# Your Diors in Action!



## Dior Junkie

Hi ladies, let's see you carrying your baby(ies) around town.  (I don't know if a similar thread already exists.)

Here's my gaucho tote. love love love it so much!


----------



## zerodross

^ you look great with the gaucho tote dior junkie! and nope, we've not got an "action" thread in here, it's a great idea to start one. 

and to contribute to the thread, here are pictures of me with my gaucho & trotter romantique when i got them. pardon the headless shots and non-real-action nature of the shots.


----------



## Dior Junkie

zerodross, your metallic gaucho is TDF. I regret not getting it so much and now I can't find it anywhere. 
great pix!


----------



## zerodross

^ aww, thanks dior junkie! you can still get the metallic gaucho from diabro.net - in the double gaucho size, the medium/single saddle size (the one i have) or the mini gaucho (like Suzie's - http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/welcome-my-mini-metallic-gaucho-133073.html)

here's the links to the diabro ones:
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/6002
(double gaucho $1563)

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/6249
(medium gaucho $1389)

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/7005
(mini gaucho $1215)

and if you're looking at the mini gaucho at a better price, opportunities has one too:
http://www.opportunities.fr/en/produit.php?ref=A_OPPSA409


----------



## oranGetRee

Can I join in the fun?

not really in action though...


----------



## zerodross

oranGetRee said:


> Can I join in the fun?
> 
> not really in action though...



orange you look fantastic in the skirt (and dior of course!)  i don't think i'll ever tire of seeing the grey/white colourway for the romantiques.


----------



## zerodross

c'mon ladies, i'm sure there's lots more pictures of all of you with your diors..

(calling for nat, calling for nat) we need you in ALL your diors - shoes, bags, jewelry, the works!!


----------



## Dior Junkie

oranGetRee said:


> Can I join in the fun?
> 
> not really in action though...


 
you're gorgeous Orange!


----------



## oranGetRee

thanks, Dior Junkie and zero! **blush**

looking forward to seeing more Diors in action!


----------



## anghelq

Yay! This needs to be sticky like the LV forum lol!
Here's my Saddle Monogram in Blue (Gold hardware)... Sorry my body is kinda covering it..


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> c'mon ladies, i'm sure there's lots more pictures of all of you with your diors..
> 
> (calling for nat, calling for nat) we need you in ALL your diors - shoes, bags, jewelry, the works!!


 
i will hon i will...in a stone and a half


----------



## nataliam1976

anghelq said:


> Yay! This needs to be sticky like the LV forum lol!
> Here's my Saddle Monogram in Blue (Gold hardware)... Sorry my body is kinda covering it..


 
you look cool fantastic angel !


----------



## zerodross

^ ITA with nat! you look gorgeous angel!  the saddle goes great with your getup. 

and nat, hun, i've posted pictures of blobby ole me, i don't think you need to wait to lose half of a vicky b to post - you're beautiful as it is! plus all your diors.. you're killing me nat with just the thought of all those dior heels being left in a corner.. un-photographed..  and that gaucho + rasta combination.. *wistful look*


----------



## anghelq

^Nataliam1976 and Zerodross - Thank you! I can't wait to see your pics too. You guys are so sweet..!


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> ^ ITA with nat! you look gorgeous angel!  the saddle goes great with your getup.
> 
> and nat, hun, i've posted pictures of blobby ole me, i don't think you need to wait to lose half of a vicky b to post - you're beautiful as it is! plus all your diors.. you're killing me nat with just the thought of all those dior heels being left in a corner.. un-photographed..  and that gaucho + rasta combination.. *wistful look*



*beats naughty Millie with a stick* in a stone and a half i said ! give me until end of June


----------



## Dior Junkie

anghelq said:


> Yay! This needs to be sticky like the LV forum lol!
> Here's my Saddle Monogram in Blue (Gold hardware)... Sorry my body is kinda covering it..


 
That's such a classic piece. congrats


----------



## Dior Junkie

zerodross said:


> ^ aww, thanks dior junkie! you can still get the metallic gaucho from diabro.net - in the double gaucho size, the medium/single saddle size (the one i have) or the mini gaucho (like Suzie's - http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/welcome-my-mini-metallic-gaucho-133073.html)
> 
> here's the links to the diabro ones:
> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/6002
> (double gaucho $1563)
> 
> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/6249
> (medium gaucho $1389)
> 
> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/7005
> (mini gaucho $1215)
> 
> and if you're looking at the mini gaucho at a better price, opportunities has one too:
> http://www.opportunities.fr/en/produit.php?ref=A_OPPSA409


 

Thanks Zerodross.  The metallic gaucho here seems to be a shade or two darker compared to last season's.  I hope they didn't discontinue the color you have. I can't stop thinking about it now. lol. I'm going to Paris in a week's time and hope that I can find it there. wish me luck


----------



## oranGetRee

*anghelq* , you look gorgeous!
I love your saddle. =)


----------



## zerodross

Dior Junkie said:


> Thanks Zerodross.  The metallic gaucho here seems to be a shade or two darker compared to last season's.  I hope they didn't discontinue the color you have. I can't stop thinking about it now. lol. I'm going to Paris in a week's time and hope that I can find it there. wish me luck



i think it's the way diabro took the pictures... i did notice the darker shade though but i would think dior would keep the colour of the metallic gold consistent.  i saw the gold version (the one i have) in the dior at sloane street last december and it looked exactly like the one i have.. so i don't think they changed the colour.. prolly something fuddy with diabro's pictures.. 

and  have a fantastic time in paris! can't wait to see all the lovely items you'll be bringing back and of course i hope you find the metallic gaucho there.


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> *beats naughty Millie with a stick* in a stone and a half i said ! give me until end of June



 YES M'DM! by the way nat, i think your stone & a half is migrating over to my side here. i can already see that half a stone piling on my hips.


----------



## anghelq

Dior Junkie and OranGetree- Thank you!


----------



## pinknyanko

here is a recent pic w/  my mini gaucho at my brother's university graduation hehehe


----------



## anghelq

pinknyanko said:


> here is a recent pic w/ my mini gaucho at my brother's university graduation hehehe


Love your mini gaucho! Fits you perfectly!


----------



## ultimatechic

Pic 1 The braided gaucho that zerodross helped me out with earlier. 

I have found this one to be way too large for my frame so after seeing the mini gaucho on I think I will trade in for that one instead, more suited.

Ok I cheated, pic 2 and 3 aren't in action.










Also loving the romantique pics.


----------



## ultimatechic

PS Isn't anghelq just stunning.


----------



## iqaganda

Aww ladies!! You guys looks gorgeous with your Diors!! I must, must, must use my Diors once again too! (before it rains again here in HK!! LOL!)


----------



## pritti_hippie

Ok, you kinda have to ignore the odd look on my face but here is me with my double saddle at chester zoo. You can't see much of the bag either really so the picture is a really naff one lol
The second picture os of our dog Judy with my saddle.  She was just laid on the sofa being lazy that day so I pounced on her with my bags lol  I also have a pic of my saddle on a camping trip but I'm guessing my boyfriend probably wouldn't appreciate a pic of him sat in a tent next to my bag being shoved on the internet x


----------



## pinknyanko

anghelq said:


> Love your mini gaucho! Fits you perfectly!



thx! i love your pix of you and your diors too


----------



## latinrose222

My boston trotter on the bar behind us!  Please excuse the boobs, though that is a great pic of them.


----------



## zerodross

^ WHOA latinrose, i hope i don't come off as sounding offensive, but the boston is the last thing i'll notice in the picture. those are some very fantastic boobs!


----------



## zerodross

i was clearing the photos in my album and found a relatively old-ish picture of me with my dior admit it/addict hobo. i think i took it when i scored the dress from the v&r for h&m line. pardon my frumpiness/beached whale look.


----------



## ultimatechic

zerodross said:


> ^ WHOA latinrose, i hope i don't come off as sounding offensive, but the boston is the last thing i'll notice in the picture. those are some very fantastic boobs!


I agree


----------



## latinrose222

zerodross said:


> ^ WHOA latinrose, i hope i don't come off as sounding offensive, but the boston is the last thing i'll notice in the picture. those are some very fantastic boobs!



_*blush*_  Thanks!  For some reason, I'm not at all self-conscious wearing that to a club, but I feel shy posting it on a forum.  Oh well, I love when expensive bags make their way into pics inadvertently, not the first thing you see, so I thought I'd post.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Zero your whole outfit is adorable, I love that dress.... and of course your Dior.


----------



## Bagologist

Ok here I am again with my Dior Logo Charms bag with my glitter Rolling Stones top on along with Victoria's Secret jeans and Victoria's Secret Colin Stuart red sandals (not pictured)...


----------



## nataliam1976

Bagologist said:


> Ok here I am again with my Dior Logo Charms bag with my glitter Rolling Stones top on along with Victoria's Secret jeans and Victoria's Secret Colin Stuart red sandals (not pictured)...


 
i`ll say again :  !


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

we need this thread to be a sticky...hint hint lovely mods


----------



## jeslyn

anghelq said:


> Yay! This needs to be sticky like the LV forum lol!
> Here's my Saddle Monogram in Blue (Gold hardware)... Sorry my body is kinda covering it..


You look fantastic with that purse!!


----------



## anghelq

jeslyn said:


> You look fantastic with that purse!!


Thanks!


----------



## Banana311

Was going out with the gals


----------



## nataliam1976

^^^ FUNKY ! looks good !


----------



## southamptonkity

me at versailles <br><Br>


----------



## Banana311

Your outfit/purse combo is awesome!  Cute picture


----------



## foxy_chao

southamptonkity said:


> me at versailles <br><Br>



You image did not come thru???


----------



## blu^tulip

Banana311 said:


> Your outfit/purse combo is awesome! Cute picture


 
Second that.


----------



## Bagologist

nataliam1976 said:


> i`ll say again :  !


 
Thank you again!


----------



## lordguinny

I'm bumping this thread because I know that some of you must have new "wearing your dior" bag to share!


----------



## joviscot

Need to have a night out so I can take a photo!!


----------



## hinotori

me and my bf  carrying my Trotter Romantique Pink Pouchette bag


----------



## averagejoe

hinotori said:


> me and my bf  carrying my Trotter Romantique Pink Pouchette bag


 
Wow you rock that bag, especially with your BF's matching dress shirt colour!!!!


----------



## hinotori

averagejoe said:


> Wow you rock that bag, especially with your BF's matching dress shirt colour!!!!


 
hihi thank you  the color of the blouse of my bf was a total coincedence


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori you look so pretty with your pink Dior !


----------



## Elsie87

averagejoe said:


> Wow you rock that bag, especially with your BF's matching dress shirt colour!!!!


 
So true!

You look fab!


----------



## alya

Here is mine Medium Gaucho, pardon my outfit:shame:
Hey Dior ladies! Don't let this thread die! Post! Post! Post!


----------



## joviscot

I would post but need a night out to take my Lady Dior for a viewing!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Yes Jovi Lady Dior in action please please please!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

alya said:


> View attachment 607667
> 
> Here is mine Medium Gaucho, pardon my outfit:shame:
> Hey Dior ladies! Don't let this thread die! Post! Post! Post!



Love your gaucho!!  I don't see anything wrong with your outfit, it rocks with the gaucho! :okay:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hinotori you look so fab with your Dior and DH!


----------



## alya

Fashion Doctor said:


> Love your gaucho!!  I don't see anything wrong with your outfit, it rocks with the gaucho! :okay:


Thank you Fashion Doctor. But seriously I think there should be more posting here! Balenciaga is so much fun, they post every hour


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Come visit here every hour, girl, and I will post with you!  .....Okay, I lied... have to work sometimes..... but at least I'll try to be here as much as I can. I'm glad in a way Dior is not too busy so that I can catch up easily.


----------



## Kai Lien

Here's me wearing my pink pochette that I bought in Taipei 101 last year.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^How cute! I see a pink Trotter Romantique Pouchette mafia forming here... :ninja:


----------



## nataliam1976

and as per coincidence my xmas party theme at work is Mafia ! we are divided in families that deal in different illegal activities and we need to dress accordingly and bring accessories..no Dior mafia family though


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^That sounds like fun. Maybe we could have a Dior mafia theme party at the forum.


----------



## nataliam1976

Im calling Johnny G to choose the location and pay for the tickets for all of us!


----------



## joviscot

Either NYC, Paris, anywhere in Italy please


----------



## alya

Ladies! Do not chat! Post please! PICTURES!!!!:coolpics:


----------



## nataliam1976

alya said:


> Ladies! Do not chat! Post please! PICTURES!!!!:coolpics:



No chat no pictures ! 

You better tell me what colour is that gorgeous balenciaga in your tar!


----------



## joviscot

alya said:


> Ladies! Do not chat! Post please! PICTURES!!!!:coolpics:


 
Sorry but I have no pictures of bag in action (at this moment) only chat.  Apologies.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

No bag pics here either ... will an extreme cutout in action do??


----------



## alya

nataliam1976 said:


> No chat no pictures !
> 
> You better tell me what colour is that gorgeous balenciaga in your tar!


It's 2006 Ink twiggy.


----------



## nataliam1976

alya said:


> It's 2006 Ink twiggy.




aaargh gorgeous and I can see your cat agrees  2006 is the last year for me when those bags were actually worth the money


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Here you go.  Now can we chat? 

Nat I know you have a pair of black ones and I just love them. They don't have them of my size so I got them in stone.


----------



## LaMissy

FD love those and your legs are to die for 


you and Nat make great twins lol


----------



## nataliam1976

FD fantastic legs and shoes ! I wish I could walk around with bare legs but its fraking winter here! 

Do you gals think I could try and wear those sandals with black opaque tights? or with purple tights, black dress and purple clutch ?  Im usually against sandals with tights but Im thinking maybe this would work...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Thank you Missy!  actually my legs are too short so the heels are very helpful.  I can't believe how comfortable they are for the first wear!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> FD fantastic legs and shoes ! I wish I could walk around with bare legs but its fraking winter here!
> 
> Do you gals think I could try and wear those sandals with black opaque tights? or with purple tights, black dress and purple clutch ?  Im usually against sandals with tights but Im thinking maybe this would work...



Thank you Nat. I think the tights would look supercool with your black sandals. Why don't you take those babies out and take pics with black and purple tights and lets have a look?


----------



## Elsie87

Those are smokin' hot, *Fashion Doctor*! 

By the way, I love the necklace in your avatar; I have the same one (with the pink lip gloss in it )! 

Maybe we can start a 'Dior limited edition makeup gems' maffia! :ninja:


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Thank you Nat. I think the tights would look supercool with your black sandals. Why don't you take those babies out and take pics with black and purple tights and lets have a look?



hmm let me buy the tights first !


----------



## joviscot

nataliam1976 said:


> hmm let me buy the tights first !


 
or just shave your legs and fake tan them!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> Those are smokin' hot, *Fashion Doctor*!
> 
> By the way, I love the necklace in your avatar; I have the same one (with the pink lip gloss in it )!
> 
> Maybe we can start a 'Dior limited edition makeup gems' maffia! :ninja:



Hello my Dior limited edition makeup gems and blue gaucho maffia partner!! :ninja:

Don't you just love the lip gloss? I still have not touched it with my finger ... I just stare at it all the time hehe.


----------



## hinotori

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hello my Dior limited edition makeup gems and blue gaucho maffia partner!! :ninja:
> 
> Don't you just love the lip gloss? I still have not touched it with my finger ... I just stare at it all the time hehe.


 
hello count me in as a dior palette maffia partner  i have about 20 of those Dior palettes haha


----------



## alya

Now we r talking!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Thank you Alya! Just noticed that the sandals go well with your ink twiggy balenciaga!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

hinotori said:


> hello count me in as a dior palette maffia partner  i have about 20 of those Dior palettes haha



Welcome Hinotori! Yeah the Dior mafias are growing!! :ninja::ninja::ninja:.....


----------



## Elsie87

Fashion Doctor said:


> Welcome Hinotori! Yeah the Dior mafias are growing!! :ninja::ninja::ninja:.....


 
Yay! 

More please...:ninja:


----------



## shaq91

fashion doctor those look amazing on u!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Thank you Shaq. Please come visit us more often and share your Dior shoes!! ...and maybe a bag someday??


----------



## shaq91

^^ i wish i had dior shoes to share, but i'm a guy lol i dont use bags!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I recently found this on my notebook, must have took it to post but didn't know how (still a newbie to the forum) 

I haven't been able to take an updated picture of my new collection, just a couple of LVs (Tivoli and speedys), no Diors. 

I am also a newbie to the Dior line, trying to collect past and present lines, except I am also a full-time student so it's hard- but hey, I figure this is a good start since i am only 20. right,right? got the rest of my life xD

2 saddles- one for the dior filth collection, the other one from a denim line (got it from my mom). I also got the clutch/wristlet from my mom, but I have no idea where it's from (line-wise). 

1- Miss Dior fushia tote 
1- Beige medium romantique flap bag
1- Medium Black Ethnic Shoulder Bag
1- Girly Boston bag

(not pictured) 1- Pink Dior Speedy (similar to LV's 25 version)


----------



## joviscot

I am 45 and have only started getting my designer stuff so well done you on your collection so far - you have more than me!!  Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

WOW what a collection!  Welcome to Dior VNchick, and keep the pictures coming! Love your Dior Filth Saddle!!


----------



## Dimple

I dont have any pictures of me holding the bag I used today, but *here* is a photo.


----------



## joviscot

Does it have to be your Dior handbag or anything Dior in action???


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Sweet Jovi, anything Dior will do!!! Please show us!


----------



## joviscot

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^Sweet Jovi, anything Dior will do!!! Please show us!


 
Nothing to show yet sorry - need a night out first but just wondered!!


----------



## ballerine

Blue Angel stiletto


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ah Ballerine those are hot!


----------



## nataliam1976

Love love love those shoes on you, ballerine!


----------



## Elsie87

I guess this counts as an action shot! 




Patent Gaucho tote, Zara coat, Miss Etam Long Wear skinnies and CL patent Wallis 85mm


----------



## Fashion Doctor

That's one real action shot I'd say .....for a moment I feel like I incarnated in you hehehe! :ninja:


----------



## Elsie87

Heehee! 

It seems that Gaucho maffia members have telepathic powers... :ninja:


----------



## Southern-Belle

I've fallen in love with this shoe. Dior Miss Dior in beige and in blue.


----------



## nataliam1976

I love them ! I have the ones in black and they are fab!


----------



## Elsie87

Those are gorgeous, *Southern-Belle*!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Those are some gorgeous heels, Southern-Belle! They are very addicting, aren't they? Thank you for posting!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> Heehee!
> 
> It seems that Gaucho maffia members have telepathic powers... :ninja:



Haha Elsie, isn't it cool?! I can reincarnate and meet the King too....:ninja:


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Mwahahahaha! :ninja:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*southern-belle*...I heart those


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks for the compliments Ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

Another action shot:







And I wrote a little something in the snow!


----------



## joviscot

Lucky you having snow Elsie - not fair.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Oooooo I love it Elsie!  

How did you get the image that's floating through my mind all the time???


----------



## Elsie87

^^^

:ninja:Gaucho maffia members are all connected in a very mysterious way...:ninja:


----------



## berkeley

Southern-Belle said:


> I've fallen in love with this shoe. Dior Miss Dior in beige and in blue.


My 5 y.o son was passing by, saw this pictire and said " Wow! mom !pretty!"


----------



## eminere

The Miss Dior shoes are _hawt_


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> ^^^
> 
> :ninja:Gaucho maffia members are all connected in a very mysterious way...:ninja:



Glad you could get it out of my head!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

we should totally make this a sticky.


----------



## joviscot

Hubby likes the heels (typical!! he doesnt need to wear them!!)


----------



## nataliam1976

well at least your hubby likes heels ! i will wear my killer stillettos and my SO wont care...I will point them out to him and he is like : well..they´re shoes...aaargh!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Southern-Belle, do you wear your heels all day? I can only wear mine half-day and then resort to my low heels that I carry as backup lol.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Bump.


----------



## eminere

Looking very resort-relaxed, FD


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Trying to have a holiday right at home hihi.


----------



## nataliam1976

HAWT !!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

FD - Great shoes! And we have the same color polish for the pedicure!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> FD - Great shoes! And we have the same color polish for the pedicure!



Haha you noticed... my first time trying on the blue polish and it turned out lovely. It looks almost like dark purple.


----------



## Elsie87

Smokin' hot!!!

Fantastic shoes, *FD*!


----------



## LaMissy

Fashion Doctor said:


> Bump.


 

FD I wasnt really keen on the St Tropez line but I really love those heels, the Dior charms are just too cute.


----------



## eminere

LaMissy said:


> FD I wasnt really keen on the St Tropez line but I really love those heels, the Dior charms are just too cute.


I think in moderate doses the leopard print actually doesn't look half-bad!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Thank you guys! 

Ooopsie, I love the St Tropez heels so much that I also bought a tote and a wallet to make it a collection. Would that still be "in moderation" lol ??


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^Thank you guys!
> 
> Ooopsie, I love the St Tropez heels so much that I also bought a tote and a wallet to make it a collection. Would that still be "in moderation" lol ??


I'm sure such a stylish lady such as yourself would be more than able to pull them off, and then some


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I think you'll look FAB, *FD*!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

Are there photos available of the aforementioned tote and wallet?


----------



## nataliam1976

yes we need pics!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Here ya go.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Oh...my...God!

Love it!!! The bags, the wallet, the shoes... 

Is that a pond or a pool? Either way, it looks fantastic! So exotic... Perfect for sipping cocktails at while wearing your Dior bikini...


----------



## pegasuscom

I bet you just KILL when you wear those!  And the setting is gorgeous!!!  We will all be at your house for Cosmos at 6:00pm...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Thank you Elsie and Pega! You girls can come to my pool for cocktails anytime haha.  I'll just get the Dior bikini and get rid of the embroidered flowers hihi... :tispy:


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Great!!!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Here ya go.


Love the wallet


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> Here ya go.


 
dont care about the Dior, look at that pool !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Thanks guys! 

Emi and Nat, you are invited to the pool party too, just bring your bikinis...


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Emi and Nat, you are invited to the pool party too, just bring your bikinis...


HAHA you do NOT want to see me in a mankini babe


----------



## Elsie87

^^ 

And what about these? They're Dior Homme.


----------



## eminere

Trunks I can handle, just not this:






That's Alexander McQueen SS09 on the left, by the way.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ OMG!!!



I can't stop laughing at Borat! 

_"My Ghobbies: ... Ping Pongk ... Sunbathe..."_


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^^O.....M.....G.... 

What was I thinking when I was typing this morning? 

Forget the trunks..... The mankini is the winer!!!! 

Can you girls imagine how much fun we could have had at the pool? I wish Dior has them so we can make it *official* hehe.... Should we get one for AJ too incase he wants to join???


----------



## pegasuscom

That AMcQ actually makes an otherwise handsome model look RIDICULOUS!  He should have taken a pair of scissors to that thing!


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie87 said:


> ^^
> 
> And what about these? They're Dior Homme.


 

love the trunks...but love the bod even more ! need to send my SO back in the gym aaargh


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> love the trunks...*but love the bod even more* ! need to send my SO back in the gym aaargh


 
Yes, it's pure perfection...


----------



## Elsie87

As promised, some action shots taken in Luxembourg:


----------



## Elsie87

2 more:


----------



## nataliam1976

that teal is such a chameleon colour, its unbelievable !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Elsie87 said:


> As promised, some action shots taken in Luxembourg:



I love this color!!! 



Elsie87 said:


>



And I love this shot ....you make me wanna fly...


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Wow the leather almost changes color based on lighting! It goes from a trendy blue to a vintage turquoise!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Yes it does! I love it!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

My TR in action


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> My TR in action



lol girl that is my next purchase ! the bike not the bag hahah everyone here bikes to work, I want to blend in


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> lol girl that is my next purchase ! the bike not the bag hahah everyone here bikes to work, I want to blend in



That's so cool nat! I wish I could bike to work... there aren't many bike paths here and the Floridian drivers are too crazy on the road. ush:


----------



## nataliam1976

Fashion Doctor said:


> That's so cool nat! I wish I could bike to work... there aren't many bike paths here and the Floridian drivers are too crazy on the road. ush:



One of few good things in Denmark is that drivers need to pay constant attention to bikers, you have bike roads everywhere and it normal everyone uses it


----------



## Elsie87

I love that shot, *FD*!!! And the bag too!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Thank you Elsie!


----------



## Pierito510

Here out in San Francisco!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ You look fabulous!!!!


----------



## hinotori

Pretty in Pink  love your pink D'Trick bag! The one with the mirror & satin lining is still on my wishlist


----------



## Necromancer

You look great, *Pierito*. You're colour co-ordinated from head to toe. I love it.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Fantastic! Love your outfit and the bag!


----------



## Pierito510

Thank you so much guys for your kind comments..yes i love pink and i love my Dior bags...I'll post more photos later...glad to join the Dior forum!


----------



## Necromancer

Pierito510 said:


> ...glad to join the Dior forum!


 
I almost forgot to say hello and welcome, *Pierito*. 
I look forward to seeing future pics of you and your Diors in action.


----------



## Dior Addict

Elsie87 said:


> I guess this counts as an action shot!
> 
> View attachment 652393
> 
> 
> Patent Gaucho tote, Zara coat, Miss Etam Long Wear skinnies and CL patent Wallis 85mm



I love that bag!!!!! Wish I had bought it!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you!


----------



## IFFAH

*Pierito510*, I thought it was a magazine pic. You look .

*Elsie87*, :coolpics:.

*FD*, I  this shot!



Fashion Doctor said:


> My TR in action


----------



## hinotori

this week the weather has been lovely!
today it's the first time i took my new baby out  isn't she lovely? 











i'm in love


----------



## Fashion Doctor

IFFAH said:


> *Pierito510*, I thought it was a magazine pic. You look .
> 
> *Elsie87*, :coolpics:.
> 
> *FD*, I  this shot!



Thank you IFFAH! I love the smilie on your signature! lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Hinotori*,too cute...wear it well!


----------



## hinotori

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Hinotori*,too cute...wear it well!


 
thanks, i will


----------



## Dior Addict

Here is one of my Dior's visiting Chicago.


----------



## Dior Addict

Here it is!


----------



## eminere

Dior Addict said:


> Here it is!


OMG I LOVE it!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

it looks os hot on you, *dior addict*. wear it well


----------



## Elsie87

*Hino *& *Dior Addict*: you both look amazing! Fabulous bags!


----------



## Dior Addict

Thank you, Emi, DeeDee and Elsie.... I love my bag! and it is great to travel with...
I am also very happy I finally figured out the whole "picture" thing! even got an avatar!!!


----------



## hinotori

thank you Elsie


----------



## Dior Addict

Not the greatest picture, but it is in action, right?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Gorgeous Saddle!! 

DA I love your Dior collection! And OMG your vintage flowers collection are tdf!!!


----------



## Dior Addict

Thank you! I have to update my pictures there is some bags that are missing from the family picture! Will be doing it soon!!!


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE that Saddle, *DA*! Very chic and classy!


----------



## Dior Addict

Thanks! it was a gift from my fiancee a couple of Holidays ago.


----------



## hinotori

I took my white romantique out today


----------



## amber88

hey to all you brit ladies (and gentlemen) this is a photo of me playing dress-up on red nose day


----------



## Dior Addict

hinotori said:


> I took my white romantique out today


Very cute! really stands out on the black background.....


----------



## Dior Addict

amber88 said:


> hey to all you brit ladies (and gentlemen) this is a photo of me playing dress-up on red nose day



Cute!


----------



## Elsie87

*Hino*: Your bag is sooo pretty! 

*Amber*: You look fab! That Lady Dior is gorgeous!


----------



## hinotori

thanks ladies


----------



## ci7h2ino4

I love this bag... if only it was still available.



hinotori said:


> I took my white romantique out today


----------



## hinotori

ci7h2ino4 said:


> I love this bag... if only it was still available.


 
keep your eye on ebay! i got it just a month ago  but its sad that Dior discontinued the Romantique line...


----------



## diorlover

Everyone looks so stylish. Too bad I don't have any pics at work. Will upload some soon.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Great! Looking forward to it!


----------



## averagejoe

hinotori said:


> I took my white romantique out today


 
Awesome grey TR bag! It contrasts your black dress nicely!


----------



## hinotori

averagejoe said:


> Awesome grey TR bag! It contrasts your black dress nicely!


 
thanks averagejoe  i was actually wearing a skirt that day


----------



## Royal-k

nice photo!



ci7h2ino4 said:


> I love this bag... if only it was still available.


----------



## Royal-k

Hot!!!


amber88 said:


> hey to all you brit ladies (and gentlemen) this is a photo of me playing dress-up on red nose day


----------



## Royal-k

Me @ night out with Dior dress..


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Hot dress!


----------



## averagejoe

I love the embroideries on the dress!


----------



## nataliam1976

that dress is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Royal-k

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE that dress!!!!


----------



## ROMAAMOR




----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oooo so pretty! Is that the square sunnies?


----------



## Elsie87

Great pics!!! 

Those sunnies look great on you!


----------



## eminere

Those look like the Glossys?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Roma*, you where the glossys well.  They are my absolute fave of all time sunnies from Dior.


----------



## pegasuscom

ROMAAMOR - Gorgeous sunnies (and gorgeous you) and lovely setting for a photo!


----------



## averagejoe

The Dior Glossy looks wonderful on you!


----------



## ROMAAMOR

_Fashion Doctor,  Elsie87, Eminere, DeeDeeDelovely, Pegasuscom and averagejoe_ 

more in black


----------



## Elsie87

Love the pics!

You look sensational!


----------



## eminere

I guess this one counts:


----------



## Elsie87

^^ HOT!


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;10733208 said:
			
		

> I guess this one counts:



Of course it does! So nice to see you again


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Awww Emi, this one is the best in the thread! Can we have more pretty please?!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^Awww Emi, this one is the best in the thread! Can we have more pretty please?!


Shall we say... weekly updates?


----------



## ThisVNchick

eminere;10733208 said:
			
		

> I guess this one counts:



EMI you look soooo "fly" (im trying to use 'hip' language since you look so freaking SHARP)!!!

love the lavender shirt/tie and your watch kinda takes on the entire blend, great choices! You receive kudos points from me!


----------



## eminere

ThisVNchick said:


> EMI you look soooo "fly" (im trying to use 'hip' language since you look so freaking SHARP)!!!
> 
> love the lavender shirt/tie and your watch kinda takes on the entire blend, great choices! You receive kudos points from me!


Aww thank you for the compliments! 

Now I have to crack my head especially hard for my next work outfit


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere* - the poster child for the man who can dress!  And we sooooooooooo need some more of those in the US.  After I was dating my Fiance for a month, I went to his house with 40 gallon garbage bags and made him throw out his synthetic blends.  It was almost all of his wardrobe and the man is President of a company !?!?!?!?!?!?!  WHAT was he thinking?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10746284 said:
			
		

> Shall we say... *weekly updates?*



Yeah! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - the poster child for the man who can dress!  And we sooooooooooo need some more of those in the US.  After I was dating my Fiance for a month, I went to his house with 40 gallon garbage bags and made him throw out his synthetic blends.  It was almost all of his wardrobe and the man is President of a company !?!?!?!?!?!?!  WHAT was he thinking?



Hmmmm maybe he's thinking of bringing in a superwomen to help him organized?


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> Hmmmm maybe he's thinking of bringing in a superwomen to help him organized?



FD - I thought YOU were married!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> FD - I thought YOU were married!!!



Of course I am. But the superwomen is you ding-ding!


----------



## pegasuscom

Well, you are a Superwoman too!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - the poster child for the man who can dress!  And we sooooooooooo need some more of those in the US.  After I was dating my Fiance for a month, I went to his house with 40 gallon garbage bags and made him throw out his synthetic blends.  It was almost all of his wardrobe and the man is President of a company !?!?!?!?!?!?!  WHAT was he thinking?


Hahaha could you fly me over?


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Yeah! Can't wait to see more!


Stay tuned for this Friday's instalment.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10761776 said:
			
		

> Stay tuned for this Friday's instalment.



I'll wait...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> Well, you are a Superwoman too!



Hahaha you could fly me over too then.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Eminere*, you know that pic should be used for a Dior ad.  Love it!


----------



## eminere

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Eminere*, you know that pic should be used for a Dior ad.  Love it!


That's so sweet of you to say, thank you!


----------



## eminere

A sneak preview of today's outfit:











Can you spot the Dior...? 

Now all I have to add is my grey Christal and, of course, my body


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10792196 said:
			
		

> A sneak preview of today's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spot the Dior...?
> 
> Now all I have to add is my grey Christal and, of course, my body



Does the pocket hankie have the dior logo on it?  I can't see it well enough to tell for sure...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

It's the Dior hankie!  Is the tie Dior too?

Love this outfit Emi and I love your style! Can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Does the pocket hankie have the dior logo on it?  I can't see it well enough to tell for sure...


Ding ding ding!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> It's the Dior hankie!  Is the tie Dior too?
> 
> Love this outfit Emi and I love your style! Can't wait to see your modeling pics!


Nope the rest of the outfit is actually - I've just realised this - local designer.


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere;10798884 said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding!


  Waits for my prize... figures I will be waiting for a loooooonnnnnnnnggggg time!


----------



## eminere

Here we go: 







The sunnies are Dior Homme too.


----------



## pegasuscom

That combination looks great!  Are all of the Dior employees expected to dress as well as you do or is it a personal choice?


----------



## Dior Addict

eminere;10801438 said:
			
		

> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sunnies are Dior Homme too.



Couldn't wait to see the pic you promised for today!
Of course "fabulous" as always......


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Emi you look so stunning... words can not describe! I will be addicted to your weekly update now lol.


----------



## eminere

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. 

Employees are expected to be well-groomed; however, I do try to make an extra effort to look well-presented and put together.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;10807094 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your kind comments.
> 
> Employees are expected to be well-groomed; however, I do try to make an extra effort to look well-presented and put together.


 
I LOVE your outfit! I wish I had a Dior pocket-square like yours. 

You also have my dream job, except I think that if I ever got it I would be let go very soon because I wouldn't be able to sell the bags very well (I'm not good at selling things), although I would seriously abuse the employee discount!!!!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE your outfit! I wish I had a Dior pocket-square like yours.
> 
> You also have my dream job, except I think that if I ever got it I would be let go very soon because *I wouldn't be able to sell the bags very well (I'm not good at selling things)*, although I would seriously abuse the employee discount!!!!


Awww I think you'll do just fine! I know you've enabled a lot of us here on the forums with your reveals in the past. 

And thank you for the compliments.  I'm looking forward to acquiring more Dior pocket squares, though I've also always had a soft spot for those by Hermes too - some of their designs and colourways are just sublime! Still kicking myself for not getting last year's Coupons Indiens when I had the chance...


----------



## nataliam1976

Yum!


----------



## pegasuscom

*Eminere* - Do we now receive daily or weekly photo spreads of your sartorially elegant self?


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - Do we now receive daily or weekly photo spreads of your sartorially elegant self?


Haha I think Friday updates will do for now


----------



## averagejoe

Gotta look for a Dior pocket-square now. I want one with black tone-on-tone logos like yours. They have really nice trotter ones in black/white and blue/white, but they look quite feminine because the logos stand out so much on those ones. So those aren't for me (but they're on Ebay almost all of the time).


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^AJ and Emi, are you guys enabling each other now? ...lol. First the Christal now the Dior pocket-square. You two are gonna look like Dior twins pretty soon!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE your outfit! I wish I had a Dior pocket-square like yours.
> 
> *You also have my dream job*, except I think that if I ever got it I would be let go very soon because I wouldn't be able to sell the bags very well (I'm not good at selling things), although I would seriously abuse the employee discount!!!!



He has my dream job too!  And I so wish I had this card with my name on it.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Gotta look for a Dior pocket-square now. I want one with *black tone-on-tone* logos like yours. They have really nice trotter ones in black/white and blue/white, but they look quite feminine because the logos stand out so much on those ones. So those aren't for me (but they're on Ebay almost all of the time).


Yeh I thought I was quite lucky to score mine, given Dior's penchant for churning out vivid, colourful designs


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> ^^AJ and Emi, are you guys enabling each other now? ...lol. First the Christal now the Dior pocket-square. You two are gonna look like Dior twins pretty soon!


Haha nothing like positive reinforcement


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> He has my dream job too!  And I so wish I had this card with my name on it.


Ooohh gorgeous earrings, bub!  They're yours?


----------



## hinotori

ok here i am with my pink D'Trick... mind me dressing up like that! i entered a make up contest "good girl vs bad girl" and i chose for the good girl "Dior Princess" look  therefor i dressed up like that hehe!


----------



## nataliam1976

hello princess, you look gorgeous!


----------



## hinotori

Hihi thanks Nat =)


----------



## pegasuscom

Beautiful photo and you DO look like a Princess!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh Hino you are beautiful. We shall call you the Dior Pincess!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10823903 said:
			
		

> Ooohh gorgeous earrings, bub!  They're yours?



Yes they are mine, along with the necklace and the So Dior Feather Ring.   ...oh I know I know, I need to work on the pictures lol.


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> Beautiful photo and *you DO look like a Princess*!


My sentiments exactly


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Yes they are mine, along with the necklace and the So Dior Feather Ring.   ...oh I know I know, I need to work on the pictures lol.


And pronto! You must have an enviable costume jewellery collection as well...


----------



## averagejoe

nataliam1976 said:


> hello princess, you look gorgeous!


 
Wow very nice outfit! You do look like a Dior Princess!!! The colors match so well!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10830916 said:
			
		

> And pronto! You must have an enviable costume jewellery collection as well...



I'm working as hard as I can lol. The So Dior Feather Ring is So Hard to shoot! I need steady hands and the right lighting, and some new photography techniques to learn!


----------



## hinotori

awww thank you all for the nice comments *blush* hihi...  

guess what a forum member said of that beauty contest (not on TPF of course )?! she said that she wanted to do something pink as well and it would look a bit like mine...  but then i said that she probably won't have the same dress, accesoire (hint hint! ) and make up on  what do you think guys?


----------



## Elsie87

eminere;10801438 said:
			
		

> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sunnies are Dior Homme too.


 
HOT!!!! You look fab, *emi*!


----------



## Elsie87

nataliam1976 said:


> hello princess, you look gorgeous!


 
You are sooo beautiful!!! Love that dress!


----------



## hinotori

Thank you Elsie ^^ i bought the outfit in Hong Kong and it was unbelievably cheap =D i believe clothes doesnt always have to be from a certain brand, as long i like it 

ps your avatar is hot Elsie!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

hinotori said:


> ok here i am with my pink D'Trick... mind me dressing up like that! i entered a make up contest "good girl vs bad girl" and i chose for the good girl "Dior Princess" look  therefor i dressed up like that hehe!


 
I love this entire look


----------



## hinotori

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I love this entire look


 
thanks DeeDeeDelovely  yup it's all about the whole picture right?


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> i believe clothes doesnt always have to be from a certain brand, as long i like it




I so agree with you hun!


----------



## eminere

Elsie87 said:


> HOT!!!! You look fab, *emi*!


Thanks Elsie!


----------



## Necromancer

*Eminere*, you look very smart. That's a very good look and I like it.
*Hinotori*, that bag goes so well with what you're wearing. It's a lovely pic.


----------



## eminere

Thanks Necromancer


----------



## hinotori

thank you Necromancer


----------



## eminere

Waiting for the bus...






Apologies for the image quality - just a quick snap with my mobile phone!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Love this shot Emi! I want to see more of your purple flip-flop...


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Love this shot Emi! I want to see more of your purple flip-flop...


Haha don't mind my daggy Havs


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Not at all Emi. Love anything purple!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Not at all Emi. Love anything purple!


Haha if I could I'd get all the colours to match whatever outfit I'm wearing at the time


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere&#8482;;10878016 said:
			
		

> Haha if I could I'd get all the colours to match whatever outfit I'm wearing at the time




Now this is what I call brilliant idea!

speaking of purple...wanted to get those but they werent my size...aaargh! if anyone sees them anywhere let me know please!


----------



## pegasuscom

eminere&#8482;;10877774 said:
			
		

> Waiting for the bus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the image quality - just a quick snap with my mobile phone!



*Eminere* - The watch ALWAYS looks great, no matter the camera!  What type of LV is that I see?

*Nat* - Who is the designer for those gorgeous purple shoes?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Now this is what I call brilliant idea!
> 
> speaking of purple...wanted to get those but they werent my size...aaargh! if anyone sees them anywhere let me know please!


Ooohh nice heel! Are they Gucci?


----------



## eminere

pegasuscom said:


> *Eminere* - The watch ALWAYS looks great, no matter the camera!  What type of LV is that I see?


That's my Poche Toilette 26:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> Now this is what I call brilliant idea!
> 
> speaking of purple...wanted to get those but they werent my size...aaargh! if anyone sees them anywhere let me know please!



Gorgeous purple heels!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

I'm joining in the purple cloud.


----------



## eminere

Oooohh FD - _love_ it!


----------



## nataliam1976

Yes, they´re Gucci and I love them !

Emi, I dont want to be a pain, but lose the LV and get something Dior , will ya ? 


FD, hotness as usual, girl, your hubby must be congratulating himself every day


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> Yes, they´re Gucci and I love them !
> 
> Emi, I dont want to be a pain, but lose the LV and get something Dior , will ya ?


Hahaha I would, if we would only just get something like what LV does in here


----------



## Fashion Doctor

*Emi* - Thank you!  I hope you keep the LV ...it's my second love. *duck* from Nat hihihi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nat* - hahaha you naughty girl!


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> *Emi* - Thank you!  I hope you keep the LV ...it's my second love. *duck* from Nat hihihi.


Haha it's one of my loves too - I have too many lovers!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

eminere;10893611 said:
			
		

> Haha it's one of my loves too - I have too many lovers!



I only have a few but very deeply in love.


----------



## pegasuscom

*FD *- You rock that Jazz Club fierce!  And you look good in purple, too!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Awww thank you my love! Not as fierce as the horse in your avatar though... for some reason I keep thinking about a pony every time I get the Jazzclub out lol.


----------



## Elsie87

Lookin' good, *emi* and *FD*!!!! LOVE all that purple!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Thank you sweetie!


----------



## AudreyII

Fashion Doctor said:


> I'm joining in the purple cloud.


 
Beautiful, love this entire look, I have to back through this entire thread, who knew we had so many Dior lovelies on here


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh thank you hun! 

Carrying your Le30 out lately? Any action shots?


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> Awww thank you my love! Not as fierce as the horse in your avatar though... for some reason I keep thinking about a pony every time I get the Jazzclub out lol.



You should get a horse!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> You should get a horse!



I should have, would have, and could have had a horse.


----------



## joviscot

If Dior made horses, am sure you would have !!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

joviscot said:


> If Dior made horses, am sure you would have !!



OMG Jovi! You're about to give me a attack! Good to see you back!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> If Dior made horses, am sure you would have !!




hello sweetie how are you? ! HUGS !


----------



## Fashion Doctor

She disappeared on us again Nat.


----------



## nataliam1976

*sigh* I just hope everything is ok for her :s


----------



## joviscot

I didnt disappear - was at work and this is the earliest I could get online .  Cant access this message board from my blackberry.

for the welcome tho guys.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Haha Jovi you're back again... Stop the peek-a-pooing would ya? 

And you are at work? Congrats for a new job!


----------



## joviscot

Am working as a temp just now but have applied for the job - closing date this Friday so see what happens.

Nice to be back tho ....


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Good to see you back! I went to the Chanel boutique recently but couldn't find anything I like. Their shoes are boring but the J2 looks nice. I couldn't help thinking about you when I looked at it. I need some of your enabling hihi.


----------



## joviscot

The J12 is beautiful - totally love mine.  I have Chanel boots (ankle) - very comfortable. I also have the black/white (classic) pumps - soo comfortable and cute.  They are so classic.

We are going to Paris in July - so July 29th we will be at the Chanel boutique in Paris where hubby is buying my "one and only" Chanel handbag - getting a tote bag not a flap.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh that's good news. Don't forget to post pictures for us!


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> I didnt disappear - was at work and this is the earliest I could get online .  Cant access this message board from my blackberry.
> 
> for the welcome tho guys.




aaah but we didnt know, hunny, we just knew you stopped posting for a while...good to see youand I will keep my fingers crossed for you on Friday !


----------



## nataliam1976

joviscot said:


> The J12 is beautiful - totally love mine.  I have Chanel boots (ankle) - very comfortable. I also have the black/white (classic) pumps - soo comfortable and cute.  They are so classic.
> 
> We are going to Paris in July - so July 29th we will be at the Chanel boutique in Paris where hubby is buying my "one and only" Chanel handbag - getting a tote bag not a flap.




try and push him for the jacket as well, they have some lovely ones now!


----------



## joviscot

Am saving what I can from my temp wages for something extra but I think a jacket might be pushing it!!  Before I got the jacket, I would want a Hermes Kelly Bag but far too expensive ......

Soooo I was thinking of buying something from the Dior Store in Paris - so any ideas?!  I dont want another handbag, I have some scarves, have some necklaces and a bangle, dont want pumps cos I have my Chanel ones .........

Over to you guys .....


----------



## hinotori

i took my romantique flap bag out yesterday... she looks pretty roomy huh?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^It does look roomy in this picture. I normally don't carry a lot in my bag so the TR bag is pretty roomy for me too.


----------



## averagejoe

hinotori said:


> i took my romantique flap bag out yesterday... she looks pretty roomy huh?


 
The combination of soft pink and creme beige makes this bag look so adorable!!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

hinotori said:


> i took my romantique flap bag out yesterday... she looks pretty roomy huh?



It's just so girly girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Def a Princess bag!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Yes, I agree!


----------



## nataliam1976

Hello pretty Princess with your pretty bag !


----------



## hinotori

awww thank you all for the nice compliments  you are all so kind


----------



## miyale30

Elsie87 said:


> Another action shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wrote a little something in the snow!


I just LOVE your pictures!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Aww thank you! 


And I love your avatar! Aishwarya is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## miyale30

Hi everyone! Here I am enjoying a beautiful day at the Asian Art Museum with my DBF and my LE 30!


----------



## jellyunicorn123

miyale30 said:


> Hi everyone! Here I am enjoying a beautiful day at the Asian Art Museum with my DBF and my LE 30!


 

did you get the black one? cuz that looks like metallic to me? 

soo niceeee.


----------



## Lovedior

the metallic one is gorgeous !!!


----------



## miyale30

It is black but somehow the lighting does make it look sort of metallic doesn't it?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Beautiful bag, it looks great on you! Love your dress  Just for a second I too wondered if it was metallic but knew it had to be black.


----------



## Lovedior

lol you are right guys it is black. it does look metalic though. i was surpried because i know dior had like a clear (grey) metallic one but they should have release a black kinda metallic one . that would have been nice.

this black one is beautiful. i guess depending on the light it can look like a dark metallic one. it goes really well with your pretty outfit


----------



## Elsie87

miyale30 said:


> Hi everyone! Here I am enjoying a beautiful day at the Asian Art Museum with my DBF and my LE 30!


 
You look amazing!!!! I have a very similar dress and I love it to pieces; so flattering! I LOVE yours too! And your bag looks great!!!


----------



## Lovedior

hinotori said:


> ok here i am with my pink D'Trick... mind me dressing up like that! i entered a make up contest "good girl vs bad girl" and i chose for the good girl "Dior Princess" look  therefor i dressed up like that hehe!



wow you always look so pretty !!!! you should be a model 
i think the dress is really nice. i love your dtrick. its so pretty in pink ! you look like a pink dior cindrella


----------



## miyale30

Thanks jellyunicorn, Black_Swarmer, Lovedior and Elsie, you are all so kind!

I'm hoping to see more pics of Dior's in action!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oh *Miyale*, you are soooo beautiful!  Love your Le 30!


----------



## pinkpiggy

i agree with fashion doctor ~ love miyale, love the le 30 !


----------



## miyale30

Fashion Doctor and pinkpiggy, thank you for the sweet compliments, you ladies are the best!


----------



## nataliam1976

miyale you look radiant ! It must have been a great day!


----------



## hinotori

Lovedior said:


> wow you always look so pretty !!!! you should be a model
> i think the dress is really nice. i love your dtrick. its so pretty in pink ! you look like a pink dior cindrella



awww thanks, i am too short to be a model though  yup i loved my pink D'Trick and thought it matched my pink dress very well


----------



## Bagologist

Here I am last night at a Boyz II Men concert at Mandalay Bay Beach here in Las Vegas...yes I'm standing in water that's how the stage is surrounded by water...This is a Limited Edition Adiorable Sporty Saddle from the Spring/Summer 2004 collection. I'm wearing a Ralph Lauren Big Pony Dress and those are Havaianas I have in my hands...The concert was great BTW


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Cool saddle! Works great with your outfit and just looks good on you - rock on!


----------



## Elsie87

That saddle is HOT!!!! Love the bright colours!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*bag*, love the saddle and btm lol. love your concert look.


----------



## Bagologist

Thanks you all! Here is another pic of my sister with the Hardcore one in early July at a Jamie Foxx concert at Hard Rock Hotel's The Joint. Sorry it took me so long to post it since it's from last month... We share these bags since our style is the same. She wanted me to keep her ear in the pic so you could see the Dior Star Strass earrings she was wearing as well..this Hardcore bag is the ultimate concert bag!


----------



## papertiger

I  CD saddles


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Bag*, you sister is too cute. Man I wanted to see Jamie but alas. Opted to go to NYC instead to shop. LOL!


----------



## Lovedior

i love both of those saddles they looks great .


----------



## Elsie87

Your sister looks fab with that gorgeous saddle!!!! 

Love the earrings too!


----------



## Bagologist

Thank you all for the comments about my sister and the saddle that she had in July, she thanked you all too...sorry for the 4 month late thanks. Well this is me last night at the Ice Cube concert after the concert was over, sitting in the VIP area just waiting for the crowd to clear out with the Hardcore Saddle again and the earrings...same set my sister had on in the last picture. This bag got a TON of looks! It's our concert bag no doubt!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^tee hee hee the official concert mascot,uh? Love it,*bag*.


----------



## Bagologist

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^tee hee hee the official concert mascot,uh? Love it,*bag*.


 
oh yes! when I hear about a show coming here that i want to see, the first thing that I think of is the Hardcore saddle! With the piercings, records, chain and star, and hardcore graffiti all over it there is really no other bag made better for a concert! I design my outfits around this bag! I'm definitely a hardcore concert girl!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Great concert looks  I must admit that I'm too chicken to bring my expensive bags to concerts - I have a cheapo I use for that kind of crowds ... would really hate it if someone spilled a drink or something on my bag while I was carrying a good one!


----------



## Lovedior

Black_Swarmer said:


> Great concert looks  I must admit that I'm too chicken to bring my expensive bags to concerts - I have a cheapo I use for that kind of crowds ... would really hate it if someone spilled a drink or something on my bag while I was carrying a good one!



i feel the same way.i baby my dior bags too much


----------



## Deborah1986

_ my first dior bag !






In london with my birthday december 4th







Happy Holidays


_


----------



## Lovedior

congratulation on your sexy and gorgeous red lady dior . the color is just stunning and perfect for holidays


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Deb*, that red is fierce. Loving the "Lady"


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Gorgeous *Deborah*! Congratulations on your beautiful Birthday present, and a belated congrats on your Birthday as well


----------



## Bagologist

Deborah1986 said:


> _ my first dior bag !_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _In london with my birthday december 4th_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _Happy Holidays_


 
 That is fab! Looks great on you! Excellent first Dior bag choice!


----------



## Elsie87

Lovin' that red Lady Dior, *Deborah*!!! You rock it!


----------



## claudis_candy

lost in darkness


----------



## Deborah1986

_Thank you all for the sweet comments !! I love my Lady Dior _


Black_Swarmer said:


> Gorgeous *Deborah*! Congratulations on your beautiful Birthday present, and a belated congrats on your Birthday as well


 


Bagologist said:


> That is fab Looks great on you! Excellent first Dior bag choice!


 


Elsie87 said:


> Lovin' that red Lady Dior, *Deborah *You rock it


 


claudis_candy said:


>


 
_*claudis_candy* Great pictures !!_


----------



## Elsie87

*Claudis*: You look great with your Gaucho!!! 

I wish I had your legs!


----------



## claudis_candy

Elsie87 said:


> *Claudis*: You look great with your Gaucho!!!
> 
> I wish I had your legs!



oh.. pls.  thank You!!!!


----------



## Lovedior

claudis--> you look gorgeous. those are very nice pictures


----------



## nataliam1976

Deb and Candy, you gals look fabulous


----------



## AverageHuman

of course i dont wear like that when i go out 

since i am studying international fashion culture,last month the lecturer told us to take 2 photos in same jacket for assignments.
so,i chose my favourite dior jacket and mix with my other clothes.


----------



## airborne

fabulous!!


----------



## Elsie87

Stunning pictures, *kellyng*!


----------



## Lovedior

kellyng your jacket looks amazing and those pictures are gorgeous !


----------



## AverageHuman

airborne,elsie and lovedior

 thanks for praising,its my pleasure
( hmmm..i have this thought recently,i found that people in dior forum are more friendly and gentle ,its my honour to know all of you )


----------



## PriscillaW

Deborah- I remember seeing a red one in a boutique, so you are really lucky! Those things look even better in person!! Congrats

Candy- That bag looks amazing on you! Reminds me that I should get back to Dior. I cheated on Dior way too much.

Kellyng- what can I say other than awesome?


----------



## Deborah1986

_*PriscillaW:* I bought it on Harrods and it was the last red lady dior.. so i am really lucky !!  

I will post more pictures soon _


----------



## papertiger

*Kellyng* - fantabuloso pics and styling (not to mention killer jacket)


----------



## papertiger

Deborah - you were indeed lucky - when I was considering a Lady Dior in red they all had shw - for me I like the shade of red you have with the ghw


----------



## nataliam1976

fantastic styling, kelly !


----------



## Elsie87

So I bought this denim jacket at Mango today and I thought why not take a modelling pic with my beloved Gaucho:







Worn with a Didi tank top, Miss Etam jeans, Galliano necklace and a vintage cuff.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I am loving your outfit.


----------



## nataliam1976

Elsie, on you everything looks good, hun !


----------



## AverageHuman

its WOWOWOW!!!!

i would like to see Elsie pics of whole coordinate,it would be gorgeous!


----------



## PriscillaW

Here I am about to go out to eat and see a movie


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Always love seeing that blue gaucho elsie!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

*Priscilla* you look fab!!! Love the whole outfit (and the bag ofcourse)!


----------



## PriscillaW

Thanks so much *Elsie*! I really love that bag the more I carry it. I don't think I could ever part with it


----------



## nataliam1976

Pris, is it me or are you tiny? Gosh you will look even more fab in your new heels !


----------



## PriscillaW

nataliam1976 said:


> Pris, is it me or are you tiny? Gosh you will look even more fab in your new heels !



Thanks andYes, I am barely 5 feet tall and the person who took the picture is 6 foot 4!  I am going to take a pic today in my new heels.


----------



## An4

PriscillaW said:


> Here I am about to go out to eat and see a movie



you look very pretty! I like the outfit! and trust me - I really envy your petite figure!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Kelly, Elsie, Priscilla - you all look fab with each your Diors!

Kelly - that jacket is gorgeous! and the styling and photographs are really something 

Elsie - love the blue Gaucho, it just seems to go with everything! Please bring it to A'dam so we can see the colour IRL 

Priscilla - you look so delicate and that saddle looks so big on you, beautiful!


----------



## PriscillaW

Ana- Awww thank you so much 

Black_Swarmer- Thanks! It looks so big on me because I am a very small person. I guess that is how I get away with wearing 5 to 7 inch heels!


----------



## AverageHuman

Thanks for praising   ( flying in heaven XD )

yesterday,i went to a japanese temple.here are some pics with dior jacket and white gaucho bag. 
( sorry for bad quality pics,im considering to get a new camera)


----------



## miyale30

I love your pictures!


----------



## nataliam1976

Looking fabulous, Kelly!


----------



## AverageHuman

Thanks Miyale and Nataliam


----------



## kori_c

My Diorrr with action of dog instead of me ..he he he


----------



## Black_Swarmer

kori_c said:


> My Diorrr with action of dog instead of me ..he he he


 
LOL - looks like doggie is well aware that he/she is not allowed too close to it! cute pic!


----------



## An4

kori_c said:


> My Diorrr with action of dog instead of me ..he he he



he's so precious! beautiful lady btw


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

kellyng said:


> Thanks for praising   ( flying in heaven XD )
> 
> yesterday,i went to a japanese temple.here are some pics with dior jacket and white gaucho bag.
> ( sorry for bad quality pics,im considering to get a new camera)




You look great!


----------



## AverageHuman

my friend took my pics in the evening 
sorry for the bad quality


----------



## nataliam1976

Love the styling kelly ! ( and the wooden stairs you are standing on, beautiful colour!)


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Love that bag! Im definitely going to get my hands on a gaucho in this color


----------



## AverageHuman

nataliam ----  thanks for praising ! Im flying now,up up up to the sky 


awwgeez------ go for it!!!! i have 5 gauchos and still hunting for another !


----------



## MidNiteSun

Ultimatechic - how did you keep your white gaucho shoulder bag straight like that?  Every time I wear mine (in black) it always folds up & doesn't stay straight.  



ultimatechic said:


> Pic 1 The braided gaucho that zerodross helped me out with earlier.
> 
> I have found this one to be way too large for my frame so after seeing the mini gaucho on I think I will trade in for that one instead, more suited.
> 
> Ok I cheated, pic 2 and 3 aren't in action.
> 
> View attachment 213741
> 
> 
> View attachment 213742
> 
> 
> View attachment 213743
> 
> 
> Also loving the romantique pics.


----------



## zjajkj

Dior New Lock Pouchette:














Comparison pic b/w Dior vs Chanel Mini Flap vs Hermes Dogon Belt Bag


----------



## peachy pink

Sorry for sneaking in, I just got something very Dior today (oh so lucky!) .. haha, and it's very old, and I don't look good ... but I am too excited, how could I not share it? LOL!






*dinitegrity*, you and your pochette look awesome!


----------



## nataliam1976

dinitegrity you look gorgeous !


----------



## nataliam1976

peachy pink said:


> Sorry for sneaking in, I just got something very Dior today (oh so lucky!) .. haha, and it's very old, and I don't look good ... but I am too excited, how could I not share it? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dinitegrity*, you and your pochette look awesome!




You look good and you cute ! so pretty !


----------



## peachy pink

*nataliam1976 *thank you


----------



## LarissaHK

*peachy pink*: great look 
*dinitegrity*:besides of bag, love your hairstyle, you look fantastic


----------



## LarissaHK

First time posting in this thread. Here is my 'lady dior' in action:




...




...


----------



## An4

^ *LarissaHK *are you petite or is that LD huge? 
love the whole outfit!


----------



## LarissaHK

An4 said:


> ^ *LarissaHK *are you petite or is that LD huge?
> love the whole outfit!


 
Thank you* An4*. I'm 1,64cm tall, the bag is in XL size it's the biggest one


----------



## AverageHuman

dinitegrity--- the bag really looks great on you and im jealous of your slim body 
                :shame: i recently trying hard to keep fit

peachy pink----- you looks cute ,dior t-shirt and LV bag,....is your sunnies dior?

Larissa HK-----like your outfit ,you look stunning!!!


----------



## papertiger

*dinitegrity* you know yourself very well, you are a perfect pretty petitte 

*peachy pink*, sooo cute :buttercup:

*Larissa* fantastic as always, fab bag too 

I have never posted any CD mod shots but here is one of me in Köln with my Christian Dior cream/white/taupe lilly silk scarf with check border and contrast hem.


----------



## zjajkj

*peachy pink*, Thank you so much. You look very lovely with your Dior top too!

*nataliam1976,* thanks.

*LarissaHK,* thanks for your kind words. I thought I had a bad hair day, that is why in my reveal, I purposely block my face. LOL, as I tied my hair overly-tight hence resulted in a pretty rough face. Btw, i totally love your Lady Dior mod pic! You totally rock that bag!!!

*kellyng*, hey dear, don't be jealous. I am sure you can definitely make yourself fit and am certain that you are just as gorgeous now!

*papertiger*, hi there, thanks so much! Btw, that scarf is totally ...... yeah you know what: TDF!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*LarissaHK:* You look so fab with your dior bag 
*PaperTiger: *lovely scarf
*Dinitegrity:* You look nice with your new bag !
*peachy pink:*Love your shirt and you rocking the azur bag 

I will post soon_


----------



## LarissaHK

*papertiger*: so nice to see you here, beautiful scarf, so different from H scarf that I usually see you are wearingLove the light creamy colours on it and the darker edge is perfect finishing of this scarf. You look great
*dinitegrity* I wish to have such a bad hair dayyour hair is truly and naturaly beautiful
*kellyng, papertiger, dinitegrity, Deborah1986*: thank you very much for your compliments.


----------



## papertiger

*dinitegrity, Deborah* and *Larissa *thank you so much


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LarissaHK said:


> First time posting in this thread. Here is my 'lady dior' in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your bag plus the background is yummy


----------



## nataliam1976

Larissa this bag is humungously gorgeous!


----------



## nataliam1976

papertiger said:


> *dinitegrity* you know yourself very well, you are a perfect pretty petitte
> 
> *peachy pink*, sooo cute :buttercup:
> 
> *Larissa* fantastic as always, fab bag too
> 
> I have never posted any CD mod shots but here is one of me in Köln with my Christian Dior cream/white/taupe lilly silk scarf with check border and contrast hem.



ooh a glimpse at the mysterious papertiger... love it!


----------



## papertiger

nataliam1976 said:


> ooh a glimpse at the mysterious papertiger... love it!



Thank you *nat*, you make me feel very glamorous :sunnies


----------



## An4

papertiger said:


> Thank you *nat*, you make me feel very glamorous :sunnies





I like your scarf Ms. Glam.


----------



## An4

LarissaHK said:


> Thank you* An4*. I'm 1,64cm tall, the bag is in XL size it's the biggest one



so that would be a yes and a yes.


----------



## papertiger

An4 said:


> I like your scarf Ms. Glam.



Thank you darling  

A little bit of CD goes a long way


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you *DeeDeeDeLovely *and *Nataliam1976*


----------



## Elephanta

Me & My pale pink new lock perforated pochette


----------



## AverageHuman

papertiger---- i like your scarf,looks stunning on you:sunnies

elephanta-----like your whole coordinate,you have made a well balance


----------



## nataliam1976

how cute is that!?


----------



## Elephanta

kellyng, nataliam1976 - thank you 
The shoes that I had with this look were also Dior


----------



## papertiger

Wow this is what I call a great outfit!


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> papertiger---- i like your scarf,looks stunning on you:sunnies
> 
> elephanta-----like your whole coordinate,you have made a well balance



I thank you kindly *kellung*


----------



## LarissaHK

*Elephanta* I like your outfit, beautiful bag too


----------



## AverageHuman

dior mania 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deborah1986

_My dior with my other bags_


----------



## bebot

Deborah1986 said:


> _My dior with my other bags_


 

very nice collection!


----------



## AdamAlex

that red dior is gorgeous!!!!  





Deborah1986 said:


> _My dior with my other bags_


----------



## papertiger

*So cool*  your styling* kellyng*

*Deborah*, stunning red Lady, she is small, perfectly formed, and they hold plenty


----------



## NagaJolokia

LarissaHK said:


> Thank you* An4*. I'm 1,64cm tall, the bag is in XL size it's the biggest one


 
Wow, you actually look tall in those pics even though the bag does look huge, but not necessarily huge on you, if that makes sense.  This is proof that petite-low average and big/huge bags can work really well together.


----------



## Deborah1986

_thank you ladies i love my dior !_


----------



## AverageHuman

papertiger said:


> *So cool*  your styling* kellyng*
> 
> *Deborah*, stunning red Lady, she is small, perfectly formed, and they hold plenty


 

Papertiger ------ Thanks for praising


----------



## LarissaHK

NagaJolokia said:


> Wow, you actually look tall in those pics even though the bag does look huge, but not necessarily huge on you, if that makes sense. This is proof that petite-low average and big/huge bags can work really well together.


 
Thank you *NagaJolokia *I always have so many things to carry so this size is perfect for me for every day use


----------



## LarissaHK

Deborah1986 said:


> _My dior with my other bags_


 beautiful bags collection *Deborah*, love all of them


----------



## Deborah1986

_*LarissaHK:* Thank you 

Shot some new pics  






with the matching shoes






And with the azur scarf yes or no?? can i wear that with the dior_


----------



## eminere

Deborah1986 said:


> Shot some new pics


Ooohh love the new wallet and shoes! 

Personally, I prefer the bag without the scarf attached. 

Of course, you can always wear the scarf as normal.


----------



## Deborah1986

eminere;15816573 said:
			
		

> Ooohh love the new wallet and shoes!
> 
> Personally, I prefer the bag without the scarf attached.
> 
> Of course, you can always wear the scarf as normal.


 
_Thank you !  Yes i thought also without the scarf.. i must buy a red scarf for the dior. _


----------



## eminere

Deborah1986 said:


> _Thank you !  Yes i thought also without the scarf.. i must buy a red scarf for the dior. _


Your Azur scarf would be a perfect match for your Azur Speedy. 

As for your red Lady Dior, may I suggest a complementary Dior scarf:





_"Mitza"_






_"Etude Pour Dior"_






_"Black Flower"_


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Eminere:* WOW love the Black Flower !!!  Thank you for your advice_


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

eminere;15817453 said:
			
		

> Your Azur scarf would be a perfect match for your Azur Speedy.
> 
> As for your red Lady Dior, may I suggest a complementary Dior scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Mitza"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Etude Pour Dior"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Black Flower"_


 
Those are beautiful!


----------



## eminere

Deborah1986 said:


> _*Eminere:* WOW love the Black Flower !!!  Thank you for your advice_


My pleasure!


----------



## eminere

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Those are beautiful!


 My favourite is the Mitza.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

*Deborah* - gorgeous new additions!  Are the flats comfy? Been wondering about getting such a pair for a long time!

And of course you could wear that scarf with your red LD - but the beautifuls scarves Eminere posted would be just a little better


----------



## Deborah1986

Black_Swarmer said:


> *Deborah* - gorgeous new additions!  Are the flats comfy? Been wondering about getting such a pair for a long time!
> 
> And of course you could wear that scarf with your red LD - but the beautifuls scarves Eminere posted would be just a little better


 
_Thank you!_
_Yes they are very comfy ! I saw them also in white on the Dior site so i must buy them for the summer !_


----------



## AverageHuman

i prefer Mitza and Black flower!!


----------



## xjoycey

My favorite Cannage Evening Clutch and Cannage Bow D'orsay Pumps


----------



## Elsie87

^How gorgeous is this!  What a perfect look!


----------



## stef1261

very suave *xjoycey*


----------



## eminere

How very elegant!


----------



## miyale30

You look so elegant and beautiful!


----------



## LarissaHK

*xjoycey* you look amazing


----------



## honey

Gorgeous! :buttercup:


----------



## Lovedior

i agree it look gorgeous .for the shoes did you buy half a size up ?


----------



## xjoycey

Thank you all for the nice compliment! XOXO 

Lovedior, I found those shoes true to size, and they are super comfortable too!


----------



## An4

xjoycey said:


> My favorite Cannage Evening Clutch and Cannage Bow D'orsay Pumps



you forgot to mention herve 

stunning, the whole ensemble!


----------



## averagejoe

What a STUNNING look!!


----------



## L_Anna

Me and my Dior bag in Nice


----------



## averagejoe

L_Anna said:


> Me and my Dior bag in Nice







Wow that is an awesome look!!! I LOVE this bag!


----------



## honey

L_Anna said:


> Me and my Dior bag in Nice



Gasp! I love it! Darn, kinda sad i missed out on that style.


----------



## Bagologist

Everyone looks great with their bags! Keep it coming! Love this thread!

Me at a Ziggy Marley concert at Mandalay Bay Beach-Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino here in Las Vegas, NV last week Saturday. I'm carrying my Ragga Saddle (sorry my arm is obscuring the top half) and wearing my Dior Logo Star earrings.


----------



## lolakitten

L_Anna said:


> Me and my Dior bag in Nice


Gorgeous! 
Lovely coat - who is it by?


----------



## chanelvgirl

eminere;15817453 said:
			
		

> Your Azur scarf would be a perfect match for your Azur Speedy.
> 
> As for your red Lady Dior, may I suggest a complementary Dior scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Mitza"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Etude Pour Dior"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Black Flower"_



The "Mitza" scarf is lovely. Is this still available?


----------



## eminere

chanelvgirl said:


> The "Mitza" scarf is lovely. Is this still available?


Yes, it's the newest of the three, for Winter 2010.


----------



## AverageHuman

L_Anna - You looks great! 

Bagologist - I like the color combination of your top,pants and bag!!


----------



## Lovedior

L-anna you look stunning i love your jacket it goes really well with the purse


----------



## Bagologist

Thank you *kellyng*, I tried to get my Rasta look on!


----------



## Stephanie*

LAnna looking very classy


----------



## Stephanie*

xjoyce, great lbd


----------



## Stephanie*

larissahk, looking superb


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you *Stephanie** 
Today wearing my Dior bag again


----------



## Deborah1986

_*LarissaHK:* PERFECTION !!! the whole outfit :urock:_


----------



## LarissaHK

Deborah1986 said:


> _*LarissaHK:* PERFECTION !!! the whole outfit :urock:_


 
 Thank you very much* Deborah* What about you, did you wear recently your beautiful red lady Dior bag?


----------



## Deborah1986

LarissaHK said:


> Thank you very much* Deborah *What about you, did you wear recently your beautiful red lady Dior bag


 
_Youre welcome ! _
_No not recently i am very careful with that bag  _
_I will post pictures soon buth i am not feeling well the couple off day's:weird:_


----------



## travel&aspirin

Larissa HK, that outfit/handbag combo looks AHMazing.
Excellent skin too! How do you stay so fair! 
Ive been avoiding the sun all summer and still look tanned


----------



## LarissaHK

travel&aspirin said:


> Larissa HK, that outfit/handbag combo looks AHMazing.
> Excellent skin too! How do you stay so fair!
> Ive been avoiding the sun all summer and still look tanned


 
Thank you *travel&aspirin*I"m trying to avoid sun too but actually my skin is not so fair it's just look like this on this pics.

*Deborah* oh hope you will feel better soonhave some rest dear and I will be waitting to see your pics


----------



## Deborah1986

LarissaHK said:


> *Deborah* oh hope you will feel better soonhave some rest dear and I will be waitting to see your pics


 
_Thank you !! :kiss:pictures next week i promise_


----------



## Elina0408

It's been a while since my last visit here but everyone is looking georgeous!


----------



## Elina0408

*Larissa* I just saw this pic!! What jewellery are you wearing? A brooch?


----------



## Deborah1986

_I have 1 good picture after 36 pictures shot ush:
Trying some outfits out with the lady dior bag more pics coming
My new dress from Supertrash,Hermes pochette,golden necklace ,Dior bag , Dior flats_


----------



## AverageHuman

Deborah1986 said:


> _I have 1 good picture after 36 pictures shot ush:_
> _Trying some outfits out with the lady dior bag more pics coming_
> _My new dress from Supertrash,Hermes pochette,golden necklace ,Dior bag , Dior flats_


 
elegant + sexy + gorgeous  i like your dress!!


----------



## AverageHuman

LarissaHK: gorgeous classic look!!! perfect coordination!!!


----------



## eminere

LarissaHK said:


> Thank you *Stephanie**
> Today wearing my Dior bag again


Gorgeously put together


----------



## eminere

Deborah1986 said:


> _I have 1 good picture after 36 pictures shot ush:
> Trying some outfits out with the lady dior bag more pics coming
> My new dress from Supertrash,Hermes pochette,golden necklace ,Dior bag , Dior flats_


How very elegant! Love how you've matched your lippie to your bag


----------



## Elina0408

*Deborah*: great look! Love the dress Sexy and chic!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Thank you all for the comments !!!  More pics tomorrow_


----------



## jmcadon

You all look stunning!  I just got my first Dior and it is really a gorgeous bag.  I will post a pic tomorrow...my look is much more casual, tho...


----------



## LarissaHK

Elina0408 said:


> *Larissa* I just saw this pic!! What jewellery are you wearing? A brooch?


 
* Elina* sorry for my late replay. I didn't visit this thread for a few days (I just forgot about it) I'm wearing cameo brooch from H&M. I bought it like two weeks ago. Actually it's a set of three brooches: cameo, key and ribbon, it's very cheap but I think very elegant and useful. The set looks like this.





and here is close up of cameo brooch


----------



## LarissaHK

*Deborah: *fabulous outfit, beautiful dress 

*kellyng, eminere, Elina*: thank you very much ladies


----------



## lesasue86

@ Deboarh 
Waiting for more pics. Beautiful dress.


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^ Thank you ladies  i promise tommorow i was busy todayush:_


----------



## Elina0408

Larissa: They are truly lovely!!


----------



## rains

Here is my red LD in action on a night out...


----------



## beatese

Wow all your pics look great!

Hi everyone! I'm new to Dior! Hope you don't mind~


----------



## lesasue86

@rains: Can you post a close up of the bag please. I like the color.


----------



## Elina0408

*Rains:* lovely style!!


----------



## rains

Thanks Lesasue and Elina. Here are some of the pics of the bag...Its lambskin red with silver hardware...


----------



## rains

Hi beatese, welcome to the Dior forum, great to have you...


----------



## janwyq

rains said:


> Thanks Lesasue and Elina. Here are some of the pics of the bag...Its lambskin red with silver hardware...


 

What a beautiful bag! The color is so vivid.


----------



## beatese

The more I search the more I want a Libertine!!! Is this an all season bag?? I know it just released! Does anyone have it?


----------



## howardu09

rains said:


> Here is my red LD in action on a night out...


Looks so good with the black/white. Great photo


----------



## lhasalover

Stunning !!!!


Deborah1986 said:


> _*LarissaHK:* Thank you _
> 
> _Shot some new pics  _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _with the matching shoes_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _And with the azur scarf yes or no?? can i wear that with the dior_


----------



## papertiger

*Larissa*, you look stunning as usual, luv the red nails (fingers and toes) against the outfit - _very_ *D*ior

*Deborah* fabulous dress and chain too with your Lady D - I hope you went out after the photo-session and set the town on fire


----------



## Deborah1986

papertiger said:


> *Deborah* fabulous dress and chain too with your Lady D - I hope you went out after the photo-session and set the town on fire


 
_Thank you but i did not go to town and party_


----------



## Deborah1986

lhasalover said:


> Stunning !!!!


 

_thank you !!!!!_


----------



## Bagologist

Everyone looks great! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Elina0408

Everyone is looking perfect!    After a long time, here is my Rendevous Dior bag going out yesterday night!! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Elina0408 said:


> Everyone is looking perfect!  After a long time, here is my Rendevous Dior bag going out yesterday night!! Thanks for letting me share!!


 
love your bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elina0408

*Kellyng*: thank you dear!!


----------



## averagejoe

Nice classy Rendezvous bag!


----------



## Elina0408

*Averagejoe*: thank you, I find her very roomy too!!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


>


 
You rock that red Lady Dior !!!


----------



## Deborah1986

averagejoe said:


> You rock that red Lady Dior !!!


 
_really  thank you _
_i wasn't sure about the outfit because the lady D. is a classic bag .. _


----------



## oceanblueapril

i love love love your red lady dior with gold hardware, it is stunning.

you rock the bag.


i was searching for this bag, but it is too late, red with gold combination is no longer in production.


Enjoy your precious bag!


----------



## oceanblueapril

i love love love your red lady dior with gold hardware, it is stunning.

you rock the bag.


i was searching for this bag, but it is too late, red with gold combination is no longer in production.


Enjoy your precious bag!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Deborah1986 said:


> _I have 1 good picture after 36 pictures shot ush:_
> _Trying some outfits out with the lady dior bag more pics coming_
> _My new dress from Supertrash,Hermes pochette,golden necklace ,Dior bag , Dior flats_


 
oh, Gosh, you look stunning with red dior.

i feel terrible to miss out this great bag!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

*oceanblueapril :* _thank you!!!  i remember that you search for it . it's sad that they not longer be made. Have you caught another dior bag?_


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## AverageHuman

deborah,you really rock the red lady dior. maybe you can find someone to take a perfect pic of you which shows the beauty of you and your bag?


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> deborah,you really rock the red lady dior. maybe you can find someone to take a perfect pic of you which shows the beauty of you and your bag?


 
_yes i will !   Thank you  _


----------



## mysassylady

Deborah1986 said:


>



GORGEOUS!

Is it the medium size?

THANKS!


----------



## LarissaHK

Elina0408 said:


> Everyone is looking perfect!  After a long time, here is my Rendevous Dior bag going out yesterday night!! Thanks for letting me share!!


 
*Elina* how could I miss this fabulous pics, you look lovely dear and your bag is beautiful, perfect matching to your outfit


----------



## Elina0408

Thank you Larissa for your kind words!! My dior is better in reality!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_ladies more action pics !!! i will shot pics soon !_


----------



## babyk2003

Hi Deborah1986,

i love your red lady dior wif gold hw. The gold n red really go well together, it's outstanding. Bet it's a headturner.


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Babyk2003:* Thank you !!_


----------



## purlin77

My new baby, all the way from US ..

thanks to a TPF friend:  MidNiteSun


----------



## Deborah1986

_Happy Holidays everyone !! LD playing in de snow today _


----------



## Deborah1986

_When the sun comes_


----------



## AverageHuman

Deborah1986 said:


> _When the sun comes_


 
gorgeous!!!!! 
hasnt snow in tokyo yet..... - 3 -
but i definitely will not put my LD on snow,Lol


----------



## Deborah1986

_I found some good mondeling pics from last year  i don't know should i post them? _


----------



## AverageHuman

100% YES!!!Please!!!!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Ok here is one a year ago.




_


----------



## AverageHuman

Deborah1986 said:


> _Ok here is one a year ago._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
the blue and red color is a perfect match!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> the blue and red color is a perfect match!!!


 
_thx  I will make soon more pictures_


----------



## LarissaHK

Few days ago with my lady dior...


----------



## averagejoe

LarissaHK said:


> Few days ago with my lady dior...


 
A PERFECT look for the Lady Dior!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*LarissaHK :* Glad to see you !  great action pic 
now i need a black LD _


----------



## LarissaHK

*averagejoy*:thank you 
hello *Deborah*, miss to see your action pics tooalways enjoy watching your photos


----------



## Deborah1986

_Not really a action pic but with my other loves !  Chanel flats, LV scarf_

_



_

_With black heels _

_



_


----------



## AverageHuman

love this pic

_



_


----------



## AverageHuman

heres my ladies
chocolate patent and nude lace~~





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Kellyng:* Thank you !!  Love the black dior soo stunning !!!_


----------



## averagejoe

Simply STUNNING!


----------



## AverageHuman

hang out with friend today ;D




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## averagejoe

WOW! Absolutely glamourous!!!


----------



## honey

Gasp! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks averagejoe and honey! ;D


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Kellyng:* Do you live in Japan? are you save? after the earthquake  !!? _


----------



## JessieRose

I don't know how I feel about that belt. However, LOVE everything else!!! I see you are from Japan, I hope you are safe. 


kellyng said:


> hang out with friend today ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks deborah and jessierose, im fine 
yesterday was really shocking.
 i will fly to malaysia tomorrow night,hope i could get there safely~


----------



## honey

So good to here from you Kellyng! Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## honey

honey said:


> So good to here from you Kellyng! Thanks for taking the time to post.



*smile* hear (mmm tgif)


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> thanks deborah and jessierose, im fine
> yesterday was really shocking.
> i will fly to malaysia tomorrow night,hope i could get there safely~


 
_Ok i hope everything is being oke !  I almost cried when i saw the images on tv so sad i praying for the people.:cry:_


----------



## nalaya

Hope that everything is gonna be ok for you .:okay:


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks everyone 
you all are my angels


----------



## nalaya

Be careful , please , a possibly new earthquake was announced within 48hours .


----------



## rains

LarissaHK said:


> Few days ago with my lady dior...


 
Larissa, you look gorgeous, the outfit overall and the bag, great style...


----------



## rains

Deborah1986 said:


> _When the sun comes_


 
Deborah, Stunning...


----------



## rains

kellyng said:


> heres my ladies
> chocolate patent and nude lace~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Wow Kellyng, very stunning, both the bags are TDF!!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

rains said:


> Deborah, Stunning...


 
_Thank you !_


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Here's me and my Medium Dior Panarea tote!


----------



## averagejoe

You rock that bag!


----------



## newmommy_va

*LarissaHK: *You look beautiful in this picture!! Wow! I love the way you're wearing your LD!



LarissaHK said:


> Thank you *Stephanie**
> Today wearing my Dior bag again


----------



## LarissaHK

newmommy_va said:


> *LarissaHK: *You look beautiful in this picture!! Wow! I love the way you're wearing your LD!


 
 Thank you very much* newmommy_va *


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thank you averagejoe! =)



averagejoe said:


> You rock that bag!


----------



## honey

averagejoe said:


> You rock that bag!



I love this comment because its so true! Looks great on you Swe3tGirl!


----------



## Deborah1986

Swe3tGirl said:


> Here's me and my Medium Dior Panarea tote!


 
_You make me want to buy this bag hahah _
_You rock it !!_


----------



## Swe3tGirl

honey: Thank you for your kind comments! I love the fact that the medium size fits me so well, and I'm 5 ft for reference =P

Deborah1986: Thank you! You should get one! It's so versitile, and it fits ALOT of stuff. You really can't go wrong with it. It's easy to take care of as well since it's coated canvas.


----------



## newmommy_va

A casual look w/my LD...


----------



## averagejoe

newmommy_va said:


> A casual look w/my LD...


 Nice bronze Lady Dior!!! It goes really well with your casual outfit.


----------



## newmommy_va

*averagejoe: *Thank you!! She's my first LD, and I'm smitten... 



averagejoe said:


> Nice bronze Lady Dior!!! It goes really well with your casual outfit.


----------



## honey

newmommy_va said:


> *averagejoe: *Thank you!! She's my first LD, and I'm smitten...



Congrats on getting your first Lady Dior! Your smile in your pictures really conveys your delight! Enjoy your fab new bag!


----------



## newmommy_va

*honey*: LOL Thanks! I try not to post unhappy pics  This LD grew on me, and now I love wearing her. And after seeing all the amazing pics of Diors on TPF, I'm dying to try more Dior styles... 



honey said:


> Congrats on getting your first Lady Dior! Your smile in your pictures really conveys your delight! Enjoy your fab new bag!


----------



## averagejoe

newmommy_va said:


> *honey*: LOL Thanks! I try not to post unhappy pics  This LD grew on me, and now I love wearing her. And after seeing all the amazing pics of Diors on TPF, I'm dying to try more Dior styles...


 
I think their new Lady Dior campaigns have inspired people to fall head over heels for the bag, including those who already own the bag. 

I never really considered getting a Lady Dior for my mother until the campaigns were launched. The older ads with Monica Bellucci were amazing, but they displayed only black or white Lady Dior lambskin bags. The new ads add versatility to the bag as they appear in different materials, finishes, and trendy colors.


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay... another day, another way to wear my LD! (I can't help it... I just keep looking for ways to wear my LD ) (btw, the shoes are Jimmy Choos )


----------



## newmommy_va

Hi everyone! Here's a mod pic with my small bronze Panarea  (w/Chanel ballerina flat)


----------



## L_Anna

lolakitten said:


> Gorgeous!
> Lovely coat - who is it by?



It is Moschino coat


----------



## ColdSteel

Hello ladies! I don't have any Dior bags to show but today, me and my lovely Klimt sandals went shopping in SF after class!






Your sweater is fantastic, newmommy! I like the shape of the Lady Dior.


----------



## newmommy_va

*ColdSteel: *Cute sandals (and pedi!)! And thanks for the compliment on my sweater!


----------



## AverageHuman

hi~~~ girls,guys~~~~ long time no c ~~~
seems i had disappeared for a while. 
yesterday i had a day for rest and went out for a walk with my large patent LD 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## averagejoe

Kellyng, you always look absolutely stunning! Your outfits are so fashionable!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Kellyng, you always look absolutely stunning! Your outfits are so fashionable!


 thanks for your compliment!! you make my day!!!


----------



## zjajkj

*kellyng*, nice pic. Very artistic


----------



## Prada_Princess

LarissaHK said:


> Few days ago with my lady dior...



perfection - I love your look LarissaHK.


----------



## margaritas

*kellyng*: You look amazing with your LD! Love your outfit too. I was dead set on getting a medium patent LD but after seeing your large, I'm not so sure now...


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks dinitegrity!!

margaritas-- i do like medium LD and have two,but i also love this large patent,its very casual.(although i dont carry much,Lol~~)


----------



## newmommy_va

Love the large LD on you!! Great pic!!



kellyng said:


> hi~~~ girls,guys~~~~ long time no c ~~~
> seems i had disappeared for a while.
> yesterday i had a day for rest and went out for a walk with my large patent LD
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/i/img7617rg.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> http://img864.imageshack.us/i/img7619d.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/i/img7631o.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## honey

I agree! Great pics Kellyng


----------



## AverageHuman

newmommy_va!!!thanks!! love your bronze LD! simply stunning!!

honey,thanks~~~!!!


----------



## jess_hj

My Navy Lambskin Dior with Action 
Vancouver is still cold...! its raining a lot and lots!




Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr



Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## AverageHuman

i like your shawl. and..... of course,navy LD for sure !!!


----------



## averagejoe

jess_hj said:


> My Navy Lambskin Dior with Action
> Vancouver is still cold...! its raining a lot and lots!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessica_hj/5682148228/
> Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


 
SO NICE!!!!! Is that a J12?


----------



## jess_hj

averagejoe said:


> SO NICE!!!!! Is that a J12?



thanks! and yes its a J12


----------



## honey

Very elegant!


----------



## newmommy_va

Beautiful pic! Both the LD and J12 look great on you! Thanks for posting! 



jess_hj said:


> My Navy Lambskin Dior with Action
> Vancouver is still cold...! its raining a lot and lots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## diana27arvi

Love all the beautiful pictures!!! Can't wait to get my own dior!!


----------



## Elina0408

Haven't visit for a long time but you all are looking stunning!!
*Deborah*: stunning colour and fantastic pics!!
*Larissa*: chic, chic, chic!
*Kellyng*: wow, nice collection and wonderful pics!!


----------



## Elina0408

Lovely, just lovely!! 


Swe3tGirl said:


> Here's me and my Medium Dior Panarea tote!


----------



## Elina0408

Cool look! Nice smile!!! 


newmommy_va said:


> A casual look w/my LD...


----------



## Elina0408

Fabulous!! 


ColdSteel said:


> Hello ladies! I don't have any Dior bags to show but today, me and my lovely Klimt sandals went shopping in SF after class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sweater is fantastic, newmommy! I like the shape of the Lady Dior.


----------



## Elina0408

Love, love, love!! 


jess_hj said:


> My Navy Lambskin Dior with Action
> Vancouver is still cold...! its raining a lot and lots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## kaitydid

newmommy_va said:


> Hi everyone! Here's a mod pic with my small bronze Panarea  (w/Chanel ballerina flat)
> 
> View attachment 1381976


 
I _love_ your bag!  I have plans to save up and buy a Panarea once I buy my next Coach. I've thought of getting the bag in beige or black, but I'm really liking the bronze, too, in your photos!


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you!! 



Elina0408 said:


> Cool look! Nice smile!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you!!  Good luck on saving up for your wish list!! 



kaitydid said:


> I _love_ your bag!  I have plans to save up and buy a Panarea once I buy my next Coach. I've thought of getting the bag in beige or black, but I'm really liking the bronze, too, in your photos!


----------



## kaitydid

newmommy_va said:


> Thank you!!  Good luck on saving up for your wish list!!


 
Oh, yes, thank you! It's going to take me a while, but it's definitely going to be worth it in the end!


----------



## AverageHuman

went out with my python cannage drawstring




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

maybe the pic is bluring,the bag doesnt look great in the pic





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Elina0408

She is beauty! 


kellyng said:


> maybe the pic is bluring,the bag doesnt look great in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Elina0408

Been to a wedding so took my Dior Rendevouz bag! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## AverageHuman

Elina0408 said:


> Been to a wedding so took my Dior Rendevouz bag! Thank you for letting me share


thanks! love your bag too!!! such a gorgeous beauty!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> maybe the pic is bluring,the bag doesnt look great in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
I think the bag looks great! I LOVE python!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Elina0408 said:


> Been to a wedding so took my Dior Rendevouz bag! Thank you for letting me share


 
I haven't seen that bag for a while now. It looks fantastic!!


----------



## Elina0408

*Kellyng*: thank you dear!! 
*Averagejoe*: She is my love!!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks averagejoe!!


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> hi~~~ girls,guys~~~~ long time no c ~~~
> seems i had disappeared for a while.
> yesterday i had a day for rest and went out for a walk with my large patent LD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
_Gosh i need that bag right now_
_You look great !_


----------



## AverageHuman

Deborah1986 said:


> _Gosh i need that bag right now_
> _You look great !_


thanks for praising!
go get it right now!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> thanks for praising!
> go get it right now!!!


 
I_ know but _

_1. I have no Dior store here _
_2. I must saving _
_3. I want a lot of other things i can't make a choice_


----------



## jennicf

LarissaHK said:


> Few days ago with my lady dior...



nice jacket...who is it by ? if you don't mind


----------



## LarissaHK

Elina0408 said:


> Been to a wedding so took my Dior Rendevouz bag! Thank you for letting me share


 The bag is very beautiful but OMG you are such a gorgeous lady


----------



## LarissaHK

jennicf said:


> nice jacket...who is it by ? if you don't mind


 The name of the brand is Materia Milano but I bought it in Tokyo


----------



## Elina0408

*Larissa*: thank you my dear for your sweet words!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_My Dior flats today during a picnic 











and the LD_


----------



## chanel*liz

Me & Lady Dior


----------



## kaitydid

Deborah1986 said:


> _My Dior flats today during a picnic _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _and the LD_


 
I love the color of your Lady Dior!



chanel*liz said:


> Me & Lady Dior


 
You look great! I love the color of your Lady Dior too! It looks great with your black dress.


----------



## diana27arvi

chanel*liz said:


> Me & Lady Dior



You look so classy, love it!!


----------



## AverageHuman

very classy!!


----------



## averagejoe

WOW! Looks like a picture from a fashion magazine! The look is stunning!


----------



## chanel*liz

Thanks ladies!  I model and we were playing around with different props during one of my shoots, and I brought out my lady dior. the photographer loved how it looked on camera so we ran with it and this is what we created!!


----------



## Deborah1986

chanel*liz said:


> Me & Lady Dior


 
_Love love adore it !!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## beatese

omg u girls made me want a LD!


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _My Dior flats today during a picnic _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _and the LD_


 
I LOVE your avatar picture! Dior sunnies and Chanel iPhone protector. Cool!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## averagejoe

Very cute pictures!!! They remind me of the photos of the gnome from the movie Amelie!


----------



## AverageHuman

Deborah1986 said:


>


 agree with averagejoe! i especially like the 2nd and 4th pic.


----------



## kaitydid

Deborah1986 said:


>


 
I agree with averagejoe and kellyng! Very cute and creative photos!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Thank you ladies._


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## meerkat

Deborah1986 said:


>



Great pics! May I know what size is this?


----------



## eminere

meerkat said:


> Great pics! May I know what size is this?


Medium.


----------



## meerkat

eminere;19452366 said:
			
		

> Medium.



Thanks!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## averagejoe

Wow! The bag matches your outfit so well!


----------



## kaitydid

Deborah1986 said:


>


 
Wow, you look great! I love how your Lady Dior matches your outfit.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*finally my dior granville(sorry for the crappy picture , i was in a rush..)*


----------



## averagejoe

What a gorgeous Granville with a chic outfit!


----------



## diana27arvi

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *finally my dior granville(sorry for the crappy picture , i was in a rush..)*





so pretty!!! Love your outfit!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*thank you so much averaGEJOE  AND DIAN  for your sweet words *


----------



## AverageHuman

wearing dior shoes for shooting assignments(the middle and the right one are dior)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> wearing dior shoes for shooting assignments(the middle and the right one are dior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Your outfits always look fantastic and innovative!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Your outfits always look fantastic and innovative!


 thanks!!!  
i should take my saddles but i've forgotten


----------



## Pradawattana

I took my LD mini for a party lastnight, a lot of people seem to be looking at the bag more than me!hahah


----------



## averagejoe

Pradawattana said:


> I took my LD mini for a party lastnight, a lot of people seem to be looking at the bag more than me!hahah


 
Your mini Lady Dior is absolutely adorable!


----------



## AverageHuman

Pradawattana said:


> I took my LD mini for a party lastnight, a lot of people seem to be looking at the bag more than me!hahah


 
very chic!!


----------



## hightea_xx

Pradawattana said:


> I took my LD mini for a party lastnight, a lot of people seem to be looking at the bag more than me!hahah



SO CUTE.  love the contrast of your outfit with the refined lady dior!!


----------



## Pradawattana

averagejoe said:


> Your mini Lady Dior is absolutely adorable!


Thanks! 



kellyng said:


> very chic!!


Thanks! All Your outfits are fabulous!!



hightea_xx said:


> SO CUTE.  love the contrast of your outfit with the refined lady dior!!


Thanks! Your r so kind 


At first I was never a big fan of patent leather and I brought this bag so I can use it for special dressy occasions. When my bag arrived I'm in love with it and I said to myself that I'll make a use out of this bag as much as I can it's just too pretty to only use it for speical occasions. 

A lot of people told me this bag fit for dressy, elegant looks but I must say the bag can do so much better than that, It work well with casual look and work outfits as well 

I'll try to post more pix next time, sorry I'm a lil shy to show off my face


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> wearing dior shoes for shooting assignments(the middle and the right one are dior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This looks like a page out of a high fashion editorial.


----------



## eminere

Pradawattana said:


> I took my LD mini for a party lastnight, a lot of people seem to be looking at the bag more than me!hahah


Definitely post this picture in http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/challenge-lady-dior-with-casual-wear-701432.html


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks for averagejoe's suggestion.
took my samourai1947 and hang out with friend to celebrate her birthday.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks for averagejoe's suggestion.
> took my samourai1947 and hang out with friend to celebrate her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
WOW! These photos look like they were taken right out of Vogue magazine!!! From the whole outfit to the background...just divine! It's like you're from a fairy tale, or in this case, Madame Butterfly.


----------



## honey

So lovely Kellyng! You look fantastic! I just love the samourai!!!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

kellyng said:


> thanks for averagejoe's suggestion.
> took my samourai1947 and hang out with friend to celebrate her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


so beautiful!  really takes the samourai1947 back to it's roots!


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere,averagejoe,honey,hightea_xx, thanks!!!

my friend loves oriental stuff and said that my bag catched her attention at first sight,Lol~~~~  SAMOURAI BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Kellyng*: You are so creative and stylish! Love both looks!

*Prada*: Fab look! That mini LD is adorable!


----------



## Pradawattana

kellyng said:


> thanks for averagejoe's suggestion.
> took my samourai1947 and hang out with friend to celebrate her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Wow kellyng, the whole thing look like straight out from a magazine! Btw you look so cute  
may i ask are you Japanese?



Elsie87 said:


> *Kellyng*: You are so creative and stylish! Love both looks!
> 
> *Prada*: Fab look! That mini LD is adorable!



Thank you


----------



## AverageHuman

Elsie87 said:


> *Kellyng*: You are so creative and stylish! Love both looks!
> 
> *Prada*: Fab look! That mini LD is adorable!


 
Thanks!! i enjoy looking at your photos!! especially the combination of your shoes and bags



Pradawattana said:


> Wow kellyng, the whole thing look like straight out from a magazine! Btw you look so cute
> may i ask are you Japanese?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
thanks!!! no,im a foreign student studying in Japan.  
my face really looks kinda oriental(if comparing other asians with mine,although im asian,Lol~), doesnt know its good or not,as i'd like to try more fashion styles.


----------



## Pradawattana

kellyng said:


> thanks!!! no,im a foreign student studying in Japan.
> my face really looks kinda oriental(if comparing other asians with mine,although im asian,Lol~), doesnt know its good or not,as i'd like to try more fashion styles.



For a while I thought you are Japanese  I'm Asian too but I'm more tan skin and very black hair!!! Lol the short haircut+ bang fit you well and it does seem like you are in a fashion filed


----------



## AverageHuman

Pradawattana said:


> For a while I thought you are Japanese  I'm Asian too but I'm more tan skin and very black hair!!! Lol the short haircut+ bang fit you well and it does seem like you are in a fashion filed


 Lol  thanks! the short hair is a wig. my parents are kinda strict and im banned to dye my hair. 
im sure that you are a skinny stylish woman.may i know where do you from? maybe we both are from the same country


----------



## Pradawattana

kellyng said:


> Lol  thanks! the short hair is a wig. my parents are kinda strict and im banned to dye my hair.
> im sure that you are a skinny stylish woman.may i know where do you from? maybe we both are from the same country



Lol! I thought that your real hair  I'm actually from Bangkok, Thailand. You ever visit? Fashion here is getting bigger and bigger everyday, I would love to visit Japan some day heard so much about it, quite a high cost living there too right?


----------



## AverageHuman

Pradawattana said:


> Lol! I thought that your real hair  I'm actually from Bangkok, Thailand. You ever visit? Fashion here is getting bigger and bigger everyday, I would love to visit Japan some day heard so much about it, quite a high cost living there too right?


 
no,for some reasons,i've never been there before! but some of my friends and my grandma love going there for shopping spree,Lol~~ I'd like to visit there! in fact,im from a country next to Thailand.so we are neighbors....of course now im in Tokyo,Japan. 
yeap,everything here charges $$$$$ and sometimes the things/service you get dont actually deserve the $,especially the japanese rental system must be the most expensive, complicated and blood sucking in the whole world! XD


----------



## Pradawattana

kellyng said:


> no,for some reasons,i've never been there before! but some of my friends and my grandma love going there for shopping spree,Lol~~ I'd like to visit there! in fact,im from a country next to Thailand.so we are neighbors....of course now im in Tokyo,Japan.
> yeap,everything here charges $$$$$ and sometimes the things/service you get dont actually deserve the $,especially the japanese rental system must be the most expensive, complicated and blood sucking in the whole world! XD



Ha! People do come here especially for shopping! A lot of stuff here are mad cheap except for Hi-end stuff due to the imports taxes, I prefer to shops in USA or Europe or HK, for handbags I only buys authentic hi-end, for clothings I wear anything from hi-street brands to local young designers.

There are lot of local young designers that done a chic cloths with a reasonable price and ofcoz the counterfeiters it well known here (made in China), Over here is such a mixed lots of people buys fakes and lots of people buy the real deal authentic stuff, sometimes you see the two standing next to each other and it always interesting  

I buy lots of japs mags people there seem to dress quite extreme! I mean in the good way, very chic and fashionable, I bet everyday is almost like a fashion show for you


----------



## AverageHuman

memorable shot with my nude lace lady dior,as i had sold it and will send it out to the buyer tomorrow.
the leather peels and isnt that durable comparing to my other lambskin LD,so i'd like to sell it before the condition getting worse.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## purlin77

That nude lace lady dior is so special. I love Yr skirt also 





kellyng said:


> memorable shot with my nude lace lady dior,as i had sold it and will send it out to the buyer tomorrow.
> the leather peels and isnt that durable comparing to my other lambskin LD,so i'd like to sell it before the condition getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## namie

Pradawattana said:


> Ha! People do come here especially for shopping! A lot of stuff here are mad cheap except for Hi-end stuff due to the imports taxes, I prefer to shops in USA or Europe or HK, for handbags I only buys authentic hi-end, for clothings I wear anything from hi-street brands to local young designers.
> 
> There are lot of local young designers that done a chic cloths with a reasonable price and ofcoz the counterfeiters it well known here (made in China), Over here is such a mixed lots of people buys fakes and lots of people buy the real deal authentic stuff, sometimes you see the two standing next to each other and it always interesting
> 
> I buy lots of japs mags people there seem to dress quite extreme! I mean in the good way, very chic and fashionable, I bet everyday is almost like a fashion show for you


 
One day we can all meet up and our countries form a vertical line - Singapore - Malaysia - Thailand.


----------



## averagejoe

It's too bad the leather peels...the bag is just gorgeous. It should've been made out of the same lambskin as the current Lady Dior.

And Kellyng, you look as gorgeous as always. Great choice of the jacket and dress from the same collection.


----------



## purlin77

my new baby ... i had a very hard time finding this mini lady dior


----------



## AverageHuman

purlin77 said:


> That nude lace lady dior is so special. I love Yr skirt also


 thanks! the skirt and jacket are dior too!



namie said:


> One day we can all meet up and our countries form a vertical line - Singapore - Malaysia - Thailand.


 yeap,we should!



averagejoe said:


> It's too bad the leather peels...the bag is just gorgeous. It should've been made out of the same lambskin as the current Lady Dior.
> 
> And Kellyng, you look as gorgeous as always. Great choice of the jacket and dress from the same collection.


 yeah:cry:.....its really heart-broken. 
anyway,thanks for your sweet words!!



purlin77 said:


> my new baby ... i had a very hard time finding this mini lady dior


 
she is sooo cute!!!


----------



## purlin77

yea .. i saw on your bag collection before .. u have got a medium size of this lady dior .. my bf managed to get it for me from taiwan  ..



she is sooo cute!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## AverageHuman

purlin77 said:


> yea .. i saw on your bag collection before .. u have got a medium size of this lady dior .. my bf managed to get it for me from taiwan  ..
> 
> 
> 
> she is sooo cute!!!


[/QUOTE]

seems i had become a walking Dior advertisement,Lol~~

its a very durable cute lady dior,enjoy it!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Yesterday evening before the fashion show_


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _Yesterday evening before the fashion show_


 
Very nice outfit! I love how every one of your looks has something red to match your Lady Dior.


----------



## AverageHuman

very lovely outfit!

its still hot in japan,cant wait for autumn !!


----------



## Elsie87

*Deborah* you look great! Love the pink and the red together!


----------



## Elsie87

From my collection thread: me and my beloved teal Gaucho


----------



## AverageHuman

awww!! love your gaucho!!!

today casual look with Egypt saddle.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> awww!! love your gaucho!!!
> 
> today casual look with Egypt saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


hey kelly, i am a new member. i saw all your dior collection @ **********.  i loveeee them...just wondered....do you sell your bags in jauceauctions? just saw lots of your dior bag pics from **********. so i wondered whether someone copying your picture to sell their item. just saw that python cannage drawstring bag of your's yesterday . and your red lady dior cannage a month ago. just wanted to report it to you if the sellee is not really you. anyway, nice to see you in here aswell.


----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## honey

kellyng said:


> awww!! love your gaucho!!!
> 
> today casual look with Egypt saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



You look very elegant Kellyng! Love the bag and the look!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

finally managed to upload some pics of my dior
here we go


----------



## johnnjohn2011

chocolate large lady dior cannage(just sold this)


----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## AverageHuman

johnnjohn2011 said:


> hey kelly, i am a new member. i saw all your dior collection @ **********. i loveeee them...just wondered....do you sell your bags in jauceauctions? just saw lots of your dior bag pics from **********. so i wondered whether someone copying your picture to sell their item. just saw that python cannage drawstring bag of your's yesterday . and your red lady dior cannage a month ago. just wanted to report it to you if the sellee is not really you. anyway, nice to see you in here aswell.


 welcome to Dior forum!!!

no! i dont even know about jauceauctions!! seems theres someone using my pics
the problem is,i dont like to add words on my photos.....


----------



## AverageHuman

honey said:


> You look very elegant Kellyng! Love the bag and the look!


 thanks honey! you had changed your avatar!! LOVEEE IT!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> welcome to Dior forum!!!
> 
> no! i dont even know about jauceauctions!! seems theres someone using my pics
> the problem is,i dont like to add words on my photos.....


i will give you the username of that person...hold on.. this is it....xiaoyemanjyp

just copy and paste this url nnd see

http://www.jauce.com/view2.php?seturl=http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f106915481


----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## averagejoe

johnnjohn2011 said:


>


 
Johnnjohn, you have a very nice Dior collection. So many different Lady Dior styles!


----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> awww!! love your gaucho!!!
> 
> today casual look with Egypt saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
I commented on your beautiful modelling pic in the Bag Showcase, but I have to do it here again. Your look is just PERFECT! 

And your new hairstyle is very nice!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> Johnnjohn, you have a very nice Dior collection. So many different Lady Dior styles!


more to come in....i love the cannage pattern.....just dont have time to take pics...my night shift starts tonight  so i will upload some more lady diors in the coming days..watch out....


----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011




----------



## johnnjohn2011

more pics will be posted later...talk 2 u later girls..


----------



## averagejoe

johnnjohn2011 said:


>


 
GASP! This is one of my favbourite bags!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> GASP! This is one of my favbourite bags!!!



i got it from an outlet shop....its a limited edition so didnt want to let go of it..just scared to use it cuz i think i may damage it or get it stained!!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> GASP! This is one of my favbourite bags!!!


i hopefully will get a lady dior large red perforated bag from australia within a few days and also there is a limited edition saddle bag with fur and a lady patent bag with metal handles...cant wait to get them....especially the fur saddle..will post pics later on..


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, this is not a personal shopping thread 

This is the subject:

*Hi ladies, let's see you carrying your baby(ies) around town. (I don't know if a similar thread already exists.)*

I'm removing the last 2 pages of off topic content.  Please stay ON topic.  I think it's "action" shots though, not just pics of items not being worn{?} 

Also note our rules, the part about NO BUYING, SELLING or TRADING and NO ADVERTISING>  If you are advertising here or offering to sell or buy you may be banned. . . . not worth it.


----------



## AverageHuman

swanky mama of three,thanks for your editing


----------



## ruktam

Hi, wanted to share from my Instagram  





hop you all like it


----------



## averagejoe

ruktam said:


> Hi, wanted to share from my Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hop you all like it


 
I LOVE your Granville . 

The Granville is my current favourite from Dior. I hope that this design remains permanently in Dior's collection of leather goods (like the Lady Dior).


----------



## ruktam

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE your Granville .
> 
> The Granville is my current favourite from Dior. I hope that this design remains permanently in Dior's collection of leather goods (like the Lady Dior).




I hope that too, as I am growing to love it so much and wanted to collecting them in various of colors, if the style remain as permanent as Lady Dior, getting another one wouldn't be my fear at all.. 

figure cross


----------



## essiedub

johnnjohn2011 said:


>


 
Wow Johnnjohn, quite a collection!
Aside from the color, functionally, how do you like this east/west with the studs compared to your turquoise one with the "hard" handle? Do you find that the studs make it edgy,trendy or actually more formal? I don't know why but these studs really appeal to me


----------



## diana27arvi

ruktam said:


> Hi, wanted to share from my Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hop you all like it




Amazing!!!! It's so pretty, lol you're making me want to get one!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

essiedub said:


> Wow Johnnjohn, quite a collection!
> Aside from the color, functionally, how do you like this east/west with the studs compared to your turquoise one with the "hard" handle? Do you find that the studs make it edgy,trendy or actually more formal? I don't know why but these studs really appeal to me




hey, the lady dior with studs seems more normal to carry everywhere and it has got two pockets so more spacious.

the turquoise bag is more formal and i like it better than the black studded.


----------



## CC Interlock

Here is my first Lady Dior


----------



## CC Interlock

My second Dior - Granville small
Took her out first time for my birthday dinner. It's a present from DH.


----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE both bags!


----------



## averagejoe

Nice Granville and Lady Dior! The purple on the Lady Dior is stunning!

The small size of the Granville makes the bag look cute because the charms are so much bigger in proportion.


----------



## diana27arvi

CC Interlock said:


> Here is my first Lady Dior




She's so pretty!!! LOVE the color!!!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

me with my pink lady dior






with my yello patent lady

and finally with my lady dior cannage wallet


----------



## johnnjohn2011

with my lambskin cannage hobo

and my lady dior large cannage in chocolate. 

sorry ladies...and gentlemen...pics are not clear


----------



## Everlong

wow! johnjohn2011, you carry these bags well. my favorite are the pink lady dior and yellow patent malice bags.


----------



## honey

I love the large lady dior. Oh i'm in desperate need of one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

Everlong said:


> wow! johnjohn2011, you carry these bags well. my favorite are the pink lady dior and yellow patent malice bags.



i sold the yellow one. it was till new. didnt like it much though


----------



## johnnjohn2011

honey said:


> I love the large lady dior. Oh i'm in desperate need of one. Thanks for sharing.



i sold the large lady on ebay for just 550 usd!!!! whoever got it is quite lucky cuz i paid over 2000usd for the large ld


----------



## averagejoe

Wow I love your pink Lady Dior bag!!! Nice outfits, too!


----------



## CC Interlock

Elsie87 said:


> ^LOVE both bags!



Thanks!


----------



## CC Interlock

averagejoe said:


> Nice Granville and Lady Dior! The purple on the Lady Dior is stunning!
> 
> The small size of the Granville makes the bag look cute because the charms are so much bigger in proportion.



Thanks Averagejoe! I Love that purple. 
I did not notice " proportion"until you mentioned it  Wanted to buy the red but unfortunately small Granville does not come with that shade of red.


----------



## CC Interlock

diana27arvi said:


> She's so pretty!!! LOVE the color!!!!!



Thanks Diana27arvi.  Was love at first sight. My favorite color:


----------



## diana27arvi

johnnjohn2011 said:


> with my lambskin cannage hobo
> 
> and my lady dior large cannage in chocolate.
> 
> sorry ladies...and gentlemen...pics are not clear





johnnjohn2011 said:


> me with my pink lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my yello patent lady
> 
> and finally with my lady dior cannage wallet




You look fabulous with your Dior's, and your white dress looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

diana27arvi said:


> You look fabulous with your Dior's, and your white dress looks gorgeous on you!!!



hey thank u. bought the dress to wear on my sister in law's wedding but my mother in law didnt like it so had to buy another one.


----------



## flintstone55

Hi there, I am new and was just wondering how to put a pic up of my Dior Bag


----------



## AverageHuman

flintstone55 said:


> Hi there, I am new and was just wondering how to put a pic up of my Dior Bag


 welcome to dior forum!!!
:welcome2:


you "go advanced" on your post, scroll down to additional options and select "manage attachments" then you browse through your computer find the pics and add them. Hope this helps.


P/S: if can,try to post your dior in action pics,we'd love to see it and im sure your dior baby looks great on you!!!


----------



## flintstone55

Many thanks


----------



## Elsie87

With my teal double saddle Gaucho:
















More pics and details in my blog!


----------



## averagejoe

Elsie87 said:


> With my teal double saddle Gaucho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and details in my blog!


 I love your colour coordination!


----------



## Elsie87

averagejoe said:


> I love your colour coordination!


 
Thanks *AJ*!


----------



## hightea_xx

you definitely too FALL CHIC!  

ps: the prada shoes = love!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!

More action with my cream double saddle:


----------



## AverageHuman

went to school fashion event with friend. guess which is Dior


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> went to school fashion event with friend. guess which is Dior


 
Looking tres chic, Kellyng! 

The bag, the jacket, and the dress are Dior. Are the shoes and scarf Dior, too?


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Looking tres chic, Kellyng!
> 
> The bag, the jacket, and the dress are Dior. Are the shoes and scarf Dior, too?



joejoejoe~~~i know you will leave me a comment!
the bag and coat are dior,but others arent .


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> joejoejoe~~~i know you will leave me a comment!
> the bag and coat are dior,but others arent .


 
Oh I guessed wrong. I thought the dress was Dior, too. 

Your outfit is fantastic! It reminds me of Galliano, given the romantic pretty dress with the more structured aviator jacket.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Oh I guessed wrong. I thought the dress was Dior, too.
> 
> Your outfit is fantastic! It reminds me of Galliano, *given the romantic pretty dress with the more structured aviator jacket.*



 yes,you get my point!!! joejoejoe~~~ why do you know me so well?
btw,galliano really teaches me a lot(although he doesnt even know me)


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> yes,you get my point!!! joejoejoe~~~ why do you know me so well?
> btw,galliano really teaches me a lot(although he doesnt even know me)


 
I really miss Galliano. I actually purchased something designed by him recently. Once it arrives, I can share photos with everyone!

I also got a little something Dior, but it's not something I can wear. I will share pictures later, too.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> I really miss Galliano. I actually purchased something designed by him recently. Once it arrives, I can share photos with everyone!
> 
> I also got a little something Dior, but it's not something I can wear. I will share pictures later, too.



im wondering if Dior will hire galliano again....

cant wait to see your pics!!!(tapping foot)


----------



## averagejoe

I'll post pictues of my little Dior present for myself before my Galliano thing arrives by mail.

Here is my new Dior...BOOK! I wish I was in New York on the launch date of this book to get Demarchelier to sign the book in person at the 57th Street boutique.






















And here is the new book with the Dior 60th Anniversary book.





Sorry for the blurry pictures. I forgot to press "Macro"


----------



## AverageHuman

DIOR&#12288;COUTURE!!!!!

what a feast for the eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

That is one gorgeous book!!!


----------



## CPA

thanks for sharing,  love the book!


----------



## diana27arvi

Here I am at my aunts wedding. Lol please excuse my awkward face


----------



## diana27arvi

I want this book so bad!! Where did you get it? Will I be able to find it at popular bookstores or online?




averagejoe said:


> I'll post pictues of my little Dior present for myself before my Galliano thing arrives by mail.
> 
> Here is my new Dior...BOOK! I wish I was in New York on the launch date of this book to get Demarchelier to sign the book in person at the 57th Street boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the new book with the Dior 60th Anniversary book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures. I forgot to press "Macro"


----------



## eminere

diana27arvi said:


> I want this book so bad!! Where did you get it? Will I be able to find it at popular bookstores or online?


You'll be able to get it from Rizzoli's web site and at major bookstores.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;20554942 said:
			
		

> You'll be able to get it from Rizzoli's web site and at major bookstores.


 
I pre-ordered it from Indigo.ca, the Canadian bookstore. I knew I had to get the book when I saw that Patrick Demarchelier was the photographer.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I pre-ordered it from Indigo.ca, the Canadian bookstore. I knew I had to get the book when I saw that Patrick Demarchelier was the photographer.


The book, as you'd expect, has received tremendous press interest and coverage already.  Patrick produces truly sublime art.


----------



## AverageHuman

sorry for those bluring pics.

hanging out with friend and we went boating after buying materials for making my dress.
wearing Dior coat and Dior gambler dice bag.


----------



## mrb4bags

Your coat is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## michi_chi

I absolutely LOVE the shape of your coat!


----------



## AverageHuman

mrb4bags said:


> Your coat is absolutely gorgeous.





michi_chi said:


> I absolutely LOVE the shape of your coat!


thanks for your sweet compliments girls~~~


----------



## AverageHuman

Merry Christmas to all~~~!!!


----------



## eminere

Aaaahhhhh so cute!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;20606772 said:
			
		

> Aaaahhhhh so cute!!!



thanks~~~~


----------



## averagejoe

Your teddy in sunnies is so cute!!!


----------



## kaitydid

What a cute teddy bear! I love those sunglasses!


----------



## michi_chi

very cute! Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## AverageHuman

thanks all!!!!


:rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:


----------



## averagejoe

:rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:

I love these dancing smilies!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> :rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:
> 
> I love these dancing smilies!!!



&#12288;:santawave:&#12288;"have you been a good kid this year?" :xtree:


oh yeah...planning to go out on Mon with friend(shopping,dining..etc),any ideas which dior bag i should take?

btw,i will go for mount climbing tomorrow to celebrate christmas and all my friends said i'm crazy


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> &#12288;:santawave:&#12288;"have you been a good kid this year?" :xtree:
> 
> 
> oh yeah...planning to go out on Mon with friend(shopping,dining..etc),any ideas which dior bag i should take?
> 
> btw,i will go for mount climbing tomorrow to celebrate christmas and all my friends said i'm crazy



wow, that's so exciting, mountain climbing to celebrate christmas! I'm just going to take it easy with my OH and two cats at OH's parents' house and enjoy the lovely warmth and food 

it depends on your outfit i think, but I like the idea of your red Lady Dior with the pearl chain you had around it, very Christmasy and in line with their Christmas collection


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> wow, that's so exciting, mountain climbing to celebrate christmas! I'm just going to take it easy with my OH and two cats at OH's parents' house and enjoy the lovely warmth and food
> 
> *it depends on your outfit* i think, but I like the idea of your red Lady Dior with the pearl chain you had around it, very Christmasy and in line with their Christmas collection



thanks for your reply
erm...tell you another thing about me,sometimes i like someone throw me a suggestion,such as dior denim embroidered jacket or dior samourai ...etc ,and i will arrange my whole outfit for the particular item.  and i think its fun

sometimes bag is not the last thing i decided when i want to dress up,a bag,a skirt ,a coat or anything else could be the first thing which inspire me to decide my today's look.


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> wow, that's so exciting, mountain climbing to celebrate christmas! I'm just going to take it easy with my OH and two cats at OH's parents' house and enjoy the lovely warmth and food
> 
> it depends on your outfit i think, but I like the idea of your red Lady Dior with the pearl chain you had around it, very Christmasy and in line with their Christmas collection


 
I second the red patent Lady Dior. My other suggestion would be the silver Gambler. Both of these bags match the holiday season


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> thanks for your reply
> erm...tell you another thing about me,sometimes i like someone throw me a suggestion,such as dior denim embroidered jacket or dior samourai ...etc ,and i will arrange my whole outfit for the particular item.  and i think its fun
> 
> sometimes bag is not the last thing i decided when i want to dress up,a bag,a skirt ,a coat or anything else could be the first thing which inspire me to decide my today's look.



that sounds like great fun! don't forget to post photos of your Christmas outfit with your chosen bag after Christmas!


----------



## AverageHuman

chinese look (kellyng ,what are you talking about? you ARE chinese!)
an early happy new year to everyone!! 

dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
coat: Rotiny fox fur coat 
bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


----------



## honey

kellyng said:


>



Great photos Kellyng. You are an excellent model! I love the last pic best because I like the mood of it. Very nice! (Oh and the bag looks fab too )


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> chinese look (kellyng ,what are you talking about? you ARE chinese!)
> an early happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag



love the outfit! i have such trouble getting a long enough coat so it doesn't look strange (ie too short) compared to the length of my dress, but you managed it perfectly! everything suits!


----------



## Elsie87

kellyng said:


> chinese look (kellyng ,what are you talking about? you ARE chinese!)
> an early happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


 
Incredible! So artistic; love it!


----------



## Elsie87

Patent medium zipped Gaucho tote:


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> chinese look (kellyng ,what are you talking about? you ARE chinese!)
> an early happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag


 
Your photos belong in Vogue magazine! I love the outfit that you matched with your bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Elsie87 said:


> Patent medium zipped Gaucho tote:


 
This is my favourite bag from your collection!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## kaitydid

Elsie87 said:


> Patent medium zipped Gaucho tote:


 
Love your bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

honey said:


> Great photos Kellyng. You are an excellent model! I love the last pic best because I like the mood of it. Very nice! (*Oh and the bag looks fab too* )


thanks for always supporting me~~~
i also like the last pic and the 3rd one (which has a little movement) 
Lol~~it's fine,i know the saddle bag doesn't stand out in pics



michi_chi said:


> love the outfit! i have such trouble getting a long enough coat so it doesn't look strange (ie too short) compared to the length of my dress, but you managed it perfectly! everything suits!


thanks michi_chi!! post your modelling pics when your new dior baby arrive(im waiting for your reveal,tapping foot~~~!!!!)
i KNOW the bag will look great on you!



Elsie87 said:


> Incredible! So artistic; love it!


thanks elsie!! enjoy lazying around your collection thread when im free. your blue stuff are just amazing!!! (i also love turquoise blue very much) 



averagejoe said:


> Your photos belong in Vogue magazine! I love the outfit that you matched with your bag.


thanks joe~~!! isn't the print on the dress interesting? the baby is holding a gun!! i bought this dress just for it's interesting print and color combos


----------



## AverageHuman

Elsie87 said:


> Patent medium zipped Gaucho tote:



ah~~~~gaucho~~~~ 
btw,i always have problems to take a good shot of burgundy gaucho, maybe i should change a camera or it's not camera problem,it's my photography skills


----------



## AverageHuman

kellyng said:


> chinese look (kellyng ,what are you talking about? you ARE chinese!)
> an early happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag



sorry,i know there are some new members here and maybe don't know much about dior saddle. i should have post the bag's pic.


----------



## Chloe_c

kellyng said:


> chinese look (kellyng ,what are you talking about? you ARE chinese!)
> an early happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag
> 
> Amazing, kellyng! Love your impeccable style.


----------



## AverageHuman

Chloe_c said:


> kellyng said:
> 
> 
> 
> chinese look (kellyng ,what are you talking about? you ARE chinese!)
> an early happy new year to everyone!!
> 
> dress: Issey Miyake pleats please collection
> coat: Rotiny fox fur coat
> bag: Dior limited edition China dragon bag
> 
> Amazing, kellyng! Love your impeccable style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww~~~ thanks for praising
> your dior and chanel collection are simply amazing!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Chloe_c

kellyng said:


> Chloe_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww~~~ thanks for praising
> your dior and chanel collection are simply amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, kellyng! Collection can be bought but not style...
Click to expand...


----------



## AverageHuman

Chloe_c said:


> kellyng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, kellyng! Collection can be bought *but not style*...
Click to expand...


----------



## AverageHuman

girls boys....how about these? 
of course i won't go out in this hat XD
I'm just preparing some pics to add to my portfolio (no matter i use it for job-hunting or furthering my studies)

Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
dress: Issey Miyake Pleats Please







Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
coat: Kenzo


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> girls boys....how about these?
> of course i won't go out in this hat XD
> I'm just preparing some pics to add to my portfolio (no matter i use it for job-hunting or furthering my studies)
> 
> Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
> dress: Issey Miyake Pleats Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
> coat: Kenzo


 
Wonderful! I really love the second outfit! The way that the hat hides your face is very artistic!


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> girls boys....how about these?
> of course i won't go out in this hat XD
> I'm just preparing some pics to add to my portfolio (no matter i use it for job-hunting or furthering my studies)
> 
> Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
> dress: Issey Miyake Pleats Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
> coat: Kenzo


These pictures look like they could've been taken from the _Dior Couture_ book.


----------



## Elsie87

kellyng said:


> ah~~~~gaucho~~~~
> btw,i always have problems to take a good shot of burgundy gaucho, maybe i should change a camera or it's not camera problem,it's my photography skills


 
No no I have the same problem: this bag *is* hard to capture on photograph! I think it's the patent + the different shades of brown and burgundy; it always looks different in pics than IRL... 



kellyng said:


> girls boys....how about these?
> of course i won't go out in this hat XD
> I'm just preparing some pics to add to my portfolio (no matter i use it for job-hunting or furthering my studies)
> 
> Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
> dress: Issey Miyake Pleats Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag: Dior Samourai 1947
> coat: Kenzo


 
I.die! This is so cool!


----------



## Elsie87

My favourite Gaucho


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Wonderful! I really love the second outfit! The way that *the hat hides your face* is very artistic!


joe~~~~! you are the 1st (again!!!) who gave me reply!! 
you got it! that's the main idea in this pic!




			
				eminere;20641517 said:
			
		

> These pictures look like they could've been taken from the _Dior Couture_ book.


thanks!! it means a lot coming from you! 



Elsie87 said:


> No no I have the same problem: this bag *is* hard to capture on photograph! I think it's the patent + the different shades of brown and burgundy; it always looks different in pics than IRL...
> 
> 
> 
> I.die! This is so cool!


thanks elsie!! great to hear that, i thought i'm the only one who have this problem.
btw,i really love the shots of your burgundy denim gaucho!! the colors combo is yummy!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Elsie87 said:


> My favourite Gaucho



my favorite too!! LOVE!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Elsie87 said:


> My favourite Gaucho


 
Your outfit really makes the bag stand out! Nice!


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> joe~~~~! you are the 1st (again!!!) who gave me reply!!
> you got it! that's the main idea in this pic!


Just like the New Look!


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> thanks michi_chi!! post your modelling pics when your new dior baby arrive(im waiting for your reveal,tapping foot~~~!!!!)
> i KNOW the bag will look great on you!



thanks! my babies () finally arrived today! have posted reveal photos on my thread!


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;20643206 said:
			
		

> Just like the New Look!



you got it!!  (haven't seen this pic before,stunning!!!!!)
i LOVE this kinda hats and have a few in different shapes.


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> you got it!!  (haven't seen this pic before,stunning!!!!!)
> i LOVE this kinda hats and have a few in different shapes.


This was taken from the book.  Isn't Patrick Demarchelier a genius?


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;20646433 said:
			
		

> This was taken from the book.  Isn't Patrick Demarchelier a genius?


yeah..i love the way he creates "Demarchelier atmosphere" in his shots. every woman,every clothes  is like a piece of art.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> yeah..i love the way he creates "Demarchelier atmosphere" in his shots. every woman,every clothes is like a piece of art.


 
I love Demarchelier's work. Anytime he shoots an advertising campaign, the images are just stunning!


----------



## AverageHuman

Happy New Year to everyone!! 

gothic look last night.
went to meet my friend in dior jacket and burgundy dior gaucho (sorry for the bluring pics)


----------



## honey

Amazing! Love the red tones!

Happy New Year All!!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

honey said:


> Amazing! Love the red tones!
> 
> Happy New Year All!!!!!



thanks honey!!!
actually the way i matched the jacket with dress and turban looks almost same with the collection's style,but i just like it too much and wanna try it.  pls call me COPY CAT,meow~


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!!
> 
> gothic look last night.
> went to meet my friend in dior jacket and burgundy dior gaucho (sorry for the bluring pics)


 
WOW! What a stunning look! If you had sunglasses on, you would look like one of the models from the Fall 2006 runway!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> WOW! What a stunning look! If you had sunglasses on, you would look like one of the models from the Fall 2006 runway!



thanks joe~~ actually i was thinking not to post these pics here as they are not my own styling   ( but i really love the combos of red dress and jacket,strugglingush: )


----------



## michi_chi

i LOVE it! that runway collection was also one of my favourites!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks joe~~ actually i was thinking not to post these pics here as they are not my own styling  ( but i really love the combos of red dress and jacket,strugglingush: )


 
I love the combination, too. It makes for a dark yet romantic look with a bit of rock n'roll chic.


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> i LOVE it! that runway collection was also one of my favourites!


thanks!! yeah,i turned into a complete dior addict after this ready to wear collection!ush:
i was more into their haute couture before that 




averagejoe said:


> I love the combination, too. It makes for a dark yet romantic look with a bit of rock n'roll chic.


yeah yeah,great that you understand.  
most people here just think it's Harajuku teenagers gothic fashion(which i personally dislike)


----------



## Deborah1986

_Great pics everyone !!!!! 

Happy New Year !!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> yeah yeah,great that you understand.
> most people here just think it's Harajuku teenagers gothic fashion(which i personally dislike)



I remember going to Harajuku and seeing all the girls dressed up there like dolls. I was curious because of Gwen Stefani basing a lot of her stuff on their style and I couldn't believe what I was seeing! there's a difference between trying to be goth and making goth fashionable, I think. I admit I'm somewhat enamoured of the goth style (well, more the Victorian fashion and how goth made it modern), but wearing lots of black, wearing crosses and other pagan symbols is just a way for people to show that they're obviously different from everyone else and they like it that way, they like having people stay away. i like the style and adopting it as my own. that photo is an example of trying to be a Living Dead Doll


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> yeah yeah,great that you understand.
> most people here just think it's Harajuku teenagers gothic fashion(which i personally dislike)


 
Oh my! They look like they're in Hallowe'en costumes!

Your look was romantic and luxurious. The Harajuku girls in the pictures, on the other hand,...


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> I remember going to Harajuku and seeing all the girls dressed up there like dolls. I was curious because of Gwen Stefani basing a lot of her stuff on their style and I couldn't believe what I was seeing! there's a difference between trying to be goth and making goth fashionable, I think. I admit I'm somewhat enamoured of the goth style (well, more the Victorian fashion and how goth made it modern), but wearing lots of black, wearing crosses and other pagan symbols is just a way for people to show that they're obviously different from everyone else and they like it that way, they like having people stay away. i like the style and adopting it as my own. that photo is an example of trying to be a Living Dead Doll


actually galliano once designed his clothes,based on this harajuku fashion culture,i forgot which the collection was,but i remember i was around 12 while reading the articles about his inspiration. but then....again,galliano had taught me something about "luxury",even you are not wearing mink coat and diamonds, you still can look luxury,even in ethnic or gothic look. 
as for those girls....it looks more like immature fashion to me and many designers had successfully turned it into a "mature look". thats probably what i need to learn  



averagejoe said:


> Oh my! They look like they're in Hallowe'en costumes!
> 
> Your look was romantic and luxurious. The Harajuku girls in the pictures, on the other hand,...



thanks joe~~~ 
oh yeah.. remember to post some modelling pics if you wear  Dior Homme or any other brand stuff.can't wait to see!! *tapping foot*


----------



## AverageHuman

X
thanks. in fact,the belt had went to the trash compactor once.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> X
> thanks. in fact,the belt had went to the trash compactor once.


 
LOVE the detailing of this belt. Celine has similar belts for this Spring 2012 season (except without the intricate detailing on the buckle), so they are in style!

And I'll try to take some pictures of another outfit the next time I'm about to go out in nice clothes (it depends on the weather; if there is rain or snow, I just wear really boring clothes so that I don't ruin my more pricey stuff).


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> LOVE the detailing of this belt. Celine has similar belts for this Spring 2012 season (except without the intricate detailing on the buckle), so they are in style!
> 
> And I'll try to take some pictures of another outfit the next time I'm about to go out in nice clothes (it depends on the weather; if there is rain or snow, I just wear really boring clothes so that I don't ruin my more pricey stuff).



thanks!! i also love the details.as for the celine belt....really!? didnt know that! i only know their horse-drawn carriage-themed buckle belt is kinda well-known and i only have a burgundy alligator celine belt.
by the way,their pony hair lirine bag is also my favorite but it's way too big and i don't usually carry much.


ok,i will gonna grab myself some popcorns and wait for your pics! 
as for choosing clothes depends on the weather,couldn't agree with you more! i once almost spoiled a leather jacket and had spent around $700 to clean it...now it looks mint but...just not the same!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Elsie87 said:


> My favourite Gaucho



I've never seen someone that can rock a Dior Gaucho the way you can! You look stunning with that Dior! I am so envious in a good way


----------



## Elsie87

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I've never seen someone that can rock a Dior Gaucho the way you can! You look stunning with that Dior! I am so envious in a good way


 
Thank you!


----------



## Viii8

johnnjohn2011 said:


>



wow!! gorgeous !! I have never seen a vintage one in person.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

Viii8 said:


> wow!! gorgeous !! I have never seen a vintage one in person.



thank you viii8, i think i have seen them on ebay before, the same one like mine. if you are intersted, then please keep watching ebay as these vintage lady diors go cheap most of the times on ebay.

thanks for your comment.


http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/johnnjohns-dior-collection-707253.html


----------



## Deborah1986

_yesterday.
_


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _yesterday._


 
Always so stunning with your red Lady Dior!


----------



## Deborah1986

averagejoe said:


> Always so stunning with your red Lady Dior!



_Thank you :kiss: _


----------



## HermesFanKelly

My new Dior boots in action... so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share them!


----------



## hightea_xx

HermesFanKelly said:


> My new Dior boots in action... so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share them!



oh my gosh i LOVE THESE.


----------



## michi_chi

HermesFanKelly said:


> My new Dior boots in action... so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share them!


 
absolutele LOVE your boots! I saw a similar pair on ebay, but they had heels on them. I can't buy anymore heeled boots


----------



## averagejoe

HermesFanKelly said:


> My new Dior boots in action... so comfortable. Thanks for letting me share them!


 
So chic!!! I'm loving these boots!


----------



## diana27arvi

My LD at school


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Love the colour of your Lady Dior!!!!! So rare!
Also, BIG CONGRATS on carrying the bag at "school" (I'm assuming you're a college student - if you're just a school student then, BIGGER CONGRATS!!!). I madly wanna carry my designer bags at college, but since no-one of my friends carries/ wears designer items, I' d feel kinda awkward... Don't wanna make them think I'm snob... Wish I was less shy and more confident!!!


----------



## michi_chi

Eva1991 said:


> ^^ Love the colour of your Lady Dior!!!!! So rare!
> Also, BIG CONGRATS on carrying the bag at "school" (I'm assuming you're a college student - if you're just a school student then, BIGGER CONGRATS!!!). I madly wanna carry my designer bags at college, but since no-one of my friends carries/ wears designer items, I' d feel kinda awkward... Don't wanna make them think I'm snob... Wish I was less shy and more confident!!!



I don't think you should feel that way! Carry it with pride! Just because nobody else carries them doesn't mean you'll be seen as a snob! Not everybody agrees with spending lots of money on designer bags, but it's those who like to talk non-stop about buying designer items and how they've got sooooo much money and can afford all these things that give others who aren't in the same economical situation feel they're showing off. It's all about the attitude! If you're not making a big deal about it and trying to get lots of attention on your bag, I don't think it will be as bad as you think 

To make my point, I'm still paying off my Panarea and I love carrying it to work! A colleague of mine noticed it today and she was so happy to actually see it and touch it and called another colleague over to admire it!  Because as pretty as it is, they couldn't afford to buy one and I can't on my salary, but I'm slowly paying it off and I don't regret it! Took me a while to finally get a photo of me carrying my Dior somewhere and you're not really supposed to carry designer bags to work, but nobody really notices and I'll only stop if somebody tells me off for it.

Otherwise, here's me with my small silver Panarea, going out to dinner with my OH and his family:


----------



## Eva1991

michi_chi said:


> I don't think you should feel that way! Carry it with pride! Just because nobody else carries them doesn't mean you'll be seen as a snob! Not everybody agrees with spending lots of money on designer bags, but it's those who like to talk non-stop about buying designer items and how they've got sooooo much money and can afford all these things that give others who aren't in the same economical situation feel they're showing off. It's all about the attitude! If you're not making a big deal about it and trying to get lots of attention on your bag, I don't think it will be as bad as you think
> 
> To make my point, I'm still paying off my Panarea and I love carrying it to work! A colleague of mine noticed it today and she was so happy to actually see it and touch it and called another colleague over to admire it!  Because as pretty as it is, they couldn't afford to buy one and I can't on my salary, but I'm slowly paying it off and I don't regret it! Took me a while to finally get a photo of me carrying my Dior somewhere and you're not really supposed to carry designer bags to work, but nobody really notices and I'll only stop if somebody tells me off for it.
> 
> Otherwise, here's me with my small silver Panarea, going out to dinner with my OH and his family:




I totally get what you're saying and I'm definitely NOT going to brag about my bag, but most of the times I wear my scarves, people seem to stare (A LOT) and I feel weird. As I said, I'm pretty shy and don't wanna stand out much... I know it shouldn't matter what others think, but we all know that it does... It takes an extremely confident person not to care about other people's opinion and that person is not me (unfortunately...). 

Back to topic, I love the colour of your Panarea! So nice you didn't choose the classic (black, beige etc) colours for your Diors! Makes them more unique!


----------



## michi_chi

Eva1991 said:


> I totally get what you're saying and I'm definitely NOT going to brag about my bag, but most of the times I wear my scarves, people seem to stare (A LOT) and I feel weird. As I said, I'm pretty shy and don't wanna stand out much... I know it shouldn't matter what others think, but we all know that it does... It takes an extremely confident person not to care about other people's opinion and that person is not me (unfortunately...).
> 
> Back to topic, I love the colour of your Panarea! So nice you didn't choose the classic (black, beige etc) colours for your Diors! Makes them more unique!



I know what you mean, I used to be really shy too, but I think coming from a culture where carrying around the newest designs from LV to show off your economic status really annoyed me. No offence, but I'm not a fan of LV to start with, but for some reason, people thought carrying around a Louis was a sign of your wealth. I liked my own individuality, I don't like conforming to others, and although I was really shy growing up, I grew into myself and stopped worrying about what other people who didn't know me said. They can say all they want about me, but they can't hurt me anymore because they're basing it on superficial reasons. As long as your friends don't think you're a snob and admire your bags and accessories, that's all that matters. I think you just feel like people stare at you for the wrong reasons, but in truth, I know a lot of them just really like it but are too afraid to approach you to compliment you in case you're a snob. My friends and I were always into fashion and loved watching fashion shows and finding our own individual style. Just wear it with confidence, just because you're the only one on campus wearing your scarf makes you unique, embrace it  This is from one once very shy girl who wouldn't speak up in class and didn't know how to talk to boys in high school!

Thanks for the compliment about my bag! I was deciding between the mink grey and the silver, but felt that the silver was a more unique colour and when it arrived, I knew I made the right choice! You just need to find your one unique statement bag which you feel comfortable carrying and take it out with you, realise that people really like your scarves and your bag and want to know where you got it, and know that people aren't judging you and take it from there!


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> I don't think you should feel that way! Carry it with pride! Just because nobody else carries them doesn't mean you'll be seen as a snob! Not everybody agrees with spending lots of money on designer bags, but it's those who like to talk non-stop about buying designer items and how they've got sooooo much money and can afford all these things that give others who aren't in the same economical situation feel they're showing off. It's all about the attitude! If you're not making a big deal about it and trying to get lots of attention on your bag, I don't think it will be as bad as you think
> 
> To make my point, I'm still paying off my Panarea and I love carrying it to work! A colleague of mine noticed it today and she was so happy to actually see it and touch it and called another colleague over to admire it!  Because as pretty as it is, they couldn't afford to buy one and I can't on my salary, but I'm slowly paying it off and I don't regret it! Took me a while to finally get a photo of me carrying my Dior somewhere and you're not really supposed to carry designer bags to work, but nobody really notices and I'll only stop if somebody tells me off for it.
> 
> Otherwise, here's me with my small silver Panarea, going out to dinner with my OH and his family:


 
WOW! Your Panarea really shines with that outfit. I actually saw someone on Monday with the bag while I was with my mom, and she said that it was stunning! My mom actually doesn't like silver or gold bags, so it's rare that she would say that. 

And I agree. You should be able to wear your designer stuff anywhere without worrying about how people will judge you. If they don't bother to take the time to know you better, then why would their opinions matter?


----------



## diana27arvi

Eva1991 said:


> ^^ Love the colour of your Lady Dior!!!!! So rare!
> Also, BIG CONGRATS on carrying the bag at "school" (I'm assuming you're a college student - if you're just a school student then, BIGGER CONGRATS!!!). I madly wanna carry my designer bags at college, but since no-one of my friends carries/ wears designer items, I' d feel kinda awkward... Don't wanna make them think I'm snob... Wish I was less shy and more confident!!!



Thank you!! Yes, I am in college; thankfully I go to an art school and I'm majoring in Fashion Retail& Management so I can freely use my designer items along with my fellow class mates. 
I completely understand not wanting to carry your designer items around people who aren't used to having them around but that's you, it's your style and you should be able to rock it where ever and with who ever. I always get complements from my friends who appreciate designer items but don't have any just because it's not their thing. We all spend money different, lots of my friends spends loads of money on things that I wouldn't give a penny for lol. It's all about personal style and what makes us happy. 

Well here's the same picture that I edited with some photo apps


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Your Panarea really shines with that outfit. I actually saw someone on Monday with the bag while I was with my mom, and she said that it was stunning! My mom actually doesn't like silver or gold bags, so it's rare that she would say that.
> 
> And I agree. You should be able to wear your designer stuff anywhere without worrying about how people will judge you. If they don't bother to take the time to know you better, then why would their opinions matter?


 
The Panarea shines on it's own, no matter what outfit I wear! I think the colour from *CoachCruiser*'s photos really show the real colour of the silver! It's such a little gem, it glows from a distance! All I can really describe it as, from a distance, is a really shimmering pearl colour or something of the equivalent! It's like a pale silver without being overwhelming, it's great! I can wear it with any outfit!


----------



## gohfelicia

Hello everyone, thought I'd like to share this photo of the first time I'm using this pouch on the first day of CNY! :happy:


----------



## honey

Looks superb!


----------



## averagejoe

gohfelicia said:


> Hello everyone, thought I'd like to share this photo of the first time I'm using this pouch on the first day of CNY! :happy:
> 
> View attachment 1579654


 
What a nice look!


----------



## rycool

Lady dior Blue&Fuchsia


----------



## averagejoe

rycool said:


> Lady dior Blue&Fuchsia


 
Your Lady Diors are gorgeous! The brighter colours so beautiful!


----------



## gohfelicia

averagejoe said:
			
		

> What a nice look!



Thank you! Black is like the safest colour to match with something pink. Haha. I'm totally not a fashionista at all.


----------



## gohfelicia

rycool said:
			
		

> Lady dior Blue&Fuchsia



Nice! Especially like the red Lady Dior. It matches your outfit so perfectly.


----------



## Deborah1986

rycool said:


> Lady dior Blue&Fuchsia



_OMG pretty !!!!! just stunning love it_


----------



## lukrezia78

I love your Lady Diors!!!The light blue is such a eye catcher! Is the pouch color framboise (raspberry)?


----------



## beatese

gohfelicia said:


> Hello everyone, thought I'd like to share this photo of the first time I'm using this pouch on the first day of CNY! :happy:
> 
> View attachment 1579654


 

This is just LOVE!!!

I think I want a red one. Is yours pink sorbet? 

Just struggling in between the LD pouch or a New Lock pouch. I think there is a Miss Dior pouch too..I can't differentiate between New Lock and Miss Dior pouch. They all look great tough.


----------



## gohfelicia

beatese said:
			
		

> This is just LOVE!!!
> 
> I think I want a red one. Is yours pink sorbet?
> 
> Just struggling in between the LD pouch or a New Lock pouch. I think there is a Miss Dior pouch too..I can't differentiate between New Lock and Miss Dior pouch. They all look great tough.



The colour is framboise (raspberry) for this LD pouch. Pink sorbet is much more striking than framboise. I think the current LD pouch they have in stores are a little smaller (like the christmas edition). If I'm not wrong there's only LD pouch and new lock pouch. I only realized cos I went into the store and said I want to look at the Miss Dior pouch and the SA corrected me saying there's only a new lock pouch


----------



## averagejoe

gohfelicia said:


> The colour is framboise (raspberry) for this LD pouch. Pink sorbet is much more striking than framboise. I think the current LD pouch they have in stores are a little smaller (like the christmas edition). If I'm not wrong there's only LD pouch and new lock pouch. I only realized cos I went into the store and said I want to look at the Miss Dior pouch and the SA corrected me saying there's only a new lock pouch


 
There is a Miss Dior *clutch*, but it doesn't have a detachable chain handle.


----------



## gohfelicia

averagejoe said:
			
		

> There is a Miss Dior clutch, but it doesn't have a detachable chain handle.



Thank you for correcting me can I just ask if the size of the Miss Dior Clutch is the same as New Lock Pouch? Cos when I googled it really looks like the new lock pouch w/o the chain.


----------



## averagejoe

gohfelicia said:


> Thank you for correcting me can I just ask if the size of the Miss Dior Clutch is the same as New Lock Pouch? Cos when I googled it really looks like the new lock pouch w/o the chain.


 
The Miss Dior clutch is larger.

The picture below is from Eminere. Cameron Diaz is holding the Miss Dior clutch.







The two pictures below are also of the Miss Dior clutch. The dark metallic grey Anselm Reyle version gives you another indication of its size.


----------



## eminere

gohfelicia said:


> Thank you for correcting me can I just ask if the size of the Miss Dior Clutch is the same as New Lock Pouch? Cos when I googled it really looks like the new lock pouch w/o the chain.


Miss Dior clutch - 22 x 13 x 4*cm*. 
Large New Lock promenade pouch - 8.66 x 5.12 x 1.38*in* 
Small New Lock promenade pouch - 4.72 x 5.91 x 1.18*in*


----------



## gohfelicia

Thank you eminere and averagejoe for the info. Now I could visualize the size of the clutch.


----------



## paruparo

at the office... what a weird angle of my feet, but it's the shoes that matter lol. and my boss walked past when i was twisted around taking a picture... great, he probably thinks I don't have anything better to do hehe


----------



## averagejoe

paruparo said:


> at the office... what a weird angle of my feet, but it's the shoes that matter lol. and my boss walked past when i was twisted around taking a picture... great, he probably thinks I don't have anything better to do hehe


 
WOW! Nice shoes!

I wish more of Dior's newer styles had the elegant curve on the heel. Only the Miss Dior shoe has it at the moment, I believe. Their other shoes have straight heels.


----------



## AverageHuman

paruparo said:


> at the office... what a weird angle of my feet, but it's the shoes that matter lol. and my boss walked past when i was twisted around taking a picture... great, he probably thinks I don't have anything better to do hehe



elegant!!!


----------



## itaque

Chic and sexy.


----------



## ELboy

rycool said:


> Lady dior Blue&Fuchsia



those are beautiful!! from which season is the fuchsia? is it still available in the boutique?? the colour is simply stunning!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

ELboy said:


> those are beautiful!! from which season is the fuchsia? is it still available in the boutique?? the colour is simply stunning!



love both bags...especially the colours!!! i had a fuschia before but i sold it...nw i think i shouldn have


----------



## paruparo

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Nice shoes!
> 
> I wish more of Dior's newer styles had the elegant curve on the heel. Only the Miss Dior shoe has it at the moment, I believe. Their other shoes have straight heels.



This is my only one and i honestly dont know much about their shoes. But i love this and tge best part is that its so comfy!


----------



## shirleyser




----------



## averagejoe

shirleyser said:


>


 
Nice Diors!!! The bows on the shoes are really nice.


----------



## rycool

ELboy said:
			
		

> those are beautiful!! from which season is the fuchsia? is it still available in the boutique?? the colour is simply stunning!



I got it from Europe in November2011 : 2200Euro


----------



## Seedlessplum

Beautiful patent LD! Hope to see it in Action!



shirleyser said:


>


----------



## Katie2106

This is me with my Panarea tote in seasonal red color.. Thank you for letting me share!!:greengrin:


----------



## averagejoe

Katie2106 said:


> This is me with my Panarea tote in seasonal red color.. Thank you for letting me share!!:greengrin:


 
What a beautiful bright colour! It's extra bright in the sunlight!


----------



## michi_chi

Katie2106 said:


> This is me with my Panarea tote in seasonal red color.. Thank you for letting me share!!:greengrin:


 
very nice! the sun shining on it makes it look almost metallic red/fuschia!


----------



## eminere

Katie2106 said:


> This is me with my Panarea tote in seasonal red color.. Thank you for letting me share!!:greengrin:


Great pic!


----------



## michi_chi

my small gold leather Gaucho I decided to take out from storage yesterday for Valentine's Day dinner :greengrin: I was okay selling the medium off white one, but there's *no* way I'd agree to part with this one! It was my first full price purchase at the Dior boutique in Jan 2007, my dad paid a portion of my first Dior bag - my small pink trotter boston for my birthday in 2004


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> my small gold leather Gaucho I decided to take out from storage yesterday for Valentine's Day dinner :greengrin: I was okay selling the medium off white one, but there's *no* way I'd agree to part with this one! It was my first full price purchase at the Dior boutique in Jan 2007, my dad paid a portion of my first Dior bag - my small pink trotter boston for my birthday in 2004


 
NICE! 

The mini Gaucho wa actually the style that got me to fall in love with the Gaucho. When the Gaucho first came out, it wasn't love at first sight, until I saw the mini. The size of the buckle in comparison to the rest of this bag on the small Gaucho make it absolutely adorable!


----------



## Katie2106

averagejoe said:


> What a beautiful bright colour! It's extra bright in the sunlight!



Thank you! the color is really amazing))


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> NICE!
> 
> The mini Gaucho wa actually the style that got me to fall in love with the Gaucho. When the Gaucho first came out, it wasn't love at first sight, until I saw the mini. The size of the buckle in comparison to the rest of this bag on the small Gaucho make it absolutely adorable!


 
thanks! I really like it, you can't fit an excessive amount, but I can fit my long Lady Dior wallet in there, my phone and a few other bits in the main compartment! My only vice with the medium size was that it always folded down the middle when carried on your shoulder, even when I tried to put stiff objects in there like my diary, a book or a long wallet. I fell in love with the small size when I saw a photo of Mischa Barton with her mini brown Gaucho and I was convinced into considering the gold one. I was wearing my work clothes (white shirt and black trousers with heels) then and thought the gold leather was a bit too bright, but the SA asked if I wanted to try it on and when I did, I immediately fell in love. Told myself I shouldn't impulsive buy, but I couldn't help it, called at work to reserve it for me and got it immediately after I finished work


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> thanks! I really like it, you can't fit an excessive amount, but I can fit my long Lady Dior wallet in there, my phone and a few other bits in the main compartment! My only vice with the medium size was that it always folded down the middle when carried on your shoulder, even when I tried to put stiff objects in there like my diary, a book or a long wallet. I fell in love with the small size when I saw a photo of Mischa Barton with her mini brown Gaucho and I was convinced into considering the gold one. I was wearing my work clothes (white shirt and black trousers with heels) then and thought the gold leather was a bit too bright, but the SA asked if I wanted to try it on and when I did, I immediately fell in love. Told myself I shouldn't impulsive buy, but I couldn't help it, called at work to reserve it for me and got it immediately after I finished work


 
I think that this is one good impulsive buy 

Actually, I really like how the medium Gaucho folds down the middle when worn. It makes the leather look so soft (which it is) and distressed.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Spring is here ! 
_


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _Spring is here ! _


 
You always look very chic 

Your bag always looks brand new, too. It shows how much you love your bag!


----------



## Lady_Dana

Katie2106 said:
			
		

> This is me with my Panarea tote in seasonal red color.. Thank you for letting me share!!:greengrin:



I LOVE how viberant the colors of your outfit and how the color of the panarea adds hotness to complete the look! Very chic and delightful!


----------



## diana27arvi

Katie2106 said:


> This is me with my Panarea tote in seasonal red color.. Thank you for letting me share!!:greengrin:




LOVE the red!!! So pretty!!


----------



## AverageHuman

jacket: Dolce& Gabbana
top: Prada
pants: Zara
bag: Dior Gaucho


----------



## averagejoe

You always know how to take the best pictures.

Any photos with your new black Samourai?


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> jacket: Dolce& Gabbana
> top: Prada
> pants: Zara
> bag: Dior Gaucho



oooh how about your boots? Wait, thought you got a grey croc Samourai! Did you get a black one too??? PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chloe_c

Gorgeous poses, kellyng!


----------



## Ashire

Deborah1986 said:


> _Spring is here !
> _


omg !! red and ghw! I have been looking for it for ages.. and unfortunately i can only find silver ones  where did you get that beauty? u look awesome!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

Ashire said:


> omg !! red and ghw! I have been looking for it for ages.. and unfortunately i can only find silver ones  where did you get that beauty? u look awesome!!!



_Thank you..i bought it in 2009 by Harrods. It's not available anymore . 
It was limited .._


----------



## winnie862

Those are awesome pictures to showcase the dior, Kellyng!  Totally off topic, but what kind of tree is that in the background with the red flowers?


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> You always know how to take the best pictures.
> 
> Any photos with your new black Samourai?


Lol~~thanks joe!! i planned to take her out today but it's pouring outside.
hmm....how about a family shot? 



michi_chi said:


> oooh how about your boots? Wait, thought you got a grey croc Samourai! Did you get a black one too??? PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!


haha~~it's Alexander Wang  
remember i was trying to search for a black one?  and you told me that you can't find a black one but you got me the holy grail grey croc! 
as for the grey croc,the dior SA is arranging CITES (a specific document which we need to send exotic bag) which take weeks.
and when she got the documents,maybe i have to go back to my country for few weeks. 
honestly,after getting this black version,im not sure i should get the grey one or not,as this black one is far more practical and in fact i don't need any grey bag.if i get the grey samourai,i can't see i wear it and take her out. but i was advised by joe and.....alright,by now,i want the grey croc 



Chloe_c said:


> Gorgeous poses, kellyng!


thanks Chloe_c!!



winnie862 said:


> Those are awesome pictures to showcase the dior, Kellyng!  Totally off topic, but what kind of tree is that in the background with the red flowers?


thanks for your sweet compliments,winnie~~
sory...not sure...but i did take some pics of the flowers


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> honestly,after getting this black version,im not sure i should get the grey one or not,as this black one is far more practical and in fact i don't need any grey bag.if i get the grey samourai,i can't see i wear it and take her out. but i was advised by joe and.....alright,by now,i want the grey croc


Of course you should still get the grey - it is after all a very Dior colour.


----------



## thecosmicgirl

This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> haha~~it's Alexander Wang
> remember i was trying to search for a black one? and you told me that you can't find a black one but you got me the holy grail grey croc!
> as for the grey croc,the dior SA is arranging CITES (a specific document which we need to send exotic bag) which take weeks.
> and when she got the documents,maybe i have to go back to my country for few weeks.
> honestly,after getting this black version,im not sure i should get the grey one or not,as this black one is far more practical and in fact i don't need any grey bag.if i get the grey samourai,i can't see i wear it and take her out. but i was advised by joe and.....alright,by now,i want the grey croc


 
I love your boots! I remember the black one now! Did you take any photos of it?? I'd like a family shot until you can post modelling photos! Why is it that you have to go back to your own country to receive it, can they not just post it to where you are in Japan?

Hahahahaha think about whether or not you reallllllly want it, the black was what you were after to begin with and you've got her now  It'll be a nice addition to your family of Samourais, but if you're not too sure then I say don't get it if it's too much hassle with all the documents and having to fly back and all, it all adds up


----------



## Serrazane

thecosmicgirl said:
			
		

> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.



You are right! Two very lovely Ladies! Such a precious pic. I love your granny's smile!


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere&#8482;;21489593 said:
			
		

> Of course you should still get the grey - it is after all a very Dior colour.


i know you will say that 



michi_chi said:


> I love your boots! I remember the black one now! Did you take any photos of it?? I'd like a family shot until you can post modelling photos! Why is it that you have to go back to your own country to receive it, can they not just post it to where you are in Japan?
> 
> Hahahahaha think about whether or not you reallllllly want it, the black was what you were after to begin with and you've got her now  It'll be a nice addition to your family of Samourais, but if you're not too sure then I say don't get it if it's too much hassle with all the documents and having to fly back and all, it all adds up


oppsss....sorry...my bad
actually something happened to my grandpa but i couldn't go back in time so i need to fly back in May. when all those documents done,i think it's in May and i will not be in Japan if i ended up buying the  bag and they send to Japan.  

here are those pics which i haven't post in Dior thread. will take family shots tomorrow.

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/kellyngs-collection-654053-24.html  (pg.24)


----------



## AverageHuman

thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.



your grandma is cute!!!very sweet smile !!!


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> i know you will say that
> 
> 
> oppsss....sorry...my bad
> actually something happened to my grandpa but i couldn't go back in time so i need to fly back in May. when all those documents done,i think it's in May and i will not be in Japan if i ended up buying the bag and they send to Japan.
> 
> here are those pics which i haven't post in Dior thread. will take family shots tomorrow.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/kellyngs-collection-654053-24.html (pg.24)


 
It's gorgeous, I'm glad you found it! Now that I've seen a photo of the black one, you DEFINITELY need the grey croc to complete your Samourai family  Will you have any trouble bringing it back into Japan?


----------



## Ashire

thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.


The sweetest picture I have ever seen 
Enjoy your new LD!!!!


----------



## essiedub

winnie862 said:


> Those are awesome pictures to showcase the dior, Kellyng!  Totally off topic, but what kind of tree is that in the background with the red flowers?


It's Camellia Japonica
evergreen
blooms in winter


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> It's gorgeous, I'm glad you found it! Now that I've seen a photo of the black one, you DEFINITELY need the grey croc to complete your Samourai family  Will you have any trouble bringing it back into Japan?



don't know about that.

the CITES is the document which enable Dior sends exotic bag to foreign coun tries and i'm thinking i should ask them to send to my own country or to Japan. besides,as you know,there was a 75% probability that a magnitude seven quake would strike Tokyo in the next four years.i planned to work in Japan after graduate to get some experience,but now,my parents are forcing me to go to Taiwan,so even i asked them to send to Japan,i need to take all of my stuff to Taiwan and send some back to my own country.


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> don't know about that.
> 
> the CITES is the document which enable Dior sends exotic bag to foreign coun tries and i'm thinking i should ask them to send to my own country or to Japan. besides,as you know,there was a 75% probability that a magnitude seven quake would strike Tokyo in the next four years.i planned to work in Japan after graduate to get some experience,but now,my parents are forcing me to go to Taiwan,so even i asked them to send to Japan,i need to take all of my stuff to Taiwan and send some back to my own country.


If you are travelling with the bag or using it on your person when you are passing through Customs, you should be fine; things only get potentially tricky when you are shipping it.  Since the CITES is a physical paper document, you should always carry a copy of it with the bag in case you are ever stopped by Customs.


----------



## ELboy

thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.



cute! 

from which season is this red? do they still have in the boutique?


----------



## winnie862

essiedub said:


> It's Camellia Japonica
> evergreen
> blooms in winter



Thanks, Essiedub!  So that's what the camellia flower looks like.  I've been using the camellia face lotion, not knowing what the flower looked like!


----------



## thecosmicgirl

ELboy said:


> cute!
> 
> from which season is this red? do they still have in the boutique?


Hi ELboy,

It's this season red  "Grenade" with SHW.


----------



## ELboy

thecosmicgirl said:


> Hi ELboy,
> 
> It's this season red  "Grenade" with SHW.



thanks for the info! now I need to decide whether to get this or
geranium red...


----------



## Issimo101

thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.


What a prefect photo!


----------



## rain_shop

Deborah1986 said:


> _Spring is here ! _


 
Hi! May i ask what is the size of your Lady Dior? Thanks!


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;21498276 said:
			
		

> If you are travelling with the bag or using it on your person when you are passing through Customs, you should be fine; things only get potentially tricky when you are shipping it.  Since the CITES is a physical paper document, you should always carry a copy of it with the bag in case you are ever stopped by Customs.


thanks for clearing my doubt~~


----------



## Deborah1986

rain_shop said:


> Hi! May i ask what is the size of your Lady Dior? Thanks!



medium.


----------



## rain_shop

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> medium.



Thank!


----------



## kaka28

thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.


 
this is such a sweet photo.  it reminds me of my grandma.  I love this pic.


----------



## Chloe_c

My first action pic! Sorry for deliberately blurring out pic, focus is on the bag.
With elder son at an award ceremony, carrying red Lady Dior.


----------



## Chloe_c

Okay, managed to crop the pic...


----------



## honey

So lovely! Your dress goes well with your bag.


----------



## EndlessBagLove

Chloe_c said:
			
		

> My first action pic! Sorry for deliberately blurring out pic, focus is on the bag.
> With elder son at an award ceremony, carrying red Lady Dior.



So ladylike! You look great!


----------



## Deborah1986

Chloe_c said:


> Okay, managed to crop the pic...



Love it perfect


----------



## Chloe_c

honey said:


> So lovely! Your dress goes well with your bag.


Thank you, honey! I'm old school, I love matchy-matchy!



EndlessBagLove said:


> So ladylike! You look great!


Thank you, EndlessBagLove! 



Deborah1986 said:


> Love it perfect


Thank you, Deborah! Don't we just love red bags!


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe_c said:


> Okay, managed to crop the pic...


 
What a perfect outfit for your stunning red Lady Dior!


----------



## Chloe_c

averagejoe said:


> What a perfect outfit for your stunning red Lady Dior!



Thank you, averagejoe!


----------



## eminere

Chloe_c said:


> Okay, managed to crop the pic...


What a lovely dress! Is it designer?


----------



## Chloe_c

eminere&#8482;;21582397 said:
			
		

> What a lovely dress! Is it designer?



Thank you, eminere! My mum will be flattered.  She is the gifted tailor behind this lovely dress.


----------



## eminere

Chloe_c said:


> Thank you, eminere! My mum will be flattered.  She is the gifted tailor behind this lovely dress.


Wow hats off to your mum!


----------



## Chloe_c

eminere;21582634 said:
			
		

> Wow hats off to your mum!



I'll her know!


----------



## margaritas

thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.



Beautiful picture!

I'm considering getting the grenade red. Would you say it's a true red? Cos it looks a little orange to me in the boutique but it could be the lighting...


----------



## Serrazane

margaritas said:
			
		

> Beautiful picture!
> 
> I'm considering getting the grenade red. Would you say it's a true red? Cos it looks a little orange to me in the boutique but it could be the lighting...



Maybe what you saw was a recent season's geranium which definitely has orange undertones. The pic below shows grenade (not an action pic lol). It's from several seasons ago- I'm not sure when.


----------



## margaritas

^^ I saw both actually! Not a fan of geranium...

Thanks for the pic, I like how grenade looks there.


----------



## Serrazane

Chloe_c said:


> Okay, managed to crop the pic...



Wow what a proud moment for you and your son! Glad to see red Lady Dior sharing it with you


----------



## Chloe_c

Serrazane said:


> Wow what a proud moment for you and your son! Glad to see red Lady Dior sharing it with you



Thank you, Serrazane! Indeed DS has done himself and the family proud.


----------



## Deborah1986

_today after a wedding 
L&D and flats..















_


----------



## averagejoe

I love that cardigan on you!! The gold detail is nice!


----------



## airborne

Deb, loving the look as a whole, nice pop from the LD for sure


----------



## kaka28

Went shopping with my LD yesterday.  I have not yet use the bag as handheld but I am loving the strap which gives a casual look but chic look.


----------



## averagejoe

kaka28 said:


> Went shopping with my LD yesterday. I have not yet use the bag as handheld but I am loving the strap which gives a casual look but chic look.


 
It DOES look very chic on you 

I've actually seen more people (especially young women) wearing the Lady Dior with the strap than hand-carry. It looks incredibly chic like that, especially when paired with clothes with soft fabrics and unstructured looks.


----------



## Elsie87

Me and my Gaucho:


----------



## Deborah1986

averagejoe said:


> I love that cardigan on you!! The gold detail is nice!





airborne said:


> Deb, loving the look as a whole, nice pop from the LD for sure


----------



## newmommy_va

Love your photos *kellyng*! Very beautiful!



kellyng said:


> jacket: Dolce& Gabbana
> top: Prada
> pants: Zara
> bag: Dior Gaucho


 
Your grandmother is so cute! The Lady Dior looks lovely on her! 



thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.


----------



## newmommy_va

It's been a while since I've posted an action pic... Here I'm wearing a large patent LD (flat cannage)... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## averagejoe

newmommy_va said:


> It's been a while since I've posted an action pic... Here I'm wearing a large patent LD (flat cannage)... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1756347


 
What a perfect look! The black and white contrast as well as the simple clean shape of the Lady Dior are a match made in heaven!


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you!! 



averagejoe said:


> What a perfect look! The black and white contrast as well as the simple clean shape of the Lady Dior are a match made in heaven!


----------



## Jmvnn

Just got my miss Dior yesterday! So excited !!! And the tutti wallet! Love love love


----------



## essiedub

newmommy_va said:


> It's been a while since I've posted an action pic... Here I'm wearing a large patent LD (flat cannage)... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1756347


 

Nice to see you again *newmommy_VA*.  This is very chic ! I think it's the white jeans that makes the outfit...or is it the LadyDior   A long time ago, I asked about casual outfits with the LadyDior..this is a terrific example!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## essiedub

Jmvnn said:


> Just got my miss Dior yesterday! So excited !!! And the tutti wallet! Love love love


 
uumm...Very nice..Cute tutti wallet! Will you post a modeling shot and can I please have a macaroon?


----------



## AverageHuman

newmommy_va said:


> It's been a while since I've posted an action pic... Here I'm wearing a large patent LD (flat cannage)... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1756347


your outfit goes well with the LD! 



Jmvnn said:


> Just got my miss Dior yesterday! So excited !!! And the tutti wallet! Love love love


wow!!! love your miss Dior!!! congrats!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Jmvnn said:


> Just got my miss Dior yesterday! So excited !!! And the tutti wallet! Love love love


 
Wow I love your new purchases! They look so stunning in classic black.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you!! I remember that thread!  (The celebrity thread is great for inspiration (and aspiration), but if I only wore my Diors for "dressing up", they'd stay in my closet. )



essiedub said:


> Nice to see you again *newmommy_VA*. This is very chic ! I think it's the white jeans that makes the outfit...or is it the LadyDior A long time ago, I asked about casual outfits with the LadyDior..this is a terrific example! Thanks for posting.


 
Thank you!! 



kellyng said:


> your outfit goes well with the LD!


----------



## diana27arvi

Everybody looks amazing with their Dior's!! I love seeing this thread updated!!


----------



## Candi.C

My first Lady Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Candi.C said:


> My first Lady Dior


 
Congratulations on your new classic black Lady Dior!


----------



## Candi.C

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new classic black Lady Dior!



Thanks!
i love my new toy!


----------



## flaviana




----------



## flaviana

flaviana said:


>



my first dior bag^^..


----------



## newmommy_va

Beautiful! What a fun bag!! 


flaviana said:


>


----------



## averagejoe

flaviana said:


> my first dior bag^^..


 
WOW! What a bright pop of colour! I love it!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## airborne

lovely POC!


----------



## makeupmama

Hey TPFers. Been a while since I last posted here. I took my Dior to Italy (I know- wrong country, haha!) last December when DH and I celebrated our 12th wedding anniversary. I love my Cannage. It has aged well- it's now 4 years old- and still looks as lovely as ever.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Taking out my Dior pouchette in the new violet color....sigh...:kiss:


----------



## averagejoe

makeupmama said:


> Hey TPFers. Been a while since I last posted here. I took my Dior to Italy (I know- wrong country, haha!) last December when DH and I celebrated our 12th wedding anniversary. I love my Cannage. It has aged well- it's now 4 years old- and still looks as lovely as ever.


 
This Cannage tote is my favourite in the whole Cannage line. I love how the handles come from the two grommets in the center.

Your bag looks wonderful!


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Taking out my Dior pouchette in the new violet color....sigh...:kiss:


 
Absolutely stunning!


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> Absolutely stunning!


 
Aww thank you!! Have to admit, got lots of stares today!


----------



## vink

makeupmama said:
			
		

> Hey TPFers. Been a while since I last posted here. I took my Dior to Italy (I know- wrong country, haha!) last December when DH and I celebrated our 12th wedding anniversary. I love my Cannage. It has aged well- it's now 4 years old- and still looks as lovely as ever.



I love how it look on you. You look great.


----------



## tracy15006

flaviana said:


> my first dior bag^^..


wow very nice! i love the color!! can you tell me name and code for this color? does it come with gold hardware?


----------



## makeupmama

vink said:
			
		

> I love how it look on you. You look great.



Thanks


----------



## mocha_muffin

flaviana said:


>



It's a great color. Did you get it from a Sydney boutique? 

I asked a SA but he told me I have to put down 100% deposit to order that color. So no . I got a purple patent one instead.


----------



## diana27arvi

flaviana said:


>





flaviana said:


> my first dior bag^^..




OMG your orange LD is amazing!!! It looks great on you, love it!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

flaviana said:


> my first dior bag^^..



_stunning just perfect_


----------



## bagchic1

Out and about with my tangerine New Lock porchette.


----------



## averagejoe

bagchic1 said:


> Out and about with my tangerine New Lock porchette.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1767898


 
So summer-y!!!


----------



## flaviana

tracy15006 said:


> wow very nice! i love the color!! can you tell me name and code for this color? does it come with gold hardware?



it's a limited edition colour, bought it in david jones sydney 20/03/2012. it's actually doesn't put on display. only two in australia,only one in sydney,  the SA, lisa zhu, is a lovely lady, she the one who show this bag for me, I get it soon when she show me^^..it's lady dior classic orange colour lamb skin, model pref: CAL44550M282, it is come with gold buckle


----------



## eminere

bagchic1 said:


> Out and about with my tangerine New Lock porchette.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1767898


Wow look at that colour just pop! Love the citrus hit.


----------



## AverageHuman

went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~

dress: Zara floral wrap dress 
bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~
> 
> dress: Zara floral wrap dress
> bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag


Love the floral print dress. Bang on trend!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~
> 
> dress: Zara floral wrap dress
> bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag


 
This doctor frame-bag style is one of my all-time favourites from Dior!

You look stunning! I love the setting in the garden that you chose.


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;22223175 said:
			
		

> Love the floral print dress. Bang on trend!


thanks for your sweet compliments~~
yesterday my friend said i don't look like a girl as i never act cute,and i said "oh......yeah?  "



averagejoe said:


> This doctor frame-bag style is one of my all-time favourites from Dior!
> 
> You look stunning! I love the setting in the garden that you chose.



thanks joe~~~!!
currently there are some TPFers posting in my collection thread asking me for modelling pics as it has been a while i didnt post any action pics, luckily my friend is free today and is able to take some pics for me!


----------



## CoachCruiser

bagchic1 said:


> Out and about with my tangerine New Lock porchette.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1767898


 
Looks great on you!!! Love that color!!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thanks for your sweet compliments~~
> yesterday my friend said i don't look like a girl as i never act cute,and i said "oh......yeah? "
> 
> 
> 
> thanks joe~~~!!
> currently there are some TPFers posting in my collection thread asking me for modelling pics as it has been a while i didnt post any action pics, luckily my friend is free today and is able to take some pics for me!


 
I always look forward to your modelling pics, because you pay so much attention to the setting . Your photos are very artistic.


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~
> 
> dress: Zara floral wrap dress
> bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag


 
I agree love how the flowers on your dress fits in with your setting and the floral stitching on your doctors bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> I always look forward to your modelling pics, because you pay so much attention to the setting . Your photos are very artistic.





michi_chi said:


> I agree love how the flowers on your dress fits in with your setting and the floral stitching on your doctors bag!



my Dior buddies~~~~THANK YOU&#12288;SOOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## kaitydid

kellyng said:


> went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~
> 
> dress: Zara floral wrap dress
> bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag


 
Love your dress! Your Dior goes so well with it!


----------



## Chloe_c

kellyng said:


> went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~
> 
> dress: Zara floral wrap dress
> bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag



Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## AverageHuman

kaitydid said:


> Love your dress! Your Dior goes so well with it!


thanks for your sweet compliments~~~



Chloe_c said:


> Simply Gorgeous!


thanks dear~~


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> went out for a walk and the hydrangeas are blooming in Tokyo~~
> 
> dress: Zara floral wrap dress
> bag: Dior Romantic Flowers embroidered frame bag



Like a fashion magazine beautiful


----------



## CC Interlock

I have been enjoying all the great photos in this thread  Would like to share a few ... playing the oriental theme with this baby.


----------



## averagejoe

CC Interlock said:


> I have been enjoying all the great photos in this thread  Would like to share a few ... playing the oriental theme with this baby.


 
Nice pairings!!! I love the Samourai!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh, what a stunning purple Samurai! Gorgeous


----------



## Christofle

CC Interlock said:


> I have been enjoying all the great photos in this thread  Would like to share a few ... playing the oriental theme with this baby.



Have to say thats the nicest bag I have seen as of yet.


----------



## michi_chi

absolutely loving the photos of members' pairings of their Samourais with lovely outfits!


----------



## diana27arvi

CC Interlock said:


> I have been enjoying all the great photos in this thread  Would like to share a few ... playing the oriental theme with this baby.



 your Dior is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## diana27arvi

CC Interlock said:


> I have been enjoying all the great photos in this thread  Would like to share a few ... playing the oriental theme with this baby.





bagchic1 said:


> Out and about with my tangerine New Lock porchette.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1767898



Your orange miss dior is so pretty!!!


----------



## CC Interlock

averagejoe said:


> Nice pairings!!! I love the Samourai!



Thanks!


----------



## CC Interlock

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oh, what a stunning purple Samurai! Gorgeous



Thanks! I love it


----------



## CC Interlock

Christofle said:


> Have to say thats the nicest bag I have seen as of yet.



I am on cloud 9


----------



## CC Interlock

michi_chi said:


> absolutely loving the photos of members' pairings of their Samourais with lovely outfits!



This is one of my favor Dior threads. Love to see more photos from members


----------



## CC Interlock

diana27arvi said:


> your Dior is AMAZING!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Christofle

CC Interlock said:


> I am on cloud 9



If I had that bag I would keep it as a display piece 
But that wouldnt do it justice


----------



## airborne

lovely dior


----------



## Uyen4570

My Tweed Diorissimo has finally arrived!


----------



## averagejoe

Uyen4570 said:


> My Tweed Diorissimo has finally arrived!


 WOW! Your photography is so professional; your photo looks like it belongs in Vogue.

And what a beautiful bag! I much prefer the patchwork in the Diorissimo than the Lady Dior. A great thing about your bag is that you can get the handles to droop down as muh as you want without worrying about the surface of the bag creasing, because it is made of tweed on the outside.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Uyen4570 said:


> My Tweed Diorissimo has finally arrived!



Wow indeed!  - that looks so good, the bag, you and the overall look  Congrats!


----------



## eminere

Uyen4570 said:


> My Tweed Diorissimo has finally arrived!


That looks right at home on your shoulder.


----------



## daffodilz

Uyen4570 said:


> My Tweed Diorissimo has finally arrived!


 
wow.. superb! :urock:


----------



## Uyen4570

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Your photography is so professional; your photo looks like it belongs in Vogue.
> 
> And what a beautiful bag! I much prefer the patchwork in the Diorissimo than the Lady Dior. A great thing about your bag is that you can get the handles to droop down as muh as you want without worrying about the surface of the bag creasing, because it is made of tweed on the outside.



Thanks Averagejoe! Photography is a serious hobby with me and my husband - although he gets tired of requests to photograph my bags!

This tweed Diorissimo is beyond my expectations.  It's a great work bag and the combo of tweed and black makes it classic!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Goin' out for a walk


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Goin' out for a walk


 
I love how it matches the bit of purple on your belt! Nice!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> I love how it matches the bit of purple on your belt! Nice!!!


 
Thanks, averagejoe!! You noticed the detail I was hoping people would notice


----------



## angeluv101

CoachCruiser said:
			
		

> Goin' out for a walk



You look great with purple! Simply love the candylicious colours and I love GHW it's so elegant. I keep resisting myself to get another new lock each time I see another reveal


----------



## CoachCruiser

angeluv101 said:


> You look great with purple! Simply love the candylicious colours and I love GHW it's so elegant. I keep resisting myself to get another new lock each time I see another reveal


 
Thank you!! I know exactly what you mean -- I love ALL the colors!! So hard to resist!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Don't mean to keep posting pics but...well, here's another pic!  Here's my Dior pouchette at a yummy Mexican restaurant! (Note the careful placement of the Dior bag on the napkin, lol). Ole!!!


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Don't mean to keep posting pics but...well, here's another pic!  Here's my Dior pouchette at a yummy Mexican restaurant! (Note the careful placement of the Dior bag on the napkin, lol). Ole!!!


 
 Keep them coming! It's nice to see all these beautiful pictures of your bag!   That's why we're on this forum


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> Keep them coming! It's nice to see all these beautiful pictures of your bag!  That's why we're on this forum


 
You're a true sweetie, AJ! Thank you so much . OK, more pics in the future!


----------



## michi_chi

CoachCruiser said:


> Don't mean to keep posting pics but...well, here's another pic!  Here's my Dior pouchette at a yummy Mexican restaurant! (Note the careful placement of the Dior bag on the napkin, lol). Ole!!!


 
I really like that photo! the elegance of the New Lock matched with every day simplicity! It also goes quite well with the theme of the Mexican dinner with the strong purple shade!

I noticed your napkin, I've been using my Panarea for over 6 months now and I still lay down a big piece of tissue on floor every day for work before I put my bag down!


----------



## CoachCruiser

michi_chi said:


> I really like that photo! the elegance of the New Lock matched with every day simplicity! It also goes quite well with the theme of the Mexican dinner with the strong purple shade!
> 
> I noticed your napkin, I've been using my Panarea for over 6 months now and I still lay down a big piece of tissue on floor every day for work before I put my bag down!


 
Thank you so much, michi_chi!  And I'm glad you can relate about the tissue/napkin -- I think if I saw a Dior on the floor without anything underneath it, I'd question the owner's devotion to Dior!!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you so much, michi_chi!  And I'm glad you can relate about the tissue/napkin -- I think if I saw a Dior on the floor without anything underneath it, I'd question the owner's devotion to Dior!!



He he - then you would question my devotion I guess  The expensive ones of my Diors have 'feet' underneath, the 'cheaper' ones don't, but for instance my black drawstring is my travelbag (it holds everything and looks good meanwhile!) so that one has seen quite a lot of floors on planes, trains, restaurants - you name it ... amazing what a great quality bag and an occasional cleansing with leather balm can make up for.

Besides, my things are bought with the purpose of getting used and I don't baby my stuff very much ...


----------



## CoachCruiser

black_swarmer said:


> he he - then you would question my devotion i guess  the expensive ones of my diors have 'feet' underneath, the 'cheaper' ones don't, but for instance my black drawstring is my travelbag (it holds everything and looks good meanwhile!) so that one has seen quite a lot of floors on planes, trains, restaurants - you name it ... Amazing what a great quality bag and an occasional cleansing with leather balm can make up for.
> 
> Besides, my things are bought with the purpose of getting used and i don't baby my stuff very much ...


----------



## angeluv101

CoachCruiser said:
			
		

> Don't mean to keep posting pics but...well, here's another pic!  Here's my Dior pouchette at a yummy Mexican restaurant! (Note the careful placement of the Dior bag on the napkin, lol). Ole!!!



The napkin placement made me lolz! This sounds like something I will do but hesitate cos was afraid of strange glares from others in public. I did that to my Chanel flap in the office, wrapping it with tissues and in my own dust bag before placing it carefully in the cupboard and my colleague saw and laughed lolz. Glad to know that there are others who are like me out there


----------



## Nineveli

Uyen4570 said:
			
		

> My Tweed Diorissimo has finally arrived!



Congrats! Your Diorissimo looks just stunning!!


----------



## purlin77

In train, going home after a Korean BBQ dinner


----------



## averagejoe

purlin77 said:


> In train, going home after a Korean BBQ dinner


 

Never really knew that the Trailer Trash collection could look so cute. You look adorable!


----------



## purlin77

averagejoe said:
			
		

> Never really knew that the Trailer Trash collection could look so cute. You look adorable!



I got it from eBay-uk . It is indeed a cute bag ....


----------



## purlin77

averagejoe said:
			
		

> Never really knew that the Trailer Trash collection could look so cute. You look adorable!



Joe, thank you again. You are the one who authentic this bag for me earlier, so I can have this cutie now ..


----------



## Jip9999

Hi everyone!

Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!

Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!

















Have a good day all!


----------



## eminere

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!


OMG I _love_ the tricolour gradient python!


----------



## Chloe_c

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!



Happy Birthday! Stunning red Lady Dior that never fails to turn heads, and lovely wallet too. Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!


 
Congratulations on your new Birthday present! I LOVE the 3-colour combination! What a great choice to match your stunning red Lady Dior!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!



Wow! That tri-colour is gorgeous - and the LD too, of course!  Oh, and welcome


----------



## Jip9999

Black_Swarmer said:


> Wow! That tri-colour is gorgeous - and the LD too, of course!  Oh, and welcome





averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new Birthday present! I LOVE the 3-colour combination! What a great choice to match your stunning red Lady Dior!





Chloe_c said:


> Happy Birthday! Stunning red Lady Dior that never fails to turn heads, and lovely wallet too. Congrats!






			
				eminere;22545472 said:
			
		

> OMG I _love_ the tricolour gradient python!



Thank you everyone for the well-wishes!  This forum is really addictive!

This was the 1st time that I laid my eyes on the python wallet and fell heads-over-heels. The SA was saying it was the 2nd last piece in Singapore and the one in the other store had a couple of scratches on it!

I tried to google it and couldn't find any pictures or news on it though. Wonder why?


----------



## averagejoe

Jip9999 said:


> I tried to google it and couldn't find any pictures or news on it though. Wonder why?


 
The picture below was from the Dior website. I think that it's the same colour combination as yours, except it looks more "cool" (almost purplish) in this stock photo and more "warm" (reddish brown) in your pictures.


----------



## bagwathi

OMG I love both!!! Jip9999 just saw that you are from Thailand I am going to Bangkok early next month can you tell me where you bought this bag from and if you don't mind how much did you pay? Even in Bahts would do...thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bagwathi

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!


OMG I love both!!! Jip9999 just saw that you are from Thailand I am going to Bangkok early next month can you tell me where you bought this bag from and if you don't mind how much did you pay? Even in Bahts would do...thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Jip9999

bagwathi said:


> OMG I love both!!! Jip9999 just saw that you are from Thailand I am going to Bangkok early next month can you tell me where you bought this bag from and if you don't mind how much did you pay? Even in Bahts would do...thanks so much in advance!



I bought this in Singapore, Marina Bay Sands Dior boutique. There were only 2 pieces left in Singapore, one in MBS, and the other in Ion Orchard. I got the one at MBS because the SA checked the Ion boutique and was told that it had a bit of scratches in the interior. 

The price was S$2,600. I'm sorry that I couldn't help you because I am staying in Singapore.


----------



## Jip9999

averagejoe said:


> The picture below was from the Dior website. I think that it's the same colour combination as yours, except it looks more "cool" (almost purplish) in this stock photo and more "warm" (reddish brown) in your pictures.



My hubby was trying to "scare" me, saying that it must be a fake, since he couldn't find any photos of it online!


----------



## eminere

Jip9999 said:


> I tried to google it and couldn't find any pictures or news on it though. Wonder why?


This was a seasonal colour/material combo and is no longer in production.


----------



## Jip9999

eminere;22552403 said:
			
		

> This was a seasonal colour/material combo and is no longer in production.



No wonder! May I know what season was this from? I have no information on this wallet at all and I am very curious!

Thanks eminere for all your tidbits of information on all things Dior!


----------



## eminere

Jip9999 said:


> No wonder! May I know what season was this from? I have no information on this wallet at all and I am very curious!
> 
> Thanks eminere for all your tidbits of information on all things Dior!


This was from Summer 2012.


----------



## Deborah1986

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!


Amazing LOVE it


----------



## PoojaAgarwal

My black lady dior!!!, 

with a coach scarf!!, so fun and girly,


----------



## Jip9999

eminere;22552505 said:
			
		

> This was from Summer 2012.



Thanks eminere! 



Deborah1986 said:


> Amazing LOVE it



Lurve it too! 



PoojaAgarwal said:


> My black lady dior!!!,
> 
> with a coach scarf!!, so fun and girly,



Beautiful addition!


----------



## averagejoe

PoojaAgarwal said:


> My black lady dior!!!,
> 
> with a coach scarf!!, so fun and girly,


 
Beautiful! I love the pop of colour!


----------



## AverageHuman

CC Interlock said:


> I have been enjoying all the great photos in this thread  Would like to share a few ... playing the oriental theme with this baby.



samourai!!!!!!  my forever love!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Uyen4570 said:


> My Tweed Diorissimo has finally arrived!


very nice tweed Dior and you look simply great!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!



great shots, nice bag.....everything is PERFECT!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

PoojaAgarwal said:


> My black lady dior!!!,
> 
> with a coach scarf!!, so fun and girly,



nice combination!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

purlin77 said:


> In train, going home after a Korean BBQ dinner



you look cute carrying the trailer trash lady dior!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

CoachCruiser said:


> Don't mean to keep posting pics but...well, here's another pic!  Here's my Dior pouchette at a yummy Mexican restaurant! (Note the careful placement of the Dior bag on the napkin, lol). Ole!!!



very relaxing pic!! pls show us more pics!!!


----------



## Serrazane

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!



Your wallet! *FAINTS* And welcome to tPF!


----------



## Jip9999

Serrazane said:


> Your wallet! *FAINTS* And welcome to tPF!





kellyng said:


> great shots, nice bag.....everything is PERFECT!!!



Thank you Serrazane & Kelly! It's great to find this forum to share our love on bags, especially Dior!


----------



## CC Interlock

kellyng said:


> samourai!!!!!!  my forever love!!



Hi Kelly, I have not gotten the opportunity to bring her out yet. Waiting for the special occasion. It's like a dream to have her 
Hope to see more beautiful pictures from you.


----------



## AverageHuman

CC Interlock said:


> Hi Kelly, I have not gotten the opportunity to bring her out yet. Waiting for the special occasion. It's like a dream to have her
> Hope to see more beautiful pictures from you.



haha~ i spent almost 12 hours everyday at school in the past few weeks and finally summer holidays starts!!!! 

will leave Tokyo for vacations so probably will post some pics after back!

maybe you can take her out this weekend? for a walk and relax yourself? i usually use all those designer bags during weekends and only take a simple leather bag to school.


----------



## TJNEscada

averagejoe said:


> The picture below was from the Dior website. I think that it's the same colour combination as yours, except it looks more "cool" (almost purplish) in this stock photo and more "warm" (reddish brown) in your pictures.


Good Lord!  That wallet is drool-worthy!!


----------



## CC Interlock

First day out


----------



## CC Interlock

First night out


----------



## Black_Swarmer

CC Interlock said:


> First night out



 - that is such a beautiful bag, glad to see you're using it, it deserves to be flaunted 

Btw. you look great with it!


----------



## averagejoe

CC Interlock said:


> First night out


 
 One of my favourite bags from Dior, ever! 

You look stunning!


----------



## eminere

CC Interlock said:


> First night out


A definite scene-stealer.


----------



## AverageHuman

CC Interlock said:


> First night out



go go girl!!!! grab all those eyeballs out there!!!!

i still remember while hanging out with my friend last time,a tourist guy stared at my samourai for minutes!!!!


----------



## honey

CC Interlock said:


> First day out




Love love love it!!! It's a conversation piece. I often get stopped when carry my samourai. I'm sure you will too!

Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

honey said:


> Love love love it!!! It's a conversation piece. I often get stopped when carry my samourai. I'm sure you will too!
> 
> Enjoy your gorgeous bag!



honey!!! show me your's !!!

i'm soooo glad to find my samourai buddies!!!


----------



## CC Interlock

Thanks Black swarmer, Averagejoe, Eminere,Kelly,and honey!


----------



## kaitydid

CC Interlock said:


> First night out


 
Wow! That's a gorgeous bag! I love the color! It looks terrific with your outfit too.


----------



## honey

kellyng said:
			
		

> honey!!! show me your's !!!
> 
> i'm soooo glad to find my samourai buddies!!!



 okay....


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> okay....


 
Oh la la! What a beauty!


----------



## honey

*smile* If your mom ever wants to give up her lovely samourai....I have a good home for it!! 

What colour was it?  A dark burgundy? I just remember that it was stunning.


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> What colour was it? A dark burgundy? I just remember that it was stunning.


 
It was a dark reddish brown which looked like burgundy with flash photography.


----------



## Myrkur

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!



Beautiful bag, pictures and congratulations with your birthday!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Posted this in another thread but had to shamelessly post it here...my purple pouchette in the mountains of New Hampshire!  (Oh, and chilling with my cat.)


----------



## Deborah1986

CoachCruiser said:


> Posted this in another thread but had to shamelessly post it here...my purple pouchette in the mountains of New Hampshire!  (Oh, and chilling with my cat.)



Love the first pic


----------



## CoachCruiser

Deborah1986 said:


> Love the first pic


 
Thank you! :giggles:


----------



## Uyen4570

CC Interlock said:


> First night out



What is unique and lovely color! It looks great on you.


----------



## Uyen4570

Jip9999 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Stumbled across this forum, loved it and decided to sign up!
> 
> Just wanted to share my very 1st Lady Dior bag (Red Patent) and my newest birthday present from my hubby, the Hydrangea & Fuchsia python Lady Dior wallet. Love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day all!



Wow! I have the python in these colors in the lady dior but had no idea it came in a wallet. The set is gorgeous.


----------



## eminere

Uyen4570 said:


> Wow! I have the python in these colors in the lady dior but had no idea it came in a wallet. The set is gorgeous.


Also comes in the matching Miss Dior pumps.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Another shot of my purse in the mountains of NH ... while on a scenic lift ride!! :giggles:


----------



## Uyen4570

My python Lady Dior .... out for Sunday night sushi!


----------



## Jip9999

Uyen4570 said:


> My python Lady Dior .... out for Sunday night sushi!



That is so beautiful! And you look so lovely!


----------



## Deborah1986

Uyen4570 said:


> My python Lady Dior .... out for Sunday night sushi!



Omg i died amazing pretty


----------



## michi_chi

CoachCruiser said:


> Another shot of my purse in the mountains of NH ... while on a scenic lift ride!! :giggles:


 
I hope you held on tight to your Pochette! I would be too scared of dropping it from that height!


----------



## Uyen4570

Jip9999 said:


> That is so beautiful! And you look so lovely!





Deborah1986 said:


> Omg i died amazing pretty



Thank you!  Pink is so fun!


----------



## Flip88

Uyen4570 said:
			
		

> My python Lady Dior .... out for Sunday night sushi!



beautiful!


----------



## CoachCruiser

michi_chi said:


> I hope you held on tight to your Pochette! I would be too scared of dropping it from that height!


 
LOL I did hold on tight to it, michi_chi! The chain was wrapped around my wrist!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Uyen4570 said:


> My python Lady Dior .... out for Sunday night sushi!


 
A beautiful bag and a stunning picture. Congrats!!! This was lovely to see!


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Another shot of my purse in the mountains of NH ... while on a scenic lift ride!! :giggles:


 
What adorable pictures!


----------



## averagejoe

Uyen4570 said:


> My python Lady Dior .... out for Sunday night sushi!


WOW! Your picture is stunning! There were probably a lot of eyes glued to your bag that night.


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> What adorable pictures!


 
Thanks, AJ! Couldn't resist! Got one more coming up!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ok...chilling with my Dior at the spa at the Mt Washington Hotel....needless to say, I'm on vacation! It ends Wed morning, so I'm living it up!


----------



## CoachCruiser

I know, I know...a 30-something-woman and her cat...but this is the only creature I will let near my Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> Ok...chilling with my Dior at the spa at the Mt Washington Hotel....needless to say, I'm on vacation! It ends Wed morning, so I'm living it up!


 
Your picture looks so luxurious!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> Your picture looks so luxurious!!!


 
OMG, it was -- I could LIVE in this spa!


----------



## AverageHuman

CoachCruiser said:


> Ok...chilling with my Dior at the spa at the Mt Washington Hotel....needless to say, I'm on vacation! It ends Wed morning, so I'm living it up!


----------



## AverageHuman

Uyen4570 said:


> My python Lady Dior .... out for Sunday night sushi!



love your python LD and you look great!!
nic pic too!!!


----------



## michi_chi

CoachCruiser said:


> I know, I know...a 30-something-woman and her cat...but this is the only creature I will let near my Dior.


 
 that goes to show you love your cat more than your Dior, I won't leave my two alone with my Diors! they're only allowed near my bags when I'm photographing them and they're sniffing them, otherwise they bat them to the ground and start playing with them like football!


----------



## CoachCruiser

michi_chi said:


> that goes to show you love your cat more than your Dior, I won't leave my two alone with my Diors! they're only allowed near my bags when I'm photographing them and they're sniffing them, otherwise they bat them to the ground and start playing with them like football!


 
 I'm lucky; my cat is really gentle with my Dior...he'll just nudge it gently with his nose and then sleep against it. Now if it was a black lambskin Dior, I might feel differently, but the purple patent holds up really well against his fur!


----------



## Jip9999

Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!


----------



## averagejoe

Jip9999 said:


> Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!


 
WOW! Your outfit with the sexy red patent leather Lady Dior and shoes is stunning!


----------



## theekayu

It's my Dior Karenina in shiny navy leather.


----------



## averagejoe

theekayu said:


> It's my Dior Karenina in shiny navy leather.
> 
> View attachment 1843793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843794


 
It's nice to see the Karenina on TPF again . The tote version (the one that you have) is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Deborah1986

Jip9999 said:


> Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!



You look good love the pic


----------



## AverageHuman

Jip9999 said:


> Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!


interesting pic!
seems like your hubby is envy with green!



theekayu said:


> It's my Dior Karenina in shiny navy leather.
> 
> View attachment 1843793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843794



same with joe,nice to see karenina on TPF again!
i also have one but rarely use it as i always choose other dior bags....but she is really a beauty IRL! sad that not much karenina fans here...


----------



## michi_chi

theekayu said:


> It's my Dior Karenina in shiny navy leather.
> 
> View attachment 1843793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843794


 
absolutely LOVE your Karenina! Have been watching the clutches that were on Ebay a few times, but decided against it because I rarely use clutch bags, but your tote looks lovely! love the folds and contrast to the stitching!


----------



## theekayu

Thanks michi_chi  kellyng averagejoe. I'll use it more often as I can.


----------



## frenchie.xo

Jip9999 said:


> Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!



Love love love your look!  That bag and those shoes...watch out!


----------



## krawford

Jip9999 said:


> Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!


 
You look adorable!  Both of you!


----------



## mojito3008

Well it's no Dior in action but just had to share my joy (if there's another thread I should have posted please let me know as I didn't find one), just got the Dior Portofino Sandals from Cruise Collection for an AMAZING steal! While I'm not particularly into open toe shoes and even less in colorblocking, I immediately fell for these the moment they came out. Can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## Myrkur

Jip9999 said:


> Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!



you look great!


----------



## averagejoe

mojito3008 said:


> Well it's no Dior in action but just had to share my joy (if there's another thread I should have posted please let me know as I didn't find one), just got the Dior Portofino Sandals from Cruise Collection for an AMAZING steal! While I'm not particularly into open toe shoes and even less in colorblocking, I immediately fell for these the moment they came out. Can't wait for them to arrive


 
Nice! Please share modelling pics when you receive them!


----------



## mojito3008

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Please share modelling pics when you receive them!



Thanks! I will, should take about a week for them to arrive. Can't wait


----------



## warittak

My outfit today, accessorized with the beige lambskin Lady Dior!

(Pls ignore the poor camera phone quality.)


----------



## averagejoe

warittak said:


> My outfit today, accessorized with the beige lambskin Lady Dior!
> 
> (Pls ignore the poor camera phone quality.)


 
Nice! It goes well with the purple dress!


----------



## bagchic1

CoachCruiser said:
			
		

> Ok...chilling with my Dior at the spa at the Mt Washington Hotel....needless to say, I'm on vacation! It ends Wed morning, so I'm living it up!



CC, I would love to relax in that spa.  The suite looks amazing.


----------



## bagchic1

Jip9999 said:
			
		

> Here's a photo of me with my red LD with my green "hubby"!!



The shoe and bag are gorgeous.  You got great legs girl!


----------



## warittak

averagejoe said:


> Nice! It goes well with the purple dress!



Thanks!


----------



## AverageHuman

warittak said:


> My outfit today, accessorized with the beige lambskin Lady Dior!
> 
> (Pls ignore the poor camera phone quality.)



gorgeous!!! and i love your legs!!!


----------



## warittak

kellyng said:
			
		

> gorgeous!!! and i love your legs!!!



Ahhh so kind of you to say so!


----------



## Myrkur

warittak said:


> My outfit today, accessorized with the beige lambskin Lady Dior!
> 
> (Pls ignore the poor camera phone quality.)



Is this the large size?


----------



## warittak

Myrkur said:


> Is this the large size?



Yes, I believe so...but I could have sworn I've seen LD's that are even bigger than mine (which are WAY TOO BIG imho). Mine comes with the shoulder strap, too. And the size is great - I can fit a lot of things and it's not too bulky or anything.


----------



## Myrkur

warittak said:


> Yes, I believe so...but I could have sworn I've seen LD's that are even bigger than mine (which are WAY TOO BIG imho). Mine comes with the shoulder strap, too. And the size is great - I can fit a lot of things and it's not too bulky or anything.



Yes there is also an extra large, but I think the large size is just perfect!


----------



## Ashire

x
Ps: Thanks KellyNg, she's a beauty!


----------



## averagejoe

Ashire said:


> oops, how do i delete the previous post??
> Ps: Thanks KellyNg, she's a beauty!


 
WOW! I didn't realize the bag actually looked so sexy, until I saw your modelling pics. You look absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Ashire

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I didn't realize the bag actually looked so sexy, until I saw your modelling pics. You look absolutely stunning!!!!



Thank you Averagejoe 
I got the bag from lovely Kelly, phew! 
Have been eyeing on her for a long while, glad to have her now!!

I can't wait for the 2013 dior collection, think there is a sequined piece or something. also hoping for tricolor ones ( not pastels)


----------



## AverageHuman

Ashire said:


> x
> Ps: Thanks KellyNg, she's a beauty!



you're very welcome!
sexy mummy&#65374;&#65374;&#65374; (whistling) 
the whole outfit really "pulls this bag out",nice pics and you have a gorgeous back!!! 
your boy looks cute! i'm sure he will become a handsome man after few years,Lol~


----------



## Ashire

kellyng said:


> you're very welcome!
> sexy mummy&#65374;&#65374;&#65374; (whistling)
> the whole outfit really "pulls this bag out",nice pics and you have a gorgeous back!!!
> your boy looks cute! i'm sure he will become a handsome man after few years,Lol~



Merci beaucoup Kelly, i am really so glad to have bought her. 
I love lace a lot and this bag is an epitome of it.

Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## Myrkur

Ashire said:


> x
> Ps: Thanks KellyNg, she's a beauty!



Beautiful!! Especially in the first picture. I also like your dress, where did you get the dress from?


----------



## LeanneBloom

New pochette in fuchsia! Just took it out to s brunch. Didn't know it could hold so much and still looks cute


----------



## Ashire

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful!! Especially in the first picture. I also like your dress, where did you get the dress from?



hi there  I got it from ASOS. But it was sometime back, maybe you could search by typing key words.
I am a fan of backless dress, and often head there to search for designs.


----------



## averagejoe

LeanneBloom said:


> New pochette in fuchsia! Just took it out to s brunch. Didn't know it could hold so much and still looks cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 1857001


 
It goes really well with your cute dress! And I love how you paired the colours.


----------



## theekayu

This is me with my vintage Lady Dior large black lambskin with my student on his commencement day in Bangkok


----------



## michi_chi

theekayu said:


> This is me with my vintage Lady Dior large black lambskin with my student on his commencement day in Bangkok



not sure if it's just my laptop, but I don't see a photo


----------



## LeanneBloom

averagejoe said:
			
		

> It goes really well with your cute dress! And I love how you paired the colours.



Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## theekayu

michi_chi said:
			
		

> not sure if it's just my laptop, but I don't see a photo



This is it.


----------



## averagejoe

theekayu said:


> This is me with my vintage Lady Dior large black lambskin with my student on his commencement day in Bangkok


 
Nice! Your watch matches it perfectly!


----------



## Myrkur

theekayu said:


> This is me with my vintage Lady Dior large black lambskin with my student on his commencement day in Bangkok



Nice


----------



## bagchic1

theekayu said:
			
		

> This is me with my vintage Lady Dior large black lambskin with my student on his commencement day in Bangkok



Nothing beats the classic black LD with gold HW.  It looks great on you.


----------



## theekayu

Thanks everyone


----------



## Vintasia

Ashire said:


> x
> Ps: Thanks KellyNg, she's a beauty!


 Oh my, I love your bag!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My purple beauty in the classroom, where I'm an American Literature teacher in a high school!


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> My purple beauty in the classroom, where I'm an American Literature teacher in a high school!


 
The bag is like a reward for all of your hard work


----------



## soxx

1st trip out with fushia python pochette


----------



## CoachCruiser

soxx said:


> 1st trip out with fushia python pochette


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## soxx

CoachCruiser said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks!  i love your purple patent too! Love this pochette so much more than chanel's wallet on chain.


----------



## Deborah1986

soxx said:


> 1st trip out with fushia python pochette


----------



## Deborah1986

_friday before the fashion show (sorry for the lighting face)







Waiting  dior flats & bag




_


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _friday before the fashion show (sorry for the lighting face)_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _Waiting  dior flats & bag_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


It's always nice to see pictures of your red Lady Dior. I can tell how much you adore it!

Wow a fashion show? Cool!


----------



## Sienna220

Ashire said:


> x
> Ps: Thanks KellyNg, she's a beauty!


I like it with the "red" - very chic.


----------



## Vectorpro

soxx said:


> 1st trip out with fushia python pochette



Nice soox! Do you find the chains tugging the sides of the pochette? I have young kids, do you think this python beauty is too fragile?


----------



## soxx

Vectorpro said:
			
		

> Nice soox! Do you find the chains tugging the sides of the pochette? I have young kids, do you think this python beauty is too fragile?



Becoz I shorten the chain by doing 1 round inside the flap and so it's tugging the sides of the pochette. Hmm, initially I thought it would be fragile but seems like it's holding up alright, at least I don't have to worry about scratch or scuffs. Lol. The only concern is the scales lifting but i could live with it. Anyway, I'm new to python bag and so not too sure how to maintain etc.


----------



## soxx

Deborah1986 said:
			
		

> friday before the fashion show (sorry for the lighting face)
> 
> Waiting  dior flats & bag



Love the red lady dior with the gold hardware and charm!


----------



## Serrazane

soxx said:


> 1st trip out with fushia python pochette



That python pochette looks gorgeous (and expensive lol)!


----------



## soxx

Serrazane said:


> That python pochette looks gorgeous (and expensive lol)!


 
Thanks!  err, i've been hanging in the Chanel forum for too long & it does increase my threshold limit of prices for bags.


----------



## averagejoe

soxx said:


> 1st trip out with fushia python pochette


 
Wow I totally missed this picture! Your python bag is HOT!


----------



## soxx

averagejoe said:


> Wow I totally missed this picture! Your python bag is HOT!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Aventine

CoachCruiser said:


> My purple beauty in the classroom, where I'm an American Literature teacher in a high school!



That book and all the desks brings back memories .  You are one stylish teacher.


----------



## Ashire

Sienna220 said:


> I like it with the "red" - very chic.



Thank you Sienna! ^_^


----------



## michi_chi

soxx said:


> 1st trip out with fushia python pochette


 
it's GORGEOUS! I love it!


----------



## michi_chi

Vectorpro said:


> Nice soox! Do you find the chains tugging the sides of the pochette? I have young kids, do you think this python beauty is too fragile?


 


soxx said:


> Becoz I shorten the chain by doing 1 round inside the flap and so it's tugging the sides of the pochette. Hmm, initially I thought it would be fragile but seems like it's holding up alright, at least I don't have to worry about scratch or scuffs. Lol. The only concern is the scales lifting but i could live with it. Anyway, I'm new to python bag and so not too sure how to maintain etc.


 
the python isn't fragile, but it definitely needs more care than your regular lambskin or patent leather because of the scales. The lifting of the scales is inevitable and will happen with time. *Never* use any lotions or other products on the python skin as this can cause more harm than good - exotic skins are more fragile than leather and using cleaning products can ruin it. 

To take better care of it, store it in its dust bag when not in use, keep out of sunlight and preferably away from the weather elements (ie keep in a cool dry place away from intense humidity, dry heat etc) and try to avoid wearing the bag against fabrics which will snag the scales which will cause the lifting to occur much sooner


----------



## CoachCruiser

Aventine said:


> That book and all the desks brings back memories . You are one stylish teacher.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## gohfelicia

CoachCruiser said:
			
		

> My purple beauty in the classroom, where I'm an American Literature teacher in a high school!



That's a unique and pretty colour.. Love it!


----------



## thecosmicgirl

hi, sorry for the late reply. In my opinion it's not a true red. And i agree with you, there is a hint of orange for this Grenade red. I think that the orange somehow highlights the bag when carried, which i think makes it more youthful than a true red. However a true red is forever timeless & classic & beautiful!



margaritas said:


> Beautiful picture!
> 
> I'm considering getting the grenade red. Would you say it's a true red? Cos it looks a little orange to me in the boutique but it could be the lighting...


----------



## adb

with my CD Ballerina flats at Avenue Montaigne, Paris, France


----------



## averagejoe

adb said:


> with my CD Ballerina flats at Avenue Montaigne, Paris, France
> View attachment 1890329


 
NICE! Avenue Montaigne looks beautiful in the backdrop.


----------



## adb

averagejoe said:
			
		

> NICE! Avenue Montaigne looks beautiful in the backdrop.



i actually want to live there..  one of my favorite streets..


----------



## Deborah1986

averagejoe said:


> It's always nice to see pictures of your red Lady Dior. I can tell how much you adore it!
> 
> Wow a fashion show? Cool!



Thank you for the big compliment  i really love my bag . The fashion show was amazing.



soxx said:


> Love the red lady dior with the gold hardware and charm!


Thank you


----------



## margaritas

thecosmicgirl said:


> hi, sorry for the late reply. In my opinion it's not a true red. And i agree with you, there is a hint of orange for this Grenade red. I think that the orange somehow highlights the bag when carried, which i think makes it more youthful than a true red. However a true red is forever timeless & classic & beautiful!



It's ok! I ended up getting a red Lady Dior a few months back. I can't remember the colour name but it's a true red. Love it!


----------



## angeluv101

Casual week at work with my new lock pouch


----------



## averagejoe

angeluv101 said:


> Casual week at work with my new lock pouch


 
What a beauty!


----------



## soxx

angeluv101 said:
			
		

> Casual week at work with my new lock pouch



So pretty! Is that the 12A Chanel ring? I've the same design in earrings.


----------



## angeluv101

soxx said:
			
		

> So pretty! Is that the 12A Chanel ring? I've the same design in earrings.



Thanks averagejoe. She is indeed gorgeous!

Yes soxx, it's the 12A ring. Lovely camellia flower hehe. Pls show more of your pink python NLP!


----------



## Serrazane

angeluv101 said:


> Casual week at work with my new lock pouch



Ah, can't ever get bored looking at this juicy red. Which reminds me, it's time for me to switch to my Lady Dior rendez-vous wallet in the same shade lol!

ETA: here she is, waiting for me to take her out.


----------



## averagejoe

Serrazane said:


> Ah, can't ever get bored looking at this juicy red. Which reminds me, it's time for me to switch to my Lady Dior rendez-vous wallet in the same shade lol!
> 
> ETA: here she is, waiting for me to take her out.
> 
> View attachment 1905855


 
Simply stunning!


----------



## adb

Serrazane said:
			
		

> Ah, can't ever get bored looking at this juicy red. Which reminds me, it's time for me to switch to my Lady Dior rendez-vous wallet in the same shade lol!
> 
> ETA: here she is, waiting for me to take her out.



has the same as yours! ahh... i miss her...  i don't use her nowadays because she requires big space in my bag.. can't bring her to work everyday..


----------



## Emerilla

Serrazane said:


> Ah, can't ever get bored looking at this juicy red. Which reminds me, it's time for me to switch to my Lady Dior rendez-vous wallet in the same shade lol!
> 
> ETA: here she is, waiting for me to take her out.
> 
> View attachment 1905855



I love your wallet, could you pls show me the interior and modeling pics as well?


----------



## Serrazane

Emerilla said:
			
		

> I love your wallet, could you pls show me the interior and modeling pics as well?



I can't seem to capture a good angle of the inside, so I'm taking a stock photo from the Internet. It shows you how functional the internal layout it, which is why I got it in the first place. 




Sorry, I don't have modeling shots. Kinda Internet shy lol. But the size is like any regular long wallets such as LV's Sarah wallet, or Chanel's long bifold wallet. I like that I can put my phone in the zipped compartment, provided I don't put too many coins in the other compartment. Then it becomes a cute clutch with chain!


----------



## Serrazane

averagejoe said:


> Simply stunning!


Thanks! 



adb said:


> has the same as yours! ahh... i miss her...  i don't use her nowadays because she requires big space in my bag.. can't bring her to work everyday..



True, the wallet takes up a lot of space. I rotate wallets too, so I make a conscious effort to use bigger bags when I use the Rendez-vous wallet. But I also use it on its own when I'm running errands.


----------



## sequoia

Katie2106 said:


> This is me with my Panarea tote in seasonal red color.. Thank you for letting me share!!:greengrin:



How is your panarea holding up? Do you think its a good, casual everyday bag? I'm loving the look of this bag...


----------



## sequoia

thecosmicgirl said:


> This is my sweet grandmother posing with my new Lady Dior in grenade red.



Very cute!!


----------



## michi_chi

sequoia said:


> How is your panarea holding up? Do you think its a good, casual everyday bag? I'm loving the look of this bag...


 
I got my small silver Panarea for Christmas last year and have been using it every day for 10 months now. Apart from some slight folding at the bottom corners of the bag which occurs over time (because it's not made of stiff leather like the LV Neverfull), it has held up really well and I love it! I've not had to clean it at all (it's coated canvas so is sturdier when it comes to getting dirty compared to lambskin or patent). The only treatment I've done on it is used waterproof spray on the leather handles.

In spite of the folding of the corners, I really think it adds to the character of the bag. Because the proportions of the bottom to the top aren't as exaggerated as the Neverfull, it looks a bit like a bucket when it's still stiff, so I prefer the folding to the corners because it adds to the character of the Dior Panarea. 

With the small size, you can also fit a lot of stuff in it and I'm only 5'5" - I carry my A5 sized hardback diary, my kindle, medium sized Lady Dior long wallet, my Dior sunglasses in its hard case, coin purse, foldable shopping bag, tissue and Kindle in the main compartment; in the zipped compartment my inhaler, lip balm, keys, throat lozenges and some pain killers as well as my work badge; there's still a lot of space in the other parts to put more, although it's advised that you don't weigh down the bag (whether you get the Panarea or the Neverfull) because of the thin leather straps. Over time, the weight can strain the leather and heavier items being carried in the bag frequently means wear and tear occurs more quickly than if you were more careful with how much weight you put inside your bag  a lot of women here carry LV or Chanel bags, but I have to say apart from one Spanish tourist I saw carrying the small purple Panarea, I have been the only person carrying a Dior around Edinburgh since I came here 4 years ago!


----------



## Emerilla

Serrazane said:


> I can't seem to capture a good angle of the inside, so I'm taking a stock photo from the Internet. It shows you how functional the internal layout it, which is why I got it in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 1909797
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have modeling shots. Kinda Internet shy lol. But the size is like any regular long wallets such as LV's Sarah wallet, or Chanel's long bifold wallet. I like that I can put my phone in the zipped compartment, provided I don't put too many coins in the other compartment. Then it becomes a cute clutch with chain!



Thanks for the pics, I'm glad I remembered to check this page because I didn't get a notification for your reply. I really like this wallet. Is is comfortable worn on your shoulder or does it sit tight under your arm? Thanks for helping me make a decision


----------



## Serrazane

Emerilla said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics, I'm glad I remembered to check this page because I didn't get a notification for your reply. I really like this wallet. Is is comfortable worn on your shoulder or does it sit tight under your arm? Thanks for helping me make a decision



The chain is short. It's meant to be hand-carried. You can carry it on the shoulder if you've got very slim arms lol! But it looks weird IMO.
Here's a pic of the chain with both ends hooked on the same side, wristlet-style. I removed the D.i.o.r charms in this case. I love the versatility of this wallet.


----------



## averagejoe

Serrazane said:


> The chain is short. It's meant to be hand-carried. You can carry it on the shoulder if you've got very slim arms lol! But it looks weird IMO.
> Here's a pic of the chain with both ends hooked on the same side, wristlet-style. I removed the D.i.o.r charms in this case. I love the versatility of this wallet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913874


 
J'adore!!! Didn't think that it could be used as a wristlet as well. So versatile!


----------



## sequoia

Thank you so much for the details about your panarea and a review of this bag!!! It is beyond helpful ! I love how the panarea looks so feminine as well 



michi_chi said:


> I got my small silver Panarea for Christmas last year and have been using it every day for 10 months now. Apart from some slight folding at the bottom corners of the bag which occurs over time (because it's not made of stiff leather like the LV Neverfull), it has held up really well and I love it! I've not had to clean it at all (it's coated canvas so is sturdier when it comes to getting dirty compared to lambskin or patent). The only treatment I've done on it is used waterproof spray on the leather handles.
> 
> In spite of the folding of the corners, I really think it adds to the character of the bag. Because the proportions of the bottom to the top aren't as exaggerated as the Neverfull, it looks a bit like a bucket when it's still stiff, so I prefer the folding to the corners because it adds to the character of the Dior Panarea.
> 
> With the small size, you can also fit a lot of stuff in it and I'm only 5'5" - I carry my A5 sized hardback diary, my kindle, medium sized Lady Dior long wallet, my Dior sunglasses in its hard case, coin purse, foldable shopping bag, tissue and Kindle in the main compartment; in the zipped compartment my inhaler, lip balm, keys, throat lozenges and some pain killers as well as my work badge; there's still a lot of space in the other parts to put more, although it's advised that you don't weigh down the bag (whether you get the Panarea or the Neverfull) because of the thin leather straps. Over time, the weight can strain the leather and heavier items being carried in the bag frequently means wear and tear occurs more quickly than if you were more careful with how much weight you put inside your bag  a lot of women here carry LV or Chanel bags, but I have to say apart from one Spanish tourist I saw carrying the small purple Panarea, I have been the only person carrying a Dior around Edinburgh since I came here 4 years ago!


----------



## Emerilla

Serrazane said:


> The chain is short. It's meant to be hand-carried. You can carry it on the shoulder if you've got very slim arms lol! But it looks weird IMO.
> Here's a pic of the chain with both ends hooked on the same side, wristlet-style. I removed the D.i.o.r charms in this case. I love the versatility of this wallet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913874



WOW the more I look at your wallet the more I fall in love. I totally adore it, and you're right, it really is versatile. Congrats again


----------



## AverageHuman

happy halloween everyone!!

how are you all doing? currently am a bit busy preparing for graduation show but was able to catch up with friends last night and had a halloween party!

here are some pics...

Dior tattoo tights, Dior belt, ralph lauren rugby jacket,galliano bag


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> happy halloween everyone!!
> 
> how are you all doing? currently am a bit busy preparing for graduation show but was able to catch up with friends last night and had a halloween party!
> 
> here are some pics...
> 
> Dior tattoo tights, Dior belt, ralph lauren rugby jacket,galliano bag


 
I absolutely love, love, LOVE your tattoo shirt and big buckle belt! I love tattoo-inspired clothing and meaningful tattoos (that's why I've gotten 6 till now haha ), but that large buckle always gives me a romantic goth feel to it!


----------



## averagejoe

Those tattoo tights are awesome, as is the rest of your outfit! The hooded jacket is so gothic!


----------



## vink

kellyng said:
			
		

> happy halloween everyone!!
> 
> how are you all doing? currently am a bit busy preparing for graduation show but was able to catch up with friends last night and had a halloween party!
> 
> here are some pics...
> 
> Dior tattoo tights, Dior belt, ralph lauren rugby jacket,galliano bag



Love your Halloween outfit!!!! It's just perfect!


----------



## shinchanlee




----------



## Cocoberry

shinchanlee said:


> View attachment 1935633
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935634



Hi shinchanlee. May i know what size is ur pink lady dior? Love ur pink dior so much! Where u bought it?


----------



## shinchanlee

Cocoberry said:
			
		

> Hi shinchanlee. May i know what size is ur pink lady dior? Love ur pink dior so much! Where u bought it?



It was bought in star hill Kuala Lumpur May 2012, its lady dior small size. they had only one in the store if I am not mistaken


----------



## michi_chi

Cocoberry said:


> Hi shinchanlee. May i know what size is ur pink lady dior? Love ur pink dior so much! Where u bought it?


 


shinchanlee said:


> It was bought in star hill Kuala Lumpur May 2012, its lady dior small size. they had only one in the store if I am not mistaken


 
That is the *medium* size Lady Dior, it also comes in Small which is also referred to as the evening bag size because it only fits the main essentials and the Large which is as big as a briefcase. The Medium size is the most popular one


----------



## Cocoberry

shinchanlee said:


> It was bought in star hill Kuala Lumpur May 2012, its lady dior small size. they had only one in the store if I am not mistaken



May i know how much in malaysia? Im from kl too  
Wish to get my first lady dior soon.. Hehe..but i prefer medium. Size small is too small for me. 
Anyone know wat is the price in paris?


----------



## Cocoberry

michi_chi said:


> That is the *medium* size Lady Dior, it also comes in Small which is also referred to as the evening bag size because it only fits the main essentials and the Large which is as big as a briefcase. The Medium size is the most popular one


 

Thanks for ur reply. I love the medium one as well. Wish to get it soon!


----------



## michi_chi

Cocoberry said:


> May i know how much in malaysia? Im from kl too
> Wish to get my first lady dior soon.. Hehe..but i prefer medium. Size small is too small for me.
> Anyone know wat is the price in paris?


 
the Medium Lady Dior is RM 8300 in Malaysia and 2500 in France. All price information worldwide are constantly updated here by members of the forum

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


----------



## Cocoberry

michi_chi said:


> the Medium Lady Dior is RM 8300 in Malaysia and 2500 in France. All price information worldwide are constantly updated here by members of the forum
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html



Hm.. Malaysia price is cheaper than france?


----------



## michi_chi

Cocoberry said:


> Hm.. Malaysia price is cheaper than france?


 
those are the prices that members have provided, but remember that if you are purchasing products from the EU and are taking it out of the EU zone, you get tax back, so it's possible that after taxes the price in France is cheaper


----------



## Cocoberry

michi_chi said:


> those are the prices that members have provided, but remember that if you are purchasing products from the EU and are taking it out of the EU zone, you get tax back, so it's possible that after taxes the price in France is cheaper



Thanks for ur kind reply  sorry im not into dior. i heard theres size M L XL? actually how many sizes does dior hv?


----------



## Deborah1986

shinchanlee said:


> View attachment 1935633
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935634



Love it. Love the pink.


----------



## Marble

Cocoberry said:


> May i know how much in malaysia? Im from kl too
> Wish to get my first lady dior soon.. Hehe..but i prefer medium. Size small is too small for me.
> Anyone know wat is the price in paris?



Hi, just like to clarify that the price for medium lady dior in Malaysia is RM 11,800 and large lady dior is RM 13,300 (excluding special edition).


----------



## michi_chi

michi_chi said:


> That is the *medium* size Lady Dior, it also comes in Small which is also referred to as the evening bag size because it only fits the main essentials and the Large which is as big as a briefcase. The Medium size is the most popular one


 


Cocoberry said:


> Thanks for ur kind reply  sorry im not into dior. i heard theres size M L XL? actually how many sizes does dior hv?


 
there are 3 sizes which I've already answered in a previous post, quoted above


----------



## Cocoberry

michi_chi said:


> there are 3 sizes which I've already answered in a previous post, quoted above



Thank you very much hun...


----------



## pinoko24

I know this is not a very good picture of what I want to show -_-!! 




A close up, better?


----------



## averagejoe

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1952658
> 
> 
> I know this is not a very good picture of what I want to show -_-!!
> 
> View attachment 1952664
> 
> 
> A close up, better?



What a beautiful white Dior VIII watch! Congratulations!


----------



## Maryam_Lady

All pic are nice


----------



## soxx

Out shopping with my pink python new lock pochette


----------



## rk4265

Love it


----------



## averagejoe

Nice python New Lock pouchette! It certainly adds a pop of colour to your outfit!


----------



## LeanneBloom

Went to friends' company Xmas party last night, and saw many pretty Chanel bags, so I was very glad I brought my purple miss Dior


----------



## averagejoe

LeanneBloom said:


> Went to friends' company Xmas party last night, and saw many pretty Chanel bags, so I was very glad I brought my purple miss Dior
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976533



Nice!!!

Yeah I notice that at most Xmas parties that I've gone to, there is at least one Chanel flap bag.


----------



## soxx

LeanneBloom said:
			
		

> Went to friends' company Xmas party last night, and saw many pretty Chanel bags, so I was very glad I brought my purple miss Dior



Pretty! I'm sure your purple miss dior attract more attention than the chanel bags.


----------



## Perfect Day

soxx said:


> Out shopping with my pink python new lock pochette



Love it, congratulations.


----------



## Serrazane

soxx said:


> Pretty! I'm sure your purple miss dior attract more attention than the chanel bags.



Yeah, it would definitely attract my attention if I was there. I get tired of seeing black jumbos and m/l's lol.


----------



## Serrazane

soxx said:


> Out shopping with my pink python new lock pochette



Love it! The chain drop seems perfect on you.


----------



## Serrazane

LeanneBloom said:


> Went to friends' company Xmas party last night, and saw many pretty Chanel bags, so I was very glad I brought my purple miss Dior
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976533



Definitely a head-turner! Looks great on you.


----------



## daphnelyzed

Two of my fav colours and found myself wearing the same trench in different seasons!


----------



## averagejoe

daphnelyzed said:


> Two of my fav colours and found myself wearing the same trench in different seasons!
> 
> View attachment 1980399



The two Lady Dior bags both match the coat very well. The pink one adds a nice touch of colour, while the white keeps your look neutral.


----------



## Maddy luv

soxx said:


> Out shopping with my pink python new lock pochette


beautiful pop pouchette, i love it!!


----------



## Maddy luv

LeanneBloom said:


> Went to friends' company Xmas party last night, and saw many pretty Chanel bags, so I was very glad I brought my purple miss Dior
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976533


Nice outfit and bag!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

So excited about the way this purple goes with my shirt and jeans today. I love this bag!!!


----------



## averagejoe

CoachCruiser said:


> So excited about the way this purple goes with my shirt and jeans today. I love this bag!!!



It really matches your outfit! It brings out the bit of purple in your top.


----------



## CoachCruiser

averagejoe said:


> It really matches your outfit! It brings out the bit of purple in your top.



Thank you!!


----------



## angeluv101

Brought Ms New Lock rouge for Xmas shopping tdy!


----------



## averagejoe

angeluv101 said:


> Brought Ms New Lock rouge for Xmas shopping tdy!



Tres chic!!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

hi everyone! this is my very first post! love all the pics. this is my offering. my lovely red Dior with crystals on the hardware. got it from the boutique a few years back but it's still just as pretty.  

i have the full story on my blog ~ www.theyoungandchic.blogspot.com


----------



## averagejoe

theYoungandChic said:


> hi everyone! this is my very first post! love all the pics. this is my offering. my lovely red Dior with crystals on the hardware. got it from the boutique a few years back but it's still just as pretty.
> 
> i have the full story on my blog ~ www.theyoungandchic.blogspot.com



Nice! This style is still one of my favourites from Galliano's earlier collections.


----------



## theYoungandChic

thanks averagejoe! this design is to die for for sure. its a few years old mais j'adore.


----------



## Deborah1986

angeluv101 said:


> Brought Ms New Lock rouge for Xmas shopping tdy!



_pretty looking good._


----------



## theYoungandChic

hi all! this is my Dior Christal watch. love wearing this as a watch n as a bracelet also. 

u can read the backstory on www.theyoungandchic.blogspot.com


----------



## averagejoe

theYoungandChic said:


> hi all! this is my Dior Christal watch. love wearing this as a watch n as a bracelet also.
> 
> u can read the backstory on www.theyoungandchic.blogspot.com



STUNNING! The Mirror Grey colour of the Christal is my favourite!


----------



## theYoungandChic

thanks averagejoe! this watch definitely turns many heads.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Not really in action but my new scarf bought on heathrow airport










Merry Christmasxtree:_


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _Not really in action but my new scarf bought on heathrow airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmasxtree:_



Wow very pretty! Looks like a bouquet of flowers with a love letter attached!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Midnight Christmas Mass pictured with my cousin. 

My favorite eastern outfit (Vietnamese 'ao dai' long dress) with my favorite western designer bag.


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

ThisVNchick said:


> Midnight Christmas Mass pictured with my cousin.
> 
> My favorite eastern outfit (Vietnamese 'ao dai' long dress) with my favorite western designer bag.



I love your lady dior!! Beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Midnight Christmas Mass pictured with my cousin.
> 
> My favorite eastern outfit (Vietnamese 'ao dai' long dress) with my favorite western designer bag.



Very elegant!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Happy Holidays _


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _Happy Holidays _



Tres tres chic


----------



## kaitydid

ThisVNchick said:
			
		

> Midnight Christmas Mass pictured with my cousin.
> 
> My favorite eastern outfit (Vietnamese 'ao dai' long dress) with my favorite western designer bag.



You look fabulous! Your Lady Dior is the perfect touch to your outfit.


----------



## AverageHuman

haven't been here for months,how are you all doing?

my mum came to Japan and we spend holidays together.
it's 2013 year of the snake and i took my purple samourai along 
happy new year and hope you enjoy your dior as well~~!!


----------



## BDgirl

kellyng said:


> haven't been here for months,how are you all doing?
> 
> my mum came to Japan and we spend holidays together.
> it's 2013 year of the snake and i took my purple samourai along
> happy new year and hope you enjoy your dior as well~~!!



Wow,  your photos look like straight out of a magazine!  Love your purple bag,  it's so unique.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> haven't been here for months,how are you all doing?
> 
> my mum came to Japan and we spend holidays together.
> it's 2013 year of the snake and i took my purple samourai along
> happy new year and hope you enjoy your dior as well~~!!



What stunning fashion photos! I love seeing your outfits, especially with the Samourai.


----------



## Luxurykebaya

My 1st Dior bag! it's lady dior which purchased last week..love her so much!


----------



## averagejoe

Luxurykebaya said:


> My 1st Dior bag! it's lady dior which purchased last week..love her so much!



Nice!  Congratulations on your first Dior! The Lady Dior is the best Dior bag to start a Dior collection with.


----------



## Luxurykebaya

averagejoe said:


> Nice!  Congratulations on your first Dior! The Lady Dior is the best Dior bag to start a Dior collection with.


Thank u..well that's my self reward after i have submitted my phd research progress to my lecturer. Well. wish me luck for my phd, hope to complete it in 2015, and after that ill get more purses for self reward..LOL...

my wishlist: Chanel Vintage maxi in lambskin, Orange hermes birkin 35, Lady Dior medium in Pink color


----------



## CC Interlock

kellyng said:


> haven't been here for months,how are you all doing?
> 
> my mum came to Japan and we spend holidays together.
> it's 2013 year of the snake and i took my purple samourai along
> happy new year and hope you enjoy your dior as well~~!![/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly! Love every photo.


----------



## AverageHuman

BDgirl said:


> Wow,  your photos look like straight out of a magazine!  Love your purple bag,  it's so unique.


thanks BDgirl!!! my mum took the pics as she come to japan for vacation! oh...by the way,i'm studying in Japan!



averagejoe said:


> What stunning fashion photos! I love seeing your outfits, especially with the Samourai.


joe~~~~~!! thanks!! glad to see you! Lol~ i love seeing your outfit too! very casual yet trendy, any pics taken recently?



CC Interlock said:


> kellyng said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't been here for months,how are you all doing?
> 
> my mum came to Japan and we spend holidays together.
> it's 2013 year of the snake and i took my purple samourai along
> happy new year and hope you enjoy your dior as well~~!![/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly! Love every photo.
> 
> 
> 
> CC Interlock,thanks for your sweet words, dear!
Click to expand...


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> joe~~~~~!! thanks!! glad to see you! Lol~ i love seeing your outfit too! very casual yet trendy, any pics taken recently?




Oh not recently. There is slush everywhere in Toronto and I haven't been dressing my best. Pants and shoes/boots get dirty salt and slush stains during this time of year.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Oh not recently. There is slush everywhere in Toronto and I haven't been dressing my best. Pants and shoes/boots get dirty salt and slush stains during this time of year.



oh...i see!! it hasn't started snowing yet in Tokyo but it's freezing cold! 
honestly, you,emi and other guys here can open a dior styling thread and it's just for men!


----------



## AverageHuman

hang out with friends in Dolce & Gabbana napoleon shearling coat and "remove it before flight" dior shearling bag.


----------



## soxx

kellyng said:
			
		

> hang out with friends in Dolce & Gabbana napoleon shearling coat and "remove it before flight" dior shearling bag.



Stunning!


----------



## llaga22

My niece with Dior blazer I found thrifting.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> hang out with friends in Dolce & Gabbana napoleon shearling coat and "remove it before flight" dior shearling bag.



Wow your outfit matches completely! Stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

llaga22 said:


> My niece with Dior blazer I found thrifting.
> 
> View attachment 2010337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010339



Interesting stripes! Congratulations on your find!


----------



## llaga22

Seriously, someone in my area keeps donating Dior- blazers, unworn wit tags silk robe and suits!


----------



## ThisVNchick

31ruuecaambon said:


> I love your lady dior!! Beautiful!





averagejoe said:


> Very elegant!





kaitydid said:


> You look fabulous! Your Lady Dior is the perfect touch to your outfit.




Thank you all  

I've waited a good 5 years to find the perfect red bag and I think this was it. This red was just tdf! 

I hoped everyone had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## hinnie

Love everyone's photos. You guys make me really want to get a New Lock pouchette now 

Here are pics of me and my Miss Dior


----------



## ThisVNchick

hinnie said:


> Love everyone's photos. You guys make me really want to get a New Lock pouchette now
> 
> Here are pics of me and my Miss Dior



Ahhh, I LOVEEEE the chain on this bag. Now you want me to get a Miss Dior instead of a New Lock! /:


----------



## Gi.Ngo

hinnie said:


> Love everyone's photos. You guys make me really want to get a New Lock pouchette now
> 
> Here are pics of me and my Miss Dior


Hi..
May I ask what size is your Miss Dior?


----------



## All Smiles

ThisVNchick said:
			
		

> Midnight Christmas Mass pictured with my cousin.
> 
> My favorite eastern outfit (Vietnamese 'ao dai' long dress) with my favorite western designer bag.



Stunning especially the ao dai, so sad I can't pull off an ao dai anymore


----------



## ThisVNchick

All Smiles said:


> Stunning especially the ao dai, so sad I can't pull off an ao dai anymore



My mom always said anyone can pull it off, and I'm pretty sure you still can  

The 'ao dai', well the dress (pants not included), is made of lace. It photographs well but gets caught on everything! I would not recommend it.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

finally have a modeling pic of my Dior Christal bracelet watch.


----------



## averagejoe

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> finally have a modeling pic of my Dior Christal bracelet watch.



Very sparkly and glamourous!


----------



## theYoungandChic

averagejoe said:


> Very sparkly and glamourous!



thanks averagejoe!


----------



## averagejoe

theYoungandChic said:


> thanks averagejoe!



You're welcome! I have the Christal chronograph in Mirror Grey, and it's one of those watches that I will never get tired of. Even after having owned it for a few years, I still can't resist the urge to just look at it when I'm wearing it. The way the sapphire crystal reflects light is mesmerizing.


----------



## theYoungandChic

averagejoe said:


> You're welcome! I have the Christal chronograph in Mirror Grey, and it's one of those watches that I will never get tired of. Even after having owned it for a few years, I still can't resist the urge to just look at it when I'm wearing it. The way the sapphire crystal reflects light is mesmerizing.



i agree!


----------



## Deborah1986

_


averagejoe said:



			Tres tres chic 

Click to expand...

Thank you 



hinnie said:



			Love everyone's photos. You guys make me really want to get a New Lock pouchette now 

Click to expand...


LOVE your outfit_


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

some modeling pics of my Dior red handbag with crystallized hardware. it looks small but because of the width, i can fit a bunch of things in it!


----------



## averagejoe

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> some modeling pics of my Dior red handbag with crystallized hardware. it looks small but because of the width, i can fit a bunch of things in it!



Your outfit is awesome, and reminds me of Dior's "sexy" days back then when the Hardcore and Latest Blonde were introduced.


----------



## theYoungandChic

averagejoe said:


> Your outfit is awesome, and reminds me of Dior's "sexy" days back then when the Hardcore and Latest Blonde were introduced.



thanks averagejoe!  i just saw today that Galliano might be back!


----------



## averagejoe

theYoungandChic said:


> thanks averagejoe!  i just saw today that Galliano might be back!



I heard that too! It will be exciting to see how he revives another label.


----------



## AverageHuman

theYoungandChic said:


> thanks averagejoe!  i just saw today that Galliano might be back!



love your pic and drooling over your pretty legs!!!

by the way,thanks for the info as i always hope to see his design!!


----------



## tutushopper

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> some modeling pics of my Dior red handbag with crystallized hardware. it looks small but because of the width, i can fit a bunch of things in it!



Totally chic and fabulous look!


----------



## theYoungandChic

kellyng said:


> love your pic and drooling over your pretty legs!!!
> 
> by the way,thanks for the info as i always hope to see his design!!



thanks kellyng!


----------



## Vesuvia

The Milly-La-Foret is very roomy, funcional and the touch is so soft.


----------



## rk4265

Vesuvia said:


> The Milly-La-Foret is very roomy, funcional and the touch is so soft.


Lovely!


----------



## averagejoe

Vesuvia said:


> The Milly-La-Foret is very roomy, funcional and the touch is so soft.



Aww it looks very cute! And I love the bright-coloured contrast lining!


----------



## daoying_melody

Got it gorgeous Purple last week!


----------



## Myrkur

daoying_melody said:


> Got it gorgeous Purple last week!



nice color!


----------



## tutushopper

Vesuvia said:


> The Milly-La-Foret is very roomy, funcional and the touch is so soft.



LOVE the lining color, and the bag looks really soft and lovely!


----------



## soxx

daoying_melody said:


> Got it gorgeous Purple last week!



Congrats! I'm also eyeing this purple and can't wait to get it!


----------



## tutushopper

daoying_melody said:


> Got it gorgeous Purple last week!



Really pretty color!


----------



## cherho

It's been awhile since I last stepped in the Dior forum, but I have been recently using my lady Dior bag and thought that I should share some pics! My first pics of this bag in my reveal was quite bad (the bag turned out black), so I hope these pics will do more justice to the rich dark blue hue.


----------



## soxx

cherho said:


> It's been awhile since I last stepped in the Dior forum, but I have been recently using my lady Dior bag and thought that I should share some pics! My first pics of this bag in my reveal was quite bad (the bag turned out black), so I hope these pics will do more justice to the rich dark blue hue.



It still look like black colour to me. Anyway, just as amazing and the large looks like a good size! Makes me yearn for a lady dior in large!


----------



## tutushopper

cherho said:


> It's been awhile since I last stepped in the Dior forum, but I have been recently using my lady Dior bag and thought that I should share some pics! My first pics of this bag in my reveal was quite bad (the bag turned out black), so I hope these pics will do more justice to the rich dark blue hue.



Stunning color; glad you are using this lovely Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

cherho said:


> It's been awhile since I last stepped in the Dior forum, but I have been recently using my lady Dior bag and thought that I should share some pics! My first pics of this bag in my reveal was quite bad (the bag turned out black), so I hope these pics will do more justice to the rich dark blue hue.



Stunning!!!


----------



## nordin1n

My one and only Dior


----------



## tutushopper

nordin1n said:


> My one and only Dior



Absolutely stunning Diorissimo! Fabulous color and love the contrast lining color with this.


----------



## rk4265

Wow love it!


----------



## averagejoe

nordin1n said:


> My one and only Dior



Wow this colour goes so well with your jeans!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

nordin1n said:
			
		

> My one and only Dior



Very pretty!


----------



## nordin1n

BagLVer4Life said:


> Very pretty!





averagejoe said:


> Wow this colour goes so well with your jeans!





rk4265 said:


> Wow love it!





tutushopper said:


> Absolutely stunning Diorissimo! Fabulous color and love the contrast lining color with this.



Thank-you.


----------



## soxx

nordin1n said:


> My one and only Dior



Gorgeous!


----------



## pinoko24

Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^


----------



## averagejoe

pinoko24 said:


> Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^



Your outfits are adorable! I especially love the way you matched the light pink with a blue outfit.

Loving all of your Diors!


----------



## soxx

pinoko24 said:


> Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^



Love your miss Dior and limited lady!
Dior always have the most beautiful shades of pinks to choose from!


----------



## soxx

My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.


----------



## dxs

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.


Love love your bags !!! You look great with the bag.


----------



## soxx

dxs said:


> Love love your bags !!! You look great with the bag.



Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## rk4265

Love that color


----------



## attyxthomas

Having coffee and breakfast at panera


----------



## a4alice

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



OMG!!!! This is perfect because I've always wanted to know how the lilac would look on person. Love it!!


----------



## a4alice

pinoko24 said:


> Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^



Lovely collection! May I ask how much the limited lady is?


----------



## soxx

a4alice said:


> OMG!!!! This is perfect because I've always wanted to know how the lilac would look on person. Love it!!



Are we going to be bag twins?


----------



## a4alice

soxx said:


> Are we going to be bag twins?



Hahahaha I'll post pics once I receive my lilac too!!! Btw, how useful is the new lock pochette? I'm thinking about getting it in the regular lambskin/patent.


----------



## tutushopper

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



Beautiful and the LD looks fabulous on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Summerof89

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



That lilac LD is absolutely breathtaking I am soooooooo jealous!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



Wow the lavender is so pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

attyxthomas said:


> Having coffee and breakfast at panera
> 
> View attachment 2043433



Simply lovely


----------



## soxx

a4alice said:


> Hahahaha I'll post pics once I receive my lilac too!!! Btw, how useful is the new lock pochette? I'm thinking about getting it in the regular lambskin/patent.



It's pretty roomy, good to use if you are not carrying alot of stuff. Can use as clutch, cross body sling or wear by side with single or double chain.
There are plenty of threads on the new lock pochette. I did a reveal of my pink python pochette with comparison to Chanel's wallet on chain.


----------



## Summerof89

Medium lilac lambskin is now on my wish list


----------



## soxx

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful and the LD looks fabulous on you!  Congrats!





katelynmsy said:


> That lilac LD is absolutely breathtaking I am soooooooo jealous!!!!





averagejoe said:


> Wow the lavender is so pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## blackjuicyapple

soxx said:
			
		

> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



Beautiful!! Both of them. The mini really caught my eye. Where did u get them n may I ask how much was it when u bought it? 
Thanx n enjoy ur bags&#128521;


----------



## soxx

blackjuicyapple said:
			
		

> Beautiful!! Both of them. The mini really caught my eye. Where did u get them n may I ask how much was it when u bought it?
> Thanx n enjoy ur bagsdde09



Thanks! Are you referring to the fushia pink python pochette? I got it from Singapore boutique at SGD3200.


----------



## nordin1n

soxx said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank-you dear



soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.




 Simply beautiful ... The lavender is a stunning color. I had the chance to view and try the  lavender LD the other day ...  Very sweet n stunning! If only I could purchase more than one bag ...


----------



## nordin1n

pinoko24 said:


> Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^



Love yr limited LD


----------



## AverageHuman

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



great pics! i especially love how you match your pink chiffon dress with your LD! very feminine!!!



attyxthomas said:


> Having coffee and breakfast at panera
> 
> View attachment 2043433



lovely pic!!


----------



## soxx

kellyng said:


> great pics! i especially love how you match your pink chiffon dress with your LD! very feminine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely pic!!



Thanks!  I'm bad at dressing and actually having abit of problem trying to find clothes in my wardrobe to go with the lilac colour.


----------



## AverageHuman

soxx said:


> Thanks!  I'm bad at dressing and actually having abit of problem trying to find clothes in my wardrobe to go with the lilac colour.


Lol&#65374;&#65374;if you hardly find clothes to match the bag, that will become a good reason to go shopping


----------



## Maddy luv

cherho said:


> It's been awhile since I last stepped in the Dior forum, but I have been recently using my lady Dior bag and thought that I should share some pics! My first pics of this bag in my reveal was quite bad (the bag turned out black), so I hope these pics will do more justice to the rich dark blue hue.





nordin1n said:


> My one and only Dior





pinoko24 said:


> Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^



Gorgeous bags and colors, i them.


----------



## angelqueen88

With my first LD.


----------



## AverageHuman

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.



do you want to hang out with me sometime? (whistling)

great pics!! BRAVO!


----------



## soxx

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.



So pretty! Love your pink LD!


----------



## tutushopper

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.



Gorgeous!


----------



## angelqueen88

soxx said:


> So pretty! Love your pink LD!



Thank you. I love it too.


----------



## angelqueen88

kellyng said:


> do you want to hang out with me sometime? (whistling)
> 
> great pics!! BRAVO!


lol..thank you. And sure. Where are you located at?..lol.


----------



## pearlgrass

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.



Wow, that's a pretty PINK! Great choice!


----------



## angelqueen88

pearlgrass said:


> Wow, that's a pretty PINK! Great choice!



Thank you, and I die for this pink and it is hard to find.


----------



## blackjuicyapple

soxx said:
			
		

> Thanks! Are you referring to the fushia pink python pochette? I got it from Singapore boutique at SGD3200.



Yes, the pochette. It's really beautiful.


----------



## soxx

With my fushia python pochette.


----------



## U-lala

soxx said:


> With my fushia python pochette.



Very cute!


----------



## Everydayshopper

Hello!! I'm new to posting on purse forum but quite the lurker haha. Here is my Miss Dior Pochette, bought from the Dior boutique at Holt Renfrew Vancouver Dec 2012.. the xmas present from hubby. Cheers!!


----------



## tutushopper

soxx said:


> With my fushia python pochette.



Great pop of color with your outfit; very chic!



Everydayshopper said:


> Hello!! I'm new to posting on purse forum but quite the lurker haha. Here is my Miss Dior Pochette, bought from the Dior boutique at Holt Renfrew Vancouver Dec 2012.. the xmas present from hubby. Cheers!!



Congrats!  Lovely Pochette!


----------



## averagejoe

soxx said:


> With my fushia python pochette.



The python looks stunning, especially in fushia 



Everydayshopper said:


> Hello!! I'm new to posting on purse forum but quite the lurker haha. Here is my Miss Dior Pochette, bought from the Dior boutique at Holt Renfrew Vancouver Dec 2012.. the xmas present from hubby. Cheers!!



Beautiful! 

By the way, it's the "New Lock" pouchette, not "Miss Dior".


----------



## Everydayshopper

Thanks for the clarification AverageJoe!! I'm not well-versed in purse talk yet


----------



## Flip88

Everydayshopper said:


> Hello!! I'm new to posting on purse forum but quite the lurker haha. Here is my Miss Dior Pochette, bought from the Dior boutique at Holt Renfrew Vancouver Dec 2012.. the xmas present from hubby. Cheers!!



Awesome,  I love this,  congratulations


----------



## janoame

What about vintage?


----------



## angeluv101

Chinese New Year visiting with Ms Red new lock Pochette...




Here's her with LV de cles in Pomme Red


----------



## averagejoe

angeluv101 said:


> Chinese New Year visiting with Ms Red new lock Pochette...
> 
> View attachment 2068275
> 
> 
> Here's her with LV de cles in Pomme Red
> 
> View attachment 2068274



Nice!!!


----------



## tutushopper

angeluv101 said:


> Chinese New Year visiting with Ms Red new lock Pochette...
> 
> View attachment 2068275
> 
> 
> Here's her with LV de cles in Pomme Red
> 
> View attachment 2068274



Really pretty!


----------



## kochupurackal

went to town today with my new Lace Lady Dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it


----------



## kochupurackal

averagejoe said:


> The python looks stunning, especially in fushia
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> By the way, it's the "New Lock" pouchette, not "Miss Dior".


Hmm, Joe, that was a useful info regarding the miss dior and new lock pochette...i sold new lock bag but in the description, i said miss dior because i thought it is.....they both look same to me that i found it hard to differentiate. Thankfully the buyer didn't know how to differentiate either!

Ehmm  dont 4get to post ur Dior pics as promised in a previous thread...in your own time.


----------



## ThisVNchick

kochupurackal said:


> went to town today with my new lace lady dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it



love it!!


----------



## CC Interlock

kochupurackal said:


> went to town today with my new Lace Lady Dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CC Interlock

First time to pair with this outfit.


----------



## averagejoe

CC Interlock said:


> First time to pair with this outfit.



Loving your outfit!!!


----------



## averagejoe

kochupurackal said:


> went to town today with my new Lace Lady Dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it



Oh you got the matching jacket too


----------



## honey

kochupurackal said:


> went to town today with my new Lace Lady Dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it


Gorgeous!


----------



## kochupurackal

CC Interlock said:


> First time to pair with this outfit.


The Samourai!!!!!!ohhhhhh love it...your sammy reminds me of getting one for myself in that colour..i was thinking about it for a while and then the same bag as urs came on ebay for a bargain of under 1500 usd but i didnt buy it....instead i bought it in other colours..but i think i need to change my mind.....by the way, thanks for your comment on my outfit.


----------



## kochupurackal

ThisVNchick said:


> love it!!





CC Interlock said:


> Gorgeous!!!





averagejoe said:


> Oh you got the matching jacket too





honey said:


> Gorgeous!




thanks for your compliments guys.....actually i did post some reveal pics of that lace lady dior a couple of days back..here it is if you are interested

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/reveal-limited-edition-lady-dior-803868.html


----------



## CC Interlock

averagejoe said:


> Loving your outfit!!!


Thanks


----------



## tutushopper

CC Interlock said:


> First time to pair with this outfit.



So lovely!



kochupurackal said:


> went to town today with my new Lace Lady Dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it


So nice!


----------



## CC Interlock

tutushopper said:


> So lovely!
> 
> 
> So nice!


Thanks Tutushopper


----------



## AverageHuman

CC Interlock said:


> First time to pair with this outfit.



 THUMBS UP girl!!!!


----------



## CC Interlock

kellyng said:


> THUMBS UP girl!!!!


Thanks Kelly   love to see more modeling pictures from you


----------



## luckylove

nordin1n said:


> My one and only Dior



Definitely a new favorite of mine!  You are so lucky to have scored this amazing color!! Wear her in the best of health!


----------



## AverageHuman

CC Interlock said:


> Thanks Kelly   love to see more modeling pictures from you



i will!!! 
my bf will come to find me next week and he asked me if i can bring my new sammy for photographing. it's his very first time to take my modeling pics,hope he can do well!!


----------



## CC Interlock

kellyng said:


> i will!!!
> my bf will come to find me next week and he asked me if i can bring my new sammy for photographing. it's his very first time to take my modeling pics,hope he can do well!!


Can't wait to see yours and your new Sammy !


----------



## CC Interlock

kochupurackal said:


> The Samourai!!!!!!ohhhhhh love it...your sammy reminds me of getting one for myself in that colour..i was thinking about it for a while and then the same bag as urs came on ebay for a bargain of under 1500 usd but i didnt buy it....instead i bought it in other colours..but i think i need to change my mind.....by the way, thanks for your comment on my outfit.


Oh that's a bargain. Love this purple color. It's stands out in any outfits.


----------



## Myrkur

kochupurackal said:


> went to town today with my new Lace Lady Dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it



Wait, the lace lady dior is still available? :o


----------



## Myrkur

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.



Love it! Nice color


----------



## Myrkur

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



Ahhh that LD matches my lavender chanel flap!!!


----------



## soxx

Myrkur said:


> Ahhh that LD matches my lavender chanel flap!!!



Thanks! Wow~~~your lavender Chanel flap must be just as stunning! )


----------



## Deborah1986

_Sorry for the bad picture..
_


----------



## Everydayshopper

A beauty! Fitting for chinese new year! 



angeluv101 said:


> Chinese New Year visiting with Ms Red new lock Pochette...
> 
> View attachment 2068275
> 
> 
> Here's her with LV de cles in Pomme Red
> 
> View attachment 2068274


----------



## tutushopper

Deborah1986 said:


> _Sorry for the bad picture..
> _



Love the pop of red with jeans!


----------



## U-lala

Deborah1986 said:


> _Sorry for the bad picture..
> _



Great outfit! Very simple and classy!


----------



## nordin1n

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.



Gorgeous!! Now, you made me want a LD next.


----------



## nordin1n

soxx said:


> With my fushia python pochette.



The fuchsia python looks stunning!!


----------



## nordin1n

kochupurackal said:


> went to town today with my new Lace Lady Dior and matching jacket. People literally stopped me on the street to say they love my jacket! The good thing about the jacket is, it exaggerate the hips...love it



Wow!! The Lace LD looks completely stunning w your matching jacket. Beautiful!


----------



## nordin1n

luckylove said:


> Definitely a new favorite of mine!  You are so lucky to have scored this amazing color!! Wear her in the best of health!



Thank-you dear for your kind words! It is such a gorgeous color.  I am so lucky  to have found this red beauty


----------



## nordin1n

Deborah1986 said:


> Sorry for the bad picture..



Another red beauty!  The red LD and the GHW looks really stunning. Ohh, you made me want a LD.


----------



## Deborah1986

tutushopper said:


> Love the pop of red with jeans!





U-lala said:


> Great outfit! Very simple and classy!





nordin1n said:


> Another red beauty!  The red LD and the GHW looks really stunning. Ohh, you made me want a LD.



Thank you ladies :kiss: 
love it everytime i look at it i remember the moment i bought it 4/5 years ago in Harrods on my birthday best day ever


----------



## vwynn

pinoko24 said:


> Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^


Love all three of your babies! So pretty and gorgeous on you!


----------



## vwynn

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.


OMG Congrats! I LOVE the color Fushia! Pic perfect, the background, the lady and the lady dior indeed!


----------



## juicy935

wearing my dior riding boots i purchased last year


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

juicy935 said:


> wearing my dior riding boots i purchased last year



The boots are gorgeous!!!


----------



## juicy935

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The boots are gorgeous!!!



thank you


----------



## averagejoe

juicy935 said:


> wearing my dior riding boots i purchased last year



Classy! J'adore!!!


----------



## tutushopper

juicy935 said:


> wearing my dior riding boots i purchased last year



Gorgeous boots!


----------



## Elsie87

With the patent Gaucho tote:


----------



## averagejoe

Elsie87 said:


> With the patent Gaucho tote:



You're rockin' this bag!


----------



## dotty8

angelqueen88 said:


> With my first LD.


 
Gorgeous! And I love the skirt, too


----------



## tutushopper

Elsie87 said:


> With the patent Gaucho tote:



I agree with Joe; you are totally rocking this bag and look!


----------



## Lingie

Something small from Dior!


----------



## averagejoe

Lingie said:


> Something small from Dior!



Congratulations on your new Dior! I love the colour!


----------



## tutushopper

Lingie said:


> Something small from Dior!



Beautiful red Dior!  Congrats!


----------



## fairchild119

pinoko24 said:


> Two miss Dior. And a limited lady ^_^



I love Miss Dior and I especially love these colors.


----------



## fairchild119

soxx said:


> My 1st Lady Dior and mini Dior family.



Your lilac LD is gorgeous.


----------



## Lingie

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new Dior! I love the colour!





tutushopper said:


> Beautiful red Dior!  Congrats!



Thank you averagejoe & tutushopper!


----------



## fairchild119

LeanneBloom said:


> Went to friends' company Xmas party last night, and saw many pretty Chanel bags, so I was very glad I brought my purple miss Dior
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976533



Your purple Dior looked great with your dress.


----------



## CocoDior18

My little Dior family hanging out.


----------



## averagejoe

CocoDior18 said:


> My little Dior family hanging out.



A bit of Lady Dior heaven there


----------



## tutushopper

CocoDior18 said:


> My little Dior family hanging out.



Gorgeous classic Dior family!  You really have the basics covered so well!  They are lovely.


----------



## blinkie80

My Dior new lock pochette n me, getting ready for a lazy Saturday shopping trip in town!


----------



## averagejoe

blinkie80 said:


> View attachment 2141257
> 
> 
> My Dior new lock pochette n me, getting ready for a lazy Saturday shopping trip in town!



Simply chic! J'adore!


----------



## blinkie80

averagejoe said:


> Simply chic! J'adore!



Thks averagejoe! I'm eyeing my next pochette, the miss Dior.. I saw it in boutique yesterday n I love how structured the leather is.. N it can hold slightly more than the current one due to its depth!


----------



## averagejoe

blinkie80 said:


> Thks averagejoe! I'm eyeing my next pochette, the miss Dior.. I saw it in boutique yesterday n I love how structured the leather is.. N it can hold slightly more than the current one due to its depth!



I haven't seen the bag in person yet, but from your description, I imagine it to look a lot better than their online stock photo.


----------



## rowy65

blinkie80 said:


> View attachment 2141257
> 
> 
> My Dior new lock pochette n me, getting ready for a lazy Saturday shopping trip in town!



So pretty in that color!


----------



## CocoDior18

averagejoe said:


> A bit of Lady Dior heaven there


Thank you averagejoe. I'm eyeing the Miss Dior and can't wait to expend the family


----------



## CocoDior18

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous classic Dior family!  You really have the basics covered so well!  They are lovely.


Thank you tutushopper


----------



## averagejoe

Let me enable you a bit...with this picture! It's one of the most adorable bags I've ever seen. The pinky beige and lilac tweed is to die for!


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Let me enable you a bit...with this picture! It's one of the most adorable bags I've ever seen. The pinky beige and lilac tweed is to die for!



This was the Tweed they had on display at the Dior I went to.  I was pleasantly surprised how soft the tweed was but I never opened to check what color lamb skin inside


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> This was the Tweed they had on display at the Dior I went to.  I was pleasantly surprised how soft the tweed was but I never opened to check what color lamb skin inside



It's got pinky beige AND lilac lambskin inside.


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> It's got pinky beige AND lilac lambskin inside.



Very pretty, so ladylike.  Thanks for the pic.  They had a few light pink Diorlings there and I saw the Milly close up in beige.  It was so puffy, it reminded me of a down coat lol.  I need to go back and look around better now that I know some of the names of the bags now


----------



## AverageHuman

just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!


here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago 


vivienne tam oriental grey coat
dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown


----------



## tutushopper

kellyng said:


> just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!
> here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago
> 
> vivienne tam oriental grey coat
> dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown



Welcome home, Kelly!  Gorgeous photos as always, and stunning Samourai!


----------



## averagejoe

Loving your modelling pics, Kellyng! You always choose such beautiful backgrounds!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Yesterday in London with my scarf  ( miss the city already )





_


----------



## Nico_79

kellyng said:


> just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!
> 
> 
> here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago
> 
> 
> vivienne tam oriental grey coat
> dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown


Gorgeous photos as always kelly! I looooove your dior samourai collection. So exquisite!


----------



## AverageHuman

tutushopper said:


> Welcome home, Kelly! Gorgeous photos as always, and stunning Samourai!


thanks dear!!!  but i only stay here for 4 months and will fly to taiwan for master course



averagejoe said:


> Loving your modelling pics, Kellyng! You always choose such beautiful backgrounds!


thanks for your sweet compliment,joe! i'm still waiting for your mod pics!!!



Nico_79 said:


> Gorgeous photos as always kelly! I looooove your dior samourai collection. So exquisite!



thanks for praising,nico!! but i had problem while trying to bring them all back to my hometown as the postal service in my country isn't good ush:


----------



## AverageHuman

Deborah1986 said:


> _Yesterday in London with my scarf  ( miss the city already )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Deborah,love your outfit~!! did you bring your lovely red LD along? 
ive never been to London before,hope i can get there one day!


----------



## tutushopper

Deborah1986 said:


> _Yesterday in London with my scarf  ( miss the city already )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Lovely scarf!


----------



## baglvr2012

averagejoe said:


> Let me enable you a bit...with this picture! It's one of the most adorable bags I've ever seen. The pinky beige and lilac tweed is to die for!


this bag is just lovely!


----------



## fufu

kellyng said:


> just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!
> 
> 
> here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago
> 
> 
> vivienne tam oriental grey coat
> dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown




Love all your modelling shots


----------



## CC Interlock

kellyng said:


> just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!
> 
> 
> here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago
> 
> 
> vivienne tam oriental grey coat
> dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown


Kelly, always love your modeling pix.


----------



## AverageHuman

fufu said:


> Love all your modelling shots


fufu,thanks dear! 



CC Interlock said:


> Kelly, always love your modeling pix.


thanks!! love yours as well!! any new mode pics?


----------



## peppiness76

Out for a birthday dinner! Red Lady Dior paired with Marc Jacobs dress and nude Christian Louboutin Simple 100s


----------



## tutushopper

peppiness76 said:


> Out for a birthday dinner! Red Lady Dior paired with Marc Jacobs dress and nude Christian Louboutin Simple 100s



Lovely!  Happy birthday!  The red stands out so well with your outfit!


----------



## averagejoe

peppiness76 said:


> Out for a birthday dinner! Red Lady Dior paired with Marc Jacobs dress and nude Christian Louboutin Simple 100s



Wow you look amazing! The red goes surprisingly well with your pink and nude colours.


----------



## Nico_79

peppiness76 said:


> Out for a birthday dinner! Red Lady Dior paired with Marc Jacobs dress and nude Christian Louboutin Simple 100s



Great outfit! Hope you had a lovely birthday!


----------



## freezebreeze

peppiness76 said:


> Out for a birthday dinner! Red Lady Dior paired with Marc Jacobs dress and nude Christian Louboutin Simple 100s



You look gorgeous! Happy birthday...


----------



## misskoko

Gorgeous bag and gorgeous girl. Happy birthday!


----------



## Elsie87

New maxi dress from H&M paired with the Gaucho:


----------



## averagejoe

Elsie87 said:


> New maxi dress from H&M paired with the Gaucho:



Very chic!


----------



## fanmiu

Hi there, your pics are awesome. I also took some picture with cheery blossom too. I am uploading it after this comment.




kellyng said:


> just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!
> 
> 
> here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago
> 
> 
> vivienne tam oriental grey coat
> dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown


----------



## fanmiu

With my original version vintage lady dior.


----------



## Elsie87

fanmiu said:


> With my original version vintage lady dior.


Very pretty!


----------



## Elsie87

averagejoe said:


> Very chic!


 
Thank you!


----------



## fanmiu

thank you


----------



## Nico_79

Elsie87 said:


> New maxi dress from H&M paired with the Gaucho:



Love this combo!



fanmiu said:


> With my original version vintage lady dior.



So pretty! We've got cherry blossoms here too, but I wasn't smart enough to bring my Dior to photograph.


----------



## fanmiu

thank you. it was a moment thing and my friends just decided to go. I was lucky that one of them had his good camera in the car.


----------



## freezebreeze

fanmiu said:


> With my original version vintage lady dior.


Beautiful.


----------



## pandorabox

fanmiu said:


> With my original version vintage lady dior.



You look stunning!


----------



## pandorabox

peppiness76 said:


> Out for a birthday dinner! Red Lady Dior paired with Marc Jacobs dress and nude Christian Louboutin Simple 100s



Happy birthday!!! Sexy!!!


----------



## pandorabox

kellyng said:


> just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!
> 
> 
> here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago
> 
> 
> vivienne tam oriental grey coat
> dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown



Wow!


----------



## uadjit

kellyng said:


> just back home after 4 years in Japan ~~!!
> 
> 
> here are my last shots with cherry blossoms in Tokyo few weeks ago
> 
> 
> vivienne tam oriental grey coat
> dior plisse samourai 1947 bag in brown


I just saw your pics on the blog. Your pictures are beautiful and I'm completely smitten with your bag!


----------



## XCCX

Patent Grey Lady Dior - Medium





Second photo shows the true color more..


----------



## fanmiu

thank you so much


----------



## fanmiu

pandorabox said:


> You look stunning!



thank you so much.


----------



## fanmiu

xactreality said:


> Patent Grey Lady Dior - Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second photo shows the true color more..



its lovely!n


----------



## Eureka89

revealing my lady dior collection!


----------



## averagejoe

Eureka89 said:


> revealing my lady dior collection!



Look at those tweed Lady Dior bags (and the patent too, of course)!  And they're all variations of red! J'adore!


----------



## essiedub

Eureka89 said:


> revealing my lady dior collection!


 

OH that's a great collection!   Would you please post a modeling shot? I'd especially love to see how you style the medium red tweed! please?


----------



## Eureka89

averagejoe said:


> Look at those tweed Lady Dior bags (and the patent too, of course)!  And they're all variations of red! J'adore!



Thank youuu, Averagejoe! Yes, indeed I'm a big fan of red colour, and dior of course!!


----------



## Eureka89

essiedub said:


> OH that's a great collection!   Would you please post a modeling shot? I'd especially love to see how you style the medium red tweed! please?



Haha, sure, dear!  
I live in Singapore, therefore I don't really dress up. Just simply wearing a basic tee and skirt. anyhow, any dior bags will boost our looks, right?


----------



## rowy65

Eureka89 said:


> revealing my lady dior collection!



Beautiful collection


----------



## essiedub

Eureka89 said:


> Haha, sure, dear!
> I live in Singapore, therefore I don't really dress up. Just simply wearing a basic tee and skirt. anyhow, any dior bags will boost our looks, right?


Oh *Eureka89*!   You look just great!  I agree that the bag makes everything else look better!  I'm always looking for ways to wear a medium Lady Dior casually - think you did it well!   I really love that pinky red, the tweed, the ruffle on top...everything!   Thanks for the modeling shot.


----------



## Blissment

rose sobert miss dior, love it!! and some modeling pics!


----------



## averagejoe

Eureka89 said:


> Haha, sure, dear!
> I live in Singapore, therefore I don't really dress up. Just simply wearing a basic tee and skirt. anyhow, any dior bags will boost our looks, right?



Yeah it really livens your already chic, casual outfit  (you look amazing!).


----------



## averagejoe

Blissment said:


> rose sobert miss dior, love it!! and some modeling pics!



Wow both outfits look extraordinary. The black makes the colour of the bag pop out, while the yellow is very much like the new SS2013 Dior RTW collection.


----------



## rowy65

Blissment said:


> rose sobert miss dior, love it!! and some modeling pics!



Gorgeous color and mod pics look soo pretty.  Miss Dior looks sooo pretty on you!


----------



## AverageHuman

Blissment said:


> rose sobert miss dior, love it!! and some modeling pics!



the color is so chic and matches you so well!!


----------



## momimella

Business trip to Shenzhen with DH @96/F St. Regis


----------



## CoachCruiser

momimella said:


> Business trip to Shenzhen with DH @96/F St. Regis
> View attachment 2185394



GORGEOUS bag!!! I adore the color! Great pic, too


----------



## vietnamese

I Went out to the park in total pink with Dior Panaera today  and hello kitty


----------



## averagejoe

momimella said:


> Business trip to Shenzhen with DH @96/F St. Regis
> View attachment 2185394



Wow the leather looks so luxurious on your Diorissimo. It almost has subtle waves like a rich silk.


----------



## averagejoe

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2185854
> 
> I Went out to the park in total pink with Dior Panaera today  and hello kitty



Your outfit is adorable, and really well matched with all of the light purple accessories.


----------



## vietnamese

averagejoe said:


> Your outfit is adorable, and really well matched with all of the light purple accessories.



Thank you so much!  , im trying to keep it teenage haha &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## rowy65

Start of a boring work week and a rainy Monday to boot brightened up by Diorissimo


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> Start of a boring work week and a rainy Monday to boot brightened up by Diorissimo



Aww! What a way to brighten your day!

The pebbled leather must feel so luxurious to the touch. I have still yet to see and feel a Diorissimo bag in real life. I haven't seen one at the Holt Renfrew here, probably because they are by special order only in Canada since the Diors here at the moment are all concessions.


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Aww! What a way to brighten your day!
> 
> The pebbled leather must feel so luxurious to the touch. I have still yet to see and feel a Diorissimo bag in real life. I haven't seen one at the Holt Renfrew here, probably because they are by special order only in Canada since the Diors here at the moment are all concessions.


 
Aww thanks AJ.  The leather really does feel wonderful.  I am so happy I was able to get this bag in this color combo.  Hopefully Canada will be able to get these beautiful bags soon.  Even the smooth leathers feel delicious.


----------



## Fashionism

13 new one! Powder pink


----------



## Fashionism

Another


----------



## averagejoe

Simply beautiful! :It goes really well with your jean shorts and white T-shirt.


----------



## tutushopper

Pretty LD in pink!


----------



## _blush_

My new lock pochette in purple, worn to a big wedding.


----------



## Dani3ear

naachyan said:


> My new lock pochette in purple, worn to a big wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216635



Gorgeous bag and color combo


----------



## averagejoe

naachyan said:


> My new lock pochette in purple, worn to a big wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216635



Wow this purple goes really well with your turquoise dress!


----------



## CoachCruiser

naachyan said:


> My new lock pochette in purple, worn to a big wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216635


I have this bag in the patent leather version! I love the color, don't you? It goes gorgeously with your dress!!!


----------



## _blush_

Dani3ear said:


> Gorgeous bag and color combo





averagejoe said:


> Wow this purple goes really well with your turquoise dress!





CoachCruiser said:


> I have this bag in the patent leather version! I love the color, don't you? It goes gorgeously with your dress!!!



Thanks guys  I love this bag!


----------



## rowy65

naachyan said:


> Thanks guys  I love this bag!



It's a great bag and a great color!  I love it in the lambskin


----------



## tutushopper

naachyan said:


> My new lock pochette in purple, worn to a big wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216635



The purple really "pops" with that dress; simply stunning!


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> Start of a boring work week and a rainy Monday to boot brightened up by Diorissimo



Gorgeous Diorissimo!  Great way to start any day or week!


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> Start of a boring work week and a rainy Monday to boot brightened up by Diorissimo


Gorgeous pic! And I must say your desk looks so clean! I swear I cannot take any pics like that in my office, paper disasters everywhere! :giggles:


----------



## Nico_79

naachyan said:


> My new lock pochette in purple, worn to a big wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216635


Ahhh so pretty with your dress! Great colour combo!


----------



## oyun_e

naachyan said:


> My new lock pochette in purple, worn to a big wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216635


beautiful!


----------



## oyun_e

Blissment said:


> rose sobert miss dior, love it!! and some modeling pics!


super cute!


----------



## rowy65

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Diorissimo!  Great way to start any day or week!



Thanks so much!  Amazing how hardy this leather is!  No probs even in rain!



Nico_79 said:


> Gorgeous pic! And I must say your desk looks so clean! I swear I cannot take any pics like that in my office, paper disasters everywhere! :giggles:



Nico!  It's literally the one corner of my desk that didn't have clutter that day.  That's why I posed it there lolol!  But thanks for the nice words.  No one ever called my desk clean


----------



## Chococat143

Vesuvia said:


> The Milly-La-Foret is very roomy, funcional and the touch is so soft.


What a beauty!


----------



## Chococat143

hinnie said:


> Love everyone's photos. You guys make me really want to get a New Lock pouchette now
> 
> Here are pics of me and my Miss Dior


Love that bag! Nice alternative to a Chanel flap bag.


----------



## Chococat143

LeanneBloom said:


> Went to friends' company Xmas party last night, and saw many pretty Chanel bags, so I was very glad I brought my purple miss Dior
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976533


Love the purple! Nice bag!


----------



## Chococat143

Dior Junkie said:


> Hi ladies, let's see you carrying your baby(ies) around town.  (I don't know if a similar thread already exists.)
> 
> Here's my gaucho tote. love love love it so much!


Love that Gaucho!


----------



## fanmiu

I took my lady to visit my mom in the hospital and spent all day with her.


----------



## rowy65

fanmiu said:


> I took my lady to visit my mom in the hospital and spent all day with her.



I hope your Mom feels better and gets home soon.  Love that combo in your LD!


----------



## averagejoe

fanmiu said:


> I took my lady to visit my mom in the hospital and spent all day with her.



I hope she gets better soon! 

Nice Lady Dior, by the way


----------



## fanmiu

rowy65 said:


> I hope your Mom feels better and gets home soon.  Love that combo in your LD!



Thank you! i saw it looked very nice with the flower and took the pic.


----------



## fanmiu

averagejoe said:


> I hope she gets better soon!
> 
> Nice Lady Dior, by the way



Thanks averagejoe! I love my LD. you actually helped me authenticate it.


----------



## averagejoe

fanmiu said:


> Thanks averagejoe! I love my LD. you actually helped me authenticate it.



Oh I didn't know that!  I'm glad I was able to help you get a timeless Dior piece


----------



## Astrum

If you're ever in Holts when I'm there I will let you see and even touch my Blue Jean Diorissimo averageJoe. 

Dior had some sort of special event at the Holts in Montreal and we poor Canadians managed to get 3-4 Diorissimos shipped up and I happened to receive one of them. It's my precious baby, but quite heavy...thinking about trying to get a small Diorissimo to prevent the shoulder breakage. But it's so hard to get one unless I travel down to the States.


----------



## averagejoe

Astrum said:


> If you're ever in Holts when I'm there I will let you see and even touch my Blue Jean Diorissimo averageJoe.
> 
> Dior had some sort of special event at the Holts in Montreal and we poor Canadians managed to get 3-4 Diorissimos shipped up and I happened to receive one of them. It's my precious baby, but quite heavy...thinking about trying to get a small Diorissimo to prevent the shoulder breakage. But it's so hard to get one unless I travel down to the States.



Wow sounds incredibly exclusive! I would love to bump into you and (although it sounds weird) touch what the leather feels like! With all the hype from this forum (and Dior's website) I  would love to get my curious hands on one.

This also means that if I see a Blue Jean Diorissimo, it's probably you since it's most likely that no one else in Canada has it.


----------



## Astrum

It was actually just a matter of being in the right Dior at the right time.  So lucky me!

And if you wear a red rose on your lapel then I can identify you as a fellow tpf Dior-addict instead of a crazed purse-snatcher!


----------



## angelintan

Wearing my miss dior in turquoise 




Mini Lady dior in fuschia


----------



## eminere

angelintan said:


> View attachment 2223957
> 
> *Mini Lady dior* in fuschia


That's actually a mini Diorissimo you have there.


----------



## averagejoe

Astrum said:


> It was actually just a matter of being in the right Dior at the right time.  So lucky me!
> 
> And if you wear a red rose on your lapel then I can identify you as a fellow tpf Dior-addict instead of a crazed purse-snatcher!



HAHA! Maybe. 

I'm actually a guy, and I don't wear blazers often so I won't have a lapel to stick a rose on. But you may recognize me with my Dior watches and accessories. Not that many guys in Toronto are as obsessed with Dior as I am, so if you see a guy with a Dior bag and other Dior things, it's probably me.


----------



## averagejoe

angelintan said:


> View attachment 2223951
> 
> Wearing my miss dior in turquoise
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223957
> 
> Mini Lady dior in fuschia



W O W! What beautiful bright pops of colour!!! Both are gorgeous, but that Diorissimo is just so adorable!!!


----------



## goforbags

With my diorissimo


----------



## averagejoe

goforbags said:


> With my diorissimo
> View attachment 2224404



Wow I love this bi-colour combination!


----------



## goforbags

Thanks&#12316;It's tri-colour actually.(*^^*)


----------



## angelintan

Hahaha. Yes its mini diorissimo


----------



## tutushopper

fanmiu said:


> I took my lady to visit my mom in the hospital and spent all day with her.



Lovely LD; hope your mom is better soon!


----------



## tutushopper

angelintan said:


> View attachment 2223951
> 
> Wearing my miss dior in turquoise
> 
> View attachment 2223957
> 
> Mini Lady dior in fuschia



Beautiful turquoise Miss Dior and fuchsia Diorissimo!


----------



## tutushopper

goforbags said:


> With my diorissimo
> View attachment 2224404



Stunning tri-color Diorissimo!


----------



## Nico_79

Astrum said:


> If you're ever in Holts when I'm there I will let you see and even touch my Blue Jean Diorissimo averageJoe.
> 
> Dior had some sort of special event at the Holts in Montreal and we poor Canadians managed to get 3-4 Diorissimos shipped up and I happened to receive one of them. It's my precious baby, but quite heavy...thinking about trying to get a small Diorissimo to prevent the shoulder breakage. But it's so hard to get one unless I travel down to the States.



Sorry, but this post made me giggle.  You are one lucky lady!! I wish us poor Canucks could get a hold of the Diorissimo! I will have to content myself with the photos on tPF.


----------



## Nico_79

angelintan said:


> View attachment 2223951
> 
> Wearing my miss dior in turquoise
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223957
> 
> Mini Lady dior in fuschia


Ahh I love your turquoise Miss Dior! I am living vicariously through your photo!


----------



## Nico_79

goforbags said:


> With my diorissimo
> View attachment 2224404


Love this!


----------



## mf19

angelintan said:


> View attachment 2223951
> 
> Wearing my miss dior in turquoise
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223957
> 
> Mini Lady dior in fuschia



your small diorissimo is beyond cute!  I never really liked small bags but love this one.  too cute and perfect for every day use


----------



## oyun_e

ooh that bi-colour diorissimo is breath takin...looove


----------



## BagEnthusiast01

beautiful Diorissimo &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ThisVNchick

A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!



Wow! You look stunning! And so does the backdrop!

The purple goes really well with your dress (a lot of jewel tones!)


----------



## krawford

BagEnthusiast01 said:


> View attachment 2233673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Diorissimo &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


 
My jaw dropped when I saw this bag!!


----------



## diana27arvi

Love all the baggys!! You all look great!


----------



## vink

ThisVNchick said:


> A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!



So far, yours is my favorite color of Diorissimo! It's really gorgeous!


----------



## ClassicsGirl898




----------



## Deborah1986

ThisVNchick said:


> A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!



This is amazing it look likes a dior commercial  ...STUNNING


----------



## tutushopper

ThisVNchick said:


> A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!



Beautiful background, lovely bag, and you look sensational!  I do love the color, it's just such a striking bag!


----------



## poohbag

ThisVNchick said:


> A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!



Absolutely gorgeous! May I ask what size is this diorissimo and how tall are you? Trying to figure out if the small or medium would work better for me. Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You look stunning! And so does the backdrop!
> 
> The purple goes really well with your dress (a lot of jewel tones!)



This bag is actually becoming a staple in my closet. I am seeing that the color matches with so many of my outfits and gives them the perfect final touch.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Deborah1986 said:


> This is amazing it look likes a dior commercial  ...STUNNING





tutushopper said:


> Beautiful background, lovely bag, and you look sensational!  I do love the color, it's just such a striking bag!





vink said:


> So far, yours is my favorite color of Diorissimo! It's really gorgeous!



Thanks  

Such a lovely color and I love that I haven't seen anyone else with it yet


----------



## ThisVNchick

poohbag said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! May I ask what size is this diorissimo and how tall are you? Trying to figure out if the small or medium would work better for me. Thanks!



Thanks  

This bag is the medium. I am 5'3 and 105lbs. Before I got the bag, I thought it was going to look super big on me, but it's actually not that bad! I quite like this size. I also have a small, but I only use that one for more semi-formal occasions. This bigger one fits a bizillion more things, so it's a great on the go bag (for errands/shopping).


----------



## bhCartier

ThisVNchick said:


> A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!


 
This bag looks great on you, and you're looking great too!


----------



## poohbag

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks
> 
> This bag is the medium. I am 5'3 and 105lbs. Before I got the bag, I thought it was going to look super big on me, but it's actually not that bad! I quite like this size. I also have a small, but I only use that one for more semi-formal occasions. This bigger one fits a bizillion more things, so it's a great on the go bag (for errands/shopping).



Thank u! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## angeluv101

With my Dior new lock pouch at a corporate event.


----------



## CathyQ

I know this strap is from seasons ago but I still love it so much! gives the bag this casual cool look that suits my style so much better. let alone the leather and hardware detail on it is just amazing.


----------



## averagejoe

angeluv101 said:


> With my Dior new lock pouch at a corporate event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241177



Wow the patent red looks sumptuous, and really stands out against your black outfit.


----------



## averagejoe

CathyQ said:


> I know this strap is from seasons ago but I still love it so much! gives the bag this casual cool look that suits my style so much better. let alone the leather and hardware detail on it is just amazing.



I actually love how unique this messenger strap is. It even has Cannage quilting underneath the shoulder pad for extra comfort. 

This also came in a military green with pale gold hardware which is to die for!


----------



## CathyQ

averagejoe said:


> I actually love how unique this messenger strap is. It even has Cannage quilting underneath the shoulder pad for extra comfort.
> 
> This also came in a military green with pale gold hardware which is to die for!



yes! the strap makes the bag unique so it does not look the same as every other beige lady. and it is so comfortable to wear. I chose the beige over military green because I think this colour looks great with both straps for different looks but the green one would probably suit the canvas strap more. but it is absolutely TDF with the pale gold, perfect match with dark green!


----------



## losttiff

Miss Dior in Fuchsia. Love it.  Bought last year but haven't had time to wear it after having a baby. -_-'


----------



## itaque

Your Miss Dior is gorgeous. I hope you'll have time to wear it now !


----------



## bhCartier

losttiff said:


> Miss Dior in Fuchsia. Love it.  Bought last year but haven't had time to wear it after having a baby. -_-'


 
It's time to enjoy your bag


----------



## bhCartier

My pink lady Dior.. On a Pinky Day  - (First Day Out)


----------



## averagejoe

losttiff said:


> Miss Dior in Fuchsia. Love it.  Bought last year but haven't had time to wear it after having a baby. -_-'
> View attachment 2244234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244235



The colour is really pretty. Hopefully you get to use it more often.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

losttiff said:


> Miss Dior in Fuchsia. Love it.  Bought last year but haven't had time to wear it after having a baby. -_-'
> View attachment 2244234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244235



Love the color!


----------



## eminere

losttiff said:


> Miss Dior in Fuchsia. Love it.  Bought last year but haven't had time to wear it after having a baby. -_-'
> View attachment 2244234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244235


What a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Fashionism

Went to aquarium with my babe Lady 
Tie a ribbon on the handle myself ~


----------



## Fashionism




----------



## ThisVNchick

No Dior bag today, but recently discovered I had this Dior charm bracelet tucked away in the back of my closet. How is it that I have no idea what I own?!?


----------



## ngocphuongaus

losttiff said:


> Miss Dior in Fuchsia. Love it.  Bought last year but haven't had time to wear it after having a baby. -_-'
> View attachment 2244234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244235



This baby is super duper gorgeous, I wish I had one


----------



## angeluv101

Out with my 2nd NLP in beautiful Hortensia  


Hortensia lambskin & Rouge patent


----------



## grease77

My frist CD ....The Lady Dior Gray London Patent. I just got it today and love it so much


----------



## poohbag

grease77 said:


> My frist CD ....The Lady Dior Gray London Patent. I just got it today and love it so much



It is so beautiful!


----------



## rowy65

angeluv101 said:


> Out with my 2nd NLP in beautiful Hortensia
> View attachment 2251150
> 
> Hortensia lambskin & Rouge patent
> View attachment 2251152



So lovely, I love the GHW!


----------



## rowy65

grease77 said:


> My frist CD ....The Lady Dior Gray London Patent. I just got it today and love it so much



Such a pretty color, love the detailing on the shoulder strap!  Congrats on your first Dior!


----------



## tutushopper

Fashionism said:


>


So pretty, and you wear it so well!  


ThisVNchick said:


> No Dior bag today, but recently discovered I had this Dior charm bracelet tucked away in the back of my closet. How is it that I have no idea what I own?!?
> 
> View attachment 2250833
> 
> View attachment 2250834


What a lovely and fun surprise!  


angeluv101 said:


> Out with my 2nd NLP in beautiful Hortensia
> View attachment 2251150
> 
> Hortensia lambskin & Rouge patent
> View attachment 2251152


Beautiful!


grease77 said:


> My frist CD ....The Lady Dior Gray London Patent. I just got it today and love it so much


This is one of my favorite LD's of all time!  Congrats on such a gorgeous first LD!


----------



## grease77

poohbag said:


> It is so beautiful!


 

Thank you


----------



## grease77

rowy65 said:


> Such a pretty color, love the detailing on the shoulder strap!  Congrats on your first Dior!


 
Thank you . Yes!! I love a lot for shoulder strap too...It look so special


----------



## grease77

tutushopper said:


> So pretty, and you wear it so well!
> 
> What a lovely and fun surprise!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> This is one of my favorite LD's of all time!  Congrats on such a gorgeous first LD!


 

Thank you ...I'm so happy with my frist LD


----------



## grease77

Hi everybody, I try to find out about my first LD about date code, It is 18 MA 1100 with 'A' letter under. somebody can help me to know what about this 'A' letter?? it is normal for Grey London patent ?? or somebody have the same gray London Color with me and you have this letter ? Thank you for advice

this is my date code with 'A' letter


----------



## angeluv101

On my way out again w Hortensia NLP to Dior. Hope I come bk with what I wish for!


----------



## veronica_rmit

went to dior boutique with an intention "just looking" end up came home with this rendezvous wallet..


----------



## veronica_rmit

more pict..


----------



## All Smiles

veronica_rmit said:


> went to dior boutique with an intention "just looking" end up came home with this rendezvous wallet..



I have the exact same wallet is absolutely gorgeous 

Not quite in action but my combo for the day


----------



## veronica_rmit

All Smiles said:


> I have the exact same wallet is absolutely gorgeous
> 
> Not quite in action but my combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 2257695



i know.. for me its like love at first sight when i saw this wallet


----------



## veronica_rmit

All Smiles said:


> I have the exact same wallet is absolutely gorgeous
> 
> Not quite in action but my combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 2257695


nice combo for the day


----------



## bhCartier

Wow GORGEOUS... I love your set, and the red is stunning!


----------



## rowy65

veronica_rmit said:


> more pict..



Such a pretty patent red!


----------



## rowy65

angeluv101 said:


> On my way out again w Hortensia NLP to Dior. Hope I come bk with what I wish for!
> View attachment 2257632



Again, have to mention that this color is so pretty with the GHW!  Wish they would have more lambskin NLP with GHW.


----------



## angeluv101

Thanks rowy54. Loving your new ms Dior pochette in red GHW too! Pls show us some mod pics! I'm getting mine in fuschia tdy at last! I'm so excited! Lol


----------



## tutushopper

angeluv101 said:


> On my way out again w Hortensia NLP to Dior. Hope I come bk with what I wish for!
> View attachment 2257632



Look fabulous with your outfit!


----------



## tutushopper

veronica_rmit said:


> went to dior boutique with an intention "just looking" end up came home with this rendezvous wallet..



Gorgeous new wallet!  Congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

All Smiles said:


> I have the exact same wallet is absolutely gorgeous
> 
> Not quite in action but my combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 2257695



Love your Granville!


----------



## veronica_rmit

rowy65 said:


> Such a pretty patent red!



thx..it looks even nicer in real life.. i still cant stop looking at it


----------



## dhee_un

My first Dior and it's a Lady ! Med Fuchsia GHW, got this 2 weeks ago


----------



## grease77

Beautiful Fuschia !!!!


----------



## dhee_un

grease77 said:


> Beautiful Fuschia !!!!



Thank you &#128512;


----------



## rosebullet

dhee_un said:


> My first Dior and it's a Lady ! Med Fuchsia GHW, got this 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 2261343


Love it! Thanks for your comment on my thread!  Enjoy your lovely LD too


----------



## meijen

dhee_un said:


> My first Dior and it's a Lady ! Med Fuchsia GHW, got this 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 2261343


 

what a beauty!!


----------



## ilovesatchels

My first Dior!!!! A vintage saddle pouchette


----------



## bhCartier

ilovesatchels said:


> My first Dior!!!! A vintage saddle pouchette


 
Congratulations on your first Dior. It's cute, and looks beautiful on you.


----------



## omajwan

angeluv101 said:


> Chinese New Year visiting with Ms Red new lock Pochette...
> 
> View attachment 2068275
> 
> 
> Here's her with LV de cles in Pomme Red
> 
> View attachment 2068274


hello

doe sthe pochette come with the small key bag??


----------



## ilovesatchels

bhCartier said:


> Congratulations on your first Dior. It's cute, and looks beautiful on you.



Thank you!


----------



## filet68

ThisVNchick said:


> A lovely day in Napa to be sipping on fine wine and carrying my new beloved. Her purple undertone definitely shines more under heavy sunlight. I love it!


Beautiful Diorissimo....what is the color?


----------



## ThisVNchick

filet68 said:


> Beautiful Diorissimo....what is the color?



I believe it is called rouge fonce.


----------



## filet68

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe it is called rouge fonce.


Thanks!


----------



## Nsyaz

dhee_un said:


> My first Dior and it's a Lady ! Med Fuchsia GHW, got this 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 2261343


Very nice color! May i know how much of this bag? (In Oz dollar)


----------



## dhee_un

Nsyaz said:


> Very nice color! May i know how much of this bag? (In Oz dollar)



Thanks! It is $3700 aud =)


----------



## lubimayadasha

dhee_un said:


> My first Dior and it's a Lady ! Med Fuchsia GHW, got this 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 2261343


Gorgeous! Really gorgeous!! What a beautiful colour!


----------



## Pursebop

*My RED LADY DIOR featured in a comparison shot @******** *


----------



## essiedub

******** said:


> *My RED LADY DIOR featured in a comparison shot @******** *


*********:* swoon.


----------



## rowy65

******** said:


> *My RED LADY DIOR featured in a comparison shot @******** *



Wow!  ********,what a beautiful collection of reds.  Such a pretty range of reds.  I really love the red of the LD!


----------



## meijen

******** said:


> *My RED LADY DIOR featured in a comparison shot @******** *


 
your collection is tdf!


----------



## Serrazane

******** said:


> *My RED LADY DIOR featured in a comparison shot @******** *



Great collection of reds, **********! Somehow, I feel the Lady depicts the truest red. Love it!


----------



## SweetSSB0513

Blissment said:


> rose sobert miss dior, love it!! and some modeling pics!


Looks beautiful.  Do you mind if I ask how much this bag was and when did you get it?  Thanks! xx


----------



## Pursebop

Serrazane said:


> Great collection of reds, **********! Somehow, I feel the Lady depicts the truest red. Love it!



*its a stunning red, indeed *


----------



## Blissment

$3400 in usd





SweetSSB0513 said:


> Looks beautiful.  Do you mind if I ask how much this bag was and when did you get it?  Thanks! xx


----------



## hinnie

Waiting at the airport with my Miss Dior


----------



## bhCartier

hinnie said:


> Waiting at the airport with my Miss Dior


 
awww... love your bag with the color of the nail polish


----------



## averagejoe

hinnie said:


> Waiting at the airport with my Miss Dior



Wow you really take care of your bags. Your Miss Dior looks brand new in the picture.


----------



## Pursebop

rowy65 said:


> Wow!  ********,what a beautiful collection of reds.  Such a pretty range of reds.  I really love the red of the LD!



*me too...and this week my red LD got to be the center of attention! LOL *


----------



## Pursebop

meijen said:


> your collection is tdf!


----------



## Pursebop

Serrazane said:


> Great collection of reds, **********! Somehow, I feel the Lady depicts the truest red. Love it!


*Thank you *


----------



## Pursebop

*My Lady Dior gets her moment in the 'sun'....literally speaking :giggles:*


----------



## averagejoe

******** said:


> *My Lady Dior gets her moment in the 'sun'....literally speaking :giggles:*



Truly stunning!


----------



## Pursebop

averagejoe said:


> Truly stunning!



*thank you *


----------



## Mi_Lan

My new LD turquoise python in Napoli, Italia. Pair her with Jimmy Choo shoes.


----------



## averagejoe

Mi_Lan said:


> My new LD turquoise python in Napoli, Italia. Pair her with Jimmy Choo shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2283416



 W O W ! It is completely stunning!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Thank you averageJoe


----------



## tutushopper

Mi_Lan said:


> My new LD turquoise python in Napoli, Italia. Pair her with Jimmy Choo shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2283416



_Gorgeous_ Lady Dior!


----------



## All Smiles

I went outlwt shopping yesterday and I didnt want to bring much with me, I dont have a small x body so I had to improvise
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 miss dior wallet with the Lv alma strap


----------



## averagejoe

That's creative! Which bag does that strap belong to? It looks like LV.


----------



## rosebullet

Mi_Lan said:


> My new LD turquoise python in Napoli, Italia. Pair her with Jimmy Choo shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2283416


gorgeous bag and color!!!


----------



## All Smiles

It belongs to an lv alma bb


----------



## HADASSA

Mi_Lan said:


> My new LD turquoise python in Napoli, Italia. Pair her with Jimmy Choo shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2283416


 
Mi_Lan, this looks exquisite. Looks much nicer out in the sunshine than the store pic.


----------



## krawford

Mi_Lan said:


> My new LD turquoise python in Napoli, Italia. Pair her with Jimmy Choo shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2283416


----------



## veronica_rmit

proud owner to this pink dior bag..




ps: if you want to know how to make the rose scarf attached, please check this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dwRXGpPoI


----------



## averagejoe

veronica_rmit said:


> proud owner to this pink dior bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: if you want to know how to make the rose scarf attached, please check this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dwRXGpPoI



Absolutely gorgeous! Is that a pink Dior Christal watch you're wearing as well?


----------



## tutushopper

Beautiful pink zip tote!


----------



## Mentalism

Hello ladies!! I am a pound owner of a medium mink grey Lady Dior, for the first time I took her out for a spinn. We attended a friend's wedding together last week. I love her sooo much    hope I can find another kind of her soon (looking for a dark red or purple)


----------



## krawford

Mentalism said:


> Hello ladies!! I am a pound owner of a medium mink grey Lady Dior, for the first time I took her out for a spinn. We attended a friend's wedding together last week. I love her sooo much    hope I can find another kind of her soon (looking for a dark red or purple)


Love it!!


----------



## tutushopper

Mentalism said:


> Hello ladies!! I am a pound owner of a medium mink grey Lady Dior, for the first time I took her out for a spinn. We attended a friend's wedding together last week. I love her sooo much    hope I can find another kind of her soon (looking for a dark red or purple)



You wear it well; you and your LD look fabulous!


----------



## averagejoe

Mentalism said:


> Hello ladies!! I am a pound owner of a medium mink grey Lady Dior, for the first time I took her out for a spinn. We attended a friend's wedding together last week. I love her sooo much    hope I can find another kind of her soon (looking for a dark red or purple)



Very chic and lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Mentalism

krawford said:


> Love it!!







tutushopper said:


> You wear it well; you and your LD look fabulous!







averagejoe said:


> Very chic and lovely! Congratulations!



Thank you everyone ^^


----------



## scairo

Mentalism said:


> Hello ladies!! I am a pound owner of a medium mink grey Lady Dior, for the first time I took her out for a spinn. We attended a friend's wedding together last week. I love her sooo much    hope I can find another kind of her soon (looking for a dark red or purple)


That bag really suits you! Such a beautiful colour and the size is just perfect.


----------



## AverageHuman

just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~



WOW! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Joyce Lim

Mentalism said:


> Hello ladies!! I am a pound owner of a medium mink grey Lady Dior, for the first time I took her out for a spinn. We attended a friend's wedding together last week. I love her sooo much    hope I can find another kind of her soon (looking for a dark red or purple)


Lovely grey! Congrats!


kellyng said:


> just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~


Stunning!


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about with my Panarea tote in grey.  Been a while since i've busted this guy out so I thought I should commemorate with a quick snap shot


----------



## krawford

kellyng said:


> just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~


 The most awesome bag ever!!


----------



## tutushopper

kellyng said:


> just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~


----------



## tutushopper

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 2321189
> 
> 
> Out and about with my Panarea tote in grey.  Been a while since i've busted this guy out so I thought I should commemorate with a quick snap shot



Great bag!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> View attachment 2321189
> 
> 
> Out and about with my Panarea tote in grey.  Been a while since i've busted this guy out so I thought I should commemorate with a quick snap shot



Very nice! Are you still using the Mise en Dior pearl charms on it?


----------



## meijen

kellyng said:


> just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~


 
just fabulous!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Very nice! Are you still using the Mise en Dior pearl charms on it?



not at the moment, i haven't been using my tote as often to be honest, so when they are in storage i always disassemble (for safe keeping of course ).  Forgot to add back in the day i took her out for a stroll...  thanks for reminding me though!!  (i forget about accessories all the time haha)


----------



## Superstar88

Here's my Lady Dior bag which I adore!


----------



## krawford

Superstar88 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior bag which I adore!


 I just love the large Lady Dior in Black!


----------



## Superstar88

krawford said:


> I just love the large Lady Dior in Black!


Me too! It goes great with everything!


----------



## meijen

Superstar88 said:


> Me too! It goes great with everything!


 
your Lady Dior is beautiful; looks fab on you


----------



## averagejoe

Superstar88 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior bag which I adore!



Nice Lady Dior bag!


----------



## tutushopper

Superstar88 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior bag which I adore!



Lovely Lady Dior on lovely you!


----------



## Superstar88

meijen said:


> your Lady Dior is beautiful; looks fab on you


Thank you!!


----------



## Superstar88

averagejoe said:


> Nice Lady Dior bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Superstar88

tutushopper said:


> Lovely Lady Dior on lovely you!


Aww thank you! She's definitely one of my fav handbags


----------



## Superstar88

kellyng said:


> just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Superstar88

Mi_Lan said:


> My new LD turquoise python in Napoli, Italia. Pair her with Jimmy Choo shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2283416


LOVE the entire look!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Superstar88 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior bag which I adore!



Very classy! You look like tyra bank !!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Some recent pictures of my Sporty Saddle bag from my blog!


----------



## Joyce Lim

Superstar88 said:


> Here's my Lady Dior bag which I adore!


Lovely!


----------



## averagejoe

SLCsocialite said:


> Some recent pictures of my Sporty Saddle bag from my blog!



Nice sporty Saddle!


----------



## Superstar88

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Very classy! You look like tyra bank !!


Aww you're so sweet, thank you!


----------



## Superstar88

Joyce Lim said:


> Lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## meijen

SLCsocialite said:


> Some recent pictures of my Sporty Saddle bag from my blog!


 
your sporty saddle bag is gorgeous


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> just back from Starhill Malaysia with my mini croc lady dior~



Wow perfect pictures , that bag is tdf


----------



## Joy Chic

You look great!!! Love love the look. X


----------



## AverageHuman

thank you all~~  :shame:

here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile 

dress: Dior grey wool dress


----------



## Nico_79

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress


Looking beautiful as always! 

The dress is gorgeous too, simple with elegant details.


----------



## Christofle

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress



Exquisite detail


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress



 ohmygod


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress



Stunningly beautiful! Looks like a photoshoot from Vogue!


----------



## tutushopper

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress



You look fabulous as always!  You make Dior look how it's supposed to look, almost as in a dream!


----------



## vink

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~ :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress


 
You and the Samurai are the match made in heaven!!! I can't think of any more perfect way for that bag to be carried. Just perfect!!!


----------



## meijen

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress


 
truly fabulous!


----------



## krawford

Piece of art!!


----------



## Chloe_c

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress



I'm so envious, you have so many exquisite pieces in your collection. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## macaroonchica93

kellyng said:


> thank you all~~  :shame:
> 
> here are another pics. i look "fierce" in those pics,hope you dont mind.
> bag : Dior Samourai 1947 Knot Frame Bag in grey crocodile
> 
> dress: Dior grey wool dress



pretty classy bag and outfit
congrats


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Stunningly beautiful! Looks like a photoshoot from Vogue!


thanks for praising,joe!! did you get any dior bags for mum recently? id love to see



tutushopper said:


> You look fabulous as always!  You make Dior look how it's supposed to look, almost as in a dream!


thanks tutushopper!!! i remember saw your thread of a golden tweed miss dior but that time i was in a rush and didnt reply to your thread. pls post some modelling pics so i can drool over it 



vink said:


> You and the Samurai are the match made in heaven!!! I can't think of any more perfect way for that bag to be carried. Just perfect!!!


thanks vink!!! thanks for your sweet compliment! you made my day!! 



meijen said:


> truly fabulous!


thanks meijen!!



krawford said:


> Piece of art!!


thanks for praising,krawford!! 



Chloe_c said:


> I'm so envious, you have so many exquisite pieces in your collection. Simply gorgeous!


thanks chloe_c, i adore your collection as well!! there are so many classic beautiful pieces, hope to see more in the future!!


----------



## AverageHuman

macaroonchica93 said:


> pretty classy bag and outfit
> congrats


thank you dear~~~thanks for leaving me such a sweet comment



Nico_79 said:


> Looking beautiful as always!
> 
> The dress is gorgeous too, simple with elegant details.


Nico,i see your " beautiful as always" 
really thanks for your sweet compliment!!! you made my day!!



Christofle said:


> Exquisite detail


thanks Christofle,thanks for stopping by!!



shoesshoeshoes said:


>


shoesshoeshoes, thank you~~!!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

macaroonchica93 said:


> pretty classy bag and outfit
> congrats



thank you dear!!! thanks for your sweet compliment!


----------



## essiedub

Ok ...so a bit unconventional until I can replace the strap
Using my black strap with the red mini..yay or nay?

jeez...seriously, does anyone know how to make these pictures smaller??


----------



## ThisVNchick

essiedub said:


> Ok ...so a bit unconventional until I can replace the strap
> Using my black strap with the red mini..yay or nay?
> 
> jeez...seriously, does anyone know how to make these pictures smaller??



Not bad  You've turned your one shade LD into a bicolor!


----------



## averagejoe

essiedub said:


> Ok ...so a bit unconventional until I can replace the strap
> Using my black strap with the red mini..yay or nay?
> 
> jeez...seriously, does anyone know how to make these pictures smaller??



Looks fine! The red goes well with the black.


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

The bag is pretty! I believe I havent seen mini lady dior in red patent for a while! I so want 1 (


----------



## essiedub

JadeCrystal0610 said:


> The bag is pretty! I believe I havent seen mini lady dior in red patent for a while! I so want 1 (


Thanks *JadeCrystal0610*
Mine is old - 99 I think - and they no longer make this combination (red w/ gold) BUT  I just saw this in the "authenticate" thread.......just like mine but with a strap (waah!)  It's being authenticated for someone - maybe you? (ok oops, it is you hee hee........hope it's real and you get it!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261293517173?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

essiedub said:


> Thanks *JadeCrystal0610*
> Mine is old - 99 I think - and they no longer make this combination (red w/ gold) BUT  I just saw this in the "authenticate" thread.......just like mine but with a strap (waah!)  It's being authenticated for someone - maybe you? (ok oops, it is you hee hee........hope it's real and you get it!)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261293517173?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




It was me!!! I was looking for one, but I wasn't sure it is authentic. I have been trying to ask the seller for additional pictures, but he/she didn't quite respond, so will see!


----------



## KayuuKathey

essiedub said:


> Ok ...so a bit unconventional until I can replace the strap
> Using my black strap with the red mini..yay or nay?
> 
> jeez...seriously, does anyone know how to make these pictures smaller??



That is adorable


----------



## hinnie

Took my Diorissimo out for the first time on my graduation


----------



## Nico_79

hinnie said:


> Took my Diorissimo out for the first time on my graduation


Looks great on you and congrats on your graduation!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

hinnie said:


> Took my Diorissimo out for the first time on my graduation



Love it and congrats on your graduation!


----------



## meijen

hinnie said:


> Took my Diorissimo out for the first time on my graduation


 
you look great with your Diorissimo and congrats on your graduation.


----------



## Dani3ear

My first Dior bag, the Granville polochon in deerskin.  I picked her up in Paris, and here she is on her way to Limoges


----------



## vink

Dani3ear said:


> My first Dior bag, the Granville polochon in deerskin.  I picked her up in Paris, and here she is on her way to Limoges



Such a beautiful bag!!! I love it!! Congrats and wear her in good health!!!


----------



## Dani3ear

vink said:


> Such a beautiful bag!!! I love it!! Congrats and wear her in good health!!!



Thank you so much, vink!


----------



## Nico_79

Dani3ear said:


> My first Dior bag, the Granville polochon in deerskin.  I picked her up in Paris, and here she is on her way to Limoges


Congrats on your first Dior! This is so beautiful!


----------



## KellyCoCo

Dani3ear said:


> My first Dior bag, the Granville polochon in deerskin.  I picked her up in Paris, and here she is on her way to Limoges



 the colour is beautiful


----------



## averagejoe

Dani3ear said:


> My first Dior bag, the Granville polochon in deerskin.  I picked her up in Paris, and here she is on her way to Limoges



Very chic! Congratulations on your first Dior!


----------



## Dani3ear

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your first Dior! This is so beautiful!





KellyCoCo said:


> the colour is beautiful





averagejoe said:


> Very chic! Congratulations on your first Dior!



Thank you Nico_79, KellyCoCo and averagejoe!  I do love this color too; it seems to go with everything!  I also love the zippered compartment in the middle for security, with the other two open compartments for easy access.


----------



## Prada_Princess

hinnie said:


> Took my Diorissimo out for the first time on my graduation



Beautiful!


----------



## Little Mermaid

Me and lady dior in 4 different countries, Thailand, Italy, Denmark and Turkey


----------



## averagejoe

Little Mermaid said:


> Me and lady dior in 4 different countries, Thailand, Italy, Denmark and Turkey



Very pretty! Loving your outfits!


----------



## Deborah1986

hinnie said:


> Took my Diorissimo out for the first time on my graduation



_looking pretty congrats on your graduation _


----------



## Joyce Lim

Little Mermaid said:


> Me and lady dior in 4 different countries, Thailand, Italy, Denmark and Turkey


Gorgeous!!


----------



## tutushopper

Little Mermaid said:


> Me and lady dior in 4 different countries, Thailand, Italy, Denmark and Turkey



You and your LD look fabulous. It's so great how this bag can go equally well with jeans and a nice dress.


----------



## Little Mermaid

averagejoe said:


> Very pretty! Loving your outfits!



Thanks


----------



## Little Mermaid

Joyce Lim said:


> Gorgeous!!


 Thanks


----------



## Little Mermaid

tutushopper said:


> You and your LD look fabulous. It's so great how this bag can go equally well with jeans and a nice dress.



Thanks , I also wear LD with short, but I don't have pictures. I think LD can almost go with every outfit. It just depends on what color of clothes we r wearing and of course the color of the bag


----------



## Nanatkl

hinnie said:


> Took my Diorissimo out for the first time on my graduation


 

So chic


----------



## ThisVNchick

My large white Lady Dior waiting patiently as I get ready for Friday's dinner outing with DH.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> My large white Lady Dior waiting patiently as I get ready for Friday's dinner outing with DH.
> 
> View attachment 2363398



Nice! Really liking the dark contrast scarf around the handles!


----------



## Deborah1986

ThisVNchick said:


> My large white Lady Dior waiting patiently as I get ready for Friday's dinner outing with DH.
> 
> View attachment 2363398


Pretty !!!


----------



## Nanatkl

ThisVNchick said:


> My large white Lady Dior waiting patiently as I get ready for Friday's dinner outing with DH.
> 
> View attachment 2363398


Wow, that is really awesome,!!!!


----------



## valarie1

ThisVNchick said:


> My large white Lady Dior waiting patiently as I get ready for Friday's dinner outing with DH.
> 
> View attachment 2363398



Beautiful!


----------



## ThisVNchick

valarie1 said:


> Beautiful!





Nanatkl said:


> Wow, that is really awesome,!!!!





Deborah1986 said:


> Pretty !!!



Thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Really liking the dark contrast scarf around the handles!



I'm glad you think they look good together; my main concern was protecting the white handles so they don't get dirty with use!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm glad you think they look good together; my main concern was protecting the white handles so they don't get dirty with use!



I saw someone on Bloor St. yesterday with a beautiful latte-coloured Diorissimo and she had a scarf around the handles too. Looks very chic, and as you said, will prevent the handles from darkening with use.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I saw someone on Bloor St. yesterday with a beautiful latte-coloured Diorissimo and she had a scarf around the handles too. Looks very chic, and as you said, will prevent the handles from darkening with use.




Yes, I agree. I love my wrapped handle Diorissimo!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Out for the holiday sale this weekend


----------



## meijen

ThisVNchick said:


> My large white Lady Dior waiting patiently as I get ready for Friday's dinner outing with DH.
> 
> View attachment 2363398


 
gorgeous LD


----------



## meijen

ThisVNchick said:


> Out for the holiday sale this weekend
> 
> View attachment 2364960


 
love your entire look


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Out for the holiday sale this weekend
> 
> View attachment 2364960



Stunning! I want one of those LV scarves for this winter!


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> Stunning! I want one of those LV scarves for this winter!



Me too.


----------



## Joyce Lim

ThisVNchick said:


> Out for the holiday sale this weekend
> 
> View attachment 2364960


Gorgeous!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Joyce Lim said:


> Gorgeous!





meijen said:


> love your entire look





meijen said:


> gorgeous LD



Thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nahreen said:


> Me too.





averagejoe said:


> Stunning! I want one of those LV scarves for this winter!



It's one of the best Louis Vuitton scarf deal IMHO. The "Logo Mania" is just about $400 and is super warm compared to my other ones. I recently purchased this seasonal color one (the color is "orient", sort of a burnt orange), but my classic colors are just as pretty! I would highly recommend this purchase if you want to splurge on a scarf!


----------



## monkeylovesbag

ThisVNchick said:


> Out for the holiday sale this weekend
> 
> View attachment 2364960


Love your scarf and bag, as well as the lady dior


----------



## ThisVNchick

monkeylovesbag said:


> Love your scarf and bag, as well as the lady dior



Thanks  I love all of my Dior(s)!


----------



## Deborah1986

ThisVNchick said:


> Out for the holiday sale this weekend
> 
> View attachment 2364960


Wow


----------



## anisetta

This is pretty old but a classic, easier to use rather than latest lady diors. so soft and perfect for everyday.

*sorry for the horizontal photo


----------



## averagejoe

anisetta said:


> This is pretty old but a classic, easier to use rather than latest lady diors. so soft and perfect for everyday.
> 
> *sorry for the horizontal photo



Very chic and classic!


----------



## anisetta

averagejoe said:


> Very chic and classic!



thank you. its the family bag  if we don't know which bag to use, its the first option that we take our chance on  goes perfectly with everything


----------



## _Siobhan

at uni ush:


----------



## averagejoe

_Siobhan said:


> at uni ush:



Beautiful Panarea! Very different from my university experience where a lot of people went to class in pajamas


----------



## anisetta

rest of the gang  pink is my princess , panarea clutches are my life vest! the patent wallet is a waste of money which I bought almost 5 years ago and never ever used it once, I usually need more space in a wallet cause I carry loads of stuff and this wallet is way too small for me and black-tie events


----------



## averagejoe

anisetta said:


> rest of the gang  pink is my princess , panarea clutches are my life vest! the patent wallet is a waste of money which I bought almost 5 years ago and never ever used it once, I usually need more space in a wallet cause I carry loads of stuff and this wallet is way too small for me and black-tie events



Very nice collection! You can sell your wallet if you don't use it. You can use the money that you get from the sale towards buying a larger wallet


----------



## _Siobhan

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful Panarea! Very different from my university experience where a lot of people went to class in pajamas



Thank u 
Hhhh well girls at my uni really dressed up! 
They carry LD , Chanel bags and hermes birkin!!


----------



## anisetta

averagejoe said:


> Very nice collection! You can sell your wallet if you don't use it. You can use the money that you get from the sale towards buying a larger wallet



thank you 

yes I thought about that but I am very very bad at selling, can't sell it to my friends.. consignments don't pay nice money


----------



## papertiger

anisetta said:


> This is pretty old but a classic, easier to use rather than latest lady diors. so soft and perfect for everyday.
> 
> *sorry for the horizontal photo



Cool and cosy at the same time, even horizontal


----------



## Kalos

Hi, I guess this isn't really an 'in action' shot, but I just bought my first Dior and wanted to share. Presenting my medium black Panarea, bought at Heathrow for my trip to the German Christmas markets. Here she is at the hotel..
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also my pearl Tribal earrings (already posted in the earrings thread)...


----------



## averagejoe

Kalos said:


> Hi, I guess this isn't really an 'in action' shot, but I just bought my first Dior and wanted to share. Presenting my medium black Panarea, bought at Heathrow for my trip to the German Christmas markets. Here she is at the hotel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2416059
> 
> 
> Also my pearl Tribal earrings (already posted in the earrings thread)...
> View attachment 2416063



Nice! I love the texture of the Panarea canvas. Looks really chic!


----------



## AverageHuman

Happy Chinese New Year to all~!!!!! 

wearing Cheongsam and mini crocodile lady dior bag 

May this new year bring many opportunities to your way, to explore every joy of life & may your resolutions for the days ahead stay firm, turning all your dreams into reality and all your efforts into great achievements!!!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all~!!!!!
> 
> wearing Cheongsam and mini crocodile lady dior bag
> 
> May this new year bring many opportunities to your way, to explore every joy of life & may your resolutions for the days ahead stay firm, turning all your dreams into reality and all your efforts into great achievements!!!



Happy Chinese New Year to you!  Am totally loving your outfit. The jade-coloured crocodile Lady Dior adds a perfect touch to your outfit.


----------



## AverageHuman

Thanks joe!!! do you celebrates chinese new year?
its day 2 of new year and continue hanging out with my lovely mini croc lady dior~!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Thanks joe!!! do you celebrates chinese new year?
> its day 2 of new year and continue hanging out with my lovely mini croc lady dior~!



Yeah, I do too 

You choose such exquisite settings for your photos. They are beautiful!


----------



## Donya Aurora

Think pink!


----------



## averagejoe

Donya Aurora said:


> Think pink!



Ooo very chic! Love the croc in this colour!


----------



## Bratty1919

Donya Aurora said:


> Think pink!




What a perfect shot!


----------



## Everlong

kellyng said:


> Thanks joe!!! do you celebrates chinese new year?
> its day 2 of new year and continue hanging out with my lovely mini croc lady dior~!





Donya Aurora said:


> Think pink!






holy croc-amole! the jade green was perfect for Chinese New Years! The fuchsia is lovely.


----------



## tutushopper

kellyng said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all~!!!!!
> 
> wearing Cheongsam and mini crocodile lady dior bag
> 
> May this new year bring many opportunities to your way, to explore every joy of life & may your resolutions for the days ahead stay firm, turning all your dreams into reality and all your efforts into great achievements!!!



You look amazing as ever; I think your beauty and the art of your photographs just keeps getting more and more.  Happy new year to you.


----------



## tutushopper

Donya Aurora said:


> Think pink!


So stunning in pink.


----------



## emmaali

Selfie with my Lady blue while DD busy trying out new pants&#128522;


----------



## averagejoe

emmaali said:


> View attachment 2492100
> 
> 
> Selfie with my Lady blue while DD busy trying out new pants&#128522;



Beautiful Lady Dior!


----------



## emmaali

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful Lady Dior!




Thank you&#128513;


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> Yeah, I do too
> 
> You choose such exquisite settings for your photos. They are beautiful!


Thanks for your sweet compliments,joe! i have been longing for your action pics for a looong time, and boy,i think you know what to do  



Donya Aurora said:


> Think pink!


Holy moly! stunning big~!



Everlong said:


> holy croc-amole! the jade green was perfect for Chinese New Years! The fuchsia is lovely.


Thanks everlong! although its a liiiitle bit late,Happy New Year~!



tutushopper said:


> You look amazing as ever; I think your beauty and the art of your photographs just keeps getting more and more.  Happy new year to you.


thanks for praising,tutushopper! seems like i dont need to go out by car in the following weeks as im FLYING after reading your sweet compliments!


----------



## AverageHuman

action pics in Dior coat with big lapel~ i had posted pics in the same coat few years ago and now,voila~! a different look!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> action pics in Dior coat with big lapel~ i had posted pics in the same coat few years ago and now,voila~! a different look!



Wow what a strong look! Totally loving it!


----------



## Aluxe

kellyng said:


> action pics in Dior coat with big lapel~ i had posted pics in the same coat few years ago and now,voila~! a different look!



Gorgeous!


----------



## GennyGlam

Ladies! This is my Lady Dior~~

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

GennyGlam said:


> Ladies! This is my Lady Dior~~
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



Very chic!


----------



## jules128

ClassicsGirl898 said:


> View attachment 2239435
> 
> View attachment 2239436




Hi, can I ask you what this bag is called and what the color is? It's very pretty! I love it.

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

jules128 said:


> Hi, can I ask you what this bag is called and what the color is? It's very pretty! I love it.
> 
> Thanks!



The bag is called the Soft Lady Dior hobo (with woven Cannage leather), and the colour appears to be light blue.


----------



## jules128

averagejoe said:


> The bag is called the Soft Lady Dior hobo (with woven Cannage leather), and the colour appears to be light blue.


thanks!


----------



## _diorling_

My 1st Dior Granville Polochon. Totally in love with the uniqueness of the 'Cannage' embroidery


----------



## itaque

_diorling_ said:


> My 1st Dior Granville Polochon. Totally in love with the uniqueness of the 'Cannage' embroidery



Congrats. I LOVE this bag !


----------



## averagejoe

_diorling_ said:


> My 1st Dior Granville Polochon. Totally in love with the uniqueness of the 'Cannage' embroidery



What a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## _diorling_

itaque said:


> Congrats. I LOVE this bag !


Thank you so much itaque  Im also LOVE this bag so much that I now use it as an everyday bag.......:giggles:


----------



## _diorling_

averagejoe said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations!


Thank you so much averagejoe  She is truly a beauty  I am glad I chose her over lucrezia. Now i want more and MORE dior bags......


----------



## tomany

wonderful bags


----------



## sumsum

_diorling_ said:


> My 1st Dior Granville Polochon. Totally in love with the uniqueness of the 'Cannage' embroidery


I Love it too


----------



## _diorling_

sumsum said:


> I Love it too


Lets get the same bag sumsum , we can be bag twin


----------



## _diorling_

tomany said:


> wonderful bags


Totally agree. Everyone have wonderful and beautiful bags, make me want more and more and MORE from Dior :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Donya Aurora

Excuse the nails I'm in desperate need of a manicure hehehe!


----------



## averagejoe

Donya Aurora said:


> Excuse the nails I'm in desperate need of a manicure hehehe!



Ooo Diorissimo! Congratulations!


----------



## tipadas

_diorling_ said:


> My 1st Dior Granville Polochon. Totally in love with the uniqueness of the 'Cannage' embroidery


wow classic elegrant


----------



## _diorling_

tipadas said:


> wow classic elegrant


Thank you so much tipadas :


----------



## juliapham2812

Hang out with my dior babe


----------



## Nahreen

juliapham2812 said:


> Hang out with my dior babe



What a nice pop of colours.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I took my pink python LD out for the first time today and my matchy-matchy Valentino flats as well.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I took my pink python LD out for the first time today and my matchy-matchy Valentino flats as well.
> 
> View attachment 2515495



Wow they are the same colour! Very beautiful indeed


----------



## kanginva

L_Anna said:


> Me and my Dior bag in Nice


You look like super model!  Lol


----------



## auhaze

Out with my micro lady dior &#128513;


----------



## auhaze

GennyGlam said:


> Ladies! This is my Lady Dior~~
> 
> Hope you enjoy!




Love your bag and outfit! &#128525;


----------



## averagejoe

auhaze said:


> Out with my micro lady dior &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522328



I really love this size of the Lady Dior (so cute!). Congratulations!


----------



## auhaze

averagejoe said:


> I really love this size of the Lady Dior (so cute!). Congratulations!




Me too! Would like to get one more in another colour, need to save up tho&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;Thank you!!


----------



## Jip9999

_diorling_ said:


> Thank you so much itaque  Im also LOVE this bag so much that I now use it as an everyday bag.......:giggles:



Hey hey! Beautiful bag! 

Just wondering after using it as an everyday bag, does the "knots" where the cannage lines meet each other, fade? I noticed that after I used my Cruise Blue Granville, I encountered some fading where the "knots" are! I guess it could be because the bag was rubbing against my clothes as i carried the bag using the sling more often than the top handles!

Kisses!


----------



## nycmamaofone

auhaze said:


> Out with my micro lady dior &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522328


So adorable!! I'm curious, do you find it hard to use/open?  I know a lot of people complain about the zipper closure with the medium, so I was wondering if it was easier or harder than the  medium?


----------



## newmommy_va

fyi, the micro doesn't have a zipper closure; it has a small flap closure. While it's easy... it's not secure. Moreover, the micro is significantly smaller and holds significantly less than the medium LD. 



nycmamaofone said:


> So adorable!! I'm curious, do you find it hard to use/open?  I know a lot of people complain about the zipper closure with the medium, so I was wondering if it was easier or harder than the  medium?


----------



## bellaNlawrence

My dior is abit old but I still took her out to a wedding today  
I'm so into the vintage floral dior type of bag... now im hunting for more dior

by the way I really want to thanks all the authenticators in the TPF forum for helping myself and all of us, to auth the bags and providing information
and sharing your knowledge, helping us in your own time. Im so grateful ( all my dior online purchase are with the help of the awesome authenticators here , 
I cant show how grateful but to say THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

bellaNlawrence said:


> My dior is abit old but I still took her out to a wedding today
> I'm so into the vintage floral dior type of bag... now im hunting for more dior
> 
> by the way I really want to thanks all the authenticators in the TPF forum for helping myself and all of us, to auth the bags and providing information
> and sharing your knowledge, helping us in your own time. Im so grateful ( all my dior online purchase are with the help of the awesome authenticators here ,
> I cant show how grateful but to say THANK YOU!!!!



This is so cute! I love seeing older styles pop up on the forum. It's like a breath of a fresh air!


----------



## averagejoe

bellaNlawrence said:


> My dior is abit old but I still took her out to a wedding today
> I'm so into the vintage floral dior type of bag... now im hunting for more dior
> 
> by the way I really want to thanks all the authenticators in the TPF forum for helping myself and all of us, to auth the bags and providing information
> and sharing your knowledge, helping us in your own time. Im so grateful ( all my dior online purchase are with the help of the awesome authenticators here ,
> I cant show how grateful but to say THANK YOU!!!!



This is one of my favourite Dior styles. It's really pretty!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

averagejoe said:


> This is one of my favourite Dior styles. It's really pretty!



thank you averagejoe it was one of my favorite too


----------



## bellaNlawrence

ThisVNchick said:


> This is so cute! I love seeing older styles pop up on the forum. It's like a breath of a fresh air!



hehe thank you ThisVNchick  you were the one that auth this bag for me


----------



## _diorling_

Jip9999 said:


> Hey hey! Beautiful bag!
> 
> Just wondering after using it as an everyday bag, does the "knots" where the cannage lines meet each other, fade? I noticed that after I used my Cruise Blue Granville, I encountered some fading where the "knots" are! I guess it could be because the bag was rubbing against my clothes as i carried the bag using the sling more often than the top handles!
> 
> Kisses!


Jip9999, sorry for the late respond as I just came back from holiday . And yes, few of the knots are kinda fading and I think it was because the bag was rubbing against my clothes.  With 2 little girls, I always carry the bag using the sling as I need my hands to be free all the time 

I kind of worried to bring her along during my holiday ( just imagine carrying lambskin bag with 2 active toddlers), but surprisingly, the bag is not as delicate as I think. I did a close inspection after I came home and I'm totally happy with my bag condition. Just a few light scratches that is unnoticeable unless you do a close inspection. IMHO, I think Dior lambskin is not as delicate as Chanel or Prada.


----------



## _diorling_

bellaNlawrence said:


> My dior is abit old but I still took her out to a wedding today
> I'm so into the vintage floral dior type of bag... now im hunting for more dior
> 
> by the way I really want to thanks all the authenticators in the TPF forum for helping myself and all of us, to auth the bags and providing information
> and sharing your knowledge, helping us in your own time. Im so grateful ( all my dior online purchase are with the help of the awesome authenticators here ,
> I cant show how grateful but to say THANK YOU!!!!


I really like your bag. It is so feminine. It matches so well with your outfit . Very beautiful


----------



## bellaNlawrence

_diorling_ said:


> I really like your bag. It is so feminine. It matches so well with your outfit . Very beautiful


Thank you diorling  she's one of my favorite


----------



## purplepoodles

In the mood for something soft  today.


----------



## averagejoe

purplepoodles said:


> In the mood for something soft  today.
> 
> View attachment 2542856



Ooo nice!


----------



## tutushopper

bellaNlawrence said:


> My dior is abit old but I still took her out to a wedding today
> I'm so into the vintage floral dior type of bag... now im hunting for more dior
> 
> by the way I really want to thanks all the authenticators in the TPF forum for helping myself and all of us, to auth the bags and providing information
> and sharing your knowledge, helping us in your own time. Im so grateful ( all my dior online purchase are with the help of the awesome authenticators here ,
> I cant show how grateful but to say THANK YOU!!!!



I love this style, and you wear it so well!  

I agree, tpf has some of the best people and here on the Dior board, we have some very special people helping out with authentications, news of new products, and all around good cheer!  Thank you from me as well for all that you do!


----------



## tutushopper

purplepoodles said:


> In the mood for something soft  today.
> 
> View attachment 2542856



Soft is good!


----------



## purplepoodles

averagejoe said:


> Ooo nice!




Thank you averagejoe! She is my grown up teddy bear and gets cuddled a lot.


----------



## purplepoodles

tutushopper said:


> Soft is good!




Absolutely Tutu!


----------



## tomany

Xxx wrong website to discuss counterfeits.


----------



## DRJones616

purplepoodles said:


> In the mood for something soft  today.
> 
> View attachment 2542856


Lovely!!


----------



## puticat

kellyng said:


> Thanks joe!!! do you celebrates chinese new year?
> 
> its day 2 of new year and continue hanging out with my lovely mini croc lady dior~!




Lovely!!!


----------



## tomany




----------



## averagejoe

tomany said:


>



Lovely ensemble!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

GennyGlam said:


> Ladies! This is my Lady Dior~~
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



it's chic and unique. jealous


----------



## hinnie

My interview outfit with Dior sunnies, Mise en Dior pearl earrings, Diorissimo bag and Dior makeup.


----------



## averagejoe

hinnie said:


> My interview outfit with Dior sunnies, Mise en Dior pearl earrings, Diorissimo bag and Dior makeup.



Very chic!!!


----------



## averagejoe

tomany said:


>



Fun picture! Looking chic!


----------



## Jip9999

averagejoe said:


> Fun picture! Looking chic!


Here's me being "Smurfette"!


----------



## averagejoe

Jip9999 said:


> Here's me being "Smurfette"!



Wow you look gorgeous!


----------



## huis245

My new baby from my brother.


----------



## Yikkie

Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!


----------



## rk4265

Love it!


----------



## averagejoe

huis245 said:


> My new baby from my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552583
> View attachment 2552585



Loving the lacquered charms and pop of yellow! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Yikkie said:


> Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!
> View attachment 2552807



Gorgeous blue! Congratulations!


----------



## zozo88

Yikkie said:


> Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!
> View attachment 2552807



gorgeous blue


----------



## crazy8baglady

Yikkie said:


> Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!
> View attachment 2552807


Beautiful color! Congrats


----------



## DRJones616

hinnie said:


> My interview outfit with Dior sunnies, Mise en Dior pearl earrings, Diorissimo bag and Dior makeup.


You look gorgeous!!


----------



## brandee1002

Central park #dirtybench  :/ 
I'm finally taking this baby out after letting it sit in my closet for months. Its way more durable than I thought, I love it


----------



## averagejoe

brandee1002 said:


> Central park #dirtybench  :/
> I'm finally taking this baby out after letting it sit in my closet for months. Its way more durable than I thought, I love it



Beautiful!


----------



## lizzie2190

love this thread ! so many fabulous bags


----------



## Superstar88

My Lady Dior all dressed up


----------



## averagejoe

Superstar88 said:


> My Lady Dior all dressed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559673



Beautiful


----------



## Superstar88

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful




Thank you!


----------



## Bratty1919

Superstar88 said:


> My Lady Dior all dressed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559673




Totally TDF, especially with that scarf!


----------



## Superstar88

Bratty1919 said:


> Totally TDF, especially with that scarf!




Thank you hun!


----------



## _diorling_

Love Love Love all your ladies bags ..... I love ALLLL of them (guess im the greedy one )


----------



## bagwathi

Here's me with my Granville in front of Dior store in Sloane Street, London


----------



## Superstar88

bagwathi said:


> Here's me with my Granville in front of Dior store in Sloane Street, London




Beautiful bag!


----------



## averagejoe

bagwathi said:


> Here's me with my Granville in front of Dior store in Sloane Street, London



The Granville is adorable in this size! And I love how they decorated the windows for this season.


----------



## bagwathi

averagejoe said:


> The Granville is adorable in this size! And I love how they decorated the windows for this season.


Thanks Averagejoe you were the one who helped me clearing so many doubts when I bought this bag  thanks once again!


----------



## bagwathi

Seems like I'm on a roll, so this is my latest Dior clutch in action, sort of reveal with action


----------



## bagwathi

Superstar88 said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

bagwathi said:


> Seems like I'm on a roll, so this is my latest Dior clutch in action, sort of reveal with action


Amazing Lady Dior clutch! Congratulations!


----------



## Scarlett1013

hinnie said:


> My interview outfit with Dior sunnies, Mise en Dior pearl earrings, Diorissimo bag and Dior makeup.



So chic and stylish!


----------



## Scarlett1013

bagwathi said:


> Seems like I'm on a roll, so this is my latest Dior clutch in action, sort of reveal with action




Very pretty! Love your dress and clutch!


----------



## Everlong

bagwathi said:


> Seems like I'm on a roll, so this is my latest Dior clutch in action, sort of reveal with action



this clutch is so beautifully structured in gleaming patent leather. i think this might be next for me.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Took my lovely rouge Diorissimo out today! The color is just so amazing!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Took my lovely rouge Diorissimo out today! The color is just so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2567532



It is! It matches your Ferragamo flats to a T!


----------



## mygoodies

hinnie said:


> My interview outfit with Dior sunnies, Mise en Dior pearl earrings, Diorissimo bag and Dior makeup.




Im lemming the black one as well. How is the leather holding up? Have u pre treated her w Collonil or something else? Looks stunning on u!


----------



## hinnie

mygoodies said:


> Im lemming the black one as well. How is the leather holding up? Have u pre treated her w Collonil or something else? Looks stunning on u!



Thank you. The leather is still stiff and looks new after 9 months and like with all my high end leather bags I don't treat it with anything. Definitely get one I love mine.


----------



## nozza

Yikkie said:


> Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!
> View attachment 2552807


Saw this exact LD at boutique - simply gorgeous!


----------



## bagwathi

ThisVNchick said:


> Took my lovely rouge Diorissimo out today! The color is just so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2567532


Beautiful colour!! Love the look!


----------



## lilyzhang0725

My first Lady Dior.


----------



## LadyinLondon

lilyzhang0725 said:


> My first Lady Dior.


What a beautiful pastel tricolor! That blue!


----------



## Beautiful Day

kellyng said:


> Thanks joe!!! do you celebrates chinese new year?
> its day 2 of new year and continue hanging out with my lovely mini croc lady dior~!



You look beautiful, costume and the place and your mini, they look perfect.


----------



## fell4ladydior




----------



## diana27arvi

Took my new Lady out for the first time the other day to a concert


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> Took my new Lady out for the first time the other day to a concert


----------



## mygoodies

hinnie said:


> My interview outfit with Dior sunnies, Mise en Dior pearl earrings, Diorissimo bag and Dior makeup.




Hi! Hope u can help me out regarding the dimensions of yr bag? I have put the "new" small Diorissimo on hold to try but then I realized that this bag of yours may be the new Medium? 

I googled Diorissimo mini and found out that the mini has a very long (cross body) strap? If thats the "new small" then I would definitely consider the Medium (which used to be the Small). Uuurggghh the size change got me so confused! 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

mygoodies said:


> Hi! Hope u can help me out regarding the dimensions of yr bag? I have put the "new" small Diorissimo on hold to try but then I realized that this bag of yours may be the new Medium?
> 
> I googled Diorissimo mini and found out that the mini has a very long (cross body) strap? If thats the "new small" then I would definitely consider the Medium (which used to be the Small). Uuurggghh the size change got me so confused!
> Thanks so much!!



The bag pictured is of the "old small" which is now the "new medium". The medium (pictured) is a little bit smaller than the large LD but definitely bigger than the medium LD. I hope that helps.


----------



## mygoodies

ThisVNchick said:


> The bag pictured is of the "old small" which is now the "new medium". The medium (pictured) is a little bit smaller than the large LD but definitely bigger than the medium LD. I hope that helps.




THANK YOUUU!!!! This helps a lot. I didnt realize it until I saw pics of the "old mini"! I will put the "new medium" on hold to try as well!!


----------



## hinnie

mygoodies said:


> Hi! Hope u can help me out regarding the dimensions of yr bag? I have put the "new" small Diorissimo on hold to try but then I realized that this bag of yours may be the new Medium?
> 
> I googled Diorissimo mini and found out that the mini has a very long (cross body) strap? If thats the "new small" then I would definitely consider the Medium (which used to be the Small). Uuurggghh the size change got me so confused!
> Thanks so much!!


I don't have the measurements of my bag but at the time I bought it which was July 2013, it was the small size at the time.


----------



## Dils




----------



## sexylaila

Hi All,

I finally got around to posting a pic with my Dior!


----------



## averagejoe

Dils said:


> View attachment 2592946





sexylaila said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got around to posting a pic with my Dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593714



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## saintgermain

lilyzhang0725 said:


> My first Lady Dior.



what beautiful spring colors!


----------



## saintgermain

diana27arvi said:


> Took my new Lady out for the first time the other day to a concert




completely drooling


----------



## LVoe Louis

diana27arvi said:


> Took my new Lady out for the first time the other day to a concert


This is gorgeous, oh no, I now like yet another bag and I should not be considering more!!!!


----------



## LVoe Louis

juliapham2812 said:


> Hang out with my dior babe


Gorgeous!


----------



## littleclouds

Anyone has this lady dior tricolor? Mind carrying it for show? Don't know if I should get my first lady dior in this tricolor or the classic foulard / rose poudre


----------



## Deborah1986

_In greece wearing my dior scarf
_


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> Don't know if I should get my first lady dior in this tricolor or the classic foulard / rose poudre



I suggest the Rose Poudre as your first Lady Dior. The pink is so light and pretty, and pairs with pale gold hardware which makes it absolutely divine! And I think that mono-colour bags are more classic than colour-blocked bags.


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah1986 said:


> _In greece wearing my dior scarf
> _



Very chic!


----------



## littleclouds

averagejoe said:


> I suggest the Rose Poudre as your first Lady Dior. The pink is so light and pretty, and pairs with pale gold hardware which makes it absolutely divine! And I think that mono-colour bags are more classic than colour-blocked bags.



Hmm..rose poudre  n foulard are both different shades right? Is patent or lambskin better?


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> Hmm..rose poudre  n foulard are both different shades right? Is patent or lambskin better?



They are different shades. 

I recommend lambskin when it comes to the Lady Dior.


----------



## littleclouds

averagejoe said:


> They are different shades.
> 
> I recommend lambskin when it comes to the Lady Dior.



Ok thanks for ur advice :thumbup:


----------



## Greengoddess8

Dils said:


> View attachment 2592946



This is stunning Dils!


----------



## Greengoddess8

sexylaila said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got around to posting a pic with my Dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593714



Your bag is beautiful on you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Deborah1986 said:


> _In greece wearing my dior scarf
> _



How lovely! Hope you enjoyed Greece!


----------



## Greengoddess8

diana27arvi said:


> Took my new Lady out for the first time the other day to a concert



Love the pops of color!


----------



## Greengoddess8

lilyzhang0725 said:


> My first Lady Dior.



Congrats on your gorgeous Lady Dior


----------



## Greengoddess8

bagwathi said:


> Here's me with my Granville in front of Dior store in Sloane Street, London



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Greengoddess8

bagwathi said:


> Seems like I'm on a roll, so this is my latest Dior clutch in action, sort of reveal with action



You look lovely! Love your clutch!


----------



## Greengoddess8

ThisVNchick said:


> Took my lovely rouge Diorissimo out today! The color is just so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2567532



Your Diorissimo is gorgeous!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Jip9999 said:


> Here's me being "Smurfette"!



You look adorable, love your bag!


----------



## Greengoddess8

huis245 said:


> My new baby from my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552583
> View attachment 2552585



What a sweet brother! Love it


----------



## Greengoddess8

Yikkie said:


> Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!
> View attachment 2552807



This color is gorgeous! Love your Lady Dior


----------



## Greengoddess8

brandee1002 said:


> Central park #dirtybench  :/
> I'm finally taking this baby out after letting it sit in my closet for months. Its way more durable than I thought, I love it



I love this color combo!!! So, glad you finally have it out and about


----------



## Greengoddess8

Superstar88 said:


> My Lady Dior all dressed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559673



Gorgeous!


----------



## littleclouds

Which should I get? The tri color or bi color lady dior?


----------



## bagwathi

littleclouds said:


> Which should I get? The tri color or bi color lady dior?


OMG both are beautiful!!! what size are these, can you post full pics of these!!
Personally I like tri coloured as you have more choice to match up with!!


----------



## littleclouds

bagwathi said:


> OMG both are beautiful!!! what size are these, can you post full pics of these!!
> Personally I like tri coloured as you have more choice to match up with!!



Its medium size.


----------



## rowy65

littleclouds said:


> Which should I get? The tri color or bi color lady dior?



Bicolor definitely,I love those two bright colors together!   Gorgeous!


----------



## bagwathi

littleclouds said:


> Its medium size.


Both are so beautiful!! Loving each one for a different reason! How much are they priced at currently if I may ask?


----------



## bagwathi

Ok so I carried my pink baby last night and this is how she looked!


----------



## Cerecita

Yikkie said:


> Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!
> View attachment 2552807


oh my goood! the color is to die for!!!


----------



## Cerecita

auhaze said:


> Out with my micro lady dior &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522328


sooo chic!


----------



## Cerecita

emmaali said:


> View attachment 2492100
> 
> 
> Selfie with my Lady blue while DD busy trying out new pants&#128522;


amazing bag!!!!! suits you really well!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

bagwathi said:


> Ok so I carried my pink baby last night and this is how she looked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610647



Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## rowy65

Happy Mother's Day to all!  Hope we all can celebrate with an old or new Dior today !


----------



## neverenuf

******** said:


> *My RED LADY DIOR featured in a comparison shot @******** *


what a beautiful collection! The Dior red is stunning


----------



## cyrill

Dils said:


> View attachment 2592946



So pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

bagwathi said:


> Ok so I carried my pink baby last night and this is how she looked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610647



Very chic!


----------



## bagwathi

averagejoe said:


> Very chic!


Thanks much AJ


----------



## bagwathi

littleclouds said:


> Which should I get? The tri color or bi color lady dior?


Which one did you buy finally


----------



## littleclouds

bagwathi said:


> Which one did you buy finally




I have not gotten any yet. Most probably I will take the bi color.


----------



## alexation

Deborah1986 said:


> _In greece wearing my dior scarf
> _


love your outfit! the dior scarf and speedy make great sisters


----------



## Koori

I just bgt a lady dior medium in toxic purple, the new color. Just wanted to know if I make the right choice cos it's not the classic color. I initially wanted a fuschia or red but the Paris airport do not have it so I took the toxic purple, it looks stunning also but just wondering if I made the correct color choice cos might not be easy on outfit, sigh.


----------



## katherinedvm

Koori said:


> I just bgt a lady dior medium in toxic purple, the new color. Just wanted to know if I make the right choice cos it's not the classic color. I initially wanted a fuschia or red but the Paris airport do not have it so I took the toxic purple, it looks stunning also but just wondering if I made the correct color choice cos might not be easy on outfit, sigh.




Purple sounds awesome! Let's see a picture! I'd love to see it


----------



## Koori




----------



## Koori

I posted too fast without comments. Ya this is my toxic purple. It looks like pink + purple , darker tone than fuchsia for sure. Just wonder if it will last? Hard to match outfit ya??? 
Btw anyone knows if I can exchange the color of the bag in SG boutique but I bgt it in Paris airport ?


----------



## katherinedvm

Koori said:


> View attachment 2615531




Oh wow that's gorgeous! I see what you mean about "matching" it to your outfits may be tricky, but given a gorg bag like this, I think it deserves to standout! Don't be afraid to carry it with pride!

That said, when you are spending that kind of money, you need to be sure you really love it. So I would sleep on it a day or two. Good luck deciding and congrats!!!


----------



## Koori

katherinedvm said:


> Oh wow that's gorgeous! I see what you mean about "matching" it to your outfits may be tricky, but given a gorg bag like this, I think it deserves to standout! Don't be afraid to carry it with pride!
> 
> That said, when you are spending that kind of money, you need to be sure you really love it. So I would sleep on it a day or two. Good luck deciding and congrats!!!



Ya u are right! Every time I look at the bag I find it so nice but spending the amount of $ we want it to the wisest choice : )


----------



## Une_passante

Koori said:


> View attachment 2615531


That is a gorgeous colour!
As for the matching, you should have no problems if you were a lot of neutrals.
You can also use it as a constrating colour so I think you will be fine : )
Nice choice!


----------



## Une_passante

Koori said:


> I just bgt a lady dior medium in toxic purple, the new color. Just wanted to know if I make the right choice cos it's not the classic color. I initially wanted a fuschia or red but the Paris airport do not have it so I took the toxic purple, it looks stunning also but just wondering if I made the correct color choice cos might not be easy on outfit, sigh.


If you don't mind me asking, how much was it at the paris airport?


----------



## crazy8baglady

Koori said:


> View attachment 2615531


Personally I love this color & I think she's a keeper!


----------



## Koori

Thanks all for reinforcing my choice! My colleague also said its a nice color.


----------



## Koori

Une_passante said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much was it at the paris airport?



It's 2288 at the airport , good deal ya?


----------



## Chloe_c

Koori said:


> It's &#8364;2288 at the airport , good deal ya?



I share the same dilemma as you. My DH just bought me a small LD in this colour. It's very pretty but also very striking and vibrant in my opinion... . The actual colour is very hard to capture on camera. Still deliberating whether to keep it. 

Btw, would you mind sharing which airline you fly with from Singapore that you are able to visit the Dior boutique at the airport? So envious. The last time I flew with Airfrance, we get to see the boutique but was directed to another boarding gate... No chance to shop there.


----------



## Koori

Chloe_c said:


> I share the same dilemma as you. My DH just bought me a small LD in this colour. It's very pretty but also very striking and vibrant in my opinion... . The actual colour is very hard to capture on camera. Still deliberating whether to keep it.
> 
> Btw, would you mind sharing which airline you fly with from Singapore that you are able to visit the Dior boutique at the airport? So envious. The last time I flew with Airfrance, we get to see the boutique but was directed to another boarding gate... No chance to shop there.



Hi, my cousin got it for me at the airport , she took airfrance also. She mentioned the last time she took SQ she don get to find Dior at the terminal so I guess depending which gate u are passing by.
Btw are we able to exchange the color? How u gg to get it exchanged ?


----------



## Chloe_c

Koori said:


> Hi, my cousin got it for me at the airport , she took airfrance also. She mentioned the last time she took SQ she don get to find Dior at the terminal so I guess depending which gate u are passing by.
> Btw are we able to exchange the color? How u gg to get it exchanged ?



Yeah, SQ uses a different terminal. In fact I have travelled twice with airfrance and both times didn't get to shop at that duty-free. I am not going to exchange it. Think it'll be a lot of hassle trying to exchange it here, unless the policy has changed. Dior has different regional office and the Asia pacific is independent of European side. But I guess there's is no harm trying by calling up to check.


----------



## Koori

Chloe_c said:


> Yeah, SQ uses a different terminal. In fact I have travelled twice with airfrance and both times didn't get to shop at that duty-free. I am not going to exchange it. Think it'll be a lot of hassle trying to exchange it here, unless the policy has changed. Dior has different regional office and the Asia pacific is independent of European side. But I guess there's is no harm trying by calling up to check.



Ic. Thanks for sharing, 1st time buying Dior so not sure how it works.


----------



## Une_passante

This is a good price! It's great that you could get it tax free (plus the euro prices often work out to be cheaper)


----------



## Koori

Une_passante said:


> This is a good price! It's great that you could get it tax free (plus the euro prices often work out to be cheaper)




Thanks !


----------



## panthere55

Koori said:


> View attachment 2615531



I personally love this color!


----------



## baghagg

My Dior Soft waiting to roll. ..


----------



## zaraha

baghagg said:


> My Dior Soft waiting to roll. ..




Love your Dior and white looks like a super soft dove


----------



## baghagg

zaraha said:


> Love your Dior and white looks like a super soft dove



thank you, it's actually a very pale nude-pink, but it does look white in that picture.


----------



## zaraha

baghagg said:


> thank you, it's actually a very pale nude-pink, but it does look white in that picture.




Love all kinds of pinks, I also fell in love with nude pale pink chanel this season , will be waiting for you get home so my hunting can begin  I never knew Dior can be as addicting as Chanel.


----------



## baghagg

zaraha said:


> Love all kinds of pinks, I also fell in love with nude pale pink chanel this season , will be waiting for you get home so my hunting can begin  I never knew Dior can be as addicting as Chanel.



Zaraha I just pm'd you


----------



## Koori

baghagg said:


> My Dior Soft waiting to roll. ..



That's a nice one , really look v soft


----------



## Aremkay

huis245 said:


> My new baby from my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552583
> View attachment 2552585



I think I just fell in love!!! It's beyond gorgeous! It's a wallet right?


----------



## hikarupanda

Yikkie said:


> Debut of my new Lady Dior in bleu de Minuit. Love the colour!
> View attachment 2552807




Beautiful!


----------



## juliams

baghagg said:


> My Dior Soft waiting to roll. ..



Gorgeous bag ..&#9825;


----------



## GenX

My wife's new Lady Dior large and Boy Chanel new medium both with gold hardware. 

Well, the Lady Dior is cheaper in Paris compared to London, New York and Malaysia; but surprisingly, the Boy Chanel is cheaper in Malaysia (after conversion to Ringgit Malaysia) compared to Paris, New York and London (not considering claimable tax refund at the airport)! Posted the prices of both bags in Pairs, New York, London and Kuala Lumpur at my Money For Luxury blog.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Koori said:


> View attachment 2615531



I think this is stunning!


----------



## amn3

Koori said:


> View attachment 2615531


Gorgeous bag!! Love the color


----------



## Koori

GenX said:


> My wife's new Lady Dior large and Boy Chanel new medium both with gold hardware.
> 
> Well, the Lady Dior is cheaper in Paris compared to London, New York and Malaysia; but surprisingly, the Boy Chanel is cheaper in Malaysia (after conversion to Ringgit Malaysia) compared to Paris, New York and London (not considering claimable tax refund at the airport)! Posted the prices of both bags in Pairs, New York, London and Kuala Lumpur at my Money For Luxury blog.



Both bags are so gorgeous !


----------



## panthere55

Out to doctors office with my mini


----------



## ironic568

panthere55 said:


> Out to doctors office with my mini



Oh, that looks so beautiful on you! I'm a sucker for cross body bags


----------



## Nahreen

panthere55 said:


> Out to doctors office with my mini



Lovely colour


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Out to doctors office with my mini



WOW! What a beautiful pop of colour! Congratulations!


----------



## tutushopper

panthere55 said:


> Out to doctors office with my mini



I love this bag!  So happy to see someone got the one I almost got!  You look fabulous and the bag really suits you so much; congrats!


----------



## purse_gaga

panthere55 said:


> Out to doctors office with my mini




This is such a fun color! So pretty.


----------



## sumsum

OMG
I love the small bags 
Is this the blue horizon?

Claudia


----------



## panthere55

ironic568 said:


> Oh, that looks so beautiful on you! I'm a sucker for cross body bags




Me too!!!! Thank you!



Nahreen said:


> Lovely colour





averagejoe said:


> WOW! What a beautiful pop of colour! Congratulations!





tutushopper said:


> I love this bag!  So happy to see someone got the one I almost got!  You look fabulous and the bag really suits you so much; congrats!





purse_gaga said:


> This is such a fun color! So pretty.




Thank you guys!



sumsum said:


> OMG
> I love the small bags
> Is this the blue horizon?
> 
> Claudia




It's turquoise! Thank you!


----------



## rinoako

panthere55 said:


> Out to doctors office with my mini


omgggg that mini diorissimo is gorgeoussss


----------



## panthere55

rinoako said:


> omgggg that mini diorissimo is gorgeoussss



Thank you! It's super cute!


----------



## issabelle

Hi Genx, I read your blog, thanks for your useful info! 


GenX said:


> My wife's new Lady Dior large and Boy Chanel new medium both with gold hardware.
> 
> Well, the Lady Dior is cheaper in Paris compared to London, New York and Malaysia; but surprisingly, the Boy Chanel is cheaper in Malaysia (after conversion to Ringgit Malaysia) compared to Paris, New York and London (not considering claimable tax refund at the airport)! Posted the prices of both bags in Pairs, New York, London and Kuala Lumpur at my Money For Luxury blog.


----------



## sunnie_518

My first Diorissimo, large size. Just bought yesterday. It is roomy and heavy, But I still love it.


----------



## diana27arvi

Loving everyone's photos!!!


----------



## anshort4angel

sunnie_518 said:


> My first Diorissimo, large size. Just bought yesterday. It is roomy and heavy, But I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 2671981



This bag is stunning!! I saw it IRL earlier this week at SCP and wow, the blue is amazing!! Congrats!!


----------



## deeeee

my Dior Panarea and Diorama at my messy office...


----------



## averagejoe

deeeee said:


> my Dior Panarea and Diorama at my messy office...



Ooo nice!!! The wallet adds a really nice pop of colour to the black bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Deee, gorgeous wallet. It is a really nice pop of colour.


----------



## Slut4Lux

Just adding my 3 latest DIORs to this thread:
Lady Dior Rouge Vif w/ GHW
Miss Dior Black w/ GHW 
Miss Dior Coquelicot w/ SHW

All are in the large size and I love them!!  The Miss Dior's are the new structured style (as before) but with the leather interlaced chain. 
Next in line: black medium Issimo w/ GHW (super soon hopefully!)


----------



## smudleybear

Slut4Lux said:


> Just adding my 3 latest DIORs to this thread:
> Lady Dior Rouge Vif w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Black w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Coquelicot w/ SHW
> 
> All are in the large size and I love them!!  The Miss Dior's are the new structured style (as before) but with the leather interlaced chain.
> Next in line: black medium Issimo w/ GHW (super soon hopefully!)


Congrats ! It's ashamed dior is going to discontinue the interwoven leather chain miss dior soon.


----------



## Joyce Lim

Slut4Lux said:


> Just adding my 3 latest DIORs to this thread:
> Lady Dior Rouge Vif w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Black w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Coquelicot w/ SHW
> 
> All are in the large size and I love them!!  The Miss Dior's are the new structured style (as before) but with the leather interlaced chain.
> Next in line: black medium Issimo w/ GHW (super soon hopefully!)


Congrats on your amazing purchases! Love all of it!


----------



## missyb

deeeee said:


> my Dior Panarea and Diorama at my messy office...




What size is your panerea?


----------



## Slut4Lux

smudleybear said:


> Congrats ! It's ashamed dior is going to discontinue the interwoven leather chain miss dior soon.


wow, why are they discontinuing the leather interwoven chain? They recently started it... and it looks so nice and sits comfy on the shoulder. hmph


----------



## amn3

Slut4Lux said:


> Just adding my 3 latest DIORs to this thread:
> Lady Dior Rouge Vif w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Black w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Coquelicot w/ SHW
> 
> All are in the large size and I love them!!  The Miss Dior's are the new structured style (as before) but with the leather interlaced chain.
> Next in line: black medium Issimo w/ GHW (super soon hopefully!)


Gorgeous collection!! Congrats!


----------



## anshort4angel

Slut4Lux said:


> Just adding my 3 latest DIORs to this thread:
> Lady Dior Rouge Vif w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Black w/ GHW
> Miss Dior Coquelicot w/ SHW
> 
> All are in the large size and I love them!!  The Miss Dior's are the new structured style (as before) but with the leather interlaced chain.
> Next in line: black medium Issimo w/ GHW (super soon hopefully!)



Oh my goodness I need a red Miss Dior in my life! Beautiful purchases! &#128525;


----------



## anshort4angel

Casual day out with my new pouchette!


----------



## panthere55

anshort4angel said:


> Casual day out with my new pouchette!
> 
> View attachment 2690085



Love it!


----------



## missyb

anshort4angel said:


> Casual day out with my new pouchette!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690085




Beautiful bag! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## anshort4angel

panthere55 said:


> Love it!



Thank you!



missyb said:


> Beautiful bag! Do you mind sharing the price?



Thanks!! It was $1,600 USD before tax


----------



## deeeee

averagejoe said:


> Ooo nice!!! The wallet adds a really nice pop of colour to the black bag.





Nahreen said:


> Deee, gorgeous wallet. It is a really nice pop of colour.



Thank you averagejoe and Nahreen


----------



## deeeee

missyb said:


> What size is your panerea?



hi missyb, i believe it is the medium size


----------



## Purple tulip

Hi Chloe, may I know what is the color code of your Lady Dior red? I am thinking of getting it for myself.


----------



## bagwathi

So here's my new Black and Gold Miss Dior!!


----------



## bagwathi

Here's another pic of mine with my fuschia Miss Dior!!


----------



## panthere55

bagwathi said:


> View attachment 2699108
> 
> Here's another pic of mine with my fuschia Miss Dior!!



Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## bagwathi

panthere55 said:


> Such a gorgeous color!




Thanks can't get over the colour want to make the most of it!!


----------



## GemsBerry

With Dior New Lock in lilac and older cannage black Lady Dior


----------



## russell317

panthere55 said:


> Out to doctors office with my mini



Omg the mini is so beautiful!


----------



## panthere55

russell317 said:


> Omg the mini is so beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## hightea_xx

Target Selfie!  Diorissimo along for the ride.


----------



## Dani3ear

hightea_xx said:


> Target Selfie!  Diorissimo along for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701971



Looking great!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Target Selfie!  Diorissimo along for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701971



Loving your Diorissimo! Where did you get your shirt from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hightea_xx

Thanks everyone was feeling very monochromatic.



averagejoe said:


> Loving your Diorissimo! Where did you get your shirt from, if you don't mind me asking?




The shirt is Topman from the current collection in stores.  This one is mesh (a la basketball tshirt) but they also have jersey tops in other colors!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> The shirt is Topman from the current collection in stores.  This one is mesh (a la basketball tshirt) but they also have jersey tops in other colors!



I thought it looked a bit Givenchy with the fit


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I thought it looked a bit Givenchy with the fit




Well then its givenchy for all intents and purposes


----------



## lulalula

a quick post. from resort '14 collection.


----------



## Everlong

lulalula said:


> a quick post. from resort '14 collection.



Beautiful. The medium Lady Dior suits you very well!


----------



## lulalula

the other lady I have. not a huge fan of ladies but a third one is on its way to me.
* I forgot, there are actually two coming...


----------



## lulalula

some of the diorissimos... just realized that I never took pictures of the other diorissimos because they were always "on the go" ;p


----------



## lulalula

two miss diors. the one in the pigeon color is a crossbody and the color's just so universal yet subtle. the other one is the standard, happy rose sorbet.


----------



## lulalula

this one is from a couple years back when galliano's still in charge.. this baby was sitting in the boutique waiting to be refurbished because I poured something on it. I rarely use it but always feel happy when I pull it out.


----------



## lulalula

Everlong said:


> Beautiful. The medium Lady Dior suits you very well!


thank you


----------



## hightea_xx

lulalula said:


> a quick post. from resort '14 collection.




Love the sides!!!  Great combination


----------



## Dani3ear

lulalula said:


> two miss diors. the one in the pigeon color is a crossbody and the color's just so universal yet subtle. the other one is the standard, happy rose sorbet.




love your style! You have a beautiful collection


----------



## Dani3ear

Taking my new mini Diorbar out for some errands


----------



## panthere55

lulalula said:


> two miss diors. the one in the pigeon color is a crossbody and the color's just so universal yet subtle. the other one is the standard, happy rose sorbet.



Love all your bags! Great colors and they look great on you!


----------



## panthere55

Dani3ear said:


> Taking my new mini Diorbar out for some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712753



My favorite color! It suits you perfect!


----------



## Dani3ear

panthere55 said:


> My favorite color! It suits you perfect!




thank you panthere! do you happen to know what this color is called? I forgot to ask the SA


----------



## deeeee

beautiful collection lulalula!!!


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> this one is from a couple years back when galliano's still in charge.. this baby was sitting in the boutique waiting to be refurbished because I poured something on it. I rarely use it but always feel happy when I pull it out.



Wow I love your Dior collection. 

I really like this Dior Delices bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Dani3ear said:


> Taking my new mini Diorbar out for some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712753



Such a chic and pretty bag! Congratulations!


----------



## panthere55

Dani3ear said:


> thank you panthere! do you happen to know what this color is called? I forgot to ask the SA



I am really bad with official names!


----------



## lmk1978

here they are!!


----------



## Dani3ear

averagejoe said:


> Such a chic and pretty bag! Congratulations!




thanks averagejoe


----------



## diana27arvi

Dani3ear said:


> Taking my new mini Diorbar out for some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712753


Omg so tiny and chic, love it!!


----------



## diana27arvi

lulalula said:


> a quick post. from resort '14 collection.


WOW absolutely amazing!! Your LD is stunning, I love when Dior uses python on their bags.


----------



## Roku

anshort4angel said:


> Casual day out with my new pouchette!
> 
> View attachment 2690085



wow I love this!


----------



## vivelebag

lmk1978 said:


> here they are!!




Beautiful!  I love how you tied on the scarf.


----------



## Patrapan

Chic and easy day with Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Very chic! I love the Panarea!


----------



## purse_gaga

Hubby gave this as a present. I am overjoyed! Love her to pieces. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Slut4Lux

purse_gaga said:


> Hubby gave this as a present. I am overjoyed! Love her to pieces. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2718578



Love Dior timepieces!  If you don't mind me asking how much (approx) was this?

Stunning!


----------



## Bratty1919

purse_gaga said:


> Hubby gave this as a present. I am overjoyed! Love her to pieces. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2718578




Lucky you - very nice!


----------



## averagejoe

purse_gaga said:


> Hubby gave this as a present. I am overjoyed! Love her to pieces. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2718578



Beautiful! Your hubby is so sweet!


----------



## Roku

Patent Red New Lock Pouch, detailed pics here. 

Action 1 - cross body
Action 2 - in the tote 37 cm Indigo Shoulder Paris Bombay

(I want to see more eye candy - peeps please post your Dior lovelies!!)


----------



## averagejoe

Roku said:


> Patent Red New Lock Pouch, detailed pics here.
> 
> Action 1 - cross body
> Action 2 - in the tote 37 cm Indigo Shoulder Paris Bombay
> 
> (I want to see more eye candy - peeps please post your Dior lovelies!!)
> 
> View attachment 2720236
> View attachment 2720237


----------



## Roku

Navy Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in lamb triple chained


----------



## Koori

purse_gaga said:


> Hubby gave this as a present. I am overjoyed! Love her to pieces. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2718578



So nice! How much isist?


----------



## iS2Chanel

Roku said:


> Navy Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in lamb triple chained
> 
> View attachment 2720438




Love this so much! Is the chain like that or did you wrap it? I'm new to dior and doing my research before going on the hunt for one


----------



## harpyleah

Lovely bag!! looks great on you


----------



## averagejoe

Roku said:


> Navy Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in lamb triple chained
> 
> View attachment 2720438



Wow it looks like an elegant draping on your hand when you use his as a clutch.


----------



## averagejoe

iS2Chanel said:


> Love this so much! Is the chain like that or did you wrap it? I'm new to dior and doing my research before going on the hunt for one



The chain is a long single chain that can be double-wrapped for over the shoulder, or triple wrapped for a short hand-held handle/clutch wear. The chain can also be removed so that it is solely a clutch.


----------



## Roku

iS2Chanel said:


> Love this so much! Is the chain like that or did you wrap it? I'm new to dior and doing my research before going on the hunt for one



Thank you *iS2Chanel*! So exciting you are also coming over to join us!! 
Definitely good to research this because there are two diff styles and it's confusing because in the US one style is not available in patent and the look so similar but different and the names are so similar waaah and the chains and the lock and the way the chain hooks onto the bag and everything else is different but they look SO similar otherwise. Totally worth the learning though!

To answer your question, what *averagejoe* said  :


averagejoe said:


> The chain is a long single chain that can be double-wrapped for over the shoulder, or triple wrapped for a short hand-held handle/clutch wear. The chain can also be removed so that it is solely a clutch.



In this style, the small recatangular-ish microlinks tripled up I think gives it kind of a reissue flap bijoux chain look! 



harpyleah said:


> Lovely bag!! looks great on you


Thank you *harpyleah*!



averagejoe said:


> Wow it looks like an elegant draping on your hand when you use his as a clutch.


Thank you *averagejoe*! I also prefer this so it's easier to "pull" out of my tote (and it just looks so nice)


----------



## Roku

Ahh one more! I have never posted this much ever on tPF other than ATC... Dior has brought my sharing instinct out of me

Against Blue Thalassa, the navy shows its indigo undertones


----------



## averagejoe

Roku said:


> Ahh one more! I have never posted this much ever on tPF other than ATC... Dior has brought my sharing instinct out of me
> 
> Against Blue Thalassa, the navy shows its indigo undertones



It's what happens when you fall in love with a bag  It's hard not to fall in love with it, though. It's really a perfect bag.


----------



## iS2Chanel

Roku said:


> Thank you *iS2Chanel*! So exciting you are also coming over to join us!!
> Definitely good to research this because there are two diff styles and it's confusing because in the US one style is not available in patent and the look so similar but different and the names are so similar waaah and the chains and the lock and the way the chain hooks onto the bag and everything else is different but they look SO similar otherwise. Totally worth the learning though!
> 
> To answer your question, what *averagejoe* said  :
> ​
> In this style, the small recatangular-ish microlinks tripled up I think gives it kind of a reissue flap bijoux chain look!
> 
> 
> Thank you *harpyleah*!
> 
> 
> Thank you *averagejoe*! I also prefer this so it's easier to "pull" out of my tote (and it just looks so nice)




Thanks Roku and Averagejoe. I'm going to Asia at the end of this year so hopefully can find the lambskin version instead of patent. Thanks for sharing 

Just wondering - if you double or triple wrap the chain, when you open the bag does it come apart and fall out? Just wondering how you keep the chains together?


----------



## diana27arvi

My lady and I trying on clothes


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> My lady and I trying on clothes


----------



## Roku

diana27arvi said:


> My lady and I trying on clothes



That is so beautiful. Do you stare at her a lot? I would!!


----------



## Roku

averagejoe said:


> It's what happens when you fall in love with a bag  It's hard not to fall in love with it, though. It's really a perfect bag.




Omg it really is. I cannot wait to see the black w gold. I called my SA to order it as soon as I saw the stunning quality and craftsmanship. Does NOT compare to present-day quilted Chanel lamb!

How did you know I was in love??? Can you tell?  I mean, I have it lying Face up in my indigo B I took to late dinner today just so I could lean over to look inside and smile every time!!!!

(Action - laying down face up)


----------



## Roku

iS2Chanel said:


> Thanks Roku and Averagejoe. I'm going to Asia at the end of this year so hopefully can find the lambskin version instead of patent. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Just wondering - if you double or triple wrap the chain, when you open the bag does it come apart and fall out? Just wondering how you keep the chains together?




No it doesn't because you're "8-looping" it. Just like you would when you triple chain a WOC. Same concept. The flap portion is too large for the loops to "slip off." 

Here is a live pic so you can see 
	

		
			
		

		
	




PS the links are more rectangular on the miss dior proms vs the new lock chain has rounder links..


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> It's what happens when you fall in love with a bag  It's hard not to fall in love with it, though. It's really a perfect bag.



Have you contacted Dior customer relations? They have helped me track down bags and sent them to me. I'm located in Sweden where there are no stores or online boutique. 
The respond very fast to e-mails. I sent a few questions Friday lunch time and they called me up in the afternoon to answer my questions.


----------



## Roku

Aaaand hues of VIOLET against my cyan epi neverfull 

(@Nahreen thanks I never thought of that! Will try them thank you).

If anyone thinks I am posting too many action pics of the same bag over and over again, please PM me so I have a reason to stop!!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

Roku said:


> No it doesn't because you're "8-looping" it. Just like you would when you triple chain a WOC. Same concept. The flap portion is too large for the loops to "slip off."
> 
> Here is a live pic so you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721487
> 
> 
> PS the links are more rectangular on the miss dior proms vs the new lock chain has rounder links..




Thank you for the details Roku. The picture really helps  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## iS2Chanel

Roku said:


> Aaaand hues of VIOLET against my cyan epi neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> (@Nahreen thanks I never thought of that! Will try them thank you).
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks I am posting too many action pics of the same bag over and over again, please PM me so I have a reason to stop!!!




Never!!! I may not comment on everything, but I'm definitely looking haha &#128525;


----------



## averagejoe

iS2Chanel said:


> Never!!! I may not comment on everything, but I'm definitely looking haha &#128525;



Same here. I'm pretty sure that we're all enjoying your pictures! They're eye candy!


----------



## CocoSoCo

Tennis anyone? My new-style Panarea in the biggest size is great for busy days. I actually like the more structured tote for hauling around all my "stuff."


----------



## Roku

CocoSoCo said:


> Tennis anyone? My new-style Panarea in the biggest size is great for busy days. I actually like the more structured tote for hauling around all my "stuff."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724444



Love the sleek new look of your Panarea!!


----------



## tinatuazon

My new diorrismo


----------



## CocoSoCo

Roku said:


> Love the sleek new look of your Panarea!!


Thank you, Roku!


----------



## CocoSoCo

tinatuazon said:


> View attachment 2724581
> 
> My new diorrismo


I love this blue. Congratulations on your beautiful bag.


----------



## averagejoe

CocoSoCo said:


> Tennis anyone? My new-style Panarea in the biggest size is great for busy days. I actually like the more structured tote for hauling around all my "stuff."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724444



Wow it looks stunning, especially with it's all-black look!


----------



## averagejoe

tinatuazon said:


> View attachment 2724581
> 
> My new diorrismo



Congratulations on your new Diorissimo!


----------



## CocoSoCo

averagejoe said:


> Wow it looks stunning, especially with it's all-black look!


Thank you averagejoe. I really think its a good under-the-radar tote for times when you can't "baby" your bag.


----------



## averagejoe

CocoSoCo said:


> Thank you averagejoe. I really think its a good under-the-radar tote for times when you can't "baby" your bag.



I agree. It is understated and beautiful. The leather is rubberized so it's even more durable than the older Panarea, or at least that's what the SA told me, and the older Panarea is already very durable.


----------



## lulalula

purse_gaga said:


> Hubby gave this as a present. I am overjoyed! Love her to pieces. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2718578



LOVE LOVE LOVE Dior VIII!!!


----------



## lulalula

diana27arvi said:


> WOW absolutely amazing!! Your LD is stunning, I love when Dior uses python on their bags.



Thanks! Dior makes so many great python bags, not only the ladies are impressive, also the diorrific bags in python, to die for...


----------



## lulalula

hightea_xx said:


> Love the sides!!!  Great combination





Dani3ear said:


> love your style! You have a beautiful collection





panthere55 said:


> Love all your bags! Great colors and they look great on you!





deeeee said:


> beautiful collection lulalula!!!



Thank you all!


----------



## lulalula

averagejoe said:


> Wow I love your Dior collection.
> 
> I really like this Dior Delices bag.



Thank you! It always surprises me whenever I take it out somebody will recognize it. I thought this bag was largely "under the radar" although I love it very very much ;p


----------



## purse_gaga

Slut4Lux said:


> Love Dior timepieces!  If you don't mind me asking how much (approx) was this?
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!







Bratty1919 said:


> Lucky you - very nice!







averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Your hubby is so sweet!







Koori said:


> So nice! How much isist?





thanks everyone! i've been loving every moment of wearing the watch. 

bec it is a gift i'm not sure of the exact price. my guess is it's about 1-2k less than the montaigne version.


----------



## purse_gaga

lulalula said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE Dior VIII!!!




thank u! i love how dior designed it to still be feminine and how it does look like jewelry. the bracelet glistens in person!


----------



## lulalula

purse_gaga said:


> thank u! i love how dior designed it to still be feminine and how it does look like jewelry. the bracelet glistens in person!



agree agree agree
I would say yes to anyone who proposes with two grand bal LEs <-- a secret wish! =P


----------



## purse_gaga

lulalula said:


> agree agree agree
> 
> I would say yes to anyone who proposes with two grand bal LEs <-- a secret wish! =P




Ooohhh the grand bals are just amazing! TDF!


----------



## bnsuki

My new diorissimo! 
I wish they had navy this season! 
But I am also happy about this new baby!


----------



## Slut4Lux

bnsuki said:


> My new diorissimo!
> I wish they had navy this season!
> But I am also happy about this new baby!
> 
> View attachment 2734708
> View attachment 2734709



Congrats!!!! Looks yum.
Is this the medium size? I'll be posting the same pics in 2 weeks. Love this black-fuschia combo. Going down to the store to pick it up soon


----------



## averagejoe

bnsuki said:


> My new diorissimo!
> I wish they had navy this season!
> But I am also happy about this new baby!
> 
> View attachment 2734708
> View attachment 2734709



Beautiful! Congratulations!

I prefer this black version over the navy.


----------



## bnsuki

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> I prefer this black version over the navy.




I really wanted to get a blue one this bag because all of my bags are black :S 

I originally got this color but exchanged...this pink is very pretty but I don't want to baby this bag...

Also now I kind of regret for not getting a mini because I realize how heavy this bag is lol


----------



## bnsuki

Slut4Lux said:


> Congrats!!!! Looks yum.
> 
> Is this the medium size? I'll be posting the same pics in 2 weeks. Love this black-fuschia combo. Going down to the store to pick it up soon




Yes! Medium as they now call it! The next size up from the mini/small 

I love the black/fuschia combo as well! Looks so cute with pink twillys wrapped around the handle!


----------



## averagejoe

bnsuki said:


> I really wanted to get a blue one this bag because all of my bags are black :S
> 
> I originally got this color but exchanged...this pink is very pretty but I don't want to baby this bag...
> 
> Also now I kind of regret for not getting a mini because I realize how heavy this bag is lol
> 
> View attachment 2735003



The pink is so pretty! But I guess it is higher maintenance.

The mini is a lot lighter, but as an everyday bag, it may not be able to hold everything you need.


----------



## bnsuki

averagejoe said:


> The pink is so pretty! But I guess it is higher maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> The mini is a lot lighter, but as an everyday bag, it may not be able to hold everything you need.




It's true. There is always a trade off. I really like the size of the medium lady Dior because it just looks right for my frame. I wish there is a size in between the mini and small with lighter weight. 

I hope they come out with more bright colors with the grained leather. There wasn't much choices for bright colors for grained leather unfortunately.


----------



## panthere55

My lady and I out shopping today


----------



## Hanakimi

panthere55 said:


> My lady and I out shopping today



What a fun outfit!


----------



## GemsBerry

panthere55 said:


> My lady and I out shopping today



Wow, well coordinated with fuchsia pumps!


----------



## iS2Chanel

panthere55 said:


> My lady and I out shopping today



The entire outfit is so fun and well coordinated. Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## CocoSoCo

panthere55 said:


> My lady and I out shopping today




What a great look!


----------



## panthere55

Hanakimi said:


> What a fun outfit!





GemsBerry said:


> Wow, well coordinated with fuchsia pumps!





iS2Chanel said:


> The entire outfit is so fun and well coordinated. Your bag is gorgeous!





CocoSoCo said:


> What a great look!




Thank you guys so much!!!!


----------



## armcandy66

panthere55 said:


> My lady and I out shopping today




What a fun way to wear a gorgeous bag!


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about shopping when I stumbled onto this sweater at Zara that reminded me of the AW14 RTW!  Luckily I had my Diorissimo with me....


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about shopping when I stumbled onto this sweater at Zara that reminded me of the AW14 RTW!  Luckily I had my Diorissimo with me....
> 
> View attachment 2747925



The bag actually makes the sweater look expensive


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> The bag actually makes the sweater look expensive




Haha my thoughts exactly!


----------



## cyrill

Dani3ear said:


> Taking my new mini Diorbar out for some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712753


this is so beautiful!


----------



## panthere55

armcandy66 said:


> What a fun way to wear a gorgeous bag!



Thank you so much!


----------



## aisham

Bought is last year and still in love


----------



## panthere55

aisham said:


> Bought is last year and still in love



Wow! Exotic beauty!!! Love it!


----------



## averagejoe

aisham said:


> Bought is last year and still in love



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

aisham said:


> Bought is last year and still in love




Oh I am green with envy!! Haha
So so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## minkie154

here is my metallic fushia dior clutch 

got a matching dress to go with it! ^^


----------



## Mikaela1010

minkie154 said:


> here is my metallic fushia dior clutch
> 
> got a matching dress to go with it! ^^
> 
> View attachment 2754273


 
This is sooo beautiful. Can you please share where you found this beauty? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

minkie154 said:


> here is my metallic fushia dior clutch
> 
> got a matching dress to go with it! ^^
> 
> View attachment 2754273



Whoa! I love the colour!


----------



## armcandy66

Soooo pretty...love it!


----------



## iS2Chanel

minkie154 said:


> here is my metallic fushia dior clutch
> 
> 
> 
> got a matching dress to go with it! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754273




But I only see silver - is it fuchsia on the inside?! Either way, absolutely beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

minkie154 said:


> here is my metallic fushia dior clutch
> 
> got a matching dress to go with it! ^^
> 
> View attachment 2754273



Stunning!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congrats.


----------



## Freckles1

My Lady and I are on the way to watch DD in her ice skating competition!!!


----------



## Christofle

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2756440
> 
> My Lady and I are on the way to watch DD in her ice skating competition!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## LVLux

aisham said:


> Bought is last year and still in love


OMG I am in Love too!!! Does this style come w a strap too?


----------



## LVLux

tinatuazon said:


> View attachment 2724581
> 
> My new diorrismo


Beautiful- is this the medium or the large? TIA


----------



## CocoSoCo

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2756440
> 
> My Lady and I are on the way to watch DD in her ice skating competition!!!




Beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> Beautiful- is this the medium or the large? TIA



This is the medium.


----------



## averagejoe

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2756440
> 
> My Lady and I are on the way to watch DD in her ice skating competition!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies! I want the fuchsia next!!


----------



## MegumiX

Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.


----------



## smudleybear

Omg....that crocodile just blew me away. What an exquisite piece. I hv tried the black one n its super shinny n gorgeous. Congrats!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.



 The colour of the crocodile is beautiful!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.




Wow, look at the finish on the bag. Gorgeous colour too. Totally worth the wait. You look stunning!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.



Amazing!!! What a treasure!


----------



## armcandy66

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.




She's s beauty congratulations! &#128525;


----------



## Christofle

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.



...That green...absolutely speechless...


----------



## CocoSoCo

So incredible! Love that green. Congratulations!


----------



## Freckles1

That is beautiful. Stunning!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.




OMG love!


----------



## baghagg

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.



The color is tdf!!!  I'm CRAZY for your bag~congrats! !!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Gorgeous green gator....congratulations


----------



## lulalula

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.



nice...


----------



## lulalula

Lady dior with badges from SS14. wearing a trench coat from the same collection, it has two badges on the left sleeve, can't see them in the picture though...


----------



## hinnie

Dior Tribale Promenade Clutch and Flats


----------



## Slut4Lux

hinnie said:


> Dior Tribale Promenade Clutch and Flats


absolutely LOVE the Dior flats!!! never seen them before..


----------



## iS2Chanel

lulalula said:


> Lady dior with badges from SS14. wearing a trench coat from the same collection, it has two badges on the left sleeve, can't see them in the picture though...




So cute - love the badges on the bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## iS2Chanel

hinnie said:


> Dior Tribale Promenade Clutch and Flats




Very chanelesque, but super cute! I like them both!


----------



## scairo

hinnie said:


> Dior Tribale Promenade Clutch and Flats



That bag!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Deborah1986

bnsuki said:


> My new diorissimo!
> I wish they had navy this season!
> But I am also happy about this new baby!
> 
> View attachment 2734708
> View attachment 2734709



Love it congrats


----------



## Deborah1986

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.



That bag amazing


----------



## Deborah1986

CocoSoCo said:


> Tennis anyone? My new-style Panarea in the biggest size is great for busy days. I actually like the more structured tote for hauling around all my "stuff."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724444



Woow


----------



## luv2run41

bnsuki said:


> I really wanted to get a blue one this bag because all of my bags are black :S
> 
> I originally got this color but exchanged...this pink is very pretty but I don't want to baby this bag...
> 
> Also now I kind of regret for not getting a mini because I realize how heavy this bag is lol
> 
> View attachment 2735003


Beautiful bag!


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> Lady dior with badges from SS14. wearing a trench coat from the same collection, it has two badges on the left sleeve, can't see them in the picture though...



Very nice!!!  I love the metal-covered handles of this Lady Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

hinnie said:


> Dior Tribale Promenade Clutch and Flats



Wow so professional! Looks like pictures from a Dior catalog!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.


I just added croc lady dior to my have to have bag list. this is how your bag affects us


----------



## lahumummatbayli

hinnie said:


> Dior Tribale Promenade Clutch and Flats


Just beautiful!


----------



## freezebreeze

Miss Dior in metallic Distressed calfskin in navy with SHW


----------



## armcandy66

freezebreeze said:


> Miss Dior in metallic Distressed calfskin in navy with SHW




Love the navy! So versatile and rich looking. Congrats!


----------



## Deborah1986

freezebreeze said:


> Miss Dior in metallic Distressed calfskin in navy with SHW



Love it pretty outfit


----------



## averagejoe

freezebreeze said:


> Miss Dior in metallic Distressed calfskin in navy with SHW



Tres chic! I love the touch of colour on your belt. It is very in line with the contrast lining of the Miss Dior.


----------



## panthere55

freezebreeze said:


> Miss Dior in metallic Distressed calfskin in navy with SHW



Love it. It's going to be super durable.


----------



## freezebreeze

armcandy66 said:


> Love the navy! So versatile and rich looking. Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## freezebreeze

averagejoe said:


> Tres chic! I love the touch of colour on your belt. It is very in line with the contrast lining of the Miss Dior.



Thanks averagejoe,  you know well on the details of this bag


----------



## freezebreeze

panthere55 said:


> Love it. It's going to be super durable.



Thanks panthere I hope it is durable.  This is my first dior purchase.  I hope my collection will grow


----------



## jamiiejame

My first LD in action, I'm always a Chanel girl. But now I love my new beige patent in GHW


----------



## iS2Chanel

jamiiejame said:


> My first LD in action, I'm always a Chanel girl. But now I love my new beige patent in GHW
> 
> View attachment 2768531




Wow, super gorgeous and classy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jamiiejame

iS2Chanel said:


> Wow, super gorgeous and classy &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## lulalula

Grabbed this one today. midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. together with a scarf from the Prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much I love this season's motif. First time I saw it I thought it was some work by Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## armcandy66

lulalula said:


> Grabbed this one today. midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. together with a scarf from the Prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much I love this season's motif. First time I saw it I thought it was some work by Georgia O'Keeffe




:gasp: so gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## averagejoe

jamiiejame said:


> My first LD in action, I'm always a Chanel girl. But now I love my new beige patent in GHW
> 
> View attachment 2768531



Congratulations! Hope this is a start to a long love affair with Dior


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> Grabbed this one today. midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. together with a scarf from the Prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much I love this season's motif. First time I saw it I thought it was some work by Georgia O'Keeffe



Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## lulalula

averagejoe said:


> Stunning! Congratulations!





armcandy66 said:


> :gasp: so gorgeous! &#128525;



Thanks! 
I just realized I used the word 'grab' as in 'I was late this morning so I just grabbed a bag', not like I bought it today...lol! The midnight blue combo was from last winter. 
but thank you all the same!


----------



## Freckles1

jamiiejame said:


> My first LD in action, I'm always a Chanel girl. But now I love my new beige patent in GHW
> 
> View attachment 2768531




Yes yes come to the Dior side!!!


----------



## iS2Chanel

lulalula said:


> Grabbed this one today. midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. together with a scarf from the Prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much I love this season's motif. First time I saw it I thought it was some work by Georgia O'Keeffe




I love malamutes!

Ok back on topic...

Pop of pink is gorgeous against the dark background.  The scarf also looks so dreamy &#10084;&#65039; beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

lulalula said:


> Grabbed this one today. midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. together with a scarf from the Prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much I love this season's motif. First time I saw it I thought it was some work by Georgia O'Keeffe



Gorgeous bag and scarf! Is it silk?


----------



## panthere55

jamiiejame said:


> My first LD in action, I'm always a Chanel girl. But now I love my new beige patent in GHW
> 
> View attachment 2768531



You look great together!


----------



## baghagg

lulalula said:


> grabbed this one today. Midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. Together with a scarf from the prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much i love this season's motif. First time i saw it i thought it was some work by georgia o'keeffe



WOW!  Simply stunning


----------



## lulalula

panthere55 said:


> Gorgeous bag and scarf! Is it silk?



Yes it's a silk 70cm. It looks bigger though!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lulalula said:


> Grabbed this one today. midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. together with a scarf from the Prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much I love this season's motif. First time I saw it I thought it was some work by Georgia O'Keeffe


Lush combination - congratulations &#128522;


----------



## Mikaela1010

freezebreeze said:


> Miss Dior in metallic Distressed calfskin in navy with SHW


 
it's very pretty. Can you please advise how much this the bag is? Thanks.


----------



## freezebreeze

Mikaela1010 said:


> it's very pretty. Can you please advise how much this the bag is? Thanks.



Hi Mikaela, I bought this bag at Bangkok airport for 11000baht or my local bank charged me for RM 11600 after conversion (I am from Malaysia). Hope this helps.


----------



## CharoccoBrand

jamiiejame said:


> My first LD in action, I'm always a Chanel girl. But now I love my new beige patent in GHW
> 
> View attachment 2768531





Very Classy!!  Love your Lady Dior !! &#128513;


----------



## jamiiejame

CharoccoBrand said:


> Very Classy!!  Love your Lady Dior !! &#128513;




Thank you


----------



## smudleybear

Congrats! Sexy beige.


----------



## smudleybear

Took my diorissimo for breakfast


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Took my diorissimo for breakfast



I love how the scarf matches the bag perfectly.


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Took my diorissimo for breakfast



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## panthere55

My precious dior booties in action


----------



## iS2Chanel

smudleybear said:


> Took my diorissimo for breakfast




Beautiful colours!


----------



## iS2Chanel

panthere55 said:


> My precious dior booties in action




Precious in deed! Gorgeous shape and I love your blue/purple pants and red booties combo &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## armcandy66

panthere55 said:


> My precious dior booties in action




What a combo....beautiful for fall!&#128525;


----------



## purplepoodles

panthere55 said:


> My precious dior booties in action




Sweet! Absolutely agree. Very precious!


----------



## purplepoodles

smudleybear said:


> Took my diorissimo for breakfast




Great colour combo & nice handle wraps


----------



## panthere55

iS2Chanel said:


> Precious in deed! Gorgeous shape and I love your blue/purple pants and red booties combo &#10084;&#65039;





armcandy66 said:


> What a combo....beautiful for fall!&#128525;





purplepoodles said:


> Sweet! Absolutely agree. Very precious!



Thank you guys so much!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> My precious dior booties in action



Wow these look HOT!


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> I love how the scarf matches the bag perfectly.


Thanks!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

lulalula said:


> Grabbed this one today. midnight blue with hot pink lining and black hardware. together with a scarf from the Prefall '14 collection. Words can't express enough how much I love this season's motif. First time I saw it I thought it was some work by Georgia O'Keeffe


Congrats! Love the black hardware .


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> My precious dior booties in action


That is a sexy stunning classy boots! No other words to describe.


----------



## smudleybear

iS2Chanel said:


> Beautiful colours!


Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

purplepoodles said:


> Great colour combo & nice handle wraps


Thank you!


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> Wow these look HOT!





smudleybear said:


> That is a sexy stunning classy boots! No other words to describe.




Thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## Slut4Lux

hinnie said:


> Dior Tribale Promenade Clutch and Flats



Quick question-- any thoughts/ comments on the Dior flats? Wanted the opinion of someone who has worn them around.... I'm trying to decide between the classic Ferragamo Varinas, LV ballet flats (one w logo) or this black Dior pair. 

How comfortable are they? do they wear out easily? is the sole very thin (doesn't look so coz of the heel)? 

Many thanks :blossom:


----------



## hinnie

Slut4Lux said:


> Quick question-- any thoughts/ comments on the Dior flats? Wanted the opinion of someone who has worn them around.... I'm trying to decide between the classic Ferragamo Varinas, LV ballet flats (one w logo) or this black Dior pair.
> 
> How comfortable are they? do they wear out easily? is the sole very thin (doesn't look so coz of the heel)?
> 
> Many thanks :blossom:



They are comfy but I would not recommend them for everyday wear simply because they are not designed for daily wear as it's lambskin. In the care instructions it says not to wear them for consecutive days. They are super pretty and not as narrow as the Varinas. They do show a bit of toe cleavage as well but usually I wear them with opaque black stockings. The sole is quite thick and shiny smooth so they were a little bit slippery at first, and didn't wear out very quickly. I just love the gold CD on the heels. Definitely go and have a try at a boutique.


----------



## s2jenny

Lady Dior in blue with silver hardware


----------



## s2jenny

Close up, lighting does not show true color =(


----------



## nycmamaofone

s2jenny said:


> Lady Dior in blue with silver hardware




Wow your bag is so, so beautiful!! I love that blue color. You look stunning. Do you use this bag often?


----------



## Freckles1

s2jenny said:


> Close up, lighting does not show true color =(




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## averagejoe

s2jenny said:


> Lady Dior in blue with silver hardware



Beautiful! The blue looks so rich! Congratulations!


----------



## Deborah1986

s2jenny said:


> Close up, lighting does not show true color =(



Beautiful


----------



## CocoSoCo

s2jenny said:


> Lady Dior in blue with silver hardware




Love this blue!


----------



## bekiii

New Lock Pouch Red


----------



## averagejoe

bekiii said:


> New Lock Pouch Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782918
> View attachment 2782919


----------



## Nahreen

s2jenny said:


> Lady Dior in blue with silver hardware



Gorgous bag. It looks very nice on you.


----------



## armcandy66

bekiii said:


> New Lock Pouch Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782918
> View attachment 2782919




That red patent is gorgeous! :love eyes: &#128525;


----------



## CocoSoCo

bekiii said:


> New Lock Pouch Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782918
> View attachment 2782919




I love this look. Beautiful!


----------



## freezebreeze

Some mod shots with different ways of carrying the Miss Dior. 
Do you think it's awkward to carry it hand held?


----------



## averagejoe

freezebreeze said:


> Some mod shots with different ways of carrying the Miss Dior.
> Do you think it's awkward to carry it hand held?



Doesn't look awkward at all. If you carry it as a clutch, you can also loop part of the chain around your wrist like a bracelet so that the strap can be used as jewelry to go with the bag.


----------



## ashiraya

Me and My first Lady Dior


----------



## MisxT

ashiraya said:


> Me and My first Lady Dior




Congrats and it looks lovely on you! &#128150; what size is this Lady Dior? Thanks!


Instagram - taliza96


----------



## Nahreen

ashiraya said:


> Me and My first Lady Dior



Looking great.


----------



## averagejoe

MisxT said:


> Congrats and it looks lovely on you! &#128150; what size is this Lady Dior? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Instagram - taliza96



This is the medium Lady Dior


----------



## ashiraya

Nahreen said:


> Looking great.



Thanks


----------



## ashiraya

MisxT said:


> Congrats and it looks lovely on you! &#128150; what size is this Lady Dior? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Instagram - taliza96


Lady Dior Medium , 9&#8221; x 8&#8221; x 4&#8221; inches


----------



## Autumnkk

A late reveal. One year late.


----------



## armcandy66

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793432
> 
> A late reveal. One year late.




Gorgeous lady dior.....is that black or navy?


----------



## averagejoe

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793432
> 
> A late reveal. One year late.



Beautiful! And in such amazing brand new condition a year later!


----------



## Deborah1986

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793432
> 
> A late reveal. One year late.



Stunning bag


----------



## Autumnkk

armcandy66 said:


> Gorgeous lady dior.....is that black or navy?


It's purple.


----------



## MsHermesAU

smudleybear said:


> Took my diorissimo for breakfast



What a gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## deeeee

i saw that last year! very very pretty indeed


----------



## armcandy66

Autumnkk said:


> It's purple.




Oh purple, very pretty indeed!&#128525;


----------



## pearlgrass

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793432
> 
> A late reveal. One year late.



Pretty color


----------



## kyliehh

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793432
> 
> A late reveal. One year late.


Wow, purple with yellow gold hardware!!! 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Butterflyweed

Beautiful!


----------



## ninakt

ootd


----------



## averagejoe

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2795096
> 
> ootd



Very chic!


----------



## bagreedy

Hanging out at drybar!


----------



## ninakt

averagejoe said:


> Very chic!



Thank you


----------



## Freckles1

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2795096
> 
> ootd




Gorgeous pic


----------



## averagejoe

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 2795401
> 
> 
> Hanging out at drybar!



I;m totally loving your very blue Panarea!


----------



## blackjuicyapple

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793432
> 
> A late reveal. One year late.



What a beautiful combination. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## lahumummatbayli

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 2795401
> 
> 
> Hanging out at drybar!


Color


----------



## ninakt

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous pic



Thank you!


----------



## bagreedy

averagejoe said:


> I;m totally loving your very blue Panarea!




Thank you! I'm loving the blue too!



lahumummatbayli said:


> Color




The color is what got me


----------



## CocoSoCo

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 2795401
> 
> 
> Hanging out at drybar!




This blue is amazing! Love it.


----------



## bagreedy

CocoSoCo said:


> This blue is amazing! Love it.




Isn't it? I've been using it nonstop!!


----------



## navnav

Paint the town Black & White!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!


&#10084;&#65039; Fabulous!


----------



## panthere55

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Wow I love it!


----------



## cheyi

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Looks beautiful on you :thumbup:


----------



## armcandy66

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!




Stunning!&#128525;


----------



## MsHermesAU

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Wow, so elegant!


----------



## Slut4Lux

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Looks fab with your outfit


----------



## Slut4Lux

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



ps- in addition to the above post, id be curious to know how the white holds up. Is the fabric used on the BeDior prone to colour transfer? Always good to know which bags are more durable in a lighter colour. Im not someone who likes to baby my bags too much, so light colours always a question mark in my mind. x


----------



## averagejoe

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Super gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> ps- in addition to the above post, id be curious to know how the white holds up. Is the fabric used on the BeDior prone to colour transfer? Always good to know which bags are more durable in a lighter colour. Im not someone who likes to baby my bags too much, so light colours always a question mark in my mind. x



The Be Dior is all-leather inside and out, which means that you have to be careful not to wear fabrics with dark dyes and stains with the bag (i.e. dark blue jeans) in order to avoid colour transfer.

You can get the Be Dior in black to avoid this problem. 

By the way, the leather on the Be Dior is sumptuous and thick


----------



## surfchick

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Very nice outfit!


----------



## navnav

Slut4Lux said:


> ps- in addition to the above post, id be curious to know how the white holds up. Is the fabric used on the BeDior prone to colour transfer? Always good to know which bags are more durable in a lighter colour. Im not someone who likes to baby my bags too much, so light colours always a question mark in my mind. x




Hi! Be Dior is a leather bag, inside out  There is actually a black color back pocket so no worries about color transfer. As you can see, the bag handles are in black too. So i would say that this is a worry free white bag. Cheers!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Both you and the Dior - Perfection.


----------



## ninakt

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fanmiu

I travel with my lady dior as a shoulder bag most of the time &#65339;ATTACH]2807270[/ATTACH]


----------



## iS2Chanel

fanmiu said:


> I travel with my lady dior as a shoulder bag most of the time &#65339;ATTACH]2807270[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807271
> View attachment 2807272
> View attachment 2807273




And so you should!!! She looks great on you. Perfect size &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## fanmiu

iS2Chanel said:


> And so you should!!! She looks great on you. Perfect size &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you the size is perfect for me.


----------



## averagejoe

fanmiu said:


> I travel with my lady dior as a shoulder bag most of the time &#65339;ATTACH]2807270[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807271
> View attachment 2807272
> View attachment 2807273





fanmiu said:


> Thank you the size is perfect for me.



I agree! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## fanmiu

averagejoe said:


> I agree! It looks perfect on you!




Thanks! Now I want some color one &#128513;


----------



## bellaNlawrence

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



you look stunning


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Autumnkk said:


> View attachment 2793432
> 
> A late reveal. One year late.



shes beautiful. love a purple dior


----------



## LVLux

kellyng said:


> Thanks joe!!! do you celebrates chinese new year?
> its day 2 of new year and continue hanging out with my lovely mini croc lady dior~!


Supremely Beautiful you/ images are!


----------



## Blairbass

Lovely pics!


----------



## Chipperlo

on a train for a business trip...love this bag...it is so versatile. It fits nicely in my computer bag when on the go, and works well day or night.


----------



## averagejoe

Chipperlo said:


> on a train for a business trip...love this bag...it is so versatile. It fits nicely in my computer bag when on the go, and works well day or night.



Beautiful colour!


----------



## armcandy66

Chipperlo said:


> on a train for a business trip...love this bag...it is so versatile. It fits nicely in my computer bag when on the go, and works well day or night.




Beautiful color  love it&#128525;


----------



## Hanakimi

Chipperlo said:


> on a train for a business trip...love this bag...it is so versatile. It fits nicely in my computer bag when on the go, and works well day or night.



Ahhh is that the mineral blue? Stunning!


----------



## Hanakimi

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 2795401
> 
> 
> Hanging out at drybar!



I love this color/pattern style! Beautiful.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Chipperlo said:


> on a train for a business trip...love this bag...it is so versatile. It fits nicely in my computer bag when on the go, and works well day or night.


Very beautiful!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Went to the special screening of Dior's new cruise collection. Besides the lovely bags, RTW and accessories, Dior truly entertained us in style-- free flowing champagne, canapés etc in the presidential hotel suite. Dior is such an indulgence. From start to finish. ..... and look what we got as takeaways.... Dior playing cards..!!! ha ha ha.. Love them  :buttercup:

Wish i had taken more pics, but i was enjoying being pampered ..


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slut4Lux said:


> Went to the special screening of Dior's new cruise collection. Besides the lovely bags, RTW and accessories, Dior truly entertained us in style-- free flowing champagne, canapés etc in the presidential hotel suite. Dior is such an indulgence. From start to finish. ..... and look what we got as takeaways.... Dior playing cards..!!! ha ha ha.. Love them  :buttercup:
> 
> Wish i had taken more pics, but i was enjoying being pampered ..


Fabulous. Looks like you had a great time &#128518;


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> Went to the special screening of Dior's new cruise collection. Besides the lovely bags, RTW and accessories, Dior truly entertained us in style-- free flowing champagne, canapés etc in the presidential hotel suite. Dior is such an indulgence. From start to finish. ..... and look what we got as takeaways.... Dior playing cards..!!! ha ha ha.. Love them  :buttercup:
> 
> Wish i had taken more pics, but i was enjoying being pampered ..



Wow I would love to attend one of these events someday. So extravagant!


----------



## Koori

Chipperlo said:


> on a train for a business trip...love this bag...it is so versatile. It fits nicely in my computer bag when on the go, and works well day or night.



Really nice blue !


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Miss mini in vert acide....


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Miss mini in vert acide....



Wow what a bright pop of colour! J'adore!


----------



## Jip9999

Hello everyone!

Hubby & I just came back from our long waited honeymoon in Italy (7 years to be exact ) but he made up for it by getting this beautiful "limited edition"? Diorissimo bag.

Was told by the SA in Rome that the sides and the handles are made from lizard skin but when I came home, I was told that it was water snake skin.

Brought it out on my hubby's birthday 2 days ago and he snapped this shot whilst I wasn't looking!


----------



## freezebreeze

Here's miss dior and me...


----------



## averagejoe

Jip9999 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hubby & I just came back from our long waited honeymoon in Italy (7 years to be exact ) but he made up for it by getting this beautiful "limited edition"? Diorissimo bag.
> 
> Was told by the SA in Rome that the sides and the handles are made from lizard skin but when I came home, I was told that it was water snake skin.
> 
> Brought it out on my hubby's birthday 2 days ago and he snapped this shot whilst I wasn't looking!



Congratulations! It looks stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

freezebreeze said:


> Here's miss dior and me...



Very chic!


----------



## Hanakimi

Jip9999 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hubby & I just came back from our long waited honeymoon in Italy (7 years to be exact ) but he made up for it by getting this beautiful "limited edition"? Diorissimo bag.
> 
> Was told by the SA in Rome that the sides and the handles are made from lizard skin but when I came home, I was told that it was water snake skin.
> 
> Brought it out on my hubby's birthday 2 days ago and he snapped this shot whilst I wasn't looking!



Flawless. Seriously.


----------



## smudleybear

Jip9999 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hubby & I just came back from our long waited honeymoon in Italy (7 years to be exact ) but he made up for it by getting this beautiful "limited edition"? Diorissimo bag.
> 
> Was told by the SA in Rome that the sides and the handles are made from lizard skin but when I came home, I was told that it was water snake skin.
> 
> Brought it out on my hubby's birthday 2 days ago and he snapped this shot whilst I wasn't looking!


The bag is gorgeous but not as stunning as you look. Congrats!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



WOW! This picture is perfection!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jip9999 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hubby & I just came back from our long waited honeymoon in Italy (7 years to be exact ) but he made up for it by getting this beautiful "limited edition"? Diorissimo bag.
> 
> Was told by the SA in Rome that the sides and the handles are made from lizard skin but when I came home, I was told that it was water snake skin.
> 
> Brought it out on my hubby's birthday 2 days ago and he snapped this shot whilst I wasn't looking!



You and the bag are stunning


----------



## panthere55

Jip9999 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hubby & I just came back from our long waited honeymoon in Italy (7 years to be exact ) but he made up for it by getting this beautiful "limited edition"? Diorissimo bag.
> 
> Was told by the SA in Rome that the sides and the handles are made from lizard skin but when I came home, I was told that it was water snake skin.
> 
> Brought it out on my hubby's birthday 2 days ago and he snapped this shot whilst I wasn't looking!



Better late than never right!!! Glad you had a good time and got a beautiful diorissimo!!!


----------



## LVLux

yoyotomatoe said:


>


Supremely Gorgeous-Congrats!!!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Jip9999 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hubby & I just came back from our long waited honeymoon in Italy (7 years to be exact ) but he made up for it by getting this beautiful "limited edition"? Diorissimo bag.
> 
> Was told by the SA in Rome that the sides and the handles are made from lizard skin but when I came home, I was told that it was water snake skin.
> 
> Brought it out on my hubby's birthday 2 days ago and he snapped this shot whilst I wasn't looking!



gorgeous


----------



## thewave1969

yoyotomatoe said:


>


This is gorgoeus!


----------



## jonathan jay

Hi ladies!


----------



## averagejoe

jonathan jay said:


> Hi ladies!



Stunning!


----------



## luxrosa

jonathan jay said:


> Hi ladies!




Whooo! OMGosh, girl! Sexy and beautiful! Class itself! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## jonathan jay

averagejoe said:


> Stunning!



Thanks averagejoe! merry christmas!



luxrosa said:


> Whooo! OMGosh, girl! Sexy and beautiful! Class itself! Thank you for sharing!!



Wow thanks luxrosa im so flattered, merry christmas!


----------



## ninakt

On the road, to watch my sons hockey game


----------



## vhelya

Always love the Dior bags in this thread 

Finally I got my lady in red patent color and able to join this tpf.
After the dilemma between red and grey, I hope I didn't make the wrong decision.

This is my first Dior bag and I've been waiting to get a lady Dior bag for quite long. Now I feel my dream comes true


----------



## Kalos

vhelya said:


> Always love the Dior bags in this thread
> 
> Finally I got my lady in red patent color and able to join this tpf.
> After the dilemma between red and grey, I hope I didn't make the wrong decision.
> 
> This is my first Dior bag and I've been waiting to get a lady Dior bag for quite long. Now I feel my dream comes true
> 
> View attachment 2832142
> 
> View attachment 2832143




The red is beautiful, you definitely made the right choice.


----------



## Nahreen

vhelya said:


> Always love the Dior bags in this thread
> 
> Finally I got my lady in red patent color and able to join this tpf.
> After the dilemma between red and grey, I hope I didn't make the wrong decision.
> 
> This is my first Dior bag and I've been waiting to get a lady Dior bag for quite long. Now I feel my dream comes true
> 
> View attachment 2832142
> 
> View attachment 2832143



Gorgous red. Perfect now for Christmas.


----------



## llilly

Wow!!!Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Butterflyweed

MegumiX said:


> Hi guys, i waited a year for my lady and finally get to take her out for afternoon tea.




Beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2832107
> 
> On the road, to watch my sons hockey game



Beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

vhelya said:


> Always love the Dior bags in this thread
> 
> Finally I got my lady in red patent color and able to join this tpf.
> After the dilemma between red and grey, I hope I didn't make the wrong decision.
> 
> This is my first Dior bag and I've been waiting to get a lady Dior bag for quite long. Now I feel my dream comes true
> 
> View attachment 2832142
> 
> View attachment 2832143



Congratulations! Did you get it in Paris? It's the perfect souvenir!

And I think you went with a great colour. The red is just stunning! It's definitely more eye-catching than grey.


----------



## lulalula

vhelya said:


> Always love the Dior bags in this thread
> 
> Finally I got my lady in red patent color and able to join this tpf.
> After the dilemma between red and grey, I hope I didn't make the wrong decision.
> 
> This is my first Dior bag and I've been waiting to get a lady Dior bag for quite long. Now I feel my dream comes true
> 
> View attachment 2832142
> 
> View attachment 2832143



delicious!


----------



## lulalula

jonathan jay said:


> Hi ladies!



LOVE LOVE LOVE dior's python bags!!


----------



## jonathan jay

lulalula said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE dior's python bags!!



I know right? it such a beauty.


----------



## ninakt

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank You and Merry Christmas averagejoe


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Did you get it in Paris? It's the perfect souvenir!
> 
> 
> 
> And I think you went with a great colour. The red is just stunning! It's definitely more eye-catching than grey.




Thank you very much averagejoe 
You convinced me that I didn't go wrong with the red color

Yes, I got it during my trip in Paris..I fell in love with the red, it's so much prettier than the picture 

I actually prefer light color when it comes to the bag but I can't resist the red color Dior bag. It looks very elegant


----------



## vhelya

Kalos said:


> The red is beautiful, you definitely made the right choice.







Nahreen said:


> Gorgous red. Perfect now for Christmas.







llilly said:


> Wow!!!Absolutely fabulous







lulalula said:


> delicious!




Thank you very much everyone..Your comment and averagejoe's made me feel confident that I will never regret with my choice


----------



## vhelya

Merry christmas for everyone


----------



## LVLux

No Action but my Baby has Arrived...


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> No Action but my Baby has Arrived...


----------



## Piarpreet

My first Dior bag 
I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick


----------



## averagejoe

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick



Very pretty Lady Dior! Congratulations!


----------



## Freckles1

Fantastic!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick


Lush colour


----------



## Doll_Chanel

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick



I really like that color, simply perfection


----------



## Piarpreet

Thank you!  that fuchsia is very flattering and feminine. It just has a slight yellow undertone which makes it a more unique color (good on one hand but hard to match!)


----------



## ninakt

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick


 
love this, a bagselfie, I wish we had more 
 of these on tPF.
And congrats on your Dior, You two are beautiful together!


----------



## ninakt

LVLux said:


> No Action but my Baby has Arrived...


----------



## Deborah1986

LVLux said:


> No Action but my Baby has Arrived...



Omg amazing !


----------



## surfchick

LVLux said:


> No Action but my Baby has Arrived...



What a cute little baby!


----------



## amn3

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick


Love the color!


----------



## LVLux

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick


Beautiful pic & perfect match!!!


----------



## vhelya

LVLux said:


> No Action but my Baby has Arrived...






Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick




Lovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I wish to get one more LD in lambskin


----------



## _diorling_

Lost of words!!!! Gorgeous!!!! &#128562;&#128562;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Congratulation &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## _diorling_

Perfect!!!! Lovvveeee the colour &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; perfectly match with your lipstick &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## _diorling_

LVLux said:


> No Action but my Baby has Arrived...



Lost of words!!!! Gorgeous!!!! &#128562;&#128562;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Congratulation &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## _diorling_

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2836070
> 
> My first Dior bag
> I like matching my bag to my shoes but since this color is hard to match I matched with my lipstick



Perfect!!!! Lovvveeee the colour &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; perfectly match with your lipstick &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## _diorling_

jonathan jay said:


> Hi ladies!



Wowwww factor &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;. Stunning!!!!


----------



## LVLux

_diorling_ said:


> Lost of words!!!! Gorgeous!!!! &#128562;&#128562;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Congratulation &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



 thank you!


----------



## bspcc87

Be Dior in action


----------



## CocoSoCo

bspcc87 said:


> Be Dior in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839518


Beautiful!


----------



## rei35

bspcc87 said:


> Be Dior in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839518


Beautiful bag and nice outfit!


----------



## _diorling_

bspcc87 said:


> Be Dior in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839518



Gorgeous  love the colour &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Flip88

jonathan jay said:


> Hi ladies!



Just simply beautiful.


----------



## cappys

amn3 said:


> Love the color!


Quite lovely and what a wonderful color you chose - bold yet very feminine. Enjoy her!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

vhelya said:


> Always love the Dior bags in this thread
> 
> Finally I got my lady in red patent color and able to join this tpf.
> After the dilemma between red and grey, I hope I didn't make the wrong decision.
> 
> This is my first Dior bag and I've been waiting to get a lady Dior bag for quite long. Now I feel my dream comes true
> 
> View attachment 2832142
> 
> View attachment 2832143



she is just beautiful


----------



## Doutzen

Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091


You look amazing!


----------



## ninakt

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091




Beautiful!


----------



## Doutzen

Mooshooshoo said:


> You look amazing!







ninakt said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you dears.


----------



## smudleybear

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091


Omg...I'm not drawn to the bag. Definitely those killer heels and sexy legs. You don't need that diorissimo to kill someone.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091


This is gorgeous! Is it the large?


----------



## Doutzen

smudleybear said:


> Omg...I'm not drawn to the bag. Definitely those killer heels and sexy legs. You don't need that diorissimo to kill someone.




Thank you smudleybear, it's always good to have louboutin and dior in our life.&#128521;


----------



## Doutzen

Bijouxlady said:


> This is gorgeous! Is it the large?




Thank you, yes, it's size large.


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091



You look stunning!


----------



## Tiragnes

Here is my lady dior.  Love it!


----------



## averagejoe

Tiragnes said:


> Here is my lady dior.  Love it!



Very pretty!


----------



## Tiragnes

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091



You looked so cool!!!  The diorissimo looked always elegant to me but you changed it to wild and chic:thumbup:


----------



## Tiragnes

averagejoe said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks average joe!


----------



## Doutzen

averagejoe said:


> You look stunning!




Thank you averagejoe.


----------



## Doutzen

Tiragnes said:


> You looked so cool!!!  The diorissimo looked always elegant to me but you changed it to wild and chic:thumbup:




Thank you dear, your lady dior is beautiful as well.


----------



## pearlgrass

Tiragnes said:


> Here is my lady dior.  Love it!



Pretty color


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Tiragnes said:


> Here is my lady dior.  Love it!


Fabulous colour. Congratulations


----------



## GemsBerry

Tiragnes said:


> Here is my lady dior.  Love it!



Perfection!


----------



## panthere55

Tiragnes said:


> Here is my lady dior.  Love it!



Beautiful! Is it purple?


----------



## panthere55

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091



You look stunning!


----------



## panthere55

My lady and I out to dinner


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> My lady and I out to dinner


Looking very glamorous Panthere &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tiragnes

A relaxing Sunday with my Dior soft


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Looking very glamorous Panthere &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you so much!


----------



## panthere55

My bedior out today


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> My lady and I out to dinner



Looking gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> My bedior out today



The bag is adorable in this size, and so chic!


----------



## averagejoe

Tiragnes said:


> A relaxing Sunday with my Dior soft



The Jean colour is gorgeous on you!


----------



## panthere55

Tiragnes said:


> A relaxing Sunday with my Dior soft




Lovely color. It's new style dior soft right?



averagejoe said:


> Looking gorgeous!


 


averagejoe said:


> The bag is adorable in this size, and so chic!





Mooshooshoo said:


> Looking very glamorous Panthere &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you so much!


----------



## Tiragnes

averagejoe said:


> The Jean colour is gorgeous on you!



Thanks for your kind words averagejoe 
 My first/only lambskin bag in light colour.






panthere55 said:


> Lovely color. It's new style dior soft right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Thanks panthere~^^
Good catch!  This is the new style.


----------



## Tiragnes

panthere55 said:


> My bedior out today



Is this the bedior medium?  It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## panthere55

Tiragnes said:


> Is this the bedior medium?  It looks gorgeous on you



It's the small version actually. I use mostly cross body or just on shoulder like this.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Tiragnes said:


> A relaxing Sunday with my Dior soft





panthere55 said:


> My bedior out today



Both looking great Ladies.


----------



## Doutzen

panthere55 said:


> My bedior out today




Fabulous!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Brandlover2000




----------



## armcandy66

panthere55 said:


> My bedior out today




Love the size and cool. The whole outfit is so chic!&#128521;


----------



## panthere55

Doutzen said:


> Fabulous!&#10084;&#65039;


 


Mooshooshoo said:


> Both looking great Ladies.


 


armcandy66 said:


> Love the size and cool. The whole outfit is so chic!&#128521;


 


Thank you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Brandlover2000 said:


> View attachment 2852920


----------



## averagejoe

Brandlover2000 said:


> View attachment 2852920


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Thought i would finally share some photos of me and my LD. Pictured are my large white LD and medium rose poudre.


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thought i would finally share some photos of me and my LD. Pictured are my large white LD and medium rose poudre.



Super gorgeous!


----------



## panthere55

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thought i would finally share some photos of me and my LD. Pictured are my large white LD and medium rose poudre.




Both beautiful!


----------



## Tiragnes

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thought i would finally share some photos of me and my LD. Pictured are my large white LD and medium rose poudre.



Both of them look great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## rei35

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thought i would finally share some photos of me and my LD. Pictured are my large white LD and medium rose poudre.



Thank you for sharing those photos!! You look GREAT with both of the bags. I'm thinking of getting LD in medium and wondering how tall are you?


----------



## Loveheart

Carrying my lovely Diorissimo today


----------



## Slut4Lux

Brandlover2000 said:


> View attachment 2852920


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Loveheart said:


> Carrying my lovely Diorissimo today



Beautiful! And love the stole. I used to have the same one.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rei35 said:


> Thank you for sharing those photos!! You look GREAT with both of the bags. I'm thinking of getting LD in medium and wondering how tall are you?


Thank you! I'm 5'5, and on 5 inch heels in this photo. You should get one. My favourite size 


Tiragnes said:


> Both of them look great on you!  Congrats!


Thank you!


averagejoe said:


> Super gorgeous!


Thanks averagejoe, couldn't have made my LD purchases without you 


panthere55 said:


> Both beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thought i would finally share some photos of me and my LD. Pictured are my large white LD and medium rose poudre.


Lovely. Pink and grey outfit is a great colour combo.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> Carrying my lovely Diorissimo today


Love this bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> Carrying my lovely Diorissimo today


----------



## panthere55

Loveheart said:


> Carrying my lovely Diorissimo today



Great color!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lovely. Pink and grey outfit is a great colour combo.



Thank you Mooshooshoo


----------



## diana27arvi

My Lady and I


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I



Tres chic!


----------



## rei35

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I



Wow what pink is this? I love it!!&#9829;


----------



## panthere55

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I



What beautiful pink!!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I



Nice pic! The size looks great on you  May I know the size?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I


Love the way you've styled this. Very fresh. Congratulations


----------



## Brandlover2000

Slut4Lux said:


> Lovely bag!! what colour is this? Haven't seen it in stores in Middle East/ Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it light pink or more beige?




Hi Slut4lux,
It is light brown in grain calf skin.
Somehow on pix it always looks like beige but actual color is toward light brown with GHW. Got it in Virginia couple yrs already when Dior Drissimo just came out. It's funny the fact I went to Dior store first time to get a medium lady Dior & ended up buying this instead. I just used it about 3-4 times..feeling my Chanel bags are more practical than this


----------



## gabri2040

Is this colour still available? I only see black and two rose colours on the homepage


----------



## averagejoe

gabri2040 said:


> Is this colour still available? I only see black and two rose colours on the homepage



Are you referring to the light-pinky-beige Diorissimo? I think it is actually Rose Poudre but I'm not sure.

If it is, then it is still available.


----------



## smudleybear

First day out with my baby bedior


----------



## pearlgrass

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my baby bedior



Great pic!! Soooo pretty


----------



## LVLux

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my baby bedior



It's Adorable!!! I love it- is the strap long enough to be worn crossbody? 

K


----------



## smudleybear

pearlgrass said:


> Great pic!! Soooo pretty


Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

LVLux said:


> It's Adorable!!! I love it- is the strap long enough to be worn crossbody?
> 
> K


The blue strap is from my dirissimo bag that isn't long enough to be worn crossbody unless I'm super petite but too bad I'm not. The original black thicker strap that comes with it, is long enough to be worn crossbody and is adjustable. I just prefer the look of a thinner strap so I played around with my diorissimo strap on my mini bedior.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my baby bedior



Wow! You really personalized the bag! I love it!


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my baby bedior



Simply perfect. Is mini size right?


----------



## LVLux

smudleybear said:


> The blue strap is from my dirissimo bag that isn't long enough to be worn crossbody unless I'm super petite but too bad I'm not. The original black thicker strap that comes with it, is long enough to be worn crossbody and is adjustable. I just prefer the look of a thinner strap so I played around with my diorissimo strap on my mini bedior.


Looks so Pretty the way you are wearing it-Love!!!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Simply perfect. Is mini size right?


Yup...it's the mini black taurillon. Simply perfect. Love your silver too.


----------



## smudleybear

LVLux said:


> Looks so Pretty the way you are wearing it-Love!!!


Thank you!


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Yup...it's the mini black taurillon. Simply perfect. Love your silver too.



Thank you!


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Yup...it's the mini black taurillon. Simply perfect. Love your silver too.


 
Thank you!


----------



## panthere55

My lady dior in action!


----------



## LVLux

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!



OMG you are Exquisite & your bag has indeed gone to the Right Home=Beautiful!


----------



## panthere55

LVLux said:


> OMG you are Exquisite & your bag has indeed gone to the Right Home=Beautiful!



You are too sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my baby bedior


Great look Smudley


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!


Wow Panthere!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Love the color of your Lady! You look gorgeous! Is that a small?


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Wow Panthere!



 thank you honey!



Bijouxlady said:


> Love the color of your Lady! You look gorgeous! Is that a small?



Not sure if you are referring to me...but it's medium!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!



Your look is electrifying!


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Loveheart said:


> Carrying my lovely Diorissimo today



How do you like this bag? Any chance of seeing a shot of you with your bag? How tall are you?
This is exactly the colour I was looking at! It looks like it would be very versatile. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loveheart

Luv2BaGirl said:


> How do you like this bag? Any chance of seeing a shot of you with your bag? How tall are you?
> This is exactly the colour I was looking at! It looks like it would be very versatile.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's a wonderful bag. I am 5'8", it's sits comfortably on my shoulder. No mod shots I'm afraid.


----------



## Loveheart

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!




You and your Lady look stunning! What a wonderful colour


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> Your look is electrifying!


 


Loveheart said:


> You and your Lady look stunning! What a wonderful colour


 
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## surfchick

Loveheart said:


> Carrying my lovely Diorissimo today



Great colors! Stunning!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!


Panthere55, your collections makes me droll. Such an exquisite piece. I've seen that Python in the mini bedior and I was drooling. I just love how the way you pair with your scarf and bracelet, of course the whole outfit too. Speechless....Just spot on !!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!



Oh my


----------



## msxannie

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!



Wow amazing bag, outfit, and shoes! You look great


----------



## panthere55

msxannie said:


> Wow amazing bag, outfit, and shoes! You look great


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh my


 


smudleybear said:


> Panthere55, your collections makes me droll. Such an exquisite piece. I've seen that Python in the mini bedior and I was drooling. I just love how the way you pair with your scarf and bracelet, of course the whole outfit too. Speechless....Just spot on !!!


 


Ah you guys are too sweet! Thank you so much! Yes this color is available in bedior as well if anyone is considering it!


----------



## snowbubble

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!



Two beautiful ladies!! So elegant.


----------



## snowbubble

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my baby bedior


I love your Be Dior!!! Stunning!


----------



## panthere55

snowbubble said:


> Two beautiful ladies!! So elegant.



 thank you so much!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

panthere55 said:


> My lady dior in action!


the bag is so special. its hard to stop looking at it! Amazing!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my baby bedior


OMg is it blue inside??? am I seeing it wrong or the shoulder strap is blue?? Please, share a pic.

oh sorry. I just read the answer. its from your diorissimo bag. great idea to change the strap!


----------



## smudleybear

lahumummatbayli said:


> OMg is it blue inside??? am I seeing it wrong or the shoulder strap is blue?? Please, share a pic.
> 
> oh sorry. I just read the answer. its from your diorissimo bag. great idea to change the strap!


 yup


----------



## baghagg

New Dior Soft waiting for her debut..


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dentist's waiting room with Milly for comfort...


----------



## Loveheart

Mooshooshoo said:


> Dentist's waiting room with Milly for comfort...





Thats's lovely!


----------



## panthere55

lahumummatbayli said:


> the bag is so special. its hard to stop looking at it! Amazing!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## chanel4ever2013

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#55357;&#56842;
> View attachment 2848091


 

I have bag envy...What a beauty!!!!. Could you please let me know where you snagged this one? I think it's the same color i was looking for.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Dentist's waiting room with Milly for comfort...



So pretty!


----------



## snowbubble

Mooshooshoo said:


> Dentist's waiting room with Milly for comfort...


I love this look!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> Thats's lovely!





averagejoe said:


> So pretty!





snowbubble said:


> I love this look!



Thank you all. Dior lambskin is so tactile &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DAddict

Diorama...what do you think...?


----------



## lahumummatbayli

DAddict said:


> Diorama...what do you think...?


this is the best version of diorama bag we saw on summer15 runway. but i'm also getting used to that strange lock on the other bags. I think i like the black and white version on summer15 campaign.


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> Diorama...what do you think...?





lahumummatbayli said:


> this is the best version of diorama bag we saw on summer15 runway. but i'm also getting used to that strange lock on the other bags. I think i like the black and white version on summer15 campaign.



I agree. This one is artistic and fun, without looking like the Boy Chanel.

If you buy one, then I suggest this one.

Were there leather-covered D I O R charms attached to the strap?


----------



## Petitcoquelicot

DAddict said:


> Diorama...what do you think...?



I LOVE IT!! I was invited to the preview and pre-selling few days ago and honestly I felt in love with many different styles. Unfortunately the one I wanted the most is already sold out so I have to think a little bit about which one is my second choice. The white ones are fabolous....finally a nice white Dior bag....


----------



## panthere55

DAddict said:


> Diorama...what do you think...?



I like pattern but those 3 holes (?) on left side bug me. But if you like it you should go with it!!!


----------



## arielqueen

Hmm, not to my taste.


----------



## Hanakimi

panthere55 said:


> I like pattern but those 3 holes (?) on left side bug me. But if you like it you should go with it!!!



I agree with panthere. My eyes keep coming back to the holes/grommets. But again, if you like it, go for it! You're clearly working it in the pic!


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Dentist's waiting room with Milly for comfort...


Love it!


----------



## DAddict

Hanakimi said:


> I agree with panthere. My eyes keep coming back to the holes/grommets. But again, if you like it, go for it! You're clearly working it in the pic!


Thanks for all your comments! I will give it some thought...
No DIOR charms attached, but not sure if it was removed intentionally for preview purpose.
To be honest I am not very into the new Diorama, but I just think this style goes well with my outfit that day.


----------



## Rami00

Python clutch! Buy or not to buy..


----------



## averagejoe

Rami00 said:


> Python clutch! Buy or not to buy..



The python looks stunning! If you like exotics, this is a good bag at a good price for an exotic piece.


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> I like pattern but those 3 holes (?) on left side bug me. But if you like it you should go with it!!!





Hanakimi said:


> I agree with panthere. My eyes keep coming back to the holes/grommets. But again, if you like it, go for it! You're clearly working it in the pic!



The grommets would normally bother me, but they work so well with the white strap (because they are edged with white resin). And they make the front look very interesting.


----------



## Rami00

averagejoe said:


> The python looks stunning! If you like exotics, this is a good bag at a good price for an exotic piece.



I was surprised... The price is really good for an exotic. How is your experience with exotics? High maintenance? This is the other one I was looking at. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## averagejoe

Rami00 said:


> I was surprised... The price is really good for an exotic. How is your experience with exotics? High maintenance? This is the other one I was looking at. Thank you for your feedback.



Ooo this burgundy looks gorgeous, classy, and sexy. 

Python scales can lift a bit over time. They won't come off, but the lower edge starts to lift up a bit. On the burgundy, it will look distracting because it will showcase a neutral snakeskin colour underneath. But on the natural python with the pattern, the lifting will just blend in because the rest of the python has so many different tones and colours.

Python is harder to maintain because it's difficult to wear your bag without ever abrading the surface (which is what causes the lifting), or even opening the bag (stretching the leather can do that at areas that bend), but I personally like this quality of python because only real python skin can do that. Most of the python skin things that I see on people everywhere are fake, and it's nice to see real python every once in a while. It's so much more luxurious than regular leather. The lifting of the scales is a sign that it is real python.


----------



## panthere55

Rami00 said:


> Python clutch! Buy or not to buy..



Looks amazing!!! And I am not into browns myself but this one looks gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

Rami00 said:


> I was surprised... The price is really good for an exotic. How is your experience with exotics? High maintenance? This is the other one I was looking at. Thank you for your feedback.



By the way, did you take this picture in the Dior at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale?


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> Ooo this burgundy looks gorgeous, classy, and sexy.
> 
> Python scales can lift a bit over time. They won't come off, but the lower edge starts to lift up a bit. On the burgundy, it will look distracting because it will showcase a neutral snakeskin colour underneath. But on the natural python with the pattern, the lifting will just blend in because the rest of the python has so many different tones and colours.
> 
> Python is harder to maintain because it's difficult to wear your bag without ever abrading the surface (which is what causes the lifting), or even opening the bag (stretching the leather can do that at areas that bend), but I personally like this quality of python because only real python skin can do that. Most of the python skin things that I see on people everywhere are fake, and it's nice to see real python every once in a while. It's so much more luxurious than regular leather. The lifting of the scales is a sign that it is real python.




I agree natural one won't show lifting of the scales so much. I personally really love python and for me it ages well over the years. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Loveheart

It's a bit chilly here so I found a perfect Accessorie to keep Diorissimo warm


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> It's a bit chilly here so I found a perfect Accessorie to keep Diorissimo warm



So pretty! Is that a vintage Dior scarf? It goes perfectly with the bag.


----------



## Loveheart

averagejoe said:


> So pretty! Is that a vintage Dior scarf? It goes perfectly with the bag.



Thank you!
It's indeed  a vintage one. I couldn't find any in the current collections that matches the bag and this is perfect.


----------



## Rami00

averagejoe said:


> By the way, did you take this picture in the Dior at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale?



LOL yes I did!


----------



## averagejoe

Rami00 said:


> LOL yes I did!



I love that concession. It transports you to 30 Avenue Montaigne as soon as you step in.


----------



## CocoSoCo

Loveheart said:


> It's a bit chilly here so I found a perfect Accessorie to keep Diorissimo warm


What a perfect combination! I love it.


----------



## baghagg

Dior Soft ready for action


----------



## ivy1026

Loveheart said:


> It's a bit chilly here so I found a perfect Accessorie to keep Diorissimo warm



It's beautiful.  Is this the smallest size diorissimo?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> It's a bit chilly here so I found a perfect Accessorie to keep Diorissimo warm


Looks fab Loveheart &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

baghagg said:


> Dior Soft ready for action


Great pop of colour &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

baghagg said:


> Dior Soft ready for action


 
Looks great!!! You wear it well!


----------



## averagejoe

baghagg said:


> Dior Soft ready for action



Beautiful!


----------



## antmeu1

All very cool!


----------



## Loveheart

ivy1026 said:


> It's beautiful.  Is this the smallest size diorissimo?



Thanks you, it's the medium/regular size


----------



## Butterflyweed

baghagg said:


> Dior Soft ready for action




Beautiful color!


----------



## Hanakimi

Loveheart said:


> It's a bit chilly here so I found a perfect Accessorie to keep Diorissimo warm



So sophisticated. Love it!


----------



## Rami00

Loveheart said:


> It's a bit chilly here so I found a perfect Accessorie to keep Diorissimo warm
> 
> http://s237.photobucket.com/user/mr...F-45C7-87FA-01A5C23FFA86_zpsfbp7cnfe.jpg.html


 
I am sooo loving this color combo!


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Me too!!


----------



## panthere55

Out today


----------



## fmfv1

panthere55 said:


> Out today




Everything...Perfect! *speechless*


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Out today



WOW! The colour of the python is so vibrant! I'm sure your bag was a head-turner today.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> Out today


So glam....effortless style as always Panthere


----------



## baghagg

Rouge Ceris &#127826; Dior Soft ready to roll..&#128272;


----------



## baghagg

panthere55 said:


> Out today



Oh WOW Panthere I don't think I've ever seen anything like it!  What a masterpiece!!&#127912;  Looks great on you, too.


----------



## panthere55

baghagg said:


> Oh WOW Panthere I don't think I've ever seen anything like it!  What a masterpiece!!&#127912;  Looks great on you, too.


 


Mooshooshoo said:


> So glam....effortless style as always Panthere


 


averagejoe said:


> WOW! The colour of the python is so vibrant! I'm sure your bag was a head-turner today.


 


fmfv1 said:


> Everything...Perfect! *speechless*




Thank you so much! I got tons of compliments!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Out today


You know what, panthere, I must say I really love watching your mod shots, they way your pair your bags and your accesorize is just spot on. Better than any advert shot. Keep it coming.


----------



## cc8

Should I keep this marine miss Dior?  Forgot I have got a midnight lily that I bought last year.  The colours just too similar?  I like the new miss Dior that is light and roomy, not too wide that will not bump into things.  Do you think this is a year round colour?  Thinking if I should change this to another colour.  Please give your opinion. Thanks

<a href="http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/bluesakura8/media/10958935_769896693087839_1511566153514617399_n_zps2c4fdaeb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag145/bluesakura8/10958935_769896693087839_1511566153514617399_n_zps2c4fdaeb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 10958935_769896693087839_1511566153514617399_n_zps2c4fdaeb.jpg"/></a>


----------



## cc8

Here are the pictures.


----------



## averagejoe

cherylchen8 said:


> Here are the pictures.



Oh don't change the colour at all! You got my favourite one. And it is shiny and distressed, unlike the Mulberry, which is more matte and grained. They're really different.


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> You know what, panthere, I must say I really love watching your mod shots, they way your pair your bags and your accesorize is just spot on. Better than any advert shot. Keep it coming.




Thank you so much! You are too sweet!


----------



## anitalilac

baghagg said:


> Rouge Ceris &#127826; Dior Soft ready to roll..&#128272;



I am lusting after this! 



panthere55 said:


> Out today


----------



## panthere55

anitalilac said:


> I am lusting after this!




Thank you!


----------



## baghagg

anitalilac said:


> I am lusting after this!



That's EXACTLY how I felt when I made this purchase look lol &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;


----------



## Hanakimi

panthere55 said:


> Out today



Ohhhhh is this that fab piece that Leelee Sobieski turned down? You are killing it! &#9734;&#24417;


----------



## snowbubble

panthere55 said:


> Out today


Oh my goodness....


----------



## snowbubble

baghagg said:


> Rouge Ceris &#127826; Dior Soft ready to roll..&#128272;


Beautiful combining the bag with a red scarf. 

I can't get enough of this color red.


----------



## baghagg

snowbubble said:


> Beautiful combining the bag with a red scarf.
> 
> I can't get enough of this color red.



Thank you Snowbubble - me too!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

baghagg said:


> Rouge Ceris &#127826; Dior Soft ready to roll..&#128272;


Fabulous pop of colour, love the matching scarf and 'phone


----------



## baghagg

Mooshooshoo said:


> Fabulous pop of colour, love the matching scarf and 'phone




Thank you Mooshooshoo.  Xoxo


----------



## beeninbanisland

LD in cherry red &#127826;&#127826;&#127826;


----------



## rezzamazlan

Dior Junkie said:


> Hi ladies, let's see you carrying your baby(ies) around town.  (I don't know if a similar thread already exists.)
> 
> Here's my gaucho tote. love love love it so much!


nice.. so chic!


----------



## rezzamazlan

chauham said:


> LD in cherry red &#127826;&#127826;&#127826;
> View attachment 2893647
> View attachment 2893649
> View attachment 2893650


I'm dying to hv that bag! super love


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

OOTD with my large Diorissimo! I'm in luv!


----------



## averagejoe

Luv2BaGirl said:


> OOTD with my large Diorissimo! I'm in luv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894059



 It's so pretty! The leather looks so luxurious.


----------



## rk4265

Luv2BaGirl said:


> OOTD with my large Diorissimo! I'm in luv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894059


It's beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

chauham said:


> LD in cherry red &#127826;&#127826;&#127826;
> View attachment 2893647
> View attachment 2893649
> View attachment 2893650



Omg! You totally rock tht lady dior!


----------



## panthere55

chauham said:


> LD in cherry red &#127826;&#127826;&#127826;
> View attachment 2893647
> View attachment 2893649
> View attachment 2893650



Love it! Such a great pop color!


----------



## panthere55

Luv2BaGirl said:


> OOTD with my large Diorissimo! I'm in luv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894059



Looks great!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

chauham said:


> LD in cherry red &#127826;&#127826;&#127826;
> View attachment 2893647
> View attachment 2893649
> View attachment 2893650





Luv2BaGirl said:


> OOTD with my large Diorissimo! I'm in luv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894059



Both looking great. Love the outfits


----------



## lara parlak

Luv2BaGirl said:


> OOTD with my large Diorissimo! I'm in luv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894059


I like your bag very much I have got lurch lady dior maybe I will buy diorissimo bag from dior next time I hope use it at good days see you


----------



## beeninbanisland

panthere55 said:


> Love it! Such a great pop color!




Thankyou!! I love all of your action pics as well


----------



## beeninbanisland

Mooshooshoo said:


> Both looking great. Love the outfits




Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## thegabriellewh

Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.


----------



## rk4265

thegabriellewh said:


> Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.
> 
> View attachment 2898319


It's so pretty!


----------



## baghagg

thegabriellewh said:


> Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.
> 
> View attachment 2898319



Love your bag and your scarf, what a dynamic duo&#128109;


----------



## thegabriellewh

rk4265 said:


> It's so pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## thegabriellewh

baghagg said:


> Love your bag and your scarf, what a dynamic duo&#128109;



thanks for the compliment baghagg!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

thegabriellewh said:


> Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.
> 
> View attachment 2898319




Wow what a stunning shade and I absolutely love the scarf with it. It makes her look more demure &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## thegabriellewh

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow what a stunning shade and I absolutely love the scarf with it. It makes her look more demure &#9786;&#65039;



thanks love!


----------



## GemsBerry

thegabriellewh said:


> Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.
> 
> View attachment 2898319



LD looks good in Benz, and colors scream Spring!


----------



## thegabriellewh

GemsBerry said:


> LD looks good in Benz, and colors scream Spring!



Haha thank you! can't wait for spring's arrival. I am so done with this year's northeastern winter!


----------



## calflu

Love the color!!!!


thegabriellewh said:


> Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.
> 
> View attachment 2898319


----------



## thegabriellewh

calflu said:


> Love the color!!!!



thanks girlie!


----------



## meowmeow94

My Beige Lambskin with Pastel Pink Stiching. She is so special to me


----------



## averagejoe

meowmeow94 said:


> My Beige Lambskin with Pastel Pink Stiching. She is so special to me



Lovely!


----------



## meowmeow94

Thank you


----------



## hightea_xx

meowmeow94 said:


> My Beige Lambskin with Pastel Pink Stiching. She is so special to me




Vision of perfection!!!  Love the contrast stitching


----------



## Deborah1986

thegabriellewh said:


> Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.
> 
> View attachment 2898319



What a bag stunning


----------



## thegabriellewh

Deborah1986 said:


> What a bag stunning



Thanks!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

thegabriellewh said:


> Out running errands with my lady before snow storm hits the town.
> 
> View attachment 2898319


Love this! What is the official color name?


----------



## meowmeow94

Thank you, dear


----------



## diordesert99

Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me


----------



## averagejoe

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me



Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## panthere55

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me




You look great together!!!! Congrats!


----------



## rcheuk

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me




Congrats!


----------



## honey

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me



Very lovely!


----------



## baghagg

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me



I love this bag, it looks great on you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me



Love the outfit!


----------



## lulalula

with my karung miss dior promenade.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me


Great classic


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lulalula said:


> with my karung miss dior promenade.
> 
> View attachment 2903809


Love your coordinated look


----------



## AverageHuman

It's been almost a year since my last update.
here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


----------



## filet68

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## smudleybear

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


Gong Xi Fa Chai to you too! And wow, your lady really blew me away with your pictures.


----------



## LVLux

Beyond Lovely Keelng!


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> with my karung miss dior promenade.
> 
> View attachment 2903809



Very chic!


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!



Nice to see you back here with us! We miss you and your wonderful pictures!

Your pictures are incredible...like a Chinese New Year fantasy or dream of some sort!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


Stunning! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## fmfv1

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!



Goodness gracious...The bag, you, and everything else...it is like a fashion ad!  Awesome!


----------



## panthere55

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me


 


kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!


 


Gorgeous pictures and gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## DAddict

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!



Kung Hei Fat Choy!! 
You look so beautiful & elegant!


----------



## Deborah1986

kellyng said:


> It's been almost a year since my last update.
> here are my recent Chinese New Year photos with my favorite jade green crocodile mini Lady Dior!
> Gong Xi Fa Cai to all~!!!



So happy you are back !! Stunning pictures


----------



## BBG chanel girl

Hi guys I am very new to the forum and this is my first post in the Dior thread&#9786;. I took my lady out last night thanks for letting me share.


----------



## BBG chanel girl

Oops Sorry forgot to attach the pictures


----------



## San2222

BBG chanel girl said:


> Oops Sorry forgot to attach the pictures



Very pretty bag on pretty lady!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

BBG chanel girl said:


> Oops Sorry forgot to attach the pictures


Welcome to Dior, lovely first piece, congratulations


----------



## BBG chanel girl

San2222 said:


> Very pretty bag on pretty lady!



Thanks very much for your compliment san2222&#128537;


----------



## BBG chanel girl

Mooshooshoo said:


> Welcome to Dior, lovely first piece, congratulations



Thankyou mooshooshoo&#128522; lady Dior is my favorite out of all the Dior designs


----------



## Hanakimi

BBG chanel girl said:


> Oops Sorry forgot to attach the pictures



Fabulous! I love your look!


----------



## BBG chanel girl

Hanakimi said:


> Fabulous! I love your look!



Thankyou hanakimi&#128522;


----------



## rk4265

BBG chanel girl said:


> Oops Sorry forgot to attach the pictures


I love that piece! I wanted to get it, last year but didn't look good with my skin tone


----------



## BBG chanel girl

rk4265 said:


> I love that piece! I wanted to get it, last year but didn't look good with my skin tone



It was quite the opposite for me actually. When the SA first brought out the bag I wasn't sure about the bright papaya/organe colour. However, as soon as I tried it on I was in love &#128522;. As I recall there was a light pink and blue with python combination too. Have you seen it? Maybe that would have worked better with your skin tone?


----------



## rk4265

BBG chanel girl said:


> It was quite the opposite for me actually. When the SA first brought out the bag I wasn't sure about the bright papaya/organe colour. However, as soon as I tried it on I was in love &#128522;. As I recall there was a light pink and blue with python combination too. Have you seen it? Maybe that would have worked better with your skin tone?


Yes! I remember that one but I already gave a tricolor with pink on it, so I'm waiting for something different.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about shopping with the Diorissimo in hand!


----------



## fmfv1

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about shopping with the Diorissimo in hand!
> 
> View attachment 2910708




Rocking it out! Awesome!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about shopping with the Diorissimo in hand!
> 
> View attachment 2910708


----------



## baghagg

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about shopping with the Diorissimo in hand!
> 
> View attachment 2910708



So gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about shopping with the Diorissimo in hand!
> 
> View attachment 2910708


Casual chic


----------



## smudleybear

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about shopping with the Diorissimo in hand!
> 
> View attachment 2910708


Nice one!


----------



## mikomiko

Second time taking my Lady Dior out .. 
Do you guys think darker short or pants (not jeans) can cause a color transfer to the bag?


----------



## averagejoe

mikomiko said:


> Second time taking my Lady Dior out ..
> Do you guys think darker short or pants (not jeans) can cause a color transfer to the bag?



Beautiful!

It depends on the fabric. If the fabric doesn't fade when it is washed, then it will be less likely that the colour will transfer onto your Lady Dior.


----------



## LVLux

Pretty pic & I would be very careful not to let it rub against dark clothing-Would not want to take a chance


----------



## Havanese 28

mikomiko said:


> Second time taking my Lady Dior out ..
> Do you guys think darker short or pants (not jeans) can cause a color transfer to the bag?


Your Miss Dior is gorgeous and looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Havanese 28

Havanese 28 said:


> Your Miss Dior is gorgeous and looks beautiful on you!


Meant to say Lady Dior!  I love the color, so elegant!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mikomiko said:


> Second time taking my Lady Dior out ..
> Do you guys think darker short or pants (not jeans) can cause a color transfer to the bag?


Great fresh look - congratulations!


----------



## nycmamaofone

mikomiko said:


> Second time taking my Lady Dior out ..
> Do you guys think darker short or pants (not jeans) can cause a color transfer to the bag?




Beautiful bag!! And I am so jealous that you can wear shorts! It's still perpetually freezing in NYC.


----------



## Bijouxlady

mikomiko said:


> Second time taking my Lady Dior out ..
> Do you guys think darker short or pants (not jeans) can cause a color transfer to the bag?


Is your LD Rose Poudre? It looks beautiful on you! I think the only way it would color transfer would be if the fabric fades when you wash it so that it can only be washed with other dark colors.


----------



## rei35

mikomiko said:


> Second time taking my Lady Dior out ..
> Do you guys think darker short or pants (not jeans) can cause a color transfer to the bag?



Looks great on you!&#9829; Would you mind asking how tall you are? LD size looks perfect on you.


----------



## hightea_xx

Thanks for the nice comments on my last post!

I have a certain love for the lighting in the H&M change rooms haha.  More from today's (successful) hunt for pants:


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on my last post!
> 
> I have a certain love for the lighting in the H&M change rooms haha.  More from today's (successful) hunt for pants:
> 
> View attachment 2914174


----------



## mikomiko

LVLux said:


> Pretty pic & I would be very careful not to let it rub against dark clothing-Would not want to take a chance





Havanese 28 said:


> Your Miss Dior is gorgeous and looks beautiful on you!





Havanese 28 said:


> Meant to say Lady Dior!  I love the color, so elegant!





Mooshooshoo said:


> Great fresh look - congratulations!





nycmamaofone said:


> Beautiful bag!! And I am so jealous that you can wear shorts! It's still perpetually freezing in NYC.





Bijouxlady said:


> Is your LD Rose Poudre? It looks beautiful on you! I think the only way it would color transfer would be if the fabric fades when you wash it so that it can only be washed with other dark colors.



Hiya Ladies, thank you for your replies. You guys are too kind  
The bag definitely grow on me, I am starting to love the bag even more than I used to. 
It is a Medium Beige Patent Lady Dior and I am about 165cm or 5.41feet ...


----------



## honey

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on my last post!
> 
> I have a certain love for the lighting in the H&M change rooms haha.  More from today's (successful) hunt for pants:
> 
> View attachment 2914174




Love it!!!!


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!


----------



## calflu

Love!!!' 


Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813


----------



## loveithateit

Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813




Gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813


Lovely &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813



It is a remarkable bag. So pretty!


----------



## rk4265

Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813


So pretty!


----------



## DAddict

Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813



I love this color!! Is it with ghw?


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> I love this color!! Is it with ghw?



Yes, it's pale gold hardware.


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

It's been three weeks and I haven't stopped using it. Love at first site, I guess!


----------



## DAddict

averagejoe said:


> Yes, it's pale gold hardware.



Thanks averagejoe


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Thanks everyone! I think I'm becoming a Dior addict too! Gonna by the SoReal sunglasses next. They have to be the coolest glasses I've ever seen!


----------



## LVLux

Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813


Perfection!!'


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Thanks LVLux!


----------



## amadea88

Luv2BaGirl said:


> Me with my large Diorissimo heading out for the day. Can't get enough of it! This color is so versatile even in the dead of a Canadian winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917813



Gorgeous bag and outfit!


----------



## Koori

Hi I wonder if anyone has problem with the lady dior color coming off. It seems like that plastic they used to protect those metal hardware is causing the lambskin to peel off their color when come in contact with the plastics. The plastic kinda of stick onto the lambskin and when you peel off the plastic sticker it leaves a stain or color fading off from the skin.


----------



## snowbubble

Koori said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone has problem with the lady dior color coming off. It seems like that plastic they used to protect those metal hardware is causing the lambskin to peel off their color when come in contact with the plastics. The plastic kinda of stick onto the lambskin and when you peel off the plastic sticker it leaves a stain or color fading off from the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920586
> View attachment 2920591




Oh my goodness!


----------



## rk4265

Koori said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone has problem with the lady dior color coming off. It seems like that plastic they used to protect those metal hardware is causing the lambskin to peel off their color when come in contact with the plastics. The plastic kinda of stick onto the lambskin and when you peel off the plastic sticker it leaves a stain or color fading off from the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920586
> View attachment 2920591


I've never seen that, dior is so well made! But take it to dior their customer service is amazing!


----------



## Koori

It's well made but the plastic spoilt it, so sad. Now my bag got bruises : (


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Koori said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone has problem with the lady dior color coming off. It seems like that plastic they used to protect those metal hardware is causing the lambskin to peel off their color when come in contact with the plastics. The plastic kinda of stick onto the lambskin and when you peel off the plastic sticker it leaves a stain or color fading off from the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920586
> View attachment 2920591


Agree with dk 4265, I would contact Customer Services...


----------



## averagejoe

Koori said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone has problem with the lady dior color coming off. It seems like that plastic they used to protect those metal hardware is causing the lambskin to peel off their color when come in contact with the plastics. The plastic kinda of stick onto the lambskin and when you peel off the plastic sticker it leaves a stain or color fading off from the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920586
> View attachment 2920591



Plastics tend to stick to surfaces that are smooth and have similar properties. With the addition of some heat, the plastic can make strong bonds with the surface of the leather, which peels off with the plastic.

Any coloured leather will do this.


----------



## filet68

Koori said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone has problem with the lady dior color coming off. It seems like that plastic they used to protect those metal hardware is causing the lambskin to peel off their color when come in contact with the plastics. The plastic kinda of stick onto the lambskin and when you peel off the plastic sticker it leaves a stain or color fading off from the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920586
> View attachment 2920591


I just took my 2013 Midnight (really dark blue) Lady Dior in yesterday because I pulled it out of the dust cover and box last week I noticed it had metallicized in several areas (i.e., on the handles, at the lower bottoms front and back, along the top sides and at the opening).  The SA took a look at it and said it is more than likely due to wear.  However, I'm only worn this bag two...maybe three times since I purchased it.  Has anyone experienced this at all?  If so, what was the cause, if determined?


----------



## averagejoe

filet68 said:


> I just took my 2013 Midnight (really dark blue) Lady Dior in yesterday because I pulled it out of the dust cover and box last week I noticed it had metallicized in several areas (i.e., on the handles, at the lower bottoms front and back, along the top sides and at the opening).  The SA took a look at it and said it is more than likely due to wear.  However, I'm only worn this bag two...maybe three times since I purchased it.  Has anyone experienced this at all?  If so, what was the cause, if determined?



Metallization is caused by greases, oils, and waxes that sometimes contain mica and other sheen particles. It sounds like some hand cream, solvent, body lotion, perfume/body spray, the coating on fabrics and jeans (i.e. waxed jeans), or any similar type of substance got in contact with your bag.

The hand cream/lotion (or even hand sanitizer, which contains film forming agents) would explain the handles. Even if your lotion/cream has "dried" off, it still formed a coating on your skin which can transfer onto the leather.


----------



## lulalula

Koori said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone has problem with the lady dior color coming off. It seems like that plastic they used to protect those metal hardware is causing the lambskin to peel off their color when come in contact with the plastics. The plastic kinda of stick onto the lambskin and when you peel off the plastic sticker it leaves a stain or color fading off from the skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920586
> View attachment 2920591



OMG, take it to the boutique and I assume they can just spray it over and fix it? at least they sprayed my white bag once to remove some stubborn stains,and it was completely new without any hardening after the spa. By the way this is a gorgeous color, what's its name? was this the toxic purple color?


----------



## filet68

averagejoe said:


> Metallization is caused by greases, oils, and waxes that sometimes contain mica and other sheen particles. It sounds like some hand cream, solvent, body lotion, perfume/body spray, the coating on fabrics and jeans (i.e. waxed jeans), or any similar type of substance got in contact with your bag.
> 
> The hand cream/lotion (or even hand sanitizer, which contains film forming agents) would explain the handles. Even if your lotion/cream has "dried" off, it still formed a coating on your skin which can transfer onto the leather.


Thanks Average Joe!  I was so shocked to see the bag looking like that after only a couple uses.  I guess I'm going to have to be extra careful and remember not to wear hand lotion when I carry it in the future.  Do you think the Dior Spa will be able to restore to the original state?


----------



## averagejoe

filet68 said:


> Thanks Average Joe!  I was so shocked to see the bag looking like that after only a couple uses.  I guess I'm going to have to be extra careful and remember not to wear hand lotion when I carry it in the future.  Do you think the Dior Spa will be able to restore to the original state?



Yes, the Dior spa will be able to restore it to its original state.


----------



## Koori

lulalula said:


> OMG, take it to the boutique and I assume they can just spray it over and fix it? at least they sprayed my white bag once to remove some stubborn stains,and it was completely new without any hardening after the spa. By the way this is a gorgeous color, what's its name? was this the toxic purple color?




Yes this is toxic purple. So I can bring to boutique for the spray.


----------



## Koori

Thanks all I have emailed the Dior customer service and will bring to the shop after they replied what can be done


----------



## Koori

averagejoe said:


> Plastics tend to stick to surfaces that are smooth and have similar properties. With the addition of some heat, the plastic can make strong bonds with the surface of the leather, which peels off with the plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Any coloured leather will do this.




So does it mean there's nothing that can be done ? : (


----------



## averagejoe

Koori said:


> So does it mean there's nothing that can be done ? : (



They can repair the leather. Just avoid keeping the plastic wrap on the hardware. The plastic should have been completely removed after you bought the bag.


----------



## designerdiva40

Tiragnes said:


> Here is my lady dior.  Love it!



Gorgeous, what colour is your LD ?


----------



## Koori

Im back from my spore dior boutique after sending It to check on the decolorizing. The SA said it will take them 6 mths to send to hk dior to fix the restore those color stains. He suggested I bring it to My bag spa so the time will be shorter, he said quality of My bag spa given his customers seem good. Still comtemplating if wan send to my bag spa or wait 6mths . That's a long wait though. Another thought I had was maybe just sent the strap over since the bag wasn't obviously affected.


----------



## Koori

&#12288;


----------



## averagejoe

Koori said:


> Im back from my spore dior boutique after sending It to check on the decolorizing. The SA said it will take them 6 mths to send to hk dior to fix the restore those color stains. He suggested I bring it to My bag spa so the time will be shorter, he said quality of My bag spa given his customers seem good. Still comtemplating if wan send to my bag spa or wait 6mths . That's a long wait though. Another thought I had was maybe just sent the strap over since the bag wasn't obviously affected.



Just send the strap in then 

It's better if Dior does the repair because they can get the exact colour.


----------



## Koori

averagejoe said:


> Just send the strap in then
> 
> 
> 
> It's better if Dior does the repair because they can get the exact colour.




Ya that's my biggest concern on color mismatch


----------



## Loveheart

Diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday


----------



## Koori

Loveheart said:


> Diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday




Lovely !


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> Diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday



 So lovely!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

loveheart said:


> diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday


&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rk4265

Loveheart said:


> Diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday


This bag is breathtaking! Love and enjoy


----------



## smudleybear

First day out with my fusion. Soooooo comfy!!!


----------



## rk4265

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my fusion. Soooooo comfy!!!


Love them! I'm hoping to get them in June when I visit spain.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my fusion. Soooooo comfy!!!



So chic, and they definitely look comfy!


----------



## CocoSoCo

smudleybear said:


> First day out with my fusion. Soooooo comfy!!!




I LOVE these! Are they true to size?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

CocoSoCo said:


> I LOVE these! Are they true to size?


No, they come up large, so a full size smaller than your regular fitting.


----------



## vickypeh

My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## averagejoe

vickypeh said:


> My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;



Beautiful!


----------



## Nahreen

vickypeh said:


> My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;



Absolutely beautiful. Fuchsia Dior will be my next bag.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

vickypeh said:


> My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;


Gorgeous colour &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rk4265

vickypeh said:


> My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;


Looks great on you!


----------



## amadea88

vickypeh said:


> My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;



Stunning!


----------



## LVLux

So Pretty- congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## pearlgrass

vickypeh said:


> My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;



You look great!!! Nice *POP* color


----------



## vickypeh

Thanks  i really love this color with ghw. The color is so stunning!


----------



## panthere55

Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share



So chic! Your outfit perfectly compliments the bag!


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> So chic! Your outfit perfectly compliments the bag!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Koori

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share



So prety the bag I always like the multiple colors combi but mine is just one color


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share


Lovely colour pop &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lovely colour pop &#10084;&#65039;


 


Koori said:


> So prety the bag I always like the multiple colors combi but mine is just one color


 


Thank you!!! Koori, one color ladies are gorgeous as well!!!


----------



## vink

Loveheart said:


> Diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday




It's very very pretty.


----------



## rk4265

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share




So pretty! Can't wait to take mine out, just waiting for this NYC weather to reach normal spring temperature!


----------



## Deborah1986

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful


----------



## Paris75

It's not really a recent photo but it's a Lady Dior "in action" ! (from what I remember I was on my way for a dinner)


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share


Your actions always make me smile. Love this colour combi the most. Kind of regret not getting it before. Gorgeous!


----------



## smudleybear

Paris75 said:


> It's not really a recent photo but it's a Lady Dior "in action" ! (from what I remember I was on my way for a dinner)


Super sexy classic!


----------



## Paris75

And also these two, as it's also Dior in action.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share



Super duper LOVE!


----------



## smudleybear

Paris75 said:


> And also these two, as it's also Dior in action.


Omg.... That clutch is making me drool


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> Omg.... That clutch is making me drool



LOL don't really have its place here


----------



## smudleybear

vickypeh said:


> My 1st ever lady dior in fusia &#128150;&#128150;


I love this colour but too afraid of lambskin. It's very gorgeous. How do you find using yours? Do you have to be extra careful?


----------



## panthere55

rk4265 said:


> So pretty! Can't wait to take mine out, just waiting for this NYC weather to reach normal spring temperature!


 


Deborah1986 said:


> Beautiful


 


smudleybear said:


> Your actions always make me smile. Love this colour combi the most. Kind of regret not getting it before. Gorgeous!


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> Super duper LOVE!




Thank you so much! You are always so kind!


----------



## Deborah1986

Paris75 said:


> And also these two, as it's also Dior in action.



WoW ! Amazing


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> And also these two, as it's also Dior in action.



 W O W! Loving your Lady Dior and Dior VIII. That Chanel clutch is a stunner, too.


EDIT: Nice Bois de Rose rings! I love how you stacked them!


----------



## panthere55

Wearing dior necklace I got recently


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> Wearing dior necklace I got recently


Love the en mise, looks great against your sweater &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smudleybear

Paris75 said:


> LOL don't really have its place here


I didn't realised that, I was browsing from chanel to dior to chanel and then I saw your clutch and was blown away by the Python clutch. Hahahaha....love your watch too.


----------



## lulalula

panthere55 said:


> wearing dior necklace i got recently



nice!


----------



## papilloncristal

I'm too shy to upload my own pics but here's my kitty awaiting to try out my rose thé ld: (sorry lighting is really bad so the color is off)




Apparently medium ld is too big for her. Maybe she should go for the mini (or even micro if it exists)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

papilloncristal said:


> I'm too shy to upload my own pics but here's my kitty awaiting to try out my rose thé ld: (sorry lighting is really bad so the color is off)
> 
> View attachment 2937298
> 
> 
> Apparently medium ld is too big for her. Maybe she should go for the mini (or even micro if it exists)


Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lulalula

Paris75 said:


> And also these two, as it's also Dior in action.



wow that chanel clutch...


----------



## Rami00

papilloncristal said:


> I'm too shy to upload my own pics but here's my kitty awaiting to try out my rose thé ld: (sorry lighting is really bad so the color is off)
> 
> View attachment 2937298
> 
> 
> Apparently medium ld is too big for her. Maybe she should go for the mini (or even micro if it exists)


 
omg such a cutsie pic.


----------



## Rami00

Paris75 said:


> And also these two, as it's also Dior in action.


 
That clutch


----------



## maiimiee

navnav said:


> Paint the town Black & White!



This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## maiimiee

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share



Absolutely chic! Love how well you are able to pair your outfits and purses. Stunning!


----------



## amadea88

papilloncristal said:


> I'm too shy to upload my own pics but here's my kitty awaiting to try out my rose thé ld: (sorry lighting is really bad so the color is off)
> 
> View attachment 2937298
> 
> 
> Apparently medium ld is too big for her. Maybe she should go for the mini (or even micro if it exists)



Both are gorgeous!


----------



## princess621

papilloncristal said:


> I'm too shy to upload my own pics but here's my kitty awaiting to try out my rose thé ld: (sorry lighting is really bad so the color is off)
> 
> View attachment 2937298
> 
> 
> Apparently medium ld is too big for her. Maybe she should go for the mini (or even micro if it exists)



Lovely color!! shes soo pretty!


----------



## panthere55

maiimiee said:


> Absolutely chic! Love how well you are able to pair your outfits and purses. Stunning!


 


lulalula said:


> nice!


 


Mooshooshoo said:


> Love the en mise, looks great against your sweater &#10084;&#65039;


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Wearing dior necklace I got recently



WHOA! Stunning!!!


----------



## averagejoe

papilloncristal said:


> I'm too shy to upload my own pics but here's my kitty awaiting to try out my rose thé ld: (sorry lighting is really bad so the color is off)
> 
> View attachment 2937298
> 
> 
> Apparently medium ld is too big for her. Maybe she should go for the mini (or even micro if it exists)



Aww!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Such a pretty shade of PINK and a pretty little kitty too!


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! Stunning!!!




Thank you!


----------



## MsHermesAU

panthere55 said:


> Running errands with my lady! Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous bag! I was lucky enough to see this combo in person and it is so striking. Enjoy!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

panthere55 said:


> Wearing dior necklace I got recently



Oh my I love! How much is that necklace?


----------



## panthere55

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh my I love! How much is that necklace?


 


MsHermesAU said:


> Gorgeous bag! I was lucky enough to see this combo in person and it is so striking. Enjoy!




Thank you!!! yoyotomatoe, it's 2170 us dollars


----------



## Loveheart

My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati


----------



## hightea_xx

Loveheart said:


> My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati




Love love love this color!!!


----------



## rk4265

Loveheart said:


> My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati


Ooh la la, don't know which I like more.


----------



## smudleybear

Loveheart said:


> My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati


Mamamia


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati


 Love it


----------



## Koori

smudleybear said:


> Mamamia




Nice blue !


----------



## baghagg

Loveheart said:


> My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati



So fabulous


----------



## Loveheart

Rose Claire pochette and Dior sunnies waiting to discover Dubai


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> Rose Claire pochette and Dior sunnies waiting to discover Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948557


Gorgeous - have fun LH


----------



## vink

Loveheart said:


> Rose Claire pochette and Dior sunnies waiting to discover Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948557




Very pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> Rose Claire pochette and Dior sunnies waiting to discover Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948557



Lovely!


----------



## amadea88

Loveheart said:


> Rose Claire pochette and Dior sunnies waiting to discover Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948557



Beautiful!


----------



## Paris75

Loveheart said:


> Rose Claire pochette and Dior sunnies waiting to discover Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948557



Very pretty. Have fun in Dubai !


----------



## Paris75

Ultra black in action


----------



## Koori

Paris75 said:


> Ultra black in action



Nice and classic color


----------



## Lanymara

I can finally join with my new Miss Dior Promenade Pouch, pictured here in Nizza [emoji7]


----------



## rk4265

Lanymara said:


> I can finally join with my new Miss Dior Promenade Pouch, pictured here in Nizza [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955086


Love that red!


----------



## DAddict

Paris75 said:


> Ultra black in action





Lanymara said:


> I can finally join with my new Miss Dior Promenade Pouch, pictured here in Nizza [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955086



Both are stunning!!


----------



## eal76

Took my new Lady out of her dust bag for the first time today. Here I am in the dressing area at work (a photography studio)I snapped a selfie before I even got my coat off! This bag is perfect; holds my phone, wallet, and keys with room to spare.


----------



## averagejoe

eal76 said:


> Took my new Lady out of her dust bag for the first time today. Here I am in the dressing area at work (a photography studio)I snapped a selfie before I even got my coat off! This bag is perfect; holds my phone, wallet, and keys with room to spare.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## eal76

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks! I wish my husband had time to take some pro pics of my new bag , but of course there is no time for such things at work


----------



## averagejoe

eal76 said:


> Thanks! I wish my husband had time to take some pro pics of my new bag , but of course there is no time for such things at work



Your picture is still nice, and it's wonderful to see how the chain strap fits when worn cross-body. I'm sure a lot of members reading the new mini Lady Dior thread were curious to see how the bag looks cross-body, and now they can see.


----------



## eal76

averagejoe said:


> Your picture is still nice, and it's wonderful to see how the chain strap fits when worn cross-body. I'm sure a lot of members reading the new mini Lady Dior thread were curious to see how the bag looks cross-body, and now they can see.


Thanks 
It falls perfectly and doesn't get in the way of my arm like my empriente speedy 25 by LV sometimes does when I wear her crossbody


----------



## Oryx816

eal76 said:


> Took my new Lady out of her dust bag for the first time today. Here I am in the dressing area at work (a photography studio)I snapped a selfie before I even got my coat off! This bag is perfect; holds my phone, wallet, and keys with room to spare.




Congrats eal76!  It looks terrific on you!

Does it hold a full sized wallet?  Since I know you frequent the LV forum, I will ask you...do you think it is comparable in capacity to the Alma bb?


----------



## purse_gaga

eal76 said:


> Took my new Lady out of her dust bag for the first time today. Here I am in the dressing area at work (a photography studio)I snapped a selfie before I even got my coat off! This bag is perfect; holds my phone, wallet, and keys with room to spare.







Lanymara said:


> I can finally join with my new Miss Dior Promenade Pouch, pictured here in Nizza [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955086




Both gorgeous pieces! Congrats [emoji7]


----------



## LVLux

Red on the Beach=True Love!


----------



## LVLux

eal76 said:


> Took my new Lady out of her dust bag for the first time today. Here I am in the dressing area at work (a photography studio)I snapped a selfie before I even got my coat off! This bag is perfect; holds my phone, wallet, and keys with room to spare.



Incredible!!! I still have not worn mine yet either!


----------



## littleclouds

Loveheart said:


> Diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday




Very lovely! Nice color


----------



## eal76

Oryx816 said:


> Congrats eal76!  It looks terrific on you!
> 
> Does it hold a full sized wallet?  Since I know you frequent the LV forum, I will ask you...do you think it is comparable in capacity to the Alma bb?


 
Hi! It doesn't hold my vernis zippy wallet, so I bought a small Dior wallet on Tradsey to go with this bag specifically. 
I haven't tried on an Alma bb, only seen them on display in the boutique. I would guess that the BB holds a bit more, but it's hard to tell for sure since the BB gets narrow towards the top.  I find this bag to be roomier than I thought it was, but it's definitely not a bag to carry more than your essentials in.
I just love how easily it sits on my hip. It doesn't get in the way of my arm like my empriente 25 speedy sometimes does. 
I highly recommend this purse!


----------



## Bijouxlady

LVLux said:


> Incredible!!! I still have not worn mine yet either!


Me either!


----------



## LVLux

eal76 said:


> Took my new Lady out of her dust bag for the first time today. Here I am in the dressing area at work (a photography studio)I snapped a selfie before I even got my coat off! This bag is perfect; holds my phone, wallet, and keys with room to spare.





Bijouxlady said:


> Me either!



Let's wear them next week! I am going to wear mine on Monday


----------



## Koori

Hi anyone seen this dior model before ? Not sure of its model name? it's lk an evening bag I am considering whether to buy r not.
Off white pearl patent.


----------



## eal76

LVLux said:


> Let's wear them next week! I am going to wear mine on Monday



This inspired me to take her out for a second outing (to the theatre this time) enjoy yours on Monday


----------



## averagejoe

Koori said:


> View attachment 2958293
> 
> 
> Hi anyone seen this dior model before ? Not sure of its model name? it's lk an evening bag I am considering whether to buy r not.
> Off white pearl patent.



I think this is called the Dior Maris Pearl handbag.


----------



## lulalula

Finally a sunny day. Taking her out for some fresh air.


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> Finally a sunny day. Taking her out for some fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 2959149
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959150



Lovely! The colour is just divine!


----------



## sabgianna

First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.


----------



## Christofle

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438



I love everything in this picture.


----------



## averagejoe

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438



Stunning! So modern and artistic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Koori

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438




Hi very pretty & amazing [emoji171]. Looks like pc of art on ur bag!


----------



## Koori

lulalula said:


> Finally a sunny day. Taking her out for some fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959150




Pretty nice color ! [emoji106]


----------



## skosasih

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438



LOVE LOVE LOVE your dior bag!


----------



## baghagg

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438



Wow!!!  Simply beautiful


----------



## Nahreen

lulalula said:


> Finally a sunny day. Taking her out for some fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 2959149
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959150



Lovely. Soon time to take out my yellow one.


----------



## rk4265

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438




Wow! It's just mesmerizing.


----------



## LVLux

Exquisite Sabgianna!!!


----------



## lulalula

Time for rose sorbet!


----------



## LVLux

Pretty lulalula!


----------



## Lanymara

lulalula said:


> Time for rose sorbet!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960436




Looking good, wonderful colour! [emoji178]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lulalula said:


> Time for rose sorbet!
> 
> View attachment 2960435
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960436


That colour is just stunning!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438


Fabulous bag and great outfit!


----------



## skosasih

lulalula said:


> Time for rose sorbet!
> 
> View attachment 2960435
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960436



Your bag is super beautiful!


----------



## Oryx816

eal76 said:


> Hi! It doesn't hold my vernis zippy wallet, so I bought a small Dior wallet on Tradsey to go with this bag specifically.
> I haven't tried on an Alma bb, only seen them on display in the boutique. I would guess that the BB holds a bit more, but it's hard to tell for sure since the BB gets narrow towards the top.  I find this bag to be roomier than I thought it was, but it's definitely not a bag to carry more than your essentials in.
> I just love how easily it sits on my hip. It doesn't get in the way of my arm like my empriente 25 speedy sometimes does.
> I highly recommend this purse!




Thank you for your observations!  
Congrats and enjoy--your bag looks great on you!


----------



## sabgianna

averagejoe said:


> Stunning! So modern and artistic! Thank you for sharing!



Thank you so much *averagejoe*! Very happy to have her! 



Koori said:


> Hi very pretty & amazing [emoji171]. Looks like pc of art on ur bag!



Thank you *Koori*, it is indeed beautifully hand painted 




skosasih said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE your dior bag!



Thanks *skosasih*! I love her so much too! 



baghagg said:


> Wow!!!  Simply beautiful



Thank you dear! 



rk4265 said:


> Wow! It's just mesmerizing.



Thank you *rk4265*! She has captured my heart.. 



LVLux said:


> Exquisite Sabgianna!!!



Thank you so much *LVLux*!


----------



## sabgianna

Mooshooshoo said:


> Fabulous bag and great outfit!



Thank you for your kind comment *Mooshooshoo*!


----------



## sabgianna

lulalula said:


> Time for rose sorbet!
> 
> View attachment 2960435
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960436



Looking great! Love the pink pop of Dior!


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

My Diorissimo worn with chain


----------



## CocoSoCo

teadrinkingpuss said:


> My Diorissimo worn with chain




Love this!!


----------



## lulalula

LVLux said:


> Pretty lulalula!





Lanymara said:


> Looking good, wonderful colour! [emoji178]





Mooshooshoo said:


> That colour is just stunning!





skosasih said:


> Your bag is super beautiful!





sabgianna said:


> Looking great! Love the pink pop of Dior!



Thanks everyone. It's the perfect time of year to carry these dior cuties!


----------



## lulalula

averagejoe said:


> Lovely! The colour is just divine!





Koori said:


> Pretty nice color ! [emoji106]





Nahreen said:


> Lovely. Soon time to take out my yellow one.



Thank you everyone! really loving these exotic minis


----------



## smudleybear

lulalula said:


> Finally a sunny day. Taking her out for some fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 2959149
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959150


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## smudleybear

sabgianna said:


> First time posting in the Dior thread. My lady and I ready for the orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959438


Love the details and croc handles.


----------



## Aelfaerie

papilloncristal said:


> I'm too shy to upload my own pics but here's my kitty awaiting to try out my rose thé ld: (sorry lighting is really bad so the color is off)
> 
> View attachment 2937298
> 
> 
> Apparently medium ld is too big for her. Maybe she should go for the mini (or even micro if it exists)



The kitty is so adorable! Is she a Siberian?


----------



## papilloncristal

Aelfaerie said:


> The kitty is so adorable! Is she a Siberian?




I love Siberian but hk is too hot and humid for them. She's a Persian Chinchilla.


----------



## panthere55

My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday


----------



## Aelfaerie

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday



Oh my goodness, your Lady is gorgeous! Which collection was this?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday


Gorgeous pic Panthere &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday


Again....another picture blew my head off. Gorgeous..


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday



There's too much wonderful in one picture!


----------



## diordesert99

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday


both stunning!


----------



## LVLux

Gorgeous new pics!!!


----------



## purse_gaga

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday




What a lovely pair! Is your mom's Diorissimo in black or dark navy?


----------



## lulalula

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday



this is nice!


----------



## DAddict

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday



Beautiful!!


----------



## DAddict

Outfit at last night Dior&I cocktail reception.


----------



## smudleybear

DAddict said:


> Outfit at last night Dior&I cocktail reception.


Love it!! Sexy...


----------



## LVLux

Pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> Outfit at last night Dior&I cocktail reception.



WOW! Are you head-to-toe in Dior? You look amazing!


----------



## CocoSoCo

DAddict said:


> Outfit at last night Dior&I cocktail reception.




Amazing! Love!!


----------



## hightea_xx

DAddict said:


> Outfit at last night Dior&I cocktail reception.




Stunning!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

panthere55 said:


> My lady and mom's diorissimo got together yesterday


Your LD is stunningly drool worthy!!


----------



## DAddict

smudleybear said:


> Love it!! Sexy...





LVLux said:


> Pretty!





averagejoe said:


> WOW! Are you head-to-toe in Dior? You look amazing!





CocoSoCo said:


> Amazing! Love!!





hightea_xx said:


> Stunning!!



Thank you all of you

You are right averagejoe, I dressed full set in Dior. From the watch, accessories, Pre-Fall 14 dress, SS15 pumps & bag, plus a Cruise 15 cardigan which was not shown here in the pic.
At first I doubted whether I should wear a Cruise / SS15 dress. But I finally picked a last year dress because I dont want to bump into other guests with the same look. Turned out I made a right decision


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> Thank you all of you
> 
> You are right averagejoe, I dressed full set in Dior. From the watch, accessories, Pre-Fall 14 dress, SS15 pumps & bag, plus a Cruise 15 cardigan which was not shown here in the pic.
> At first I doubted whether I should wear a Cruise / SS15 dress. But I finally picked a last year dress because I dont want to bump into other guests with the same look. Turned out I made a right decision



Great choice. 

With Raf's pieces for Dior, you won't go wrong with a piece from any season, because they're all investment pieces that look incredibly modern. Even two of the Natalie Portman Miss Dior commercials used a Haute Couture dress from Raf Simon's first collection almost two years later.


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> There's too much wonderful in one picture!


 


lee85718 said:


> both stunning!


 


purse_gaga said:


> What a lovely pair! Is your mom's Diorissimo in black or dark navy?


 


lulalula said:


> this is nice!


 


DAddict said:


> Beautiful!!


 


Bijouxlady said:


> Your LD is stunningly drool worthy!!




Thank you so much! Purse_gaga my moms diorissimo is in black


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous pic Panthere &#10084;&#65039;


 


smudleybear said:


> Again....another picture blew my head off. Gorgeous..


 


Aelfaerie said:


> Oh my goodness, your Lady is gorgeous! Which collection was this?




Thank you!!! Aelfaerie, it was spring collection of this year. I got it few months back


----------



## Paris75

My mini Be Dior with its cute pink twilly


----------



## smudleybear

Paris75 said:


> My mini Be Dior with its cute pink twilly


Pretty just like the owner.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Beautiful. .


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> My mini Be Dior with its cute pink twilly



Super adorable! I love it!


----------



## littleclouds

Hubby finally bought me my first Lady Dior [emoji175] Should I get a scarf for it? Wonder how it will look like with a scarf...Can anyone share some pictures if you have?


----------



## fairchild119

Gorgeous Dior bags.


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> Pretty just like the owner.





loveLuxhandbags said:


> Beautiful. .





averagejoe said:


> Super adorable! I love it!



Thanks all !


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Paris75 said:


> My mini Be Dior with its cute pink twilly


Looks great with the twilly


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> Hubby finally bought me my first Lady Dior [emoji175] Should I get a scarf for it? Wonder how it will look like with a scarf...Can anyone share some pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968571


Congratulations, gorgeous bag.


----------



## GemsBerry

littleclouds said:


> Hubby finally bought me my first Lady Dior [emoji175] Should I get a scarf for it? Wonder how it will look like with a scarf...Can anyone share some pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968571



Gorgeous LD! perfect color for Spring


----------



## rk4265

littleclouds said:


> Hubby finally bought me my first Lady Dior [emoji175] Should I get a scarf for it? Wonder how it will look like with a scarf...Can anyone share some pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968571




Beautiful! Enjoy and yes get a scarf. Light handles are more delicate.


----------



## diordesert99

Paris75 said:


> My mini Be Dior with its cute pink twilly





littleclouds said:


> Hubby finally bought me my first Lady Dior [emoji175] Should I get a scarf for it? Wonder how it will look like with a scarf...Can anyone share some pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968571



Beauties!!!!


----------



## purse_gaga

DAddict said:


> Outfit at last night Dior&I cocktail reception.




Very posh! Lovely outfit.


----------



## purse_gaga

Paris75 said:


> My mini Be Dior with its cute pink twilly




I love how you adorned your be dior [emoji7]


----------



## purse_gaga

littleclouds said:


> Hubby finally bought me my first Lady Dior [emoji175] Should I get a scarf for it? Wonder how it will look like with a scarf...Can anyone share some pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968571




Looks like you got rose poudre. Such a pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## DAddict

Paris75 said:


> My mini Be Dior with its cute pink twilly





littleclouds said:


> Hubby finally bought me my first Lady Dior [emoji175] Should I get a scarf for it? Wonder how it will look like with a scarf...Can anyone share some pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968571



Congratulations! Both are stunning!!


----------



## DAddict

purse_gaga said:


> Very posh! Lovely outfit.



Thank you


----------



## smudleybear

My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags


----------



## smudleybear

Maybe not the best picture taken but the sunlight really shows the beauty of the shimmer. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## pursemate

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags


 
Beautiful!!  I love the scarf accent!!


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags





smudleybear said:


> Maybe not the best picture taken but the sunlight really shows the beauty of the shimmer. Thanks for letting me share



Love


----------



## smudleybear

pursemate said:


> Beautiful!!  I love the scarf accent!!





Paris75 said:


> Love



Thanks!!


----------



## MrH

Been a long time not shop for Dior [emoji4] this is what I got today and something catching my eyes [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## nycmamaofone

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags




Wow she's a looker! Gorgeous! I love the scarf (I have absolutely no clue how you did it but it looks so cool!) too. May I ask where you get your scarves? Are they Hermes? Or does Dior sell them too?


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow she's a looker! Gorgeous! I love the scarf (I have absolutely no clue how you did it but it looks so cool!) too. May I ask where you get your scarves? Are they Hermes? Or does Dior sell them too?


Thanks! Hehe....I hunt for  matching scarves for all my bags but without designer's price tag.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags



Beautiful! She has a shawl of her own


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! She has a shawl of her own


Thanks! I think it's a bikini


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Thanks! I think it's a bikini



It does look like one!


----------



## hightea_xx

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags




Omg I love this!!  Such a refreshing way to incorporate a scarf on the bag!  And the contrast is very striking


----------



## viewwing

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags



Swoon... This is soooo pretty! Haha that chair looks pretty grimy though.


----------



## smudleybear

hightea_xx said:


> Omg I love this!!  Such a refreshing way to incorporate a scarf on the bag!  And the contrast is very striking





viewwing said:


> Swoon... This is soooo pretty! Haha that chair looks pretty grimy though.



Thank you, really appreciate both of your compliments.


----------



## lulalula

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags



Love this look!!


----------



## smudleybear

lulalula said:


> Love this look!!


Thanks!


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> So gorgeous!!!


Thank you panthere55


----------



## MrH

This my new baby out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

MrH said:


> This my new baby out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973129



It makes quite a statement! Beautiful!


----------



## natalia0128

Loveheart said:


> Diorissimo went with me to work and play yesterday



Love the color so much
Pink inside / brownish outside 
I am going to by this bag in the future,


----------



## MrH

averagejoe said:


> It makes quite a statement! Beautiful!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## skosasih

Here I am with my medium Be Dior. I have been using this bag a lot. Just the perfect size for daily use


----------



## averagejoe

skosasih said:


> Here I am with my medium Be Dior. I have been using this bag a lot. Just the perfect size for daily use


----------



## Koori

DAddict said:


> Outfit at last night Dior&I cocktail reception.



Elegant pretty


----------



## lulalula

Easy Sunday meeting friends


----------



## purse_gaga

smudleybear said:


> My LD sitting happily while I'm checking out new bags




I love how you dressed up your lady [emoji4]


----------



## smudleybear

lulalula said:


> Easy Sunday meeting friends
> 
> View attachment 2975961


Nice!


----------



## smudleybear

purse_gaga said:


> I love how you dressed up your lady [emoji4]


Thank you!!


----------



## panthere55

lulalula said:


> Easy Sunday meeting friends
> 
> View attachment 2975961



Loving your lizard pochette and your outfit is great!


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> Easy Sunday meeting friends
> 
> View attachment 2975961


----------



## Bijouxlady

Miss Diorissimo at dinner in Rosemary Beach.


----------



## lulalula

smudleybear said:


> Nice!





panthere55 said:


> Loving your lizard pochette and your outfit is great!





averagejoe said:


>



Thanks! 
panthere - it's karung not lizzie ~


----------



## purseprincess32

Lovely bags & great pics!


----------



## averagejoe

Bijouxlady said:


> Miss Diorissimo at dinner in Rosemary Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976819



So pretty! This colour combination is absolutely divine!


----------



## pursemate

Bijouxlady said:


> Miss Diorissimo at dinner in Rosemary Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976819


So pretty!!!


----------



## honeybeez

Me wearing the Dior fusion sneakers for the first time.


----------



## purse_gaga

skosasih said:


> Here I am with my medium Be Dior. I have been using this bag a lot. Just the perfect size for daily use




Functional and attractive, I love Be Dior. You picked a beautiful color for everyday wear!


----------



## pursemate

honeybeez said:


> Me wearing the Dior fusion sneakers for the first time.


Adorable!!


----------



## purse_gaga

lulalula said:


> Easy Sunday meeting friends
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975961




Fabulous and unique -- love it!


----------



## purse_gaga

Bijouxlady said:


> Miss Diorissimo at dinner in Rosemary Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976819




I'm admiring your fabulous silver Diorissimo [emoji4]


----------



## Doutzen

Shopping with my cutie&#65374;[emoji6]


----------



## smudleybear

honeybeez said:


> Me wearing the Dior fusion sneakers for the first time.


Sure they must be the most comfiest shoes isn't it? Congrats! Very pretty.


----------



## smudleybear

Doutzen said:


> Shopping with my cutie&#65374;[emoji6]
> View attachment 2977391


Sexy...sexy...sexy...you look with your mini LD


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Shopping with my cutie&#65374;[emoji6]
> View attachment 2977391



Gorgeous!


----------



## skosasih

purse_gaga said:


> Functional and attractive, I love Be Dior. You picked a beautiful color for everyday wear!


Thank you  It's just the perfect size bag. It fits the essentials very well.


----------



## averagejoe

honeybeez said:


> Me wearing the Dior fusion sneakers for the first time.



I somehow missed this picture before. They look chic!


----------



## ladyleia

I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...


----------



## vickypeh

ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...



what a brilliant idea and it match perfectly &#128525;


----------



## papertiger

lulalula said:


> Easy Sunday meeting friends
> 
> View attachment 2975961



Great photo and wonderfully styled 



Bijouxlady said:


> Miss Diorissimo at dinner in Rosemary Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976819



Graceful bag in such a beautiful colour 



honeybeez said:


> Me wearing the Dior fusion sneakers for the first time.



Hot ticket!



Doutzen said:


> Shopping with my cutie&#65374;[emoji6]
> View attachment 2977391



You look sooo good with this, adorable 



ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...



Great idea *lady * looks cool too


----------



## Aelfaerie

ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...



Oh my goodness, the purse/scarf combo is just breathtaking. How large is the scarf? And how do you fold and tie it?


----------



## averagejoe

ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...



Gorgeous!


----------



## jyusuke

Doutzen said:


> Shopping with my cutie&#65374;[emoji6]
> View attachment 2977391


Hi is that rose poudre in lambskin?


----------



## Doutzen

smudleybear said:


> Sexy...sexy...sexy...you look with your mini LD







averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous!







papertiger said:


> Great photo and wonderfully styled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graceful bag in such a beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot ticket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look sooo good with this, adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea *lady * looks cool too




Thanks.[emoji4]


----------



## Doutzen

jyusuke said:


> Hi is that rose poudre in lambskin?


Yes it is.[emoji4]


----------



## lovebeli

My first Dior  want to get a Be Dior bag soon


----------



## Sumz123

Lovely!


----------



## Parri

lovebeli said:


> My first Dior  want to get a Be Dior bag soon


amazing! Love tho color


----------



## Parri

teadrinkingpuss said:


> My Diorissimo worn with chain


Amazing! You look beautiful too!


----------



## Parri

Paris75 said:


> It's not really a recent photo but it's a Lady Dior "in action" ! (from what I remember I was on my way for a dinner)


beautiful!


----------



## Parri

lee85718 said:


> Took my large Lady to the shops today! First anniversary present my hubs ever gave me


Wow love the outfit and of course your Dior!


----------



## Parri

Loveheart said:


> My bleu mineral lady on the roof of my DH's Maserati


This is what I call Beauty!


----------



## Parri

meowmeow94 said:


> My Beige Lambskin with Pastel Pink Stiching. She is so special to me


You look like a doll! Beautiful!


----------



## Parri

Doutzen said:


> Ready to go out for dinner.&#128522;
> View attachment 2848091


Great photo!


----------



## averagejoe

lovebeli said:


> My first Dior  want to get a Be Dior bag soon



Very pretty shade of blue!


----------



## meowmeow94

Thank you dear


----------



## DAddict

Koori said:


> Elegant pretty



Thank you



lovebeli said:


> My first Dior  want to get a Be Dior bag soon



Congratulations! Lovely blue


----------



## maiimiee

My first time out with my first Lady.


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## Mooshooshoo

Small Miss was out today...


----------



## averagejoe

maiimiee said:


> My first time out with my first Lady.
> View attachment 2984270



It's so pretty in this size!


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Small Miss was out today...



Nice. I still like this version more.


----------



## averagejoe

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2984422


----------



## Josysy

Girls, lady Dior vs diorssimo , which is more functional for work? Aren't the bags heavy like Chanel jumbo?


----------



## Doutzen

Josysy said:


> Girls, lady Dior vs diorssimo , which is more functional for work? Aren't the bags heavy like Chanel jumbo?




Hi Josysy, definitely diorissimo if you want to use it as a work bag, I have both in large size, lady dior is beautiful but I can't use it as a school bag cause I don't think it is a good idea to fit papers/books inside it, better use it for hang out, I do use my diorissimo as a school bag but actually it is quite heavy in large size, no less weight compare to chanel jumbo, and I think medium diorissimo is a little bit small for school bag or work bag, again, better use it for hang out. But if you don't mind the weight, large diorissimo will be a good work bag. It's just my own opinion but I hope it helps.[emoji4]


----------



## Doutzen

Shopping day&#65374;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Large Spotted Ayers Diorissimo out today....


----------



## pursemate

Mooshooshoo said:


> Large Spotted Ayers Diorissimo out today....


 

So Pretty!!


----------



## DAddict

Doutzen said:


> Shopping day&#65374;
> View attachment 2985283





Mooshooshoo said:


> Small Miss was out today...





Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2984422



Beautiful!! I love all these!!



Doutzen said:


> Hi Josysy, definitely diorissimo if you want to use it as a work bag, I have both in large size, lady dior is beautiful but I can't use it as a school bag cause I don't think it is a good idea to fit papers/books inside it, better use it for hang out, I do use my diorissimo as a school bag but actually it is quite heavy in large size, no less weight compare to chanel jumbo, and I think medium diorissimo is a little bit small for school bag or work bag, again, better use it for hang out. But if you don't mind the weight, large diorissimo will be a good work bag. It's just my own opinion but I hope it helps.[emoji4]



I also prefer Diorissimo. I myself use medium Diorissimo as work bag. It can barely fit an A4 Folder.


----------



## DAddict

My SS15 dress action pic. Sorry not very clear.
Visiting the store to check out the new micro size bag. Have to pass as it is too small, even my smart phone cant fit in.


----------



## Doutzen

DAddict said:


> My SS15 dress action pic. Sorry not very clear.
> 
> Visiting the store to check out the new micro size bag. Have to pass as it is too small, even my smart phone cant fit in.




Your dress looks so ladylike, I like mini lady dior, they are just too cute though relatively small. [emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Shopping day&#65374;
> View attachment 2985283



Ooo! All-black is such a strong look!


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Large Spotted Ayers Diorissimo out today....



I LOVE your Diorissimo bag. So unique and pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> My SS15 dress action pic. Sorry not very clear.
> Visiting the store to check out the new micro size bag. Have to pass as it is too small, even my smart phone cant fit in.



You look stunning!

I love the perforated Cannage, but this small version looks a bit odd. I think the charms are larger than on the normal mini Lady Dior, which makes this bag a bit disproportionate. The runway version has larger handles, too. The Dior team was trying to play with proportions, but I think that the Lady Dior looked good the way it was before.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE your Diorissimo bag. So unique and pretty!


Thank you  

Took my white lambskin promenade out today with cobalt fusion trainers...


----------



## honey

Love your bag and the shoes!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Took my white lambskin promenade out today with cobalt fusion trainers...




Lovely


----------



## Mooshooshoo

honey said:


> Love your bag and the shoes!!!





Kfoorya2 said:


> Lovely



Thank you


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Hey ladies, tell me what bags you all carry your iMacs and docs in! I'll be damned if I use my Diorissimo but I'm looking for something lux that's practically and stylish all at the same time. Any suggestions?


----------



## panthere55

I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Charmaine13

DAddict said:


> My SS15 dress action pic. Sorry not very clear.
> Visiting the store to check out the new micro size bag. Have to pass as it is too small, even my smart phone cant fit in.


Beautiful dress! Is the Lady Dior in your pic the mini? Sorry, I'm still getting confused between the mini and micro


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share


Omg....i love that Diorama version the best. Congrats!!!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share



Super stunning!!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share


 looks crazy perfect!!! Loooooooved it!


----------



## pursemate

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share



Amazing!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share




There are no words......!!! Just WOW!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share


Stunning! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DAddict

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share



This blue is amazing!! I'm considering to get a Diorama now!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## baghagg

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share



Great bag!


----------



## DAddict

Doutzen said:


> Your dress looks so ladylike, I like mini lady dior, they are just too cute though relatively small. [emoji6]





averagejoe said:


> You look stunning!
> 
> I love the perforated Cannage, but this small version looks a bit odd. I think the charms are larger than on the normal mini Lady Dior, which makes this bag a bit disproportionate. The runway version has larger handles, too. The Dior team was trying to play with proportions, but I think that the Lady Dior looked good the way it was before.





Charmaine13 said:


> Beautiful dress! Is the Lady Dior in your pic the mini? Sorry, I'm still getting confused between the mini and micro



Thank you!! This dress is in cotton so can wear easily in summer

The silver perforated Lady Dior in my pic is micro size. It only come in micro or medium. Personally I prefer small size bag for silver color but this micro size is a bit too small for me. I would rather go for a big size WOC instead of a micro lady.

But today I finally found a lovely micro size bag that looks practical. You might refer to my update in My FIRST MINI LADY REVEAL thread


----------



## Guuci4Me

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share


 
Wow! Love this bag!! I am on waitlist for this one too. &#55357;&#56842;


What size is this?


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share



Congrats!   I think Diorama is an amazing bag, simple and elegant!   I love your blue...m. I think soon I will get my second one soon....


----------



## Havanese 28

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thank you
> 
> Took my white lambskin promenade out today with cobalt fusion trainers...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## panthere55

hightea_xx said:


> There are no words......!!! Just WOW!!


 


loveLuxhandbags said:


> Congrats!   I think Diorama is an amazing bag, simple and elegant!   I love your blue...m. I think soon I will get my second one soon....


 


Guuci4Me said:


> Wow! Love this bag!! I am on waitlist for this one too. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> What size is this?


 


baghagg said:


> Great bag!


 


DAddict said:


> This blue is amazing!! I'm considering to get a Diorama now!!
> Congratulations!!


 


Mooshooshoo said:


> Stunning! &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you so much! GuuciMe, it is medium size!


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Omg....i love that Diorama version the best. Congrats!!!


 


averagejoe said:


> Super stunning!!!


 


lahumummatbayli said:


> looks crazy perfect!!! Loooooooved it!


 


pursemate said:


> Amazing!!!


 


hightea_xx said:


> There are no words......!!! Just WOW!!




Thank you so much! I agree smudleybear, I love this version of diorama best as well. In silver and pink too!


----------



## cic

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share


Gorgeous! And I love how it looks on you with those shoes and jeans. Nice style 

May I please know what the price of it is? Thank you!


----------



## Koori

I just got this from a seller, was thinking the color is so rich in patent [emoji170]


----------



## baghagg

Koori said:


> View attachment 2997588
> 
> I just got this from a seller, was thinking the color is so rich in patent [emoji170]



I was thinking the EXACT same thing...  It's  beautiful!!  Dior reallly seems to excel in their coloration, especially patent.


----------



## roannefigueroa

What are the classic colors for Lady Dior? I only know Black with either GHW or SHW right? How about others? What are their permanent colors that are always there every season?


----------



## russell317

Here is my baby with me in Venice! White on white hehehe surprisingly after 3 days of pasta pizza and tomato sauce she's still white!


----------



## averagejoe

russell317 said:


> View attachment 3000042
> 
> Here is my baby with me in Venice! White on white hehehe surprisingly after 3 days of pasta pizza and tomato sauce she's still white!



Such a romantic picture and look!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Took my white lambskin promenade out today with cobalt fusion trainers...




Nice how much does this cost


----------



## russell317

averagejoe said:


> Such a romantic picture and look!



Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## russell317

Me with my black baby around town


----------



## Chimel

Lovely pic!


----------



## Awesomeful

Dior Addict bag with Python.

i've never posted here before. this is my dior addict. picture courtesy of my sister.
such a different bag for me, but beautiful nevertheless. thanks for letting me share! c:


----------



## hightea_xx

Awesomeful said:


> Dior Addict bag with Python.
> 
> i've never posted here before. this is my dior addict. picture courtesy of my sister.
> such a different bag for me, but beautiful nevertheless. thanks for letting me share! c:




Love the contrast handles!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Awesomeful said:


> Dior Addict bag with Python.
> 
> i've never posted here before. this is my dior addict. picture courtesy of my sister.
> such a different bag for me, but beautiful nevertheless. thanks for letting me share! c:


So classy - congratulations!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Awesomeful said:


> Dior Addict bag with Python.
> 
> i've never posted here before. this is my dior addict. picture courtesy of my sister.
> such a different bag for me, but beautiful nevertheless. thanks for letting me share! c:




I love this bag!!!


----------



## Chloenguyen

Hi guys im new here
Wld love to share with you all my newest baby


----------



## dlovechanel

maiimiee said:


> My first time out with my first Lady.
> View attachment 2984270



Love it! Is it mini patent with gold hardware?


----------



## smudleybear

russell317 said:


> View attachment 3000193
> 
> Me with my black baby around town


Sexy....


----------



## smudleybear

Awesomeful said:


> Dior Addict bag with Python.
> 
> i've never posted here before. this is my dior addict. picture courtesy of my sister.
> such a different bag for me, but beautiful nevertheless. thanks for letting me share! c:


Nice!!!


----------



## smudleybear

Chloenguyen said:


> Hi guys im new here
> Wld love to share with you all my newest baby


Love this combo


----------



## rk4265

Chloenguyen said:


> Hi guys im new here
> Wld love to share with you all my newest baby


It's so cute.,!


----------



## OneMoreDay

russell317 said:


> View attachment 3000042
> 
> Here is my baby with me in Venice! White on white hehehe surprisingly after 3 days of pasta pizza and tomato sauce she's still white!



Gorgeous! Ah, Venice.


----------



## russell317

Awesomeful said:


> Dior Addict bag with Python.
> 
> i've never posted here before. this is my dior addict. picture courtesy of my sister.
> such a different bag for me, but beautiful nevertheless. thanks for letting me share! c:



Very pretty!


----------



## russell317

Chloenguyen said:


> Hi guys im new here
> Wld love to share with you all my newest baby



So cute! I love it!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Chloenguyen said:


> Hi guys im new here
> 
> Wld love to share with you all my newest baby




Lovely


----------



## averagejoe

Awesomeful said:


> Dior Addict bag with Python.
> 
> i've never posted here before. this is my dior addict. picture courtesy of my sister.
> such a different bag for me, but beautiful nevertheless. thanks for letting me share! c:



Beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

Chloenguyen said:


> Hi guys im new here
> Wld love to share with you all my newest baby



I love this colour combination!


----------



## panthere55

cic said:


> Gorgeous! And I love how it looks on you with those shoes and jeans. Nice style
> 
> May I please know what the price of it is? Thank you!




Thank you! It's around 3k I believe


----------



## littleclouds

Chloenguyen said:


> Hi guys im new here
> 
> Wld love to share with you all my newest baby




Nice color! May I know what size is this?


----------



## Chloenguyen

Thanks everyone for ur compliments [emoji7]
Btw my bag is sz small @littleclouds


----------



## DAddict

Chloenguyen said:


> Hi guys im new here
> Wld love to share with you all my newest baby



We got the same bag!! This color combos work well!!
Congratulation!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

My gorgeous LD hanging out at the park while DD and DH play. Absolutely am loving this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3007056
> 
> 
> My gorgeous LD hanging out at the park while DD and DH play. Absolutely am loving this bag.


----------



## impulsive

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3007056
> 
> 
> My gorgeous LD hanging out at the park while DD and DH play. Absolutely am loving this bag.




That color!   Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3007056
> 
> 
> My gorgeous LD hanging out at the park while DD and DH play. Absolutely am loving this bag.




Amazing color!!! [emoji170]


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3007056
> 
> 
> My gorgeous LD hanging out at the park while DD and DH play. Absolutely am loving this bag.


Love it! Is this colour called blue de minuit?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Thank you everybody! Yes it's Bleu de Minuit. I'm finding the lambskin is not as delicate as I thought!


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you everybody! Yes it's Bleu de Minuit. I'm finding the lambskin is not as delicate as I thought!


Really? Maybe I should think about a rouge vif lambskin next. You don't find the corners get scuffed easily?


----------



## nycmamaofone

smudleybear said:


> Really? Maybe I should think about a rouge vif lambskin next. You don't find the corners get scuffed easily?




To be honest I haven't had it long but I took it with me on a weekend trip as my main bag. I really hesitated because it's lambskin but it matched my outfits so well so I took a chance. Well I dropped it once on the cement pavement and nearly died, but not a scratch!! The lambskin is pretty hearty, not like Chanel's lambskin. It just feels thicker, more substantial. I checked the corners and only one is slightly scuffed, but really so slight. The rest of the corners are like brand new.

I'm usually a caviar/pebbled leather/saffiano leather kind of gal but I am really enjoying lambskin. So soft. I spent a lot of money on it so I should use it a lot, right? Life is short!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I think a rouge vif in lambskin would be amazing, Smudleybear!


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> To be honest I haven't had it long but I took it with me on a weekend trip as my main bag. I really hesitated because it's lambskin but it matched my outfits so well so I took a chance. Well I dropped it once on the cement pavement and nearly died, but not a scratch!! The lambskin is pretty hearty, not like Chanel's lambskin. It just feels thicker, more substantial. I checked the corners and only one is slightly scuffed, but really so slight. The rest of the corners are like brand new.
> 
> I'm usually a caviar/pebbled leather/saffiano leather kind of gal but I am really enjoying lambskin. So soft. I spent a lot of money on it so I should use it a lot, right? Life is short!


Wow im sure your heart will feel the pinch when you dropped your bag. Luckily nothing serious. Yes i agree Dior's lambskin feels substantial. Because i actually had the vermillion lambskin before i exchanged it back to the blue patent. There was a defect on the stitching top corner thats why i exchanged it. Its just the corners seems to gets dirty easily. Yeah bags are bought meant to be used. Fuschia GHW looks yummy too.


----------



## San2222

nycmamaofone said:


> To be honest I haven't had it long but I took it with me on a weekend trip as my main bag. I really hesitated because it's lambskin but it matched my outfits so well so I took a chance. Well I dropped it once on the cement pavement and nearly died, but not a scratch!! The lambskin is pretty hearty, not like Chanel's lambskin. It just feels thicker, more substantial. I checked the corners and only one is slightly scuffed, but really so slight. The rest of the corners are like brand new.
> 
> I'm usually a caviar/pebbled leather/saffiano leather kind of gal but I am really enjoying lambskin. So soft. I spent a lot of money on it so I should use it a lot, right? Life is short!



Agree with Dior's more durable lambskin...mine however has never been dropped but one day when I was using it, saw the leather got a bit scuffed up on the top corner...felt very sad cuz the boutique couldn't repair just the corner....so now there's a very small piece of leather is hanging....


----------



## Paris75

Hi everyone !
Just wanted to share with you some of my shots I posted on my newly created Instragram account.
1&2: Be Dior scene
2&3 : Miss Dior perfumes scene


----------



## Paris75

#5&#6 : Lady Dior scene, #6 is full of cannage


----------



## dlovechanel

Paris75 said:


> #5&#6 : Lady Dior scene, #6 is full of cannage



Hi,, may I know what size is it? What kind of hardware is it?


----------



## Paris75

dlovechanel said:


> Hi,, may I know what size is it? What kind of hardware is it?



It's the medium Lady Dior in black lambskin with silver hardware. I posted some comparison pics with the Boy new medium in the Lady Dior reference library.


----------



## dlovechanel

Paris75 said:


> It's the medium Lady Dior in black lambskin with silver hardware. I posted some comparison pics with the Boy new medium in the Lady Dior reference library.



Okay.. thanks &#10084;


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> #5&#6 : Lady Dior scene, #6 is full of cannage





Paris75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Just wanted to share with you some of my shots I posted on my newly created Instragram account.
> 1&2: Be Dior scene
> 2&3 : Miss Dior perfumes scene



Your photos are tres Dior! Loving all your pieces! I love how your Dior VIII goes so well with the Cannage quilting


----------



## Freckles1

Paris75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Just wanted to share with you some of my shots I posted on my newly created Instragram account.
> 
> 1&2: Be Dior scene
> 
> 2&3 : Miss Dior perfumes scene




Paris we are twins on the Huit!! I love that watch!! DH surprised me with it!! Does yours have the diamonds? I can't tell. If so double twinsies!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Paris75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Just wanted to share with you some of my shots I posted on my newly created Instragram account.
> 
> 1&2: Be Dior scene
> 
> 2&3 : Miss Dior perfumes scene




Lovely pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rk4265

Paris75 said:


> #5&#6 : Lady Dior scene, #6 is full of cannage



Can I ask how many euros the watch is? Thx


----------



## Paris75

Freckles1 said:


> Paris we are twins on the Huit!! I love that watch!! DH surprised me with it!! Does yours have the diamonds? I can't tell. If so double twinsies!!!





rk4265 said:


> Can I ask how many euros the watch is? Thx



My Dior VIII watch is the 33 diameter size with diamonds circle and automatic movement. 
The price was 5,850 back in 2013.


----------



## Paris75

averagejoe said:


> Your photos are tres Dior! Loving all your pieces! I love how your Dior VIII goes so well with the Cannage quilting





Kfoorya2 said:


> Lovely pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks a lot !!


----------



## hightea_xx

Paris75 said:


> #5&#6 : Lady Dior scene, #6 is full of cannage




Love these!  Like straight from a Dior campaign in a magazine


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Paris75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Just wanted to share with you some of my shots I posted on my newly created Instragram account.
> 1&2: Be Dior scene
> 2&3 : Miss Dior perfumes scene


Glorious! Beautifully arty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DAddict

Paris75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Just wanted to share with you some of my shots I posted on my newly created Instragram account.
> 1&2: Be Dior scene
> 2&3 : Miss Dior perfumes scene



I love your pics!!! You have a great Dior collection!!! 
I wanna get a Bois de Rose diamond ring too! This collection is so beautiful and elegent


----------



## Paris75

hightea_xx said:


> Love these!  Like straight from a Dior campaign in a magazine





Mooshooshoo said:


> Glorious! Beautifully arty &#10084;&#65039;





DAddict said:


> I love your pics!!! You have a great Dior collection!!!
> I wanna get a Bois de Rose diamond ring too! This collection is so beautiful and elegent



You are all so kind, thanks a lot it's heart-warming


----------



## Freckles1

Paris75 said:


> My Dior VIII watch is the 33 diameter size with diamonds circle and automatic movement.
> 
> The price was 5,850 back in 2013.




Twins! Same size and everything!! Mine is from 2012 I believe... Love it!


----------



## Paris75

Freckles1 said:


> Twins! Same size and everything!! Mine is from 2012 I believe... Love it!



 It's the best watch in my opinion !! My next one will be the mini D for more dressy occasion.


----------



## Koori

Paris75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Just wanted to share with you some of my shots I posted on my newly created Instragram account.
> 
> 1&2: Be Dior scene
> 
> 2&3 : Miss Dior perfumes scene




Looks so professional with a personal touch [emoji170]


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> It's the best watch in my opinion !!



I totally agree! It's such a unique design and takes the black ceramic to new heights.


----------



## leahhy

Paris75 said:


> #5&#6 : Lady Dior scene, #6 is full of cannage


I love your photos and your collection! Is that small one a coin purse or a key case or? I'v been looking for a tiny coin purse around that size to fit into my mini bags. Thanks!


----------



## Lalaka

Took my Lady Dior first time to the office..I know, it's not kind a everyday bag, but she is so cute


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lalaka said:


> Took my Lady Dior first time to the office..I know, it's not kind a everyday bag, but she is so cute



I think she's elegant and understated but a great dose of glamor and luxe for the workplace. And the phone is extra cute too! I just found a site that sells some of the old nokias. Tempting to get a model I had that survived a cycle in the washing machine.


----------



## Lalaka

&#128514; thats my work phone, not my cell phone &#128514; I cant imagine how could I fit an old Nokia phone to small Lady Dior &#128514;


----------



## Paris75

Koori said:


> Looks so professional with a personal touch [emoji170]



Thanks a lot !


----------



## Paris75

leahhy said:


> I love your photos and your collection! Is that small one a coin purse or a key case or? I'v been looking for a tiny coin purse around that size to fit into my mini bags. Thanks!



Thanks !! It's a coin purse and cards holder. I attached a better picture for you to see. It's from the Lady Dior collection. Very useful. In lambskin and so robust !


----------



## Lalaka

Beautiful pic! Which size has the cardholder? I am looking for a nice match for my micro Lady Dior and it would be great addition..


----------



## Yisi

Paris75 said:


> Thanks !! It's a coin purse and cards holder. I attached a better picture for you to see. It's from the Lady Dior collection. Very useful. In lambskin and so robust !




Hi, how is the coin/card purse holding up so far? 

I would like to get one but afraid of the wear and tear. 

I read from the threads that Dior small leather goods in lamb skin is rather "fragile" compared to the bags. Most people complained about the wear and tear on the corners after only a few months usually. 

I really love it but couldn't decide whether to commit or not.


----------



## Paris75

Yisi said:


> Hi, how is the coin/card purse holding up so far?
> 
> I would like to get one but afraid of the wear and tear.
> 
> I read from the threads that Dior small leather goods in lamb skin is rather "fragile" compared to the bags. Most people complained about the wear and tear on the corners after only a few months usually.
> 
> I really love it but couldn't decide whether to commit or not.



Hi as I said earlier it's robust. At least mine is. After almost two years of quite intense use with not much care : I just put it in my bags with all other stuffs like keys (that can be really harmful). And it's in really good condition after all that. Here is a pic of the corner I took just now.
That's my experience. If others said that its fragile then I can't be more help.


----------



## Yisi

Paris75 said:


> Hi as I said earlier it's robust. At least mine is. After almost two years of quite intense use with not much care : I just put it in my bags with all other stuffs like keys (that can be really harmful). And it's in really good condition after all that. Here is a pic of the corner I took just now.
> 
> That's my experience. If others said that its fragile then I can't be more help.




Thanks for the awesome review! It looked as good as new from the photo you posted! My SA once told me it is really up to the user and I shouldn't really be affected by what other people said. But j just want to make sure I made the right choice. 

I really can't wait to get it soon! Thanks for helping me to make up my mind. ^^


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Hi all
I'm confused with Dior bag models
Which one is the chain strap  model type, similar to Chanel medium flap design 
Diorama or miss Dior or lady Dior


----------



## Freckles1

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Hi all
> I'm confused with Dior bag models
> Which one is the chain strap  model type, similar to Chanel medium flap design
> Diorama or miss Dior or lady Dior




Miss Dior - I have the original that has no leather through the chain. The newer Miss Dior has a leather and metal shoulder strap

I believe the original is still made in black, maybe a few basic colors.


----------



## pearlgrass

Lalaka said:


> Took my Lady Dior first time to the office..I know, it's not kind a everyday bag, but she is so cute



*CLASSIC!!*

Yes, totally agreed with you, sooooo cute


----------



## Christofle

Paris75 said:


> Hi as I said earlier it's robust. At least mine is. After almost two years of quite intense use with not much care : I just put it in my bags with all other stuffs like keys (that can be really harmful). And it's in really good condition after all that. Here is a pic of the corner I took just now.
> That's my experience. If others said that its fragile then I can't be more help.



I just keep my SLGs inside their dust bags in order to add protection.


----------



## Aelfaerie

ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...



What a gorgeous look! How big is the scarf? Is it a 70x70 or a 90x90?


----------



## averagejoe

Lalaka said:


> Took my Lady Dior first time to the office..I know, it's not kind a everyday bag, but she is so cute



I think it is an everyday bag. It's gorgeous, and small bags are so in right now!


----------



## Lalaka

averagejoe said:


> I think it is an everyday bag. It's gorgeous, and small bags are so in right now!


Thank you! I wish I could take her every day, but I need to carry a lot with me..


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Freckles1 said:


> Miss Dior - I have the original that has no leather through the chain. The newer Miss Dior has a leather and metal shoulder strap
> 
> I believe the original is still made in black, maybe a few basic colors.




Cool
Will check it out
How much is it ?
Do they have the pearly pink colour for this model
Of Chanel and Dior and YsL 
Which brand has light weight model bags ?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Paris75 said:


> Thanks !! It's a coin purse and cards holder. I attached a better picture for you to see. It's from the Lady Dior collection. Very useful. In lambskin and so robust !


Fantastic


----------



## Freckles1

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Cool
> Will check it out
> How much is it ?
> Do they have the pearly pink colour for this model
> Of Chanel and Dior and YsL
> Which brand has light weight model bags ?




Miss Dior was $3400 last summer.. Not sure what the price point is now...
I don't know anything about YSL
I would say Chanel and Dior are pretty comparable in weight.... 
Not sure what punks are available. I know Dior has fuchsia in Lady Dior


----------



## Loveheart

Besides handbags, I love flowers, a small bouquet from my garden is a perfect match for my prom


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> Besides handbags, I love flowers, a small bouquet from my garden is a perfect match for my prom



Beautiful!

Have fun at your prom! Your Dior will be the object of envy there


----------



## Loveheart

Lol. It's not my prom, a bit too old for that now 
I meant the bag is a prom aka promenade.


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> Lol. It's not my prom, a bit too old for that now
> I meant the bag is a prom aka promenade.



Oh sorry! Totally misunderstood that!


----------



## panthere55

Out with my lady today


----------



## dlovechanel

panthere55 said:


> Out with my lady today



Gorgeous! &#10084;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> Besides handbags, I love flowers, a small bouquet from my garden is a perfect match for my prom


Gorgeous bag and lovely photograph &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> Out with my lady today


Stunning pic Panthere,


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Stunning pic Panthere,





dlovechanel said:


> Gorgeous! &#10084;



Thank you so much!


----------



## aleksandras

Loveheart said:


> Besides handbags, I love flowers, a small bouquet from my garden is a perfect match for my prom



I love this pic! The bag is beyond beautiful


----------



## Loveheart

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous bag and lovely photograph &#10084;&#65039;





aleksandras said:


> I love this pic! The bag is beyond beautiful



Thanks ladies


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Out with my lady today



Wow! Your Louboutins match the bag perfectly!


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Your Louboutins match the bag perfectly!



Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Out with my lady today


Omg....I miss your lovely mod pics. So perfectly matched.


----------



## BagMadness

Loveheart said:


> Besides handbags, I love flowers, a small bouquet from my garden is a perfect match for my prom



Love this picture, the bag and the flowers are absolutely wonderful together!


----------



## jyusuke

panthere55 said:


> Out with my lady today



So colorful and cheerful!! Stunning tricolor combo!!!


----------



## leahhy

Paris75 said:


> Thanks !! It's a coin purse and cards holder. I attached a better picture for you to see. It's from the Lady Dior collection. Very useful. In lambskin and so robust !


Thanks! This is perfect for my need! Now I'm gonna have to find it... will be hard I assume... I find the small leather goods always gets sold out pretty fast.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Anyone else unable to post pics from your iPhone PF app?? I have tried several times and it says "Your forum has disabled image sharing from this app". I hope not or I won't be posting anymore pics.


----------



## panthere55

jyusuke said:


> So colorful and cheerful!! Stunning tricolor combo!!!





smudleybear said:


> Omg....I miss your lovely mod pics. So perfectly matched.



Thank you!


----------



## Aelfaerie

panthere55 said:


> Out with my lady today



Just everything about this picture! I always look forward to your mod pics.


----------



## michelle_lyt

just brought this one few days ago


----------



## smudleybear

michelle_lyt said:


> just brought this one few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017172


Sexy....nice choice.


----------



## averagejoe

michelle_lyt said:


> just brought this one few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017172



So cute and lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## thegabriellewh

ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...



Love this color! May I know which season this is from?


----------



## Koori

ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...




Nice match with that scarf ! I could never tie such a nice ribbon lol [emoji307]


----------



## Koori

michelle_lyt said:


> just brought this one few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017172




Sexy with that bag, wat color is this ?


----------



## LVLux

Loveheart said:


> Besides handbags, I love flowers, a small bouquet from my garden is a perfect match for my prom



Loverly-Beautiful Image!


----------



## Koori

Loveheart said:


> Besides handbags, I love flowers, a small bouquet from my garden is a perfect match for my prom




pretty pretty as pretty as flowers and both combi makes it superb! [emoji254][emoji164]


----------



## panthere55

Aelfaerie said:


> Just everything about this picture! I always look forward to your mod pics.



Thank you so much!


----------



## littleclouds

Can a Dior bag bought in Florence/Milan be exchanged for another color but same design in Paris?


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> Can a Dior bag bought in Florence/Milan be exchanged for another color but same design in Paris?


You can try. No harm asking.


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> You can try. No harm asking.




Trying luck now. Hopefully they can help!


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> Trying luck now. Hopefully they can help!


Good luck, can wait to see your reveal.


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> Good luck, can wait to see your reveal.




Managed to exchange my Be Dior! So glad! It's on it's way home now...seriously can't wait! Got these 2 bags. I'm crazy over Dior already


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> Managed to exchange my Be Dior! So glad! It's on it's way home now...seriously can't wait! Got these 2 bags. I'm crazy over Dior already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025463


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> Managed to exchange my Be Dior! So glad! It's on it's way home now...seriously can't wait! Got these 2 bags. I'm crazy over Dior already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025463


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> Wow Vermillion Bedior and City Blue Diorissimo. Best choice ever. Congrats! Dior is a rocky ride with its tempting colours.




Thanks smudleybear [emoji4] it's actually an Over Blue Diorissimo. Had a hard time deciding which color to get. Here's a better picture of it that shows the true color..


----------



## littleclouds

Mooshooshoo said:


> Excellent customer service and great choices! Congratulations! Enjoy your new bags




Thanks mooshooshoo!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> Thanks smudleybear [emoji4] it's actually an Over Blue Diorissimo. Had a hard time deciding which color to get. Here's a better picture of it that shows the true color..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025503


Love the scarf twilly too &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> Thanks smudleybear [emoji4] it's actually an Over Blue Diorissimo. Had a hard time deciding which color to get. Here's a better picture of it that shows the true color..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025503


Oh..it's the smooth calf. Thought it was the Taurillon. Anyway it's still very nice. Dior always gives us headaches, not healthy for our brain each time having to decide amongst their colours. Please do a nice reveal with lots of mods shot. These two gems deserve a good reveal.


----------



## Koori

littleclouds said:


> Managed to exchange my Be Dior! So glad! It's on it's way home now...seriously can't wait! Got these 2 bags. I'm crazy over Dior already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025463


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> Oh..it's the smooth calf. Thought it was the Taurillon. Anyway it's still very nice. Dior always gives us headaches, not healthy for our brain each time having to decide amongst their colours. Please do a nice reveal with lots of mods shot. These two gems deserve a good reveal.




It's a Taurillon too [emoji38] will definitely hv more reveals once I receive them!


----------



## littleclouds

Koori said:


> Hi nice bags!!! Perfect colors




Thank you dear [emoji39]


----------



## littleclouds

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love the scarf twilly too [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks! Had so much fun choosing a scarf twilly for it too! [emoji170]


----------



## lahumummatbayli

littleclouds said:


> Managed to exchange my Be Dior! So glad! It's on it's way home now...seriously can't wait! Got these 2 bags. I'm crazy over Dior already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025463


----------



## lahumummatbayli

I have plenty of time, so i decided to share my my diors in action. I dont take a lot photos om myself. Only when i'm traveling. I found only a few photos including Diors. Here is my Lady dior with pockets in Baku(Azerbaijan) my motherland.  I'm also wearing Dior fusion sneakers.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

My large Diorissimo fits an extra pair of shoes to change. Me after ballet in Paris with Diorissimo(sneakers inside) and wearing Dior summer 14 runway shoes.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Also from the last summer me in Madrid with my large Diorissimi. It fits everything and perfect for city tours(eventhough it's too heavy).


----------



## lahumummatbayli

And the last shot from my previous apartment. Sunday look wearing Dior fusion sneaker and Lady Dior with pockets.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Great shots Lahumummatbayli, great outfits too &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dlovechanel

littleclouds said:


> Managed to exchange my Be Dior! So glad! It's on it's way home now...seriously can't wait! Got these 2 bags. I'm crazy over Dior already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025463


----------



## hightea_xx

lahumummatbayli said:


> My large Diorissimo fits an extra pair of shoes to change. Me after ballet in Paris with Diorissimo(sneakers inside) and wearing Dior summer 14 runway shoes.




The classic Diorissimo in blue!!!!  This exact bag was what made me fall in LOVE with the design of the bag!  Love love love!!!


----------



## XmL

Day out with my Diorama [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Angelian

littleclouds said:


> Thanks smudleybear [emoji4] it's actually an Over Blue Diorissimo. Had a hard time deciding which color to get. Here's a better picture of it that shows the true color..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025503



 O..M..G, that is such a beautiful color!!! Adore most of the colors at Dior, but this one and the City Blue are at the very top of my list! Please show us more pictures once it arrives home, congrats on this fabulous bag!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

XmL said:


> View attachment 3025952
> 
> 
> Day out with my Diorama [emoji5]&#65039;


Lush &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> I have plenty of time, so i decided to share my my diors in action. I dont take a lot photos om myself. Only when i'm traveling. I found only a few photos including Diors. Here is my Lady dior with pockets in Baku(Azerbaijan) my motherland.  I'm also wearing Dior fusion sneakers.





lahumummatbayli said:


> My large Diorissimo fits an extra pair of shoes to change. Me after ballet in Paris with Diorissimo(sneakers inside) and wearing Dior summer 14 runway shoes.





lahumummatbayli said:


> Also from the last summer me in Madrid with my large Diorissimi. It fits everything and perfect for city tours(eventhough it's too heavy).





lahumummatbayli said:


> And the last shot from my previous apartment. Sunday look wearing Dior fusion sneaker and Lady Dior with pockets.



WOW! Great modelling pics! 

The Diorissimo is truly something else. It looks so classy and modern.


----------



## averagejoe

XmL said:


> View attachment 3025952
> 
> 
> Day out with my Diorama [emoji5]&#65039;



Nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Mooshooshoo said:


> Great shots Lahumummatbayli, great outfits too &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you. Glad you liked them)  







hightea_xx said:


> The classic Diorissimo in blue!!!!  This exact bag was what made me fall in LOVE with the design of the bag!  Love love love!!!




thanks a lot. I went to store to buy by first dior, lady dior to be exactly. But them i saw this Diorissimo and i fall in love. 






averagejoe said:


> WOW! Great modelling pics!
> 
> The Diorissimo is truly something else. It looks so classy and modern.



Diorissimo is perfect. I'm happy with mine and i will never regret buying it. The smooth leather looks amazing to me.


----------



## MsHermesAU

littleclouds said:


> Thanks smudleybear [emoji4] it's actually an Over Blue Diorissimo. Had a hard time deciding which color to get. Here's a better picture of it that shows the true color..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025503



Oh wow, this is beautiful!  It looks quite purple in the photos - is that how it looks in person - almost a blue lilac?


----------



## littleclouds

dlovechanel said:


> Wow,, I love that red be dior! May I know the name of this red shade? What colour is the hardware and the lining inside the bag? What size is it? Sorry to much asking. I'm very excited when seeing be dior in red. Your be dior is soooo gorgeous [emoji173]




The color is vermillion. Hardware is light gold color, lining is a dark grey shade...can't remember exactly. Size is medium. Will take more pictures of it when it arrives


----------



## dlovechanel

littleclouds said:


> The color is vermillion. Hardware is light gold color, lining is a dark grey shade...can't remember exactly. Size is medium. Will take more pictures of it when it arrives



Can't wait to see the pictures!! Thanks for giving me the information of your gorgeous be dior &#10084;


----------



## XmL

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lush [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## XmL

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Thank you for sharing!




Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Wow,, I love that red be dior! May I know the name of this red shade? What colour is the hardware and the lining inside the bag? What size is it? Sorry to much asking. I'm very excited when seeing be dior in red. Your be dior is soooo gorgeous &#10084;


This vermillion bedior has a lot of orange undertone.


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> This vermillion bedior has a lot of orange undertone.



Are you sure? It looks bright but true red from the pictures. I guess I'm still have to wait for the right red. Good for my wallet though! &#128522;


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Are you sure? It looks bright but true red from the pictures. I guess I'm still have to wait for the right red. Good for my wallet though! &#55357;&#56842;


I am 200% sure because I see this bag every week the true red you are looking for is the Rouge in Taurillon. I will attach two comparison pics.


----------



## smudleybear

This is Vermillion


----------



## smudleybear

Rouge


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> I am 200% sure because I see this bag every week the true red you are looking for is the Rouge in Taurillon. I will attach two comparison pics.



Thank you so much for the pics. I will ask my SA if she will receive the rouge be dior in mini. But,, does the rouge looks dark? I want a true red but bright.


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Thank you so much for the pics. I will ask my SA if she will receive the rouge be dior in mini. But,, does the rouge looks dark? I want a true red but bright.


The rouge isn't dark at all. You will love it. It's a true red. Just nice, no more no less.


----------



## smudleybear

Just a mod pic I took in store. The pic is very true to life.  Not mine yet. Although still very tempted.


----------



## Koori

Yes the rouge is a true red , dior best red compared to other brands hehe


----------



## Koori

smudleybear said:


> Just a mod pic I took in store. The pic is very true to life.  Not mine yet. Although still very tempted.




Really nice Bedior series [emoji178]

Isit in lamb or calfskin?


----------



## Chloenguyen

First time taking out my diorama croisere


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> The rouge isn't dark at all. You will love it. It's a true red. Just nice, no more no less.



I wish rouge is the shade of red that I've been waiting for. 






smudleybear said:


> Just a mod pic I took in store. The pic is very true to life.  Not mine yet. Although still very tempted.



If the pic is very true to life then this is the red that I've been waiting for. The leather is taurillon, right? Does it makes the bag heavy? I want a mini size be dior.


----------



## dlovechanel

Koori said:


> Yes the rouge is a true red , dior best red compared to other brands hehe



Have you seen the rouge in real life too?






Koori said:


> Really nice Bedior series [emoji178]
> 
> Isit in lamb or calfskin?



From the pic, it looks taurillon.


----------



## smudleybear

Koori said:


> Really nice Bedior series [emoji178]
> 
> Isit in lamb or calfskin?


It's Taurillon


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> I wish rouge is the shade of red that I've been waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pic is very true to life then this is the red that I've been waiting for. The leather is taurillon, right? Does it makes the bag heavy? I want a mini size be dior.


Yes its Taurillon. Slightly heavy. It does come in mini too. This colour is seasonal so it won't last. Apart from Hermes's Rouge casaque, this is the 2nd best rouge I've seen.


----------



## Saarke

Chloenguyen said:


> First time taking out my diorama croisere
> View attachment 3027839




Such a pretty bag!!!


----------



## Saarke

littleclouds said:


> Thanks smudleybear [emoji4] it's actually an Over Blue Diorissimo. Had a hard time deciding which color to get. Here's a better picture of it that shows the true color..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025503




GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## Saarke

panthere55 said:


> I have been so busy and haven't been on this forum in a while. Heres my diorama in action!! Thank you for letting me share




WAUW! This color is amazing!


----------



## Saarke

ladyleia said:


> I'm not a girly girl and would choose the colour Pink last but fall in love with this pastel pink Lady Dior. In order to make it less "barbie-like", i've paired it with my silk scarf from Kenzo and it doubles up as a protector from color transfer. Mad loveeee...




The scarf is such a great idea! And your bow is on point!


----------



## Saarke

panthere55 said:


> Wearing dior necklace I got recently




I fell in love with this necklace last weekend at the Dior store, but it was so croweded and I needed to get my train so don't now the price of it at this point. Could you help me?
It's a really beautiful necklace. Congratulations!


----------



## Saarke

Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]


----------



## smudleybear

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035


Stunning....love the outfit put altogether with the pouchette.


----------



## Saarke

smudleybear said:


> Stunning....love the outfit put altogether with the pouchette.




Ooh thx Smudleybear! [emoji4]


----------



## nycmamaofone

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035




Everything about this is perfection. I love your Promenade, what a great summer color!!


----------



## Saarke

nycmamaofone said:


> Everything about this is perfection. I love your Promenade, what a great summer color!!




Thank you nycmamaofone! Very sweet. I was looking for a summer handbag and when I saw this pink Dior color I just fell in love with it [emoji4] x


----------



## averagejoe

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035



Beautifully coordinated!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035


Too cute!!!


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> Yes its Taurillon. Slightly heavy. It does come in mini too. This colour is seasonal so it won't last. Apart from Hermes's Rouge casaque, this is the 2nd best rouge I've seen.



Ohh I love Hermes's Rouge Casaque. That's the best red I've ever seen. 

So bad that my SA said only one item she will receive, and it's small (or sometime called medium). I want it in mini size. I guess its not meant for me. &#128557;


----------



## dlovechanel

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035



So perfectly match!


----------



## Saarke

averagejoe said:


> Beautifully coordinated!




Thank you averagejoe! [emoji4]


----------



## Saarke

dlovechanel said:


> So perfectly match!




Thx dlovechanel! [emoji4]


----------



## Saarke

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Too cute!!!




Thank you skeewee1908.[emoji4]


----------



## Paris75

*Perforated small Diorama in metallic pink
Pre-Fall 2015 - Esprit Dior Tokyo ​*


----------



## Nahreen

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035



Hope you had a great time. You must have looked lovely.


----------



## Nahreen

dlovechanel said:


> Ohh I love Hermes's Rouge Casaque. That's the best red I've ever seen.
> 
> So bad that my SA said only one item she will receive, and it's small (or sometime called medium). I want it in mini size. I guess its not meant for me. &#128557;



Have you asked if they can track one down for you at another store? Dior customer service has helped me several times in Europe. They also offered to help reserve a bag for me later when I go to the US if I want to.


----------



## Saarke

Nahreen said:


> Hope you had a great time. You must have looked lovely.




Thank you Nahreen! It was great. I was invited for the opening of a rooftop terras with an incredible view over our capital city. Amazing!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035


Great combination of colours &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Saarke

Mooshooshoo said:


> Great combination of colours &#10084;&#65039;




Thx Mooshooshoo


----------



## Virgo83

hi all,

I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.


----------



## Tuymiu

Virgo83 said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.




Congrats on your first Dior!  It's such a lovely color and bag.


----------



## Saarke

Virgo83 said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.




Stunning handbag! Congratz!! [emoji4]


----------



## Paris75

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035



Lovely ! Feels like summer and cruise !


----------



## averagejoe

Virgo83 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.



Lovely! Congratulations!

This may be the start to a long love affair with Dior


----------



## SkeeWee1908

XmL said:


> View attachment 3025952
> 
> 
> Day out with my Diorama [emoji5]&#65039;




[emoji7]Too cute!!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Virgo83 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.



Great choice. You are definitely going to enjoy this bag.


----------



## littleclouds

Virgo83 said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.




Great choice and color! [emoji4] congrats


----------



## littleclouds

Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]


----------



## LVLux

lahumummatbayli said:


> I have plenty of time, so i decided to share my my diors in action. I dont take a lot photos om myself. Only when i'm traveling. I found only a few photos including Diors. Here is my Lady dior with pockets in Baku(Azerbaijan) my motherland.  I'm also wearing Dior fusion sneakers.


Fusions are crazy good- so want a pair too!!!


----------



## Nahreen

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253



It is beautiful. Congratulations littleclouds.


----------



## Koori

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253




great bags, esp the blue one [emoji170]


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253



Wow nice colour! Congratulations!


----------



## honey

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253




I love the way the scarves are tied! Did you buy them that way??  They are both lovely!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253




[emoji7] Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## loveithateit

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253




So pretty .. Especially the blue. I saw this color in the bedior and it was gorgeous. I love the way u wrap the scarves on the handles. Have to do this for my ladies as well. Congrats!


----------



## littleclouds

Nahreen said:


> It is beautiful. Congratulations littleclouds.







Koori said:


> great bags, esp the blue one [emoji170]







averagejoe said:


> Wow nice colour! Congratulations!







SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7] Gorgeous!!!!




Thank you!! [emoji175]


----------



## littleclouds

honey said:


> I love the way the scarves are tied! Did you buy them that way??  They are both lovely!!!




Thanks dear. My SA chose a scarf for it and tied it on the handle. I like it with the scarf as it can protect the handles as well


----------



## littleclouds

loveithateit said:


> So pretty .. Especially the blue. I saw this color in the bedior and it was gorgeous. I love the way u wrap the scarves on the handles. Have to do this for my ladies as well. Congrats!




Yes you should try wrapping the handles with scarf, it's really pretty. It will also protect the delicate handles as well. I saw the BeDior in this blue but didn't really like the charm that was wrap with leather so that's why I got it in Diorissimo instead.


----------



## honey

littleclouds said:


> Thanks dear. My SA chose a scarf for it and tied it on the handle. I like it with the scarf as it can protect the handles as well




Ty! Good to know. They looks so lovely[emoji177]


----------



## miumiuaddict27

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253




Nice blue bag
Can u show the interior and what it can fit if u don't mind [emoji16]


----------



## Slut4Lux

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253



sooo stunning!!!  iLove


----------



## armcandy66

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253




Both beautiful! Congratulations[emoji7]


----------



## panthere55

My pochette in action this weekend


----------



## littleclouds

panthere55 said:


> My pochette in action this weekend




Such a beauty! Looking bright and cheerful in those colors [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## panthere55

littleclouds said:


> Such a beauty! Looking bright and cheerful in those colors [emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you!!!


----------



## llilly

Panthere!She's absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Koori

panthere55 said:


> My pochette in action this weekend




Didn't know such color combi show up so well!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> My pochette in action this weekend



The python looks psychedelic! Very beautiful


----------



## LVLux

panthere55 said:


> My pochette in action this weekend


You take the Most Amazing Mod Shots-Beautiful!


----------



## Aelfaerie

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253



How beautiful! The scarves are the perfect accessories to both bags.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

panthere55 said:


> My pochette in action this weekend


 Love it!!! She looks so cute with you pink pants!!!


----------



## MissAdhd

panthere55 said:


> My pochette in action this weekend



Is it weird that your pochette reminds me of watermelons? In a good way though  love watermelons...


----------



## MissAdhd

littleclouds said:


> Someone just arrived home today! [emoji4] still waiting for one more to arrive [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030252
> View attachment 3030253



Gorgeous Color! Love how the twilly matches it too


----------



## MissAdhd

Virgo83 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.


 

Congrats on your first Dior! Beautiful


----------



## MissAdhd

Saarke said:


> Ready for a rooftop party tonight!
> Bringing my new miss Dior promenade with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3028035



I can imagine the outfit! Pretty


----------



## MissAdhd

panthere55 said:


> Out with my lady today



Wow I'm obsessed!!


----------



## panthere55

llilly said:


> Panthere!She's absolutely stunning!!!


 


Koori said:


> Didn't know such color combi show up so well!


 


averagejoe said:


> The python looks psychedelic! Very beautiful


 


LVLux said:


> You take the Most Amazing Mod Shots-Beautiful!


 


SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love it!!! She looks so cute with you pink pants!!!


 


MissAdhd said:


> Is it weird that your pochette reminds me of watermelons? In a good way though  love watermelons...




Thank you so much!!! Watermelons no problem haha!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Clashing hugely with the coffee shop walls


----------



## Nahreen

Mooshooshoo said:


> Clashing hugely with the coffee shop walls



Fuchsia and orange are two of my favourite colours. The neon green on the wall is great too but agree it doesn't match your bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Clashing hugely with the coffee shop walls



So summery! I love it!


----------



## mymissdior

casual outfit with miss dior. do you think a miss dior can be dress down like this?  
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Nahreen said:


> Fuchsia and orange are two of my favourite colours. The neon green on the wall is great too but agree it doesn't match your bag.





averagejoe said:


> So summery! I love it!



Thank you


----------



## crazy8baglady

Mooshooshoo said:


> Clashing hugely with the coffee shop walls




Love this bag!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

mymissdior said:


> casual outfit with miss dior. do you think a miss dior can be dress down like this?
> Thanks for letting me share




Nice bag
What's the exact model name and siZe of this and how much it cost ? Does it have a back pocket ? Thanks


----------



## mymissdior

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Nice bag
> What's the exact model name and siZe of this and how much it cost ? Does it have a back pocket ? Thanks



it was a limited edition miss dior with metallic calfskin. i got it last year. I bought it at Bangkok airport for THB 11000. it does has a back pocket.


----------



## SQ23

Mooshooshoo said:


> Clashing hugely with the coffee shop walls


Beautiful fuchsia and orange bag!!  Total summer fun!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mymissdior said:


> casual outfit with miss dior. do you think a miss dior can be dress down like this?
> Thanks for letting me share




Casual but cute she looks good on you!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Mooshooshoo said:


> Clashing hugely with the coffee shop walls




[emoji7]love the color!!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

SQ23 said:


> Beautiful fuchsia and orange bag!!  Total summer fun!





SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7]love the color!!!!



Thank you both


----------



## LVLux

I love to dress casual w/ my bags- I let the bag do all the work & carry me )) you are beautiful & so is your bag!


----------



## averagejoe

mymissdior said:


> casual outfit with miss dior. do you think a miss dior can be dress down like this?
> Thanks for letting me share



It can definitely be dressed down like this. You look so chic


----------



## aluvey

Out with my new baby today. My first dior, the miss dior large promenade pouch. My small wallet even fits in it


----------



## Mooshooshoo

aluvey said:


> Out with my new baby today. My first dior, the miss dior large promenade pouch. My small wallet even fits in it
> 
> View attachment 3039924


This plum colour is just glorious


----------



## averagejoe

aluvey said:


> Out with my new baby today. My first dior, the miss dior large promenade pouch. My small wallet even fits in it
> 
> View attachment 3039924


----------



## lahumummatbayli

aluvey said:


> Out with my new baby today. My first dior, the miss dior large promenade pouch. My small wallet even fits in it
> 
> View attachment 3039924



beautiful tempting colour!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

mymissdior said:


> casual outfit with miss dior. do you think a miss dior can be dress down like this?
> Thanks for letting me share


I think miss Dior is better to wear with casual outfits, otherwise you risk looking older. You look cool.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aluvey said:


> Out with my new baby today. My first dior, the miss dior large promenade pouch. My small wallet even fits in it
> 
> View attachment 3039924


 the color


----------



## Tuymiu

Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Chloe_c

aluvey said:


> Out with my new baby today. My first dior, the miss dior large promenade pouch. My small wallet even fits in it
> 
> View attachment 3039924


----------



## pixiesparkle

Took my Diorama out for the first time last week


----------



## Koori

pixiesparkle said:


> Took my Diorama out for the first time last week




[emoji106][emoji170]


----------



## armcandy66

pixiesparkle said:


> Took my Diorama out for the first time last week




Love love love![emoji7]


----------



## Angelian

pixiesparkle said:


> Took my Diorama out for the first time last week



Fabulous, love the Diorama!


----------



## aluvey

Thank you so much everyone. Everyone i met could not help but notice my bag coz its not one of my usual black bags. Lol. The colour is much nicer in real life [emoji4]


----------



## aluvey

I love carrying it at this length besides the usual crossbody length


----------



## LVLux

pixiesparkle said:


> Took my Diorama out for the first time last week


Classy/Beautiful!


----------



## LVLux

aluvey said:


> I love carrying it at this length besides the usual crossbody length
> View attachment 3040896


Gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pixiesparkle said:


> Took my Diorama out for the first time last week


Great pic. Lush bag


----------



## mymissdior

lahumummatbayli said:


> I think miss Dior is better to wear with casual outfits, otherwise you risk looking older. You look cool.



thank you. You gave me more confident to bring her out and dress down like this


----------



## averagejoe

aluvey said:


> I love carrying it at this length besides the usual crossbody length
> View attachment 3040896



I like this length!


----------



## pandablush

aluvey said:


> I love carrying it at this length besides the usual crossbody length
> View attachment 3040896




Gorgeous! I love your bag! I'm thinking to buy a smaller bag from dior but have no idea which one.

This is my navy lady dior  I forgot the name of her hardware it's not silver/gold (something in between) - not quite rosegold


----------



## averagejoe

pandablush said:


> Gorgeous! I love your bag! I'm thinking to buy a smaller bag from dior but have no idea which one.
> 
> This is my navy lady dior  I forgot the name of her hardware it's not silver/gold (something in between) - not quite rosegold
> 
> View attachment 3042522



Beautiful!

How about a small Diorissimo? It is a bit smaller than your Lady Dior but can hold quite a bit.


----------



## Freckles1

pandablush said:


> Gorgeous! I love your bag! I'm thinking to buy a smaller bag from dior but have no idea which one.
> 
> This is my navy lady dior  I forgot the name of her hardware it's not silver/gold (something in between) - not quite rosegold
> 
> View attachment 3042522




What a beauty!!! Love navy!!! I have chocolate brown and adore her!!


----------



## honey

Beautiful! [emoji177] I like the charm too.


----------



## casseyelsie

pandablush said:


> Gorgeous! I love your bag! I'm thinking to buy a smaller bag from dior but have no idea which one.
> 
> This is my navy lady dior  I forgot the name of her hardware it's not silver/gold (something in between) - not quite rosegold
> 
> View attachment 3042522




Hi panda. I like your lady Dior size. It looks more practical compared to my small. I always thought bigger size won't look dressy enough but your photo just proved me wrong. May I ask, is that Medium? 

And oh u really carry that lady Dior like a true lady! Love your whole outfit that goes so well together with bag.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pandablush said:


> Gorgeous! I love your bag! I'm thinking to buy a smaller bag from dior but have no idea which one.
> 
> This is my navy lady dior  I forgot the name of her hardware it's not silver/gold (something in between) - not quite rosegold
> 
> View attachment 3042522


What a great look, so chic


----------



## Koori

pandablush said:


> Gorgeous! I love your bag! I'm thinking to buy a smaller bag from dior but have no idea which one.
> 
> This is my navy lady dior  I forgot the name of her hardware it's not silver/gold (something in between) - not quite rosegold
> 
> View attachment 3042522




So well dressed with that beauty bag


----------



## pandablush

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> How about a small Diorissimo? It is a bit smaller than your Lady Dior but can hold quite a bit.




Thank you hun! Yess i love the look of Diorissimo.. But i think im leaning towards Be Dior bag! 



Freckles1 said:


> What a beauty!!! Love navy!!! I have chocolate brown and adore her!!




Thank you, chocolate sounds delish! 



honey said:


> Beautiful! [emoji177] I like the charm too.




Thank you.. Yeah i love pom poms 



casseyelsie said:


> Hi panda. I like your lady Dior size. It looks more practical compared to my small. I always thought bigger size won't look dressy enough but your photo just proved me wrong. May I ask, is that Medium?
> 
> And oh u really carry that lady Dior like a true lady! Love your whole outfit that goes so well together with bag.




When I first bought it I thought they look too big! But they are a very lady-like bag, its so hard to dress them down! I think it is a medium..  thanks for ur kind words xx



Mooshooshoo said:


> What a great look, so chic







Koori said:


> So well dressed with that beauty bag




Thank you loves


----------



## yoyotomatoe

casseyelsie said:


> Hi panda. I like your lady Dior size. It looks more practical compared to my small. I always thought bigger size won't look dressy enough but your photo just proved me wrong. May I ask, is that Medium?
> 
> And oh u really carry that lady Dior like a true lady! Love your whole outfit that goes so well together with bag.



That's a large LD. Medium is smaller,it has 5 quilts whereas the large has 7 quilts.


----------



## Freckles1

yoyotomatoe said:


> That's a large LD. Medium is smaller,it has 5 quilts whereas the large has 7 quilts.




Thought large too. I have a large and love her


----------



## littlesnoopy

Bringing her out for a shopping


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littlesnoopy said:


> Bringing her out for a shopping


Very chic ensemble


----------



## littlesnoopy

Mooshooshoo said:


> Very chic ensemble



Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

littlesnoopy said:


> Bringing her out for a shopping


----------



## yoyotomatoe

RP came out today for a baby shower


----------



## Aelfaerie

littlesnoopy said:


> Bringing her out for a shopping



So classy and elegant! I also like how you're mixing metals between the GHW on your LD and the silver of your watch.


----------



## littlesnoopy

averagejoe said:


>





Aelfaerie said:


> So classy and elegant! I also like how you're mixing metals between the GHW on your LD and the silver of your watch.



Thanks for the compliments. At first I also worried that it will look weird with that combination but it's not!


----------



## mymissdior

The Miss Diors &#128522;


----------



## mymissdior

littlesnoopy said:


> Bringing her out for a shopping



lovely outfit to match the bag.  well done!  &#9786;


----------



## LVLux

yoyotomatoe said:


> RP came out today for a baby shower


Lovely- looks Modern & Feminine on you!!!


----------



## LVLux

littlesnoopy said:


> Bringing her out for a shopping


She looks so Happy!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LVLux said:


> Lovely- looks Modern & Feminine on you!!!



Thanks friend


----------



## Freckles1

mymissdior said:


> The Miss Diors [emoji4]




Dynamite!!!


----------



## littlesnoopy

mymissdior said:


> lovely outfit to match the bag.  well done!  &#9786;





LVLux said:


> She looks so Happy!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## amadea88

littlesnoopy said:


> Bringing her out for a shopping



Love your outfit with your bag - so stylish


----------



## littlesnoopy

amadea88 said:


> Love your outfit with your bag - so stylish



Thank you


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.


----------



## Freckles1

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.




What a beautiful photo. Your free and Lady are tdf!!!


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.



Wow! I love all the tones of blue in your outfit!


----------



## nycmamaofone

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.




Fantastic outfit! I also love your shoes.


----------



## eroshery

so real &#128522;


----------



## averagejoe

eroshery said:


> so real &#128522;



Cool new sunnies! Congratulations!

Dior makes a lot of really chic and unique sunglasses season after season. A lot of brands simply stick their logo on a set of frames that you can easily find from other (often less expensive) brands, but Dior goes above and beyond with its sunglasses designs.


----------



## bubuchahchah

This is the only Dior bag I have and I enjoy her to bits  












I love wearing her with white dresses.






But clashing it up is also fun!

Hehe, thanks for letting me share. Have a great day you guys


----------



## Paris75

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.



Gorgeous ! I love your look and your Lady !


----------



## averagejoe

bubuchahchah said:


> This is the only Dior bag I have and I enjoy her to bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love wearing her with white dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But clashing it up is also fun!
> 
> Hehe, thanks for letting me share. Have a great day you guys



Very pretty in pink! Thank you for your gorgeous pictures!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Freckles1 said:


> What a beautiful photo. Your free and Lady are tdf!!!











averagejoe said:


> Wow! I love all the tones of blue in your outfit!











nycmamaofone said:


> Fantastic outfit! I also love your shoes.


 
Thank you, guys! Is'a pleasure to share with you.


----------



## littlesnoopy

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.



Great combination!


----------



## luphia

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.



wow, gorgeous LD & also the shoes! Out of this world beautiful!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.



Pretty color [emoji7]



eroshery said:


> so real [emoji4]



Cute sunnies!!!!!



bubuchahchah said:


> This is the only Dior bag I have and I enjoy her to bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love wearing her with white dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But clashing it up is also fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, thanks for letting me share. Have a great day you guys




[emoji7] love the pink!!!!!


----------



## lovebeli

My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!


----------



## luphia

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!




Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Slut4Lux

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!



Super cute... Love the LD with your outfit  x


----------



## Clathrin

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!




So cute, is that Be Dior a small?


----------



## averagejoe

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!



Oh wow! Congratulations! You look stunning!


----------



## rk4265

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!




Love the bags! You look great too


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Me wearing my latest purchase dior espadrilles and my lady dior. And my sister wearing my dior sneakers and her amazingly cute fendi baguette bag.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Me wearing my latest purchase dior espadrilles and my lady dior. And my sister wearing my dior sneakers and her amazingly cute fendi baguette bag.



Such comfy-looking shoes! Very stylish!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

lahumummatbayli said:


> Me wearing my latest purchase dior espadrilles and my lady dior. And my sister wearing my dior sneakers and her amazingly cute fendi baguette bag.




Wow chic sisters!!! Love both outfits!!


----------



## Rami00

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

lahumummatbayli said:


> Took my perforated lady out today for the first time. All dressed up for anniversary celebration.
> Sorry couldnt add photo in the previous post.



Omg! Stunning. Is it a medium size?


----------



## Rami00

pandablush said:


> Gorgeous! I love your bag! I'm thinking to buy a smaller bag from dior but have no idea which one.
> 
> This is my navy lady dior  I forgot the name of her hardware it's not silver/gold (something in between) - not quite rosegold
> 
> View attachment 3042522



You carry it so well.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!



Beautiful! You and the bags!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Loving my large LD


----------



## SkeeWee1908

lahumummatbayli said:


> Me wearing my latest purchase dior espadrilles and my lady dior. And my sister wearing my dior sneakers and her amazingly cute fendi baguette bag.



Too cute!!!!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Loving my large LD




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

lovebeli said:


> My two Diors...cannot wait to have more!




Very cute!!!!!


----------



## Peonyandi

Hello everyone! This is my first time ever posting on tpf. Hope I am doing it right. Here I am with my mini lady Dior the past weekend!


----------



## luphia

Peonyandi said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time ever posting on tpf. Hope I am doing it right. Here I am with my mini lady Dior the past weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055776




Very chic outfit! The mini LD is adorable, love the sandals too!


----------



## dlovechanel

Peonyandi said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time ever posting on tpf. Hope I am doing it right. Here I am with my mini lady Dior the past weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055776



Hi,, is that black with gold hw? What kind of leather is it?


----------



## Peonyandi

dlovechanel said:


> Hi,, is that black with gold hw? What kind of leather is it?




It's black patent with gold hardware!


----------



## averagejoe

Peonyandi said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time ever posting on tpf. Hope I am doing it right. Here I am with my mini lady Dior the past weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055776



So chic!


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Loving my large LD



Very stylish! Love your outfit colours!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

luphia said:


> wow, gorgeous LD & also the shoes! Out of this world beautiful!


Thanks a lot. shoes are from Dior summer 2014 runway.



averagejoe said:


> Such comfy-looking shoes! Very stylish!!!


thank you! they are beautifull, but not as comfortable as fusion sneakers. I also had some problem with them so i had to return them today. :rain: i will take navy sneakers instead.



nycmamaofone said:


> Wow chic sisters!!! Love both outfits!!


thanks a lot. Happy to hear 



Rami00 said:


> Omg! Stunning. Is it a medium size?


thanks, it's really stunning and yes it is the medium LD.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> thank you! they are beautifull, but not as comfortable as fusion sneakers. I also had some problem with them so i had to return them today. :rain: i will take navy sneakers instead.



Sorry to hear that! At least you'll be getting an awesome pair of couture sneakers to replace them


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> Very stylish! Love your outfit colours!





SkeeWee1908 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Peonyandi said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time ever posting on tpf. Hope I am doing it right. Here I am with my mini lady Dior the past weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055776



Great outfit!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Peonyandi said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time ever posting on tpf. Hope I am doing it right. Here I am with my mini lady Dior the past weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055776



Great outfit! I love your style.


----------



## solitudelove

yoyotomatoe said:


> Loving my large LD


Gorgeous bag and beautiful overall look!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.


----------



## rk4265

lahumummatbayli said:


> Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.



I'm drooling! It's perfect


----------



## Peonyandi

lahumummatbayli said:


> Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.




Love those shoes! Great combination!


----------



## nycmamaofone

lahumummatbayli said:


> Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.




I love love love your eye candy!!


----------



## smudleybear

lahumummatbayli said:


> Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.


Perfection


----------



## DAddict

lahumummatbayli said:


> Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.



These are beautiful Match perfectly!! Love them all!


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.



I agree. The embroideries have hints of metallic blue which perfectly compliment the bag.


----------



## nycmamaofone

lahumummatbayli said:


> Marine sneakers with perforated lady dior. I think its perfect combination.




I'm curious how you style these sneakers: with jeans/pants or skirts/dresses?


----------



## tatayap

I inherited this really cute vintage Dior bag from the early 90s(?). I use it as a daily crossbody bag for casual days. Can anyone ID this style?


----------



## LVLux

So many lovely ladies/bags/pics...


----------



## lahumummatbayli

rk4265 said:


> I'm drooling! It's perfect







Peonyandi said:


> Love those shoes! Great combination!





nycmamaofone said:


> I love love love your eye candy!!





smudleybear said:


> Perfection



Thank you!! I was depating about wheather to buy the sbeakers or not. And now i'm happy i bought them. Glad you agree that the sneakers match the bag perfectly.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

DAddict said:


> These are beautiful Match perfectly!! Love them all!



Thanks a lot!!




averagejoe said:


> I agree. The embroideries have hints of metallic blue which perfectly compliment the bag.






i thought the same!!! I'm definetely going to enjoy wearing them.




nycmamaofone said:


> I'm curious how you style these sneakers: with jeans/pants or skirts/dresses?


Believe me i style them with everything. Jeans, pants and shorts, skirts and dresses . I just dont wear a lot of color. Mostly black blue white. And i'm trying to keep my look simple so i dont over do it. But i can wear my black sneakers even with a red dress. (and i will, i just got a red dress for my birthday from a friend)


----------



## sarah7487

Here is my Micro Silver - still on the fence if I should get the black patent Mini instead


----------



## luphia

First outing with new mini Bedior


----------



## luphia

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my Micro Silver - still on the fence if I should get the black patent Mini instead




I think this is super cute, it's limited edition and silver is lovely for day and night, also the black mini LD will always be there you can perhaps get it later


----------



## averagejoe

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my Micro Silver - still on the fence if I should get the black patent Mini instead



Congratulations!

I think that you should keep this instead, as Luphia said. You can get the black patent mini anytime, but this silver version is rare and will be sold out very soon.


----------



## averagejoe

luphia said:


> First outing with new mini Bedior
> 
> View attachment 3061495
> 
> View attachment 3061496



Gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

tatayap said:


> I inherited this really cute vintage Dior bag from the early 90s(?). I use it as a daily crossbody bag for casual days. Can anyone ID this style?



Sorry but it's difficult to give a name for vintage styles because these styles were not around for a long time when they were first introduced.

It looks chic on you!


----------



## sarah7487

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I think that you should keep this instead, as Luphia said. You can get the black patent mini anytime, but this silver version is rare and will be sold out very soon.





luphia said:


> I think this is super cute, it's limited edition and silver is lovely for day and night, also the black mini LD will always be there you can perhaps get it later




Thanks uu ) I shall keep and enjoy this silver lil baby!


----------



## LVLux

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my Micro Silver - still on the fence if I should get the black patent Mini instead


Black Patent is versatile but this is a Fun/Fancy bag too-I think I would keep this as you will most likely get way more use out of this style/color combo.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my Micro Silver - still on the fence if I should get the black patent Mini instead



It's PERFECT!!!  Dont you dare to exchance it for the black patent, you can buy it later. It wil be there waiting for you in the store. Enjoy this limited edition! You are lucky to get one in mini size.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

luphia said:


> First outing with new mini Bedior
> 
> View attachment 3061495
> 
> View attachment 3061496



Your bag looks chic and modern! Great choise! Congratulations!!


----------



## sarah7487

Here she is... Lil Miss Glam, unpacked and ready to go!


----------



## averagejoe

sarah7487 said:


> Here she is... Lil Miss Glam, unpacked and ready to go!



It's gorgeous!


----------



## IramImtiaz

sarah7487 said:


> Here she is... Lil Miss Glam, unpacked and ready to go!




So beautiful! You lucky lucky lady [emoji7][emoji178] Enjoy using her!


----------



## sarah7487

Thank uu so much )) loving her so much , very convenient as its hands-free and actually the size is quite okie- able to fit my keys, coin & note pouch, cards, tissue and iphone 5


----------



## tatayap

averagejoe said:


> Sorry but it's difficult to give a name for vintage styles because these styles were not around for a long time when they were first introduced.
> 
> It looks chic on you!



I completely understand, thank you though!


----------



## joinnz

Virgo83 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I thought I'd share my first Dior with you.. I collect designer bags but I've never thought of buying a Dior before, I don't know why! However, I found just the perfect bag for me.. it's a large Diorissimo in Dark gold (light brown).. bought it at their store in Dubai Mall, I was lucky because it was the last one.


OMG! Is this the Suede or leather? Sorry cannot see it very clearly, can you please post more photos, it is absolutely stunning! Drooling...


----------



## Ang12

luphia said:


> First outing with new mini Bedior
> 
> View attachment 3061495
> 
> View attachment 3061496


Gorgeous bag! It's my favourite colour combination. Can I ask where you got it? Does it come in different sizes?


----------



## Clathrin

luphia said:


> First outing with new mini Bedior
> 
> View attachment 3061495
> 
> View attachment 3061496




So cute! Would you mind sharing your height? It'll help me give me an idea of what a mini will look on me. Thanks!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My baby today


----------



## trc

Loving my new Diorama and the embroidery espys!


----------



## missdiorling

trc said:


> View attachment 3070455
> 
> Loving my new Diorama and the embroidery espys!



Super cute look! the espys look great!!


----------



## solitudelove

Swe3tGirl said:


> My baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070255


Gorgeous colour!!!!!


----------



## solitudelove

trc said:


> View attachment 3070455
> 
> Loving my new Diorama and the embroidery espys!


Love your shoes! They look cute!


----------



## trc

solitudelove said:


> Love your shoes! They look cute!






missdiorling said:


> Super cute look! the espys look great!!




Thanks ladies! And they're super comfy too! I want to get another pairs. I don't think they look too dressy for normal day. They're so cute and comfy! xD


----------



## Nahreen

Swe3tGirl said:


> My baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070255



Gorgous colour.


----------



## averagejoe

Swe3tGirl said:


> My baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070255


----------



## averagejoe

trc said:


> View attachment 3070455
> 
> Loving my new Diorama and the embroidery espys!



Looking very chic!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Swe3tGirl said:


> My baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070255



Is this a colour from a previous season, or is it new? It is gorgeous


----------



## luphia

Clathrin said:


> So cute! Would you mind sharing your height? It'll help me give me an idea of what a mini will look on me. Thanks!




Sorry for late reply I was away on holiday. 

I'm 158cm and wearing 3cm heel in the photos


----------



## luphia

Ang12 said:


> Gorgeous bag! It's my favourite colour combination. Can I ask where you got it? Does it come in different sizes?




Hi, I got it from Selfridges, in this colour I only saw this size though.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Swe3tGirl said:


> My baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070255



What a beautiful colour!


----------



## mcwee

Fushia pochette today


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I don't know how to multi-quote lol but thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thank you! This colour was from the Cruise 2012 collection. The beautiful turquoise colour is called 'Bleu Caraibes'. 




MsHermesAU said:


> Is this a colour from a previous season, or is it new? It is gorgeous


----------



## averagejoe

mcwee said:


> Fushia pochette today



Beautiful colour!


----------



## 4Elegance

Boyfriend and I took a road trip that wouldn't be complete without my Dior.


----------



## smudleybear

4Elegance said:


> Boyfriend and I took a road trip that wouldn't be complete without my Dior.
> View attachment 3077683


Nice!


----------



## 4Elegance

smudleybear said:


> Nice!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## honey

4Elegance said:


> Boyfriend and I took a road trip that wouldn't be complete without my Dior.
> View attachment 3077683




Beautiful! 

Love the colour you chose. What colour is the inside?


----------



## 4Elegance

honey said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Love the colour you chose. What colour is the inside?




Thank you.  The color on the outside is the same color as the inside.  I'm actually using her for work today and love it [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

4Elegance said:


> Boyfriend and I took a road trip that wouldn't be complete without my Dior.
> View attachment 3077683



Beautiful! Makes for a great travel companion


----------



## 4Elegance

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Makes for a great travel companion




Thank you.  I am totally enjoying it.  Debating on my next color now [emoji4][emoji126]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## MsHermesAU

Swe3tGirl said:


> Thank you! This colour was from the Cruise 2012 collection. The beautiful turquoise colour is called 'Bleu Caraibes'.



It's such a gorgeous colour! I hope a similar one is released in the future


----------



## miumiuaddict27

4Elegance said:


> Boyfriend and I took a road trip that wouldn't be complete without my Dior.
> View attachment 3077683




Nice
Love the colour
What model is it
Just wanna check does it have a charm ?


----------



## 4Elegance

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Nice
> Love the colour
> What model is it
> Just wanna check does it have a charm ?




Thank you.  The color is great for summer.  The model is the new miss Dior promenade.  If you look closely the chain is hanging down my legs. Sorry if this caused any confusion [emoji4]


----------



## Doutzen

Let me take a photo before going out.[emoji13]


----------



## rk4265

Doutzen said:


> Let me take a photo before going out.[emoji13]
> View attachment 3081499
> 
> View attachment 3081510


So pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

Doutzen said:


> Let me take a photo before going out.[emoji13]
> View attachment 3081499
> 
> View attachment 3081510



Whoa! Great pics! Your shoes are incredible!!!


----------



## Doutzen

rk4265 said:


> So pretty!







averagejoe said:


> Whoa! Great pics! Your shoes are incredible!!!




Thank you.[emoji1]


----------



## smudleybear

Doutzen said:


> Let me take a photo before going out.[emoji13]
> View attachment 3081499
> 
> View attachment 3081510


Wow! I'm speechless.


----------



## amn3

Doutzen said:


> Let me take a photo before going out.[emoji13]
> View attachment 3081499
> 
> View attachment 3081510


Stunning!


----------



## casseyelsie

Doutzen said:


> Let me take a photo before going out.[emoji13]
> View attachment 3081499
> 
> View attachment 3081510




SO PRETTY!!!!  Your bag, shoes n outfit all so nice together.  What size is your LD?


----------



## Doutzen

smudleybear said:


> Wow! I'm speechless.







amn3 said:


> Stunning!







casseyelsie said:


> SO PRETTY!!!!  Your bag, shoes n outfit all so nice together.  What size is your LD?




Thank you, it's mini size.[emoji2]


----------



## casseyelsie

Doutzen said:


> Thank you, it's mini size.[emoji2]




Interesting!  Do u mind sharing with us what can fit inside your Mini LD?  TIA [emoji7]


----------



## Doutzen

casseyelsie said:


> Interesting!  Do u mind sharing with us what can fit inside your Mini LD?  TIA [emoji7]




It's quite small actually, I only carry essentials with me when I use this bag, stuffs like card holder, mirror, lipsticks and mobile phone. I've attached photo here, hope it helps.[emoji6]


----------



## Miss H

4Elegance said:


> Boyfriend and I took a road trip that wouldn't be complete without my Dior.
> View attachment 3077683



I love this color. I wish I could exchange my nude with this patent one.


----------



## Miss H

Doutzen said:


> It's quite small actually, I only carry essentials with me when I use this bag, stuffs like card holder, mirror, lipsticks and mobile phone. I've attached photo here, hope it helps.[emoji6]
> View attachment 3082704



The mini LD is really cute, but yes, you can't really put much in there.


----------



## casseyelsie

Doutzen said:


> It's quite small actually, I only carry essentials with me when I use this bag, stuffs like card holder, mirror, lipsticks and mobile phone. I've attached photo here, hope it helps.[emoji6]
> View attachment 3082704




Wow that's really small.  But it looks so cute n chic on you!  I just found out my LD is medium instead of small.  The size is alright but I don't like the small opening.  Your mini is definitely more adorable than mine but it means the opening would b much smaller lol.


----------



## anan

casseyelsie said:


> Wow that's really small.  But it looks so cute n chic on you!  I just found out my LD is medium instead of small.  The size is alright but I don't like the small opening.  Your mini is definitely more adorable than mine but it means the opening would b much smaller lol.


The mini doesn't have a zipper, but rather a flap, so it is easier to get in and out of.


----------



## casseyelsie

anan said:


> The mini doesn't have a zipper, but rather a flap, so it is easier to get in and out of.




Oh!  I didn't know that.  Have not stepped into Dior store since I last bought my Med LD last year.  So what about LD in small size? Is it with flap or zipper?


----------



## averagejoe

casseyelsie said:


> Oh!  I didn't know that.  Have not stepped into Dior store since I last bought my Med LD last year.  So what about LD in small size? Is it with flap or zipper?



The small and micro Lady Dior bags both come with a flap closure. The zipper closure appears on the medium and large sizes.


----------



## fairchild119

trc said:


> View attachment 3070455
> 
> Loving my new Diorama and the embroidery espys!



Pretty!


----------



## fairchild119

Doutzen said:


> Let me take a photo before going out.[emoji13]
> View attachment 3081499
> 
> View attachment 3081510



Beautiful outfit.


----------



## smudleybear

Dining with my Lady


----------



## SQ23

This is simply divine Smudleybear!!! Gorgeous!!  May I ask what color this blue is and how it compares in shade/tone to your Lazuli Diorissimo?


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady



Super gorgeous!


----------



## fairchild119

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady



Gorgeous.


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> This is simply divine Smudleybear!!! Gorgeous!!  May I ask what color this blue is and how it compares in shade/tone to your Lazuli Diorissimo?


Thank you! This is the blue shimmery patent. It's a lot darker than my blue lazulis.


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Super gorgeous!


Thanks AJ!


----------



## smudleybear

fairchild119 said:


> Gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## amn3

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady


Stunning!!


----------



## smudleybear

amn3 said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady


it's really beautiful. shimmer take it the whole another level!


----------



## smudleybear

lahumummatbayli said:


> it's really beautiful. shimmer take it the whole another level!


Thank you! Yes, this blue patent has different shades too.


----------



## nycmamaofone

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady




Beautiful color Smudleybear!! Reminds me to use my lady more too


----------



## Aelfaerie

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady



Your purse/scarf combo is so pretty!


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> Beautiful color Smudleybear!! Reminds me to use my lady more too


Thank you! You should use it more.


----------



## smudleybear

Aelfaerie said:


> Your purse/scarf combo is so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady


Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you Mo.


----------



## gardencakeparty

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady


stunning!!


----------



## Deborah1986

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady




Wow love it !


----------



## Deborah1986

sarah7487 said:


> Here she is... Lil Miss Glam, unpacked and ready to go!




Dream bag ! Congrats


----------



## sarah7487

Deborah1986 said:


> Dream bag ! Congrats


Thank you!  looking toward to more diors!


----------



## smudleybear

gardencakeparty said:


> stunning!!


Thank you!!


----------



## smudleybear

Deborah1986 said:


> Wow love it !


Thank you!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Casual Sunday out with my pink espadrilles and rose gold "Reflected" sunnies.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Casual Sunday out with my pink espadrilles and rose gold "Reflected" sunnies.
> 
> View attachment 3093116



Very pretty combination with a touch of Haute Couture


----------



## smudleybear

ThisVNchick said:


> Casual Sunday out with my pink espadrilles and rose gold "Reflected" sunnies.
> 
> View attachment 3093116


Nice!!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

ThisVNchick said:


> Casual Sunday out with my pink espadrilles and rose gold "Reflected" sunnies.
> 
> View attachment 3093116


Your espadrilles are gorgeous and beautifully detailed!


----------



## rk4265

love driving with my tweed pochette


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3093755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love driving with my tweed pochette



What a beauty!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I can never tire of this beauty!


----------



## mk78

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3095729
> 
> 
> I can never tire of this beauty!


That is beautiful is it purple or blue? I'm asking as I'm going back and forth over the medium LD in lambskin purple as my first LD


----------



## nycmamaofone

mk78 said:


> That is beautiful is it purple or blue? I'm asking as I'm going back and forth over the medium LD in lambskin purple as my first LD




Mine is blue (official name: Bleu de Minuit or Midnight Blue), but it has shades of purple in it. I did see the new purple you're talking about and it's gorgeous!! I am a purple lover so it would have been a tough decision if I had to choose between the two. I say get it!


----------



## impulsive

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3095729
> 
> 
> I can never tire of this beauty!




Such classic pieces!  Love it!


----------



## Kfoorya2

My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me


----------



## Aelfaerie

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me



Gorgeous! What color is this?


----------



## ivy1026

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me



Love this color


----------



## averagejoe

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me



 Is the colour _Plum_?


----------



## Rami00

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me



Omg! What color is this?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Denim and Dior


----------



## averagejoe

CaribeanQueen said:


> Denim and Dior
> View attachment 3098056


----------



## amadea88

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me





CaribeanQueen said:


> Denim and Dior
> View attachment 3098056



Stunning LDs!


----------



## BV Girl

aluvey said:


> Out with my new baby today. My first dior, the miss dior large promenade pouch. My small wallet even fits in it
> 
> View attachment 3039924


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BV Girl

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me


Love!!:heart


----------



## Rami00

CaribeanQueen said:


> Denim and Dior
> View attachment 3098056



Love!!!!


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3095729
> 
> 
> I can never tire of this beauty!


Love it! Always regret not getting this blue de Minuit .


----------



## smudleybear

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me


Yummy plum LD, nice!


----------



## tweeq208

Cant go out without it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## anan

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3099451
> 
> 
> Cant go out without it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


what size is this?


----------



## lahumummatbayli

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3099451
> 
> 
> Cant go out without it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I must get one!!! Looks so cool.


----------



## averagejoe

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3099451
> 
> 
> Cant go out without it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Wow!!! So chic


----------



## tweeq208

anan said:


> what size is this?




It's medium size, perfect for my everyday bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tweeq208

averagejoe said:


> Wow!!! So chic



Your compliment made my day[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tweeq208

lahumummatbayli said:


> I must get one!!! Looks so cool.




Get one soon. It's lighter than chanel boy and this grained calfskin is really really durable


----------



## Dallas_Girl

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3099451
> 
> 
> Cant go out without it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




I love that bag and looks so great on you!!!


----------



## tweeq208

Dallas_Girl said:


> I love that bag and looks so great on you!!!




Thank u so much!!! I fall in deep love with Diorama bags


----------



## mk78

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3096694
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior onboard the flight with me


Oh my word I literally had palpitations looking at this!!!! What colour is this?! Is it prune? This year? Can't stop looking


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Decided to show my Lady some
more love...


----------



## averagejoe

CaribeanQueen said:


> Decided to show my Lady some
> more love...
> View attachment 3100033
> 
> View attachment 3100034
> 
> View attachment 3100029



Very classy!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Aelfaerie said:


> Gorgeous! What color is this?







averagejoe said:


> Is the colour _Plum_?







Rami00 said:


> Omg! What color is this?




Thank you for you comments! I believe it's the Plum color. I love it!


----------



## Kfoorya2

mk78 said:


> Oh my word I literally had palpitations looking at this!!!! What colour is this?! Is it prune? This year? Can't stop looking




Thanks my dear! I am not absolutely sure but I think this is Plum.  I got it on the spot in June from Dubai, it was my first time seeing this color and just couldn't resist!


----------



## doubleh

smudleybear said:


> Dining with my Lady



i really want to tie a twilly on my bag like yours! please let me know how did you tie it? it looks different than the tutorials i could find thanks so much


----------



## diana27arvi

me and my new mini Lady  I'm so obsessed with her.


----------



## baghagg

Superqueen said:


> It is amazing!



Your bag is tdf, and this video is really,  really something else,  simply fabulous!   


Ps. What color is the bag?


----------



## LVLux

So Cool-I own one too in the blue but this pretty pink is making me swoon! 

PS: How did you make the video clip?


----------



## smudleybear

doubleh said:


> i really want to tie a twilly on my bag like yours! please let me know how did you tie it? it looks different than the tutorials i could find thanks so much


Thanks! I just tie all around the handles and a knot in the end.


----------



## smudleybear

diana27arvi said:


> me and my new mini Lady  I'm so obsessed with her.


Your bag is so pretty and your video is sooooo cool.


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> me and my new mini Lady  I'm so obsessed with her.



Wow! I didn't expect a video! So cool!

I LOVE your bag. The Lotus colour goes so wonderfully with the pale gold hardware and chain.


----------



## diana27arvi

LVLux said:


> So Cool-I own one too in the blue but this pretty pink is making me swoon!
> 
> PS: How did you make the video clip?





smudleybear said:


> Your bag is so pretty and your video is sooooo cool.





averagejoe said:


> Wow! I didn't expect a video! So cool!
> 
> I LOVE your bag. The Lotus colour goes so wonderfully with the pale gold hardware and chain.



Thank you so much!! 
I use Picasa to upload my pix to the web and it gives me an option to make GIFs. It's an awesome feature!!


----------



## diana27arvi

Dinner tonight


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> Dinner tonight



Wow! Another very pretty colour!


----------



## loveithateit

diana27arvi said:


> Dinner tonight




So gorgeous!!! What a fabulous color!!!


----------



## loveithateit

CaribeanQueen said:


> Decided to show my Lady some
> more love...
> View attachment 3100033
> 
> View attachment 3100034
> 
> View attachment 3100029




TDF!!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## loveithateit

It was a hot day, going casual w my lady Dior...


----------



## diana27arvi

loveithateit said:


> It was a hot day, going casual w my lady Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116064


Love this color combo!!


----------



## loveithateit

diana27arvi said:


> Love this color combo!!




Thanks Diana27arvi!


----------



## averagejoe

loveithateit said:


> It was a hot day, going casual w my lady Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116064



Beautiful!


----------



## rk4265

loveithateit said:


> It was a hot day, going casual w my lady Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116064


Wow, I'm I love,


----------



## redkitty

loveithateit said:


> It was a hot day, going casual w my lady Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116064




Total [emoji179] great taste in this colour combi and pastels really look good when worn casual too.


----------



## Aelfaerie

loveithateit said:


> It was a hot day, going casual w my lady Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116064



So pretty! You took off the Laduree charms though? :\


----------



## loveithateit

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!







rk4265 said:


> Wow, I'm I love,




Thank you!


----------



## loveithateit

redkitty said:


> Total [emoji179] great taste in this colour combi and pastels really look good when worn casual too.




Thanks and I totally agree about being able to use this color w casual wear.


----------



## loveithateit

Aelfaerie said:


> So pretty! You took off the Laduree charms though? :\



Thank you! Lol yes I did... I wanted to go casual w the bag and felt the charm didn't go w my outfit. [emoji19]


----------



## Slut4Lux

I went to a Dior event today and the SA told me that the prices are increasing from 12 September in Asia, Australia and parts of North America and Europe. Have any of you heard about this? Sucky, coz I'm going to Paris in October and was hoping to score myself a bag or two. Pls let me know if any of you have heard this? 

ps a pic from the event below. I love Dior!
they do everything in style... champagne, bags, shoes, pret ... my favs!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> I went to a Dior event today and the SA told me that the prices are increasing from 12 September in Asia, Australia and parts of North America and Europe. Have any of you heard about this? Sucky, coz I'm going to Paris in October and was hoping to score myself a bag or two. Pls let me know if any of you have heard this?
> 
> ps a pic from the event below. I love Dior!
> they do everything in style... champagne, bags, shoes, pret ... my favs!!!



Wow! Thanks for sharing these pics!

There was a recent price increase in Canada, but that was because the Canadian Dollar has dropped so much.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Slut4Lux said:


> I went to a Dior event today and the SA told me that the prices are increasing from 12 September in Asia, Australia and parts of North America and Europe. Have any of you heard about this? Sucky, coz I'm going to Paris in October and was hoping to score myself a bag or two. Pls let me know if any of you have heard this?
> 
> 
> 
> ps a pic from the event below. I love Dior!
> 
> they do everything in style... champagne, bags, shoes, pret ... my favs!!!




The Diorama took a 10% or so increase last week. SA found out about it the day prior to the increase. I haven't heard her say anything about this overall upcoming one but I would say we're due for one pretty soon given its been a year or so since the last U.S. increase.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.


----------



## smilly

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979



That is Gorgeous! That blue is to die for!


----------



## smilly

diana27arvi said:


> Dinner tonight



The Lady Diors in pastel colors are so pretty! I think they make the bag more suitable for a younger crowd as well!


----------



## crazy8baglady

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979


YESSSSSSS


----------



## smudleybear

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979



Love love love this colour python.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979




WOW!!! You have such an amazing collection. Beautiful blue!!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979



W ~ O ~ W!


----------



## baghagg

thisvnchick said:


> wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979



so gorgeous!!-


----------



## redkitty

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979




Lovely. Reminds me of the deep ocean blue![emoji178] I love exotics as I think they take on colour even better than leather.


----------



## fairchild119

Oops, double entry!


----------



## fairchild119

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979




Your bag is so pretty! And the scarf in the handles, beautiful color combination. Do you use Dior scarves for the handles? Or other brand's will not color transfer?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

That is a head turner!


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979


Gorgeous- such a Sexy Bag!


----------



## loveithateit

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979




So gorgeous!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sorry I am not able to quote everyone, but thank you (everyone) so much for your kind comments  



fairchild119 said:


> Your bag is so pretty! And the scarf in the handles, beautiful color combination. Do you use Dior scarves for the handles? Or other brand's will not color transfer?



I don't really discriminate any brands. I'll use Hermes, LV, Dior and even Coach bandeaus/twilly to wrap my handles; it just depends on what I think is the appropriate color scheme for the bag. On this bag, I believe this scarf is from Coach  I once had a white patent LD that I wrapped with a red scarf. I had it for years and then finally decided to part with it. Of course, when I sold it, I had to remove the handle wraps. To my surprise, no color transfers on the handles. I think as long as you use high quality silk dyed scarves, you should be OK. The point of paying $50-$200+ for a small piece of fabric (which I know sounds ridiculous to others when you say it out loud) is for the quality dyed job. It assures you that the color isn't going to bleed out of the silk fabric with time and use.


----------



## vhelya

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979




OMG..That's so gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fairchild119

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry I am not able to quote everyone, but thank you (everyone) so much for your kind comments
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really discriminate any brands. I'll use Hermes, LV, Dior and even Coach bandeaus/twilly to wrap my handles; it just depends on what I think is the appropriate color scheme for the bag. On this bag, I believe this scarf is from Coach  I once had a white patent LD that I wrapped with a red scarf. I had it for years and then finally decided to part with it. Of course, when I sold it, I had to remove the handle wraps. To my surprise, no color transfers on the handles. I think as long as you use high quality silk dyed scarves, you should be OK. The point of paying $50-$200+ for a small piece of fabric (which I know sounds ridiculous to others when you say it out loud) is for the quality dyed job. It assures you that the color isn't going to bleed out of the silk fabric with time and use.




Thanks for the info. I'm hesitant to wrap the handles of my light colored bags because of fear of color transfer. But I'll try it on my "cheaper" bags first.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979


 love it!!!


----------



## solitudelove

loveithateit said:


> It was a hot day, going casual w my lady Dior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116064



LOVE the tricolour!!!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979



Wow, really love the *POP* color!!

*GORGEOUS + STUNNING*


----------



## Deborah1986

ThisVNchick said:


> Wrong day to use this lovely lady (it's raining) but here's my passenger sapphire lady.
> 
> View attachment 3123979



Wow what a stunning bag !!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3095729
> 
> 
> I can never tire of this beauty!



Beautiful


----------



## lulalula

Hi everyone, just wanted to share these dior pieces that I took with me on a long long long vacation 


dinner wearing a long blazer with the dior badge, and a painted metallic karung miss dior pouch, i was also wearing a pair of marble tribals.



at my cousin's wedding, I was wearing a dior scarf, the asymmetric ear studs, the miss dior knotted four finger ring, and the same miss dior promenade bag.



taking a walk with my mom, wearing a dior top and pants from their resort collection



went sailing, with the miss dior again. this little thing was really handy.  



went shopping and got this fantastic overcoat from the SS15 collection



and then a shirt from the same collection...



and then another shirt from the prefall collection...I just can't get enough of the badges lol



went sailing again, this time wearing the so real sunglasses



well maybe they fit better on a helicopter ride, lol, I also took a miss dior wallet on the ride, it's actually quite roomy, I can put my phone, passport, airline tickets, and money of different kinds all in it.



Finally I'm back. I visited the dior counter and my cute SA snapped this picture while I tried on the new sunglasses. didn't end up getting them but I thought they were really cool. 



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share these dior pieces that I took with me on a long long long vacation
> 
> 
> dinner wearing a long blazer with the dior badge, and a painted metallic karung miss dior pouch, i was also wearing a pair of marble tribals.
> View attachment 3130301
> 
> 
> at my cousin's wedding, I was wearing a dior scarf, the asymmetric ear studs, the miss dior knotted four finger ring, and the same miss dior promenade bag.
> View attachment 3130302
> 
> 
> taking a walk with my mom, wearing a dior top and pants from their resort collection
> View attachment 3130303
> 
> 
> went sailing, with the miss dior again. this little thing was really handy.
> View attachment 3130304
> 
> 
> went shopping and got this fantastic overcoat from the SS15 collection
> View attachment 3130306
> 
> 
> and then a shirt from the same collection...
> View attachment 3130307
> 
> 
> and then another shirt from the prefall collection...I just can't get enough of the badges lol
> View attachment 3130308
> 
> 
> went sailing again, this time wearing the so real sunglasses
> View attachment 3130309
> 
> 
> well maybe they fit better on a helicopter ride, lol, I also took a miss dior wallet on the ride, it's actually quite roomy, I can put my phone, passport, airline tickets, and money of different kinds all in it.
> View attachment 3130312
> 
> 
> Finally I'm back. I visited the dior counter and my cute SA snapped this picture while I tried on the new sunglasses. didn't end up getting them but I thought they were really cool.
> View attachment 3130319
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



 Wow so much Dior goodness in one post!

The long coat from SS15 is so nice. I didn't think much of it from the runway collection, but it really stands out nicely when it's on you.


----------



## lulalula

averagejoe said:


> Wow so much Dior goodness in one post!
> 
> The long coat from SS15 is so nice. I didn't think much of it from the runway collection, but it really stands out nicely when it's on you.



I wasn't a fan of this collection either. I was actually looking for a past season bar jacket which was sold out  But then I saw this, and I wore it out of the store, on a mid-summer day


----------



## honey

lulalula said:


> I wasn't a fan of this collection either. I was actually looking for a past season bar jacket which was sold out  But then I saw this, and I wore it out of the store, on a mid-summer day


Love your post! You have great taste. Everything you chose looks so lovely on you. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aelfaerie

lulalula said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share these dior pieces that I took with me on a long long long vacation
> 
> 
> dinner wearing a long blazer with the dior badge, and a painted metallic karung miss dior pouch, i was also wearing a pair of marble tribals.
> View attachment 3130301
> 
> 
> at my cousin's wedding, I was wearing a dior scarf, the asymmetric ear studs, the miss dior knotted four finger ring, and the same miss dior promenade bag.
> View attachment 3130302
> 
> 
> taking a walk with my mom, wearing a dior top and pants from their resort collection
> View attachment 3130303
> 
> 
> went sailing, with the miss dior again. this little thing was really handy.
> View attachment 3130304
> 
> 
> went shopping and got this fantastic overcoat from the SS15 collection
> View attachment 3130306
> 
> 
> and then a shirt from the same collection...
> View attachment 3130307
> 
> 
> and then another shirt from the prefall collection...I just can't get enough of the badges lol
> View attachment 3130308
> 
> 
> went sailing again, this time wearing the so real sunglasses
> View attachment 3130309
> 
> 
> well maybe they fit better on a helicopter ride, lol, I also took a miss dior wallet on the ride, it's actually quite roomy, I can put my phone, passport, airline tickets, and money of different kinds all in it.
> View attachment 3130312
> 
> 
> Finally I'm back. I visited the dior counter and my cute SA snapped this picture while I tried on the new sunglasses. didn't end up getting them but I thought they were really cool.
> View attachment 3130319
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



So much Dior eye candy in this post! You have great taste.


----------



## Slut4Lux

Took my rouge lady dior out last evening. Used a filter on this pic to capture the real color. No camera does justice to this amazing colour ^^^ this is how it looks in real life, somehow normal cam settings makes it look more pink. Super love contrasting this bag with black/white/grey (solid colour) outfits.

This is the large size, rouge vif colour and gold hardware. 

_ps- sorry blotted out my face for personal reasons. _


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my rouge lady dior out last evening. Used a filter on this pic to capture the real color. No camera does justice to this amazing colour ^^^ this is how it looks in real life, somehow normal cam settings makes it look more pink. Super love contrasting this bag with black/white/grey (solid colour) outfits.
> 
> This is the large size, rouge vif colour and gold hardware.
> 
> _ps- sorry blotted out my face for personal reasons. _



The colour really stands out with your outfit. It's nice to pair brighter colours with black, white, or grey because the brighter colours are really showcased.


----------



## nycmamaofone

My Lady Dior and So Real sunnies. 

Instagram @nycmamaofone


----------



## Tuymiu

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my rouge lady dior out last evening. Used a filter on this pic to capture the real color. No camera does justice to this amazing colour ^^^ this is how it looks in real life, somehow normal cam settings makes it look more pink. Super love contrasting this bag with black/white/grey (solid colour) outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large size, rouge vif colour and gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> _ps- sorry blotted out my face for personal reasons. _




Such a gorgeous Lady Dior!  The color is TDF


----------



## Azua

My new open bar in beige with a dior scarf tied in flower style.

Sad that the weather is gloomy here. Will have to take her out when it is sunny.


----------



## averagejoe

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3134271
> 
> 
> My Lady Dior and So Real sunnies.
> 
> Instagram @nycmamaofone



Nice combo! The So Reals should be called "So Cool"


----------



## averagejoe

Azua said:


> My new open bar in beige with a dior scarf tied in flower style.
> 
> Sad that the weather is gloomy here. Will have to take her out when it is sunny.



Beautiful colour! Congratulations!


----------



## hightea_xx

Azua said:


> My new open bar in beige with a dior scarf tied in flower style.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that the weather is gloomy here. Will have to take her out when it is sunny.




Bag twins!  Love the rose scarf too, so cute!


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Wow..This thread of full of awesome. All the ladies (and their Ladies) are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Thank you! re: LD post earlier.
Some of my other Dior goodies.. 

Miss Dior- Large 
Black
Gold Hardware
Leather interwoven chain

Miss Dior- Large 
Coquelicot- Poppy Color
Silver Hardware
Leather interwoven chain

Issimo
Black MM size
Pink Interior, Bullcalf leather

Will put up my Mise En Dior accessory pieces soon! :buttercup::blossom:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Azua said:


> My new open bar in beige with a dior scarf tied in flower style.
> 
> Sad that the weather is gloomy here. Will have to take her out when it is sunny.


Love the scarf detail Azua &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slut4Lux said:


> Thank you! re: LD post earlier.
> Some of my other Dior goodies..
> 
> Miss Dior- Large
> Black
> Gold Hardware
> Leather interwoven chain
> 
> Miss Dior- Large
> Coquelicot- Poppy Color
> Silver Hardware
> Leather interwoven chain
> 
> Issimo
> Black MM size
> Pink Interior, Bullcalf leather
> 
> Will put up my Mise En Dior accessory pieces soon! :buttercup::blossom:


Gorgeous bags. That coquelicot is lush &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> Thank you! re: LD post earlier.
> Some of my other Dior goodies..
> 
> Miss Dior- Large
> Black
> Gold Hardware
> Leather interwoven chain
> 
> Miss Dior- Large
> Coquelicot- Poppy Color
> Silver Hardware
> Leather interwoven chain
> 
> Issimo
> Black MM size
> Pink Interior, Bullcalf leather
> 
> Will put up my Mise En Dior accessory pieces soon! :buttercup::blossom:



Stunning looks! Congratulations!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Slut4Lux said:


> Thank you! re: LD post earlier.
> Some of my other Dior goodies..
> 
> Miss Dior- Large
> Black
> Gold Hardware
> Leather interwoven chain
> 
> Miss Dior- Large
> Coquelicot- Poppy Color
> Silver Hardware
> Leather interwoven chain
> 
> Issimo
> Black MM size
> Pink Interior, Bullcalf leather
> 
> Will put up my Mise En Dior accessory pieces soon! :buttercup::blossom:



Lovely!


----------



## dlovechanel

Me with my new baby &#10084;

Lady dior mini in rouge vif with champagne gold hardware. I love this colour so much!


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> Me with my new baby &#10084;
> 
> Lady dior mini in rouge vif with champagne gold hardware. I love this colour so much!



It's so adorable yet elegant! Congratulations!


----------



## hightea_xx

Arrived home today after 10 days away for work!  Glad to be back with my new baby!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Arrived home today after 10 days away for work!  Glad to be back with my new baby!
> 
> View attachment 3138962



Gorgeous!!! What a nice souvenir from Toronto


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous!!! What a nice souvenir from Toronto




Thanks!  I certainly wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Bally04138

dlovechanel said:


> Me with my new baby &#10084;
> 
> Lady dior mini in rouge vif with champagne gold hardware. I love this colour so much!


Your bag is adorable! Do you find you wear it much because it's such a bold color? I LOVE the color btw


----------



## dlovechanel

averagejoe said:


> It's so adorable yet elegant! Congratulations!



Thanks averagejoe! I was wanting the black with gold hw at the first time (I pm-ed you to ask your opinion), but when I saw this red! Wow, I fall in love! &#10084;


----------



## dlovechanel

Bally04138 said:


> Your bag is adorable! Do you find you wear it much because it's such a bold color? I LOVE the color btw



Thank you &#128522;
I just bought it 4 days ago and just use it once. I really love the colour. The best red in my opinion. It fits my essential stuff. That pict was taken at airport. These were stuff that I put inside my LD mini and there was still some room to spare.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me. 

Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.

I am loving Dior more and more each day


----------



## pearlgrass

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me.
> 
> Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.
> 
> I am loving Dior more and more each day



Wow, love your post!! 

Happy Birthday


----------



## hightea_xx

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me.
> 
> Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.
> 
> I am loving Dior more and more each day




Wow how lovely!  And happy birthday!!


----------



## averagejoe

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me.
> 
> Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.
> 
> I am loving Dior more and more each day



Congratulations and Happy Birthday! What a nice sweet surprise they had in store for you!


----------



## stormydown

Happy birthday! What a cool celebration!


----------



## casseyelsie

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me.
> 
> Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.
> 
> I am loving Dior more and more each day




Wow! Very impressed with such personal treatment [emoji4]


----------



## smudleybear

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me.
> 
> Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.
> 
> I am loving Dior more and more each day


Congrats on your birthday celebration .


----------



## Aelfaerie

dlovechanel said:


> Thank you &#128522;
> I just bought it 4 days ago and just use it once. I really love the colour. The best red in my opinion. It fits my essential stuff. That pict was taken at airport. These were stuff that I put inside my LD mini and there was still some room to spare.



I love your assortment of SLG goodies. As much as I am a die-hard Dior fan, I have to admit that Vuitton does great canvas SLGs that I don't have to be too careful about, like their key holders and passport covers; definitely eyeing that Chanel cardholder, too.


----------



## Aelfaerie

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me.
> 
> Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.
> 
> I am loving Dior more and more each day



Wow, they pulled out all the stops for you. Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## MsHermesAU

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to Dior yesterday. I was totally caught off-guard by their mini Birthday Surprise for me.
> 
> Brought home with me my new-found love, Be Dior Mini in Black Bulcalf. Beside the utter happiness of welcoming the third member of my Dior Family, I was more overwhelmed by the personal touches of Dior for my special day.
> 
> I am loving Dior more and more each day



WOW that is so kind and thoughtful of your Dior store! Such a beautiful gesture - and happy birthday!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

How lovely 
Congratulations and belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Was at Dior in Sydney today having a play. Look at these beauties.


----------



## cyrill

First outing for my bff baby's birthday party, my new Dior Promenade in Plum! Loving it to bits!


----------



## averagejoe

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3146402
> View attachment 3146404
> View attachment 3146405
> 
> 
> Was at Dior in Sydney today having a play. Look at these beauties.



WOW! Great modelling pics!


----------



## averagejoe

cyrill said:


> First outing for my bff baby's birthday party, my new Dior Promenade in Plum! Loving it to bits!



Such a beautiful plum colour!


----------



## Freckles1

Waiting at the car wash


----------



## averagejoe

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3149774
> 
> Waiting at the car wash



Just lovely! The leather looks so thick and soft!


----------



## goyardlove

cyrill said:


> First outing for my bff baby's birthday party, my new Dior Promenade in Plum! Loving it to bits!


Colour is amazing


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday! What a nice sweet surprise they had in store for you!


 

Thank you so much for all your well wishes.

Current Dior Family :
1) Medium Lady Dior in Black Lambskin
2) Mini Diorissimo in Black Bulcalf Skin (Grainy)
3) Dioramania Black Wallet
4) Mini Be Dior in Black Bulcalf Skin (Grainy)


----------



## dlovechanel

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Thank you so much for all your well wishes.
> 
> Current Dior Family :
> 1) Medium Lady Dior in Black Lambskin
> 2) Mini Diorissimo in Black Bulcalf Skin (Grainy)
> 3) Dioramania Black Wallet
> 4) Mini Be Dior in Black Bulcalf Skin (Grainy)



It seems you really love black colour. Do you plan to add another colours in your collection? Please post the family pict of your Dior collections.


----------



## Freckles1

averagejoe said:


> Just lovely! The leather looks so thick and soft!




Thank you!!!


----------



## cyrill

averagejoe said:


> Such a beautiful plum colour!





goyardlove said:


> Colour is amazing



Thank you


----------



## overcomer

wow ,Dior is so charming,I love it ,your guys are lucky one to own it


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Would love to share my new baby 'Be Dior in mineral blue' [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Would love to share my new baby 'Be Dior in mineral blue' [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3153033


----------



## diordesert99

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Would love to share my new baby 'Be Dior in mineral blue' [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3153033


stunning!!! congrats


----------



## vhelya

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Would love to share my new baby 'Be Dior in mineral blue' [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3153033




Oh my...I wish I can get "be dior" as my 2nd dior bag
Congrats, it's a gorgeous bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cavalla

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Would love to share my new baby 'Be Dior in mineral blue' [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3153033



Haha I can't help when I see your twilly~ We're twilly twins and we have the same spirits of pairing it with our beloved Dior!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

averagejoe said:


>







lee85718 said:


> stunning!!! congrats




Thank you


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

vhelya said:


> Oh my...I wish I can get "be dior" as my 2nd dior bag
> Congrats, it's a gorgeous bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. Show me once you get it please.  I'm saving money for other dior bags too but it's not fastt enough. So many beautiful Dior bags [emoji7]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

cavalla said:


> Haha I can't help when I see your twilly~ We're twilly twins and we have the same spirits of pairing it with our beloved Dior!




Wow, yours is also lovely!!! [emoji7]


----------



## fresh76

My Dior promenade on my way out!


----------



## averagejoe

fresh76 said:


> My Dior promenade on my way out!
> 
> View attachment 3155219



Beautiful!


----------



## vhelya

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Thank you. Show me once you get it please.  I'm saving money for other dior bags too but it's not fastt enough. So many beautiful Dior bags [emoji7]




I'm also saving money for "be dior"..It would be a perfect bag. I hope the price won't increase a lot.

I bought this last year, loving her so much and I always keep it in dust bag when I'm not using it [emoji16]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

vhelya said:


> I'm also saving money for "be dior"..It would be a perfect bag. I hope the price won't increase a lot.
> 
> I bought this last year, loving her so much and I always keep it in dust bag when I'm not using it [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3156070




Yeah, Dior keeps increasing the price. I skipped buying be dior twice and the price went up twice. This time I decide to take it before another increase. Lady dior is a very beautiful bag and really must have one in my collection. Unfortunately I can have only one now so I go for be dior. My next purchase will be lady dior. [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

vhelya said:


> I'm also saving money for "be dior"..It would be a perfect bag. I hope the price won't increase a lot.
> 
> I bought this last year, loving her so much and I always keep it in dust bag when I'm not using it [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3156070



Gorgeous!


----------



## vhelya

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Yeah, Dior keeps increasing the price. I skipped buying be dior twice and the price went up twice. This time I decide to take it before another increase. Lady dior is a very beautiful bag and really must have one in my collection. Unfortunately I can have only one now so I go for be dior. My next purchase will be lady dior. [emoji4]




Yeah, it also happened to me when I bought my Lady Dior last year, I was a bit late and couldn't avoid the price increase..I'm prepared for the price increase on my next purchase for "be dior" just hoping it won't increase so much [emoji120]&#127995;




averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Slut4Lux

Speaking of price increase, does Dior increase its prices at a particular time each year? Heading to Paris in February and im hoping to pickup a few things-- do you think the price would have increased another bit by then? Thanks xx


----------



## Aelfaerie

vhelya said:


> I'm also saving money for "be dior"..It would be a perfect bag. I hope the price won't increase a lot.
> 
> I bought this last year, loving her so much and I always keep it in dust bag when I'm not using it [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3156070



Love your gray twilly! The red looks even more vivid and luxe with the contrasting silk!


----------



## Bearbear6666

Over purple ld



In Dior vip room



My tea party in dior


----------



## vhelya

Aelfaerie said:


> Love your gray twilly! The red looks even more vivid and luxe with the contrasting silk!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## dotty8

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Would love to share my new baby 'Be Dior in mineral blue' [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3153033




Gorgeous combination :okay:


----------



## averagejoe

Bearbear6666 said:


> Over purple ld
> View attachment 3157741
> 
> 
> In Dior vip room
> View attachment 3157742
> 
> 
> My tea party in dior
> View attachment 3157748


----------



## Aelfaerie

Bearbear6666 said:


> Over purple ld
> View attachment 3157741
> 
> 
> In Dior vip room
> View attachment 3157742
> 
> 
> My tea party in dior
> View attachment 3157748



I always forget how versatile the LD is and how it can dress up any outfit! Also, the medium looks deceptively small since you can fit so much inside it.

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Havanese 28

fresh76 said:


> My Dior promenade on my way out!
> 
> View attachment 3155219


Beautiful bag, especially love the black/ gold combo.  It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## vhelya

Bearbear6666 said:


> Over purple ld
> View attachment 3157741
> 
> 
> In Dior vip room
> View attachment 3157742
> 
> 
> My tea party in dior
> View attachment 3157748




So pretty [emoji7]


----------



## cuselover




----------



## vhelya

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3160540




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3160540



WOW! Two beautiful colours!


----------



## casseyelsie

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3160540




Wow 2 lovely colors!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Bearbear6666 said:


> Over purple ld
> View attachment 3157741
> 
> 
> In Dior vip room
> View attachment 3157742
> 
> 
> My tea party in dior
> View attachment 3157748


Gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3160540



Great colours and lush lambskin &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Grey here today....


----------



## Havanese 28

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3160540


Stunning!  Lucky you!


----------



## Havanese 28

Mooshooshoo said:


> Grey here today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160876


Beautiful, elegant shade!


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Grey here today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160876



Beautiful!


----------



## hightea_xx

Mooshooshoo said:


> Grey here today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160876




The lamb skin almost looks like satin in that photo!  Love the color so soft and elegant


----------



## CocoSoCo

Mooshooshoo said:


> Grey here today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160876




Beautiful!!


----------



## amadea88

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3160540



Glorious colors!


----------



## amadea88

Mooshooshoo said:


> Grey here today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160876



Gorgeous gray!


----------



## vhelya

Mooshooshoo said:


> Grey here today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160876




OMG, so gorgeous color..
Love the gray so much, very elegant [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hightea_xx

It's been a while since I did a change room selfie, it's spiked up today (almost 20 degrees!) so it might be the last time I'm wearing so 'little' for 2015!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> It's been a while since I did a change room selfie, it's spiked up today (almost 20 degrees!) so it might be the last time I'm wearing so 'little' for 2015!
> 
> View attachment 3163158



Thanks for sharing! Nice matching tassel charms.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Here is my favourite everyday Diorlite 
I had it stolen in Spain so, found another one in Saudia.


----------



## Freckles1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Here is my favourite everyday Diorlite
> 
> I had it stolen in Spain so, found another one in Saudia.




Love this!!! So cool!!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Here is my favourite everyday Diorlite
> I had it stolen in Spain so, found another one in Saudia.



Beautiful!

Sorry to hear that your original was stolen from you.


----------



## fresh76

hightea_xx said:


> It's been a while since I did a change room selfie, it's spiked up today (almost 20 degrees!) so it might be the last time I'm wearing so 'little' for 2015!
> 
> View attachment 3163158




Love this!! Looking great!! Bag really suits you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful, elegant shade!





averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!





hightea_xx said:


> The lamb skin almost looks like satin in that photo!  Love the color so soft and elegant





CocoSoCo said:


> Beautiful!!





amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous gray!





vhelya said:


> OMG, so gorgeous color..
> Love the gray so much, very elegant [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you all very much. This is probably my most used bag! This shade is just the perfect neutral.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hightea_xx said:


> It's been a while since I did a change room selfie, it's spiked up today (almost 20 degrees!) so it might be the last time I'm wearing so 'little' for 2015!
> 
> View attachment 3163158


Great contemporary look, love it. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Here is my favourite everyday Diorlite
> I had it stolen in Spain so, found another one in Saudia.



Lovely, fun and funky with lots of class


----------



## hightea_xx

Mooshooshoo said:


> Great contemporary look, love it. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

This ostrich diorissimo goes with everything


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This ostrich diorissimo goes with everything



Nice!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you! Dior were very helpful and traced the last one in Saudi, as this was a limited edition. 
I like that it is a playful Dior, a rare combination and perfect for a casual everyday look


----------



## honey

Your sneakers are super cute!!!!![emoji177]


----------



## Sonia CC

Sunday look


----------



## hightea_xx

An oldie but goodie: Belt Bag (from 2007!) one of my first Dior SLGs!  It's kind of come apart over the years (the belt broke at the clasp and one of the belt loops needed mending recently) but I've been able to DYI save it (with a new belt and a some stitching)!  It reminds me of the early 2000s a la Carrie Bradshaw x Gucci belt pouch


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> An oldie but goodie: Belt Bag (from 2007!) one of my first Dior SLGs!  It's kind of come apart over the years (the belt broke at the clasp and one of the belt loops needed mending recently) but I've been able to DYI save it (with a new belt and a some stitching)!  It reminds me of the early 2000s a la Carrie Bradshaw x Gucci belt pouch
> 
> View attachment 3168266



I copied this to the Dudes and their Diors thread. Nice to see this style again.


----------



## smudleybear

Diorissimo all jazz up at Dior for a visit after a long time.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Diorissimo all jazz up at Dior for a visit after a long time.



You got a fur pom pom to go with it!


----------



## Christofle

smudleybear said:


> Diorissimo all jazz up at Dior for a visit after a long time.



Awesome stuff :O


----------



## KellyCoCo

Wearing my pochette for Halloween day/ night, thought it was the perfect bag for my all black look, in patent red.


----------



## averagejoe

KellyCoCo said:


> Wearing my pochette for Halloween day/ night, thought it was the perfect bag for my all black look, in patent red.



Nice to see the New Lock again. It was the one that started Dior's success in the Promenade series of bags.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

KellyCoCo said:


> Wearing my pochette for Halloween day/ night, thought it was the perfect bag for my all black look, in patent red.


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about the other day!


----------



## baghagg

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about the other day!
> 
> View attachment 3176306



LOVE it! !!  Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## honey

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about the other day!
> 
> View attachment 3176306




Looks great on you! Love [emoji177] the colour.


----------



## hightea_xx

baghagg said:


> LOVE it! !!  Congrats on this beauty!




Thanks!  And it is the large.



honey said:


> Looks great on you! Love [emoji177] the colour.




Thank you!!  I have a thing for blue lol


----------



## diana27arvi

My Lady and I went to the park


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I went to the park



Beautiful colour!


----------



## diana27arvi

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful colour!


Thank you!!! I'm usually a bolder color kind of person but I love how the patent makes the purple so much prettier.


----------



## hightea_xx

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I went to the park




Love this!  The styling is so on point too, love the contrasting colours, really makes the purple pop!


----------



## Tuymiu

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I went to the park




Such a gorgeous purple LD!


----------



## Chloe_c

First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.  
Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.


----------



## vhelya

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about the other day!
> 
> View attachment 3176306







Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.




What a lovely bag you have there [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vhelya

smudleybear said:


> Diorissimo all jazz up at Dior for a visit after a long time.




Love the blue color so much [emoji7]


----------



## vhelya

diana27arvi said:


> My Lady and I went to the park







hightea_xx said:


> Love this!  The styling is so on point too, love the contrasting colours, really makes the purple pop!




+1 [emoji4]


----------



## vhelya

KellyCoCo said:


> Wearing my pochette for Halloween day/ night, thought it was the perfect bag for my all black look, in patent red.




Love the pochette, it's gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Chloe_c

vhelya said:


> What a lovely bag you have there [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, vhelya!


----------



## diana27arvi

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.


That is one elegant color, she's a beauty!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.



This is so beautiful! And that plum color is so dreamy.


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.



Stunning way to accessorize the bag!


----------



## diordesert99

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.


whoooo that color is tdf. your bag is stunning!


----------



## Chloe_c

diana27arvi said:


> That is one elegant color, she's a beauty!!



Thank you, diana27arvi!



Aelfaerie said:


> This is so beautiful! And that plum color is so dreamy.



Thank you, Aelfaerie!



averagejoe said:


> Stunning way to accessorize the bag!



Thank you, AJ! Yeah, this necklace is so versatile and useful. 



lee85718 said:


> whoooo that color is tdf. your bag is stunning!



Thank you, lee85718!


----------



## AvrilShower

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.



The extreme of feminine! Lady Dior makes me feel so lady!!!


----------



## amn3

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Chloe_c

AvrilShower said:


> The extreme of feminine! Lady Dior makes me feel so lady!!!





amn3 said:


> Absolutely stunning!



Thank you both for your kind words!


----------



## cyrill

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## fairchild119

Chloe_c said:


> First time carrying my new Lady Dior in Plum. Gosh I love this colour.
> Using a Mise En Dior necklace as a bag charm.



Your LD has a very beautiful color.


----------



## Chloe_c

cyrill said:


> Absolutely beautiful!





fairchild119 said:


> Your LD has a very beautiful color.



Thank you, cyrill and fairchild119!


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> Please share pictures with us when you receive it!




It's not fun anymore and will be less excitment if I need to wait until next year..So I asked my friend to ship out and this is what I received today (full of excitement [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38])


----------



## averagejoe

vhelya said:


> It's not fun anymore and will be less excitment if I need to wait until next year..So I asked my friend to ship out and this is what I received today (full of excitement [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38])
> 
> View attachment 3190188
> View attachment 3190189



WOW! Beautiful and sophisticated! Congratulations!


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Beautiful and sophisticated! Congratulations!




Thanks averagejoe [emoji4]

Love this bag so much, the size is almost the same size with medium LD but it's deeper and can put more stuffs inside.
You're right about this bag that it has a great functionality..

It's also quite light and I love the shape of this bag. It gives a new feel of a Dior bag and it's unique and different style from most of the bags I've ever seen [emoji1]


----------



## hightea_xx

vhelya said:


> It's not fun anymore and will be less excitment if I need to wait until next year..So I asked my friend to ship out and this is what I received today (full of excitement [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38])
> 
> View attachment 3190188
> View attachment 3190189




This is the small size eh?  Bag siblings!!! Lol


----------



## vhelya

hightea_xx said:


> This is the small size eh?  Bag siblings!!! Lol




Yeah ours are siblings[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
I didn't go for the large, saw the measurement and think it maybe too big for me..The small one is just nice [emoji1]

You inspired me to get this design [emoji38]
I was so much interested when I saw your post of your bag [emoji16]


----------



## hightea_xx

vhelya said:


> Yeah ours are siblings[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
> I didn't go for the large, saw the measurement and think it maybe too big for me..The small one is just nice [emoji1]
> 
> You inspired me to get this design [emoji38]
> I was so much interested when I saw your post of your bag [emoji16]




I'm so glad I was able to influence you [emoji48]

Any modelling pics!  I didn't see the small, we don't stock them up here in Canada it seems


----------



## vhelya

hightea_xx said:


> I'm so glad I was able to influence you [emoji48]
> 
> Any modelling pics!  I didn't see the small, we don't stock them up here in Canada it seems




This is a bit embarrassing because I don't have any good mirror to take pic..Only one in the bathroom [emoji28]
Please excuse my bad background photo, I will take pics again when I'm going out [emoji13]




Comparing the size with my medium LD




With the long strap (I don't really like to use longer strap though but i doesn't look bad also [emoji4])


----------



## vhelya

Xglitterbarbiex said:


> My First Lady Dior, a bday present from my husband. [emoji7]




Congrats, u have a great present and great hubby [emoji4]
It's stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
LD is always my favourite bag from Dior [emoji1]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I live in a very hot climate. Dior handbags and shoes are essential for survival here


----------



## AvrilShower

vhelya said:


> This is a bit embarrassing because I don't have any good mirror to take pic..Only one in the bathroom [emoji28]
> Please excuse my bad background photo, I will take pics again when I'm going out [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3191168
> 
> 
> Comparing the size with my medium LD
> 
> View attachment 3191169
> 
> 
> With the long strap (I don't really like to use longer strap though but i doesn't look bad also [emoji4])



lovely pics vhelya, both bags look great on you! thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live in a very hot climate. Dior handbags and shoes are essential for survival here



Oh, you are a lucky lady! Love hot climate and Dior bags!!!


----------



## honey

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live in a very hot climate. Dior handbags and shoes are essential for survival here




Cute shoes!!


----------



## vhelya

AvrilShower said:


> lovely pics vhelya, both bags look great on you! thank you so much for sharing!!!




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; Thank you AvrilShower [emoji1]


----------



## vhelya

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live in a very hot climate. Dior handbags and shoes are essential for survival here




Lovely [emoji7]


----------



## hightea_xx

vhelya said:


> This is a bit embarrassing because I don't have any good mirror to take pic..Only one in the bathroom [emoji28]
> Please excuse my bad background photo, I will take pics again when I'm going out [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3191168
> 
> 
> Comparing the size with my medium LD
> 
> View attachment 3191169
> 
> 
> With the long strap (I don't really like to use longer strap though but i doesn't look bad also [emoji4])




Thanks for the comparison, it looks good!!


----------



## vhelya

You're welcome hightea [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Today going out for the first time [emoji1]


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live in a very hot climate. Dior handbags and shoes are essential for survival here



WOW! Love your outfit!


----------



## averagejoe

vhelya said:


> You're welcome hightea [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Today going out for the first time [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3192186
> 
> View attachment 3192187



Congratulations on your beautiful new Dior Open Bar! Thanks for sharing such amazing modelling pics!


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new Dior Open Bar! Thanks for sharing such amazing modelling pics!




Aaww thanks so much averagejoe [emoji5]&#65039;
My pleasure to share with everyone [emoji1]


----------



## lililvluv

Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
Love it!


----------



## AvrilShower

lililvluv said:


> Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3195854



Gorgeous!
This summer I got a bordeaux color for the same bag. Had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## ak3

lililvluv said:


> Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3195854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Pretty bag!


----------



## Babybear_bags

lililvluv said:


> Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3195854




Very pretty! Is this the opaline (grey) color with light champagne gold hardware?


----------



## averagejoe

lililvluv said:


> Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3195854



It looks DIVINE in your picture!


----------



## diordesert99

Celebrating my engagement with my ladies and my Lady


----------



## Freckles1

lee85718 said:


> View attachment 3196766
> 
> 
> Celebrating my engagement with my ladies and my Lady




Congratulations on your engagement!! Your Lady is gorgeous!!
So is that bling [emoji12][emoji12]!!!


----------



## diordesert99

Freckles1 said:


> Congratulations on your engagement!! Your Lady is gorgeous!!
> So is that bling [emoji12][emoji12]!!!




Thank you so much !!!


----------



## averagejoe

lee85718 said:


> View attachment 3196766
> 
> 
> Celebrating my engagement with my ladies and my Lady



Congratulations on your engagement! And beautiful Lady Dior bag!


----------



## lililvluv

AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous!
> This summer I got a bordeaux color for the same bag. Had a lot of fun with it.



Thank you! I'm loving mine, thinking of getting another in a darker shade


----------



## lililvluv

ak3 said:


> lililvluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3195854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear!
Click to expand...


----------



## lililvluv

Babybear_bags said:


> Very pretty! Is this the opaline (grey) color with light champagne gold hardware?



Hi Babybear_bags! I'm not sure about the color name, but it's grey with a shimmer and has light champagne gold hardware. Got her in Nov 2014. Maybe averagejoe can chime in


----------



## lililvluv

averagejoe said:


> It looks DIVINE in your picture!


She is a beauty! I love Dior grey


----------



## diordesert99

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your engagement! And beautiful Lady Dior bag!




Thank you averagejoe!!!


----------



## vhelya

lililvluv said:


> Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3195854




Very pretty..Love the grey color, looks very elegant [emoji7]


----------



## vhelya

lee85718 said:


> View attachment 3196766
> 
> 
> Celebrating my engagement with my ladies and my Lady




Congrats [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
Love ur lady [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## purplepoodles

lililvluv said:


> Finally took her out after a year [emoji7]
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3195854




Beautiful worth the wait. Love it too! 

Lol. I do the same thing. Timing is everything.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Isn't she beautiful?



She IS! WOW!!!


----------



## cocolv

I do not own one Dior (LV & Chanel girl) but all you guys have great taste. These bags are beautiful. I just love "mod shots" when these bags are used in the real world. I may have to join the club. &#129303;


----------



## vhelya

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Isn't she beautiful?




Where did u get this? 
She is not only beautiful, she is AMAZING [emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## averagejoe

cocolv said:


> I do not own one Dior (LV & Chanel girl) but all you guys have great taste. These bags are beautiful. I just love "mod shots" when these bags are used in the real world. I may have to join the club. &#129303;



Aren't Dior bags so pretty? It's hard not to fall in love with the brand.


----------



## averagejoe

vhelya said:


> Where did u get this?



This Lady Dior is from the Cruise 2013 collection so it will only be available from the second-hand market now.


----------



## vhelya

cocolv said:


> I do not own one Dior (LV & Chanel girl) but all you guys have great taste. These bags are beautiful. I just love "mod shots" when these bags are used in the real world. I may have to join the club. &#129303;






averagejoe said:


> Aren't Dior bags so pretty? It's hard not to fall in love with the brand.




Totally agree with averagejoe..Before I bought my first Dior bag, I was planning to buy an LV bag but when I stepped to the Dior boutique, I just couldn't resist [emoji13]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

That's right, it's 2 years old. I like limited edition bags. They found it for me in Europe, there were only a few


----------



## CocoSoCo

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Isn't she beautiful?




Stunning! What an amazing bag.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

This galuchat mini dior is my evening fave


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This galuchat mini dior is my evening fave



Very unique and sparkly!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Very unique and sparkly!



Thank you averagejoe. Nice to get an expert approval


----------



## diordesert99

vhelya said:


> Congrats [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> Love ur lady [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you vhelya!!!


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Isn't she beautiful?



She is STUNNING!! beautiful bag


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> This Lady Dior is from the Cruise 2013 collection so it will only be available from the second-hand market now.






Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's right, it's 2 years old. I like limited edition bags. They found it for me in Europe, there were only a few




Oh I see..Congrats on your beauty [emoji4]
It's hard to get a limited edition bag, even in 2nd hand market, the design won't be always available. I think rarely people will sell their limited edition bags [emoji16]


----------



## rk4265

My new to me baby shopping at target


----------



## Havanese 28

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target


What a fabulous color!  Congrats!


----------



## baghagg

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target



Target carts never looked so glamorous!   Beautiful bag,  congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target



What a beauty! Congratulations!!! The leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## GemsBerry

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target



Your bag is stunning, makes me want one


----------



## hightea_xx

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target




In the baby seat where she belongs!!!


----------



## rk4265

GemsBerry said:


> Your bag is stunning, makes me want one







averagejoe said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations!!! The leather is so gorgeous!







baghagg said:


> Target carts never looked so glamorous!   Beautiful bag,  congrats!







Havanese 28 said:


> What a fabulous color!  Congrats!







hightea_xx said:


> In the baby seat where she belongs!!!




Thank you guys and hightea, you made me lol!


----------



## chitzabelle

I brought her out for tea!


----------



## averagejoe

chitzabelle said:


> View attachment 3202857
> 
> 
> I brought her out for tea!



So pretty and classic!


----------



## AvrilShower

chitzabelle said:


> View attachment 3202857
> 
> 
> I brought her out for tea!



So chic! Love those minis!


----------



## AvrilShower

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target



I am sure you had a lot of fun shopping with your beautiful bag!!!&#128525;


----------



## chitzabelle

averagejoe said:


> So pretty and classic!




Thanks, averagejoe.  I just noticed that my post got duplicated in the Lady Dior reference thread but I am quite sure I didn't post it there.  Both posts were published at the same time I think?  Is that normal?




AvrilShower said:


> So chic! Love those minis!




Thanks, AvrilShower!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target


Love the color


----------



## Deborah1986

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## Deborah1986

chitzabelle said:


> View attachment 3202857
> 
> 
> I brought her out for tea!



beautiful bag !


----------



## AvrilShower

My small Dior bag. Bought it in Paris this summer. It looks great and I was told this is their new color for the fall. It is a bit small for me so I didn't use it much. My DH is suggesting me to sell it.
Hoping to get a precious skin bag for the Jan trip. 
Thanks for letting me share &#128522;


----------



## Sherry1900

Waiting at 4S Shop  [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]


----------



## HummingBird1

chitzabelle said:


> View attachment 3202857
> 
> 
> I brought her out for tea!


So Pretty!


----------



## Sherry1900

HummingBird1 said:


> So Pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3206367
> 
> 
> Waiting at 4S Shop  [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]



Wow! These two colours are stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

AvrilShower said:


> My small Dior bag. Bought it in Paris this summer. It looks great and I was told this is their new color for the fall. It is a bit small for me so I didn't use it much. My DH is suggesting me to sell it.
> Hoping to get a precious skin bag for the Jan trip.
> Thanks for letting me share &#128522;



I suggest trying to use it. I think you'll end up loving it and just get used to travelling with less.

This is a great go-to bag for errands, evenings, shopping...practically everything.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my rouge lady dior out last evening. Used a filter on this pic to capture the real color. No camera does justice to this amazing colour ^^^ this is how it looks in real life, somehow normal cam settings makes it look more pink. Super love contrasting this bag with black/white/grey (solid colour) outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large size, rouge vif colour and gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> _ps- sorry blotted out my face for personal reasons. _




Is this patent leather or lambskin? Cant really tell from the picture.

Have you had any problems with the color transfer?


----------



## vhelya

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3206367
> 
> 
> Waiting at 4S Shop  [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]




The color is so fun..Love both [emoji7]


----------



## vhelya

chitzabelle said:


> View attachment 3202857
> 
> 
> I brought her out for tea!




Love the mini, she is so cute [emoji8]


----------



## vhelya

rk4265 said:


> My new to me baby shopping at target




Beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## Slut4Lux

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Is this patent leather or lambskin? Cant really tell from the picture.
> 
> Have you had any problems with the color transfer?



Its lambskin. No, I haven't had any colour transfer, its a pretty bright red so wouldn't show easily. To be fair, I haven't used the bag much as its lambskin and kinda delicate, but I dont ever worry about colour transfer with this bag. 

Its a gorgeous red, with the GHW.


----------



## chitzabelle

vhelya said:


> Love the mini, she is so cute [emoji8]


 


HummingBird1 said:


> So Pretty!






Deborah1986 said:


> beautiful bag !




Thank you, ladies, and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sherry1900

vhelya said:


> The color is so fun..Love both [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Sherry1900

averagejoe said:


> Wow! These two colours are stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3206367
> 
> 
> Waiting at 4S Shop  [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]


Fabulous colour combo


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dior lambskin sneakers and small (old shape) patent soft today...


----------



## vhelya

Mooshooshoo said:


> Dior lambskin sneakers and small (old shape) patent soft today...




Wow stunning color, love the blue and red with the white fur there [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Dior lambskin sneakers and small (old shape) patent soft today...



Nice combination!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

All SS15 and some cruise


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lady Dior Lizard


----------



## Christofle

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lady Dior Lizard



 Your LD's colour is out of this world!


----------



## rk4265

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lady Dior Lizard




Omg I am so jealous!! Love love [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you ladies )


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> All SS15 and some cruise





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lady Dior Lizard



WHOA!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lady Dior Lizard




Amazing look!!!


----------



## diordesert99

Sheikha Latifa said:


> All SS15 and some cruise





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lady Dior Lizard



All your looks are just tdf!


----------



## anitalilac

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3206367
> 
> 
> Waiting at 4S Shop  [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]


----------



## amadea88

Mooshooshoo said:


> Dior lambskin sneakers and small (old shape) patent soft today...



Gorgeous colors


----------



## amadea88

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lady Dior Lizard



Beautiful bag, that color is TDF!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

vhelya said:


> Wow stunning color, love the blue and red with the white fur there [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





averagejoe said:


> Nice combination!





amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous colors



Thank you all very much


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sheikha Latifa said:


> All SS15 and some cruise





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lady Dior Lizard



Gorgeous outfits on both counts


----------



## Lake4

Friends, please help me choose between these three handbags. Really appreciate your help as it is a lot of money  the LV is gold/Mordore vernis Montaigne. The Chanel is lamb skin. The Lady Dior is limited edition with pale/rose gold hardware cannage on calfskin. Help!


----------



## elito

for the beauty- lady Dior
For functionality- LV Montaigne


----------



## Christofle

elito said:


> for the beauty- lady Dior
> For functionality- LV Montaigne



+1 They are very different types of bags, especially the Chanel flap. 

The LV is very casual and functional.
The Dior is refined,elegant and avant-garde. 
The Chanel is "dainty" and dressy.


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Friends, please help me choose between these three handbags. Really appreciate your help as it is a lot of money  the LV is gold/Mordore vernis Montaigne. The Chanel is lamb skin. The Lady Dior is limited edition with pale/rose gold hardware cannage on calfskin. Help!



Oh dear. This is a hard choice.

I like the Montaigne but the Chanel and Dior win in this case.

As for the two, I guess it depends on which colour you like more. The Dior looks divine (and is also quite rare so it will sell out very soon). The Chanel is really pretty.


----------



## ak3

Lake4 said:


> Friends, please help me choose between these three handbags. Really appreciate your help as it is a lot of money  the LV is gold/Mordore vernis Montaigne. The Chanel is lamb skin. The Lady Dior is limited edition with pale/rose gold hardware cannage on calfskin. Help!



Chanel, then Dior and I'm not a fan of lv.


----------



## lara parlak

Lake4 said:


> Friends, please help me choose between these three handbags. Really appreciate your help as it is a lot of money  the LV is gold/Mordore vernis Montaigne. The Chanel is lamb skin. The Lady Dior is limited edition with pale/rose gold hardware cannage on calfskin. Help!


chanel


----------



## vhelya

Lake4 said:


> Friends, please help me choose between these three handbags. Really appreciate your help as it is a lot of money  the LV is gold/Mordore vernis Montaigne. The Chanel is lamb skin. The Lady Dior is limited edition with pale/rose gold hardware cannage on calfskin. Help!







elito said:


> for the beauty- lady Dior
> 
> For functionality- LV Montaigne




Same opinion with elito [emoji1]
I don't know why but I feel really hard to love Chanel, maybe I prefer the design which is not many people carry around [emoji16]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

vhelya said:


> Same opinion with elito [emoji1]
> I don't know why but I feel really hard to love Chanel, maybe I prefer the design which is not many people carry around [emoji16]


Totally agree. With the LV and Chanel, you are going to be one of many. If you buy that limited edition Dior, you are going to be one of the very few proud owners


----------



## Lake4

Dear super awesome friends at TPF, you guys have truly helped me with your honest opinions. Will post a photo of my choice really soon, perhaps today. Untill then it's suspense! 
Also, the Montaigne has the same hand held structural feel of the Dior but it is very functional. What do you guys think of the alma instead of the Montaigne?


----------



## Havanese 28

Lake4 said:


> Dear super awesome friends at TPF, you guys have truly helped me with your honest opinions. Will post a photo of my choice really soon, perhaps today. Untill then it's suspense!
> Also, the Montaigne has the same hand held structural feel of the Dior but it is very functional. What do you guys think of the alma instead of the Montaigne?


I'd choose Alma, it's so chic and sophisticated, and it will forever be a classic.


----------



## Havanese 28

Of your three original choices, definitely Lady Dior!  I do like Montaigne, but prefer that bag in empreinte leather.  LV Alma is ahead of Montaigne for me.  As for Chanel, I love the Reissue best.  Good luck choosing!


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Dear super awesome friends at TPF, you guys have truly helped me with your honest opinions. Will post a photo of my choice really soon, perhaps today. Untill then it's suspense!
> Also, the Montaigne has the same hand held structural feel of the Dior but it is very functional. What do you guys think of the alma instead of the Montaigne?



The Alma is more iconic than the Montaigne, so if you are deciding between the two LVs, go with the Alma.


----------



## Lake4

That's the thing, the LV boutique seemed to be really excited to sell the Montaigne to me, which I've purchased and I'm trying it out. I can swap it for the Alma which is cheaper than the new Montaigne vernis. So I'll be saving a pretty penny  if I get the alma. I too thought that the alam was iconic and well more common too. What say you,jury?


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> That's the thing, the LV boutique seemed to be really excited to sell the Montaigne to me, which I've purchased and I'm trying it out. I can swap it for the Alma which is cheaper than the new Montaigne vernis. So I'll be saving a pretty penny  if I get the alma. I too thought that the alam was iconic and well more common too. What say you,jury?



Maybe that's why the boutique pushed it to you (higher price point). 

Get the Alma. It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Celinia

Can't decide between red and black lady Dior both in patent leather and medium size &#128582;&#127995;


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> Maybe that's why the boutique pushed it to you (higher price point).
> 
> Get the Alma. It's a beautiful bag.



Ok folks, here goes my final choice between the three. Drumroll please,.....
Well I actually picked tow out of the three and now I can't eat. Which is fine, I'll just look at the Dior when I'm hungry  still on the fence about swapping the Montaigne for the Alma. What do u think after this photo? Get the alma? Not get the alma? AverageJoe you make a valid point!


----------



## Lake4

Celinia said:


> Can't decide between red and black lady Dior both in patent leather and medium size &#128582;&#127995;



Personally I prefer the red, cuz it's the color of life and is robust. Sometimes I'll wear the LV Montana in Pomme red and it's simply divine. Different look and brand I know, but red just stands out, if that's what you were going for. Good luck!


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Ok folks, here goes my final choice between the three. Drumroll please,.....
> Well I actually picked tow out of the three and now I can't eat. Which is fine, I'll just look at the Dior when I'm hungry  still on the fence about swapping the Montaigne for the Alma. What do u think after this photo? Get the alma? Not get the alma? AverageJoe you make a valid point!



If you get the Dior, then are you going to return the Montaigne?

The Lady Dior is GORGEOUS, especially in gold. I recommend that. You'll turn a lot of heads with the Dior. It is absolutely divine!


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> If you get the Dior, then are you going to return the Montaigne?
> 
> The Lady Dior is GORGEOUS, especially in gold. I recommend that. You'll turn a lot of heads with the Dior. It is absolutely divine!


I bought both the handbags and no, I won't be returning the Dior. Just need to choose between keeping the Montaigne or swapping it with the Alma. The Dior stays no matter what. It was specially ordered for me from somewhere in North America and they are only showing for one more.


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> If you get the Dior, then are you going to return the Montaigne?
> 
> The Lady Dior is GORGEOUS, especially in gold. I recommend that. You'll turn a lot of heads with the Dior. It is absolutely divine!



Also, thank you for the kind words AverageJoe. This is just a photo from the Dior Boutique before they packed it beautifully. Will post mod shots soon


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> I bought both the handbags and no, I won't be returning the Dior. Just need to choose between keeping the Montaigne or swapping it with the Alma. The Dior stays no matter what. It was specially ordered for me from somewhere in North America and they are only showing for one more.



Thank goodness. Yeah that Lady Dior is a rare (and stunningly beautiful) piece. You won't bump into someone else with the same bag. Congratulations, by the way!

The Alma looks more stunning in Vernis than the Montaigne. While I prefer the functionality of the Montaigne, the Alma is definitely a shocker in Vernis. Which Vernis colour were you going to get the Alma in? The Amarante and the Cherry are drop-dead gorgeous reds for the Alma, except I don't know if you like red.


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Also, thank you for the kind words AverageJoe. This is just a photo from the Dior Boutique before they packed it beautifully. Will post mod shots soon



Looking forward to your pictures!  I'll have to add them to our Reference Library for people to drool over when they look up the Lady Dior.


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> Looking forward to your pictures!  I'll have to add them to our Reference Library for people to drool over when they look up the Lady Dior.



Well, I need your help in deciding about the LV bags. I own the pomme red LV Montana vernis. If I go for the Alma it'll be the same gold mordore color as the one in the photo of the Montaigne. Should I go thru the excercise of swapping the LV bags? Or should I sit tight? I do use a kate spade for grocery and errands in the same alma shape though....yeah, I know. No comparison.


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Well, I need your help in deciding about the LV bags. I own the pomme red LV Montana vernis. If I go for the Alma it'll be the same gold mordore color as the one in the photo of the Montaigne. Should I go thru the excercise of swapping the LV bags? Or should I sit tight? I do use a kate spade for grocery and errands in the same alma shape though....yeah, I know. No comparison.



Hmmm...I think that the Montaigne looks better in grained leather. For some reason, the Alma looks better than the Montaigne in vernis. I think it's because the Montaigne looks more user-friendly (almost veering towards a work/errand bag), so it looks better in a softer leather. The Alma looks more structured and lady-like, so it looks great in Vernis.

So my vote is still for the Alma, especially since you are choosing Vernis instead of Empreinte leather.


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> Looking forward to your pictures!  I'll have to add them to our Reference Library for people to drool over when they look up the Lady Dior.





averagejoe said:


> Hmmm...I think that the Montaigne looks better in grained leather. For some reason, the Alma looks better than the Montaigne in vernis. I think it's because the Montaigne looks more user-friendly (almost veering towards a work/errand bag), so it looks better in a softer leather. The Alma looks more structured and lady-like, so it looks great in Vernis.
> 
> So my vote is still for the Alma, especially since you are choosing Vernis instead of Empreinte leather.



You certainly gave me something to think about,...no matter which LV I go with, it'll be used as a less formal everyday bag. Yes, it has to be vernis  it also has to be the gold vernis or my life will have no meaning


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> Hmmm...I think that the Montaigne looks better in grained leather. For some reason, the Alma looks better than the Montaigne in vernis. I think it's because the Montaigne looks more user-friendly (almost veering towards a work/errand bag), so it looks better in a softer leather. The Alma looks more structured and lady-like, so it looks great in Vernis.
> 
> 
> 
> So my vote is still for the Alma, especially since you are choosing Vernis instead of Empreinte leather.




+1
I love the design of montaigne but from the pic I do feel the alma vernis is better than montaigne.


----------



## vhelya

Lake4 said:


> Ok folks, here goes my final choice between the three. Drumroll please,.....
> 
> Well I actually picked tow out of the three and now I can't eat. Which is fine, I'll just look at the Dior when I'm hungry  still on the fence about swapping the Montaigne for the Alma. What do u think after this photo? Get the alma? Not get the alma? AverageJoe you make a valid point!




The lady dior is SUPER Gorgeous
I can't take my eyes off it


----------



## Havanese 28

Lake4 said:


> Ok folks, here goes my final choice between the three. Drumroll please,.....
> Well I actually picked tow out of the three and now I can't eat. Which is fine, I'll just look at the Dior when I'm hungry  still on the fence about swapping the Montaigne for the Alma. What do u think after this photo? Get the alma? Not get the alma? AverageJoe you make a valid point!


That Dior is simply stunning, and so very special!  As for the Montaigne, I only like that style in empreinte leather.  The Alma is such a gorgeous classic and it really is spectacular in Vernis.  Follow your heart!  Congrats on your lovely Lady Dior!


----------



## Lake4

Havanese 28 said:


> That Dior is simply stunning, and so very special!  As for the Montaigne, I only like that style in empreinte leather.  The Alma is such a gorgeous classic and it really is spectacular in Vernis.  Follow your heart!  Congrats on your lovely Lady Dior!



All of you are amazing in helping me through this journey! The thing is, if I were to follow my heart, I'd just keep the Montaigne due to its structured squarish frame and its strap to wear it cross body as well, as well as handheld. However almost everyone I know has asked me to swap it for the Alma. Will visit boutique today and see if I can bring myself to return the Montaigne. Also, a very weird thing I'll share is that, it's price and its numeric LV tag in the pocket has my birthday numbers in it  yeah, I know I'm really weird. Is that a sign?


----------



## Havanese 28

Lake4 said:


> All of you are amazing in helping me through this journey! The thing is, if I were to follow my heart, I'd just keep the Montaigne due to its structured squarish frame and its strap to wear it cross body as well, as well as handheld. However almost everyone I know has asked me to swap it for the Alma. Will visit boutique today and see if I can bring myself to return the Montaigne. Also, a very weird thing I'll share is that, it's price and its numeric LV tag in the pocket has my birthday numbers in it  yeah, I know I'm really weird. Is that a sign?


Not weird at all!  I'm exactly the same way, if I perceive something as a sign, it has significance!  If you love the Montaigne, keep it.  It's a gorgeous bag and a very versatile style, as you mentioned, with the different carrying options and the interior organization.  If something is " forced" you won't wear it as often or love it as much.  Often times my SA will tell me a particular bag style isn't right for me and steer me to a different choice.  Whenever I don't follow my instinct, I always regret the choice and end up purchasing what I was initially drawn to eventually.  Personal style is powerful.  Enjoy your beautiful bags, they are amazing!


----------



## Lake4

Dear all, thank you for your immense support and wonderful detailed feedback. Here is how my purchases stand. I decided to go with the Alma in LV cuz miraculously I found my birthday sequence in the authenticity tag of the Alma as well  (probably the same batch) stick with the gold? Or go for the Amarante?


----------



## Lake4

Here's the other one of the Lady!


----------



## Lake4

Also sharing another photo of a Chanel I got as a gift. However nothing makes my blood rush faster than the Lady Dior!


----------



## vhelya

Lake4 said:


> Dear all, thank you for your immense support and wonderful detailed feedback. Here is how my purchases stand. I decided to go with the Alma in LV cuz miraculously I found my birthday sequence in the authenticity tag of the Alma as well  (probably the same batch) stick with the gold? Or go for the Amarante?







Lake4 said:


> Also sharing another photo of a Chanel I got as a gift. However nothing makes my blood rush faster than the Lady Dior!




Wonderful! Congratulations, all  bags are gorgeous..
The Lady Dior is really to die for..

As for the alma, follow your heart which made you kept think about it, if u love gold color just keep the gold one [emoji1]


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Dear all, thank you for your immense support and wonderful detailed feedback. Here is how my purchases stand. I decided to go with the Alma in LV cuz miraculously I found my birthday sequence in the authenticity tag of the Alma as well  (probably the same batch) stick with the gold? Or go for the Amarante?



Super stunning! Congratulations!

I like the sultry look of the Amarante, so I suggest that instead, but it depends on what draws you the most. If this gold Vernis was the colour that got your attention initially, then maybe it's the best choice for you.


----------



## smudleybear

Lake4 said:


> Dear all, thank you for your immense support and wonderful detailed feedback. Here is how my purchases stand. I decided to go with the Alma in LV cuz miraculously I found my birthday sequence in the authenticity tag of the Alma as well  (probably the same batch) stick with the gold? Or go for the Amarante?


Congrats! Love the gold alma.


----------



## hightea_xx

I vote for the gold alma, it might be a bit flamboyant but it is so lovely!!!  And certainly unique


----------



## Havanese 28

I love the Alma, and it's stunning in Vernis.  The Mordore is a gorgeous color and its limited.  Amarante  is a fabulous color too, but you can get something in Amarante at a later date, should your choose the gold.  Choose the one you love most!  That Dior is in a class by itself.


----------



## Member 524301

Lake4 said:


> Here's the other one of the Lady!


@lake4
those shoes are beautiful...did you buy two pairs and wear different ones or they came matched like that? i never seen shoes sold as two different colours before but it look really good....where did you get them if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> Super stunning! Congratulations!
> 
> I like the sultry look of the Amarante, so I suggest that instead, but it depends on what draws you the most. If this gold Vernis was the colour that got your attention initially, then maybe it's the best choice for you.



Thank you once again for the wonderful feedback. I realize this is a Lady Dior thread  but since we were already discussing the LV choices with the Dior, I'm posting this photo of my LV family. So, now what do you think?


----------



## Bearbear6666

Went to a wedding banquet.


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Thank you once again for the wonderful feedback. I realize this is a Lady Dior thread  but since we were already discussing the LV choices with the Dior, I'm posting this photo of my LV family. So, now what do you think?



Lovely!

You got a second Alma?! Wow!


----------



## averagejoe

Bearbear6666 said:


> Went to a wedding banquet.
> 
> View attachment 3219931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219934



Very pretty choice for a wedding


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> Lovely!
> 
> You got a second Alma?! Wow!


Yup, just to try 'em out. I've promised to keep only one though  but I tend to break certain promises


----------



## Lake4

Bearbear6666 said:


> Went to a wedding banquet.
> 
> View attachment 3219931
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219934


Beautiful and classy!


----------



## Lake4

floatythoughts said:


> @lake4
> those shoes are beautiful...did you buy two pairs and wear different ones or they came matched like that? i never seen shoes sold as two different colours before but it look really good....where did you get them if you dont mind me asking


Thank you. The shoes are Manolo Blahnik. Yes, I bought two different pairs and wore different pairs just for dramatic effects


----------



## honey

Lake4 said:


> Thank you once again for the wonderful feedback. I realize this is a Lady Dior thread  but since we were already discussing the LV choices with the Dior, I'm posting this photo of my LV family. So, now what do you think?



Love the bag charms!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Yup, just to try 'em out. I've promised to keep only one though  but I tend to break certain promises



Did you end up keeping both?!


----------



## Bohochicfille

I was out and about shopping with my be Dior bag. Sorry for the emotional rant that's going to follow but I'm absolutely in love with be Dior bag. I was very sceptical in the beginning when I bought it but the more I use it the more I love it. Dior is pure class. From the way the bags are sticky he'd, to the designs to the materials used and above all their service. All the SAs that I have come across are super nice and affable. Everything from Dior is like it belongs in a fairytale. Absolutely love it. The be Dior polishes any outfit that you wear it with. It instantly polishes and makes you look elegant. I love it so much. Sorry for the bad pictures but I just had to add these.


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> I was out and about shopping with my be Dior bag. Sorry for the emotional rant that's going to follow but I'm absolutely in love with be Dior bag. I was very sceptical in the beginning when I bought it but the more I use it the more I love it. Dior is pure class. From the way the bags are sticky he'd, to the designs to the materials used and above all their service. All the SAs that I have come across are super nice and affable. Everything from Dior is like it belongs in a fairytale. Absolutely love it. The be Dior polishes any outfit that you wear it with. It instantly polishes and makes you look elegant. I love it so much. Sorry for the bad pictures but I just had to add these.



Gosh you're making me want one too. Not that I didn't want one before, but because I'm a guy who prefers using bags designed for men, the Be Dior is off limits to me...at least until I change my mind 

It's absolutely gorgeous! And yes, Dior is like a fairy tale! Walking into their boutiques is like walking into some sparkly palace with all things heavenly and beautiful on display. 

Attached are pictures of the Dior boutique in Ginza, as an example:


----------



## baghagg

averagejoe said:


> Gosh you're making me want one too. Not that I didn't want one before, but because I'm a guy who prefers using bags designed for men, the Be Dior is off limits to me...at least until I change my mind
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous! And yes, Dior is like a fairy tale! Walking into their boutiques is like walking into some sparkly palace with all things heavenly and beautiful on display.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the Dior boutique in Ginza, as an example:



Gorgeous pictures averagejoe!


----------



## cecilia446

averagejoe said:


> Gosh you're making me want one too. Not that I didn't want one before, but because I'm a guy who prefers using bags designed for men, the Be Dior is off limits to me...at least until I change my mind
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous! And yes, Dior is like a fairy tale! Walking into their boutiques is like walking into some sparkly palace with all things heavenly and beautiful on display.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the Dior boutique in Ginza, as an example:


 

Hi averagejoe, I've seen men with Birkins, Kellys (crocs and one actually carried it in the crook of his elbow ) and a large Lady Dior (the "non-puffy" cannage - not sure if I got the term correct). 


Thus the Be Dior which is the most low-profile among the above can easily be carried by another guy, in my opinion. Just not a mini version in some sparkly colour, I supposed. But who am I to judge anyway.


----------



## averagejoe

cecilia446 said:


> Hi averagejoe, I've seen men with Birkins, Kellys (crocs and one actually carried it in the crook of his elbow ) and a large Lady Dior (the "non-puffy" cannage - not sure if I got the term correct).
> 
> 
> Thus the Be Dior which is the most low-profile among the above can easily be carried by another guy, in my opinion. Just not a mini version in some sparkly colour, I supposed. But who am I to judge anyway.



It is pretty low profile, especially when the charms are leather-covered. I absolutely love the design...maybe I'll change my mind and actually get one someday in a large size. I almost got the large Granville once. I ended up choosing a men's Prada instead over it. Not sure if I made the right choice.


----------



## Bohochicfille

averagejoe said:


> Gosh you're making me want one too. Not that I didn't want one before, but because I'm a guy who prefers using bags designed for men, the Be Dior is off limits to me...at least until I change my mind
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous! And yes, Dior is like a fairy tale! Walking into their boutiques is like walking into some sparkly palace with all things heavenly and beautiful on display.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the Dior boutique in Ginza, as an example:


Beautiful pictures average joe! I'm glad someone else also is madly in love with Dior as I am. I mean I'm a bit obsessed with it, unlike normal people. Haha. I think you should definitely get the diorama in the large size black or a darker shade like green maybe. Would look super fashionable on a guy I think! I love Dior! Sigh.


----------



## averagejoe

Bohochicfille said:


> Beautiful pictures average joe! I'm glad someone else also is madly in love with Dior as I am. I mean I'm a bit obsessed with it, unlike normal people. Haha. I think you should definitely get the diorama in the large size black or a darker shade like green maybe. Would look super fashionable on a guy I think! I love Dior! Sigh.



If I were to get either bag, I would get the Be Dior. I like the thick leather strap of the Be Dior more than the chain strap of the Diorama, because it would suit my style more.

I'm completely obsessed with all things Dior. I'm surprised that I haven't fallen out of love with the brand even after I started adoring the brand in my teenage years. A lot of my tastes have changed, but somehow I still love Dior the most.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> If I were to get either bag, I would get the Be Dior. I like the thick leather strap of the Be Dior more than the chain strap of the Diorama, because it would suit my style more.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely obsessed with all things Dior. I'm surprised that I haven't fallen out of love with the brand even after I started adoring the brand in my teenage years. A lot of my tastes have changed, but somehow I still love Dior the most.




I know the feeling!  My love affair has been almost 10 years in the making [emoji33]


----------



## Lake4

averagejoe said:


> Did you end up keeping both?!


Yes! I'll keep both Amarante and the gold. Happy blessed new year to you!


----------



## averagejoe

Lake4 said:


> Yes! I'll keep both Amarante and the gold. Happy blessed new year to you!



Wow! Congratulations!

And Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Not quite in action, but bag of the day today, tweed patchwork with patent leather... Great for cold weather


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Not quite in action, but bag of the day today, tweed patchwork with patent leather... Great for cold weather



Wow! It's such a unique bag!


----------



## honey

Love it!!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## baghagg

Mooshooshoo said:


> Not quite in action, but bag of the day today, tweed patchwork with patent leather... Great for cold weather



Wow,  Mooshooshoo!  What a beautiful,  unique bag!


----------



## Lvlover21994

Mooshooshoo said:


> Not quite in action, but bag of the day today, tweed patchwork with patent leather... Great for cold weather



Such a fresh bag.


----------



## Celinia

My First Lady Dior - black patent leather and light gold furniture &#128525;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;I'm so happy to have this beautiful bag in my collection finally!


----------



## averagejoe

Celinia said:


> My First Lady Dior - black patent leather and light gold furniture &#128525;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;I'm so happy to have this beautiful bag in my collection finally!



Congratulations! It looks stunning!


----------



## Celinia

Thank you!!!


----------



## All Smiles

Tonights combo


----------



## averagejoe

All Smiles said:


> Tonights combo
> 
> View attachment 3241735



Divine! 

I LOVE the pink picket in front of your Lady Dior.


----------



## All Smiles

averagejoe said:


> Divine!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the pink picket in front of your Lady Dior.




Thank you, depending on what i am wearing ill hold the bag the other way, the back pocket is green


----------



## rk4265

All Smiles said:


> Tonights combo
> 
> View attachment 3241735




So hot! Love


----------



## diordesert99

All Smiles said:


> Tonights combo
> 
> View attachment 3241735


Gorgeous combo! Love it


----------



## averagejoe

All Smiles said:


> Thank you, depending on what i am wearing ill hold the bag the other way, the back pocket is green



So versatile! I think that the use of coloured pockets takes colour-blocking to a whole new level!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> Wow! It's such a unique bag!





honey said:


> Love it!!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





baghagg said:


> Wow,  Mooshooshoo!  What a beautiful,  unique bag!





Lvlover21994 said:


> Such a fresh bag.



Thank you all, it's very tactile, perfect for winter &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Celinia said:


> My First Lady Dior - black patent leather and light gold furniture &#128525;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;I'm so happy to have this beautiful bag in my collection finally!


Beautiful classic, congratulations!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

All Smiles said:


> Tonights combo
> 
> View attachment 3241735


Beautiful combination &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ILLovefashion

Here is my lady [emoji177]

View attachment 3250600


----------



## averagejoe

ILLovefashion said:


> Here is my lady [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3250600



Stunning in classic black lambskin! Congratulations!


----------



## Bionic Woman

All Smiles said:


> Tonights combo
> 
> View attachment 3241735


How lovely


----------



## averagejoe

These photos were taken during the Haute Couture week that just passed in Paris (photos from WWD):


----------



## Mooshooshoo

My hubby surprised me with this large (old shape) soft in Linen patent for my birthday yesterday... Great neutral.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> My hubby surprised me with this large (old shape) soft in Linen patent for my birthday yesterday... Great neutral.



WOW! Where did he find it?! Must've been hard to find.

Congratulations!


----------



## All Smiles

Exam today, went in with my battle shoes and my armour of choice


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Where did he find it?! Must've been hard to find.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you AverageJoe. He bought a few pieces from the Bicester boutique and has been storing them! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

All Smiles said:


> Exam today, went in with my battle shoes and my armour of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259953


You look fabulous. Best of luck for your exam


----------



## Aelfaerie

All Smiles said:


> Exam today, went in with my battle shoes and my armour of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259953



Good luck on your exam!


----------



## averagejoe

All Smiles said:


> Exam today, went in with my battle shoes and my armour of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259953


----------



## yoyotomatoe

All Smiles said:


> Exam today, went in with my battle shoes and my armour of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259953



Love the bag. What is it called?


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the bag. What is it called?



It's called the Dior Addict


----------



## Christofle

All Smiles said:


> Exam today, went in with my battle shoes and my armour of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259953



Fierce.


----------



## crystalnn

My 1st Lady


----------



## crystalnn

And the second one (same size different colour)


----------



## averagejoe

crystalnn said:


> My 1st Lady





crystalnn said:


> And the second one (same size different colour)



Congratulations on your two beautiful Ladies!


----------



## Havanese 28

crystalnn said:


> And the second one (same size different colour)


Gorgeous bags!  Congrats!


----------



## bagloverny

I need to get an action shot but for now another pic of my lovely new Diorissimo. Can't get enough of this sumptuous leather


----------



## crystalnn

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your two beautiful Ladies!



Thank you!


----------



## crystalnn

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous bags!  Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## crystalnn

New purchase today from Harrods - 18K yellow gold OUI bracelet to go with my OUI white gold ring, oops the background bag isn't Dior


----------



## averagejoe

crystalnn said:


> New purchase today from Harrods - 18K yellow gold OUI bracelet to go with my OUI white gold ring, oops the background bag isn't Dior



I love them! The Oui line is so feminine and beautiful.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

crystalnn said:


> My 1st Lady





crystalnn said:


> And the second one (same size different colour)



Gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

crystalnn said:


> New purchase today from Harrods - 18K yellow gold OUI bracelet to go with my OUI white gold ring, oops the background bag isn't Dior


So elegant &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

bagloverny said:


> I need to get an action shot but for now another pic of my lovely new Diorissimo. Can't get enough of this sumptuous leather


This is lush &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

crystalnn said:


> New purchase today from Harrods - 18K yellow gold OUI bracelet to go with my OUI white gold ring, oops the background bag isn't Dior



Cute. It's a shame though that Dior do not participate in the Harrods point scheme 

I very rarely wear any jewellery which may be weird for Middle East. But I make exception for Dior too


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cute. It's a shame though that Dior do not participate in the Harrods point scheme
> 
> I very rarely wear any jewellery which may be weird for Middle East. But I make exception for Dior too



WOW! Very cool cuff with a nice dose of colour!


----------



## honey

crystalnn said:


> New purchase today from Harrods - 18K yellow gold OUI bracelet to go with my OUI white gold ring, oops the background bag isn't Dior




Beautiful!!! A very elegant look.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> It's called the Dior Addict


Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## crystalnn

averagejoe said:


> I love them! The Oui line is so feminine and beautiful.



Thanks, I bought the ring last summer, the bracelet is the new purchase, I love them 



Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous, congratulations.



Thank you! 



Mooshooshoo said:


> So elegant &#10084;&#65039;


 Thanks! 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cute. It's a shame though that Dior do not participate in the Harrods point scheme
> 
> I very rarely wear any jewellery which may be weird for Middle East. But I make exception for Dior too



What point scheme? This does add onto my reward card if that's what you refer to? And I can use the cash reward on my card too, which is even better


----------



## lahumummatbayli

crystalnn said:


> New purchase today from Harrods - 18K yellow gold OUI bracelet to go with my OUI white gold ring, oops the background bag isn't Dior


Oui collection is very beautiful. I almost cried when i lost my oui ring, but I know that I will definitely buy a new one.


----------



## cyrill

Out and about last week with the lovely medium LD in red 
(pardon the blurry picture)


----------



## averagejoe

cyrill said:


> Out and about last week with the lovely medium LD in red
> (pardon the blurry picture)



Beautiful chic look!


----------



## crystalnn

lahumummatbayli said:


> Oui collection is very beautiful. I almost cried when i lost my oui ring, but I know that I will definitely buy a new one.



I know! I couldn't resist going back to get the bracelet after having the ring for 6 months sorry you lost your ring, hope you will get a better one!


----------



## All Smiles

Taking my Granville on errands yesterday


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

crystalnn said:


> What point scheme? This does add onto my reward card if that's what you refer to? And I can use the cash reward on my card too, which is even better


Really? I was told at Dior at Harrods that they are not participating in the reward program. May be that is correct for some sections only. Or the SA was new and too lazy to check.
Oh I miss Harrods.


----------



## Prada Prince

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Really? I was told at Dior at Harrods that they are not participating in the reward program. May be that is correct for some sections only. Or the SA was new and too lazy to check.
> Oh I miss Harrods.



I think they mean that they don't participate in the 10% off discounts applicable to rewards customers on selected days. You would still get points accrued for purchases made at Dior in Harrods.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Prada Prince said:


> I think they mean that they don't participate in the 10% off discounts applicable to rewards customers on selected days. You would still get points accrued for purchases made at Dior in Harrods.


Yes, quite possibly. I remember that when buying an ostrich diorissimo, I expected a good discount off the sale price and got nothing.
Well, at least the tax free program is still working well.


----------



## Prada Prince

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yes, quite possibly. I remember that when buying an ostrich diorissimo, I expected a good discount off the sale price and got nothing.
> Well, at least the tax free program is still working well.


Indeed, and the rewards points do snowball into quite a good sum. I tend to do most of my designer shopping at Harrods unless the item isn't available there. 

I ended up getting 30% off my Diorama with my rewards cash for this year.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Indeed, and the rewards points do snowball into quite a good sum. I tend to do most of my designer shopping at Harrods unless the item isn't available there.
> 
> I ended up getting 30% off my Diorama with my rewards cash for this year.



Wow! Here in Canada, not only does Holts not have a points system that gives cash back, you can't apply any promotions that Holts has on Dior (or any concessions).


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Here in Canada, not only does Holts not have a points system that gives cash back, you can't apply any promotions that Holts has on Dior (or any concessions).



You cannot apply promotions at concessions in Harrods either, but you can cash your points.
Once my friends (Arabic family) decided to buy new watches there with my rewards card. That gave me enough points to buy a pithon LD


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You cannot apply promotions at concessions in Harrods either, but you can cash your points.
> Once my friends (Arabic family) decided to buy new watches there with my rewards card. That gave me enough points to buy a pithon LD



An expensive watch will definitely do that!


----------



## averagejoe

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3269324
> 
> Taking my Granville on errands yesterday



WOW! It's a shame that Dior has decided to discontinue the Granville instead of constantly updating it. It's a wonderful bag.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Friday's outfit...


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Friday's outfit...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Friday's outfit...



You always have the most beautiful Dior bags!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


>





yoyotomatoe said:


> You always have the most beautiful Dior bags!



Thank you both. This is my favourite Dior, for such a striking bag it's very versatile.


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Friday's outfit...



Love it!


----------



## liznaj

Took my mini LD out for the first time today. First of many times, I'm sure! 







Thank you for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Took my mini LD out for the first time today. First of many times, I'm sure!
> View attachment 3299493
> 
> View attachment 3299494
> 
> View attachment 3299495
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Very pretty!!!


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> Very pretty!!!




Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## luvpaige

liznaj said:


> Took my mini LD out for the first time today. First of many times, I'm sure!
> View attachment 3299493
> 
> View attachment 3299494
> 
> View attachment 3299495
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



She is beautiful. I love the pink & red combo.


----------



## liznaj

luvpaige said:


> She is beautiful. I love the pink & red combo.




Thank you luvpaige  I am enjoying her very much. So glad I pulled the trigger on my first Dior.


----------



## 123lushan

Wearing my Diorama with GHW today. Absolutely love the leather, the colour and the elegant style.


----------



## averagejoe

123lushan said:


> Wearing my Diorama with GHW today. Absolutely love the leather, the colour and the elegant style.



Plum with gold hardware makes for a beautiful combination.


----------



## liznaj

123lushan said:


> Wearing my Diorama with GHW today. Absolutely love the leather, the colour and the elegant style.




Very nice! Love black and ghw together.


----------



## liznaj

Some shots of my red/pink bicolor mini LD. Each time I use it, I fall even more in love. This is the first bag that I want multiples of in different colors. Would love to add a mini blue to my collection


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Some shots of my red/pink bicolor mini LD. Each time I use it, I fall even more in love. This is the first bag that I want multiples of in different colors. Would love to add a mini blue to my collection
> 
> View attachment 3319474
> 
> View attachment 3319475



So chic! It brings a beautiful pop of colour to your outfit


----------



## Havanese 28

123lushan said:


> Wearing my Diorama with GHW today. Absolutely love the leather, the colour and the elegant style.


This is gorgeous!  Is it the large size?  I'd love a Medium in this combo!


----------



## Havanese 28

liznaj said:


> Some shots of my red/pink bicolor mini LD. Each time I use it, I fall even more in love. This is the first bag that I want multiples of in different colors. Would love to add a mini blue to my collection
> 
> View attachment 3319474
> 
> View attachment 3319475


Your bag is beautiful and you look fabulous wearing it!  It looks great with black, ivory, navy....and much more, I'm sure.  I love it!


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> So chic! It brings a beautiful pop of colour to your outfit







Havanese 28 said:


> Your bag is beautiful and you look fabulous wearing it!  It looks great with black, ivory, navy....and much more, I'm sure.  I love it!




Thanks AJ and Havanese for your kind words!


----------



## 123lushan

It is medium! I found it in Heathrow T5 in January but haven't seen this colour anywhere else!


----------



## Pursebop

*diorever fever *


----------



## averagejoe

******** said:


> *diorever fever *



WOW!!! Great picture!


----------



## liznaj

******** said:


> *diorever fever *




Gorgeous!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Its granville turn to go to church today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## averagejoe

BlaCkIriS said:


> Its granville turn to go to church today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Nice!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

averagejoe said:


> Nice!



Thank you AJ. She's been sitting on my wardrobe far too long. Its time for her to see sunlight &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## roseangelique

my lady dior in black


----------



## liznaj

BlaCkIriS said:


> Its granville turn to go to church today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Lovely!



roseangelique said:


> my lady dior in black



Breathtaking. Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Havanese 28

roseangelique said:


> my lady dior in black


What a beautiful, elegant bag!


----------



## roseangelique

thank you!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

roseangelique said:


> my lady dior in black



Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lililvluv

roseangelique said:


> my lady dior in black




Such Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## luvpaige

roseangelique said:


> my lady dior in black



She is beautiful. Love it.


----------



## liznaj

Today's outfit and a "what's in my mini" shot


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Today's outfit and a "what's in my mini" shot
> View attachment 3331493
> 
> View attachment 3331494


----------



## roseangelique




----------



## Angelian

roseangelique said:


>



Wow, that's a beautiful action shot, love it!!


----------



## roseangelique

@angelian,


----------



## Angelian

liznaj said:


> Today's outfit and a "what's in my mini" shot
> View attachment 3331493
> 
> View attachment 3331494



Great outfit!
Could you please tell me how you are liking your Diorissimo Envolée wallet, as it's on my wishlist?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I just realised - I am dior from head to toe today


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


>







Angelian said:


> Great outfit!
> 
> Could you please tell me how you are liking your Diorissimo Envolée wallet, as it's on my wishlist?




Thank you AJ and Angelian. 
Angelian, I'm loving it! Mine is the smaller size, not sure what the official name is for this size but it is smaller and thicker than the size that is on the website. The regular size is slightly larger but thinner. Considered both and had a hard time choosing. My only reason for choosing this was the color, rose passion 

The taurillon leather is so amazing, I love to feel it and it also feels very sturdy and strong. Colors look fantastic on this leather as well. The wallets (both sizes) fit a surprising amount compared to compact wallets from other brands. Best wallet I've ever had!


----------



## liznaj

roseangelique said:


>



Beautiful shot



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just realised - I am dior from head to toe today
> View attachment 3332130



You look lovely!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> Today's outfit and a "what's in my mini" shot
> View attachment 3331493
> 
> View attachment 3331494




love love love this colour, and the size is so cute!


----------



## Angelian

liznaj said:


> Thank you AJ and Angelian.
> Angelian, I'm loving it! Mine is the smaller size, not sure what the official name is for this size but it is smaller and thicker than the size that is on the website. The regular size is slightly larger but thinner. Considered both and had a hard time choosing. My only reason for choosing this was the color, rose passion
> 
> The taurillon leather is so amazing, I love to feel it and it also feels very sturdy and strong. Colors look fantastic on this leather as well. The wallets (both sizes) fit a surprising amount compared to compact wallets from other brands. Best wallet I've ever had!



Thank you for your reply! 
Absolutely adore the look of this wallet, great to know that you love it that much, will definitely be getting one! 
One last question; as you mentioned yours is slightly smaller and thicker than the one on the website, so I assume that the interior differs from the one on the site? Could you maybe post a pic of it?? :shame:


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> love love love this colour, and the size is so cute!




Thank you!


----------



## liznaj

Angelian said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Absolutely adore the look of this wallet, great to know that you love it that much, will definitely be getting one!
> 
> One last question; as you mentioned yours is slightly smaller and thicker than the one on the website, so I assume that the interior differs from the one on the site? Could you maybe post a pic of it?? :shame:




Of course 







The smaller size has a double flap, the inside flap is the coin pouch which I don't use anyway. I believe this is the main reason it's thicker. The regular size has 2 (I think) more card slots inside and the coin pouch is a flat external compartment on the back of the wallet. Hope that helps!


----------



## Angelian

liznaj said:


> Of course
> View attachment 3332180
> 
> View attachment 3332181
> 
> View attachment 3332182
> 
> 
> The smaller size has a double flap, the inside flap is the coin pouch which I don't use anyway. I believe this is the main reason it's thicker. The regular size has 2 (I think) more card slots inside and the coin pouch is a flat external compartment on the back of the wallet. Hope that helps!



Thanks a lot, that's really helpful!!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just realised - I am dior from head to toe today
> View attachment 3332130



Beautiful coordination of colours!


----------



## medeir86

roseangelique said:


> my lady dior in black


I love the shine of the leather


----------



## roseangelique

dior is so


----------



## desideria2832

HI all, 
I bought my very first Dior bag. it's a Small BE Dior in Fuschia. 
After carrying it for a month I can't help it but walk into the boutique and bought a brand new blue metallic micro cannage WOC to replace my 3 year old Dior rondeavouz wallet (which the very kind SA told me I should put it in for leather servicing despite it being terribly worn!). 

Anyway here's some picture to share the joy and I am still sniffing the leather of both the bag ( with a cute green fox fur pom and hermes twilly)  AND the wallet!


----------



## leooh

stunning bags, congrats desideria!


----------



## liznaj

roseangelique said:


> dior is so



Nice shots



desideria2832 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I bought my very first Dior bag. it's a Small BE Dior in Fuschia.
> 
> After carrying it for a month I can't help it but walk into the boutique and bought a brand new blue metallic micro cannage WOC to replace my 3 year old Dior rondeavouz wallet (which the very kind SA told me I should put it in for leather servicing despite it being terribly worn!).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here's some picture to share the joy and I am still sniffing the leather of both the bag ( with a cute green fox fur pom and hermes twilly)  AND the wallet!




Wow gorgeous! Both pieces are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## soramillay

desideria2832 said:


> HI all,
> I bought my very first Dior bag. it's a Small BE Dior in Fuschia.
> After carrying it for a month I can't help it but walk into the boutique and bought a brand new blue metallic micro cannage WOC to replace my 3 year old Dior rondeavouz wallet (which the very kind SA told me I should put it in for leather servicing despite it being terribly worn!).
> 
> Anyway here's some picture to share the joy and I am still sniffing the leather of both the bag ( with a cute green fox fur pom and hermes twilly)  AND the wallet!


Gorgeous, love your twilly and the WOC also makes a great evening clutch!


----------



## soramillay

With my Lady this week.


----------



## averagejoe

soramillay said:


> With my Lady this week.



Tres chic!


----------



## leooh

bringing her shopping after work


----------



## soramillay

averagejoe said:


> Tres chic!



Thanks AJ! 



leooh said:


> View attachment 3333588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringing her shopping after work



Ooh, leooh, gorgeous grey Lady! I've noticed you have great bags! Do you have your own collection thread?


----------



## leooh

hi soramillay

that's very kind of you no, my collection is still very humble, and I'm quite shy haha


----------



## nozza

I have not been able to put down these Tribal earrings since I got them this week. They are getting all the action they deserve... no pun intended


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3333588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringing her shopping after work



Beautiful! The pearly sheen is so pretty. 



nozza said:


> I have not been able to put down these Tribal earrings since I got them this week. They are getting all the action they deserve... no pun intended




You look great with the earrings!


----------



## averagejoe

nozza said:


> I have not been able to put down these Tribal earrings since I got them this week. They are getting all the action they deserve... no pun intended



The open-worked Cannage metal is so beautiful.


----------



## soramillay

Pink Granville tote resting after a shopping workout


----------



## averagejoe

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3336092
> 
> 
> Pink Granville tote resting after a shopping workout



Stunning! I still love the Granville. Such a wonderful design. I don't know why Dior discontinued it.


----------



## liznaj

LD at a bridal shower brunch today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date with mom and her Dior.  First post here![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Havanese 28

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date with mom and her Dior.  First post here![emoji173]&#65039;


Congrats!  Which Dior?  Dior has so many amazing styles, leathers, colors...hope to see you here often.


----------



## Havanese 28

liznaj said:


> LD at a bridal shower brunch today
> View attachment 3336893


What a gorgeous LD, and it looked perfect for the occasion.


----------



## Havanese 28

leooh said:


> View attachment 3333588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringing her shopping after work


This LD is a beauty!  That color is so elegant and looks beautiful with what you have on.  It's just a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Havanese 28

soramillay said:


> With my Lady this week.


Your LD is lovely!  It's so timeless in classic black.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date with mom and her Dior.  First post here![emoji173]&#65039;







Havanese 28 said:


> Congrats!  Which Dior?  Dior has so many amazing styles, leathers, colors...hope to see you here often.




Sorry!!  I forgot to attach the pic!!


----------



## Havanese 28

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry!!  I forgot to attach the pic!!
> View attachment 3337164


Gorgeous Diorissimo!  The colors are so striking.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous Diorissimo!  The colors are so striking.




Thank you!![emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## averagejoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry!!  I forgot to attach the pic!!
> View attachment 3337164



Stunning! Nice Chanel, too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

averagejoe said:


> Stunning! Nice Chanel, too.



Thank you!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## liznaj

Havanese 28 said:


> What a gorgeous LD, and it looked perfect for the occasion.




Thank you!


----------



## leooh

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3336092
> 
> 
> Pink Granville tote resting after a shopping workout




lovely granville, I'm sure it was a fruitful shopping trip


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> LD at a bridal shower brunch today
> View attachment 3336893




lovely mini LD against the lovely view it's such a cute bag!


----------



## leooh

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry!!  I forgot to attach the pic!!
> View attachment 3337164




both bags are gorgeous, good taste in the family


----------



## HeartMyMJs

leooh said:


> both bags are gorgeous, good taste in the family




Thank you very much!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> lovely mini LD against the lovely view it's such a cute bag!



Thank you, leooh


----------



## leooh

the crossbody strap is the most comfortable strap ever! my colleague just complimented me on my LD as well, she said its an unique colour


----------



## San2222

leooh said:


> View attachment 3339899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the crossbody strap is the most comfortable strap ever! my colleague just complimented me on my LD as well, she said its an unique colour


Quilts look so lush and color and hardware combo looks so elegant!


----------



## leooh

San2222 said:


> Quilts look so lush and color and hardware combo looks so elegant!




thank you so much dear!


----------



## averagejoe

leooh said:


> View attachment 3339899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the crossbody strap is the most comfortable strap ever! my colleague just complimented me on my LD as well, she said its an unique colour


----------



## bagwathi

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3336092
> 
> 
> Pink Granville tote resting after a shopping workout



Such a lovely bag I'm so happy I have a black one which is now discontinued!!


----------



## Oryx816

leooh said:


> View attachment 3339899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the crossbody strap is the most comfortable strap ever! my colleague just complimented me on my LD as well, she said its an unique colour




Gorgeous color leooh!  Did you decide on this one instead of a Chanel Boy?  

Very elegant--congrats!


----------



## leooh

Oryx816 said:


> Gorgeous color leooh!  Did you decide on this one instead of a Chanel Boy?
> 
> Very elegant--congrats!




yes dear, in the end I chose this classic baby instead, the pearlised sheen was mesmerising


----------



## Oryx816

leooh said:


> yes dear, in the end I chose this classic baby instead, the pearlised sheen was mesmerising




Yes, I believe it!  I am so happy for you!  I'm glad you went with something classic that really works for you!  Congrats again!


----------



## bspcc87

My new dior wallet! The leather is Super luxurious


----------



## liznaj

bspcc87 said:


> My new dior wallet! The leather is Super luxurious




Gorgeous color!! I have the same wallet. The leather is definitely to die for.


----------



## nycmamaofone

bspcc87 said:


> My new dior wallet! The leather is Super luxurious




Cute!! And are those matching monster eyes on your nail? [emoji39]


----------



## Willowbarb

liznaj said:


> Gorgeous color!! I have the same wallet. The leather is definitely to die for.



Is that the Diorissimo calf leather? 

I have been trying to convince myself that I don't need another wallet, but the Diorissimo clutch in cherry and neon pink is so gorgeous that I think I'm fighting a losing battle with myself. Fortunately I'm a Gemini


----------



## averagejoe

bspcc87 said:


> My new dior wallet! The leather is Super luxurious



I love it! Your Fendi Bag Bug is so cute on it!


----------



## Adrian Ho

bspcc87 said:


> My new dior wallet! The leather is Super luxurious



That is so cute! Would you mind sharing the photos of inside? Thanks!


----------



## bspcc87

nycmamaofone said:


> Cute!! And are those matching monster eyes on your nail? [emoji39]


Hi yup my nail art is inspired by the Fendi bag bugs. I have a different bug on each finger lol


----------



## liznaj

Willowbarb said:


> Is that the Diorissimo calf leather?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to convince myself that I don't need another wallet, but the Diorissimo clutch in cherry and neon pink is so gorgeous that I think I'm fighting a losing battle with myself. Fortunately I'm a Gemini




Yes! I am hoping to add another item from the Diorissimo line to my collection too, the leather is just beautiful! The cherry and neon pink combination is superb  Love the white and orange combination too.


----------



## Willowbarb

liznaj said:


> Yes! I am hoping to add another item from the Diorissimo line to my collection too, the leather is just beautiful! The cherry and neon pink combination is superb  Love the white and orange combination too.



Oh, heck! That has sealed my fate; if it's the same leather then I really can't resist. I fear I may be developing an addiction to Diorissimo :wondering

On the other hand, things this beautiful uplift the spirits, so it's a good thing to be addicted to!


----------



## Willowbarb

Thank you all for the encouragement; life is good, and a Voyageur medium wallet in cherry bull calf, with the sky blue interior, is now mine.  

It should reach me on Thursday  and I  Diorissimo.

Did I mention that life is good?


----------



## averagejoe

Willowbarb said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement; life is good, and a Voyageur medium wallet in cherry bull calf, with the sky blue interior, is now mine.
> 
> It should reach me on Thursday  and I  Diorissimo.
> 
> Did I mention that life is good?



Congratulations!!! The leather is absolutely divine!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new Diorosphere bracelet out for a spin in Milan today...


----------



## Willowbarb

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new Diorosphere bracelet out for a spin in Milan today...
> 
> View attachment 3345998



It does look very good indeed; you've arranged it so that it shows off the different parts of the design so well. I suspect that it's going to be a go to piece when you want a vibe without having to spend lots of time on it: instant elegance


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new Diorosphere bracelet out for a spin in Milan today...
> 
> View attachment 3345998



I absolutely adore it!


----------



## essiedub

leooh said:


> View attachment 3339899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the crossbody strap is the most comfortable strap ever! my colleague just complimented me on my LD as well, she said its an unique colour



Oh *leooh* is this cashmere grey!  Gorgeous Dior does the BEST greys!


----------



## essiedub

liznaj said:


> Today's outfit and a "what's in my mini" shot
> View attachment 3331493
> 
> View attachment 3331494



Ok wow *liznaj*  Love the mini lady... My favorite  Is this fuchsia? With a contrasting color strap?


----------



## Prada Prince

Willowbarb said:


> It does look very good indeed; you've arranged it so that it shows off the different parts of the design so well. I suspect that it's going to be a go to piece when you want a vibe without having to spend lots of time on it: instant elegance





averagejoe said:


> I absolutely adore it!



Thanks guys!


----------



## liznaj

essiedub said:


> Ok wow *liznaj*  Love the mini lady... My favorite  Is this fuchsia? With a contrasting color strap?




Thank you! It's two tone, the front and back are red (it often photographs more like pink for some reason, isn't that way in real life), and the sides, handles and strap are fuchsia. [emoji4]


----------



## Zenerdiode

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3336092
> 
> 
> Pink Granville tote resting after a shopping workout



Love Granville, bad they discontinued it. Pretty bag!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just realised - I am dior from head to toe today
> View attachment 3332130





bspcc87 said:


> My new dior wallet! The leather is Super luxurious


Love the colour of your bag and furry Lagoon too. I absolutely adore him!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

With my black Diorama last weekend


----------



## Havanese 28

pixiesparkle said:


> With my black Diorama last weekend


It looks perfect!  Is this the Medium Diorama?  Thanks!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Havanese 28 said:


> It looks perfect!  Is this the Medium Diorama?  Thanks!


This is the Small =)


----------



## Havanese 28

pixiesparkle said:


> This is the Small =)


Thank you.m it's perfect on you!  I'm trying to decide between Small and Medium in Diorama.  I'm 5'3" and 100 #.  I don't carry much on a daily basis.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Havanese 28 said:


> Thank you.m it's perfect on you!  I'm trying to decide between Small and Medium in Diorama.  I'm 5'3" and 100 #.  I don't carry much on a daily basis.


If you don't carry much on a daily basis then the Small should be sufficient and a perfect size for your petite frame. I can fit my Iphone (6s Plus), card holder, key pouch, car keys, a lipstick and a mini hand sanitiser in the small. I'm slightly shorter than you  and I find myself reaching for my small Diorama much more often than my medium. I'm happy to PM you modelling pic of the small and medium side by side if you'd like =)


----------



## Havanese 28

pixiesparkle said:


> If you don't carry much on a daily basis then the Small should be sufficient and a perfect size for your petite frame. I can fit my Iphone (6s Plus), card holder, key pouch, car keys, a lipstick and a mini hand sanitiser in the small. I'm slightly shorter than you  and I find myself reaching for my small Diorama much more often than my medium. I'm happy to PM you modelling pic of the small and medium side by side if you'd like =)


Thank you very much.  I'd greatly appreciate size comparison pics!  I have a Medium Lady Dior, and it is plenty roomy.  I also have three LV Alma BB's and they are perfect as a daily bag option.  I love how the small looks worn cross body, and think the Medium would overwhelm my frame.  I don't live anywhere near a Dior boutique, but I do have a trusted SA I've developed a relationship with.  I also use my large Promenade and it's plenty spacious.


----------



## nycmamaofone

pixiesparkle said:


> With my black Diorama last weekend




Wow, beautiful! And I love your Peter Pilotto skirt. He's one of my favorite designers [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

pixiesparkle said:


> With my black Diorama last weekend




Gorgeous!! We are headed to Paris at the end of the month and I would like to purchase this bag. What size is yours?
Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

pixiesparkle said:


> With my black Diorama last weekend




So sorry!! I see it's the small


----------



## vhelya

Waiting for my coffee in starbucks..
After being underused for almost 2 years, finally I took it out again yesterday..

I always dress casually and think LD may not really suit with my style but I just can't resist the beauty..
I hope I can use it more often [emoji39]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pixiesparkle said:


> With my black Diorama last weekend




I love the whole look!


----------



## averagejoe

vhelya said:


> Waiting for my coffee in starbucks..
> After being underused for almost 2 years, finally I took it out again yesterday..
> 
> I always dress casually and think LD may not really suit with my style but I just can't resist the beauty..
> I hope I can use it more often [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3372597



Beautiful!

I think that casual outfits can use a touch of polish for that bit of elegance, and your Lady Dior is perfect for that. With this colour, you can even match it with just nail polish and/or lip colour.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## GemsBerry

yoyotomatoe said:


> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3374323



 Purple


----------



## vhelya

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that casual outfits can use a touch of polish for that bit of elegance, and your Lady Dior is perfect for that. With this colour, you can even match it with just nail polish and/or lip colour.




I always think that the patent cherry LD will only suitable in formal outfits. It's been almost 2 years and I only took her out less than 5 times [emoji16]
I even ever thought to sell her since it's being underused but I couldn't do it. She is the loveliest bag I ever had and I'm so in love with her [emoji39]

I should follow your advise and bring her out more often. 

Thanks AJ, you're awesome [emoji4]


----------



## vhelya

yoyotomatoe said:


> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3374323




Wow, amazing..
Love both your nails and bag [emoji8]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vhelya said:


> Wow, amazing..
> Love both your nails and bag [emoji8]


Thank you vehlya 


GemsBerry said:


> Purple


----------



## yoyotomatoe

vhelya said:


> Waiting for my coffee in starbucks..
> After being underused for almost 2 years, finally I took it out again yesterday..
> 
> I always dress casually and think LD may not really suit with my style but I just can't resist the beauty..
> I hope I can use it more often [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3372597



So pretty. How do you find the opening on the patent medium? I had the leather medium but I hear patent is a bit stiffer to get into?


----------



## smudleybear

vhelya said:


> Waiting for my coffee in starbucks..
> After being underused for almost 2 years, finally I took it out again yesterday..
> 
> I always dress casually and think LD may not really suit with my style but I just can't resist the beauty..
> I hope I can use it more often [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3372597


Always loved this cherry red


----------



## smudleybear

Hardly take her out, but I'm starting to love how pretty the shimmer is under the sun


----------



## smudleybear

yoyotomatoe said:


> [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3374323


Wow!!! Sexy!!


----------



## smudleybear

bspcc87 said:


> My new dior wallet! The leather is Super luxurious


I love this colour so much, do u find it hard to keep the interior clean because it's a lighter blue?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

smudleybear said:


> Hardly take her out, but I'm starting to love how pretty the shimmer is under the sun


Love this whole look. That is such a beautiful blue and I love the colour combo of the twilly! 


smudleybear said:


> Wow!!! Sexy!!


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Hardly take her out, but I'm starting to love how pretty the shimmer is under the sun



Stunning!


----------



## SQ23

smudleybear said:


> Hardly take her out, but I'm starting to love how pretty the shimmer is under the sun


This blue is so beautiful!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

smudleybear said:


> Hardly take her out, but I'm starting to love how pretty the shimmer is under the sun



Lovely  Makes me wanna utilize my LDs...perhaps this weekend.


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Stunning!


Thanks love.


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> This blue is so beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

ThisVNchick said:


> Lovely  Makes me wanna utilize my LDs...perhaps this weekend.


Thank you, you should use them...maybe to Paris


----------



## vhelya

yoyotomatoe said:


> So pretty. How do you find the opening on the patent medium? I had the leather medium but I hear patent is a bit stiffer to get into?




Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
I think it's stiffer than lambskin but eventually I get used to it [emoji16]
Now it's not as stiff as the first time use.


----------



## vhelya

smudleybear said:


> Always loved this cherry red




Thank you [emoji8]
The first time I saw it, I was so in love


----------



## vhelya

smudleybear said:


> Hardly take her out, but I'm starting to love how pretty the shimmer is under the sun




I love this..Love the matching scarf with the bag and shoes [emoji7]


----------



## smudleybear

vhelya said:


> I love this..Love the matching scarf with the bag and shoes [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

vhelya said:


> Thank you [emoji8]
> The first time I saw it, I was so in love


How do you find using her? Do u have to be careful not to get the sides knocked because it's not quilted?


----------



## desideria2832

I told myself not to buy another bag after getting my Fuschia BE Dior in MArch but here I am with the MEdium YVes Klein Blue Diorever!!!! Totally fell in love with it when I saw it. THe Medium is the most functional size at 30cm in length. It carries everything I need and the sling is fantastic!  Just got it today. woopy doo!!


----------



## Myhautelook

.


----------



## SQ23

desideria2832 said:


> I told myself not to buy another bag after getting my Fuschia BE Dior in MArch but here I am with the MEdium YVes Klein Blue Diorever!!!! Totally fell in love with it when I saw it. THe Medium is the most functional size at 30cm in length. It carries everything I need and the sling is fantastic!  Just got it today. woopy doo!!


Love this bag!!  I'm going to look at this very one tomorrow!  The color looks so beautiful!  Congratulations!!!! Are you able to carry it in the crook of your arm, or are the handles too short?


----------



## desideria2832

SQ23 said:


> Love this bag!!  I'm going to look at this very one tomorrow!  The color looks so beautiful!  Congratulations!!!! Are you able to carry it in the crook of your arm, or are the handles too short?


hi hi, I don't carry my bags in the crook of my arm so that's never an issue for me.  It's either sling or I hold it in my hand. .. I find it too "painful" to put it on my arm.  Either that or I am simply not used to carrying bags that way. hee hee. 
it's sitting at the side of my work desk so that everytime I am tired of looking at my computer monitor, I can just turn my eyes and admire my bag. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Prada Prince

Loving my Diorosphere bracelet...


----------



## liznaj

desideria2832 said:


> I told myself not to buy another bag after getting my Fuschia BE Dior in MArch but here I am with the MEdium YVes Klein Blue Diorever!!!! Totally fell in love with it when I saw it. THe Medium is the most functional size at 30cm in length. It carries everything I need and the sling is fantastic!  Just got it today. woopy doo!!



Gorgeous bag! Congrats on getting this beauty



Prada Prince said:


> Loving my Diorosphere bracelet...



[emoji7] This bracelet is amazing


----------



## averagejoe

desideria2832 said:


> I told myself not to buy another bag after getting my Fuschia BE Dior in MArch but here I am with the MEdium YVes Klein Blue Diorever!!!! Totally fell in love with it when I saw it. THe Medium is the most functional size at 30cm in length. It carries everything I need and the sling is fantastic!  Just got it today. woopy doo!!



Wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## vhelya

smudleybear said:


> How do you find using her? Do u have to be careful not to get the sides knocked because it's not quilted?




I love everything except I admit that the opening is a bit bother me.
I nv think to be extra careful not to get the sides knocked. I feel it's sturdy and not easily to get scratch too [emoji1]


----------



## vhelya

desideria2832 said:


> I told myself not to buy another bag after getting my Fuschia BE Dior in MArch but here I am with the MEdium YVes Klein Blue Diorever!!!! Totally fell in love with it when I saw it. THe Medium is the most functional size at 30cm in length. It carries everything I need and the sling is fantastic!  Just got it today. woopy doo!!




Love the color so much [emoji8]
Beautiful bag [emoji1]


----------



## vhelya

Prada Prince said:


> Loving my Diorosphere bracelet...




I love it too [emoji7]


----------



## Prada Prince

liznaj said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats on getting this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7] This bracelet is amazing





vhelya said:


> I love it too [emoji7]



Thanks guys!


----------



## lililvluv

Ordered these adorable Fusion sneakers for my Auntie. Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

lililvluv said:


> Ordered these adorable Fusion sneakers for my Auntie. Enjoy!



I love the colours!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

At the soon to open Dior in ATL!!! So excited [emoji7]

With my large fuchsia LD and tribals that you can't see [emoji23]


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> At the soon to open Dior in ATL!!! So excited [emoji7]
> 
> With my large fuchsia LD and tribals that you can't see [emoji23]
> View attachment 3404068



Wow! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning!


Thanks AJ . My sister was visiting from TO so I thought I'd show her around


----------



## Pradagal

This bag looks GORGEOUS on you!  Enjoy


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about today


----------



## smudleybear

yoyotomatoe said:


> At the soon to open Dior in ATL!!! So excited [emoji7]
> 
> With my large fuchsia LD and tribals that you can't see [emoji23]
> View attachment 3404068



Wow! Stunning


----------



## smudleybear

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about today
> 
> View attachment 3405477



Love your overall look[emoji7]


----------



## hightea_xx

smudleybear said:


> Love your overall look[emoji7]



Thank you!! [emoji10]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

smudleybear said:


> Wow! Stunning


Thank you Hun


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about today
> 
> View attachment 3405477


LOVE the diorama!


----------



## SeriesLC

My first Diorever at St Regis Singapore


----------



## averagejoe

SeriesLC said:


> My first Diorever at St Regis Singapore



Congratulations! The scarf adds a nice hint of colour.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Love your bag! The color is fabulous! Enjoy YoYo~


----------



## Bijouxlady

The Diorever is a fab bag & it looks so classic in black. Is yours a medium? I have it in medium and have loved carrying it. Wanting another.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your bag! The color is fabulous! Enjoy YoYo~


Thanks you


----------



## desideria2832

The black diorever looks more like a large


----------



## annie1232

Using my large black lady Dior for the first time [emoji108][emoji73][emoji877][emoji164]


----------



## averagejoe

annie1232 said:


> View attachment 3411494
> 
> 
> Using my large black lady Dior for the first time [emoji108][emoji73][emoji877][emoji164]



Stunning.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Love it & you look beautiful carrying it Annie!  How do you like the large? I have  2 med's but have thought about the possibility of getting one in large. I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Feefee85

I absolutely love my little Lady Dior mini wallet! It's my first Dior piece and I'm amazed at how soft yet durable the lambskin is. The Lady Dior mini handbag will def be my next purchase!


----------



## leooh

let's revive this thread![emoji4]


----------



## leooh

coffee break


----------



## averagejoe

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee break


Wow! So pretty in pearlized grey!


----------



## leooh

averagejoe said:


> Wow! So pretty in pearlized grey!



thanks averagejoe[emoji4]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee break


I saw the pearlized lilac today and it was stunning. Can only imagine how amazing yours looks irl!


----------



## rycechica1016

Tricolor Miss Dior Flap , Fuchsia, Red and Orange! love this combo! [emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

yoyotomatoe said:


> I saw the pearlized lilac today and it was stunning. Can only imagine how amazing yours looks irl!



the pearlized lilac sounds stunning! i was choosing between the grey and the light pink(lotus?) went with grey in the end, as i like to wear strong colours


----------



## leooh

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3430530
> 
> Tricolor Miss Dior Flap , Fuchsia, Red and Orange! love this combo! [emoji173]️



I remember this collection, because the tricolour MD and LDs were showstoppers! very summery bag!


----------



## averagejoe

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3430530
> 
> Tricolor Miss Dior Flap , Fuchsia, Red and Orange! love this combo! [emoji173]️


Gorgeous! I love the original Miss Dior lambskin bag.


----------



## Springshine

Newest addition to my small Dior collection. Originally I wanted a diorama woc but when I saw this color I couldn't stop myself from buying it❤️ The SA was amazing and I had such a good experience at the store


----------



## leooh

such a cute mini![emoji106]


----------



## liznaj

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3430530
> 
> Tricolor Miss Dior Flap , Fuchsia, Red and Orange! love this combo! [emoji173]️


Great combination, what a special piece!


Springshine said:


> Newest addition to my small Dior collection. Originally I wanted a diorama woc but when I saw this color I couldn't stop myself from buying it❤️ The SA was amazing and I had such a good experience at the store


Cute mini! Love the color


----------



## averagejoe

Springshine said:


> Newest addition to my small Dior collection. Originally I wanted a diorama woc but when I saw this color I couldn't stop myself from buying it❤️ The SA was amazing and I had such a good experience at the store



Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Blingaddict

My first Dior. Mini lady in black lamb skin with gold hardware. Absolutely adore it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bought from London Heathrow terminal 5. 
 In action at the Aqua shard at  the shard in London.


----------



## averagejoe

Blingaddict said:


> My first Dior. Mini lady in black lamb skin with gold hardware. Absolutely adore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430983
> View attachment 3430984
> 
> Bought from London Heathrow terminal 5.
> In action at the Aqua shard at  the shard in London.


I love it! Such a beautiful cute classic!


----------



## Blingaddict

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Such a beautiful cute classic!



THank you averagejoe. I love it too[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## San2222

With my gorgeous lady like pink bought years ago...


----------



## Blingaddict

Dior in action at Sexy fish in London. Worn casually.


----------



## xsimplicity

Springshine said:


> Newest addition to my small Dior collection. Originally I wanted a diorama woc but when I saw this color I couldn't stop myself from buying it❤️ The SA was amazing and I had such a good experience at the store



This color is TDF!!!


----------



## rikkuex

We went on our first outing..




To a feast!


----------



## liznaj

rikkuex said:


> We went on our first outing..
> 
> View attachment 3433500
> 
> 
> To a feast!
> 
> View attachment 3433501


Gorgeous!


----------



## liznaj

Mini LD accompanying me this weekend


----------



## averagejoe

rikkuex said:


> We went on our first outing..
> 
> View attachment 3433500
> 
> 
> To a feast!
> 
> View attachment 3433501



So pretty! The colour looks like it transforms with lighting!


----------



## averagejoe

liznaj said:


> Mini LD accompanying me this weekend
> View attachment 3433633



Gorgeous! Nice to see the bicolour Lady Dior again. This combination is great!


----------



## liznaj

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous! Nice to see the bicolour Lady Dior again. This combination is great!


Thank you aj!


----------



## rikkuex

averagejoe said:


> So pretty! The colour looks like it transforms with lighting!



Thank you aj! I think its just a matter of bad lighting though  havent been able to capture true to pic colours indoors. The hardware does look different under some lighting though!



liznaj said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you, your mini LD is gorgeous too!! Do you find that it works for casual day to day use or is it more of a dress-up bag?


----------



## liznaj

rikkuex said:


> Thank you, your mini LD is gorgeous too!! Do you find that it works for casual day to day use or is it more of a dress-up bag?


Thank you kindly, rikkuex! I find it works well for both! That's what I love about mini bags, so versatile. I add the crossbody strap when I want it to look more casual. The mini LD is also the most spacious mini bag I have come across. I prefer to use it handheld for a more ladylike look though.


----------



## LGW

Out to the shops earlier today with my vintage dior messenger bag....my little dog demanded a cuddle before I left ....


----------



## kellytheshopper

annie1232 said:


> View attachment 3411494
> 
> 
> Using my large black lady Dior for the first time [emoji108][emoji73][emoji877][emoji164]



Gorgeous!!! You and the bag! Enjoy [emoji5]


----------



## pikanmu

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee break


LOVE that pearlized grey.  It was on my list when I went to look this last weekend.


----------



## leooh

pikanmu said:


> LOVE that pearlized grey.  It was on my list when I went to look this last weekend.



thanks, it was love at first sight for me too! did you get any in the enc?


----------



## pikanmu

leooh said:


> thanks, it was love at first sight for me too! did you get any in the enc?


I did!  I am going to post a poll to see which bag I should keep.  I ended up with the LD Medium size gray with SHW and embellished strap, and my SA is also going to send a deep blue with embellished strap which I did not get to see in person.  Then I will decide which works for my wardrobe better.  I highly considered the peralized as I loved it, but i really wanted to get the special strap while available.


----------



## averagejoe

LGW said:


> Out to the shops earlier today with my vintage dior messenger bag....my little dog demanded a cuddle before I left ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439943


I still love this Vintage Traveller line. The logo tapestry is so soft.


----------



## leooh

pikanmu said:


> I did!  I am going to post a poll to see which bag I should keep.  I ended up with the LD Medium size gray with SHW and embellished strap, and my SA is also going to send a deep blue with embellished strap which I did not get to see in person.  Then I will decide which works for my wardrobe better.  I highly considered the peralized as I loved it, but i really wanted to get the special strap while available.



Oooh I'm so excited to see the embellished straps! yes i would get special straps first too!


----------



## annie1232

Bijouxlady said:


> Love it & you look beautiful carrying it Annie!  How do you like the large? I have  2 med's but have thought about the possibility of getting one in large. I'd love to hear your thoughts!


Hello, thank you. That is so kind of you to say. I love the large... It isn't actually too big and I can fit a lot of things inside. I also wear with the strap when I'm out and about. I'm actually planning on getting a medium myself do you have any thoughts on those?


----------



## Aelfaerie

Feefee85 said:


> I absolutely love my little Lady Dior mini wallet! It's my first Dior piece and I'm amazed at how soft yet durable the lambskin is. The Lady Dior mini handbag will def be my next purchase!
> 
> View attachment 3416649



I love this piece so much. Except I find that it's really easy to bend the slider body if I pull on the zipper tab too hard, to the point where the tab and charms fell out. Luckily Dior's famous after sales care stepped in and repaired the zip for me. Is there a reason you don't hang the DIOR charms on the tab?



Springshine said:


> Newest addition to my small Dior collection. Originally I wanted a diorama woc but when I saw this color I couldn't stop myself from buying it❤️ The SA was amazing and I had such a good experience at the store



That's a beautiful red! Congratulations!


----------



## Feefee85

Aelfaerie said:


> I love this piece so much. Except I find that it's really easy to bend the slider body if I pull on the zipper tab too hard, to the point where the tab and charms fell out. Luckily Dior's famous after sales care stepped in and repaired the zip for me. Is there a reason you don't hang the DIOR charms on the tab?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful red! Congratulations!



I put the charms on occasionally but worry that they'll stick into the leather! They haven't whenever I've had them on though. Dior customer service is amazing.


----------



## Kristy0316

Bring my Red Diorama out for brunch


----------



## leooh

wow so pretty! love your whole outfit!


----------



## Kristy0316

leooh said:


> wow so pretty! love your whole outfit!



Thanks @leooh 
Always a nice person!


----------



## Kristy0316

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee break


I started to fall in love with this pearlized grey


----------



## leooh

dear Kristy0316,
thanks[emoji8]


----------



## liznaj

Kristy0316 said:


> Bring my Red Diorama out for brunch


Fabulous red bag and you look fantastic! You're really pretty


----------



## mmaya

annie1232 said:


> View attachment 3411494
> 
> 
> Using my large black lady Dior for the first time [emoji108][emoji73][emoji877][emoji164]


The bag looks beautiful on you!!! I just got mine in Large Lambskin in Silver Hardware!!! how are you loving it so far? I  would love to know!!! I picked the large because the opening seemed easier, but I think in the future I will get the mini..


----------



## Kristy0316

liznaj said:


> Fabulous red bag and you look fantastic! You're really pretty


Thanks Liznaj


----------



## dlovechanel

Mini Lady Dior [emoji173]️


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> View attachment 3450810
> 
> 
> Mini Lady Dior [emoji173]️


Adorable!!! Perfectly colour-coordinated, too!


----------



## Sculli

First outing with my diorama satchel.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Out late night shopping with my Diorama and Miss Prada Bear


----------



## missdiorling

dlovechanel said:


> View attachment 3450810
> 
> 
> Mini Lady Dior [emoji173]️



Oh, I'm completely smitten with this little love bug! 
Is it from a special collection?


----------



## dlovechanel

averagejoe said:


> Adorable!!! Perfectly colour-coordinated, too!



Thanks, Averagejoe [emoji4]


----------



## lady-dior

Springshine said:


> Newest addition to my small Dior collection. Originally I wanted a diorama woc but when I saw this color I couldn't stop myself from buying it❤️ The SA was amazing and I had such a good experience at the store


Absolutely stunning!! Loving red, shw and patent


----------



## lady-dior

vhelya said:


> Waiting for my coffee in starbucks..
> After being underused for almost 2 years, finally I took it out again yesterday..
> 
> I always dress casually and think LD may not really suit with my style but I just can't resist the beauty..
> I hope I can use it more often [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3372597


Omg, to die for. I would use this so much. Beautiful


----------



## ladyleia

My ensemble for a wedding dinner. Matches my brocade dress perfectly! Got this beauty from La Fayette in March.


----------



## leooh

ladyleia said:


> View attachment 3457291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ensemble for a wedding dinner. Matches my brocade dress perfectly! Got this beauty from La Fayette in March.



beautiful outfit! love the shoes too![emoji7]


----------



## leooh




----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior dress, bag & jewellery


----------



## bagwathi

Here's my new Runway Bag with my traditional Indian attire!


----------



## leooh

bagwathi said:


> Here's my new Runway Bag with my traditional Indian attire!



i just had to comment: what a beautiful sari!


----------



## bagwathi

Thank you 


leooh said:


> i just had to comment: what a beautiful sari!


!!!


----------



## Auvina15

bagwathi said:


> Here's my new Runway Bag with my traditional Indian attire!


So beautiful! Gorgeous combo!!


----------



## incoralblue

Large Midnight Blue Diorever and I enjoying a nice Saturday afternoon at City Center, Washington, DC. 

After purchasing a couple of new Dior items!!!


----------



## cmm62

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3457958
> View attachment 3457959
> 
> 
> Large Midnight Blue Diorever and I enjoying a nice Saturday afternoon at City Center, Washington, DC.
> 
> After purchasing a couple of new Dior items!!!



Great photos, better bag [emoji8]


----------



## Angelian

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3457958
> View attachment 3457959
> 
> 
> Large Midnight Blue Diorever and I enjoying a nice Saturday afternoon at City Center, Washington, DC.
> 
> After purchasing a couple of new Dior items!!!



Beautiful bag, but don't just tease, show us your new Dior goodies!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dior dress, bag & jewellery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457445



Wow! What a beautiful glamour shot! Looks like it belongs in Vogue.



bagwathi said:


> Here's my new Runway Bag with my traditional Indian attire!



Gorgeous! The GHW of the bag is matched beautifully with your outfit!



incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3457958
> View attachment 3457959
> 
> 
> Large Midnight Blue Diorever and I enjoying a nice Saturday afternoon at City Center, Washington, DC.
> 
> After purchasing a couple of new Dior items!!!



Absolutely stunning!!! The Midnight Blue is so vibrant in daylight.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Wow! What a beautiful glamour shot! Looks like it belongs in Vogue.


Thank you. It was staged by Dior, I only modelled


----------



## leooh

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you. It was staged by Dior, I only modelled



wow modelled for dior? [emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## leooh

tea break. I haven't change out of this wallet since i bought it!


----------



## Sculli

At the park chilling with the bag [emoji847]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

leooh said:


> wow modelled for dior? [emoji106][emoji322]



Of course not like Rihanna 
They sometimes organise private photo shoots for favourite clients (their words, not mine) with famous photographers.
But I like the sound of it - "I modelled for Dior" ))


----------



## leooh

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Of course not like Rihanna
> They sometimes organise private photo shoots for favourite clients (their words, not mine) with famous photographers.
> But I like the sound of it - "I modelled for Dior" ))



they really know how to pamper their fav clients


----------



## rinoako

The lady is a few months old, but just got this wallet today! Apparently limited in asia!


----------



## rinoako

Another few pics of my beloved diorama


----------



## smudleybear

Wow seeing all those stunning Dior in action makes me want to contribute as well. Gorgeous pics ladies, truly stunning. I got my Dior Flore few months back but can't seem to wear her until lately, super comfy!


----------



## averagejoe

rinoako said:


> Another few pics of my beloved diorama


You look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Wow seeing all those stunning Dior in action makes me want to contribute as well. Gorgeous pics ladies, truly stunning. I got my Dior Flore few months back but can't seem to wear her until lately, super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462683


They look super comfy! And I love the blue!


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> They look super comfy! And I love the blue!



Yes it is, thanks!


----------



## honey

Oh my! Love the pics in this thread! 

Smugleybear your shoes are gorgoeus! Its a beautiful colour. 
Rinoako, Your Diorama is lovely. Looks very elegant. I purchase another Diorama it would be that one


----------



## HiEndGirl

Just recently purchased this preloved Dior tote and loving it [emoji177]


----------



## smudleybear

honey said:


> Oh my! Love the pics in this thread!
> 
> Smugleybear your shoes are gorgoeus! Its a beautiful colour.
> Rinoako, Your Diorama is lovely. Looks very elegant. I purchase another Diorama it would be that one



Thank you!!


----------



## leooh

HiEndGirl said:


> Just recently purchased this preloved Dior tote and loving it [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463537



love it with your shoes! such a pretty neutral colour!


----------



## HiEndGirl

leooh said:


> love it with your shoes! such a pretty neutral colour!



Thanks. They go with so many outfits too.


----------



## roseangelique

diorlover


----------



## Breadnbrie

The Diorever has the best leather ever! I've had my medium in midnight blue for a little over a month now, really enjoying her today


----------



## incoralblue

Breadnbrie said:


> The Diorever has the best leather ever! I've had my medium in midnight blue for a little over a month now, really enjoying her today



Lovely pics. I have the same bag in a large. Agree, I love the style and the midnight blue is such a chameleon type of blue (if that makes sense)!


----------



## averagejoe

Breadnbrie said:


> The Diorever has the best leather ever! I've had my medium in midnight blue for a little over a month now, really enjoying her today


Can't believe it's been over a month that you've had this beauty! The leather IS awesome.


----------



## Breadnbrie

incoralblue said:


> Lovely pics. I have the same bag in a large. Agree, I love the style and the midnight blue is such a chameleon type of blue (if that makes sense)!


Yes it is a great chameleon blue, and so much prettier in person. Glad you are enjoying your bag! I look forward to seeing more action shots from you 



averagejoe said:


> Can't believe it's been over a month that you've had this beauty! The leather IS awesome.


Not to be cheesy, but every day that I use this bag, I think of you! You helped me so much when making my decision. Many thanks again!!


----------



## averagejoe

Breadnbrie said:


> Not to be cheesy, but every day that I use this bag, I think of you! You helped me so much when making my decision. Many thanks again!!


I'm glad that I was able to help in some way


----------



## meowmeow94

Diorama goes with me to Vatican. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

meowmeow94 said:


> Diorama goes with me to Vatican. Thanks for letting me share


Stunning!!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

meowmeow94 said:


> Diorama goes with me to Vatican. Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous bag and photo!


----------



## rinoako

honey said:


> Oh my! Love the pics in this thread!
> 
> Smugleybear your shoes are gorgoeus! Its a beautiful colour.
> Rinoako, Your Diorama is lovely. Looks very elegant. I purchase another Diorama it would be that one


Thank you! Im crazy about it!


----------



## meowmeow94

averagejoe said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you, averagejoe. Have a beautiful day 



Breadnbrie said:


> Gorgeous bag and photo!



Thank you, lovely Breadnbrie!  oh btw your name sounds delicious ^^


----------



## arielqueen

I adore this bag so much.


----------



## rikkuex

Dinner last night


----------



## Applelpc26

Night out with my LD


----------



## HiEndGirl

rikkuex said:


> Dinner last night



Your whole outfit is [emoji7]


----------



## leooh

rikkuex said:


> Dinner last night



super pretty![emoji7]


----------



## leooh

Applelpc26 said:


> Night out with my LD



wow, your lady is soooo unique!


----------



## rikkuex

HiEndGirl said:


> Your whole outfit is [emoji7]





leooh said:


> super pretty![emoji7]



Thank you!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Mini lady dior


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> Mini lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476386



[emoji177] Colour


----------



## Piarpreet

HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji177] Colour



 Have waaaay too many pink bags lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> Have waaaay too many pink bags lol



Not possible. Lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

First time out for this little beauty - Color Me Dior croisieremi in Rose. L[emoji177]VE


----------



## hightea_xx

First fall change room selfie!




I seriously love my Diorama so perfect for running errands and being out and about!!


----------



## missarewa

Out and about on Friday night with my patent Lady


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> First fall change room selfie!
> 
> View attachment 3489662
> 
> 
> I seriously love my Diorama so perfect for running errands and being out and about!!



I just tried on the large Diorama and really loved it! You look great.


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Dior colour me again [emoji177] window shopping in Dior of course. Contemplating this lovely Miss Dior  Promenade [emoji38][emoji848]

View attachment 3490113

View attachment 3490114


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hi again DIOR lovers,
And Hi Autumn!


----------



## YBcozYnot

Oops... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I need practice more to know how to post (not quote) photos from Ip...


----------



## Lalaka

Running errands with large Lady Dior.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Out and about with my lovely lady!


----------



## helenhandbag

Haven't been posting on TPF for ages so time to return for a bit - since the last time here I got a Diorama WOC, Diorever, earrings... [emoji81]


----------



## averagejoe

helenhandbag said:


> Haven't been posting on TPF for ages so time to return for a bit - since the last time here I got a Diorama WOC, Diorever, earrings... [emoji81]
> 
> View attachment 3512683
> View attachment 3512684


Beautiful pieces!


----------



## HiEndGirl

helenhandbag said:


> Haven't been posting on TPF for ages so time to return for a bit - since the last time here I got a Diorama WOC, Diorever, earrings... [emoji81]
> 
> View attachment 3512683
> View attachment 3512684



Love this WOC and the way you tied your wrist!


----------



## bagwathi

HiEndGirl said:


> Just recently purchased this preloved Dior tote and loving it [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463537


Love this tote! May I know from where you bought this?


----------



## HiEndGirl

bagwathi said:


> Love this tote! May I know from where you bought this?



Thanks! I love this tote too. Dior Panarea. I had been drooling over it for ages after seeing it on a FB post and tried to inquire at a Dior boutique but sadly quite old season so was nowhere to be found. Then one very lucky day I happened upon it at a designer resale store just sitting there waiting for me [emoji4][emoji177].  You might find it online at any number of designer resale sites. Never know your luck [emoji6]


----------



## michi_chi

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks! I love this tote too. Dior Panarea. I had been drooling over it for ages after seeing it on a FB post and tried to inquire at a Dior boutique but sadly quite old season so was nowhere to be found. Then one very lucky day I happened upon it at a designer resale store just sitting there waiting for me [emoji4][emoji177].  You might find it online at any number of designer resale sites. Never know your luck [emoji6]



Is yours the beige Panarea? I got a small silver one and it's my absolute favourite Dior bag


----------



## elrtati




----------



## elrtati




----------



## elrtati

rinoako said:


> The lady is a few months old, but just got this wallet today! Apparently limited in asia!


Those 2 colors Perfect match


----------



## HiEndGirl

michi_chi said:


> Is yours the beige Panarea? I got a small silver one and it's my absolute favourite Dior bag



I'm not sure of the colour name but it's a pale soft pink irl. Love this bag too! Would love to see your silver Panarea! Pls share pict. Sound gorgeous.


----------



## HiEndGirl

elrtati said:


> View attachment 3514829



This is too gorgeous for words [emoji177]


----------



## elrtati

@HiEndGirl awww thanks


----------



## michi_chi

HiEndGirl said:


> I'm not sure of the colour name but it's a pale soft pink irl. Love this bag too! Would love to see your silver Panarea! Pls share pict. Sound gorgeous.



I've posted photos of it in another thread, bought my silver one in 2011 and it's held up really well! http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...um-not-mini-not-large-new-size.949285/page-12

Used it daily for about a year and now I try not to use it too often as the corners are starting to lose its shape as you can see


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Dior Panarea Tote again [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## -S-

Loving my vintage 80'ies Dior envelope. It's in really good condition with no wear to the gold chain and impeccable monogram lining. Just had it authenticated by Authenticate4u  so feel safe to share it now


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Out and about with my lovely lady!


----------



## Vespa_girl

missarewa said:


> Out and about on Friday night with my patent Lady
> View attachment 3489824


Very lovely bag - may I asked if this is white or ivory patent?

TIA.


----------



## missarewa

Vespa_girl said:


> Very lovely bag - may I asked if this is white or ivory patent?
> 
> TIA.



It's a nude patent


----------



## Vespa_girl

missarewa said:


> It's a nude patent


Oh ok. Sorry I thought it looked so light it was ivory - must be the lighting.


----------



## Breadnbrie

My Diorever at the Grand Canyon


----------



## averagejoe

Breadnbrie said:


> My Diorever at the Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560953


Breathtaking!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Date night at the movie with DH and my Dior Panarea teamed with my LV inclusion bracelets (lighting on second pict not great as the cinema had a yellow lights)


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my black grained calfskin Diorama to Harrods for the final day of sales in 2016...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

In love with my vintage Dior (thanks to the authenticators here for authenticating mine!!) My first premier designer bag that I bought for myself [emoji4] Here we are on our way out for New Years!


----------



## averagejoe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> View attachment 3561931
> 
> In love with my vintage Dior (thanks to the authenticators here for authenticating mine!!) My first premier designer bag that I bought for myself [emoji4] Here we are on our way out for New Years!


It's nice to see vintage Dior bags here. You are coordinated perfectly! Happy New Year!


----------



## Angel1219




----------



## YBcozYnot

Disappointed with the re-dye job when receiving it back (the color was supposed to be like Palermo's beautiful burgundy bag) but love it now when the bright pink Miss DIOR becomes a care-free chocolate bag for daily use.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Disappointed with the re-dye job when receiving it back (the color was supposed to be like Palermo's beautiful burgundy bag) but love it now when the bright pink Miss DIOR becomes a care-free chocolate bag for daily use.
> View attachment 3562789
> 
> View attachment 3562817
> 
> View attachment 3562790


Who did this redye job? It wasn't Dior, was it?

It looks good but I don't know how they thought the red was supposed to be brown.


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> Who did this redye job? It wasn't Dior, was it?
> 
> It looks good but I don't know how they thought the red was supposed to be brown.



Unfortunately not by DIOR, it was refused because of lacking the buyer record.
I had it re-dyed by a local service supplier who did a much much better job on my Chanel (in caviar).
Am reading now other threads and consider to send it to the USA for correction; struggling between keeping it in chocolate or turning to black once for forever.


----------



## cmm62

Angel1219 said:


> View attachment 3562242



Fabulous look!


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Unfortunately not by DIOR, it was refused because of lacking the buyer record.
> I had it re-dyed by a local service supplier who did a much much better job on my Chanel (in caviar).
> Am reading now other threads and consider to send it to the USA for correction; struggling between keeping it in chocolate or turning to black once for forever.


I say keep it in chocolate for now. 

If it gets scuffed years later, then you can dye it to black. It's easier to go from a lighter colour to a darker colour than the other way around.


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> I say keep it in chocolate for now.
> 
> If it gets scuffed years later, then you can dye it to black. It's easier to go from a lighter colour to a darker colour than the other way around.



Thanks for your advice. The lambskin is still soft and smells good, esp. after I've applied some Dior face care cream. I'm gonna enjoy this chocolate bar for now, then.


----------



## Angel1219

cmm62 said:


> Fabulous look!


Thank you hun!


----------



## JulieMack

My only Dior. Sending it off to Atlanta because on my last trip, the "D" came off and I am no where near a boutique. I opted for a total refurbishment.❤️ Hopefully when I get her back, she will be whole once again.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Diorosphere necklace and bracelet out today...


----------



## incoralblue

Out and about with my large Diorama (grained calfskin with silver hardware).


----------



## themeanreds

This is my vintage Dior briefcase, but I'm using it as my daily bag right now. It is a perfect size for a laptop, even though I'm not using it for that right now. I added the crossbody strap, so that part is not Dior.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Out and about with my lovely lady!


 Is this color called Lotus? I have one & love it!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bijouxlady said:


> Is this color called Lotus? I have one & love it!


Yes yes it's the lotus!!!! so you get your J initial and we be BFF


----------



## Bijouxlady

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Yes yes it's the lotus!!!! so you get your J initial and we be BFF


HA! I called my SA today & he has one! We should be BFF's soon~


----------



## goldenfountain

Rocking my new Lady out to church on Sunday! Sorry i didnt wanna remove the protective cover of the letter O


----------



## Bijouxlady

incoralblue said:


> Out and about with my large Diorama (grained calfskin with silver hardware).
> 
> View attachment 3568061


I am considering getting a Diorama but can't decide between the large and the medium. Your thoughts? Yours is lovely and looks great on you. Is it heavy?


----------



## averagejoe

goldenfountain said:


> Rocking my new Lady out to church on Sunday! Sorry i didnt wanna remove the protective cover of the letter O


WOW! So pretty! Congratulations once again! 

You must've turned a lot of heads today with that bag.


----------



## holdmystars

goldenfountain said:


> Rocking my new Lady out to church on Sunday! Sorry i didnt wanna remove the protective cover of the letter O



Looking nice! I saw someone with a medium LD at my church today too.


----------



## goldenfountain

averagejoe said:


> WOW! So pretty! Congratulations once again!
> 
> You must've turned a lot of heads today with that bag.


thanks for the kind words!! I'm soo glad I've got the Lady Dior in the classic style, so timeless and elegant!



holdmystars said:


> Looking nice! I saw someone with a medium LD at my church today too.


Thank you, haha. I like how stunning yet not too bold she is, because not everyone can look at the bag and figure it's designer at first sight.


----------



## jpezmom

goldenfountain said:


> thanks for the kind words!! I'm soo glad I've got the Lady Dior in the classic style, so timeless and elegant!
> 
> 
> Thank you, haha. I like how stunning yet not too bold she is, because not everyone can look at the bag and figure it's designer at first sight.



You look awesome with your new LD!  I totally agree with the timelessness of this style.  These photos and your reveal are making it very hard for me to forget about this bag - I am really loving it more and more.  Ugh - I don't really need another bag....but it's so beautiful....


----------



## goldenfountain

jpezmom said:


> You look awesome with your new LD!  I totally agree with the timelessness of this style.  These photos and your reveal are making it very hard for me to forget about this bag - I am really loving it more and more.  Ugh - I don't really need another bag....but it's so beautiful....


thank you so much for the very kind words  because I knew the design is timeless and the price can only keep increasing (in fact I got it just after it was increased from less than euro 3,000 to 3,200 ouch), I decided to go for it for now! at least I know i'd be keeping her for a long time and potentially pass it on to my daughter  i totally hear you on "don't need another bag"!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Sorry for my many posts but i've been soo over the moon that i can finally enjoy my Lady Dior! Here she was in the seat next to me yesterday going out!


----------



## averagejoe

goldenfountain said:


> Sorry for my many posts but i've been soo over the moon that i can finally enjoy my Lady Dior! Here she was in the seat next to me yesterday going out!


Don't be sorry! Keep the gorgeous pics coming!


----------



## goldenfountain

averagejoe said:


> Don't be sorry! Keep the gorgeous pics coming!


aw thank you, that's very kind! yes i'll keep them coming. back to work now so need to find an excuse to take her out during the week (not to work though).


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bijouxlady said:


> HA! I called my SA today & he has one! We should be BFF's soon~


----------



## Firstchanellv28

goldenfountain said:


> Rocking my new Lady out to church on Sunday! Sorry i didnt wanna remove the protective cover of the letter O


I should bring mine to church too.. 
May god prosper us so we can have more pretty dior and chanel aside from peace & joy! ❤️❤️️


----------



## goldenfountain

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I should bring mine to church too..
> May god prosper us so we can have more pretty dior and chanel aside from peace & joy! ❤️❤️️


Brilliant prayer! thank you & blessings to you, and yess you totally should! I tend to always wear my new bags/clothes/shoes & anything new to church first before going elsewhere


----------



## Bijouxlady

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I should bring mine to church too..
> May god prosper us so we can have more pretty dior and chanel aside from peace & joy! ❤️❤️️


I love to wear mine to church on Sunday too & I agree with you on that prayer to prosper in peace & joy.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My orchids on a walk


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3577056
> 
> 
> My orchids on a walk


Lovely!!!


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

I honestly like the leather of Dior. It screams luxury!


----------



## Rachel965

I carry thus with me every day.  It puts up with so much abuse.


----------



## goldenfountain

OOTD out to work's monthly social event  i still havent removed the clear charm cover [emoji23]


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about with the Diorama, feat a Michael Kors fox tail from several seasons ago


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Out and about with the Diorama, feat a Michael Kors fox tail from several seasons ago
> 
> View attachment 3589490


Cool! 

If you don't mind me asking, is that a real fox tail or is it faux fur? I know their pom poms are real fur but I haven't seen their fox tails before.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Day out with my DS2 at the museum and Matilda Musical. Dior Panerea tote teamed with my Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## averagejoe

HiEndGirl said:


> Day out with my DS2 at the museum and Matilda Musical. Dior Panerea tote teamed with my Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 3590067
> 
> View attachment 3590068


Lovely combination


----------



## Havanese 28

goldenfountain said:


> Rocking my new Lady out to church on Sunday! Sorry i didnt wanna remove the protective cover of the letter O


That bag looks fabulous on you!  You made a great decision in this bag...it's so classy and chic and very versatile.  Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Havanese 28

goldenfountain said:


> Sorry for my many posts but i've been soo over the moon that i can finally enjoy my Lady Dior! Here she was in the seat next to me yesterday going out!


I got mine nearly  a year ago ( February, 2016), and every time I get it out to use, I Still feel as you do and I've been buying, collecting, appreciating designer bags of this caliber for a Long time ( decades).  Mine is the same combo as yours...black lambskin with gold hardware, and this bag just has that something extra special that is hard to describe.


----------



## HiEndGirl

averagejoe said:


> Lovely combination


Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Cool!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, is that a real fox tail or is it faux fur? I know their pom poms are real fur but I haven't seen their fox tails before.



I think it's real if I'm not mistaken!  It was a one off season I think 2013/14 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Pursenal

Obsessing over my miss Dior promenade in sparkle calfskin


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pursenal said:


> Obsessing over my miss Dior promenade in sparkle calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590751



[emoji7] love this!


----------



## Mong

Pursenal said:


> Obsessing over my miss Dior promenade in sparkle calfskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590751



So pretty! What is the name of the color/code number?


----------



## Pursenal

Here is a pic of code so you can see not really sure. Looks to me like a silver/baby blue with a metallic sparkle


----------



## Mong

Pursenal said:


> Here is a pic of code so you can see not really sure. Looks to me like a silver/baby blue with a metallic sparkle
> View attachment 3591886


Thank you!


----------



## deltalady

First time taking out my large Lady Dior


----------



## OneMoreDay

deltalady said:


> First time taking out my large Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593870


That lambskin is just luscious!


----------



## Pursenal

Beauty! Always a classic want the small one with gold HW


----------



## sydneyche

My first time posting here after seeing everyone's pretty bags. 
I take my Dior Panarea Coral Pink with me during travels - it's super resistant


----------



## deltalady

My Lady and I headed to grab lunch


----------



## kandicenicole

Riding around town with my favorite Dior piece! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## Chloe_c

Afternoon tea with my lady...


----------



## Pursenal

She is so pretty!!


----------



## Duessa

newly-acquired Diorama + my current favorite shoes to wear her with~


----------



## oranGetRee

Today after going out for lunch.
Dior promenade, dior costume bracelet and dior viii watch ❤


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Duessa said:


> View attachment 3625415
> 
> newly-acquired Diorama + my current favorite shoes to wear her with~



Glamorous coordination! Beautiful!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

oranGetRee said:


> Today after going out for lunch.
> Dior promenade, dior costume bracelet and dior viii watch [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629978



Beautiful bag!


----------



## AnnieSuperFemme

Dessert date with my loves! [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

oranGetRee said:


> Today after going out for lunch.
> Dior promenade, dior costume bracelet and dior viii watch ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629978


Fantastic look!


----------



## best_carnation

Went shopping today with lady Dior. I would like to get a medium size for work in the future as well.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

best_carnation said:


> Went shopping today with lady Dior. I would like to get a medium size for work in the future as well.



Such a cute bag!


----------



## goldenfountain

Havanese 28 said:


> That bag looks fabulous on you!  You made a great decision in this bag...it's so classy and chic and very versatile.  Congrats and enjoy it!





Havanese 28 said:


> I got mine nearly  a year ago ( February, 2016), and every time I get it out to use, I Still feel as you do and I've been buying, collecting, appreciating designer bags of this caliber for a Long time ( decades).  Mine is the same combo as yours...black lambskin with gold hardware, and this bag just has that something extra special that is hard to describe.



Aw thanks for your kind words!! I accidentally hit my brake when driving and the Lady fell down to the floor, i was nervous but then she looked fine! [emoji28]
I definitely dont fine the gold hardware yellow at all. Its a very classy and classic bag!  
May i ask since you bought the bag, do you condition it with any leather conditioner at all? I read in Dior's carebook that nothing should be applied on it, but just wanting hear about others' experience of the lambskin. Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello everyone 

I'm new here. I've been drooling over all the lovely pictures

My lovely Dior came back from the handbag spa in Italy yesterday. She was looking a bit worn, and had some dark stains, but they did a fantastic job conditioning her and she's looking brand new ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new here. I've been drooling over all the lovely pictures
> 
> My lovely Dior came back from the handbag spa in Italy yesterday. She was looking a bit worn, and had some dark stains, but they did a fantastic job conditioning her and she's looking brand new ❤️


Wow! It's good that Dior still offers to do this for bags that were introduced over a decade ago.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Yes! They did such a good job. I can't see a single scratch and it looks brand new. I love this style, the colour, the hardware. It makes my heart sing.


----------



## Havanese 28

goldenfountain said:


> Aw thanks for your kind words!! I accidentally hit my brake when driving and the Lady fell down to the floor, i was nervous but then she looked fine! [emoji28]
> I definitely dont fine the gold hardware yellow at all. Its a very classy and classic bag!
> May i ask since you bought the bag, do you condition it with any leather conditioner at all? I read in Dior's carebook that nothing should be applied on it, but just wanting hear about others' experience of the lambskin. Thank you


----------



## Havanese 28

goldenfountain said:


> Aw thanks for your kind words!! I accidentally hit my brake when driving and the Lady fell down to the floor, i was nervous but then she looked fine! [emoji28]
> I definitely dont fine the gold hardware yellow at all. Its a very classy and classic bag!
> May i ask since you bought the bag, do you condition it with any leather conditioner at all? I read in Dior's carebook that nothing should be applied on it, but just wanting hear about others' experience of the lambskin. Thank you


I have not applied any type of condition or product on my LD for the reason you stated.  I read in the care instructions not to put anything on it.


----------



## baghagg

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new here. I've been drooling over all the lovely pictures
> 
> My lovely Dior came back from the handbag spa in Italy yesterday. She was looking a bit worn, and had some dark stains, but they did a fantastic job conditioning her and she's looking brand new [emoji173]️


Lovely bag,  so happy for you that it came back appearing better than new! Do you mind sharing what Dior charges for this service?


----------



## goldenfountain

Havanese 28 said:


> I have not applied any type of condition or product on my LD for the reason you stated.  I read in the care instructions not to put anything on it.


Thanks for that  I'll just follow their instructions then!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

baghagg said:


> Lovely bag,  so happy for you that it came back appearing better than new! Do you mind sharing what Dior charges for this service?


Not at all. I don't know if this is a standard service or if the SA was just very nice to my husband. He took my bag to Dior in Bond Street because I'd stained it somehow in multiple places and I couldn't clean it with leather wipes. The SA said they could send it for recolouring and it would go to Italy for 6-8 weeks. I think it took 7 weeks in the end, and I think it cost around £100. I'd stopped carrying this bag because of the stains, and it was one of my favourites, so I'm so pleased to have it back!


----------



## lvlove707

Out and about with my Diorama WOC (Powder Pink) and my Dior VIII ceramic watch [emoji177] (call me old fashioned but I just can't seem to transition to a smart watch [emoji12])


----------



## averagejoe

lvlove707 said:


> View attachment 3637403
> 
> Out and about with my Diorama WOC (Powder Pink) and my Dior VIII ceramic watch [emoji177] (call me old fashioned but I just can't seem to transition to a smart watch [emoji12])


What a pretty combination! 

And your Dior VIII is much better than a smart watch. For one, it's prettier and has real diamonds on the dial instead of digital ones. I especially don't like how many of the smart watch screens turn off when you're not checking the time. Looks like the watch is dead.


----------



## lvlove707

averagejoe said:


> What a pretty combination!
> 
> And your Dior VIII is much better than a smart watch. For one, it's prettier and has real diamonds on the dial instead of digital ones. I especially don't like how many of the smart watch screens turn off when you're not checking the time. Looks like the watch is dead.


Thank you, averagejoe! 

I couldn't agree more with your opinion on smart watches - definitely more of a traditional watch kinda gal [emoji4]


----------



## krawford

lvlove707 said:


> View attachment 3637403
> 
> Out and about with my Diorama WOC (Powder Pink) and my Dior VIII ceramic watch [emoji177] (call me old fashioned but I just can't seem to transition to a smart watch [emoji12])


We are watch twins.  What size is yours?  Mine is a 33mm.  I love it. Indestructible!!!


----------



## lvlove707

krawford said:


> We are watch twins.  What size is yours?  Mine is a 33mm.  I love it. Indestructible!!!


Yay!! Mine is 33mm as well - I'm completely in love with this watch and hopefully, I can add a black one to my collection one day [emoji3]


----------



## solitudelove

lvlove707 said:


> View attachment 3637403
> 
> Out and about with my Diorama WOC (Powder Pink) and my Dior VIII ceramic watch [emoji177] (call me old fashioned but I just can't seem to transition to a smart watch [emoji12])


Gorgeous!!! Totally in love with your Dior VIII watch!!!! It's something that's on my wish list


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Omg. I did not even understand when you were discussing smart watches. 
My thoughts were in this direction - casual, smart, cocktail, black tie... So, I thought, this watch is not dressy but definitely smart or smart casual...
I am not old. I am vintage


----------



## incoralblue

New addition to my Dior collection: Bee Pouch. 
Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> New addition to my Dior collection: Bee Pouch.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3641513
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641514
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641529


Amazing! I will copy this to the Dudes and their Diors thread too.


----------



## diana27arvi

From the weekend


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Diorama out in the beautiful sunshine in London today, together with my DiorReflected sunnies...


----------



## butterfij

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my Diorama out in the beautiful sunshine in London today, together with my DiorReflected sunnies...
> 
> View attachment 3645671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645673



You are slaying that outfit. I love it


----------



## hightea_xx

Popped into Saks Off 5th and couldn't resist a change room selfie while I was trying on an Alexander Wang blazer!


----------



## goldenfountain

She was out with me this weekend. The other photo shows some of what I put inside  I actually quite enjoy how discreet & private the inside of the bag is!


----------



## dotty8

goldenfountain said:


> She was out with me this weekend. The other photo shows some of what I put inside  I actually quite enjoy how discreet & private the inside of the bag is!



I love it


----------



## goldenfountain

dotty8 said:


> I love it



Thank you!


----------



## Thaotran

This is the first time in this year I use my Lady Dior because the weather here in Montreal is too cruel for such a delicate, beautiful bag. I took it out to shopping with me. I think I look weird, riding a bus with an expensive bag


----------



## averagejoe

Thaotran said:


> This is the first time in this year I use my Lady Dior because the weather here in Montreal is too cruel for such a delicate, beautiful bag. I took it out to shopping with me. I think I look weird, riding a bus with an expensive bag


Beautiful!

I'm sure you don't look out of place. People take public transit for different reasons. It could be for being environmentally conscious, too.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Thaotran said:


> This is the first time in this year I use my Lady Dior because the weather here in Montreal is too cruel for such a delicate, beautiful bag. I took it out to shopping with me. I think I look weird, riding a bus with an expensive bag


Here in London people take the tube/bus with their birkin/kelly  love your LD x


----------



## neshanta

sydneyche said:


> My first time posting here after seeing everyone's pretty bags.
> I take my Dior Panarea Coral Pink with me during travels - it's super resistant



Gorgeous bag, I have the black; best travel bag ever!


----------



## Thaotran

Thank you guys! Because of your comments now I will bring my Dior out with me more


----------



## Bijouxlady

goldenfountain said:


> She was out with me this weekend. The other photo shows some of what I put inside  I actually quite enjoy how discreet & private the inside of the bag is!


WE are bag twins. Such a beautiful classic~


----------



## goldenfountain

Bijouxlady said:


> WE are bag twins. Such a beautiful classic~


Yayy! Hi twin


----------



## diana27arvi

*The Lady Dior mini I used this weekend and the mini Diorever just arrived from Dubai *


----------



## averagejoe

diana27arvi said:


> *The Lady Dior mini I used this weekend and the mini Diorever just arrived from Dubai *
> View attachment 3658802
> View attachment 3658803


Wonderful colours!


----------



## diana27arvi

averagejoe said:


> Wonderful colours!


Thank you!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Some shots with the Diorama whilst I'm in Paris... 




At the mothership! One of the most beautiful stores I've been to, and I had a lovely experience with the store manager. 




Hotel room selfie...




Shopping for confitures in Fauchon...


----------



## Prada Prince

A mod shot of my newest purchase from the Avenue Montaigne boutique, the J'ADIOR bracelet in aged gold...


----------



## Ahardiva

Wearing my black croisière wallet yesterday:


----------



## Sculli

with my Diorama satchel today [emoji813]️


----------



## stacey_1805

Had a wonderful shopping experience at the Dior boutique today! I'm wearing the Dior Sunrise booties.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my J'ADIOR bracelet and Diorosphere out today in the spring sunshine...


----------



## averagejoe

stacey_1805 said:


> Had a wonderful shopping experience at the Dior boutique today! I'm wearing the Dior Sunrise booties.
> 
> View attachment 3666527


WOW! You look amazing!!!


----------



## Chloe_c

Another weekend with the Lady....


----------



## stacygimini

incoralblue said:


> New addition to my Dior collection: Bee Pouch.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3641513
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641514
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641529



Gorgeous piece! Are u planning to get the matching belt?[emoji51]


----------



## stacygimini

Sculli said:


> with my Diorama satchel today [emoji813]️
> View attachment 3666457



Wow so chic on you! I haven't seen this in my local boutique yet thanks for sharing babe!


----------



## Sculli

stacygimini said:


> Wow so chic on you! I haven't seen this in my local boutique yet thanks for sharing babe!



thank you [emoji8]. I got it a few months ago, such a handy bag with many ways to carry. happy easter everybody [emoji214][emoji195]


----------



## goldenfountain

Easter Sunday morning out  happy Easter everyone!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Easter brunch with my lady ❤️


----------



## Bijouxlady

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Easter brunch with my lady ❤️
> View attachment 3669355


It's beautiful! Is that color Lotus? I have Lotus & love it.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Bijouxlady said:


> It's beautiful! Is that color Lotus? I have Lotus & love it.


Yep


----------



## Prada Prince

I dug way back into the Dior archives for my Dior Baudrier Saddle bag from S/S 2002 by John Galliano, together with my J'ADIOR bracelet from S/S 2017 by Maria Grazia Chiuri...


----------



## hightea_xx

Change room selfie!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I dug way back into the Dior archives for my Dior Baudrier Saddle bag from S/S 2002 by John Galliano, together with my J'ADIOR bracelet from S/S 2017 by Maria Grazia Chiuri...
> 
> View attachment 3672339
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672341


Oh my! I haven't seen that bag in such a long time! Great size, and so unique!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Change room selfie!
> 
> View attachment 3672508
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672510


Love how you accessorized it!


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Love how you accessorized it!



Thanks!

Also congrats on your new bracelet!!  Wear it in good health


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also congrats on your new bracelet!!  Wear it in good health


Thanks!

What strap is that on your Diorissimo, by the way? Was it sold separately?


----------



## lilkooties




----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What strap is that on your Diorissimo, by the way? Was it sold separately?



It's Marc Jacobs, got it at the end of last year.  Wasn't sure about it for a while by my sister convinced me it looks good together lol!


----------



## housewivesfan

Lady  Dior went to Starbucks  today.


----------



## Prada Prince

It's a dude in Dior day for me, with my Diorama, J'ADIOR bracelet and DiorReflected sunglasses...


----------



## incoralblue

Fitting room selfie with my Dio(r)evolution flap bag...


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Fitting room selfie with my Dio(r)evolution flap bag...
> 
> View attachment 3679139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679139


J'ADIOR!!! The bag looks great on you. So chic when worn with your hand in the slot at the front.


----------



## ivy1026

A chilling My Lady [emoji4]


----------



## rk4265

Mother's Day came a little early this year.  presenting my new to me mini embellished lady


----------



## dr3amimxage

ivy1026 said:


> A chilling My Lady [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3679639



Wow, I love this color! do you know the name of this color and is this new?


----------



## ivy1026

dr3amimxage said:


> Wow, I love this color! do you know the name of this color and is this new?



Thanks  I think it is called midnight blue and it is recent.  It's a dark navy blue.  Hard to capture the true color.


----------



## Springshine

First time wearing the dior woc


----------



## Flip88

Springshine said:


> First time wearing the dior woc [emoji2]


It's gorgeous, love it and I cannot help spot a beautiful sheepskin (?) rug. Love your outfit - enjoy the Dior


----------



## fashion_junky

My first time using my Diorama last week


----------



## graciemae

Shopping with my mini diorever


----------



## vivian518

With my Lady at the Starbucks


----------



## vivian518

It's already May, but still so cold. Had to wrap myself in a blanket [emoji38]


----------



## Chanellover2015

vivian518 said:


> It's already May, but still so cold. Had to wrap myself in a blanket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696246



Love the bag. Is that in English Bay here in Canada?


----------



## nashpoo

graciemae said:


> View attachment 3695788
> 
> 
> Shopping with my mini diorever



Ugh the mini in that silver is gorgeous! I think I like it more than the larger size[emoji173]️


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my large black Diorama in grained leather and champagne gold hardware...


----------



## meowmeow94

Night out with Diorama ❤️


----------



## Thaotran

Dior comes to brunch with me


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my J'ADIOR bracelet, Lucky Dior necklace and DiorReflected sunglasses...


----------



## diordesert99

today was a Diorissimo day


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my J'ADIOR bracelet, Lucky Dior necklace and DiorReflected sunglasses...
> 
> View attachment 3704925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704928
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704929


Nice outfit! I see you were at Dior today. Did anything catch your eye?


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Nice outfit! I see you were at Dior today. Did anything catch your eye?



Thank you AJ! 

The J'ADIOR croisiere wallet did catch my eye... But I'm trying to be good for now! 

I helped my friend pick out a Dior Zodiac evening bag though! The embroidery on those bags and the tarot ones are spectacular...


----------



## deltalady

lee85718 said:


> today was a Diorissimo day



Love your outfit! Where is it from?


----------



## diordesert99

deltalady said:


> Love your outfit! Where is it from?


thanks! romper is from a site called 'love culture'


----------



## deltalady

lee85718 said:


> thanks! romper is from a site called 'love culture'



We have one in our local mall. Thanks!


----------



## AnnieSuperFemme

Any avid fan can easily guess where were we... [emoji41][emoji6]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

AnnieSuperFemme said:


> Any avid fan can easily guess where were we... [emoji41][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3709530


Your sunglasses look fab! I miss Orlando!!! How's the weather there at the moment?


----------



## jz112896

good


----------



## Bijouxlady

My lovely Lady last night @ dinner & my Papaya mini BeDior tonight @ dinner. My Hermes cashmere wrap is a perfect match.


----------



## averagejoe

Bijouxlady said:


> My lovely Lady last night @ dinner & my Papaya mini BeDior tonight @ dinner. My Hermes cashmere wrap is a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710103
> View attachment 3710104


Beautiful!!! Nice to see the Be Dior in action!


----------



## Freckles1

I got a new beauty




Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Freckles1 said:


> I got a new beauty
> View attachment 3716905
> View attachment 3716906
> View attachment 3716907
> 
> Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Wow! Is that the new crinkled leather?


----------



## Freckles1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Wow! Is that the new crinkled leather?



It is!! The leather has been treated with something but I don't remember what [emoji23][emoji23]  it is similar to a Chanel reissue I have...it's not the "soft" version though.... those are fabulous too!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Freckles1 said:


> It is!! The leather has been treated with something but I don't remember what [emoji23][emoji23]  it is similar to a Chanel reissue I have...it's not the "soft" version though.... those are fabulous too!!


Very nice! Congratulations  i love the black hardware too!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Freckles1 said:


> I got a new beauty
> View attachment 3716905
> View attachment 3716906
> View attachment 3716907
> 
> Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I love this!  I am waiting for the studded LD in the same leather to arrive @ my store. The gunmetal HW  is perfect with the Navy. Congrats!


----------



## incoralblue

Freckles1 said:


> I got a new beauty
> View attachment 3716905
> View attachment 3716906
> View attachment 3716907
> 
> Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Whoa. This is stunning! Almost looks rose gold in the at pic. I love the gunmetal. I'll have to take a look at this in person.


----------



## averagejoe

Freckles1 said:


> I got a new beauty
> View attachment 3716905
> View attachment 3716906
> View attachment 3716907
> 
> Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## raspberrypink

Freckles1 said:


> I got a new beauty
> View attachment 3716905
> View attachment 3716906
> View attachment 3716907
> 
> Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


It's so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## raspberrypink

Bijouxlady said:


> My lovely Lady last night @ dinner & my Papaya mini BeDior tonight @ dinner. My Hermes cashmere wrap is a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710103
> View attachment 3710104


Dior always have such a lovely shade of red! Love that be dior that you have! Gorgeous!


----------



## diordesert99

Freckles1 said:


> I got a new beauty
> View attachment 3716905
> View attachment 3716906
> View attachment 3716907
> 
> Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


that gunmetal hardware is EVERYTHING! beautiful- congrats


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you friends!! Here is one more - I can't help myself 


I am really impressed with Dior's colors this season!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Thaotran

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you friends!! Here is one more - I can't help myself
> View attachment 3718138
> 
> I am really impressed with Dior's colors this season!!! Fantastic!


Your Lady Dior is stunning! It's very versatile, it will look gorgeous with every outfit


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Diorever


----------



## CorleoneQueen




----------



## Prada Prince

Explored the Dior flagship boutique on New Bond Street with my Diorama and J'ADIOR bracelet...


----------



## averagejoe

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 3718576
> View attachment 3718575
> 
> View attachment 3718572
> 
> 
> Diorever



I love how you accessorized it with the Fendi Bag Bugs!



CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 3718578
> View attachment 3718577



So chic!


----------



## Ahardiva

Out for dinner tonight with my Lady Dior Croisière Wallet


----------



## BlueCherry

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 3718578
> View attachment 3718577



I like your bag worn that way with the thicker strap, looks really great on you. Is this the My Lady Dior size or the mini?


----------



## Thaotran

Lady Dior and J'adior slingback come with me to school today. I know it's too much but nobody knows about luxury brands here anw lol


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Thaotran said:


> Lady Dior and J'adior slingback come with me to school today. I know it's too much but nobody knows about luxury brands here anw lol
> View attachment 3723720


Fab combo! Love the slings, they're very chic!


----------



## averagejoe

Thaotran said:


> Lady Dior and J'adior slingback come with me to school today. I know it's too much but nobody knows about luxury brands here anw lol
> View attachment 3723720


You're the most stylish on campus, I bet!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

Travel buddies as I transit in Calgary!  Missing the Vegas heat and the many Dior shops....!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Travel buddies as I transit in Calgary!  Missing the Vegas heat and the many Dior shops....!
> 
> View attachment 3724460


Nice! Didn't you bring your new Lady Dior along too?

Leaving Vegas is always a sad event. I get post-Vegas blues when I return to Toronto.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Didn't you bring your new Lady Dior along too?
> 
> Leaving Vegas is always a sad event. I get post-Vegas blues when I return to Toronto.



I brought options lol


----------



## nycmom

Freckles1 said:


> I got a new beauty
> View attachment 3716905
> View attachment 3716906
> View attachment 3716907
> 
> Medium Lady in navy with gunmetal hardware
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about with Scarlet!


----------



## Thaotran

Some Instagram action with my favorite Diors


----------



## goldenfountain

Sunday outing with my Dior sunglasses and the Lady


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Nice! Didn't you bring your new Lady Dior along too?
> 
> Leaving Vegas is always a sad event. I get post-Vegas blues when I return to Toronto.



AJ, what is worse - leaving Vegas or returning to Toronto?


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> AJ, what is worse - leaving Vegas or returning to Toronto?


I actually don't know. Both seem pretty sad.

Actually Toronto isn't that bad, but it's no Vegas.


----------



## jazztonish

Went for a weekend vacation with Diorama. This bag is totally versatile and functional for different occasions and outfits. I'm happy to use it from day to night and it has got a lot of compliments for its stunning appearance.


----------



## Thaotran

Went to school and then Winners with my Diorama. After the huge color transfer in the front I don't seem to care anymore, love using dark clothes with it!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My lady Dior on holiday with me in dubai


----------



## hightea_xx

Out and about doing what I do best: shopping and taking change room selfies!  [emoji57]


----------



## Bijouxlady

Out with my silver DE today. Just bought the L'Etoile scarf for my handle. Great bag!


----------



## zeronohiya

My red Dioramas first day out.


----------



## hightea_xx

Bargain hunting at Off 5th with ms Scarlet featuring one of many bojangles lol


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My lady all dressed up together with me! ⭐️


----------



## roxta

Managed to pick up the last La Papesse mitzah in my local boutique yesterday. I think it dresses up the back of my grey Sac De Jour perfectly. It literally took me over an hour (in front of the TV) of re-wrapping and fiddling around to get it to look like this. Now I can't bear the thought of removing it so my poor nude Diorama WOC may never get her turn...


----------



## Thaotran

Lady Dior went shopping with me  Love Winners runway collection


----------



## Zenerdiode

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My lady all dressed up together with me! ⭐️



Very pretty shot!


----------



## hightea_xx

Went by the National Gallery of Canada today with the lady in tow.  







They also had an exhibit talking about the history of Canadian Art and had an area for visitors to play with iPads and create their own works of art, with a video of different landscapes as inspiration.  I was inspired by something else clearly, my version of As Seen By....?


----------



## littlesnoopy

First outing with my new Diorama!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3746775


Just WOW!!!  

You are one glamorous lady!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you AJ. You see that baggy is not for me, right?


----------



## Heysexy

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3746775



Omg. You are too Fabulous hunny


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

[blushing] it's not me, it's Dior
[inner voice: yes! yes! don't stop!]


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you AJ. You see that baggy is not for me, right?


You are rocking that bag! Paired perfectly with silver Hermes sandals. It's for you alright


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And Dior dress! Btw, see the bees? I bought it before Maria came


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And Dior dress! Btw, see the bees? I bought it before Maria came


Yes I did notice the Raf Simons Dior dress. Tres chic


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Zenerdiode said:


> Very pretty shot!


Thanks


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to brunch with my Diorosphere necklace...


----------



## Thaotran

Wearing Mitzah scarf today. Normally my outfits are really simple and plain, with this I don't feel boring anymore ☺️


----------



## mmarks

Diorama at a wedding! Photos don't do this bag justice.. It is amazing in real life!


----------



## cmm62

mmarks said:


> Diorama at a wedding! Photos don't do this bag justice.. It is amazing in real life!


What an awesome outfit - you look fab!


----------



## averagejoe

mmarks said:


> Diorama at a wedding! Photos don't do this bag justice.. It is amazing in real life!


Wow! You look like you stepped out of Vogue!


----------



## Prada Prince

My J'ADIOR chain bracelet as my arm candy of the day...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady Dior on holiday with me in dubai



So gorg. What colour is your LD?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Prada Prince said:


> My J'ADIOR chain bracelet as my arm candy of the day...
> 
> View attachment 3761483



Love this bracelet!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My beloved Fuschia LD [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ivy1026

Love Dior grey


----------



## Nahreen

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My lady all dressed up together with me! [emoji294]️



You look lovely.


----------



## Nahreen

yoyotomatoe said:


> My beloved Fuschia LD [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3764957



What a nice combo with Dior and Hermes. Fuchsia is my fav colour and your nails are great.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nahreen said:


> What a nice combo with Dior and Hermes. Fuchsia is my fav colour and your nails are great.



Thank you Nahreen [emoji173]️


----------



## essiedub

mmarks said:


> Diorama at a wedding! Photos don't do this bag justice.. It is amazing in real life!



Oh *mmarks*!  This is one awesome dress!!  Who makes it?    (I, unfortunately don't have the figure to pull it off..too bad). Just spectacular..thanks for posting!


----------



## essiedub

Agree. Dior = grey

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Thaotran

I love the color of Diorama under the sun


----------



## Shrinkkbo

yoyotomatoe said:


> So gorg. What colour is your LD?


Purple, Thanks


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Nahreen said:


> You look lovely.


Thank you for the sweet compliment! It made my day!


----------



## denimcococabas

Thaotran said:


> View attachment 3772313
> 
> I love the color of Diorama under the sun



Love the effortless chic look and you're right about that color.


----------



## lulalula

Thaotran said:


> View attachment 3772313
> 
> I love the color of Diorama under the sun


eye candy truly


----------



## Thaotran

Thank you @denimcococabas and @lulalula  for your kind words!


----------



## deltalady

My large Lady Dior today


----------



## Thaotran

Starbucks and Dior  I love this cardholder so much, it can hold cash and coins too!


----------



## Geogirl

Thaotran said:


> View attachment 3782532
> 
> Starbucks and Dior  I love this cardholder so much, it can hold cash and coins too!


What's the name of this little cutie? Looks like the perfect compact size I've been looking for, I love the colour contrast!


----------



## Thaotran

Geogirl said:


> What's the name of this little cutie? Looks like the perfect compact size I've been looking for, I love the colour contrast!


I think it's Lady Dior cardholder with flap. I can't find this exact style on the website anymore but some boutiques still have it. The newer style of this is with studs and new Dior charm: https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...lap-in-blue-studded-cannage-calfskin-29-47289


----------



## Geogirl

Thaotran said:


> I think it's Lady Dior cardholder with flap. I can't find this exact style on the website anymore but some boutiques still have it. The newer style of this is with studs and new Dior charm: https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...lap-in-blue-studded-cannage-calfskin-29-47289


Thank you! I'll be checking it out


----------



## Thaotran

Weekend with J'adior slingbacks


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Thaotran said:


> View attachment 3785767
> 
> Weekend with J'adior slingbacks


Beautiful! I accidentally came across your youtube video on your diorama yesterday. Well done on that


----------



## Thaotran

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Beautiful! I accidentally came across your youtube video on your diorama yesterday. Well done on that


Thank you so much! It's such a small world haha


----------



## deltalady

Brunching with my Lady


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Lady is enjoying the summer sunshine in Covent Garden in London today.

It's my anniversary so we're out for dinner and theatre.


----------



## Sculli

With my j'adore dior sling backs in blue patent leather [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## pinklining

with my new dior booties  wearing a dior dress


----------



## raspberrypink

Lunch date


----------



## fanmiu

Hi there! Here are my Diors. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Stella0925

My mini studded lady dior from the dior revolution line. Like it more and more everyday. Cute and the sounds of the charms are just so enjoyable


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Stella0925 said:


> View attachment 3804118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini studded lady dior from the dior revolution line. Like it more and more everyday. Cute and the sounds of the charms are just so enjoyable


Stunning!!! If you don't mind me asking, does this bag hold much?


----------



## Stella0925

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Stunning!!! If you don't mind me asking, does this bag hold much?


Unfortunately not a lot. Just essentials. But I don't usually carry lots of stuff ☺️


----------



## fashion_junky

I've been using my new Diorama non-stop since I got it last week!


----------



## ivy1026

fashion_junky said:


> I've been using my new Diorama non-stop since I got it last week!
> View attachment 3805033



It's a beauty and looks great on you [emoji6]


----------



## fashion_junky

ivy1026 said:


> It's a beauty and looks great on you [emoji6]



Thank you so much!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Bought some new scarves for the lady


----------



## St510

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Bought some new scarves for the lady



Where is this scarf from? So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

St510 said:


> Where is this scarf from? So pretty! [emoji7]


Thank you sweetie! It's from a Korean shop caller Silk & Rebirth on Etsy. They use old silk and remade them into small scarves so quantity is quite limited. But they're reallyyyy beautiful. I find them prettier than Hermes twilly.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Bijouxlady said:


> My lovely Lady last night @ dinner & my Papaya mini BeDior tonight @ dinner. My Hermes cashmere wrap is a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710103
> View attachment 3710104




Do you like the medium size LD for evenings?


----------



## Ramai

deltalady said:


> My large Lady Dior today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781379


The gunmetal colour is so beautiful. Is the surface metallic durable?


----------



## Ramai

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you friends!! Here is one more - I can't help myself
> View attachment 3718138
> 
> I am really impressed with Dior's colors this season!!! Fantastic!


Beautiful. Is it calfskin?


----------



## telrunya

My first Dior on its first trip out with me!


----------



## AnnieSuperFemme

Accompanied me these feast days... Eid Mubarak! [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.
> View attachment 3815063


This colour can brighten up even a dull day!


----------



## AnnieSuperFemme

Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.
> View attachment 3815063



I never had a yellow bag... your bag makes me consider making in on top of my lists! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

averagejoe said:


> This colour can brighten up even a dull day!





AnnieSuperFemme said:


> I never had a yellow bag... your bag makes me consider making in on top of my lists! [emoji7]


 I had wrestled for a couple of years with whether I should get a yellow bag and took the plunge with this Miss Dior. I'm enjoying her and its a nice change of pace.


----------



## Ramai

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Bought some new scarves for the lady


This bag and colour is so elegant. A true Lady (Dior).


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running errands with my hot pink lamb Miss Dior sliding chain.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my hot pink lamb Miss Dior sliding chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820743



I love seeing your vibrant Miss Diors especially when it’s wet and grey outside. Always makes me smile [emoji4]


----------



## Zenerdiode

AnnieSuperFemme said:


> View attachment 3814525
> 
> 
> Accompanied me these feast days... Eid Mubarak! [emoji4]



Oh I love this! The black and gold hardware is really pretty.


----------



## shattrstar

I just ordered this beauty from my boutique and should be arriving this week! So excited I had to share!! I've been away from the forums for a while but have jumped right back in with the beautiful Lady Dior Medium in Rouge Vif + "J" mitzah scarf


----------



## incoralblue

Ahh!! My bf surprised me with a trip to Paris to see the Dior exhibit. This time I brought along my Dioraddict Top Handle in grey.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Ahh!! My bf surprised me with a trip to Paris to see the Dior exhibit. This time I brought along my Dioraddict Top Handle in grey.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821593


So jealous!!! Enjoy your trip and the wonderful exhibit!


----------



## xSienna

incoralblue said:


> Ahh!! My bf surprised me with a trip to Paris to see the Dior exhibit. This time I brought along my Dioraddict Top Handle in grey.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821593



Such a gorgeous bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7] Enjoy the exhibit!


----------



## FashionConfidential

picked up a few in the Sydney store at the weekend Jadior wallet on chain


----------



## Sparkletastic

Waiting for a friend to get his watch repaired at the mall with my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in blu persan.


----------



## Laduc

Sparkletastic said:


> Waiting for a friend to get his watch repaired at the mall with my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in blu persan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823755


Beautiful colour


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My lovely new Diorama in Indigo [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Laduc

yoyotomatoe said:


> My lovely new Diorama in Indigo [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3825684


Beautiful color, congrats


----------



## julia_sp

So comfy trainers


----------



## SherwoodMom

The subtle pop of color on this grey, foggy Monday is lifting my spirits up.


----------



## Laduc

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 3828480
> 
> The subtle pop of color on this grey, foggy Monday is lifting my spirits up.


She is beautiful


----------



## SherwoodMom

Laduc said:


> She is beautiful


Thank you hun


----------



## cafecreme15

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 3828480
> 
> The subtle pop of color on this grey, foggy Monday is lifting my spirits up.


My heart was set on getting the classic lady dior, but this has made me really want a soft one...


----------



## SherwoodMom

cafecreme15 said:


> My heart was set on getting the classic lady dior, but this has made me really want a soft one...


There are pros and cons to both.  I don't like the floppy handles due to the less structure nature of the supple.  However I enjoy petting my supple Lady Dior a lot.  She is a bit on the cuddly side.  The straps are amazing as well. Happy shopping!


----------



## cafecreme15

SherwoodMom said:


> There are pros and cons to both.  I don't like the floppy handles due to the less structure nature of the supple.  However I enjoy petting my supple Lady Dior a lot.  She is a bit on the cuddly side.  The straps are amazing as well. Happy shopping!


Do you find the supple easier to get in and out of? I love the structure of the classic but the opening is very stiff.


----------



## Ramai

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you find the supple easier to get in and out of? I love the structure of the classic but the opening is very stiff.


It is easier to get in and out of. I was worried about just having a flap for someone used to zippers but I am loving this style.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Ramai said:


> It is easier to get in and out of. I was worried about just having a flap for someone used to zippers but I am loving this style.


I do not own the zipped version but many people get used to it.  I like things easy and accessible so if there was no flap I would have been happy.   My next LD is the My Lady Dior which also has a flap.  I want to see how a more structured Lady fits into my casual lifestyle. 

Here's a photo of my Lady with a minor change and in the sun today


----------



## Ramai

SherwoodMom said:


> I do not own the zipped version but many people get used to it.  I like things easy and accessible so if there was no flap I would have been happy.   My next LD is the My Lady Dior which also has a flap.  I want to see how a more structured Lady fits into my casual lifestyle.
> 
> Here's a photo of my Lady with a minor change and in the sun today
> View attachment 3829238


Hurrah for LD in supple grained calfskin!!!
I do have to thank @Fashion-junky for her YouTube video which introduced me to this version of LD[emoji2].


----------



## fashion_junky

SherwoodMom said:


> I do not own the zipped version but many people get used to it.  I like things easy and accessible so if there was no flap I would have been happy.   My next LD is the My Lady Dior which also has a flap.  I want to see how a more structured Lady fits into my casual lifestyle.
> 
> Here's a photo of my Lady with a minor change and in the sun today
> View attachment 3829238



It looks so great with that Mitzah!!!



Ramai said:


> Hurrah for LD in supple grained calfskin!!!
> I do have to thank @Fashion-junky for her YouTube video which introduced me to this version of LD[emoji2].



I'm so glad my video was helpful!!!!


----------



## SherwoodMom

fashion_junky said:


> It looks so great with that Mitzah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad my video was helpful!!!!


Thank you so much.  I have become so obsessed with mitzahs.  I will update with new mitzah looks soon.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Firstchanellv28

❤️❤️❤️My one and only lady dior! She is absolutely flawless and perfect for me! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

lee85718 said:


> today was a Diorissimo day



I love it!! Do you know the name of the colour? TIA!


----------



## diordesert99

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love it!! Do you know the name of the colour? TIA!


Hi!! The color is called 'Rose Poudre'!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

SherwoodMom said:


> Do you like the medium size LD for evenings?


I am so sorry for the late reply. I just saw this. Yes! I love it for evening. I think the medium is perfect because it can be used for daytime & then transition to evening. Did you get one??


----------



## SherwoodMom

Bijouxlady said:


> I am so sorry for the late reply. I just saw this. Yes! I love it for evening. I think the medium is perfect because it can be used for daytime & then transition to evening. Did you get one??


Yes, I own the medium grained calf in rose poudre.   She’s a beauty.


----------



## Bijouxlady

SherwoodMom said:


> Yes, I own the medium grained calf in rose poudre.   She’s a beauty.


Congrats! I have been contemplating a bag in RP for a long time. I will eventually get one! I love your avatar pic. Do you own it? I really want a Dior Revolution bag. It's next on my list.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Bijouxlady said:


> Congrats! I have been contemplating a bag in RP for a long time. I will eventually get one! I love your avatar pic. Do you own it? I really want a Dior Revolution bag. It's next on my list.


Thank you.  Congratulations to you as well.  My avatar pic is a cruise 2018 runway bag that never made it to production.  I like the metallic j’adior in iron grey but I also love Bottega and Gucci.  Bottega has a killer end of season sale.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

❤️❤️❤️Feeling a little girly and young in my pretty lil dress and my special lady dior..despite being a mom..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## terri w

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3834425



Love the sandals - what was the price? What name are they? Sorry, CHANEL girl here but I do stalk Dior too!


----------



## Newbie2016

SherwoodMom said:


> I do not own the zipped version but many people get used to it.  I like things easy and accessible so if there was no flap I would have been happy.   My next LD is the My Lady Dior which also has a flap.  I want to see how a more structured Lady fits into my casual lifestyle.
> 
> Here's a photo of my Lady with a minor change and in the sun today
> View attachment 3829238



Sherwoodmom...how is your grained lady holding up?  Does it get heavy at all with the suede lining?  Any color transfer concerns?  I am still so tempted by this...although thinking about the black!


----------



## BlueCherry

Firstchanellv28 said:


> ❤️❤️❤️Feeling a little girly and young in my pretty lil dress and my special lady dior..despite being a mom..❤️❤️❤️



You look really pretty and your bag suits you and your outfit perfectly. And we share the initial on the mitzah


----------



## Firstchanellv28

BigCherry said:


> You look really pretty and your bag suits you and your outfit perfectly. And we share the initial on the mitzah


Thank you very much for the lovely compliment! ❤️❤️❤️ We need to do a twinning/ matchy outfit if we are nearby! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BlueCherry

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you very much for the lovely compliment! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ We need to do a twinning/ matchy outfit if we are nearby! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I could never hope to look as pretty as you , I have a more rock chick style [emoji4]. But I am liking my mitzah’s more and more due to the multi use.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Newbie2016 said:


> Sherwoodmom...how is your grained lady holding up?  Does it get heavy at all with the suede lining?  Any color transfer concerns?  I am still so tempted by this...although thinking about the black!


She is a spring/summer purse and I have not been using her much since the weather became nippy.  She is still lovely and has zero color transfer but I do not carry her when I wear dark colors.  It is not a heavy bag compared to the studded model.  The grained calf is lovely in a light shade.  I am not sure how much of the grained texture you will notice in black.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

terri w said:


> Love the sandals - what was the price? What name are they? Sorry, CHANEL girl here but I do stalk Dior too!



Hi Chanel girl, they are Chanel
Don't remember the season but we discussed them in the Chanel shoes thread. They are at least one year old, I forgot about them completely and just pulled them out. The price was around £600


----------



## terri w

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi Chanel girl, they are Chanel
> Don't remember the season but we discussed them in the Chanel shoes thread. They are at least one year old, I forgot about them completely and just pulled them out. The price was around £600



How did I Not know!! Feel so ashamed! They are gorgeous and thank you for getting back to me. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## incoralblue

About to venture out with my Dior Dune.


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3884276
> 
> 
> About to venture out with my Dior Dune.


I  it!


----------



## Rozza

Really j’adore !


----------



## vivian518




----------



## vivian518

Lady Dior medium


----------



## Laduc

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 3892264


Beautiful Lady


----------



## Firstchanellv28

BigCherry said:


> I could never hope to look as pretty as you , I have a more rock chick style [emoji4]. But I am liking my mitzah’s more and more due to the multi use.


I'm sure you are gorgeous! ❤️❤️❤️ We are fearfully and wonderfully made!!! ❤️❤️❤️ My mitzah is glued to my lady dior..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## vivian518

Laduc said:


> Beautiful Lady


Thanks!


----------



## Laduc




----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dressing her up


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Dressing her up
> View attachment 3896697


I already replied on the Fendi forum, but also wanted to say that this is just "WOW! " here as well.


----------



## Laduc

yoyotomatoe said:


> Dressing her up
> View attachment 3896697


LOVE it !


----------



## Miss World

mmarks said:


> Diorama at a wedding! Photos don't do this bag justice.. It is amazing in real life!


Hi you look beautiful. What size and colour is your Diorama? I just love it! Dior does Metallic so classy and well!


----------



## Miss World

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady Dior on holiday with me in dubai


Hi what size is this Mini or Small?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> I already replied on the Fendi forum, but also wanted to say that this is just "WOW! " here as well.



Awwww Thanks AJ! More to come [emoji6]. I am obsessed with these straps!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Laduc said:


> LOVE it !



Thanks Laduc [emoji8]


----------



## Rozza

fashion_junky said:


> I've been using my new Diorama non-stop since I got it last week!
> View attachment 3805033


Do you take any special care for it ? Any preventative measures from color transfer or scratches? Mine is in gunmetal. I’m having trouble removing color transfer from a green Chanel so I’m too scared !


----------



## Rozza

mmarks said:


> Diorama at a wedding! Photos don't do this bag justice.. It is amazing in real life!



Hi, it’s goegeous and u look gorgeous! Do you take any special care for it? Anything against color transfer? I’m so worried.. thanks!


----------



## fashion_junky

Rozza said:


> Do you take any special care for it ? Any preventative measures from color transfer or scratches? Mine is in gunmetal. I’m having trouble removing color transfer from a green Chanel so I’m too scared !



I just don't wear it with clothing like new dark jeans that would easily transfer dye onto my bag.  Other than that, I don't do anything special.  The leather is pretty durable.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

With my classic lady out and it’s the perfect time to browse tpf. Happy holidays ladies and gents [emoji4]


----------



## LVoe4DB

SupaUltra_J said:


> With my classic lady out and it’s the perfect time to browse tpf. Happy holidays ladies and gents [emoji4]
> View attachment 3900507


She's gorgeous [emoji7] Happy holidays to you, too [emoji319][emoji93]


----------



## TraceySH

I haven't posted in a bit, still loving the revolutions with an abundance of strap choices


----------



## Jelypely

This is my own stuff 
I try to collect all Dior stuff


----------



## themeanreds

I added another vintage Dior to my collection. It's a Boston bag, about the size of an LV Speedy 40. Loving it so far  (I added the furry charm, an eiffel tower charm, and a little padlock. And also a felt organizer/shaper)


----------



## visionsofthyme

Casual weekend with my favorites.


----------



## Miss World

visionsofthyme said:


> Casual weekend with my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 3910296
> View attachment 3910298


Omg I love this bag! Impossible to get where I live! Congratulations it looks so good on you!


----------



## visionsofthyme

Miss World said:


> Omg I love this bag! Impossible to get where I live! Congratulations it looks so good on you!



Aw thanks! It's a fantastic bag! It goes with everything and it's been very durable so far!


----------



## MahaM

visionsofthyme said:


> Casual weekend with my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 3910296
> View attachment 3910298


The bag looks nice on you!
Is that th medium size?


----------



## averagejoe

MahaM said:


> The bag looks nice on you!
> Is that th medium size?


Yes, this is the medium size.


----------



## deltalady

My LD sitting pretty in my office


----------



## LVoe4DB

deltalady said:


> My LD sitting pretty in my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912368


She's a stunner [emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## themeanreds

Last one I promise.... I got this little vintage shoulder bag recently and today is the first day I take her out.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Whenever there is a Christmas tree I can't resist taking a picture with it along with my precious One and Only Lady


----------



## TraceySH

Not sure if this qualifies for "in action" but some of us are out having fun with our new short Fendi straps. I had always wondered if the short ones would look good on the revolutions, because they are such amazing versatile bags, they just lacked a short hand strap for evenings....


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for "in action" but some of us are out having fun with our new short Fendi straps. I had always wondered if the short ones would look good on the revolutions, because they are such amazing versatile bags, they just lacked a short hand strap for evenings....


Wow they go really well, especially since they kind of match the Dior bags. I love how you paired the short and long StrapYou with the silver-gold studs. I would wear them both together!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Wow they go really well, especially since they kind of match the Dior bags. I love how you paired the short and long StrapYou with the silver-gold studs. I would wear them both together!


The long and short TOGETHER are to die for. I would have send mod pics but I am in my robe a bit under the weather.  They don't make all of them in both versions, but I was able to find the gold/ silver on black, and the multicolor on black in both lengths. Can I tell you how awesome the pair looks on the bag together? Ummm. No. It's that awesome. Now, off to find more of them (it helped that these short ones were on sale )


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> The long and short TOGETHER are to die for. I would have send mod pics but I am in my robe a bit under the weather.  They don't make all of them in both versions, but I was able to find the gold/ silver on black, and the multicolor on black in both lengths. Can I tell you how awesome the pair looks on the bag together? Ummm. No. It's that awesome. Now, off to find more of them (it helped that these short ones were on sale )


I hope you feel better soon. Good luck on your hunt! And yeah, it looks absolutely awesome together. I wouldn't have actually thought to put them together, but it looks even better than with just one of them.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Good luck on your hunt! And yeah, it looks absolutely awesome together. I wouldn't have actually thought to put them together, but it looks even better than with just one of them.


Thank you @averagejoe ! Some people would be home sick reading a book or playing a video game. We all just play with bags don't we?!


----------



## Laduc

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for "in action" but some of us are out having fun with our new short Fendi straps. I had always wondered if the short ones would look good on the revolutions, because they are such amazing versatile bags, they just lacked a short hand strap for evenings....


Love the one with the flowers .
But, they are all amazing


----------



## shophiaholic

Finally took my baby out to high tea at Tiffany’s !!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for "in action" but some of us are out having fun with our new short Fendi straps. I had always wondered if the short ones would look good on the revolutions, because they are such amazing versatile bags, they just lacked a short hand strap for evenings....



I love this! I was looking at the short straps too. I use the long ones for my diorama. Will post a pic now [emoji4]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Loving the fendi straps on my dioramas [emoji173]️


----------



## TraceySH

yoyotomatoe said:


> Loving the fendi straps on my dioramas [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3935658


That's SO fun!!


----------



## MahaM

yoyotomatoe said:


> Loving the fendi straps on my dioramas [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3935658


Love your shoes!


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Loving the fendi straps on my dioramas [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3935658


Perfection!


----------



## Freckles1

At home chillin’. It’s 4 degrees outside.


----------



## Prada Prince

Throwback shot with my Diorama and J'ADIOR bracelets in Harrods...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MahaM said:


> Love your shoes!



Thanks MahaM, I was going to return them too but changed my mind. Glad I kept them[emoji4]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> Perfection!



[emoji1]


----------



## Ramai

Freckles1 said:


> At home chillin’. It’s 4 degrees outside.
> View attachment 3936588


Beautiful! Is this the glazed crinkled calf skin?


Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kymme76

Me and My Lady shopping at Anthropologie I [emoji175] this bag!


----------



## Laduc

Kymme76 said:


> View attachment 3942963
> 
> Me and My Lady shopping at Anthropologie I [emoji175] this bag!


Beautiful bag indeed


----------



## lovieluvslux

yoyotomatoe said:


> Loving the fendi straps on my dioramas [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3935658



I love how you styled Dior with scarf and your shoes.  Do you post your outfits on blog?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Kymme76 said:


> View attachment 3942963
> 
> Me and My Lady shopping at Anthropologie I [emoji175] this bag![/QUOTET
> 
> This
> 
> 
> Kymme76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942963
> 
> Me and My Lady shopping at Anthropologie I [emoji175] this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This or the soft LD Medium is on my Wish List for 2018.  Thanks for sharing your casual chic outfit.  I'm more likely to wear my Dior this way versus dressed up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kymme76

I love the soft LD as well! It is on my wish list along with the supple LD in matte gold (sigh) I love how this bag looks great dressed up and casual. I had casual in mind when I purchased her.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks for feedback.  I am 80% casual and that's why I shyed away from Dior.  Now that has changed.  I'm leaning towards a Dior as I can't take Chanel price increases anymore.


----------



## Kymme76

lovieluvslux said:


> Thanks for feedback.  I am 80% casual and that's why I shyed away from Dior.  Now that has changed.  I'm leaning towards a Dior as I can't take Chanel price increases anymore.



Same for me, I dress casual most of the time. I love Dior and the craftsmanship is amazing. I do favor Dior more than Chanel Chanel has beautiful bags that I think can be worn casually as well. I’m planning on adding the Gabrielle in medium to my collection


----------



## Aelfaerie

Can we post RTW here too? I picked up a dress from F/W 2017 and it's become my power outfit at work.
It's sleeveless, but given how it's still winter here I layer under a white button-down shirt. I love how versatile it is (I can wear it to work, I can wear it out to events) and that it keeps the classic Dior Bar shape with the cinched waist and the flare. I do wish that the pockets were real though.
Please excuse the bad bathroom lighting in the selfie.


----------



## averagejoe

Aelfaerie said:


> Can we post RTW here too? I picked up a dress from F/W 2017 and it's become my power outfit at work.
> It's sleeveless, but given how it's still winter here I layer under a white button-down shirt. I love how versatile it is (I can wear it to work, I can wear it out to events) and that it keeps the classic Dior Bar shape with the cinched waist and the flare. I do wish that the pockets were real though.
> Please excuse the bad bathroom lighting in the selfie.
> 
> View attachment 3945874


It is beautiful! Are those actually real pockets but the opening has been stitched shut? Men's blazers come this way. We just have to open the stitching to use the pocket.


----------



## Prada Prince

Saturday night with my Diorama and woven bracelets...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My darling lady


----------



## Aelfaerie

The other night heading out with my Miss Dior Promenade. I maintain this is the best WOC ever as I can actually fit quite a bit in here.


----------



## BlueCherry

Aelfaerie said:


> The other night heading out with my Miss Dior Promenade. I maintain this is the best WOC ever as I can actually fit quite a bit in here.
> 
> View attachment 3950459



I love this style, I tried to buy one but they were all sold out.  It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## Aelfaerie

BigCherry said:


> I love this style, I tried to buy one but they were all sold out.  It looks gorgeous on you


Thanks! I picked this up in Germany. Could you ask your SA to do a global search maybe?


----------



## BlueCherry

Aelfaerie said:


> Thanks! I picked this up in Germany. Could you ask your SA to do a global search maybe?



I’m a Céline girl and rarely buy other brands so don’t have an SA sadly that would do this for me but I do keep a check on eBay for one. Thanks for the thought


----------



## averagejoe

Aelfaerie said:


> The other night heading out with my Miss Dior Promenade. I maintain this is the best WOC ever as I can actually fit quite a bit in here.
> 
> View attachment 3950459


I agree that this is the best WOC ever! Kinda sad that they discontinued it.


----------



## kristine Basco

Laduc said:


> View attachment 3892302



Beautiful bag! What color is this?


----------



## kristine Basco

SherwoodMom said:


> I do not own the zipped version but many people get used to it.  I like things easy and accessible so if there was no flap I would have been happy.   My next LD is the My Lady Dior which also has a flap.  I want to see how a more structured Lady fits into my casual lifestyle.
> 
> Here's a photo of my Lady with a minor change and in the sun today
> View attachment 3829238



What color is this?


----------



## Laduc

kristine Basco said:


> Beautiful bag! What color is this?


Hallo Kristine.
Thank you.The colour is called Old Rose


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lovieluvslux said:


> I love how you styled Dior with scarf and your shoes.  Do you post your outfits on blog?



Thank you hun I'm so flattered! I actually don't have a blog but you made my day with such a sweet compliment [emoji257]


----------



## kuro#17

Aelfaerie said:


> The other night heading out with my Miss Dior Promenade. I maintain this is the best WOC ever as I can actually fit quite a bit in here.
> 
> View attachment 3950459


Beautiful!  Has this bag been discontinued or is still available ?


----------



## nddj

When I was trying to decide between white or black.. I went with the black! 
Can't wait to pick out a nice Mitzah for it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nddj said:


> When I was trying to decide between white or black.. I went with the black!
> Can't wait to pick out a nice Mitzah for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954461
> View attachment 3954462
> View attachment 3954463
> View attachment 3954464



Love it congrats. How much are those micros?


----------



## nddj

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love it congrats. How much are those micros?


They are called mini  I believe they are 2400 euro


----------



## LVoe4DB

nddj said:


> When I was trying to decide between white or black.. I went with the black!
> Can't wait to pick out a nice Mitzah for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954461
> View attachment 3954462
> View attachment 3954463
> View attachment 3954464


Congrats, she's absolutely gorgeous [emoji175]  And I prefer the black over the white one. It's less delicate and suits your outfit perfectly.


----------



## nddj

LVoe4DB said:


> Congrats, she's absolutely gorgeous [emoji175]  And I prefer the black over the white one. It's less delicate and suits your outfit perfectly.


Thank you! Yes that was also my deciding factor. I am so so careful and stressed out over new bags. I could not handle the white lol. I already had literal nightmares already about my grey chanel bag  I have had about 2-3 now and I wake up so stressed out lol. It got mixed up with someone and returned it SOAKING and worn out, one other nightmare the leather suddenly had become super supple and soft and it lost its shape and I vaguely remember another one with scratched corners too  So yes, black over white any day!


----------



## Aelfaerie

kuro#17 said:


> Beautiful!  Has this bag been discontinued or is still available ?


I believe it's discontinued and no more is being made, but I think boutiques are still selling whatever they have.


----------



## Prada Prince

Dinner with my J’ADIOR bracelet and etoile necklace...


----------



## Sculli

Shopping with the diorama satchel. Went to Dior and wanted to see the small diorama microcannage in dark silver. It wasn’t in stock, but will arrive around next week. Keep u all updated! [emoji170]


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My husband is not the best picture taker, but here is my newest addition. 

Gold MLD in grained calfskin


----------



## averagejoe

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3956835
> 
> 
> Shopping with the diorama satchel. Went to Dior and wanted to see the small diorama microcannage in dark silver. It wasn’t in stock, but will arrive around next week. Keep u all updated! [emoji170]


I love the colours in your outfit!


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Harrods with my Lady  “Laddie” Dior and assorted Dior jewellery...


----------



## Sculli

averagejoe said:


> I love the colours in your outfit!



thank you averagejoe! [emoji16]


----------



## hasana

visionsofthyme said:


> Casual weekend with my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 3910296
> View attachment 3910298



Love everything about this outfit!!


----------



## fairchild119

yoyotomatoe said:


> My husband is not the best picture taker, but here is my newest addition.
> 
> Gold MLD in grained calfskin
> View attachment 3956982



That's a lovely gold color. I'm planning to get a My Lady Dior as well, but in lambskin. How tall are you?


----------



## Ramai

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying around Harrods with my Lady  “Laddie” Dior and assorted Dior jewellery...
> 
> View attachment 3957037
> 
> View attachment 3957038
> 
> View attachment 3957039
> 
> View attachment 3957040


Following from the thread 'large Lady Diors', is yours lambskin? I thought it was orange version of the non-carnage grained lambskin of which I have the black version....hence not the initial smell I mentioned in the thread [emoji3].


----------



## Prada Prince

Ramai said:


> Following from the thread 'large Lady Diors', is yours lambskin? I thought it was orange version of the non-carnage grained lambskin of which I have the black version....hence not the initial smell I mentioned in the thread [emoji3].


No, mine is embossed calfskin in brandy, not orange. Perhaps the smell is endemic to the canyon grained leather that's in the cruise collection?


----------



## Ramai

Prada Prince said:


> No, mine is embossed calfskin in brandy, not orange. Perhaps the smell is endemic to the canyon grained leather that's in the cruise collection?


Ah....think it is the canyon version. Yours is a beautiful version!


----------



## Prada Prince

Ramai said:


> Ah....think it is the canyon version. Yours is a beautiful version!


Thank you! Absolutely loving it!


----------



## Springshine

My lady


----------



## meowmeow94

Lots of love for my Diorama ❤️❤️❤️ it has been one of my most used bag, along with Birkins


----------



## Prada Prince

At the presentation of the Spring-Summer 2018 collection at the Dior Sloane Street flagship...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

fairchild119 said:


> That's a lovely gold color. I'm planning to get a My Lady Dior as well, but in lambskin. How tall are you?



Love lambskin! I'm 5'5


----------



## YBcozYnot

here is the Lady Dior, together with me visiting a florist’s.


----------



## meowmeow94

Diorama woc ❤️


----------



## Christofle

YBcozYnot said:


> here is the Lady Dior, together with me visiting a florist’s.



Your mitzah is so elegant with your LD.


----------



## rikkuex

Ushering in the Lunar New Year with this beauty - bought her in Dec 2016 but only using her for the first time now; what have I been missing out on?!


----------



## Sculli

This Diorama is my all time favorite....for now [emoji87][emoji85][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## YBcozYnot

Christofle said:


> Your mitzah is so elegant with your LD.


Thank you, Christofle. It’s my pleasure to share her beauty.


----------



## Chapiz71

Springshine said:


> My lady


What size is this bag considered? I love it!!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

With my Diorissimo [emoji171][emoji170][emoji178]


----------



## Chapiz71

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 3828480
> 
> The subtle pop of color on this grey, foggy Monday is lifting my spirits up.


I really like your bag a lot!!!!! Do you mind sharing the color and the size? I am just learning a bit about Dior


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Dior Homme roller bag out for brunch...


----------



## YBcozYnot

yoyotomatoe said:


> Dressing her up
> View attachment 3896697


The combination is just amazing!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love my one and only pink lady dior to bits!  She has an adjustable strap for crossbody but I just like to carry it by its top handle!


----------



## Prada Prince

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love my one and only pink lady dior to bits!  She has an adjustable strap for crossbody but I just like to carry it by its top handle!


Very elegant ensemble! Love that the Valentinos complement the Dior so well.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Prada Prince said:


> Very elegant ensemble! Love that the Valentinos complement the Dior so well.


Aww thanks! You are so generous with your compliment and it complement me well too!  Hv a wonderful week!


----------



## averagejoe

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love my one and only pink lady dior to bits!  She has an adjustable strap for crossbody but I just like to carry it by its top handle!


Very pretty in pink and white!

I think the classic Lady Dior looks best when carried by the top handle.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

averagejoe said:


> Very pretty in pink and white!
> 
> I think the classic Lady Dior looks best when carried by the top handle.


Aww thanks!   I like the combination too! 

You are spot on everytime! 
Truly classic with just the top handle hence my strap is always in hibernation! 
Hv a lovely week!


----------



## Navybluecool

stacey_1805 said:


> Had a wonderful shopping experience at the Dior boutique today! I'm wearing the Dior Sunrise booties.
> 
> View attachment 3666527


Where is your skirt from? I love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Springshine said:


> My lady



Love the mitzah!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

meowmeow94 said:


> Diorama woc [emoji173]️



You look gorgeous. Like a page out of a magazine!


----------



## meowmeow94

yoyotomatoe said:


> You look gorgeous. Like a page out of a magazine!



Thank u darling


----------



## Prada Prince

Throwback shot with my new Dior Homme roller shoulder bag...


----------



## BlueCherry

Prada Prince said:


> Throwback shot with my new Dior Homme roller shoulder bag...
> 
> View attachment 3984437



Cute bag  you can tell it’s a throwback because there isn’t 6 inches of snow at your feet


----------



## Prada Prince

BigCherry said:


> Cute bag  you can tell it’s a throwback because there isn’t 6 inches of snow at your feet



I’m nodding frantically while hiding under my duvet as I type this!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my large Diorama...


----------



## marwa_omar




----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Took my baby out for the first time today.


----------



## LVoe4DB

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Took my baby out for the first time today.


Ooh, I can't see your pictures! It just shows a sign... Such a pity [emoji52]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LVoe4DB said:


> Ooh, I can't see your pictures! It just shows a sign... Such a pity [emoji52]


Thats so weird. It seems to happen with the other posts as well. 
I’ll try again see if its still like that.


----------



## LVoe4DB

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Thats so weird. It seems to happen with the other posts as well.
> I’ll try again see if its still like that.


Now the pictures are there - gorgeous bag, congrats [emoji7]


----------



## Tasha1

my woc on the way to a restaurant


----------



## ohmyjessah

My baby getting ready for day of shopping [emoji7]


----------



## TraceySH

Having a Diorama sort of week


----------



## LVoe4DB

TraceySH said:


> Having a Diorama sort of week


Gorgeous bags [emoji7] This can only be a perfect week then - classy and chic [emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## TraceySH

LVoe4DB said:


> Gorgeous bags [emoji7] This can only be a perfect week then - classy and chic [emoji11][emoji11]


Thank you, and yes! I am having so much fun with them. I bought ah-hem, ummmmm, too many in just a couple of weeks cuz I after the first, I sort of fell head over heels for the microcannage.....so these are just 2 of them  I think I would buy in every color if I could!!


----------



## LVoe4DB

TraceySH said:


> Thank you, and yes! I am having so much fun with them. I bought ah-hem, ummmmm, too many in just a couple of weeks cuz I after the first, I sort of fell head over heels for the microcannage.....so these are just 2 of them  I think I would buy in every color if I could!!


I absolutely get your way of thinking [emoji56][emoji177]
I bought a red MLD in lambskin in February and had a hard time deciding on the colour and size (Black? Red? A classic LD?). And now I can't stop dreaming of getting another one - either a classic black LD in lambskin or the studded calfskin one...

Can't save up if this goes on [emoji23] Which would you recommend if I may ask?


----------



## bibs76

My vintage Lady Dior in Nylon. In near new condition. It's fabulous.


----------



## TraceySH

LVoe4DB said:


> I absolutely get your way of thinking [emoji56][emoji177]
> I bought a red MLD in lambskin in February and had a hard time deciding on the colour and size (Black? Red? A classic LD?). And now I can't stop dreaming of getting another one - either a classic black LD in lambskin or the studded calfskin one...
> 
> Can't save up if this goes on [emoji23] Which would you recommend if I may ask?


OOOOOOOH, studded!!!!! I love those!!


----------



## LVoe4DB

TraceySH said:


> OOOOOOOH, studded!!!!! I love those!!


Thanks, dear [emoji11][emoji11]  Do you know if they hold up well? I love crossbody bags and my SA said the classic isn't really meant to be worn crossbody... That's one more reason to lean towards the studded one for me [emoji177]


----------



## TraceySH

LVoe4DB said:


> Thanks, dear [emoji11][emoji11]  Do you know if they hold up well? I love crossbody bags and my SA said the classic isn't really meant to be worn crossbody... That's one more reason to lean towards the studded one for me [emoji177]


Yes! I am down to 2 but had 4. They are perfection and wear extremely well!


----------



## LVoe4DB

TraceySH said:


> Yes! I am down to 2 but had 4. They are perfection and wear extremely well!


Thank you [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] So now that's settled. Too bad that I won't be near a boutique till June [emoji21] But that's more time to save up then [emoji8]

Which colours have you got? And why did you sell two of them? To get something else (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## themeanreds

So I jumped on the Lady Dior train even though I used to not “get” the love for this bag. I get it now. I went with a pre-loved medium sized beauty in black. I took her out to dinner the other night for some steak and some cocktails


----------



## MrsF-R

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love my one and only pink lady dior to bits!  She has an adjustable strap for crossbody but I just like to carry it by its top handle!



Omg! I love your whole style! I’ve got the same shoes and am wondering which bag is suitable to go with those Valentino rockstuds! I’m now eyeing on the same bag as you have here!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

MrsF-R said:


> Omg! I love your whole style! I’ve got the same shoes and am wondering which bag is suitable to go with those Valentino rockstuds! I’m now eyeing on the same bag as you have here!


Aww!!! Thank you very much!!! Such a sweet compliment!  We are twinsies on the shoes now get on with the Bag!!! I’m sure you will love it as we got similar taste! It’s a Pearlised Pink/ Lotus is the actual name for its color!


----------



## MrsF-R

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Aww!!! Thank you very much!!! Such a sweet compliment!  We are twinsies on the shoes now get on with the Bag!!! I’m sure you will love it as we got similar taste! It’s a Pearlised Pink/ Lotus is the actual name for its color!



Thank you for the info! I shall look for this colour in the nearest Dior store here!  [emoji173]️ Meanwhile, keep rocking the rockstuds! I think they are the best thing that happened to Valentino! Edgy with class and style!


----------



## pinoko24

Very pretty pink [emoji847]


----------



## averagejoe

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 4016191
> 
> View attachment 4016192
> 
> Very pretty pink [emoji847]


Adorable!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Easter weekend with my Diorama...


----------



## candypoo

Getting better at tying a bow. My two bags which sent me to ban island for the year


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4023499
> 
> Getting better at tying a bow. My two bags which sent me to ban island for the year


Absolute classics!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

TraceySH said:


> Having a Diorama sort of week


Omg TraceySH, i need your pants dear, lol. Who are they by?


----------



## cafecreme15

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4023499
> 
> Getting better at tying a bow. My two bags which sent me to ban island for the year



Two bags on my wishlist! [emoji7] just gorgeous!


----------



## fairchild119

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4023499
> 
> Getting better at tying a bow. My two bags which sent me to ban island for the year



They are both beautiful! I love the pretty pink twillies.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My lady came celebrating my baby turning two!


----------



## fairchild119

My first day out with my beautiful My Lady Dior.


----------



## Diorlvlover

fairchild119 said:


> My first day out with my beautiful My Lady Dior.
> 
> View attachment 4029748



I love the dress. Where is it from?


----------



## fairchild119

Diorlvlover said:


> I love the dress. Where is it from?



Thanks, Diorlvlover! It's from the Spanish brand Mango.


----------



## LVoe4DB

fairchild119 said:


> My first day out with my beautiful My Lady Dior.
> 
> View attachment 4029748


Absolutely adorable [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## fairchild119

LVoe4DB said:


> Absolutely adorable [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]



Thanks! MLD is so beautiful.


----------



## Summerof89

LD out for the day


----------



## Prada Prince

My Laddie Dior...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Copper toned diorama out and about


----------



## GiaNiSu

Prada Prince said:


> My Laddie Dior...
> 
> View attachment 4044305



Love the large LD and especially in this color!


----------



## Bentley1

Laduc said:


> View attachment 3892302


May I ask the color of your lovely bag? Is this the powder pink shade?


----------



## kuro#17

fairchild119 said:


> My first day out with my beautiful My Lady Dior.
> 
> View attachment 4029748


Beautiful! May i ask how long is the strap? I worry it is too long if carry on the shoulder.


----------



## leechiyong

Not a bag, but the LE summer Rose des Vents bracelet:


----------



## averagejoe

leechiyong said:


> Not a bag, but the LE summer Rose des Vents bracelet:
> View attachment 4047855


I love the colour!


----------



## leechiyong

averagejoe said:


> I love the colour!


Thank you!  I’m a huge hot pink fan, so couldn’t resist; it’s so rare to find daily wear fine jewelry with it.


----------



## averagejoe

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  I’m a huge hot pink fan, so couldn’t resist; it’s so rare to find daily wear fine jewelry with it.


Yes, because there aren't that many stones (or any actually) with that colour. 

The pink is lacquer, right?


----------



## leechiyong

averagejoe said:


> Yes, because there aren't that many stones (or any actually) with that colour.
> 
> The pink is lacquer, right?


Yes, it’slacquer.  

I hope more houses use this color for their ceramics, I’d love the Chopard x Rihanna bangle in this color or a B.zero1 bracelet.  Sorry, distracted by daydreams.


----------



## cafecreme15

leechiyong said:


> Not a bag, but the LE summer Rose des Vents bracelet:
> View attachment 4047855



Still drooling over the rose des vents collection! Do you feel the price is worth it?


----------



## leechiyong

cafecreme15 said:


> Still drooling over the rose des vents collection! Do you feel the price is worth it?


I truly love the aesthetics with this design and the color especially and I still have the mini ring on my list, so personally, yes.

That said, comparing it to other bracelets in the same price range, the materials are on par, but the clasp can be a bit fidgety because the jump rings are thick, yet small and soldered to the chain.  This just seems like it is a component of the functional design they overlooked, whereas other houses might not.  Not major, but figured I’d mention it.


----------



## Laduc

Bentley1 said:


> May I ask the color of your lovely bag? Is this the powder pink shade?


Hello lovely, sorry for the late reply. I didn't get a notification . It's called Rose Poudre, but it's the darker shade. There are 2 Rose Poudre on their website, don't know why, but yes, it's the darker shade.


----------



## Thaotran

Trying out this J’adior pair in black and ending up buying it! I have the red pair and now I just want them in all colours available!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4023499
> 
> Getting better at tying a bow. My two bags which sent me to ban island for the year



Lovely. How did you tie the bows?


----------



## Thaotran

Instagram action with my J’adior slingbacks and Miss Dior perfumes


----------



## pinklining

wearing Dior cape, blouse & trousers


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Play it bold n loud in few blues during a bright humid day with Lady Dior Charmed n DITA Creature eyewear [emoji274]. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Thaotran

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4053886
> View attachment 4053887
> 
> 
> Play it bold n loud in few blues during a bright humid day with Lady Dior Charmed n DITA Creature eyewear [emoji274].
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Bag twins!!  
These days I use Dior Addict very often though as it’s more casual and easy to style especially with winter outfit


----------



## YBcozYnot

With me in wild on a sunny day...


----------



## Aelfaerie

YBcozYnot said:


> With me in wild on a sunny day...


That is so beautiful! What charms do you have hanging from the bag, with the 8 and the hearts and stars?


----------



## YBcozYnot

Aelfaerie said:


> That is so beautiful! What charms do you have hanging from the bag, with the 8 and the hearts and stars?



Thank you, Aelfaerie,
It’s a seasonal Diorissimo and the charm goes with her instead of the classic DIOR charm. It was a gain of mine to catch it up. Love it.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes




----------



## Zucnarf

YBcozYnot said:


> With me in wild on a sunny day...



Gorgeus bag!!
I wish it was still available in stores, but no [emoji27]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus bag!!
> I wish it was still available in stores, but no [emoji27]


I think the outlet stores still have them


----------



## Prada Prince

Sunday sauntering with my Diorama...


----------



## Prada Prince

Afternoon tea at The Wolseley with my Lady Dior...


----------



## Thaotran

Coffee time with the Lady


----------



## SilkCat

Hope it's okay to post here, as it's not a bag. My Dior 'in action' today was this chain J'adior choker from last year. I know the collection was controversial but as a lover of costume jewelry, I think Dior is absolutely killing it. When I bought it I feel like I was on a jewelry-high and didn't think it through carefully. I thought it just looked amazing in all the advertisements and models. I started to wonder 'how am I ever going to pull this off?' and 'what was I thinking?' but it turned out to be a really good investment. As someone who has a more classic/conservative style I feel I it helps to add a bit of edge. I've been pairing this choker with blazers and collared shirts and I love it. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## YBcozYnot

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus bag!!
> I wish it was still available in stores, but no [emoji27]


Thank you. It’s really adorable. Love it so much.


----------



## averagejoe

SilkCat said:


> Hope it's okay to post here, as it's not a bag. My Dior 'in action' today was this chain J'adior choker from last year. I know the collection was controversial but as a lover of costume jewelry, I think Dior is absolutely killing it. When I bought it I feel like I was on a jewelry-high and didn't think it through carefully. I thought it just looked amazing in all the advertisements and models. I started to wonder 'how am I ever going to pull this off?' and 'what was I thinking?' but it turned out to be a really good investment. As someone who has a more classic/conservative style I feel I it helps to add a bit of edge. I've been pairing this choker with blazers and collared shirts and I love it. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4066255


I agree. Dior's costume jewelry is a lot more exciting now under Maria Grazia Chiuri. 

The choker looks very nice on you!


----------



## Tasha1

averagejoe said:


> Dior's costume jewelry is a lot more exciting now under Maria Grazia Chiuri.



Let me disagree with you. I have  collected vintage costume jewellery ( Givenchy, Dior, Lacroix etc) for a while. I own some Dior pieces.  It is another style and they are very unique.


----------



## soramillay

Been carrying my Lady a lot lately. Here she is wearing a Thomas Pink silk scarf.


----------



## leechiyong

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4067320
> 
> Been carrying my Lady a lot lately. Here she is wearing a Thomas Pink silk scarf.


The scarf looks so lovely on her!


----------



## Kristy0316

My Dior In Action :
Diorama Small & Dior BabyD Pump ❤️


----------



## oranGetRee

My Dior costume jewelry bracelet


----------



## yoyotomatoe

SilkCat said:


> Hope it's okay to post here, as it's not a bag. My Dior 'in action' today was this chain J'adior choker from last year. I know the collection was controversial but as a lover of costume jewelry, I think Dior is absolutely killing it. When I bought it I feel like I was on a jewelry-high and didn't think it through carefully. I thought it just looked amazing in all the advertisements and models. I started to wonder 'how am I ever going to pull this off?' and 'what was I thinking?' but it turned out to be a really good investment. As someone who has a more classic/conservative style I feel I it helps to add a bit of edge. I've been pairing this choker with blazers and collared shirts and I love it. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4066255


This is so gorgeous. Why was it controversial?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I just adore this bag!


----------



## SilkCat

yoyotomatoe said:


> This is so gorgeous. Why was it controversial?



Thanks  I think it was controversial because it was such a departure from previous designs at Dior. With it came a lot of stuff that some fans of Dior didn't like. For example, the overt and at times excessive logomania (J'adior, DIOR, etc). As such, a lot of the jewelry followed suit with a choker like the one I posted screaming Dior and earrings, rings, bracelets with logos. I'm not very flashy and I don't wear too many logos but I found the collection fun and beautiful. I have more Chanel costume jewelry than I care to admit but I've been cheating on it with Dior and I find it to be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## SilkCat

yoyotomatoe said:


> I just adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069751



 So beautiful! I love the gold and how you paired it with your jewelry and shoes (and even nails!)


----------



## Ramai

yoyotomatoe said:


> I just adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069751


Beautiful


----------



## yoyotomatoe

SilkCat said:


> Thanks  I think it was controversial because it was such a departure from previous designs at Dior. With it came a lot of stuff that some fans of Dior didn't like. For example, the overt and at times excessive logomania (J'adior, DIOR, etc). As such, a lot of the jewelry followed suit with a choker like the one I posted screaming Dior and earrings, rings, bracelets with logos. I'm not very flashy and I don't wear too many logos but I found the collection fun and beautiful. I have more Chanel costume jewelry than I care to admit but I've been cheating on it with Dior and I find it to be a breath of fresh air.


Ah ok. Yes I knew that, I was under the impression there was something more I had missed. I actually agree I love the new jewelry and actually wanted this choker to match my jadior earrings .


----------



## Thaotran

At work with Dior Addict tote bag and Lady Dior wallet


----------



## soramillay

leechiyong said:


> The scarf looks so lovely on her!



Thank you!


----------



## kvamkvam

Love this bag


----------



## Thaotran

Chilling with my Diorama and jewelry


----------



## incoralblue

Debuting my My Lady Dior, pUrchased during my trip to Florence (quite a savings by purchasing in Europe vs US).


----------



## hightea_xx

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4078657
> 
> 
> Debuting my My Lady Dior, pUrchased during my trip to Florence (quite a savings by purchasing in Europe vs US).



Which badges did you get???


----------



## incoralblue

hightea_xx said:


> Which badges did you get???






Florence hardly had any - so I’m waiting for the new ones to be released then I’ll go buy more.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Took diorama woc on holiday with me.
Hands down the best holiday/carefree bag. I took her into caves, Cu Chi Tunnels, jet skiing... and shes still perfect


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I’m wearing a Michael kors dress and taking out my Lady Dior fuschia wallet on chain for the first time! It’s so lovely, I like the way it gives my dress a pop of color [emoji4]


----------



## gswpurse

Dior gaucho saddle is happy to go out


----------



## Bijouxlady

Celebrating our Anniversary @ a fabulous restaurant


----------



## Bijouxlady

Bijouxlady said:


> Celebrating our Anniversary @ a fabulous restaurant


----------



## LVoe4DB

Bijouxlady said:


> View attachment 4085233


Congrats to you [emoji177] Gorgeous bag, too [emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Bijouxlady

averagejoe said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!



I love this bag! So elegant & easy to wear. I really want another another!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Still celebrating @ the Ritz. Love my Diorever.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Inspired by someone on Insta to replace the strap with a mitzah. I quite like this look!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Lady Dior for dinner


----------



## lakeshow

Thaotran said:


> Trying out this J’adior pair in black and ending up buying it! I have the red pair and now I just want them in all colours available!!!



i'm laaaate to this thread but WOW what a beautiful outfit, i love your skirt! you look so chic!


----------



## Heysexy

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my Lady Dior for dinner
> 
> View attachment 4088670



How is the bag holding up? You’ve had for a few months. Any scuffs?


----------



## Ramai

Heysexy said:


> How is the bag holding up? You’ve had for a few months. Any scuffs?


Any cracking on the top corners?


----------



## Prada Prince

Heysexy said:


> How is the bag holding up? You’ve had for a few months. Any scuffs?





Ramai said:


> Any cracking on the top corners?



Sorry for the late reply! 

The bag has held up beautifully, and I haven’t had any scuffs or scratches on it. I think the embossed calfskin is quite hardy. The piping is still in very good condition. I will say that the side panels have softened a little bit.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my large Diorama...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Bijouxlady said:


> Still celebrating @ the Ritz. Love my Diorever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085593
> View attachment 4085594


Such a stunning bag!  Very special.


----------



## Sculli

Love the diorama in this blue [emoji170]


----------



## lcutli1

A quick snap of me with my new-to-me beauty -  a bright green WOC! 

A spontaneous maiden voyage to take the dog out . I'll be doing a proper showcase of it with better pics soon. I LOVE it and I think the color is going to be so versatile!


----------



## soramillay

Miss Granville and me before watching The Incredibles 2.


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

I have few more pictures of my LadyDior on instagram. I plan on adding more. It is one of my favorite handbag!


----------



## azukitea




----------



## Heysexy

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4111738
> View attachment 4111740




This bag is making a huge comeback!


----------



## azukitea

Heysexy said:


> This bag is making a huge comeback!


yes indeed, along with a HUGE price tag (for the FW18 model) too


----------



## Vana Doe

Sculli said:


> View attachment 4096826
> 
> Love the diorama in this blue [emoji170]



Omg! That purse is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vana Doe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Took diorama woc on holiday with me.
> Hands down the best holiday/carefree bag. I took her into caves, Cu Chi Tunnels, jet skiing... and shes still perfect



She is perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## monicalvlv

Here's my very first Dior bag: My Lady Dior in black crinkled calfskin! 
The leather feels so luxurious and I absolutely adore the size of this lady dior!
There is a very strong leather smell that I initially actually liked but it's not going away?? Does anyone what I'm talking about?  I asked a friend who bought this few months back and she says that the leather smell is still there so maybe I just have to get really used to it lol...


----------



## averagejoe

monicalvlv said:


> Here's my very first Dior bag: My Lady Dior in black crinkled calfskin!
> The leather feels so luxurious and I absolutely adore the size of this lady dior!
> There is a very strong leather smell that I initially actually liked but it's not going away?? Does anyone what I'm talking about?  I asked a friend who bought this few months back and she says that the leather smell is still there so maybe I just have to get really used to it lol...


I like a strong leather smell. I have a bag from the Italian brand Boldrini Selleria that still has a wonderfully strong leather smell despite daily use. It adds another dimension to the luxuriousness of the bag in my opinion.


----------



## monicalvlv

averagejoe said:


> I like a strong leather smell. I have a bag from the Italian brand Boldrini Selleria that still has a wonderfully strong leather smell despite daily use. It adds another dimension to the luxuriousness of the bag in my opinion.



I totally agree! My husband says it smells like his dad's car but I somehow like it and was wondering if something was wrong with me lol! And since it didn't go away I thought maybe I was not doing something right?  I guess I'll be enjoying this scent for years to come! Thanks!!


----------



## leechiyong

Rose des Vents while waiting for my flight:


----------



## MoMaMo

Enjoying my Diorever in my Dior coat ( nov 2018) [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

MoMaMo said:


> Enjoying my Diorever in my Dior coat ( nov 2018) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123192
> View attachment 4123193


Loving the bag and the silhouette of your jacket!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My beautiful dior is really in action if you could spot her!  Blessed weekend!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Just walking around [emoji57]


----------



## Juh512

pinklining said:


> wearing Dior cape, blouse & trousers
> View attachment 4053085


I have the same cape!! Love it.


----------



## veevee1

Diorama looking bright in the summer sun


----------



## Mulberrygal

Stunning, love the colour. Is it the medium size?

I've been hankering after a white one for summer, ever time I start looking I can't decide what size to get


----------



## veevee1

Mulberrygal said:


> Stunning, love the colour. Is it the medium size?
> 
> I've been hankering after a white one for summer, ever time I start looking I can't decide what size to get



This is the medium size; it’s very practical and requires minimal downsizing. However, it can get a little heavy after a long while and can feel a bit bulky at the hip. Admittedly I was undecided about sizes and now wish I had gotten the small! 

White would be lovely in either size


----------



## Prada Prince

Preppy summer day with my “Laddie” Dior...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Prada Prince said:


> Preppy summer day with my “Laddie” Dior...
> 
> View attachment 4126933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126934


Gorgeous summer shade!


----------



## cph706

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4111738
> View attachment 4111740



Which strap are you using with that? Looks great!


----------



## azukitea

cph706 said:


> Which strap are you using with that? Looks great!


its a lady dior strap and thank you


----------



## cph706

azukitea said:


> its a lady dior strap and thank you


Thanks. Your collection looks amazing!


----------



## azukitea

cph706 said:


> Thanks. Your collection looks amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Lady Dior and assorted bracelets...


----------



## SDC2003

Thanks to my lovely dior sa I was able to get these bracelets. I wanted to have one for myself and one for my mother. They are simply adorable. Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

SDC2003 said:


> Thanks to my lovely dior sa I was able to get these bracelets. I wanted to have one for myself and one for my mother. They are simply adorable. Thanks for letting me share .



Ooh gorgeous!!! Could you please share a photo of the bracelets by themselves? Thank you!!!!


----------



## SDC2003

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Ooh gorgeous!!! Could you please share a photo of the bracelets by themselves? Thank you!!!!



Sure! Here they are from when I unboxed them in my car lol.


----------



## fashion_junky

Here are some mod shots of my vintage saddle with my new oblique strap:


----------



## averagejoe

fashion_junky said:


> Here are some mod shots of my vintage saddle with my new oblique strap:
> 
> View attachment 4147357
> 
> View attachment 4147360


So chic!


----------



## fashion_junky

averagejoe said:


> So chic!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Dior Homme and Diorama Day...


----------



## Apricots

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Lady Dior and assorted bracelets...
> 
> View attachment 4146971


Love the rodeo/pants combo!


----------



## Prada Prince

Apricots said:


> Love the rodeo/pants combo!



Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Feeling melancholy


----------



## averagejoe

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Feeling melancholy


I love your look!

By "melancholy", I don't think you mean sadness. Do you mean something else?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

averagejoe said:


> I love your look!
> 
> By "melancholy", I don't think you mean sadness. Do you mean something else?


Hehe thanks for the sweet compliment! 

I’m meant to type the opposite of melancholy actually!  Somehow I left out the Feeling melancholy, “not”!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Purchased my first ever Dior bag yesterday! Tried on the Diorama and it was love at first sight 
One question though. Has anyone experienced rain on their Dior grained calfskin? I know it is better to avoid it, but in the UK getting caught in a shower occasionally is inevitable. How scared of rain should I be?!


----------



## Prada Prince

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4150541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased my first ever Dior bag yesterday! Tried on the Diorama and it was love at first sight
> One question though. Has anyone experienced rain on their Dior grained calfskin? I know it is better to avoid it, but in the UK getting caught in a shower occasionally is inevitable. How scared of rain should I be?!



I’ve experienced it here and there in London, it’s unavoidable. But don’t worry, the grained calfskin is very hardy and holds up well. I just wipe it down with a soft cloth as soon as I can when I get out of the rain. 

Additionally I double strap it on my shoulder under my brolly just to minimise any exposure to the rain.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve experienced it here and there in London, it’s unavoidable. But don’t worry, the grained calfskin is very hardy and holds up well. I just wipe it down with a soft cloth as soon as I can when I get out of the rain.
> 
> Additionally I double strap it on my shoulder under my brolly just to minimise any exposure to the rain.


You’re a star! Thank you. I was hoping you would reply Prada Prince as I figured you must have had it happen at some point being relatively local to me!


----------



## averagejoe

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4150541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased my first ever Dior bag yesterday! Tried on the Diorama and it was love at first sight
> One question though. Has anyone experienced rain on their Dior grained calfskin? I know it is better to avoid it, but in the UK getting caught in a shower occasionally is inevitable. How scared of rain should I be?!


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Tonimichelle

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## fashion_junky

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4150541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased my first ever Dior bag yesterday! Tried on the Diorama and it was love at first sight
> One question though. Has anyone experienced rain on their Dior grained calfskin? I know it is better to avoid it, but in the UK getting caught in a shower occasionally is inevitable. How scared of rain should I be?!



Beautiful!!  I wouldn't worry too much about rain, especially in black.  As long as you wipe it off right away, it should be fine.


----------



## Tonimichelle

fashion_junky said:


> Beautiful!!  I wouldn't worry too much about rain, especially in black.  As long as you wipe it off right away, it should be fine.


Thank you


----------



## Prada Prince

Tonimichelle said:


> You’re a star! Thank you. I was hoping you would reply Prada Prince as I figured you must have had it happen at some point being relatively local to me!


You're welcome! Enjoy your new bag, it's one of my favourites!


----------



## Thaotran

First time wearing my black J’adior pair


----------



## theluxurydreamer

this is the diorama wallet on chain. i took it to my grandma's birthday last night and it looks so pretty [emoji173] i can only fit my phone and a very thin wallet though


----------



## Prada Prince

Bimbling along Bond Street with my Baudrier...


----------



## Bijouxlady

Celebrating my Birthday with a classic beauty


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Just a few shots over last few days


----------



## Thaotran

My favorite combo


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

My new sunglasses and my lady dior wallet on chain are my daily essential


----------



## shalomjude

Clogs in action haha


----------



## Prada Prince

Laddie Dior in the final days of summer in London...


----------



## Thaotran

Going out with my Dior Malice. Love this bag so much, it comes in so many varieties, fur, exotic, etc


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thaotran said:


> Going out with my Dior Malice. Love this bag so much, it comes in so many varieties, fur, exotic, etc


I have the same bag, never knew the name of the style though! Thanks for sharing  Love the look of your fur and the mint green!


----------



## Thaotran

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have the same bag, never knew the name of the style though! Thanks for sharing  Love the look of your fur and the mint green!


You’re welcome!  These Malices are so cute I think I would start collect them all now


----------



## jax818

My very first Dior!  I think this is the prettiest bag that I own.  Took her out for date night.


----------



## LVoe4DB

jax818 said:


> My very first Dior!  I think this is the prettiest bag that I own.  Took her out for date night.
> 
> View attachment 4175713
> View attachment 4175714


Congrats, she's absolutely adorable This is the one Lady I'm still missing in my small Dior family


----------



## Thaotran

My whole look with Dior Malice


----------



## Namranairam

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4171611
> 
> 
> My new sunglasses and my lady dior wallet on chain are my daily essential


I would love to see more photos of your lady Dior WoC! I am considering this mini beauty but can’t seem to find any references online! How is the lambskin wearing?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Namranairam said:


> I would love to see more photos of your lady Dior WoC! I am considering this mini beauty but can’t seem to find any references online! How is the lambskin wearing?



If you would like to see more photos of my lady Dior wallet on chain then I will start posting more 
The lambskin is wearing really well! I actually find it very carefree, because I have long nails and there isn’t Any “nail marks” on the lambskin and if my hands are wet from holding ice coffee then it doesn’t get damaged. The only con I have of this bag is that it doesn’t fit all my daily essentials in it so I only use it when I know I’m going to be running an errand and I don’t need anything except phone, credit card and other important cards. I wouldn’t purchase another wallet on chain if I had the opportunity to purchase another Dior bag


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Going home after a wedding [emoji141] 
I’m wearing my new Michael kors dress and bringing this baby with me


----------



## Thaotran

Almost all Dior accessories


----------



## XCCX

My new (second Dior.. first was a medium patent grey)..

Black mini Lady Dior


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Waiting at the airport for the significant other. 

View attachment 4180634


----------



## theluxteacher

This is my first Dior, the blue visor. I recently went on a trip to Cuba so here's me with it enjoying life.


----------



## Thaotran

Going out with my DiorAddict tote  So sad it doesn’t get much attention from the fashion world


----------



## theluxteacher

Thaotran said:


> Going out with my DiorAddict tote  So sad it doesn’t get much attention from the fashion world


wow that bag is beautiful!


----------



## Thaotran

theluxteacher said:


> wow that bag is beautiful!


Thank you! It’s so underrated though


----------



## shalomjude

Thaotran said:


> Going out with my DiorAddict tote  So sad it doesn’t get much attention from the fashion world


wow ...stunning bag...so elegant


----------



## Tonimichelle

Thaotran said:


> Going out with my DiorAddict tote  So sad it doesn’t get much attention from the fashion world


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Thaotran

@Tonimichelle @shalomjude thank you  
J’adior shoes with me today


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Juicy couture summer dress, Tory Burch gold sandals and my wallet on chain


----------



## Apricots

Took my new Lady Dior out with me to afternoon tea. I am obsessed with how beautifully soft the lambskin is.


----------



## LVoe4DB

Apricots said:


> Took my new Lady Dior out with me to afternoon tea. I am obsessed with how beautifully soft the lambskin is.


Absolutely adorable [emoji173]  This one is still on my wish list [emoji7] Congrats, dear [emoji11]


----------



## Apricots

LVoe4DB said:


> Absolutely adorable [emoji173]  This one is still on my wish list [emoji7] Congrats, dear [emoji11]


Thanks! I really love it, very enjoyable to use


----------



## shalomjude

Dior saddle bag
With LV dress and strap
Couldnt decide which dior strap to purchase


----------



## shalomjude

Dries and Dior


----------



## Sarenkaldn

My first Dior handbag- My lady Dior  
 I also got some extra strap badges


----------



## Clarious

Sarenkaldn said:


> My first Dior handbag- My lady Dior
> I also got some extra strap badges


Hey there I’m super keen to get a my lady Dior soon too, can I ask how much you paid and in what currency? Thanks so much


----------



## averagejoe

shalomjude said:


> Dior saddle bag
> With LV dress and strap
> Couldnt decide which dior strap to purchase
> 
> View attachment 4186913
> 
> View attachment 4186914


It actually goes really well with your LV Kabuki strap. I have that strap too and absolutely love it!


----------



## MahaM

shalomjude said:


> Dior saddle bag
> With LV dress and strap
> Couldnt decide which dior strap to purchase
> 
> View attachment 4186913
> 
> View attachment 4186914


The bag looks very nice with that strap.


----------



## Yuki85

Sunday night with a cosmopolitan and diorama [emoji483][emoji483]


----------



## XCCX

Just had to share this as my 2 weeks old Lady Dior got a perfect match!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Clarious said:


> Hey there I’m super keen to get my lady Dior soon too, can I ask how much you paid and in what currency? Thanks so much


Hi there, in the UK it is 2750 GBP. You can find more information on the Dior website  You can also customize the strap by adding different badges. 3 badges come with the bag but you can get additional ones


----------



## Thaotran

Dior Maris Pearl - a more casual version of LD for me  in real life it has a dreamy pearly finish!


----------



## Clarious

Apricots said:


> Took my new Lady Dior out with me to afternoon tea. I am obsessed with how beautifully soft the lambskin is.


Hi I’m thinking of getting a my lady Dior, can I ask how much you paid and in what currency? Thanks heaps.


Sarenkaldn said:


> Hi there, in the UK it is 2750 GBP. You can find more information on the Dior website  You can also customize the strap by adding different badges. 3 badges come with the bag but you can get additional ones


thanks very much for getting back to me with the price so quickly! For some reason the Australian Dior website does not list prices at all and I don’t live near a boutique. Will give them a call today to confirm price and check they have the midnight blue in store. Thanks again!


----------



## Apricots

Clarious said:


> Hi I’m thinking of getting a my lady Dior, can I ask how much you paid and in what currency? Thanks heaps.
> 
> thanks very much for getting back to me with the price so quickly! For some reason the Australian Dior website does not list prices at all and I don’t live near a boutique. Will give them a call today to confirm price and check they have the midnight blue in store. Thanks again!


Hi! I bought it in Australia and I paid $5800 for the medium Lady Dior. They did say they are putting the prices up, so I'd call them sooner rather than later. Just ask! I found the Dior to be pretty friendly.


----------



## Clarious

Apricots said:


> Hi! I bought it in Australia and I paid $5800 for the medium Lady Dior. They did say they are putting the prices up, so I'd call them sooner rather than later. Just ask! I found the Dior to be pretty friendly.


Hi Apricots,

Thanks for the reply! I just called the Dior boutique in Sydney and they have the my lady Dior in the colour I like and I can confirm the current price is $5,200 AUD. The lucky badges are $55 AUD if you wish to purchase more than the three included with the handbag sale. So excited! It’s on hold for me now. Cannot wait.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Taking the boyfriend to the airport


----------



## Apricots

Clarious said:


> Hi Apricots,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I just called the Dior boutique in Sydney and they have the my lady Dior in the colour I like and I can confirm the current price is $5,200 AUD. The lucky badges are $55 AUD if you wish to purchase more than the three included with the handbag sale. So excited! It’s on hold for me now. Cannot wait.


Exciting!!


----------



## Thaotran

Lady Dior chilling at Piaget store


----------



## Prada Prince

Rambling along with my Roller bag...


----------



## shalomjude

Lv dress and saddle bag to the ballet
I think I need a dior clutch and work out which strap to purchase.


----------



## XCCX

In a wedding 




With my newest Cartier..


----------



## shalomjude

Casual bike riding day
Saddle with LV strap


----------



## jax818

Took the lady out tonight for date night.  I absolutely love this color!


----------



## Thaotran

Instagram action with my Dior Maris Pearl


----------



## shalomjude

Me again
Love this piece


----------



## antschulina

Lady Dior just unboxed [emoji5]


----------



## Prada Prince

Large Diorama in black grained calfskin and champagne gold hardware...


----------



## weiling1992

I just got my first dior bag! It’s a scarlet red lady Dior in medium. I noticed there seems to be a small tear at the stitching. I was told that this is normal because it is hand stitched. Should I be bothered about it?


----------



## averagejoe

weiling1992 said:


> I just got my first dior bag! It’s a scarlet red lady Dior in medium. I noticed there seems to be a small tear at the stitching. I was told that this is normal because it is hand stitched. Should I be bothered about it?


This is normal. It was formed when the needle was pushed through the leather piece. I would ignore it, especially because it is on the inner side of the handle.


----------



## shalomjude

Day off ... with my other fav brand
Bassike..great australian label.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Prada Prince said:


> Rambling along with my Roller bag...
> 
> View attachment 4192348




That's such a cute bag!!! When is it from? I would assume it is not a current collection?


----------



## weiling1992

averagejoe said:


> This is normal. It was formed when the needle was pushed through the leather piece. I would ignore it, especially because it is on the inner side of the handle.


Hi averagejoe! Thanks for your input. I’ve gone for an exchange to a black lady Dior because I feel that works with my wardrobe overall and I’m very happy with the exchange.


----------



## Thaotran

My favorite combo: Lady Dior and J’adior kitten heels


----------



## Prada Prince

Thenewestgirl said:


> That's such a cute bag!!! When is it from? I would assume it is not a current collection?


Thank you! It's part of the AW18 collection from Dior Homme, and I believe they may still be available in boutiques. 
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/...ller-pouch-in-black-grained-calfskin-6-57265?


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
Please kindly advise if the bag is a little big on my frame.
Your opinions are all appreciated. I’m 1m57.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

YBcozYnot said:


> View attachment 4209600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Please kindly advise if the bag is a little big on my frame.
> Your opinions are all appreciated. I’m 1m57.



It's not crazy large at all, but you could definitely downsize too. It's a really beautiful bag! What color is it?


----------



## YBcozYnot

Thenewestgirl said:


> It's not crazy large at all, but you could definitely downsize too. It's a really beautiful bag! What color is it?


Thank you. 
It’s burgundy. But  you may find it eggplant, wine, oxblood, coffee... depending on the light. 
I do need a really dark red bag for daily use. This is not yet the perfec color as I wished but I like it more and more everyday.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> View attachment 4209600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Please kindly advise if the bag is a little big on my frame.
> Your opinions are all appreciated. I’m 1m57.


This is not too big on your frame at all. Quite a perfect size on you in my opinion. If you go too small, then you may not be able to carry enough with you.


----------



## chocolateolive

Stuck the strap from my LV empreinte speedy onto my dior addict


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> This is not too big on your frame at all. Quite a perfect size on you in my opinion. If you go too small, then you may not be able to carry enough with you.



You read my mind. As a mother of 3, I do need a crossbody roomy enough for daily use (even though I’ve been thinking of a WOC for months and months).

I myself can’t tell how I could wait for so long for a crossbody while giving priority to those dream bags like Lady or Diorissimo.

It’s relieved that you think the bag size is perfect for my frame too. I used to think Diorama is rather boxy to me and regret for not buying a Miss DIOR with longer chain.

Have a nice day.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

My lady dior wallet on chain with my jimmo choo sunglasses and my favorite Jo Malone limited edition perfume


----------



## Greentea

shalomjude said:


> Me again
> Love this piece
> View attachment 4199651
> View attachment 4199652
> View attachment 4199653


I am considering this but I'm concerned about the lambskin. Thoughts? Wear and tear?


----------



## CorleoneQueen

A perfect stroll with happy baby n Lady Dior Medium Red ^_^.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4222173
> 
> 
> A perfect stroll with happy baby n Lady Dior Medium Red ^_^.



Beautiful bag! And now that I have the opportunity to ask, what symbol is that on your face? I assume it is religious? I see it here and there now a days but I have never had a chance to ask any more about it!


----------



## HKsai

Thenewestgirl said:


> Beautiful bag! And now that I have the opportunity to ask, what symbol is that on your face? I assume it is religious? I see it here and there now a days but I have never had a chance to ask any more about it!


It’s the religious symbol of Hinduism. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Om


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Thank you! 


HKsai said:


> It’s the religious symbol of Hinduism.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Om


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Thenewestgirl said:


> Beautiful bag! And now that I have the opportunity to ask, what symbol is that on your face? I assume it is religious? I see it here and there now a days but I have never had a chance to ask any more about it!



Thanks, Thenewestgirl .  And about my watermark, true like HKsai said it’s the “OM”  spiritual symbol in Hinduism and Buddhism ^_^.


----------



## babymail

My lovely Dior D-fence in white with gold hardware!


----------



## LVoe4DB

babymail said:


> View attachment 4227704
> View attachment 4227705
> View attachment 4227706
> 
> 
> My lovely Dior D-fence in white with gold hardware!


Gorgeous, congrats


----------



## misstran

I was so afraid to use this bag at first but the Apple guard I used on it made it so easy to take off any stains or color transfer.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The bag cannot be seen but the dress is also Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The bag cannot be seen but the dress is also Dior
> View attachment 4235673


WOW!


----------



## shalomjude

lv dress
dior pouch


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Happy midweek! On Wednesday we wear pink!


----------



## Prada Prince

Sunday Funday with my large black Diorama with champagne gold hardware...


----------



## CoachCruiser

So many gorgeous pics on here!!!  Looking amazing, ladies and gents! 
Chilling at home, reading and correcting papers with my chocolate brown Lady Dior. So happy I have her!!!!


----------



## Rashmi




----------



## solitudelove

out with my Dior Oui ring!! so excited to finally have one of my own


----------



## Nahreen

solitudelove said:


> out with my Dior Oui ring!! so excited to finally have one of my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254557



It is lovely. I also love your nails, so fun.


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Harvey Nichols with my Lady Dior Supple...


----------



## solitudelove

Nahreen said:


> It is lovely. I also love your nails, so fun.


Thank you!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying around Harvey Nichols with my Lady Dior Supple...
> 
> View attachment 4260402



In all my time on tpf I’ve never seen you in HN or Selfridges when I go there


----------



## Prada Prince

BlueCherry said:


> In all my time on tpf I’ve never seen you in HN or Selfridges when I go there



Hahaha. I’m more of a Harrods boy to be fair... [emoji23]


----------



## CoachCruiser

Love the way this Dior bag pops against this printed dress!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Having tea at Dior boutique


----------



## Prada Prince

Walking around Harvey Nicks with my large Diorama...


----------



## shalomjude

Trying my cardigan for my fantasy life
I have no idea how people wear coats, cardigans and jackets 
It is beyond warm and humid here
Reality is wearing usual bike gear


----------



## CrazyCool01

shalomjude said:


> Trying my cardigan for my fantasy life
> I have no idea how people wear coats, cardigans and jackets
> It is beyond warm and humid here
> Reality is wearing usual bike gear
> View attachment 4280030
> View attachment 4280031



Stunning [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bar / restaurant / club hopping with Mr. S. 
Mink, sparkles, sequins and Dior!


----------



## Prada Prince

Flying back from a holiday with some of my Dior pieces...


----------



## littlesnoopy

Going to work with these beauties


----------



## moppi111

Having breakfast with my Dior saddle bag


----------



## oranGetRee

Out with my Toile De Jouy Clutch


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Christian Dior Oblique Shawl/Throw


----------



## happiness07

At a children’s charity event .I love her the bag ..that is


----------



## DB23

happiness07 said:


> At a children’s charity event .I love her the bag ..that is



Gorgeous


----------



## candypoo

Just doing a bit of shoe shopping with my Lady Dior


----------



## amasvaritas

Running some errands with LD amaranth.
Versatility of LD.. can be dress up or dress down.


----------



## AverageHuman

In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.

She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !

Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties with kitten heels and Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay.


----------



## BlueCherry

kellyng said:


> In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.
> 
> She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !
> 
> Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties with kitten heels and Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay.
> View attachment 4319399
> View attachment 4319400
> View attachment 4319401
> View attachment 4319402



Such a cute cat, in that first pic, from the look on her face, I would expect her to make a grab with her paw for anything passing her


----------



## AverageHuman

BlueCherry said:


> Such a cute cat, in that first pic, from the look on her face, I would expect her to make a grab with her paw for anything passing her



Indeed lol! She is always curious and loves poking her paws into shoes and bags.
I also have a male cat, maybe it's because he is a guy, he doesnt care about my fashion goodies!


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

kellyng said:


> In the middle of packing for a short trip, my girl cat just sat there and sometimes was trying to catch my attention.
> 
> She is just too cute....I couldnt help myself so I took a couple of photos. Hope you like it !
> 
> Dior Dioreve floral embroidered lace booties with kitten heels and Chanel ballet flats with lace mesh underlay.


Is that a Scottish Fold!?  I used to have a tiny persian extreme  I love fancy cats lol.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Lil miss Pinkie hanging out with her furry friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

Elegantlytwist said:


> Lil miss Pinkie hanging out with her furry friends


Soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Sophy_Treasure said:


> Is that a Scottish Fold!?  I used to have a tiny persian extreme  I love fancy cats lol.


yes, you have sharp eyes! I have 2 Scottish Folds, one girl and one boy. The one in the photo is girl, my little drama queen
Glad to meet cat lover here, maybe time for you to get a new kitty?


----------



## Venessa84

Visiting the accountant today with my Diorama satchel 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also ordered this chain strap from Mautto.com (excellent, quick, quality service). Love the canvas strap it came with as it’s very comfy but thought for less dress down occasions the chain would be a nice touch. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Out with Mr. Sparkle and my limited edition Diorama. Love then both!


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> Out with Mr. Sparkle and my limited edition Diorama. Love then both!
> View attachment 4329272



This is just one unique, gorgeous piece!


----------



## Prada Prince

At the Bond Street boutique yesterday afternoon with my Diorama and baby Saddle...


----------



## cmm62

Sparkletastic said:


> Out with Mr. Sparkle and my limited edition Diorama. Love then both!
> View attachment 4329272



LOVE this [emoji177]


----------



## amasvaritas

Late night stroll with My Lady..
The picture didn’t justify her real beauty


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my “Laddie” Dior and baby Saddle...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My favourite Dior dress


----------



## sanamary

Love the blue color of amasvaritas lady dior


----------



## Prada Prince

In love with my new Dior Men’s RTW...


----------



## amasvaritas

sanamary said:


> Love the blue color of amasvaritas lady dior


Actually it’s more baby blue in real life, very cute.
Since it was really dark, hubby used some filter and flash


----------



## Venessa84

Pic taken a couple of weeks ago after shopping the Short Hills boutique...very friendly staff


----------



## Tasha1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My favourite Dior dress



Is it Raf's design?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Tasha1 said:


> Is it Raf's design?



Yes, his dresses look best on me


----------



## Tasha1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yes, his dresses look best on me



I have the same issue. They have a style.

I compared his bar jackets and Maria's ones. I like Raf's more.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Stunning bag.  I love the detail.




Sparkletastic said:


> Out with Mr. Sparkle and my limited edition Diorama. Love then both!
> View attachment 4329272


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Having drinks with a friend


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4340759
> 
> Having drinks with a friend


After the SS19 presentation at Dior yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So, Dior bag, shoes and the necklace 
Thank you AJ for helping me find
 that necklace. That was a sensation at the boutique - so, I told them that it was located for me by my never-seen Canadian friend 
(BTW I found another one, a bit different, in the US but they refuse to declare it as gift and our local post works in a weird way, it may be just lost in customs)


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> After the SS19 presentation at Dior yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341832
> 
> So, Dior bag, shoes and the necklace
> Thank you AJ for helping me find
> that necklace. That was a sensation at the boutique - so, I told them that it was located for me by my never-seen Canadian friend
> (BTW I found another one, a bit different, in the US but they refuse to declare it as gift and our local post works in a weird way, it may be just lost in customs)


Wow you look amazing! And that necklace is stunning! Sorry to hear that the other one may be lost.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sheikha Latifa said:


> After the SS19 presentation at Dior yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341832
> 
> So, Dior bag, shoes and the necklace
> Thank you AJ for helping me find
> that necklace. That was a sensation at the boutique - so, I told them that it was located for me by my never-seen Canadian friend
> (BTW I found another one, a bit different, in the US but they refuse to declare it as gift and our local post works in a weird way, it may be just lost in customs)



You look Amaazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My favourite Dior dress
> View attachment 4333201



You always look so beautiful and classy


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> Pic taken a couple of weeks ago after shopping the Short Hills boutique...very friendly staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334303



Still haven’t found my perfect Dior bag yet but this one is a beauty. Love the colour


----------



## Venessa84

BlueCherry said:


> Still haven’t found my perfect Dior bag yet but this one is a beauty. Love the colour



I actually miss this bag when I’m not using it.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

My lovely lady in nude patent


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Also.. my diorama woc in action


----------



## diordesert99

Had a blast in Vegas with my little Lady❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Knightsbridge with my Laddie Dior and Oblique tee...


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about in Knightsbridge with my Laddie Dior and Oblique tee...


Love the tee!  It really looks great on you.


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

kellyng said:


> yes, you have sharp eyes! I have 2 Scottish Folds, one girl and one boy. The one in the photo is girl, my little drama queen
> Glad to meet cat lover here, maybe time for you to get a new kitty?


I meant to reply to you forever ago!  Scottish Folds are so unique & adorable.  I fully plan to get another Persian cat someday, but now is not the time lol.  My household is currently far too rambunctious for any delicate little fur-balls.


----------



## Prada Prince

Sophy_Treasure said:


> Love the tee!  It really looks great on you.



Thank you!!! I’m so happy I got it.


----------



## ambregaelle

Throwback to my bestie and I wearing saddle bags from my lil “vintage” collection. 
I’m the baldie


----------



## Lasurnaya

My Dior bags in action


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

ambregaelle said:


> Throwback to my bestie and I wearing saddle bags from my lil “vintage” collection.
> I’m the baldie
> View attachment 4347117


YESSSSS.  I love this photo.  I'm always super excited to see others who wear their luxury bags more casually / sporty / streetwearish.  I also love to see adult ladies still finding time for their best girlfriends!  Share more photos soon!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Letting the mini one bask in some glorious sunlight


----------



## Venessa84

Last day of business travel means breaking out the Lady, denim jacket, brooch and pearls 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love the lucky charms on the pearls


----------



## Prada Prince

Oblique tee at afternoon tea... (I’m a poet and I didn’t even know it!) 

[okay I’ll stop now...]


----------



## Venessa84

Prada Prince said:


> Oblique tee at afternoon tea... (I’m a poet and I didn’t even know it!)
> 
> [okay I’ll stop now...]
> 
> View attachment 4356184



You’re funny


----------



## vrvreshet

I would love to see more photos of your lady Dior WoC! I am considering this mini beauty but can’t seem to find any references online! How is the lambskin wearing?


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Matchy matchy with my new Cartier love and Dior


----------



## BlueCherry

Diorever in beige multi


----------



## averagejoe

BlueCherry said:


> Diorever in beige multi
> 
> View attachment 4374509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374510


Wow! Very nice!


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Very nice!



Thanks AJ


----------



## CrazyCool01

I love Diorever design and space, wish they kept this style going


----------



## AverageHuman

a night out at the Shangri-la hotel, wearing Dior from 3 eras, crocodile bag from Gianfranco Ferre era, embroidered leather bar jacket from Galliano era  and tulle skirt from Maria era.


----------



## Nadin22

So beautiful.... I love your outfit!!! The tulle skirt....


----------



## AverageHuman

Nadin22 said:


> So beautiful.... I love your outfit!!! The tulle skirt....


Thank you~~


----------



## baghagg

kellyng said:


> a night out at the Shangri-la hotel, wearing Dior from 3 eras, crocodile bag from Gianfranco Ferre era, embroidered leather bar jacket from Galliano era  and tulle skirt from Maria era.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382295


Stunning from head to toe!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

kellyng said:


> a night out at the Shangri-la hotel, wearing Dior from 3 eras, crocodile bag from Gianfranco Ferre era, embroidered leather bar jacket from Galliano era  and tulle skirt from Maria era.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382295


Your outfit is absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Diorama, Oblique tee, Diorosphere necklace and Cruise ‘18 bracelets...


----------



## chicnfab

It’s been a while since I posted here at tpf and my very first on dior thread..

With my lady dior mini in white ❤️

thanks for letting me sharing..


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Loving my new mini lady dior!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 4385954
> 
> 
> Loving my new mini lady dior!


Looks so cute!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

LavenderIce said:


> Looks so cute!



Thank you. I’ve been enjoying it so far and am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Venessa84

Spring and Easter is in the air with the Diorama satchel


----------



## LavenderIce

Venessa84 said:


> Spring and Easter is in the air with the Diorama satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397691


Such a cheerful spring shot!  Thanks for sharing this beauty.


----------



## Venessa84

Had a baby boy so thought it would be appropriate to switch to my indigo Diorever...


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> Had a baby boy so thought it would be appropriate to switch to my indigo Diorever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401409



:congratulations:

A beautiful baby boy and a beautiful Diorever


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Mini lady dior and Dior sneakers.


----------



## Starbrite

Love them all!


----------



## Starbrite

chicnfab said:


> It’s been a while since I posted here at tpf and my very first on dior thread..
> 
> With my lady dior mini in white ❤️
> 
> thanks for letting me sharing..


Love those shoes! Mind if i ask where they are from?


----------



## AngelYuki

At the Cherry Blossom Festival today ~ 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chicnfab

Starbrite said:


> Love those shoes! Mind if i ask where they are from?


Hi! It’s from Vince camuto


----------



## Venessa84

Finally got around to exchanging my tribale earrings. Unfortunately, the original pair broke...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dior in Short Hills, NJ handled the exchange very well. Great customer service!


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> Finally got around to exchanging my tribale earrings. Unfortunately, the original pair broke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416161
> 
> Dior in Short Hills, NJ handled the exchange very well. Great customer service!


Sorry to hear that they broke! At least they solved the problem.


----------



## chalintorn

My new addiction!


----------



## raspberrypink

chalintorn said:


> My new addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416435


Love the bag. Love your outfit ! Actually I'm even more interested in what phone you are using because this shot is amazing!


----------



## chalintorn

raspberrypink said:


> Love the bag. Love your outfit ! Actually I'm even more interested in what phone you are using because this shot is amazing!


Thank you! I'm using Huawei p30 pro.The camera is amazing!


----------



## raspberrypink

chalintorn said:


> Thank you! I'm using Huawei p30 pro.The camera is amazing!


Wow I must really check it out. Thanks!


----------



## balenciagailove

chalintorn said:


> My new addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416435



I'm loving that they are bringing back the trotter print, looks stylish and fun!


----------



## noegirl

chalintorn said:


> My new addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416435




Stunning! May I ask about your shoes! I love them!!!


----------



## noegirl

I’m so smitten with the details of Dior lately!


----------



## Monaliceke

noegirl said:


> I’m so smitten with the details of Dior lately!


Love your book tote


----------



## Venessa84

Yesterday while golfing ️‍♀️


----------



## cmm62

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4421375
> 
> Yesterday while golfing ️‍♀️


the dior posed with the miller lite is honestly one of the best photos i've seen on tpf. Well done and beautiful bag! Cheers


----------



## Venessa84

cmm62 said:


> the dior posed with the miller lite is honestly one of the best photos i've seen on tpf. Well done and beautiful bag! Cheers



This compliment is one of the best too! Thank you!!


----------



## noegirl

My new book tote visited the store to get new beauties


----------



## AngelYuki

noegirl said:


> My new book tote visited the store to get new beauties


That strap is beautiful


----------



## noegirl

AngelYuki said:


> That strap is beautiful



I agree! This is the first collection that I’ve bought so many pieces.


----------



## averagejoe

noegirl said:


> My new book tote visited the store to get new beauties


Gorgeous new pieces! The DiorQuake is so easy to use and goes perfectly with that strap.


----------



## noegirl

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous new pieces! The DiorQuake is so easy to use and goes perfectly with that strap.



Thank you! I went in thinking that I wanted the navy diorquake but the burgundy stole my heart and the D is so stunning


----------



## crosses

my Diorama woc @ Dior cafe the other day ♡


----------



## chalintorn

noegirl said:


> Stunning! May I ask about your shoes! I love them!!!


Just an ordinary shoes from Korea!


----------



## noegirl

All the dior today. Shoes, mitzah, 3 friendship bracelets and the book tote


----------



## chalintorn

Red saddle as a clutch!


----------



## Anna Carroll




----------



## CrazyCool01

Anna Carroll said:


>




Very thoughtful husband [emoji4] love your bag and happy Mother’s day [emoji4][emoji322]


----------



## milkrun

Hi everyone! 
It's my first Dior purchase and I didn't expect it to be a LadyDior bag. I never thought I'd like the cannage stitching and I was always more of the Dior Saddle bag kind of person. However over time as I considered further and further, I ultimately went for this bag. I'm in love!


----------



## averagejoe

milkrun said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's my first Dior purchase and I didn't expect it to be a LadyDior bag. I never thought I'd like the cannage stitching and I was always more of the Dior Saddle bag kind of person. However over time as I considered further and further, I ultimately went for this bag. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 4429931


Congratulations! The colour is very pretty!


----------



## Greentea

noegirl said:


> All the dior today. Shoes, mitzah, 3 friendship bracelets and the book tote


So gorge


----------



## Greentea

Anna Carroll said:


>



What a gift!!!


----------



## Greentea

noegirl said:


> Thank you! I went in thinking that I wanted the navy diorquake but the burgundy stole my heart and the D is so stunning


I am eyeing the diorquake. Does the D charm/handle make it seem heavy?


----------



## milkrun

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! The colour is very pretty!


Thank you love!


----------



## noegirl

Greentea said:


> I am eyeing the diorquake. Does the D charm/handle make it seem heavy?




Not to me.


----------



## hokatie

With my Lady Dior woc today


----------



## Anna Carroll

Enjoy her so much.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Not the best bag pic, but this is me (Mother of the groom) wearing my Diorama, black calfskin SHW, greeting the Mother of the bride (also wearing a Diorama, but the studded clutch version with GHW). We live in very different parts of the world and have only met twice, but have a very similar obsession!


----------



## AngelYuki

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4431739
> 
> Not the best bag pic, but this is me (Mother of the groom) wearing my Diorama, black calfskin SHW, greeting the Mother of the bride (also wearing a Diorama, but the studded clutch version with GHW). We live in very different parts of the world and have only met twice, but have a very similar obsession!


That's so lovely  
Congratulations!


----------



## Tonimichelle

AngelYuki said:


> That's so lovely
> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## rainypop

milkrun said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's my first Dior purchase and I didn't expect it to be a LadyDior bag. I never thought I'd like the cannage stitching and I was always more of the Dior Saddle bag kind of person. However over time as I considered further and further, I ultimately went for this bag. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 4429931



Congratulations! Color is gorgeous. May I ask what color this is?


----------



## milkrun

rainypop said:


> Congratulations! Color is gorgeous. May I ask what color this is?



Thanks!! This is powder pink


----------



## Venessa84

I don’t think I posted this in action shot from last week...PGA Tour Store and Avengers: Endgame


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t think I posted this in action shot from last week...PGA Tour Store and Avengers: Endgame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432276
> View attachment 4432277



Love this photo! My ex hubby has installed a sky trak simulator in his house. But not being a techie I have to be there to do that side of things. A generous gimme is mandatory in a simulator


----------



## Venessa84

BlueCherry said:


> Love this photo! My ex hubby has installed a sky trak simulator in his house. But not being a techie I have to be there to do that side of things. A generous gimme is mandatory in a simulator


Now that’s awesome and something we’ll have to consider adding when we add the game room to our house.


----------



## chalintorn

Dior oblique


----------



## milkrun

milkrun said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's my first Dior purchase and I didn't expect it to be a LadyDior bag. I never thought I'd like the cannage stitching and I was always more of the Dior Saddle bag kind of person. However over time as I considered further and further, I ultimately went for this bag. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 4429931



Bought a classic Dior mitzah to complement my bag! So happy with the color but the ribbon is a little messy/loose


----------



## jessizzl

My outfit for today... i love how this dress brings out the brown tones in the bag  

(For anyone wondering the dress is the Stella Mccartney Valda dress, and bag is Dior Mini Ultra Matte Nude)


----------



## sheanabelle

First outing of my first Dior. Small Lady Dior in the deep grey color. Champagne gold hw. Loving her, Ive been collecting bags since 07, cant believe it took me so long to get into D but now Im obsessed.


----------



## Venessa84

A little navy for Memorial Day


----------



## Venessa84

Dior + Steak = perfect date night


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

I love my diorama woc


----------



## Anna Carroll

Enjoy a beautiful summer weather with my ♥️


----------



## Thaotran

Dior with me to a fashion show


----------



## Greentea

Thaotran said:


> Dior with me to a fashion show


So cute. This is my favorite size


----------



## sheanabelle

Some of my fave things. My boys & my bag. ❤️


----------



## hokatie

sheanabelle said:


> Some of my fave things. My boys & my bag. ❤️


They’re so adorable. ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

Last week doing a double with my bestie and my Woc


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my one and only Lady Dior  Never regretted this one tho paid a hefty price for it!


----------



## luxfun

amasvaritas said:


> View attachment 4333101
> 
> Late night stroll with My Lady..
> The picture didn’t justify her real beauty


Love this color!! Do you happen to know the name?


----------



## misszhou

Afternoon tea cake with ma lady


----------



## averagejoe

suzis said:


> Love this color!! Do you happen to know the name?


I think this is Rose Poudre


----------



## antschulina

My Medium Lady Dior with me on a night out for a pizza. I also wore my Dior tribales earrings, but they're invisible in the photo.


----------



## Venessa84

Dior Charm on my Valentino for brunch


----------



## luxfun

averagejoe said:


> I think this is Rose Poudre


Thanks for responding! Not sure we are talking about the same one, the pic I quoted as a lady in a beautiful blue color.


----------



## averagejoe

suzis said:


> Thanks for responding! Not sure we are talking about the same one, the pic I quoted as a lady in a beautiful blue color.


Sorry I thought it was the one above your post. 

Not sure what the MyLadyDior colour is.


----------



## Aelfaerie

I love how versatile the Lady Dior bag is. It goes with everything, from hiking up mountains to going to the opera! I'm attaching a few full-length mod shots of my medium LD in navy lambskin (sorry, I don't have bag close-ups!). For reference, I'm 172 cm tall.




I was traveling and only had room for one bag, otherwise I would've packed a more dressy clutch and a more casual satchel. But I think the LD is a great and versatile compromise! Plus, it proved to me that the lambskin is much tougher than is generally thought of.


----------



## Fally420

Aelfaerie said:


> I love how versatile the Lady Dior bag is. It goes with everything, from hiking up mountains to going to the opera! I'm attaching a few full-length mod shots of my medium LD in navy lambskin (sorry, I don't have bag close-ups!). For reference, I'm 172 cm tall.
> View attachment 4470441
> 
> View attachment 4470442
> 
> I was traveling and only had room for one bag, otherwise I would've packed a more dressy clutch and a more casual satchel. But I think the LD is a great and versatile compromise! Plus, it proved to me that the lambskin is much tougher than is generally thought of.



wow, you and your LD are gorgeous! Great way of showing how versatile tve LD is!
I swear I’ve never seen someone go hiking in such a stylish way


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Aelfaerie said:


> I love how versatile the Lady Dior bag is. It goes with everything, from hiking up mountains to going to the opera! I'm attaching a few full-length mod shots of my medium LD in navy lambskin (sorry, I don't have bag close-ups!). For reference, I'm 172 cm tall.
> View attachment 4470441
> 
> View attachment 4470442
> 
> I was traveling and only had room for one bag, otherwise I would've packed a more dressy clutch and a more casual satchel. But I think the LD is a great and versatile compromise! Plus, it proved to me that the lambskin is much tougher than is generally thought of.




Haha, I am not sure I agree with you on the "suitable for hiking" part, but then again, who cares if one lookes a bit misplaced when hiking. I hope you had a lovely trip!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Fally420 said:


> wow, you and your LD are gorgeous! Great way of showing how versatile tve LD is!
> I swear I’ve never seen someone go hiking in such a stylish way


Thank you! I've seen many tourists go mountain hiking up in heels, so maybe my perception is a bit skewed. I thought compared to them, I was well prepped in my jeans and sneakers!



Thenewestgirl said:


> Haha, I am not sure I agree with you on the "suitable for hiking" part, but then again, who cares if one lookes a bit misplaced when hiking. I hope you had a lovely trip!


True, maybe that was a bit of a stretch.  I really didn't think it looked too out of place (all things considered) and looked very casual with jeans and sneakers. Would I go hiking at home with it though? Definitely not!


----------



## urmydestiny

I walk mini today....


----------



## karman

I’m packing for a trip and using this giant weekend bag passed down to me from my mom. It’s from the 1980’s but she never used it. My dad used to work for Dior as an accountant in the Asia branch. 

I would get much more use out of it if only it were smaller. It’s about 50cm across but much taller than, say, a LV Keepall 50 (40cm tall vs 30 cm on the Keepall).


----------



## Venessa84

Dioramas first trip to the Yankee game


----------



## Fritzaaaaa

Love Dior!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Seeing this gives me confidence to buy a LD!  Love the picture of the mountains.




Aelfaerie said:


> I love how versatile the Lady Dior bag is. It goes with everything, from hiking up mountains to going to the opera! I'm attaching a few full-length mod shots of my medium LD in navy lambskin (sorry, I don't have bag close-ups!). For reference, I'm 172 cm tall.
> View attachment 4470441
> 
> View attachment 4470442
> 
> I was traveling and only had room for one bag, otherwise I would've packed a more dressy clutch and a more casual satchel. But I think the LD is a great and versatile compromise! Plus, it proved to me that the lambskin is much tougher than is generally thought of.


----------



## couturequeen

Was loving the sparkle on my watch today!


----------



## averagejoe

couturequeen said:


> Was loving the sparkle on my watch today!


The Dior VIII is so beautiful! The way it sparkles is mesmerizing!


----------



## leooh

matching..


----------



## leooh

Feeling ladylike today...


----------



## leooh

Strawberry souffle!


----------



## Venessa84

It was a nice night for some baseball and Dior


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Venessa84 said:


> It was a nice night for some baseball and Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507291


So pretty. Great pic!


----------



## cafecreme15

Lady Dior accompanying me to Lincoln center for the Mozart festival


----------



## YBcozYnot

‘Long time no see’...
It’s been 3-4 months I’ve not reached the bag because I decided to sell when reorganizing my bag collection. It would have been a BIG regret. I’m happy that it stayed. I love the color, the leather and I just need a good insert to make it a perfect daily bag.


----------



## YBcozYnot

cafecreme15 said:


> Lady Dior accompanying me to Lincoln center for the Mozart festival


Oh I love the grey lambskin by DIOR. It’s in my wishlist now.


----------



## YBcozYnot

chalintorn said:


> My new addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416435


Oh I love your style (even though I’m on the opposite side). Things look like they’re made for you. 
Please keep sharing more of your modeling photos


----------



## leooh

Off to work!


----------



## bbeauty

leooh said:


> Off to work!


This is so beautiful, I love the kaleidiorscopic book totes! Do you use it with an organizer?


----------



## YBcozYnot

Do you sometimes find yourself in a situation that ‘better to grab 2 bags when leaving home’?


----------



## leooh

bbeauty said:


> This is so beautiful, I love the kaleidiorscopic book totes! Do you use it with an organizer?


Thanks! Yes I do use my neverfull mm organiser with it, makes it much easier to find things too!


----------



## leooh

Carted home 4 lunch boxes amongst other things in my hardy book tote today!


----------



## couturequeen

Dior day


----------



## averagejoe

couturequeen said:


> Dior day


I love, _love_, LOVE this watch!


----------



## leooh




----------



## AverageHuman

on the way to restaurant after friend's company party. Dior crocodile lady dior in classic black.
First photo was taken few years ago when I saw this beauty at Isetan Shinjuku Dior private event in Tokyo.


----------



## leooh

kellyng said:


> on the way to restaurant after friend's company party. Dior crocodile lady dior in classic black.
> First photo was taken few years ago when I saw this beauty at Isetan Shinjuku Dior private event in Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 4528573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528576


You look like an angel


----------



## Tonimichelle

kellyng said:


> on the way to restaurant after friend's company party. Dior crocodile lady dior in classic black.
> First photo was taken few years ago when I saw this beauty at Isetan Shinjuku Dior private event in Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 4528573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528576


Wow! You look absolutely amazing!!


----------



## AverageHuman

leooh said:


> You look like an angel


Thanks sweetie~ I'm glad you think so 



Tonimichelle said:


> Wow! You look absolutely amazing!!


That's nice of you to say so~ you made my day


----------



## AngelYuki

Wore my Diorama WOC to the Dior Exhibition in Dallas today 


The Dallas Museum of Art extended the exhibition to October 27th for those still interested in visiting. 


Spoiler: Sneak peek







	

		
			
		

		
	
 I really love this astrology dress
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 So many stunning dresses!


----------



## zeronohiya

Out and about with my supple calfskin Lady


----------



## DearHaayet

kellyng said:


> on the way to restaurant after friend's company party. Dior crocodile lady dior in classic black.
> First photo was taken few years ago when I saw this beauty at Isetan Shinjuku Dior private event in Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 4528573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528576


What designer is the gorgeous red dress by? Is it a current collection?


----------



## AverageHuman

DearHaayet said:


> What designer is the gorgeous red dress by? Is it a current collection?


thanks for leaving message on my profile page. Just replied there. 
Wish you have a great week!


----------



## DearHaayet

kellyng said:


> thanks for leaving message on my profile page. Just replied there.
> Wish you have a great week!


Thanks


----------



## Aerdem

AngelYuki said:


> Wore my Diorama WOC to the Dior Exhibition in Dallas today
> View attachment 4530617
> 
> The Dallas Museum of Art extended the exhibition to October 27th for those still interested in visiting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530620
> View attachment 4530621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this astrology dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530622
> View attachment 4530624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many stunning dresses!


That color! And the photo composition!


AngelYuki said:


> Wore my Diorama WOC to the Dior Exhibition in Dallas today
> View attachment 4530617
> 
> The Dallas Museum of Art extended the exhibition to October 27th for those still interested in visiting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530620
> View attachment 4530621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this astrology dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530622
> View attachment 4530624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many stunning dresses!


Love the color of your diorama! And the exhibition looks breathtaking!


----------



## AngelYuki

Aerdem said:


> That color! And the photo composition!
> 
> Love the color of your diorama! And the exhibition looks breathtaking!


Thank you! It was hard to choose a favorite. Everything was so gorgeous


----------



## leooh

Bringing LD back for conditioning...


----------



## milkrun

My favorite dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4535458
> 
> 
> My favorite dior bag


I love this!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Shopping with friend from Tokyo.
Alligator Miss Dior and Dior skirt today 






Savoir Faire of this beauty


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Shopping with friend from Tokyo.
> Alligator Miss Dior and Dior skirt today
> View attachment 4559452
> View attachment 4559453
> View attachment 4559454
> 
> 
> 
> Savoir Faire of this beauty



WOW! This is stunning!!! This brings back memories of when it came out. Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> WOW! This is stunning!!! This brings back memories of when it came out. Such a gorgeous bag!


Thanks joe! Back then, I was indecisive when Tokyo SA showed me this bag, but that video made me went back to Dior boutique on same day  
Impressive video and savoir faire. I'm still impressed after all these years.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Thanks joe! Back then, I was indecisive when Tokyo SA showed me this bag, but that video made me went back to Dior boutique on same day
> Impressive video and savoir faire. I'm still impressed after all these years.


I'm impressed too. The degrade crocodile looks divine!


----------



## runner1234

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4535458
> 
> 
> My favorite dior bag


So cute!


----------



## runner1234

cafecreme15 said:


> Lady Dior accompanying me to Lincoln center for the Mozart festival


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

Aelfaerie said:


> I love how versatile the Lady Dior bag is. It goes with everything, from hiking up mountains to going to the opera! I'm attaching a few full-length mod shots of my medium LD in navy lambskin (sorry, I don't have bag close-ups!). For reference, I'm 172 cm tall.
> View attachment 4470441
> 
> View attachment 4470442
> 
> I was traveling and only had room for one bag, otherwise I would've packed a more dressy clutch and a more casual satchel. But I think the LD is a great and versatile compromise! Plus, it proved to me that the lambskin is much tougher than is generally thought of.


Wow love both looks!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Today
Rose des vent bracelet with a Japanese brand moonstone bracelet


----------



## Tangeria

kellyng said:


> Shopping with friend from Tokyo.
> Alligator Miss Dior and Dior skirt today
> View attachment 4559452
> View attachment 4559453
> View attachment 4559454
> 
> 
> 
> Savoir Faire of this beauty




So beautiful


----------



## solitudelove

kellyng said:


> Shopping with friend from Tokyo.
> Alligator Miss Dior and Dior skirt today
> View attachment 4559452
> View attachment 4559453
> View attachment 4559454
> 
> 
> 
> Savoir Faire of this beauty



I love your bag!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## AverageHuman

solitudelove said:


> I love your bag!! It's gorgeous!


Thanks~


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Coat and belt


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Coat and belt


Very chic!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Coat and belt


Great ensemble! Nice alligator Bottega Veneta Clutch!


----------



## cafecreme15

My gray LD with her exotic friend at the Cruise 2020 launch at Bergdorf Goodman last night!


----------



## dontletmebuyit

My favorite little baby atm


----------



## hokatie

Aloha...my Lady Dior clutch with me on the Hawaii trip.


----------



## Laurie C

hokatie said:


> Aloha...my Lady Dior clutch with me on the Hawaii trip.


Best red bag ever


----------



## hokatie

Laurie C said:


> Best red bag ever


Thank you! This size is the best for traveling.


----------



## Laurie C

Laurie C said:


> Best red bag ever


----------



## Laurie C




----------



## Lajka

Hello ladies! My Panarea Confetti and Dior Escale a Pondichéry on the Citroen 100 year event. And the delicious french wine, of course...


----------



## oranGetRee

Today!


----------



## solitudelove

Out with my Diorama and Oui ring!


----------



## GrRoxy

My Diorama on the annual touristy christmassy pic on Champs Elysees


----------



## solitudelove

Enjoying the Christmas lights with my diorama!!


----------



## Dolly Garland




----------



## AverageHuman

Christmas is around the corner~
Picked these festive lady diors from my collection and  wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Christmas is around the corner~
> Picked these festive lady diors from my collection and  wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
> May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true
> 
> View attachment 4619277
> View attachment 4619278
> View attachment 4619279


 WOW! They are really beautiful!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> WOW! They are really beautiful!


Thanks joe for your long term supportive comments!  Happy Holidays~~!


----------



## solitudelove

kellyng said:


> Christmas is around the corner~
> Picked these festive lady diors from my collection and  wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
> May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true
> 
> View attachment 4619277
> View attachment 4619278
> View attachment 4619279


they are so beautiful!!!!!! i'm in love with them!!


----------



## Greentea

kellyng said:


> Christmas is around the corner~
> Picked these festive lady diors from my collection and  wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
> May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true
> 
> View attachment 4619277
> View attachment 4619278
> View attachment 4619279


Gah!


----------



## iqaganda

Celebrating the New Year with this beauty...


----------



## AverageHuman

solitudelove said:


> they are so beautiful!!!!!! i'm in love with them!!


Thanks~! 
Wish you have a great start to a great year! Happy New Year


----------



## AverageHuman

Cherry red crocodile lady dior  and black alligator lady dior in action.
Photos were taken indoor at night, so the color+light were kinda off.....anyway, HAPPY NEW YEAR~!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy New Year


----------



## solitudelove

kellyng said:


> Thanks~!
> Wish you have a great start to a great year! Happy New Year


Thank you!!! Happy New Year to you too!!!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

kellyng said:


> Cherry red crocodile lady dior  and black alligator lady dior in action.
> Photos were taken indoor at night, so the color+light were kinda off.....anyway, HAPPY NEW YEAR~!!
> View attachment 4627311
> View attachment 4627312
> View attachment 4627314
> View attachment 4627315




Your coats look absolutely amazing!


----------



## AverageHuman

Thenewestgirl said:


> Your coats look absolutely amazing!


Thanks for noticing!


----------



## SherwoodMom

I love the look,  it all looks amazing on you


kellyng said:


> Shopping with friend from Tokyo.
> Alligator Miss Dior and Dior skirt today
> View attachment 4559452
> View attachment 4559453
> View attachment 4559454
> 
> 
> 
> Savoir Faire of this beauty


----------



## SherwoodMom

Greentea said:


> I am eyeing the diorquake. Does the D charm/handle make it seem heavy?



I think so.  My plan is to buy it and take it to my favorite cobbler to chop the D off.  Then I’ll wear it with a guitar strap.  I know, crazy.  It’s my solution to a light easy to wear everyday yoga pants look.


----------



## SherwoodMom

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My favourite Dior dress
> View attachment 4333201


You look amazing


----------



## lovieluvslux

That dress is TDF. Love the bag too!




kellyng said:


> on the way to restaurant after friend's company party. Dior crocodile lady dior in classic black.
> First photo was taken few years ago when I saw this beauty at Isetan Shinjuku Dior private event in Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 4528573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528576


----------



## missdeha

Long time stalker of the forum but rarely posting here is my contribution ☺️


----------



## SherwoodMom

missdeha said:


> Long time stalker of the forum but rarely posting here is my contribution ☺️


Beautiful saddle!


----------



## oranGetRee

missdeha said:


> Long time stalker of the forum but rarely posting here is my contribution ☺️


This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Pinkie*

kellyng said:


> Cherry red crocodile lady dior  and black alligator lady dior in action.
> Photos were taken indoor at night, so the color+light were kinda off.....anyway, HAPPY NEW YEAR~!!
> View attachment 4627311
> View attachment 4627312
> View attachment 4627314
> View attachment 4627315


TDF


----------



## Pinkie*

Prada Prince said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> View attachment 4627813
> View attachment 4627814


Love it


----------



## averagejoe

missdeha said:


> Long time stalker of the forum but rarely posting here is my contribution ☺️


WOW! I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## Bereal

Laurie C said:


> View attachment 4596370


Beautiful bag...I’m debating between the red, navy matte and black with silver hardware...do you use this bag often or is it difficult to wear ..thanks for any help


----------



## oranGetRee

My ultra black woc


----------



## godwearsfendi

Hey all,

Nice to e-meet you, I’m new to the forum. Here is a photo of me with my one and only Dior bag. Hope guys like her


----------



## Pinkie*

godwearsfendi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Nice to e-meet you, I’m new to the forum. Here is a photo of me with my one and only Dior bag. Hope guys like her


Welcome beutiful bag


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Medium size lady dior.


----------



## topglamchic

godwearsfendi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Nice to e-meet you, I’m new to the forum. Here is a photo of me with my one and only Dior bag. Hope guys like her


This is one bad bag!!  The strap is gorgeous as well!!


----------



## godwearsfendi

topglamchic said:


> This is one bad bag!!  The strap is gorgeous as well!!


Thank youuu!! I have been searching for the perfect Dior Saddle, I knew I didn’t want the monogram. And I settled for this beauty.

The strap is actually from Charles&Keith it matches perfectly haha

xx


----------



## godwearsfendi

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Medium size lady dior.


That strap goes beautifully with your bag


----------



## topglamchic

godwearsfendi said:


> Thank youuu!! I have been searching for the perfect Dior Saddle, I knew I didn’t want the monogram. And I settled for this beauty.
> 
> The strap is actually from Charles&Keith it matches perfectly haha
> 
> xx


You didn’t settle, you killed it!  And ingenious strap choice. By the way I am chucking over your name “godwearsfendi”


----------



## godwearsfendi

topglamchic said:


> You didn’t settle, you killed it!  And ingenious strap choice. By the way I am chucking over your name “godwearsfendi”


Hahah thank youuu


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you. ☺️



godwearsfendi said:


> That strap goes beautifully with your bag


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> Cherry red crocodile lady dior  and black alligator lady dior in action.
> Photos were taken indoor at night, so the color+light were kinda off.....anyway, HAPPY NEW YEAR~!!
> View attachment 4627311
> View attachment 4627312
> View attachment 4627314
> View attachment 4627315



Amazing photos! Is the red coat one of your own, but any chance?


----------



## michi_chi

kellyng said:


> Christmas is around the corner~
> Picked these festive lady diors from my collection and  wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
> May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true
> 
> View attachment 4619277
> View attachment 4619278
> View attachment 4619279


You honestly have the best exclusive/exotic Dior collection ever


----------



## solitudelove

godwearsfendi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Nice to e-meet you, I’m new to the forum. Here is a photo of me with my one and only Dior bag. Hope guys like her


Stunning bag and the strap goes nicely with your bag!!!


----------



## Venessa84

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4652302



Love this bag every time I see it!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Shopping with blue camo book tote today!


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> Love this bag every time I see it!



Aww thanks


----------



## averagejoe

cali_to_ny said:


> Shopping with blue camo book tote today!
> View attachment 4654002


Wow it looks amazing with denim!


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> Amazing photos! Is the red coat one of your own, but any chance?


Thanks!! It's from here 
https://kellyngcouture.com/product/fit-flare-coat-with-rosettes-red/


----------



## AverageHuman

michi_chi said:


> You honestly have the best exclusive/exotic Dior collection ever


Thanks for your sweet compliment


----------



## AverageHuman

Aloha from Maui~~! 
2.5 months vacation here. Mini croc lady dior and toile de jouy Dior dress in action


----------



## Nadin22

Wow
Absolutely amazing! So beautiful pictures. Enjoy your vacation and have a lot of fun!


----------



## baghabitz34

kellyng said:


> Christmas is around the corner~
> Picked these festive lady diors from my collection and  wish you a very merry Christmas in advance
> May your holiday season sparkle and shine like the lady dior and may all of your wishes and dreams come true
> 
> View attachment 4619277
> View attachment 4619278
> View attachment 4619279


Wowza! Your bags are stunning!


----------



## AverageHuman

Nadin22 said:


> Wow
> Absolutely amazing! So beautiful pictures. Enjoy your vacation and have a lot of fun!


Thanks for your sweet words~! Will do!


----------



## AverageHuman

baghabitz34 said:


> Wowza! Your bags are stunning!


Thanks! Glad you think so!


----------



## IntheOcean

kellyng said:


> Aloha from Maui~~!
> 2.5 months vacation here. Mini croc lady dior and toile de jouy Dior dress in action
> View attachment 4660900
> View attachment 4660903
> View attachment 4660904
> View attachment 4660907
> View attachment 4660908


Such pretty dresses, both of them! (And the bag, of course!!)


----------



## Pinkie*

kellyng said:


> Aloha from Maui~~!
> 2.5 months vacation here. Mini croc lady dior and toile de jouy Dior dress in action
> View attachment 4660900
> View attachment 4660903
> View attachment 4660904
> View attachment 4660907
> View attachment 4660908


beutiful bags and outfits


----------



## oranGetRee

today’s combination


----------



## andforpoise

oranGetRee said:


> View attachment 4666157
> 
> today’s combination


Is the bag like a wallet on a chain?!? It’s gorgeous


----------



## leooh

A little obsessed...


----------



## oranGetRee

andforpoise said:


> Is the bag like a wallet on a chain?!? It’s gorgeous


Thank you!
Yes it is like a woc. The good thing is that it has 2 removable inserts, so you can use them with other bags.


----------



## Pinkie*

leooh said:


> A little obsessed...


beautiful


----------



## leooh

Pinkie* said:


> beautiful


thanks!


----------



## leooh

Brought it to work today... I must say that I like using it with a chain strap


----------



## IntheOcean

leooh said:


> A little obsessed...


LOVE that Book tote! That's gotta be my favorite Dior print so far.


----------



## leooh

IntheOcean said:


> LOVE that Book tote! That's gotta be my favorite Dior print so far.


My daughter likes it too, but only because her idol from BTS has the same one


----------



## Venessa84

Took this lady out for a spin


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Such a long time! Love this thread!  Everytime I carry my dior I fell in love over again! (It was the best memory of traveling - freedom aft being pregnant & stayin home for 5 months.)


----------



## leooh

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Such a long time! Love this thread!  Everytime I carry my dior I fell in love over again! (It was the best memory of traveling - freedom aft being pregnant & stayin home for 5 months.)


so dreamy and romantic! congrats on your baby!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

leooh said:


> so dreamy and romantic! congrats on your baby!


Hehe thank you!


----------



## AverageHuman

IntheOcean said:


> Such pretty dresses, both of them! (And the bag, of course!!)


Thanks for your sweet compliments~!


----------



## AverageHuman

Pinkie* said:


> beutiful bags and outfits


Thank you!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Island hopping, from Maui to Honolulu  
Stopped by Dior cafe today in toile de jouy dress.


----------



## topglamchic

A lovely day out. I really had fun with the DioRevolution.


----------



## oranGetRee

Out with LD for the first time!


----------



## Gucciforeveranddior

My new camel saddle and strap today


----------



## Gucciforeveranddior

Trying again


----------



## Claudiaariva

Gucciforeveranddior said:


> My new camel saddle and strap today


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Claudiaariva

leooh said:


> A little obsessed...


Omg please please Post some Modeling pics with the vanity case! Thought i was the only one thinking about  putting it on a Chan!


----------



## leooh

Claudiaariva said:


> Omg please please Post some Modeling pics with the vanity case! Thought i was the only one thinking about  putting it on a Chan!


I’m not the best model as I’m not slim at all... also i don’t think it looks good on the body, sticks out too much, looks best handheld actually. You can check out Sophie Shohet on Youtube, she uploaded a video about vanity cases and think she modelled it


----------



## Venessa84

2 nights in a row with this fun bag!


----------



## leooh

Claudiaariva said:


> Omg please please Post some Modeling pics with the vanity case! Thought i was the only one thinking about  putting it on a Chan!


I hope these give you a better idea? This is the best I can do in my small mirror..It’s really cute and always bring a smile to my face


----------



## Claudiaariva

leooh said:


> I’m not the best model as I’m not slim at all... also i don’t think it looks good on the body, sticks out too much, looks best handheld actually. You can check out Sophie Shohet on Youtube, she uploaded a video about vanity cases and think she modelled it


Thank you very much i will check it out!


----------



## leooh

Just bought the longchamp document holder, just so that I can bring the vanity bag to work, and bring my documents and laptop back...Can you tell that I really am a little obsessed with this cutie?


----------



## Claudiaariva

leooh said:


> I hope these give you a better idea? This is the best I can do in my small mirror..It’s really cute and always bring a smile to my face


This Looks beautiful it suits you very good! Love the bandana you added


----------



## leooh

Claudiaariva said:


> This Looks beautiful it suits you very good! Love the bandana you added


Thank you Yes I think the matching mitzah is a perfect match for it!


----------



## BB8

Brought my Book Tote out for the first time!  I am LOVING this Dior elevator!


----------



## averagejoe

BB8 said:


> Brought my Book Tote out for the first time!  I am LOVING this Dior elevator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684016


That Lunar New Year phoenix book tote is so nice!


----------



## Gucciforeveranddior

My collection and new Dior additions


----------



## leooh

Gucciforeveranddior said:


> View attachment 4684955
> View attachment 4684956
> View attachment 4684955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection and new Dior additions


Love your collection! Well curated!


----------



## averagejoe

Gucciforeveranddior said:


> View attachment 4684955
> View attachment 4684956
> View attachment 4684955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection and new Dior additions


Great collection! I love how you store your Saddle bags to prevent the D charm from bending the leather strip above it.


----------



## Pinkie*

Gucciforeveranddior said:


> View attachment 4684955
> View attachment 4684956
> View attachment 4684955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection and new Dior additions


beautiful birkins and kelly tdf


----------



## IntheOcean

Gucciforeveranddior said:


> View attachment 4684955
> View attachment 4684956
> View attachment 4684955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection and new Dior additions


You have a beautiful collection and I love, love, love the way you're displaying it


----------



## BB8

averagejoe said:


> That Lunar New Year phoenix book tote is so nice!


Thank you @averagejoe . I really enjoyed taking her out, finally.  Just waiting for my bag organizer and mitzahs.  Gotta take care of this limited edition piece!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Gucciforeveranddior said:


> View attachment 4684955
> View attachment 4684956
> View attachment 4684955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection and new Dior additions


Love your new additions and gorgeous collection!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

leooh said:


> I hope these give you a better idea? This is the best I can do in my small mirror..It’s really cute and always bring a smile to my face


Yay I found your mod shots. Where’d you get the chain strap from?


----------



## leooh

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay I found your mod shots. Where’d you get the chain strap from?


Hi, it was bought years back from rebirthday on ebay.


----------



## Venessa84

The most action this lady has seen has been in my backyard


----------



## LavenderIce

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4705084
> View attachment 4705085
> View attachment 4705086
> 
> The most action this lady has seen has been in my backyard


Lovely lady!  And, your backyard?!  I'm amazed by all that space and the clear blue sky!  Can you tell I've been cooped up?  May you and your family stay safe and healthy @Venessa84


----------



## Venessa84

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4705084
> View attachment 4705085
> View attachment 4705086
> 
> The most action this lady has seen has been in my backyard



I definitely posted this in the wrong thread. It should be in the action thread. @averagejoe, can this be moved please?


----------



## Venessa84

LavenderIce said:


> Lovely lady!  And, your backyard?!  I'm amazed by all that space and the clear blue sky!  Can you tell I've been cooped up?  May you and your family stay safe and healthy @Venessa84



Thank you! The yard was 1 of the reasons we moved here.


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> I definitely posted this in the wrong thread. It should be in the action thread. @averagejoe, can this be moved please?


done!


----------



## Venessa84

averagejoe said:


> done!



You are awesome! Thanks @averagejoe!!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room! 

It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...


----------



## Cool Breeze

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709402
> 
> View attachment 4709403


That’s a very cool looking bag!!  Edgy but elegant.  Congratulations!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Cool Breeze said:


> That’s a very cool looking bag!!  Edgy but elegant.  Congratulations!


I agree, thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709402
> 
> View attachment 4709403


Wow! Congratulations! This bag is extraordinary! 

I'm going to copy your post in our Dudes and their Diors thread as well!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Congratulations! This bag is extraordinary!
> 
> I'm going to copy your post in our Dudes and their Diors thread as well!


Thank you!!


----------



## Greentea

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709402
> 
> View attachment 4709403


What a find!!


----------



## Venessa84

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709402
> 
> View attachment 4709403



Just wow! You are very lucky to find this beautiful piece!!


----------



## topglamchic

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709402
> 
> View attachment 4709403


This is gorgeous!!!  This is the kind of Dior I’m looking for. I’ve been scouring the internet for something exotic like this. Good for you. Wear in good health!!!  May we know size and price?


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

topglamchic said:


> This is gorgeous!!!  This is the kind of Dior I’m looking for. I’ve been scouring the internet for something exotic like this. Good for you. Wear in good health!!!  May we know size and price?


Yes, of course! It is the mini lady dior size with the chain strap. The price...was unbelievable tbh. Like I said, I was in the process of requesting a custom piece before COVID-19 and I was anticipating between $9-12k. I got this piece for (and I really cannot stress enough how in shock and happy I was when I saw the price)...$3,400. It was put in my cart and purchased before I could even process what had popped up!

I did obviously have some concern about authenticity but I had it authenticated and everything is perfect about it! It didn’t have a retail price on TRR so I don’t know if they didn’t know what to price it at...plus stingray doesn’t hold its value very well but that doesn’t deter me one bit!

I would constantly check TheRealReal for pieces like this because their photos are honestly not great which deters a lot of buyers from special pieces at great prices. YoogisCloset also has a few python pieces at great prices. Fashionphile is amazing but typically more expensive and I haven’t seen many exotic LD’s. I always have my pieces authenticated by a third party after buying online just to make sure though!


----------



## Sylly

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hey everybody! I’m sure I’m not alone when I say this quarantine has me shopping online more than ever. I came upon a holy grail bag on TRR and I just had to come on here and share it as the most action it has seen is the living room!
> 
> It’s a mini lady dior in black stingray with silver hardware from 2016. I was actually in talks with my SA about having a custom LD created because I’ve always wanted either a natural ombré lizard LD or a stingray one. I CANNOT believe I found this on resale and it has made staying at home so much easier as I stare at it all day! Here he is in all his glory...
> 
> View attachment 4709402
> 
> View attachment 4709403


What a DREAM bag! Congratulations! I need to start checking RR more often


----------



## topglamchic

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Yes, of course! It is the mini lady dior size with the chain strap. The price...was unbelievable tbh. Like I said, I was in the process of requesting a custom piece before COVID-19 and I was anticipating between $9-12k. I got this piece for (and I really cannot stress enough how in shock and happy I was when I saw the price)...$3,400. It was put in my cart and purchased before I could even process what had popped up!
> 
> I did obviously have some concern about authenticity but I had it authenticated and everything is perfect about it! It didn’t have a retail price on TRR so I don’t know if they didn’t know what to price it at...plus stingray doesn’t hold its value very well but that doesn’t deter me one bit!
> 
> I would constantly check TheRealReal for pieces like this because their photos are honestly not great which deters a lot of buyers from special pieces at great prices. YoogisCloset also has a few python pieces at great prices. Fashionphile is amazing but typically more expensive and I haven’t seen many exotic LD’s. I always have my pieces authenticated by a third party after buying online just to make sure though!




Thank you for this information.  I have never bought preowned before however, I would for an exotic LD and I have been checking on Fashionphile sporadically.  Your insight is great!  What made you trust TRR as they do not have a return policy?  Who do you go to for 3rd party authentication.  Lastly, I did not realize that stingray does not hold its value as python and other exotics however, that wouldn't have deterred me either.  This was well worth.  Love it!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

topglamchic said:


> Thank you for this information.  I have never bought preowned before however, I would for an exotic LD and I have been checking on Fashionphile sporadically.  Your insight is great!  What made you trust TRR as they do not have a return policy?  Who do you go to for 3rd party authentication.  Lastly, I did not realize that stingray does not hold its value as python and other exotics however, that wouldn't have deterred me either.  This was well worth.  Love it!


Always happy to share any info that I have! 

I don’t really mind the lack of a return policy because if the item is inauthentic they take it back. Sure there is always the chance that I might not like it once I receive it but I haven’t had that happen yet! 

For third party authentication, I personally
use RealAuthentication. Not everyone has had a great experience with them so I wouldn’t highly recommend them but, I can say that I have never had a problem with them which is why I still use their services. 

In regards to Galuchat leather holding it’s value, it’s tough. Typically exotic leathers don’t ever resell for retail unless it’s Hermès or rare Chanel (that I have seen). That includes all types of exotics. Add that to the fact that LD’s don’t hold their value extremely well on the resell market and you can get a very good deal like I did. You can get a croc LD for under or around $10,000 even though they retail for much more. It’s all about constantly looking online and scooping up what you like as soon as you see it!


----------



## Venessa84

This diorama satchel brought me back to Dior a couple of years ago


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Venessa84 said:


> This diorama satchel brought me back to Dior a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715286


Beautiful bag and shot! Right now I’m DYING over a lizard diorama I found on Vestiare Collective but it’s not eligible for shipping to the US as it is in France. Does anyone know of any services that work around shipping restrictions? I don’t see why they wouldn’t allow lizard to go through customs...


----------



## averagejoe

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Beautiful bag and shot! Right now I’m DYING over a lizard diorama I found on Vestiare Collective but it’s not eligible for shipping to the US as it is in France. Does anyone know of any services that work around shipping restrictions? I don’t see why they wouldn’t allow lizard to go through customs...


Some exotic leathers are banned in certain states (like California), so some brands have resorted to restrict it to certain areas. 

It's really absurd sometimes. I sent a Burberry Britain automatic power reserve watch with an alligator strap for repair and it was rejected. When it was sent back to the store, I was told that it can be sent again only if the strap is removed so it can cross customs. I asked for a full refund instead because I thought it was ridiculous given that I had just bought the watch not long ago and it already had a problem.


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

averagejoe said:


> Some exotic leathers are banned in certain states (like California), so some brands have resorted to restrict it to certain areas.
> 
> It's really absurd sometimes. I sent a Burberry Britain automatic power reserve watch with an alligator strap for repair and it was rejected. When it was sent back to the store, I was told that it can be sent again only if the strap is removed so it can cross customs. I asked for a full refund instead because I thought it was ridiculous given that I had just bought the watch not long ago and it already had a problem.


Wow, that’s crazy! I wish things weren’t so weird and strict but I guess my wallet will have the victory this time.


----------



## topglamchic

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Beautiful bag and shot! Right now I’m DYING over a lizard diorama I found on Vestiare Collective but it’s not eligible for shipping to the US as it is in France. Does anyone know of any services that work around shipping restrictions? I don’t see why they wouldn’t allow lizard to go through customs...



I know this isn’t quite what you are looking for because this is python. But this was at the Saks in NYC. I can give you SA info if you need. I hope you find the lizard!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

topglamchic said:


> I know this isn’t quite what you are looking for because this is python. But this was at the Saks in NYC. I can give you SA info if you need. I hope you find the lizard!


Wow, that is stunning! I’m never really attracted to snake but that is really unique. I would so be interested but I don’t think python is the right skin for that bag since I would primarily wear it crossbody causing the scales to lift. Thank you for sharing that eye candy with me though. Beautiful bags are what is keeping me sane at home right now!!


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> Some exotic leathers are banned in certain states (like California), so some brands have resorted to restrict it to certain areas.
> 
> It's really absurd sometimes. I sent a Burberry Britain automatic power reserve watch with an alligator strap for repair and it was rejected. When it was sent back to the store, I was told that it can be sent again only if the strap is removed so it can cross customs. I asked for a full refund instead because I thought it was ridiculous given that I had just bought the watch not long ago and it already had a problem.


I'm just really confused with the interior of the Diorama. Some say it's microfibre, some say suede. Which is which?


----------



## averagejoe

BagLover2334 said:


> I'm just really confused with the interior of the Diorama. Some say it's microfibre, some say suede. Which is which?


I actually have no idea. Dior does not disclose a lot of details about their items. Sometimes it is a luxury thing as I know that their watches use 18K gold whenever there is any gold colour. It sounds cheap to mention that the gold is real, I guess. But for their bags, I know that Fendi and LV (also part of LVMH) predominantly use microfibre and canvas so Dior should not be an exception. However, Maria Grazia Chiuri was a fan of suede lining at Valentino, so maybe it is suede. 

Dior will answer what the lining is made of via email. I asked Fendi about their men's Peekaboo and they said it was microfibre. Meanwhile I thought it was suede and tried to avoid getting water on it all this time.


----------



## BagLover2334

averagejoe said:


> I actually have no idea. Dior does not disclose a lot of details about their items. Sometimes it is a luxury thing as I know that their watches use 18K gold whenever there is any gold colour. It sounds cheap to mention that the gold is real, I guess. But for their bags, I know that Fendi and LV (also part of LVMH) predominantly use microfibre and canvas so Dior should not be an exception. However, Maria Grazia Chiuri was a fan of suede lining at Valentino, so maybe it is suede.
> 
> Dior will answer what the lining is made of via email. I asked Fendi about their men's Peekaboo and they said it was microfibre. Meanwhile I thought it was suede and tried to avoid getting water on it all this time.


That's such a hassle...I called a boutique and they told me it was suede apparently.


----------



## Aoifs

BB8 said:


> Brought my Book Tote out for the first time!  I am LOVING this Dior elevator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684016



I love your coat and your bag. Very chic!


----------



## amna72

One of my favorite bags❤️


----------



## AverageHuman

Stay at home and enjoy teatime with my beloved alligator Dior Samourai 1947 Japanese knot bag.
Still love it to bits.


----------



## BB8

Aoifs said:


> I love your coat and your bag. Very chic!


Thanks so much @Aoifs !  I do miss getting dressed and going out.  Looking forward to doing so when this pandemic is a thing of the past.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Stay at home and enjoy teatime with my beloved alligator Dior Samourai 1947 Japanese knot bag.
> Still love it to bits.
> 
> View attachment 4728481


I still love this to bits, too. You kept it in such perfect condition, too!


----------



## Venessa84

Mother’s Day weekend shot


----------



## thkred

milkrun said:


> View attachment 4535458
> 
> 
> My favorite dior bag


How is this bag holding up?  I love the blue oblique with the "christian dior" embroidery but I'm worried about the handle.  TIA!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Tho we can’t head out..that much!!! Glad to be dressing up at home!  Pairing my fav classic lady dior in lotus with my Valentino rockstuds! This dress I’m wearing her age is 17 yo!!


----------



## Nadin22

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Tho we can’t head out..that much!!! Glad to be dressing up at home!  Pairing my fav classic lady dior in lotus with my Valentino rockstuds! This dress I’m wearing her age is 17 yo!!


This looks really beautiful!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Nadin22 said:


> This looks really beautiful!


Thank you so so much!!!!


----------



## sunflower_13

This beauty in action [just outside of the box]


----------



## TheresaK

Dior book tote for a stroll


----------



## Nadin22

TheresaK said:


> Dior book tote for a stroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750572


Beautiful bag


----------



## Nadin22

Date night with the hubby


----------



## TheresaK

Nadin22 said:


> Beautiful bag


Thank you ☺️


----------



## Prada Prince

Some throwback shots with my Small Book Tote, Saddle and B23 sneakers...


----------



## chicnfab

Lady Dior med with manolo. Have a great day!!


----------



## Venessa84

Probably missed it but couldn’t find a collection thread so posting my bag collection here


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> Probably missed it but couldn’t find a collection thread so posting my bag collection here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768372


You have a remarkable collection!


----------



## Venessa84

averagejoe said:


> You have a remarkable collection!


Thank you AJ!!


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> Probably missed it but couldn’t find a collection thread so posting my bag collection here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768372


What is that small duffle one? It's super cute!


----------



## Mariambagaholic




----------



## LavenderIce

Venessa84 said:


> Probably missed it but couldn’t find a collection thread so posting my bag collection here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768372



OMG @Venessa84 your collection is TDF!  I am blown away by each piece--such great variety of styles and colours.  It looks well thought out and tailored to your taste and needs. 



BB8 said:


> What is that small duffle one? It's super cute!



Yeah, since I'm not quite a Dior diehard, I'm not familiar with that style.  What is it?  I'm not an olbique fan, but I'd make an exception for that.


----------



## LavenderIce

Mariambagaholic said:


> View attachment 4768858



Such stunning mini LDs!  Seriously, that is mini Lady Dior heaven right there.


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> What is that small duffle one? It's super cute!


AverageJoe can correct me if I’m wrong but I think it’s the Dior trotter from the romantique line. It’s so old... 12 or 13 years


----------



## Venessa84

LavenderIce said:


> OMG @Venessa84 your collection is TDF!  I am blown away by each piece--such great variety of styles and colours.  It looks well thought out and tailored to your taste and needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since I'm not quite a Dior diehard, I'm not familiar with that style.  What is it?  I'm not an olbique fan, but I'd make an exception for that.



oh wow! You are too kind...thank you so much. That Mini duffle is really old and I love how subtle the oblique print is on it. I wish I got more pieces when it was still around.


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> AverageJoe can correct me if I’m wrong but I think it’s the Dior trotter from the romantique line. It’s so old... 12 or 13 years


It looks to be still in great condition. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gracie05

Mini Diorever today


----------



## Venessa84

Running errands last week with this Lady and tried out the bohemian strap with it


----------



## cuselover

chicnfab said:


> Lady Dior med with manolo. Have a great day!!
> 
> View attachment 4754065


Where did you get the twilly?


----------



## chicnfab

cuselover said:


> Where did you get the twilly?


Coach


----------



## Venessa84

Home Depot shopping adventures with the lady!


----------



## amasvaritas

A lifetime ago, went out and about with my lady dior ombre.


----------



## amasvaritas

Venessa84 said:


> Probably missed it but couldn’t find a collection thread so posting my bag collection here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768372


Such an amazing and beautiful collection !!! Love every piece of your collection.


----------



## gigi2014

Had to share! Just got my first Dior yesterday and I am obsessed! Got the  Lady Dior lambskin clutch. Planned on buying it in September when I go on vacation but I panicked with the  price increase - and I’m so glad I was able to get it online. I am blown away by the quality, and the craftsmanship. I can tell there was a lot of care out into the packaging.  As you can see, I prefer smaller crossbody bags. I must say it is giving my Chanel WOC a run for it’s money. I cannot believe how roomy it is, and how much bigger it is
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 than the WOC. Also, wanted to point out it is much less pink than I was expecting. Why isn’t there more hype around this bag? Cannot wait to use it! So glad I got it before the $200 price increase! I’ve definitely been bit by the Dior big..already planning my next purchase  (tribal earrings?) I cannot stop staring at it! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## KN89

My lady dior


----------



## gaplife

The mitzah looks great on your bag  lovely combo


----------



## KN89

gaplife said:


> The mitzah looks great on your bag  lovely combo


Thank you!! I love this bag so much more with the mitzah!!


----------



## Venessa84

amasvaritas said:


> Such an amazing and beautiful collection !!! Love every piece of your collection.


Aww thanks!


----------



## Nadin22

gigi2014 said:


> Had to share! Just got my first Dior yesterday and I am obsessed! Got the  Lady Dior lambskin clutch. Planned on buying it in September when I go on vacation but I panicked with the  price increase - and I’m so glad I was able to get it online. I am blown away by the quality, and the craftsmanship. I can tell there was a lot of care out into the packaging.  As you can see, I prefer smaller crossbody bags. I must say it is giving my Chanel WOC a run for it’s money. I cannot believe how roomy it is, and how much bigger it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than the WOC. Also, wanted to point out it is much less pink than I was expecting. Why isn’t there more hype around this bag? Cannot wait to use it! So glad I got it before the $200 price increase! I’ve definitely been bit by the Dior big..already planning my next purchase  (tribal earrings?) I cannot stop staring at it! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4778725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778726


Congrats on your new clutch. It's beautiful!


----------



## Nadin22

KN89 said:


> My lady dior
> 
> View attachment 4778760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778761


So beautiful!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

KN89 said:


> My lady dior
> 
> View attachment 4778760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778761



Is this the Fard (blush) color? I have the same bag and I wanted that TDJ mitzah but I thought it looked more light pink on the website and that it would clash. It looks perfect on your bag though, so I might have to get it!


----------



## KN89

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Is this the Fard (blush) color? I have the same bag and I wanted that TDJ mitzah but I thought it looked more light pink on the website and that it would clash. It looks perfect on your bag though, so I might have to get it!



yes it is fard. I think the color is very complimentary


----------



## gigi2014

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on your new clutch. It's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Chanellover2015

gracie05 said:


> Mini Diorever today
> View attachment 4770019
> View attachment 4770020



omg this is sooooo darn cute and that colour is to die for!!


----------



## AverageHuman

Just back from a two-week getaway. 
Limited world map lady dior from art series 2, designed by Hong Hao. 
Pleated tulle skirt, belt, sunglasses and off shoulder tweed jacket are all from Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> Just back from a two-week getaway.
> Limited world map lady dior from art series 2, designed by Hong Hao.
> Pleated tulle skirt, belt, sunglasses and off shoulder tweed jacket are all from Dior.
> View attachment 4786396
> View attachment 4786398
> View attachment 4786399
> View attachment 4786400
> View attachment 4786401
> View attachment 4786402


So editorial and romantic! I LOVE everything, especially your bag. Did you get this in Toronto?


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> So editorial and romantic! I LOVE everything, especially your bag. Did you get this in Toronto?


Thanks joe, you are always so fast responding to my post!
I got it in Tokyo, right before moving to Toronto in 2017. 
I also have the mini one designed by Raqib Shaw for art series 4.0


----------



## lakeshow

kellyng said:


> Just back from a two-week getaway.
> Limited world map lady dior from art series 2, designed by Hong Hao.
> Pleated tulle skirt, belt, sunglasses and off shoulder tweed jacket are all from Dior.
> View attachment 4786396
> View attachment 4786398
> View attachment 4786399
> View attachment 4786400
> View attachment 4786401
> View attachment 4786402



Beautiful! You were in my city  thanks for bringing some glamour to the capital.


----------



## AverageHuman

lakeshow said:


> Beautiful! You were in my city  thanks for bringing some glamour to the capital.


Thanks for your sweet compliment! Really love your city!
I had a great time and wish to go back again in the near future


----------



## lovieluvslux

kellyng said:


> Just back from a two-week getaway.
> Limited world map lady dior from art series 2, designed by Hong Hao.
> Pleated tulle skirt, belt, sunglasses and off shoulder tweed jacket are all from Dior.
> View attachment 4786396
> View attachment 4786398
> View attachment 4786399
> View attachment 4786400
> View attachment 4786401
> View attachment 4786402


Love the modeling shots, and what a beautiful and unique bag.


----------



## AverageHuman

lovieluvslux said:


> Love the modeling shots, and what a beautiful and unique bag.


Thanks, it makes my day to hear that~!


----------



## Venessa84

This voyage tote is just about perfect. I can throw all my kids things in there and I don’t have to worry about bringing another bag. My son seems to be a fan too while waiting for the doc.


----------



## Venessa84

kellyng said:


> Thanks joe, you are always so fast responding to my post!
> I got it in Tokyo, right before moving to Toronto in 2017.
> I also have the mini one designed by Raqib Shaw for art series 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786427



This bag is utter perfection...just a work of art!


----------



## thebagqueen

Matte Nude LD running errands with me last weekend


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my fav Dior bag with this cute lil smiley skirt!


----------



## maximemw

My First Dior "bag "


----------



## Mariambagaholic




----------



## AverageHuman

Venessa84 said:


> This bag is utter perfection...just a work of art!


yes, it is! very melancholic...
i love the medium size as well but since i use mini more, so ended up getting the mini one.


----------



## chalintorn

With my red saddle!


----------



## LavenderIce

chalintorn said:


> With my red saddle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798871


This looks like a feature in a magazine!  I want to be you when I grow up.  lol


----------



## Venessa84

Pool party fun yesterday with my Dioraddict, my son rocking my Dior sunnies, and these awesome espadrilles


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> Pool party fun yesterday with my Dioraddict, my son rocking my Dior sunnies, and these awesome espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800153
> View attachment 4800154
> View attachment 4800155


Everything about this is fantastic! Your son is super adorable with the oversized sunnies, and that pool is amazing: I'm thinking it makes SIP *just a tad* more bearable. Oh, and let's not forget the eye candies ️ ️ .


----------



## chalintorn

In love with my red saddle!


----------



## Venessa84

Some D-lite shots


----------



## Mariambagaholic

I had fun yesterday


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Still loving the pearly iridescent sheen on my lotus lady dior bag after 4 years now!


----------



## happiness07

my friend said she is my step child -Neglected bag!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Venessa84

This lady has been seeing a lot of action lately 





Diorama WOC while golfing


----------



## Venessa84

Lady and I awaiting our take out


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

The red lady paired with a red toile de jouy mitzah ❤️


----------



## goldenfountain

At doctor check up!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Brunching outside of Dior...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lady Dior today, just before heading out for a long ride on a beautiful fall day.


----------



## thebagqueen

diorama and matching face mask out for a stroll


----------



## Princessdhea

Kinda miss going out with my babies


----------



## Home2020

I know it's not a bag but I have to share: Anniversary gift from the husband (I sent him very specific emails  )! Dior Mutabilis Shawl.


----------



## goldenfountain

Princessdhea said:


> Kinda miss going out with my babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883835
> View attachment 4883836


love your shoes, I'm planning to buy the pumps similar to your first picture!


----------



## oranGetRee

My son’s lovey in action with Lady Dior and Van Cleef and Arpels 5 motif pave gmop bracelet. I posted this in the VCA section too.


----------



## nessk

This is by no means a flattering pic of my bag but I will never get over how much the book tote can hold and how sturdy it is. 4 water bottles, an iPad, 2 makeup bags, spare change of clothes (t-shirt and shorts), and a whole other purse.


----------



## 880

Princessdhea said:


> Kinda miss going out with my babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883835
> View attachment 4883836


Adore these pics! You look lovely with your diors!


----------



## Princessdhea

880 said:


> Adore these pics! You look lovely with your diors!
> [/QU





880 said:


> Adore these pics! You look lovely with your diors!


thank you love


----------



## Princessdhea

goldenfountain said:


> love your shoes, I'm planning to buy the pumps similar to your first picture!


Yes you should get it, I’m sure those shoes are gonna look pretty on you!


----------



## LavenderIce

nessk said:


> This is by no means a flattering pic of my bag but I will never get over how much the book tote can hold and how sturdy it is. 4 water bottles, an iPad, 2 makeup bags, spare change of clothes (t-shirt and shorts), and a whole other purse.
> View attachment 4888284



Wow!  What a workhorse bag.  Thanks for sharing how much it can hold.


----------



## BB8

No trick-or-treating this Halloween. Instead took a trip to the Japanese Tea Garden for fresh air and safe social-distancing with my family and my Phoenix Pouch on this glorious day.


----------



## Princessdhea

Playing dress up with my new lady and jadior shoes


----------



## Kathy28

kellyng said:


> Aloha from Maui~~!
> 2.5 months vacation here. Mini croc lady dior and toile de jouy Dior dress in action
> View attachment 4660900
> View attachment 4660903
> View attachment 4660904
> View attachment 4660907


----------



## Kathy28

kellyng said:


> Aloha from Maui~~!
> 2.5 months vacation here. Mini croc lady dior and toile de jouy Dior dress in action
> View attachment 4660900
> View attachment 4660903
> View attachment 4660904
> View attachment 4660907
> View attachment 4660908


You always look amazing and fabulous on all your pix. Love it all from outfit to purses. Keep on posting.


----------



## calisnoopy

Diorangeles Red Tote







Dior Stardust Embellished Backpack 







Dior Bracelets


----------



## calisnoopy

Dior Mosaic Mirrored Addict Bag


----------



## acquiredtaste

leooh said:


> My daughter likes it too, but only because her idol from BTS has the same one


Aw I love that print because my bias from bts has that exact book tote. Lol. She’s got good taste in music.


----------



## Venessa84

calisnoopy said:


> Diorangeles Red Tote
> 
> View attachment 4902777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902778
> 
> 
> Dior Stardust Embellished Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4902779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902780
> 
> 
> Dior Bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4902781



Your in action shots are great! Is that a min pin?!? He’s adorable!!


----------



## Venessa84

Lunch Sunday’s brunchin companion


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> This lady has been seeing a lot of action lately
> 
> View attachment 4862565
> View attachment 4862566
> 
> 
> Diorama WOC while golfing
> 
> View attachment 4862567



Shout out to @Venessa84 as her beautiful Diorama WOC made the blog this week!!!


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> Shout out to @Venessa84 as her beautiful Diorama WOC made the blog this week!!!



thank you so much for sharing! It’s always special when they highlight our bags!


----------



## elenachoe

Dior montaigne slides which i love love


----------



## calisnoopy

Venessa84 said:


> Your in action shots are great! Is that a min pin?!? He’s adorable!!



thank you 

And yes, that's Porkie (Pork Chop Jr.) haha and he's a Min Pin (good eye...75% of the time he gets called a Chihuahua and 90% of the time a "cute girl" lol...I guess he has feminine features and his floppy ears and size makes everyone think he's a Chihuahua instead) 

He just turned out extra extra small (4.5 lbs) compared to the breed standard...do you have one or any dogs too?

Porkie has his own IG now too after so many people randomly asked us about him having his own page LOL


----------



## vixen18

My new ABCDior and I were out for lunch a few weeks ago.
(Don’t really go out that regularly anymore, thanks to COVID)


----------



## Venessa84

calisnoopy said:


> thank you
> 
> And yes, that's Porkie (Pork Chop Jr.) haha and he's a Min Pin (good eye...75% of the time he gets called a Chihuahua and 90% of the time a "cute girl" lol...I guess he has feminine features and his floppy ears and size makes everyone think he's a Chihuahua instead)
> 
> He just turned out extra extra small (4.5 lbs) compared to the breed standard...do you have one or any dogs too?
> 
> Porkie has his own IG now too after so many people randomly asked us about him having his own page LOL



I have an almost 14 year old min pin. Jasmine is just under 6 lbs. so she’s also small for the breed. She’s red too so everyone always thinks she’s a chihuahua. Porkie is adorable. Totally going off topic for this thread but here she is 



It’s an old pic so she’s a little more gray now.


----------



## Venessa84

Sunday night dinner and Diorama are a great combo


----------



## calisnoopy

Venessa84 said:


> I have an almost 14 year old min pin. Jasmine is just under 6 lbs. so she’s also small for the breed. She’s red too so everyone always thinks she’s a chihuahua. Porkie is adorable. Totally going off topic for this thread but here she is
> 
> View attachment 4908105
> 
> It’s an old pic so she’s a little more gray now.



so cute...love her name too     how much does she weigh and is she very very active? Porkie spends 20 out of 24 hours sleeping mostly haha...in the car, sleeping...on the plane, sleeping...

Kinda unusual for small dogs cos they usually have crazy amounts of energy lol


----------



## calisnoopy

Dior Addict Mosaic Mirrored Bag


----------



## BB8

Dior oblique kind of day.


----------



## topglamchic

Diorrevolution!  I believe it is appropriately named!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Here is my pic... way back in Aug
toile de juoy sling with Dior watch and VCA bracelet


----------



## Venessa84

Next to the Lady Dior, the Diorama is my favorite style Dior bag...here she is riding shot gun while out running errands.


----------



## Princessdhea

Shopping with my Lady


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Recent shots of my diors in action! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Venessa84

Lots of Dior love over the past week


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4923332
> 
> 
> Next to the Lady Dior, the Diorama is my favorite style Dior bag...here she is riding shot gun while out running errands.


I agree, these are my favorites as well -- hope they bring the Diorama back at some point!


----------



## IamAu

Does anyone have Dior Short Hills (NJ) SA contact info that they can share with me? I have a preloved Diorama bag without receipt or authenticity card that I want some touch up to be done. I wanted to find out if they will service the bag but I live 2 hours away from the nearest Dior boutique and want to avoid driving up there in vain if I can help it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Venessa84

A little lady for date night


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> A little lady for date night
> 
> View attachment 4977138
> View attachment 4977139


You look fabulous with your Lady! Plus let's not ignore that lobster


----------



## Cool Breeze

BB8 said:


> You look fabulous with your Lady! Plus let's not ignore that lobster


Or the gorgeous coat!


----------



## Chanel923

It’s a nice weather day today, so the Lady gets to go to work with me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Taking my Lady Dior out for a spin today, and my fragrance of the day is also Dior -- New Look 1947.


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> You look fabulous with your Lady! Plus let's not ignore that lobster



Thank you BB8! The lobster was the best part of the night.


----------



## Chanel923

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4978992
> 
> Taking my Lady Dior out for a spin today, and my fragrance of the day is also Dior -- New Look 1947.


Perfect choice of bag and perfume.  I like to layer La Colle Noire first then New Look.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Chanel923 said:


> Perfect choice of bag and perfume.  I like to layer La Colle Noire first then New Look.


Thank you!  I have not tried La Colle Noire, but I might have a sample that came in with my last online perfume order from Dior -- will need to check.  Love the generous samples that Dior includes in their packages!


----------



## punam4u

This is an absolute beauty. Do you mind sharing what size and style of diorama is that? Thanks.



Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4923332
> 
> 
> Next to the Lady Dior, the Diorama is my favorite style Dior bag...here she is riding shot gun while out running errands.


----------



## Venessa84

punam4u said:


> This is an absolute beauty. Do you mind sharing what size and style of diorama is that? Thanks.



Thank you so much! This bag gets a lot of use because it’s just practical and easy to use. 

It was the satchel version that came out in 2016 I think. I think it was the largest of all of the Dioramas and comes with a canvas long strap and then the chain hand carry strap.


----------



## Venessa84

A lot of Diorama rotation lately especially for Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## Chanel923

MyABC LD in Cherry Red wish everyone Happy Lunar New Year.


----------



## luxsal

Chanel923 said:


> MyABC LD in Cherry Red wish everyone Happy Lunar New Year.


Thats what I have too, same size, same color  Looks lovely on you and love that you matched the Mitzah with your clothes. Good idea!


----------



## Chanel923

salal04 said:


> Thats what I have too, same size, same color  Looks lovely on you and love that you matched the Mitzah with your clothes. Good idea!


Thank you, my bag twin.  I love this size.  It is small but roomy enough for me.  The cherry red patent was a very seductively attractive dark burgundy / wine color when place next to the lamb, but the fingers print marks on patent leather drives me crazy, so I opted for the lamb instead.  Very happy with my choices.


----------



## luxsal

Chanel923 said:


> Thank you, my bag twin.  I love this size.  It is small but roomy enough for me.  The cherry red patent was a very seductively attractive dark burgundy / wine color when place next to the lamb, but the fingers print marks on patent leather drives me crazy, so I opted for the lamb instead.  Very happy with my choices.


Oh I cant stand patent either. The lamb so much more luxurious. I have had it not even for 1 month now and I cannot wait to wear it. The only thing is I have noticed some slight stretching at the stitches on the entire bag when I look closely. Do you see anything like that on your bag? Is it the color that makes the stretching apparent? I contacted Dior but the lady had no idea and she said someone will get back to me. Hopefully it is because it is a very soft leather and not a wear. Here is the picture of the closeup. Is that normal?


----------



## Chanel923

salal04 said:


> Oh I cant stand patent either. The lamb so much more luxurious. I have had it not even for 1 month now and I cannot wait to wear it. The only thing is I have noticed some slight stretching at the stitches on the entire bag when I look closely. Do you see anything like that on your bag? Is it the color that makes the stretching apparent? I contacted Dior but the lady had no idea and she said someone will get back to me. Hopefully it is because it is a very soft leather and not a wear. Here is the picture of the closeup. Is that normal?
> View attachment 4989781


Not sure, but here is mine.


----------



## luxsal

Chanel923 said:


> Not sure, but here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989812


I see it on your bag too slightly especially on the parts not in light. Mine was taken in bright light and it is a superzoom. I always nitpick at my bags haha but this doesn't bother me at all..just wanted to make it doesn't get worse. Such a beauty! I like how it looks different shade of red/dark pink in different lights! Here is another pic I found:


----------



## Chanel923

salal04 said:


> I see it on your bag too slightly especially on the parts not in light. Mine was taken in bright light and it is a superzoom. I always nitpick at my bags haha but this doesn't bother me at all..just wanted to make it doesn't get worse. Such a beauty! I like how it looks different shade of red/dark pink in different lights! Here is another pic I found:
> View attachment 4989814


Such a beautiful color here!


----------



## BagLover21

Loving my small Book Tote


----------



## boomer1234

BagLover21 said:


> Loving my small Book Tote
> 
> View attachment 4994246


You look amazing!!!


----------



## boomer1234

My toile de jouy scarf. Love it!


----------



## BagLover21

boomer1234 said:


> You look amazing!!!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## MiNatt

Out with my favourite things ❤️


----------



## CKathi

BagLover21 said:


> Loving my small Book Tote
> 
> View attachment 4994246


Looks great! How do you like the bottom of the bag? I've been thinking about buying one for a long time but as I heard that the bottom is not strong I'm not sure anymore...


----------



## Capucine

Not really in action but riding the passenger seat


----------



## kristine Basco

My only dior. I find that I barely wear it. Still soo beautiful though. Which bag do your guys prefer of these two?


----------



## Taiwo92

kristine Basco said:


> My only dior. I find that I barely wear it. Still soo beautiful though. Which bag do your guys prefer of these two?


Team lady dior all day. I’m so tempted to add another mini to my collection


----------



## caruava

Got around to wearing lockdown purchases from June last year. Denim tie dye skirt, saddle with matching strap & belt in black enamel with ultramatte leather. Casual Uniqlo top and Saint Laurent sandals for a warm autumn day of errands.


----------



## averagejoe

kristine Basco said:


> My only dior. I find that I barely wear it. Still soo beautiful though. Which bag do your guys prefer of these two?


Definitely the Lady Dior, although the Capucines is very nice.


----------



## averagejoe

kavnadoo said:


> Got around to wearing lockdown purchases from June last year. Denim tie dye skirt, saddle with matching strap & belt in black enamel with ultramatte leather. Casual Uniqlo top and Saint Laurent sandals for a warm autumn day of errands.
> 
> View attachment 5012142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012141


I love how you paired black with a very soft pink. Very nice outfit.


----------



## boomer1234

kavnadoo said:


> Got around to wearing lockdown purchases from June last year. Denim tie dye skirt, saddle with matching strap & belt in black enamel with ultramatte leather. Casual Uniqlo top and Saint Laurent sandals for a warm autumn day of errands.
> 
> View attachment 5012142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012141


Amazing!!


----------



## boomer1234

Her maiden voyage!


----------



## caruava

Thank you @boomer1234 and @averagejoe .


----------



## hokatie

My Lady Dior at home office


----------



## hokatie

I went to winery yesterday with Dior from head to toes: sunglasses, bag and shoes


----------



## Venessa84

kristine Basco said:


> My only dior. I find that I barely wear it. Still soo beautiful though. Which bag do your guys prefer of these two?



Too hard to chose. I love them both equally.


----------



## pearlgrass

kavnadoo said:


> Got around to wearing lockdown purchases from June last year. Denim tie dye skirt, saddle with matching strap & belt in black enamel with ultramatte leather. Casual Uniqlo top and Saint Laurent sandals for a warm autumn day of errands.
> 
> View attachment 5012142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012141



Love your cute outfit


----------



## BB8

Blue skies, mild temps, and an outting to the mall with my espadrilles.


----------



## Venessa84

A couple of weekend ago for date night with my first ever Lady that’s now over 2 years old...


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> A couple of weekend ago for date night with my first ever Lady that’s now over 2 years old...
> 
> View attachment 5054691
> View attachment 5054692


Looking fabulous as usual!


----------



## BrightStar57

Took out my first Lady Dior for the first time this weekend.  It's so lovely, my new favourite!


----------



## Myybags

BrightStar57 said:


> Took out my first Lady Dior for the first time this weekend.  It's so lovely, my new favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060098


Wow!  So pretty! May I know what colour is this? Looks like a darker version of the colour Fard.


----------



## BrightStar57

Myybags said:


> Wow!  So pretty! May I know what colour is this? Looks like a darker version of the colour Fard.


Thank you!    It's pink M56P according to the receipt.


----------



## spartanwoman

Just got back from St. Thomas. Book Tote was perfect and while heavy with everything i loaded it up with, allowed me not to have to bring an extra carry on.


----------



## 880

2021 Dior pants with 21P synthetic chanel tie cardigan and vintage from my closet Jay kos men’s  jacket, altered to fit; issey miyake portrait collar tank; Warren edwards moto boots; H CDC belt, and 30B barenia, phw, restored by @docride. Morganthal frederics matsuda glasses and prescription horn sunglasses.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> 2021 Dior pants with 21P synthetic chanel tie cardigan and vintage from my closet Jay kos men’s  jacket, altered to fit; issey miyake portrait collar tank; Warren edwards moto boots; H CDC belt, and 30B barenia, phw. Morganthal frederics matsuda glasses and prescription horn sunglasses.
> View attachment 5062866
> View attachment 5062867


Very chic and sophisticated!


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Very chic and sophisticated!


Thank you @Cool Breeze for your kind words! Hugs


----------



## Hisbelle

BrightStar57 said:


> Took out my first Lady Dior for the first time this weekend.  It's so lovely, my new favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060098


The pink is so pretty ❤️


----------



## CoCoBelle

We were finally able to get out for Brunch this weekend.


----------



## Myybags

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5068128
> 
> We were finally able to get out for Brunch this weekend.


So pretty!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Running errands kind of day


----------



## JZcloset

Triple dior in action. A seasonal bar jackets from a couple of seasons ago, lady dior and matching belt.


----------



## averagejoe

JZcloset said:


> Triple dior in action. A seasonal bar jackets from a couple of seasons ago, lady dior and matching belt.


I love your outfit! So classy!


----------



## JZcloset

averagejoe said:


> I love your outfit! So classy!


Ah thank you very much!!


----------



## XCCX

JZcloset said:


> Triple dior in action. A seasonal bar jackets from a couple of seasons ago, lady dior and matching belt.


Stunning!!!


----------



## JZcloset

Still Winter cold here - so matched my Montaigne bag with an offwhite shearling coat and Chanel Boots.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This vintage beauty is riding shotgun today.


----------



## bejewelDsweetheart

JZcloset said:


> Triple dior in action. A seasonal bar jackets from a couple of seasons ago, lady dior and matching belt.



Love the whole look! Your bag is on my wishlist


----------



## AverageHuman

I remember how much I fell in love with this Dior rtw ombre dress at first sight  

Dior runway photo as shown below.





My version


----------



## jp824

Out running errands this past weekend.


----------



## hokatie

Dressing up my lovely Lady Dior


----------



## IntheOcean

JZcloset said:


> Triple dior in action. A seasonal bar jackets from a couple of seasons ago, lady dior and matching belt.


LOVE your outfit!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Out running errands this past weekend.
> View attachment 5085685


Love this! You look great and so does the skirt! Hugs
@kellyng, you are stunning in the ombré dress! It’s so flattering!
@JZcloset, love the classic modern riff with the bar jacket, belt and bag!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Love this! You look great and so does the skirt! Hugs
> @kellyng, you are stunning in the ombré dress! It’s so flattering!
> @JZcloset, love the classic modern riff with the bar jacket, belt and bag!


@880 thank you dear! The Dior midi skirts are my latest obsession so I may be wearing them all summer


----------



## Karita99




----------



## pinkiestarlet

My first Dior, hoping it’s not the last


----------



## starrynite_87

Hiking with the family wearing my 30 Montaigne1 sunglasses


----------



## 880

My first Dior bag - size medium around the world print, black hw  love it; it’s so fun with casual errand clothing. Out to dinner, with brunello monili linen dress and Chanel espadrille mules. And with Dior tie dye jacket, chanel sale silk charmeuse top and Brunello olive pants (For dinner with the Dior bag) 

Also got a small black card case bc my box Kelly longue wallet weighs 17ounces and I really needed to lighten up

@pinkiestarlet, I love your book tote!







Thank you @pinkiestarlet, @jp824, and @Venessa84 for your kind words below! Hugs

@jp824, yes exactly re the kelly longue! I also ended up stacking my hard sunglass case and other stuff on either side of the hardware that jutted out. And never did up the sangles or returned the cards to their slots bc box leather was hard to manipulate.

The Dior card case ( I removed the black charms and added a hardware store lanyard for my keys)  is a little more secure than the calvi bc the cards are separated but easy to remove.  It’s also a little more user friendly IMO than the LV cles.

I picked up a mini bearn a long time ago at an H sample sale and let it go (regret that)! I think the mini bearne would have worked better than the calvi for me today. Oh well, Live and learn!

I love your new skirt with the craie Birkin combo above! Hugs


----------



## hokatie

Pedal boat with my Lady
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dior


----------



## pinkiestarlet

880 said:


> My first Dior bag - size medium around the world print, black hw  love it; it’s so fun with casual errand clothing Also got a small black card case bc my box Kelly longue wallet weighs 17ounces and I really needed to lighten up @pinkiestarlet, I love your book tote!
> 
> View attachment 5090791
> View attachment 5090792


Thank you  And I love your Dior Lady


----------



## Venessa84

880 said:


> My first Dior bag - size medium around the world print, black hw  love it; it’s so fun with casual errand clothing Also got a small black card case bc my box Kelly longue wallet weighs 17ounces and I really needed to lighten up @pinkiestarlet, I love your book tote!
> 
> View attachment 5090791
> View attachment 5090792



Love this and it looks great on you!


----------



## boomer1234

Palm print dress! ❤️


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> My first Dior bag - size medium around the world print, black hw  love it; it’s so fun with casual errand clothing. Last pic, out to dinner, with brunello monili linen dress and Chanel espadrille mules.  Also got a small black card case bc my box Kelly longue wallet weighs 17ounces and I really needed to lighten up @pinkiestarlet, I love your book tote!
> 
> View attachment 5090791
> View attachment 5090792
> View attachment 5091451
> 
> 
> Thank you @pinkstarlet and @Venessa84 for your kind words below! Hugs


@880 - That Dior bag looks adorable!  I also ended up replacing my kelly longue wallet with the mini bearn wallet.  It was just too bulky for me and I am always afraid that the hardware will end up scratching the inside of my bags.


----------



## AverageHuman

880 said:


> Love this! You look great and so does the skirt! Hugs
> @kellyng, you are stunning in the ombré dress! It’s so flattering!
> @JZcloset, love the classic modern riff with the bar jacket, belt and bag!


Thanks~ you made my day


----------



## Sunfall77

Out and about with my hibiscus walk n'diors for the first time today  could not figure out how to style these but decided matching joggers were best after all


----------



## couturequeen

New accessory!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Heading out to send some packages accompanied by my Dior Visor.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Just purchased this leopard Mitzah from the new Dior boutique at Valley Fair! Love the pop against my black Trendy.


----------



## BB8

DesignerDarling said:


> Just purchased this leopard Mitzah from the new Dior boutique at Valley Fair! Love the pop against my black Trendy.
> Cute! What was your first impression of this new boutique? Do they have a good selection of bags/SLGs/jewelry/shoes/women's rtw? I've only shopped at SF location.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Thank you! I haven’t been to the SF one in a while, but I do feel Valley Fair has a slightly smaller selection since this location had men’s. They also seemed to be out of a few colors/sizes of some of the more popular items. I was looking at the Lady Dior and they sold out of the color/size I was interested in. It was still a nice experience, and the staff was friendly!


----------



## BB8

DesignerDarling said:


> Thank you! I haven’t been to the SF one in a while, but I do feel Valley Fair has a slightly smaller selection since this location had men’s. They also seemed to be out of a few colors/sizes of some of the more popular items. I was looking at the Lady Dior and they sold out of the color/size I was interested in. It was still a nice experience, and the staff was friendly!


Good to know---Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to checking it out in-person. I haven't been back to VF since before the pandemic. Do you know if they started charging for the garage parking?


----------



## DesignerDarling

BB8 said:


> Good to know---Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to checking it out in-person. I haven't been back to VF since before the pandemic. Do you know if they started charging for the garage parking?


Nope. Still free! Just note that there was a line to get into Dior, but it was only a 15 min wait for us. If you go earlier in the day, I think the line wouldn’t have been as long. Happy shopping!


----------



## BB8

DesignerDarling said:


> Nope. Still free! Just note that there was a line to get into Dior, but it was only a 15 min wait for us. If you go earlier in the day, I think the line wouldn’t have been as long. Happy shopping!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## micahanne

Sunfall77 said:


> Out and about with my hibiscus walk n'diors for the first time today  could not figure out how to style these but decided matching joggers were best after all
> 
> View attachment 5096294


oh how do you like these? debating about this colorway is it easy to style?


----------



## micahanne

These two have been my summer partners


----------



## Sunfall77

micahanne said:


> oh how do you like these? debating about this colorway is it easy to style?



I think they're so beautiful ! And bonus, insole is removable on the walk n'diors so I replaced with comfy orthotics. I think they're not too hard to style - I find they are a statement compared to the rest of my wardrobe so it tends to work better with me paired with neutrals. The gold embroidery adds a bit of bling so it dresses up casualwear for sure! More dressy than the traditional oblique pattern for sure.


----------



## Princessdhea

Ready for brunch


----------



## CKathi

micahanne said:


> These two have been my summer partners
> View attachment 5115488


I love this bag. Do you use it for daily life or is it too big?


----------



## micahanne

CKathi said:


> I love this bag. Do you use it for daily life or is it too big?


been using it daily but I tend to like big bags. also i have a toddler so its very convenient to have a big bag with room


----------



## 880

I picked up a men’s leather saddle bag with oblique tone on tone, silver HW and an integrated
airline seat buckle strap. I love it! The women’s saddle bags hardware sadly looked a bit too busy on me (I’m short). I’m also not a gold bag hardware person. The straps fit better in the men’s version bc they are integrated, adjustable and the perfect  drop. Also I like the interior zipper. (In the bag pic, the extra piece of leather built into the strap makes the bag more comfy when worn front or back and it stays close to the body without me having to hug or rearrange it. It’s not even a hassle to keep it crossbody but dangling to the side in a restaurant.

also Dior sale black wool and silk double breasted dress and blue camo bomber and shorts

I attached a BV lanyard to my Dior card case (a previous ourchase) for functionality


----------



## CKathi

micahanne said:


> been using it daily but I tend to like big bags. also i have a toddler so its very convenient to have a big bag with room


Thanks for your answer!


----------



## tutu2008

Been taking out this mini tote more often than I thought I would on these summer evenings…


----------



## cali_to_ny

Reverse Toile De Jouy pareo in the Bahamas


----------



## 880

cali_to_ny said:


> Reverse Toile De Jouy pareo in the Bahamas
> 
> View attachment 5133896


Love this! You look so summery and festive!


----------



## Home2020

When you don't want to take the big purse or hand carry your wallet. I think this is called Lady Dior 5 gusset card holder.

I guess you can tell my favorite color.


----------



## 880

A fun afternoon lunch with a fellow TPF member!

lunch outing: Dior around the world embroidery lady Dior, size medium,  black HW; 2021 Dior tie dye.jacket; 2021 dark olive moncler shorts; vintage from my own closet (tom ford era, yes I’m old lol) leopard stretch silk, cap sleeved peplum blouse; chanel beige black espadrilles.

other outfits this week (with jacket needed for really chilly air conditioning)
Dior blue camo shorts, vintage from my own closet, long sleeved, exposed seam, YSL matte silk top, Dior t shirt;

 Dior blue camo jacket; moncler shorts;  30B etoupe, phw

Not Dior, but Maria Grazia Chiuri for Valentino, from TRR, new with tags; vintage from my moms closet Gucci gold belt, matte green croc strap; 2020 valentino rockstud sandals

also: I haven’t worn this combo out yet (but I really want to) Dior wool dress with satin lapel, vintage from my own closet Lucien Pellat finet belt, so black chevron mini reissue


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

My little Lady dior collection 

Large white patent + home made silk twilly



Mini dark pink calfskin with bows + home made cotton twilly



Nano pink houndstooth calfskin



Mini black patent calfskin


Mini red satin + home made silk jacquard twilly



A medium LD is currently under makeover services so will take a photo when it’s back!

Which is your favourite so far?


----------



## averagejoe

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> My little Lady dior collection
> 
> Large white patent + home made silk twilly
> View attachment 5146927
> View attachment 5146928
> 
> Mini dark pink calfskin with bows + home made cotton twilly
> View attachment 5146929
> View attachment 5146930
> 
> Nano pink houndstooth calfskin
> View attachment 5146931
> View attachment 5146932
> 
> Mini black patent calfskin
> View attachment 5146933
> 
> Mini red satin + home made silk jacquard twilly
> View attachment 5146934
> View attachment 5146935
> 
> A medium LD is currently under makeover services so will take a photo when it’s back!
> 
> Who’s your favourite so far?


I like them all, but I think the one with the pink leather bows all the way around the edge is the cutest!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

averagejoe said:


> I like them all, but I think the one with the pink leather bows all the way around the edge is the cutest!


Thank you Joe. That’s my favourite one too. Well, joint first with the new Nano houndstooth


----------



## averagejoe

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Thank you Joe. That’s my favourite one too. Well, joint first with the new Nano houndstooth


I agree. That is a very, very close second.


----------



## 880

Dior men’s saddle with aluminum seat belt strap; Dior hooded techno taffeta (polyester) dress. I also wore the tie dye jacket on top when it got chilly (but the second pic is with moncler shorts and a Wolford tank top)


----------



## caruava

@880 loooovvveeee that saddle! So cool.


----------



## 880

kavnadoo said:


> @880 loooovvveeee that saddle! So cool.


Thank you so much! It’s one of my favorite bags


----------



## cali_to_ny

880 said:


> Dior men’s saddle with aluminum seat belt strap; Dior hooded techno taffeta (polyester) dress. I also wore the tie dye jacket on top when it got chilly (but the second pic is with moncler shorts and a Wolford tank top)
> View attachment 5155410
> View attachment 5155411


You look great and love the VCA necklace!


----------



## 880

cali_to_ny said:


> You look great and love the VCA necklace!


Thank you so much!p for your kind words @cali_to_ny!


----------



## iamthecutest

Regular size book tote with Walk'N'Dior sneaker


----------



## jelliedfeels

880 said:


> Dior men’s saddle with aluminum seat belt strap; Dior hooded techno taffeta (polyester) dress. I also wore the tie dye jacket on top when it got chilly (but the second pic is with moncler shorts and a Wolford tank top)
> View attachment 5155410
> View attachment 5155411


I love this outfit! The bag


----------



## jelliedfeels

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> My little Lady dior collection
> 
> Large white patent + home made silk twilly
> View attachment 5146927
> View attachment 5146928
> 
> Mini dark pink calfskin with bows + home made cotton twilly
> View attachment 5146929
> View attachment 5146930
> 
> Nano pink houndstooth calfskin
> View attachment 5146931
> View attachment 5146932
> 
> Mini black patent calfskin
> View attachment 5146933
> 
> Mini red satin + home made silk jacquard twilly
> View attachment 5146934
> View attachment 5146935
> 
> A medium LD is currently under makeover services so will take a photo when it’s back!
> 
> Which is your favourite so far?


I like the red satin with the floral twilly the best as it’s got so much personality & it’s really beautiful.  
I do think the pink houndstooth is very pretty too.
Of course they are all lovely.
Such preppy chic looks!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

jelliedfeels said:


> I like the red satin with the floral twilly the best as it’s got so much personality & it’s really beautiful.
> I do think the pink houndstooth is very pretty too.
> Of course they are all lovely.
> Such preppy chic looks!


Thank you so much


----------



## jelliedfeels

today…
My vintage Dior sling eBay steal with squirrel


----------



## ps04997

My Medium Lady D-Lite in raspberry is getting some sunlight ♥️


----------



## fibbi

First time take out my pouch converted crossbody to Imagine Van Gogh exhibition.


----------



## BB8

fibbi said:


> First time take out my pouch converted crossbody to Imagine Van Gogh exhibition.
> 
> View attachment 5179170


Looking great! I had the same idea as you when I saw the pouch online. I checked it out in-person and I felt the little tabs on the sides were too small to fit anything through them. However, seeing your pic, I have to say you did a great job! Question: with the tabs laying so low on the pouch, do you have issues with the pouch flipping over during use? I ask because that was my other concern when I was considering converting the pouch. I had the same issue with my Gucci bag with similar placement of the strap attachments, and I eventually ended up letting it go because of it.


----------



## fibbi

BB8 said:


> Looking great! I had the same idea as you when I saw the pouch online. I checked it out in-person and I felt the little tabs on the sides were too small to fit anything through them. However, seeing your pic, I have to say you did a great job! Question: with the tabs laying so low on the pouch, do you have issues with the pouch flipping over during use? I ask because that was my other concern when I was considering converting the pouch. I had the same issue with my Gucci bag with similar placement of the strap attachments, and I eventually ended up letting it go because of it.


I did have a hard time getting the pin of the D-ring to go through the little tab. But I manage to do so. If you get a smaller pin D-ring, it would be easier. 
Regarding flipping, yes when I put on the bag it may flip. But once it's on my body (I wear cross body like this) it never flip. But I would say if you wear it on shoulder (and the bag hanging on the side) I think it may flip.


----------



## BB8

fibbi said:


> I did have a hard time getting the pin of the D-ring to go through the little tab. But I manage to do so. If you get a smaller pin D-ring, it would be easier.
> Regarding flipping, yes when I put on the bag it may flip. But once it's on my body (I wear cross body like this) it never flip. But I would say if you wear it on shoulder (and the bag hanging on the side) I think it may flip.


Thank you for your detailed response!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

I bought this lovely 2003 beauty in an online auction last week. Absolutely love it and took it out today. I’m hunting for it’s large model in red. 
Thank you again joe for the authentication


----------



## XCCX

This is what my photo gallery looks like prior to new purchases!


----------



## PinayRN

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5068128
> 
> We were finally able to get out for Brunch this weekend.


Hi! Is it too weird to wrap both handles with a twilly? Or is it customary to just wrap one?


----------



## OCMomof3

PinayRN said:


> Hi! Is it too weird to wrap both handles with a twilly? Or is it customary to just wrap one?


I think it comes down to preference? Anyone want to weigh in on this?


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

PinayRN said:


> Hi! Is it too weird to wrap both handles with a twilly? Or is it customary to just wrap one?





OCMomof3 said:


> I think it comes down to preference? Anyone want to weigh in on this?



Yeah I agree. Depends what you prefer. For me, I either have none or have both wrapped.


----------



## jp824

My teen daughter and I attending a private after hours tour of the Dior exhibit. The exhibit is just amazing! The second pic is my daughter’s favorite gown from the exhibit.


----------



## charlottawill

That looks like so much fun, and you both look fabulous!


----------



## charlottawill

jp824 said:


> My teen daughter and I attending a private after hours tour of the Dior exhibit. The exhibit is just amazing! The second pic is my daughter’s favorite gown from the exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190418
> View attachment 5190419


What a fun event! You both look fabulous!


----------



## Farkvam

Do sunnies count? Just acquired these classics


----------



## BB8

Summer outfit-planning with my latest accessory I'm loving! (Excuse the low-quality picture taken when the sun was already setting, so using artificial light.)


----------



## fibbi

First time having my 30 Montaigne out!


----------



## XCCX

Love matching! These beautiful tributes were patiently waiting for their perfect match to arrive


----------



## DynoPno

I enjoy wearing my Lady Dior with this Dior Strap.  Action was at the mall where I picked up some much needed stuff at LUSH.


----------



## DynoPno

Diorissimo from Dior.  This is my Work Horse, durable leather and extremely well made. I was heading to work. I should add that I really love this Blush color.


----------



## TinyB

jp824 said:


> My teen daughter and I attending a private after hours tour of the Dior exhibit. The exhibit is just amazing! The second pic is my daughter’s favorite gown from the exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190418
> View attachment 5190419


Your ring is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i so rarely see pictures of this piece online, so i thought i’d share if anyone has been considering this piece. the rose de vents pendant in rose gold/onyx, absolutely gorgeous and i’ve been wearing it all the time


----------



## quiestu

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i so rarely see pictures of this piece online, so i thought i’d share if anyone has been considering this piece. the rose de vents pendant in rose gold/onyx, absolutely gorgeous and i’ve been wearing it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215593


is this the regular size of the rose des vents pendant? it looks so pretty o:


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

quiestu said:


> is this the regular size of the rose des vents pendant? it looks so pretty o:


yes! thank you


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> My teen daughter and I attending a private after hours tour of the Dior exhibit. The exhibit is just amazing! The second pic is my daughter’s favorite gown from the exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190418
> View attachment 5190419


Love these pics! You both look amazing! A has great taste, just like her mom! Hugs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Love these pics! You both look amazing! A has great taste, just like her mom! Hugs


Aw, you’re too kind!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Me and my new mini soft saddle


----------



## fibbi

Mad_la_mans said:


> Me and my new mini soft saddle


gorgeous look!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

fibbi said:


> gorgeous look!


Thank you ❤️ This cutie saddle makes all the work


----------



## 880

cross post from Hermes action thread:

Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes jacket and chanel skirt, vintage from my own closet, bought from the boutique in 2002

bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.

I was inspired by @TraceySH and @Tasha1 to order remotely in @Tasha1 s thread 






						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> cross post from Hermes action thread:
> 
> Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes jacket and chanel skirt, vintage from my own closet, bought from the boutique in 2002
> 
> bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.
> 
> I was inspired by @TraceySH and @Tasha1 to order remotely in @Tasha1 s thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219823
> View attachment 5219822
> View attachment 5219824


Wow what an exquisite custom bag! Great outfit!


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> cross post from Hermes action thread:
> 
> Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes jacket and chanel skirt, vintage from my own closet, bought from the boutique in 2002
> 
> bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.
> 
> I was inspired by @TraceySH and @Tasha1 to order remotely in @Tasha1 s thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219823
> View attachment 5219822
> View attachment 5219824


Love everything here!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Decided to wear vintage Miss Dior perfume today, and then decided to team it up with my Miss Dior handbag.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> cross post from Hermes action thread:
> 
> Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes jacket and chanel skirt, vintage from my own closet, bought from the boutique in 2002
> 
> bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.
> 
> I was inspired by @TraceySH and @Tasha1 to order remotely in @Tasha1 s thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219823
> View attachment 5219822
> View attachment 5219824


Looks great!  Congratulations on your new bag.  Love how you paired it with the outfit.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Took my new Lady out for the first time. Love how she can also be dressed down for a casual run to the grocery store!
(Excuse the Halloween decor peeking out in the corners of the mirror )


----------



## minami

My abc dior at Four Seasons KL


----------



## 880

Dior RTW cruise: houndstooth jacket; hoodie dress, golden goose sneakers. Fall/winter: velvet denim leopard jacket and knit jacket; techno short sleeved jacket, t shirt and skirt. Spring 2021: denim dress, taupe twill dress, with custom, hand stitched Buffalo dalmati9n bag from Duret in Paris, mini H craie Della cavalleria, doc marten boots. Denim dress under a Chanel lesage boucle alpaca coat (also a sleeve detail) with shearling trim (fall/winter 2021). DHs cashmere Dior pea coat, fall winter 2021, blue & green distressed jeans and danner boots


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> Dior RTW cruise: houndstooth jacket; hoodie dress, golden goose sneakers. Fall/winter: velvet denim leopard jacket and knit jacket; techno short sleeved jacket, t shirt and skirt. Spring 2021: denim dress, taupe twill dress, with custom, hand stitched Buffalo dalmati9n bag from Duret in Paris, mini H craie Della cavalleria, doc marten boots. Denim dress under a Chanel lesage boucle alpaca coat (also a sleeve detail) with shearling trim (fall/winter 2021). DHs cashmere Dior pea coat, fall winter 2021, blue & green distressed jeans and danner boots
> View attachment 5227698
> View attachment 5227699
> View attachment 5227700
> View attachment 5227738
> View attachment 5227737
> View attachment 5227706
> View attachment 5227751
> View attachment 5227710


Love the Chanel coat too! Great outfit!


----------



## BagLadyT

DesignerDarling said:


> Took my new Lady out for the first time. Love how she can also be dressed down for a casual run to the grocery store!
> (Excuse the Halloween decor peeking out in the corners of the mirror )
> View attachment 5227215



Love the bag and decor!! What is the exact name of this color? Also is this the small or medium size? How tall are you? Sorry for all the questions! I am very interested in getting one and there is no store in my city so I’d have to order online and roll the dice!


----------



## DesignerDarling

BagLadyT said:


> Love the bag and decor!! What is the exact name of this color? Also is this the small or medium size? How tall are you? Sorry for all the questions! I am very interested in getting one and there is no store in my city so I’d have to order online and roll the dice!


I’m happy to help! This is the MEDIUM ULTRAMATTE LADY DIOR BAG in Blush Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin (Reference #: M0565ILOI_M50P). I’m 5’4, but wearing shoes with a platform in this photo. I had a hard time deciding if I wanted to go with medium or small (My ABC Dior) but eventually thought the medium fit my frame and needs better. Good luck on deciding and please post a photo once you receive it!


----------



## BagLadyT

DesignerDarling said:


> I’m happy to help! This is the MEDIUM ULTRAMATTE LADY DIOR BAG in Blush Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin (Reference #: M0565ILOI_M50P). I’m 5’4, but wearing shoes with a platform in this photo. I had a hard time deciding if I wanted to go with medium or small (My ABC Dior) but eventually thought the medium fit my frame and needs better. Good luck on deciding and please post a photo once you receive it!



Thank you so much! I never considered the ultramatte before but now that option is in the running too. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Sunday trip with my Caro and oblique shawl


----------



## 880

DesignerDarling said:


> I’m happy to help! This is the MEDIUM ULTRAMATTE LADY DIOR BAG in Blush Ultramatte Cannage Calfskin (Reference #: M0565ILOI_M50P). I’m 5’4, but wearing shoes with a platform in this photo. I had a hard time deciding if I wanted to go with medium or small (My ABC Dior) but eventually thought the medium fit my frame and needs better. Good luck on deciding and please post a photo once you receive it!


I love the bag, and OT I adore the shoes! You look amazing!


----------



## DesignerDarling

880 said:


> I love the bag, and OT I adore the shoes! You look amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## ps04997

My fave book tote, blue reverse toile de jouy and matching slides ✌️


----------



## fibbi

ps04997 said:


> My fave book tote, blue reverse toile de jouy and matching slides ✌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231779


This is my favourite book tote!


----------



## jp824

Dior et Moi slingbacks which I actually have in black and cream.  Paired with Chanel jacket and D&G skirt with mini kelly.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Dior et Moi slingbacks which I actually have in black and cream.  Paired with Chanel jacket and D&G skirt with mini kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5234517


They’re amazing! And look so comfy! Hugs


----------



## sandra5340

XCCX said:


> Love matching! These beautiful tributes were patiently waiting for their perfect match to arrive
> 
> View attachment 5199900
> View attachment 5199901


How gorgeous is that Lady Dior! Love the matching colour of the shoes


----------



## XCCX

sandra5340 said:


> How gorgeous is that Lady Dior! Love the matching colour of the shoes


Thank you! Your comment is actually on time, I just bought a mini pearlized gray lady Dior too, LOVE! will post later


----------



## stockcharlie

My latest purchase - LD fard with pink oblique twilly


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Going out with my oblique trio - soft saddle and B27 from men’s collection  with navy oblique shawl ❤


----------



## IntheOcean

Mad_la_mans said:


> Going out with my oblique trio - soft saddle and B27 from men’s collection  with navy oblique shawl ❤


Lovely outfit


----------



## fibbi

Mad_la_mans said:


> Going out with my oblique trio - soft saddle and B27 from men’s collection  with navy oblique shawl ❤


Lovely!!!


----------



## Bardur

jp824 said:


> Dior et Moi slingbacks which I actually have in black and cream.  Paired with Chanel jacket and D&G skirt with mini kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5234517



Love this look!


----------



## stockcharlie

Mad_la_mans said:


> Going out with my oblique trio - soft saddle and B27 from men’s collection  with navy oblique shawl ❤


Such a cute outfit! You def carried it well  how do you like the oblique shawl？do you think it’s worth the $?


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Book Tote and B23s…


----------



## Mad_la_mans

stockcharlie said:


> Such a cute outfit! You def carried it well  how do you like the oblique shawl？do you think it’s worth the $?



Thank you  I have this shawl for a few weeks, so I can't say much about how it will look after some time. For sure it should be more durable than LV shawls, but if you hook it against zipper or something sharp there's no way it will survive. I'm aware of that, and I don't care because I love how it looks and that it goes with almost everything.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

So excited it’s coat season where I live again, and restaurants now offer indoor dining again.
Haven’t gotten much wear out of my lady dior since I bought her 5 months ago, but hoping I’ll get to take her out more as more quarantine restrictions lift!


----------



## BagLadyT

birkenstocksandcode said:


> View attachment 5238515
> 
> So excited it’s coat season where I live again, and restaurants now offer indoor dining again.
> Haven’t gotten much wear out of my lady dior since I bought her 5 months ago, but hoping I’ll get to take her out more as more quarantine restrictions lift!



She’s lovely! Is this the small or medium size and how tall are you?


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

BagLadyT said:


> She’s lovely! Is this the small or medium size and how tall are you?


Thank you! It’s the small! I’m 5’6”.
I personally found the medium to be a bit bulky when worn crossbody.


----------



## BagLadyT

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Thank you! It’s the small! I’m 5’6”.
> I personally found the medium to be a bit bulky when worn crossbody.



Thank you for your response! Good to know about the bulkiness because I love going crossbody.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

My new(ish) lady Dior has hardly gotten any love, so it felt so good to get dressed up and show her off at a work awards dinner/fundraiser event


----------



## mac01

ps04997 said:


> My fave book tote, blue reverse toile de jouy and matching slides ✌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231779


You look lovely! Love your trench too- is it Burberry?


----------



## OCMomof3

Mad_la_mans said:


> Going out with my oblique trio - soft saddle and B27 from men’s collection  with navy oblique shawl ❤


You look great! How do you like your Oblique shawl? My SA only has navy in stock (wanted grey) and I’m going to see it this week.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

OCMomof3 said:


> You look great! How do you like your Oblique shawl? My SA only has navy in stock (wanted grey) and I’m going to see it this week.


Thank you! I love this shawl, so far I had no issues, and I wear it almost every day. Of course I try to be careful with zippers etc. I wanted navy but grey is also stunning - no matter which one you get, you won't regret it


----------



## Thaotran

My dinner date outfit with Diorama bag and Dior brooch. All the rest is Ferragamo. They really need to bring back the Diorama  Such a classy and versatile bag


----------



## bernpl

Dior Embossed Oblique Saddle Belt Bag used crossbody with Dior Shoulder Bag Strap. Going to the dog park and run errands.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I can’t get enough of theese


----------



## OCMomof3

Mad_la_mans said:


> Thank you! I love this shawl, so far I had no issues, and I wear it almost every day. Of course I try to be careful with zippers etc. I wanted navy but grey is also stunning - no matter which one you get, you won't regret it


Thank you for the feedback. My experience is mainly with LV scarves, and I find them a bit delicate. I'm hoping that the busier, more graphic Oblique pattern will make this one less worry-prone for me.  It seems the only scarves I can wear without worry are Burberry, but they aren't nearly as warm.


----------



## OCMomof3

Picked up the grey Oblique shawl today. SA had texted me that only blue was available....but one came in unexpectedly. Wow, what a gorgeous shawl! My first by Dior. Headed to KS on Friday and can't wait to use.


----------



## fibbi

OCMomof3 said:


> Picked up the grey Oblique shawl today. SA had texted me that only blue was available....but one came in unexpectedly. Wow, what a gorgeous shawl! My first by Dior. Headed to KS on Friday and can't wait to use.


Love that shawl I used it almost everyday now!


----------



## OCMomof3

Mad_la_mans said:


> I can’t get enough of theese


LOVE your shoes!!!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

OCMomof3 said:


> LOVE your shoes!!!


Thank you! I love them too and they're also one of the most comfortable sneakers I have!


----------



## ps04997

Dior Book Tote Cruise 2022


----------



## XCCX

My beauty waving at me right before it became mine


----------



## ps04997

This beauty is traveling everywhere with me  Hope you enjoy your book tote as much as I do mine ☺️


----------



## XCCX

One more photo after I actually received the shoes, it’s a match made in heaven, the Valentinos are in “skin” color (code S69), for reference 

LOVE them!


----------



## AverageHuman

A throwback to Paris Design Week 2021 at Luxury Living Paris.
Limited lady dior art by Raqib Shaw in action


----------



## luxsal

kellyng said:


> A throwback to Paris Design Week 2021 at Luxury Living Paris.
> Limited lady dior art by Raqib Shaw in action
> 
> View attachment 5252684
> View attachment 5252685
> View attachment 5252686


OMG!!!  That is the prettiest LD I have ever seen!!


----------



## AverageHuman

salal04 said:


> OMG!!!  That is the prettiest LD I have ever seen!!


Thanks! The one shown in the photo is actually back part of LD, front part is attached with regular D-I-O-R charms, I much more prefer the back one


----------



## quiestu

kellyng said:


> A throwback to Paris Design Week 2021 at Luxury Living Paris.
> Limited lady dior art by Raqib Shaw in action
> 
> View attachment 5252684
> View attachment 5252685
> View attachment 5252686


this is a literal piece of art o: you look gorgeous as well!


----------



## hlzpenguin

kellyng said:


> A throwback to Paris Design Week 2021 at Luxury Living Paris.
> Limited lady dior art by Raqib Shaw in action
> 
> View attachment 5252684
> View attachment 5252685
> View attachment 5252686


Love that LD so much!


----------



## Thaotran

Brunching with my Lady Dior


----------



## fibbi

Wearing my Dior hat and scarf to work . Keep me so warm !  I really hope the book tote comes with strap (or a hook so I can attach my own strap) so I would carry it to work as well ! This is the Marc Jacob one but very comfortable on shoulder ! (Sorry I cut out the messy bedroom background but the pic becomes a bit blurry)


----------



## Home2020

fibbi said:


> Wearing my Dior hat and scarf to work . Keep me so warm !  I really hope the book tote comes with strap (or a hook so I can attach my own strap) so I would carry it to work as well ! This is the Marc Jacob one but very comfortable on shoulder ! (Sorry I cut out the messy bedroom background but the pic becomes a bit blurry)
> View attachment 5258816




YES! I thought the same thing. I have several totes and wished you could attach a strap. Well I just did it myself. 

This is for my daughter who is in college and would like to take her computer. 

So I played around with different key rings and different straps. You can squeeze a keyring through the handle attachment and then add a strap. This was my first try. After that I ordered different key rings that are prettier and more secure. The rings need to be at least 1 1/2 inches in diameter to fit through the handle attachment. I also ordered a Dior strap to match the bag.


----------



## fibbi

Home2020 said:


> YES! I thought the same thing. I have several totes and wished you could attach a strap. Well I just did it myself.
> 
> This is for my daughter who is in college and would like to take her computer.
> 
> So I played around with different key rings and different straps. You can squeeze a keyring through the handle attachment and then add a strap. This was my first try. After that I ordered different key rings that are prettier and more secure. The rings need to be at least 1 1/2 inches in diameter to fit through the handle attachment. I also ordered a Dior strap to match the bag.


Thank you !! Now I can start my book tote hunt!!! May I ask which size of book tote you get that fits the laptop? Thx!


----------



## stockcharlie

Home2020 said:


> YES! I thought the same thing. I have several totes and wished you could attach a strap. Well I just did it myself.
> 
> This is for my daughter who is in college and would like to take her computer.
> 
> So I played around with different key rings and different straps. You can squeeze a keyring through the handle attachment and then add a strap. This was my first try. After that I ordered different key rings that are prettier and more secure. The rings need to be at least 1 1/2 inches in diameter to fit through the handle attachment. I also ordered a Dior strap to match the bag.



This is such a great idea! Thank you for sharing! Now it makes the book tote a lot more practical

It also reminds me of the Chloe tote.. after a while and enough requests, they finally came out with a small tote with strap. There is hope!


----------



## JHBR

Mad_la_mans said:


> I can’t get enough of theese


I love them. Are they true to size? I am a 38 in Valentino and Chanel, do you know if they are similar in size?


----------



## CKathi

Home2020 said:


> YES! I thought the same thing. I have several totes and wished you could attach a strap. Well I just did it myself.
> 
> This is for my daughter who is in college and would like to take her computer.
> 
> So I played around with different key rings and different straps. You can squeeze a keyring through the handle attachment and then add a strap. This was my first try. After that I ordered different key rings that are prettier and more secure. The rings need to be at least 1 1/2 inches in diameter to fit through the handle attachment. I also ordered a Dior strap to match the bag.



Great idea!! Would you mind sharing a picture how the tote looks with the strap?


----------



## Mad_la_mans

JHBR said:


> I love them. Are they true to size? I am a 38 in Valentino and Chanel, do you know if they are similar in size?


Yes, I am 40 in Chanel and I also bought 40 of these, there is no different between men and women sizing.


----------



## Home2020

fibbi said:


> Thank you !! Now I can start my book tote hunt!!! May I ask which size of book tote you get that fits the laptop? Thx!


This is the small/regular size. It also has an insert that has a top flap so it can be closed and the contents are protected.


----------



## Home2020

CKathi said:


> Great idea!! Would you mind sharing a picture how the tote looks with the strap?


 
My daughter has is already with her at college but I will ask her for a photo. This is the instagram generation after all.


----------



## JHBR

Mad_la_mans said:


> Yes, I am 40 in Chanel and I also bought 40 of these, there is no different between men and women sizing.



Thank you. I didn't realize those were from the men's collection. No wonder I couldn't find them when I was looking for them .


----------



## fibbi

Home2020 said:


> This is the small/regular size. It also has an insert that has a top flap so it can be closed and the contents are protected.


Thank you !


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

On Heathrow express. The large lady dior is great for travel and business trips. Love the zip!


----------



## pandabearxo

My gradient abc lady Dior just before my husband told me to stop staring at the mirror and just buy it


----------



## bernpl

Caro with Dior thick strap added and OG strap positioned to create top handle… ie Caro worn multi/mixed strapped.


----------



## hlzpenguin

bernpl said:


> Caro with Dior thick strap added and OG strap positioned to create top handle… ie Caro worn multi/mixed strapped.


Thanks for posting this! I have been looking for pictures of the guitar strap attached to a rose Caro. I love this! Do you mind sharing some mod shots?


----------



## bernpl

hlzpenguin said:


> Thanks for posting this! I have been looking for pictures of the guitar strap attached to a rose Caro. I love this! Do you mind sharing some mod shots?



Sure. Will post some tomorrow.


----------



## bernpl

hlzpenguin said:


> I have been looking for pictures of the guitar strap attached to a rose Caro.  Do you mind sharing some mod shots?


----------



## hlzpenguin

bernpl said:


> View attachment 5266043
> View attachment 5266045
> View attachment 5266046
> View attachment 5266047
> View attachment 5266048


So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bernpl

hlzpenguin said:


> So gorgeous!!!!



Thanks. I get all nervous and awkward in front of the camera and it shows, lol. My strap is the non-adjustable thicker one, black and beige.


----------



## hlzpenguin

bernpl said:


> Thanks. I get all nervous and awkward in front of the camera and it shows, lol. My strap is the non-adjustable thicker one, black and beige.


You did great! I have been wanting one of those straps but can’t justify myself getting one for the price yet.


----------



## bernpl

hlzpenguin said:


> You did great! I have been wanting one of those straps but can’t justify myself getting one for the price yet.



Yeah, I held out for at least a year/year and a half but caved when I got my Saddle Bag in August. I told myself going in I wasn’t going to get one but then my SA put it on the bag and my friend kept instigating.  Now, I justify it and get my money’s worth using it with 4 different Dior bags lol. I like the new adjustable white one with gold embroidery.


----------



## CrazyCool01

There are few straps included in Dior sale


----------



## hlzpenguin

CrazyCool01 said:


> There are few straps included in Dior sale


Do you know which ones and whether it was boutique or department store (US based)?


----------



## minami

There was a high jewellery event at my Dior yesterday and was invited to view the special pieces but I really loved the rose des vents cuff, sharing some eye candy below and I went home with a micro bag


----------



## CrazyCool01

hlzpenguin said:


> Do you know which ones and whether it was boutique or department store (US based)?


Not sure about US best to check with your SA .. here in Australia i saw  2 onsale

this one and a navy/fuchsia classic one


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

bernpl said:


> View attachment 5266043
> View attachment 5266045
> View attachment 5266046
> View attachment 5266047
> View attachment 5266048



wow it look so pretty with a black strap! Just when I thought a darker strap is suitable for limited bag colour   
is that a small Caro? I have been thinking for days on getting either a small or medium.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

CrazyCool01 said:


> Not sure about US best to check with your SA .. here in Australia i saw  2 onsale
> 
> this one and a navy/fuchsia classic one
> 
> View attachment 5266200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266201



I bought this strap during a sale in Singapore


----------



## bernpl

sandycps said:


> wow it look so pretty with a black strap! Just when I thought a darker strap is suitable for limited bag colour
> is that a small Caro? I have been thinking for days on getting either a small or medium.



Yes, this is a caro size small.


----------



## BB8

Mad_la_mans said:


> Going out with my oblique trio - soft saddle and B27 from men’s collection  with navy oblique shawl ❤


Great look! I'm eyeing some shawls, but want one on the thicker side for this season. Is yours the cashmere/linen blend or the wool/silk/cotton blend? Is it pretty substantial in weight/thickness? TIA!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

BB8 said:


> Great look! I'm eyeing some shawls, but want one on the thicker side for this season. Is yours the cashmere/linen blend or the wool/silk/cotton blend? Is it pretty substantial in weight/thickness? TIA!


Hi, mine is definitely not thick - it's wool/silk/cotton. I love it, cause I can wear it almost all year round, but if you want something warmer this is not it.


----------



## fibbi

BB8 said:


> Great look! I'm eyeing some shawls, but want one on the thicker side for this season. Is yours the cashmere/linen blend or the wool/silk/cotton blend? Is it pretty substantial in weight/thickness? TIA!


If you prefer something thick, I got this one and it’s very thick and warm . It’s quite long too . 








						Dior Oblique University Reversible Scarf Navy Blue Wool and Silk | DIOR
					

The navy blue Dior Oblique University scarf reimagines House codes with modern appeal. Crafted in wool and silk, the fringed edge reversible style features a jacquard band with a 'CHRISTIAN DIOR' signature on one side and the hallmark Dior Oblique motif on the other. Long and enveloping, the...




					www.dior.com


----------



## BB8

Mad_la_mans said:


> Hi, mine is definitely not thick - it's wool/silk/cotton. I love it, cause I can wear it almost all year round, but if you want something warmer this is not it.


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## BB8

fibbi said:


> If you prefer something thick, I got this one and it’s very thick and warm . It’s quite long too .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Oblique University Reversible Scarf Navy Blue Wool and Silk | DIOR
> 
> 
> The navy blue Dior Oblique University scarf reimagines House codes with modern appeal. Crafted in wool and silk, the fringed edge reversible style features a jacquard band with a 'CHRISTIAN DIOR' signature on one side and the hallmark Dior Oblique motif on the other. Long and enveloping, the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Very nice, thank you! It's sold out and it's not available at my local boutique, but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## fibbi

Got this during the Dior sales. Wearing this to work !


----------



## bernpl

Embossed oblique saddle belt bag worn as woc, my usual, going out for lunch and Xmas shopping.


----------



## XCCX

My Dior in action today!


----------



## sammytheMUA

ATLbagaddict said:


> My new(ish) lady Dior has hardly gotten any love, so it felt so good to get dressed up and show her off at a work awards dinner/fundraiser event



Lovely bag. Do you mind sharing the size? Is this the small ?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

sammytheMUA said:


> Lovely bag. Do you mind sharing the size? Is this the small ?


Thanks!  Yes it’s the small / myabc size  the perfect size IMO!


----------



## DesignerDarling

Took my Lady to see The Nutcracker.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Digging out an old favorite out of my closet! The So Black Diorissimo on a Costco run.


----------



## Deborah105

Aelfaerie said:


> Digging out an old favorite out of my closet! The So Black Diorissimo on a Costco run.
> View attachment 5279366


beautiful bag!


----------



## Kkeely30

DesignerDarling said:


> Took my new Lady out for the first time. Love how she can also be dressed down for a casual run to the grocery store!
> (Excuse the Halloween decor peeking out in the corners of the mirror )
> View attachment 5227215


This ultramatte blush is so beautiful! May ask I ask if it’s less “pinky” in real life vs. the picture on the site? Also, how has wear been? Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Getting ready to head out with my Lady Dior and drop off some presents.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Kkeely30 said:


> This ultramatte blush is so beautiful! May ask I ask if it’s less “pinky” in real life vs. the picture on the site? Also, how has wear been? Thank you!


Thank you! I think it looks less pink in real life and more like a nude with blush undertones. I’ve only had this bag for 2 months and worn less than 5 times, so it still looks new. Overall, I really like it.


----------



## XCCX

My sister’s mini lady Dior in gold lizard in the background


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Me and my Lady


----------



## platanoparty

finally got to enjoy my 30 Montaigne for the first time! I love how structured and easy this bag is. This chestnut color is the perfect neutral for my wardrobe.


----------



## hlzpenguin

platanoparty said:


> View attachment 5286406
> 
> finally got to enjoy my 30 Montaigne for the first time! I love how structured and easy this bag is. This chestnut color is the perfect neutral for my wardrobe.


Is this the brick red? So stunning!


----------



## platanoparty

hlzpenguin said:


> Is this the brick red? So stunning!


Thank you so much!! I highly recommend this bag. I love how carefree it is while still giving a lot of structure. The brick red is beautiful and looking at my photo it does look like that color! I actually have cognac, like in this link. I think the overcast gloom made the brown look more red  funny enough, the stock photos make it look more yellow than it is!


----------



## geenebeene

Taking my newest Dior addition out to get son's haircut.  It's such an easy bag to carry for running quick errands. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## platanoparty

geenebeene said:


> Taking my newest Dior addition out to get son's haircut.  It's such an easy bag to carry for running quick errands. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5286449


I absolutely love your WOC! I normally am not drawn to patents but yours really looks perfect. And is that the Z Flip phone? I am so interested in switching from iOS to that Samsung, it’s a very cute phone/color!


----------



## geenebeene

platanoparty said:


> I absolutely love your WOC! I normally am not drawn to patents but yours really looks perfect. And is that the Z Flip phone? I am so interested in switching from iOS to that Samsung, it’s a very cute phone/color!


Thank you very much! My Dior is actually not WOC but called Lady Dior Nano Pouch. It's smaller than WOC. It's more comparable to LV Mini Pochette Accessoire but bit roomier. But I don't carry much so it works for me.  Yes, it is Samsung Z Flip. I love mine! It's so convenient.  I never had iPhone so I can't really compare but I do have iPad and not a fan of Apple.  Z Flip fits into all my mini bags with room to spare which is a plus!


----------



## platanoparty

geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! My Dior is actually not WOC but called Lady Dior Nano Pouch. It's smaller than WOC. It's more comparable to LV Mini Pochette Accessoire but bit roomier. But I don't carry much so it works for me.  Yes, it is Samsung Z Flip. I love mine! It's so convenient.  I never had iPhone so I can't really compare but I do have iPad and not a fan of Apple.  Z Flip fits into all my mini bags with room to spare which is a plus!


Thank you so much for sharing! Apple is ok, but I find Android more fun   I must say much of the appeal is indeed how much more real estate my purses will have! Thanks for sharing details about your nano too. I think I’ll add that to my wishlist. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## Home2020

geenebeene said:


> Taking my newest Dior addition out to get son's haircut.  It's such an easy bag to carry for running quick errands. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5286449


This looks fantastic. I have this in light blue but I think yours is bigger. Does it have an accordion style with several gussets?


----------



## geenebeene

Home2020 said:


> This looks fantastic. I have this in light blue but I think yours is bigger. Does it have an accordion style with several gussets?


Hi! It's actually one hollowed space as in the picture.


----------



## Home2020

geenebeene said:


> Hi! It's actually one hollowed space as in the picture.
> View attachment 5287791


Thank you. This is actually different. I wished I had yours


----------



## BB8

I'm loving my new shawl.


----------



## BrightStar57

Took my pink Lady Dior out together with a matching green cardholder


----------



## fibbi

Took my Montaigne 30 to afternoon tea


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Going out with my small caro


----------



## tennisgirl123

The newly released Lady Dior Chain Pouch, worn as a clutch and with the chain!


----------



## geenebeene

Out picking up some food from Din Tai Fung with my new Saddle on a sunny Saturday afternoon. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## XCCX

Bag of the day


----------



## DesignerDarling

Brunch is better in Dior.


----------



## cali_to_ny

DesignerDarling said:


> Brunch is better in Dior.
> View attachment 5316718


Both the bag and the beverage look YUMMY!!


----------



## DesignerDarling

cali_to_ny said:


> Both the bag and the beverage look YUMMY!!


Thank you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Ready to go out


----------



## Prada Prince

Shopping for bling with my grey TDJ small book tote…


----------



## LucyMadrid

LucyMadrid said:


> Ready to go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318356


Oh sorry! This pic should have gone to "Your Chanels in action". Anyway, I'm going to post my Diors as well!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Animal print today with Lady Dior Mizza.


----------



## Prada Prince

Waiting for my friend to pick out makeup in Harrods…


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Enjoying a weekend vday getaway with my hubby and my lady - nothing beats some wine and a patio on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## boomer1234

Wearing all the designers today lol


----------



## bluesky88

My recent love ❤


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with my grained calfskin Saddle bag…


----------



## boomer1234

Medium book tote. I’m also wearing the matching Mitzah as a hair accessory but I’m not a fan of selfies


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Me and my greys


----------



## sbuxaddict

First time out with this baby! Dropping her off to get embroidered


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbuxaddict said:


> First time out with this baby! Dropping her off to get embroidered
> View attachment 5353385



 love absolutely everything in this pix!


----------



## sbuxaddict

xiaoxiao said:


> love absolutely everything in this pix!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Katey_

Had to blur out my messy study. I headed into the office today (whaaat! An actual office!) in casual workwear + my book tote.


----------



## MsRuckus

Have wanted a Saddle since the original and have many bought beautiful bags since then, but nothing is the saddle. And this Matte Black is just so sleek, as soon as I saw her I said "wrap her up"!  Here she is on her own little throne at dinner on Saturday, just hours after she became mine.  The strap I got is just wow too, but wasn't right for my outfit that night.


----------



## Katey_

MsRuckus said:


> Have wanted a Saddle since the original and have many bought beautiful bags since then, but nothing is the saddle. And this Matte Black is just so sleek, as soon as I saw her I said "wrap her up"!  Here she is on her own little throne at dinner on Saturday, just hours after she became mine.  The strap I got is just wow too, but wasn't right for my outfit that night.
> View attachment 5360370


Love the matte black! So stylish.


----------



## Miarta

Love the colors


----------



## platanoparty

I went to the Dior popup in La celebrating miss Dior!

it was such a lovely space. I attended a floral workshop so I got to take home a lovely bouquet inspired by the fragrance. They served delicious appetizers, desserts, and cocktails inspired by the garden setting. There’s cute photo spots and art all through Out including the beautiful dress Natalie Portman wore for the campaign.They event gifted us perfume and lots of little samples.

wearing my 30 Montaigne in cognac, 21s palto jacket, and 22s cropped sweater.


----------



## fibbi

platanoparty said:


> I went to the Dior popup in La celebrating miss Dior!
> 
> it was such a lovely space. I attended a floral workshop so I got to take home a lovely bouquet inspired by the fragrance. They served delicious appetizers, desserts, and cocktails inspired by the garden setting. There’s cute photo spots and art all through Out including the beautiful dress Natalie Portman wore for the campaign.They event gifted us perfume and lots of little samples.
> 
> wearing my 30 Montaigne in cognac, 21s palto jacket, and 22s cropped sweater.
> View attachment 5362525
> 
> View attachment 5362518
> 
> View attachment 5362519
> 
> View attachment 5362523
> 
> View attachment 5362524


Thank you so much for sharing! Wish I can attend!


----------



## platanoparty

fibbi said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! Wish I can attend!


I hope it can travel to a city near you!! It was magical. I hope I can go on Saturday to try the Dior coffee and croissants


----------



## reayath

I’m super excited to get my first Dior bag - a saddle bag - for my birthday this year! I ordered it from 24S as their price is much cheaper than what is in Canada, and it arrived within 4 days! Can’t wait to get a guitar strap but I’m still not sure what color combo I want.


----------



## fibbi

reayath said:


> I’m super excited to get my first Dior bag - a saddle bag - for my birthday this year! I ordered it from 24S as their price is much cheaper than what is in Canada, and it arrived within 4 days! Can’t wait to get a guitar strap but I’m still not sure what color combo I want.
> 
> View attachment 5366315


Great bag! I'm so tempted to get light colour but always afraid of getting dirty.
I love 24s!! Many luxury brand items selling 10-20% off! Shipping is fast and no hassle return!


----------



## VintageAndVino

My embroidered flowers frame bag and I went out for escargot for my birthday.


----------



## averagejoe

VintageAndVino said:


> My embroidered flowers frame bag and I went out for escargot for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367792


I love this bag! Happy Birthday!


----------



## 880

platanoparty said:


> I went to the Dior popup in La celebrating miss Dior!
> 
> it was such a lovely space. I attended a floral workshop so I got to take home a lovely bouquet inspired by the fragrance. They served delicious appetizers, desserts, and cocktails inspired by the garden setting. There’s cute photo spots and art all through Out including the beautiful dress Natalie Portman wore for the campaign.They event gifted us perfume and lots of little samples.
> 
> wearing my 30 Montaigne in cognac, 21s palto jacket, and 22s cropped sweater.
> View attachment 5362525
> 
> View attachment 5362518
> 
> View attachment 5362519
> 
> View attachment 5362523
> 
> View attachment 5362524


How fun! Your flowers are gorgeous! Thank you for these lovely pics! Hugs

@VintageAndVino , happy birthday! Everything looks beautiful and yummy!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my B23 sneakers…


----------



## dream8girl

DesignerDarling said:


> Brunch is better in Dior.
> View attachment 5316718


Redbird?


----------



## Thaotran

Second time using my white Lady


----------



## fibbi

Cross post from the RTW thread …
Going out with my Dior jacket / pump (not show in pic) and medium caro 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5377262


----------



## diorwhore123

Exploring London with my Denim 30 Montaigne from SS2021


----------



## Tyler_JP

Obviously not me, but I'm obsessed with this whole look...


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my saddle…


----------



## Thaotran

Afternoon tea with my velvet Caro and Ferragamo dress


----------



## ashin121




----------



## hlzpenguin

ashin121 said:


> View attachment 5387479


Love everything you wear!
Is this the cloud blue LD?


----------



## ashin121

hlzpenguin said:


> Love everything you wear!
> Is this the cloud blue LD?


Thank you!!!!!!!  It's the steel gray M0538OCAL_M34G


----------



## atlgirl

ashin121 said:


> View attachment 5387479



Beautiful dress and LD! May I ask how tall are you? I am deciding between the small and medium.
Thank you!


----------



## ashin121

atlgirl said:


> Beautiful dress and LD! May I ask how tall are you? I am deciding between the small and medium.
> Thank you!


Hi!!! I'm 5'3. I like both but I liked the charms. The abcdior is smaller in person than I thought but it fits everything I need.

Posting a picture of wearing it crossbody for reference of where it sits on my body.


----------



## atlgirl

ashin121 said:


> Hi!!! I'm 5'3. I like both but I liked the charms. The abcdior is smaller in person that I thought but it fits everything I need.
> 
> Posting a picture of wearing it crossbody for reference of where it sits on my body.



Looks perfect on you! Thank you so much


----------



## ashin121

atlgirl said:


> Looks perfect on you! Thank you so much


Thank you!!!!!!!!!! Update us on what you get!


----------



## atlgirl

ashin121 said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!! Update us on what you get!



Absolutely!!


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Went swing dancing with my patent nano the other day



Perfect bag for me - phone, card holder, power bank, lipstick, house key

It's my every day bag these days


----------



## pookspook

My first ever lady dior. Just love!


----------



## xoshelly

sorry for the quality but I took my J’adiors out today! they’re one of my most favorite heels I own


----------



## Prada Prince

Embossed Lady Dior in brandy calfskin…


----------



## boomer1234

I haven’t used her yet but wow. This bag is so stunning. I just took her out to take this photo for now lol


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Book Tote and B23 sneakers…


----------



## sheanabelle

Almost bought this...still thinking about it. The new collection is stunning.


----------



## averagejoe

sheanabelle said:


> Almost bought this...still thinking about it. The new collection is stunning.


This print is beautiful! Hope you get it!


----------



## fabdiva

sheanabelle said:


> Almost bought this...still thinking about it. The new collection is stunning.


Um...That is gorgeous!!! Get it!!!


----------



## Thaotran

White Lady with me at the coffee shop


----------



## hlzpenguin

With my mini lady.


----------



## Prada Prince

Denim blue Dior saddle and B23 trainers…


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

Posing with my ultramatte mini lady dior and a gorgeous mitzah. 

Taken from my Insta


----------



## tutu2008

Took out some past season Diors to complete my Memorial Day outfit last week (my kid is bummed that I wasn’t VIP to have been offered Dior Jordans lol).


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my 30 Montaigne…


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in the park with my Grey TDJ Book Tote…


----------



## boomer1234

Finally using this beauty!


----------



## RedLipstick2

averagejoe said:


> Oh not recently. There is slush everywhere in Toronto and I haven't been dressing my best. Pants and shoes/boots get dirty salt and slush stains during this time of year.



How do you get the salt stains out?  I had an unexpected driving mishap in the snow and ended up with salt stains on my nice Ros Hommerson boots.


----------



## Chanellover2015

boomer1234 said:


> Finally using this beauty!


Beautiful!! Which size is this? I believe it comes in a small and medium correct?


----------



## averagejoe

RedLipstick2 said:


> How do you get the salt stains out?  I had an unexpected driving mishap in the snow and ended up with salt stains on my nice Ros Hommerson boots.


I try to avoid them, but if they get on, then a moist cloth and/or a salt-removing spray (which is essentially vinegar and water) can help but it must be cleaned off quickly and not soaked with moisture or else the leather gets water-damaged.


----------



## 880

Dior RTW and around the world embroidery LD


----------



## RedLipstick2

averagejoe said:


> I try to avoid them, but if they get on, then a moist cloth and/or a salt-removing spray (which is essentially vinegar and water) can help but it must be cleaned off quickly and not soaked with moisture or else the leather gets water-damaged.



Thanks.  They sat in my closet since March and I neglected to do anything.  Hopefully the stains come out.  Note to self: don't get the car stuck in the ditch in the snow when you have on dressy boots.


----------



## BB8

Of course I had to stop by while on vacay.


----------



## ninecherries

Not really „action“ but wanted to show you my little Saddle family  So happy to have these babies


----------



## slmi2014

Took my first Dior SLG out over the weekend. It was between this or the Lady Dior Flap but I decided the Saddle was more unique. It’s so pretty! I hope to add a Lady Dior in the future.


----------



## Jessiibelle

..in love with this ombré caro bag!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Ecru Microcannage 30 Montaigne Chain bag with my all-white ensemble…


----------



## Jessiibelle




----------



## zedyas

Took my Dior id sneakers out today!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Qual74

This is an absolutely beautiful bag


----------



## 100700

Dior friendship bracelets. Indeed cool when wearing them


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Borough Market with my ecru 30 Montaigne and friendship bracelet…


----------



## boomer1234

Dior skirt with rose de vents ring


----------



## hlzpenguin

boomer1234 said:


> Dior skirt with rose de vents ring
> 
> View attachment 5574285


One of my favorite skirts!


----------



## dotty8

Yesterday I dolled up my Ferragamo bag with the Dior Mitzah scarf


----------



## rebeccaerin

boomer1234 said:


> Dior skirt with rose de vents ring
> 
> View attachment 5574285


Unrelated to Dior, but your Kelly is GORGEOUS


----------



## boomer1234

rebeccaerin said:


> Unrelated to Dior, but your Kelly is GORGEOUS


Thank you so much!


----------



## BB8

Visiting this mall during vacay, and just had to get a shot with the light fixtures.


----------



## VintageAndVino

Going to see “Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris” with friends tonight, so I dusted off this beauty (literally - I don’t use it nearly enough!)


----------



## nycgirl79

VintageAndVino said:


> Going to see “Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris” with friends tonight, so I dusted off this beauty (literally - I don’t use it nearly enough!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577608



Such a gorgeous shade of red! Hope the movie was good - dying to see it!


----------



## VintageAndVino

nycgirl79 said:


> Such a gorgeous shade of red! Hope the movie was good - dying to see it!


Thank you! Movie was delightful - fashion (especially Dior) lovers will love it!


----------



## Thaotran

I rarely wear this white Lady but it’s still one of my favorites


----------



## dotty8

Thaotran said:


> I rarely wear this white Lady but it’s still one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 5579146


Beautiful  I love your shorts, too


----------



## Thaotran

dotty8 said:


> Beautiful  I love your shorts, too


Thank you


----------



## boomer1234

My almost-all-Dior outfit


----------



## Prada Prince

Off to the opera in my Dior x Raymond Pettibon Mona Lisa turtleneck, 30 Montaigne chain bag, and B23 Oblique sneakers.


----------



## yenniemc

Out with the Lady on our wedding anniversary!


----------



## slayer

yenniemc said:


> Out with the Lady on our wedding anniversary!
> 
> View attachment 5584165


Happy anniversary ! What a beauty, I need a black Lady Dior in honour of Princess Diana . Is this one a medium?


----------



## yenniemc

slayer said:


> Happy anniversary ! What a beauty, I need a black Lady Dior in honour of Princess Diana . Is this one a medium?


Thank you! This one is the small!


----------



## LKNN

Plumetis Tulle in ecru and leather skort from last season. Love both of these pieces to death


----------



## bkclove

I love how versatile a book tote is! Dressed up, used for work, or even an athleisure look for afternoon shopping! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## platanoparty

celebrated 7 years together at NOBU Malibu! Wore my 22C skirt, AbcDior and jasmin des anges perfume (can’t see that though ) Husband wore his Dior B23 high top sneakers and Gris Dior cologne


----------



## XCCX

Qual74 said:


> This is an absolutely beautiful bag


Thank you!


----------



## BB8

Back to school shopping with my kiddos. Thankful my star sneakers are comfy for all of the mall walking!


----------



## moissydan98

getting ready to head out to work with my trusty shoulder bag  this is a repurchase for me, i really did miss the whole vibe of this bag


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Running errands with my recent Dior additions. Fell in love the first time I laid eyes on this print. Thanks for letting me share my newest beauty.


----------



## atlgirl

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Running errands with my recent Dior additions. Fell in love the first time I laid eyes on this print. Thanks for letting me share my newest beauty.
> 
> View attachment 5590342


Beautiful! What size is it?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

atlgirl said:


> Beautiful! What size is it?


Thank you! This is the small size.


----------



## Thaotran

Wearing my new Lady D today. I was surprised of how comfortable the strap and the bag are. This bag fits so much, much more than the classic Lady Dior.


----------



## boomer1234

At a Dior event wearing almost dior everything


----------



## boomer1234

a close up of our mini ladies ❤️


----------



## Christofle

boomer1234 said:


> a close up of our mini ladies ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5606337


Love the satin LD


----------



## boomer1234

Christofle said:


> Love the satin LD


Thanks!! It is so beautiful in person!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Not a mod shot, but going to break out this unique vintage cutie, if I’m feeling bold tomorrow!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Jessiibelle said:


>


Is this the mini/ small or the largest/ medium size?


----------



## Jessiibelle

xxjoolisa said:


> Is this the mini/ small or the largest/ medium size?


It’s medium. Perfect size for me


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my denim blue Saddle and my new strap.


----------



## baghagg

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my denim blue Saddle and my new strap.
> 
> View attachment 5617003


GORGEOUS!!!! Your strap is perfect with it!  Is your bag goatskin?  If yes, is it new from boutique?  (The reason I ask is because I keep checking on their goatskin Saddle bag inventory as I'm hoping to purchase one.). Thank you in advance!


----------



## Prada Prince

baghagg said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Your strap is perfect with it!  Is your bag goatskin?  If yes, is it new from boutique?  (The reason I ask is because I keep checking on their goatskin Saddle bag inventory as I'm hoping to purchase one.). Thank you in advance!


Thank you! My saddle is grained calfskin, and I bought it in Autumn 2019.


----------



## XCCX

LOVE!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my ecru 30 Montaigne Chain in Microcannage calfskin…


----------



## yyy2744

Hi guys if its between the small Caro vs medium Saddle which would you buy?? I am completely torn


----------



## CrazyCool01

yyy2744 said:


> Hi guys if its between the small Caro vs medium Saddle which would you buy?? I am completely torn


I own both and I would 100% recommend caro over saddle. Caro is clsssic , holds more , east to use


----------



## yyy2744

CrazyCool01 said:


> I own both and I would 100% recommend caro over saddle. Caro is clsssic , holds more , east to use


Thank you! What color in the caro do you own? If it is one of the light colors are there any signs of color transfer?


----------



## CrazyCool01

yyy2744 said:


> Thank you! What color in the caro do you own? If it is one of the light colors are there any signs of color transfer?


I own medium caro in Amber. I have not seen any color transfer. I do not use it with jeans though.


----------



## AverageHuman

At a private event during Paris Design Week. 
Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.





Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action. 
Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.


----------



## liberty33r1b

Wow you look so stunning!!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

kellyng said:


> At a private event during Paris Design Week.
> Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.
> View attachment 5627168
> 
> View attachment 5627169
> 
> 
> Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action.
> Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.
> View attachment 5627170
> 
> View attachment 5627171
> 
> View attachment 5627172
> 
> View attachment 5627173


These are stunning!


----------



## Christofle

kellyng said:


> At a private event during Paris Design Week.
> Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.
> View attachment 5627168
> 
> View attachment 5627169
> 
> 
> Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action.
> Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.
> View attachment 5627170
> 
> View attachment 5627171
> 
> View attachment 5627172
> 
> View attachment 5627173


Your pearl canage LD is absolutely stunning! Have fun! The atlas dress is


----------



## AverageHuman

liberty33r1b said:


> Wow you look so stunning!!


Thanks! You made my day!



iskam.mnogo said:


> These are stunning!


Thank you~~! That's nice to hear 



Christofle said:


> Your pearl canage LD is absolutely stunning! Have fun! The atlas dress is


I appreciate you saying that! That's so sweet of you


----------



## tutu2008

AverageHuman said:


> At a private event during Paris Design Week.
> Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.
> View attachment 5627168
> 
> View attachment 5627169
> 
> 
> Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action.
> Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.
> View attachment 5627170
> 
> View attachment 5627171
> 
> View attachment 5627172
> 
> View attachment 5627173


Wow! Elegance at its finest! The bags are lovely too!


----------



## mmarks

AverageHuman said:


> At a private event during Paris Design Week.
> Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.
> View attachment 5627168
> 
> View attachment 5627169
> 
> 
> Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action.
> Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.
> View attachment 5627170
> 
> View attachment 5627171
> 
> View attachment 5627172
> 
> View attachment 5627173


Oh I love the pearl with crystal!  also the crocodile one is even more stunning in real life! So jealous


----------



## AverageHuman

tutu2008 said:


> Wow! Elegance at its finest! The bags are lovely too!


I’m glad you think that way, thank you!



mmarks said:


> Oh I love the pearl with crystal!  also the crocodile one is even more stunning in real life! So jealous


Thank you for complimenting my babies, keep them coming


----------



## thundercloud

AverageHuman said:


> At a private event during Paris Design Week.
> Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.
> View attachment 5627168
> 
> View attachment 5627169
> 
> 
> Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action.
> Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.
> View attachment 5627170
> 
> View attachment 5627171
> 
> View attachment 5627172
> 
> View attachment 5627173


Gorgeous! You look stunning! That pearl and crystal mini lady Dior is breathtaking.


----------



## jocyaltii

geenebeene said:


> Out picking up some food from Din Tai Fung with my new Saddle on a sunny Saturday afternoon. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5311880


Beautiful! Is this the blush color that is currently available on the website?


----------



## yyy2744

Hi guys, for a saddle bag in the normal size what color would be nicer, Amaranth burgundy or Indigo blue?? Im looking for a dark color to purchase it in (not black though)


----------



## yyy2744

Hi guys, for a saddle bag in the normal size what color would be nicer, Amaranth burgundy or Indigo blue?? Im looking for a dark color to purchase it in (not black though)


----------



## peppermintgrl

Dior Junkie said:


> Hi ladies, let's see you carrying your baby(ies) around town.  (I don't know if a similar thread already exists.)
> 
> Here's my gaucho tote. love love love it so much!


lovely! here is my early 2000s queen


----------



## AverageHuman

thundercloud said:


> Gorgeous! You look stunning! That pearl and crystal mini lady Dior is breathtaking.


Thank you my dear! I will pass your compliment to Mrs.Pearl Lady Dior.


----------



## 880

AverageHuman said:


> At a private event during Paris Design Week.
> Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.
> View attachment 5627168
> 
> View attachment 5627169
> 
> 
> Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action.
> Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.
> View attachment 5627170
> 
> View attachment 5627171
> 
> View attachment 5627172
> 
> View attachment 5627173


These pics are so beautiful! Stunning ( and so are the bags)


----------



## Prada Prince

Out shopping for Dior skincare in Harrods with my ecru Microcannage 30 Montaigne Chain, B23 Oblique sneakers and beige friendship bracelet.


----------



## hellopatricia

She’s finally making a debut today!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to the theatre with my Saddle…


----------



## XCCX

Just a family shot!


----------



## Sunfall77

Taking my new Dior 30 Montaigne pouch out for a spin ...turned into a clutch / shoulder bag


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Covent Garden with my Lady Dior…


----------



## XCCX




----------



## AverageHuman

880 said:


> These pics are so beautiful! Stunning ( and so are the bags)


Compliment accepted, thank you!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

In Dior Harrods on the weekend with my 30 Montaigne…


----------



## thundercloud

Not really in action, but I'm bringing my medium saddle out today. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## xiaoxiao

If I had seen you on the street I would have stopped dead in my tracks and asked for an autograph! You looked absolutely stunning (sorry for overusing the word) and out of this world. Ironically your handle is “averageh human” - may I say there is nothing average about you!  




AverageHuman said:


> At a private event during Paris Design Week.
> Wearing limited edition pearl and crystal embellished cannage pattern mini lady dior with champagne gold hardware.
> View attachment 5627168
> 
> View attachment 5627169
> 
> 
> Small size himalayan crocodile lady dior in action.
> Crystal embellished hardware with crocodile leather wrapped DIOR charms.
> View attachment 5627170
> 
> View attachment 5627171
> 
> View attachment 5627172
> 
> View attachment 5627173


----------



## boomer1234

Cross posted in Hermes. But I couldn’t resist showing my RdV ring. Love it so much. You guys are probably tired of seeing it but I’ve had it for a year now and I’m definitely not sick of it yet


----------

